# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Ruuhkamaksut pk-seudulla, poikittaislinjoistakin vähän

## kemkim

Mitäs mieltä olette, tulisiko Helsingissä kokeilla ruuhkamaksuja? Tukholmassa ne ovat Hesarin mukaan vähentäneet liikennettä 25-30% ruuhka-aikaan. Liikenne on siirtynyt ruuhkamaksujen ulkopuolelle ja kanavoitunut joukkoliikenteeseen. Lähes 70% Tukholman läänin asukkaista vastusti maksuja ennen käyttöönottoa.

Tällaiset voisivat olla avain Suomessakin varsinkin pääkaupunkiseudulla joukkoliikenteen vahvistumiseen. Vuoroja on karsittu ikävällä tavalla täälläkin viime vuosina. Toivottavasti tämä trendi ei jatku. Onkohan tuo karsinta muuten vähentyneiden matkustajamäärien vai kuntien rahapulan syytä?

Ruuhkamaksuja pitäisi kerätä Kehä I tasolla, sekä poikittaisliikenteeltä että säteittäisväylien kohdalla. Ruuhkat kun ovat siirtyneet säteittäisliikenteestä poikittaiseen. Kehä I taso on reilumpi muutenkin, kun sillä tasolla tarjonta on vielä hyvä. Jokeria pitäisi vahvistaa ja kehittää muutakin poikittaistarjontaa. 

Kehä III taso on haasteellisempi, sillä alue on laaja, väljästi rakennettu ja matkat hajautuvat niin paljon. Ruuhkat eivät myöskään ole niin ankaria kuin ykkösen tasolla. Bussi ei tarjoa kovin hyvää nopeutta päästä päähän tällä alueella, jos se kiertää kaiken maailman lähiöt, mutta toisaalta eihän muuten saada matkustajia. 

Ehkä pitäisi olla paikallislinjoja, jotka syöttävät moottoritielinjoille ja perillä taas vaihto moottoritielinjalta paikallislinjalle. Moottoritielinjat täydentäisivät junaverkostoa. Vaihdot pitäisi suunnitella hyvin ja vaihtoasemien olla lämmitettyjä. Miksi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä joutuu nykyäänkin hytisemään ulkona, kun autoilija lämmittelee mukavasti peltikopissaan?

----------


## enqvisti

Aihe on Suomessa arka. Tästä on ollut keskustelua aiemminkin kaupunginvaltuustossa sekä myös tällä foorumilla, ja muistikuvani mukaan monikaan ei ole maksun puolesta. Ja vaikka olisikin, niin eräs varsin äänekäs autoilun puolestapuhuja Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa kyllä jyräisi tällaiset keskustelut jo alkutekijöihinsä.

Autoilijat kokisivat, että heitä rangaistaan, ja joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta autoilijat pakotettaisiin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Paras ratkaisu olisi houkutteleminen, sen sijaan että pakotetaan. Tämä onnistuisi koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmää kehittämällä, ja tilanne ratkeaisi ilman pakkokeinoja.

Tukholmassa ruuhkamaksut saatiin läpi poliittisen kaupankäynnin avulla, tuskin muuten olisi ollut siihen mahdollisuuksia. Mutta koska en itse autoile, niin eipä olisi tuo maksu minun pussistani pois. Autoton keskusta on sinällään kaupunki-idylli.

----------


## Miska

En usko, että pelkkä porkkana riittää. Tämä vaatisi todennäköisesti mittavia investointeja joukkoliikennekaistoihin ja uusiin linjoihin. Autoilua rajoittamalla esimerkiksi ruuhkamaksuilla saataisiin teille lisää tilaa joukkoliikenteelle, jolloin osa nykyisistä kaistoista voitaisiin muuttaa joukkoliikennekaistoiksi tai tarve erityisille joukkoliikennekaistoille vähenisi, kun henkilöautojen määrä vähenisi merkittävästi. 

Ruuhkamaksujärjestelmä nopeuttaisi joukkoliikennettä merkittävästi ja kun samaan pakettiin otettaisiin Tukholman tapaan uusien linjojen perustaminen, saataisiin aikaiseksi todella houkutteleva systeemi, jossa matka-ajat olisivat lyhyet, matka-ajan ennustettavuus hyvä ja tarjontakin nykyistä parempaa. Nopeammat ajoajat mahdollistaisivat vuorovälien lyhentämisen monilla linjoilla ilman lisäkustannuksia. Joukkoliikennettä pystyttäisiin parantamaan vaikkei ruuhkamaksun tuotosta ohjattaisi joukkoliikenteeseen senttiäkään.  

Kehä III:n tasollekin voitaisiin perustaa oma Jokeri-linja nykyisiä Vantaan sisäisiä linjoja 51, 55, 57 ja 61 mukailemalla. Kehä III:lle taas tarvittaisiin ainakin ruuhka-aikoihin nykyisistä Vantaan sisäisistä linjoista 46, 50, 52, 53, 54, 56 ja 60 sekä seutulinjoista 451 ja 535 jalostettu järjestelmä, jossa eri puolilta Vantaata (ja Espoostakin...) olisi ruuhka-aikoina nopeat ja tiheät yhteydet Kehä III:lle. Osa näistä linjoista, ehkä jopa kaikki voitaisiin ohjata Vantaanportin ja Tuupakan välillä Kehä III:n etelä- ja pohjoispuolisille rinnakkaisväylille, joiden varsille on tällä hetkellä varsin harvat yhteydet. 

Lisäksi pikavuoroliikenteen liityntäbussijärjestelmää voitaisiin kehittää muillakin tiesuunnilla linjan 540 tapaisiksi nopeiksi seudullisiksi yhteyksiksi. Ja kyllä linja 540:kin kaipaisi kehittämistä, nythän tilanne saattaa olla se, että Pohjolan Liikenteen ja Vainion Liikenteen liityntäbussit ajelevat peräkanaa muutaman matkustajan kanssa Lentoasemalta Espoon Ikealle... Lentoasemalta voisi olla kaikille päätiesuunnille liityntäyhteys vähintään 2 kertaa tunnissa ja nämä vuorot voisivat joillakin suunnilla jatkaa nykyisiä liityntäbusseja pidemmällekin, esimerkiksi 3-tien pikavuorojen liityntäbussit Klaukkalaan, 6/7-tien liityntäbussit tietä 170 Etelä-Sipoon halki Porvooseen. YTV:n lippujen kelpoisuus näissä kaukoliikennevuoroissa mahdollistaisi esimerkiksi Lentoaseman ja Korson välillä nopean yhteydet Lahden pikavuoroilla.

Vielä kun saataisiin koko maakunnan kattava seutulippu, jolloin kehyskunnista tulevat työmatkalaiset välttyisivät lisäkustannuksilta joutuessaan vaihtamaan kaukobussista tai junasta vaikkapa Jokeri-linjalle... Nykyisellään matka Kehyskunnista Espoon tai Vantaan työpaikka-alueille saattaa olla paljon kalliimpi kuin matka Helsingin keskustaan, vaikka matkan pituus kilometreissä mitattuna olisikin lyhyempi. Seudun kulkuneuvoissa kelpaava lippu kun saattaa olla kymmeniä euroja kalliimpi kuin pelkälle runkolinjalle ostettu lippu.

Tiedot Tukholman ruuhkamaksujen vaikutuksista ovat mielestäni rohkaisevia. Toivottavasti kokeilu muuttuu siellä syksyn kansanäänestyksen jälkeen pysyväksi järjestelyksi. Reilu puoli vuotta on lyhyt aika asenteiden muuttumisen kannalta, mutta toivotaan parasta.

----------


## Compact

Helsingissä on viime ja edellisellä vuosisadalla kerätty, ei ruuhkamaksuja, mutta *siltamaksuja* Kulosaaren sillan ja Munkkiniemen (eli nykyisen Meilahden) sillan käyttäjiltä. Kulosaaren sillan rakensi Kulosaaren huvilakaupunki-osakeyhtiö ja Munkkiniemen sillan puolestaan Munkkiniemen kartano. Maksuilla katettiin rakennus-, korjaus- ja ylläpitokustannuksia. Kulosaaren silta siirtyi Helsingin kaupungille paikallisen raitiotieosakeyhtiön fuusioituessa kaupungin omistamaan osakeyhtiöön ja maksut keräsi sen jälkeen Rahatoimikamari. Munkkiniemen siltamaksut lopetettiin, kun niiden kerääminen todettiin olevan laitonta.

Kaupunkiin johtavilla valtateillä eli ns. viertoteillä verotettiin tätä ennen kaupunkiin tuotteitaan myymään saapuneita torimyyjiä. He maksoivat Espoon ja myöhemmin Töölön tullissa Läntisellä Viertotiellä ja Hämeen tullissa Itäisellä Viertotiellä pienen maksun, joka taisi perustua kuorman arvoon. Poismentäessä ei tietääkseni tullia kerätty. Tullimaksut otettiin käyttöön, kun nämä viertotiet oli levennetty, tasattu ja päällystetty soralla, eli sen ajan ajoneuvoliikenne hyötyi niistä suuresti.

Eräänlaisia tienkäyttömaksuja on osattu kerätä jo historiallisina aikoina ennen meitä.

----------


## a__m

Ruuhkamaksut tänne ja heti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ruuhkamaksuja pitäisi kerätä Kehä I tasolla, sekä poikittaisliikenteeltä että säteittäisväylien kohdalla. Ruuhkat kun ovat siirtyneet säteittäisliikenteestä poikittaiseen. Kehä I taso on reilumpi muutenkin, kun sillä tasolla tarjonta on vielä hyvä. Jokeria pitäisi vahvistaa ja kehittää muutakin poikittaistarjontaa.


En kannata ainakaan toistaiseksi tietullin tyyppistä ruuhkamaksua henkilöautoille pääkaupunkiseudun alueella. Sensijaan kannatan pysäköimisestä perittävien maksujärjestelmien kehittämistä, esim ruuhka-aikaan pitäisi pysäköinnin olla kalliimpaa kuin muutoin, ja yksityisiltä pysäköintilaitoksilta voisi kaupunki periä ylimääräistä veroa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Ruuhkamaksuja voi periä sellaisilla reiteillä, joilla on tarjota vaihtoehtona kiistattomasti hyvä joukkoliikenne, mielellään myös kunnollinen liityntäpysäköinti. Sen sijaan autoilijoiden syyllistäminen mm. kehien ruuhkista olisi erikoista, kun tilalle ei ole tarjota mitään kilpailukykyistä vaihtoehtoa.

Kehno liityntäpysäköinti on yksi asia, joka pitäisi panna kuntoon. Jos kaikilla pääsisääntuloväylillä olisi kunnolliset pysäköintilaitokset sopivien joukkoliikennepysäkkien yhteydessä, moni auto jäisi tulematta keskustaan asti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ruuhkamaksuja voi periä sellaisilla reiteillä, joilla on tarjota vaihtoehtona kiistattomasti hyvä joukkoliikenne, mielellään myös kunnollinen liityntäpysäköinti. Sen sijaan autoilijoiden syyllistäminen mm. kehien ruuhkista olisi erikoista, kun tilalle ei ole tarjota mitään kilpailukykyistä vaihtoehtoa.


Juuri näin. Esimerkiksi Helsingissä puhutaan, että kehäteille voisi laittaa ruuhkamaksun, jonka tuloilla kehitettäisiin joukkoliikennettä. Mihin ne tulot siinä joukkoliikenteessä käytettäisiin? Säteittäiseen joukkoliikenteeseenkö, kuten kaikki joukkoliikenneraha tähänkin asti?

Ruuhkamaksuille on kaksi tavoitetta. Joko niillä pyritään keräämään rahaa (uusi verotusmuoto) tai niillä pyritään ohjaamaan liikennettä. Jälkimmäisessä tilanteessa tavoite on, että ruuhkamaksuja kertyisi mahdollisimman vähän (jolloin ei tule rahaa "kehittää joukkoliikennettä"). Esimerkiksi Helsingin keskustan voisi rauhoittaa kävelyalueeksi hyvin edullisesti puomittamalla halutun ringin ja perimällä puomin avauksesta 1000 euron tullin. Todennäköisesti tulot jäisivät muutamaan tonniin päivässä, mutta rauhallista keskustassa olisi ja joukkoliikenne kukoistaisi.

Kaiken voi myös tehdä toisin - jos halutaan. Hyvin suunniteltu liikenne ei tuota ruuhkia eikä tarvetta ruuhkamaksuille. Valinta joukkoliikenteen ja auotoilun välillä tapahtuu vapaaehtoisesti ja perustuen joukkoliikenteen parempaan kilpailukykyyn. Malliesimerkkini tästä on Freiburg, niin pieni kaupunki, että suomalaisen uskonnon mukaan siellä ei joukkoliikenteellä ole mitään menestymisen edellytyksiä. Siellä vaan kansanäänestyksellä päätettiin 60-luvulla, että tässä kaupungissa kehitetään joukkoliikennettä eikä autoilua.

Antero

----------


## aki

Jos Helsingissä siirryttäisiin ruuhkamaksuihin niin se edellyttäisi paljon nykyistä kehittyneempää joukkoliikennettä pääkaupunkiseudulla ja kehyskunnissa. Esim. Länsiväylää pitkin saapuvista autoilijoista iso osa tulee Kirkkonummelta tai Siuntiosta ja Turunväylää sekä Vihdintietä tullaan Lohjalta, Vihdistä ja Karkkilasta. Junatarjontaa välillä Helsinki-Karjaa pitäisi lisätä huomattavasti nykyisestä ja samalla kehittää liityntäpysäköintiä Kirkkonummella ja Siuntiossa. Samoin bussiliikennettä Kirkkonummelta ja Lohjalta Helsinkiin pitäisi kehittää. Bussiliikennettä Espoosta Kampin terminaaliin ei voida nykyisestä enää paljon lisätä koska vastaan tulee terminaalin tilanpuute joten ainoa vaihtoehto pitkällä tähtäimellä on raideyhteys Etelä-Espooseen jatkuen tulevaisuudessa Kirkkonummelle asti. Itäsuunnasta tultaessa tilanne taitaakin olla vielä hankalampi koska metron kapasiteetti on jo nyt ruuhka-aikoina kokonaan käytössä joten ainoa keino olisi vuorovälin tihentäminen välillä Itäkeskus-keskusta kahteen minuuttiin mikä ei nykyään taida olla mahdollista. Itäväylää keskustaan tulevista autoilijoista myös suuri osa tulee kehyskunnista kuten Sipoosta ja Porvoosta joten voisikin olla perusteltua laittaa ruuhkamaksuraja jo Itäkeskuksen tienoille mutta tämä taas edellyttäisi suurta liityntäliikenteen terminaalia josta olisi hyvät vaihtoyhteydet busseihin tai metroon. Koska metron vuoroväliä ei lähitulevaisuudessa pystytä tihentämään niin liityntäliikenne esim. Porvoosta tai Sipoosta saapuville voitaisiin järjestää tilavilla teli- tai nivelbusseilla jotka ajaisivat ruuhka-aikoina (ruuhkamaksun voimassaoloaikoina) väliä Itäkeskus-keskusta, vuorovälin pitäisi olla myös tarpeeksi tiheä jotta se houkuttelisi ihmisiä vaihtamaan bussiin. Samoin linjalla pitäisi olla oma kaista koko matkalla kaupunkiin asti jotta liikenne olisi sujuvaa. Samanlaisia runkolinjoja voisi olla muillakin sisääntuloväylillä, esim. Tuusulanväylä, Hämeenlinnanväylä ja Lahdenväylä, nämä tiheästi liikennöitävät ja suurikapasiteettiset linjat olisivat tarkoitettu etupäässä pidemmältä saapuville autoilijoille jotka siirtyisivät busseihin niitä varten rakennetuissa liityntäterminaaleissa. Kaikille runkolinjoille olisi järjestettävä omat kaistat keskustaan asti jotta ne olisivat kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto omalle autolle, tämä tarkoittaisi periaatteessa yhden autokaistan muuttamista bussikaistaksi Mannerheimintiellä, Mäkelänkadulla ja Hämeentiellä. Ruuhkamaksuja ei välttämättä tarvittaisi jos esimerkiksi keskusta-alueelle pysäköinnistä tehtäisiin ruuhka-aikoina kalliimpaa ja yrityspysäköintitunnuksen hintaa nostettaisiin tuntuvasti ja muilla keinoin saataisiin íhmiset vaihtamaan joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## kuukanko

Kyllähän Helsingin metrossa kapasiteettia riittää, esim. vuorovälin tihentäminen ruuhka-aikoina kolmeen minuuttiin onnistuisi nykyiselläkin kulunvalvonnalla ja kapasiteetti kasvaisi siten kolmanneksen.

Keskustan pysäköintimaksujen nostamisen vaikutus autoliikenteen määrään on vähän kyseenalaista, maksut ovat jo nyt sen verran kovat. Henkilöautoliikenteen määrä keskustaan ei edes ole kasvanut aikoihin, sen sijaan kehäteillä autoliikenteen määrä on kasvanut räjähdysmäisesti.

Ruuhkamaksut olisivat juuri Helsingin ase kehyskuntia vastaan. Nyt kehyskuntien asukkaat rasittavat Helsingin katuverkkoa eivätkä maksa siitä eivätkä joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä mitään. Muut kuin pääradan varteen kasvaneet kehyskunnat on rakennettu niin, ettei niistä voi järjestää houkuttelevaa joukkoliikennettä järkevin kustannuksin. Ruuhkamaksuilla saataisiin vähennettyä kehyskuntien houkuttelevuutta, kun matkan hinta niistä Helsinkiin saataisiin kasvamaan.

----------


## vristo

Ainakaan tämän hallituksen aikana ei ruuhkamaksuja tule.

Hesari tänään: linkki.

Kahdesta tämän päivän Hesarista, koskien uutta liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläistä, voi kyllä jo hieman päätellä hänen kantaansa ylipäätään joukkoliikennettä kohtaan. Ei hyvältä näytä  :Sad: .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainakaan tämän hallituksen aikana ei ruuhkamaksuja tule.


Näyttää olevan selvästi sanottu. Mutta olen kyllä samaa mieltä HS:n ensimmäisen keskustelijan kanssa: Ensin joukkoliikenne kuntoon.

Tukholman kokeilussakin olennainen osa oli lisätä joukkoliikenteen tarjontaa. Meillähän ei ole tarjontaa joukkoliikenteellä siellä, missä ne ruuhkat ovat. Tietenkin kyse on siitäkin, mihin pyritään. Kehä 1:n liikenteeltä on mukava kerätä rahaa, koska siellä liikkuvilla ei ole paljon vaihtoehtoja. Eivät ne mahdu edes 550:n busseihinkaan.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Ensin joukkoliikenne kuntoon.


Siitä sitten vaan hallitusohjelmaanne toteuttamaan ja antaamaan konkreettisia esimerkkejä, mihin toimenpiteisiin aiotte ryhtyä mm. YTV-alueella. Pallo on nyt teillä.

----------


## vristo

> Siitä sitten vaan hallitusohjelmaanne toteuttamaan ja antaamaan konkreettisia esimerkkejä, mihin toimenpiteisiin aiotte ryhtyä mm. YTV-alueella. Pallo on nyt teillä.


Sorry, olin ehkapa hieman liian jyrkkä: ei tämä ole tarkoitus olla mikään välikysymys  :Wink: . 

Mutta toki tällaisia konkreettisia, porvarihallituksen esittämiä joukkoliikenteen parannusaloitteita kaipaisi nyt, jotain muitakin kuin tiemäärärahoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta toki tällaisia konkreettisia, porvarihallituksen esittämiä joukkoliikenteen parannusaloitteita kaipaisi nyt, jotain muitakin kuin tiemäärärahoja.


No minähän en ole ministeri enkä kansanedustajakaan. Enkä lähde muutenkaan pelaamaan poliittista peliä lupauksista ja haukuista. Oma henkilökohtainen kantani kaikkiin meneillä oleviin, suunniteltuihin ja jo tehtyihin hankkeisiin on aivan sama hallituksesta riippumatta.

Perusajatukseni on, että joukkoliikennettä ei paranneta kaatamalla sinne mahdollisimman paljon rahaa megaluokan hankkeisiin. Sitä on tehty 40 vuotta, ja sinä aikana joukkoliikenteen asema on vain ja ainoastaan heikentynyt. Niitä vähiä ja väheneviä matkustajia on kyllä siirretty busseista metroon ja juniin, mutta lisää ei ole saatu.

Vähä kansainvälinen tutkimus osoittaa, ettei joukkoliikenteen käyttö ole kiinni rahasta vaan ratkaisuista. Eikä osaamattomuutta rahalla paikata. On sitten puolue mikä hyvänsä ja tarkoitus kuina hyvä vain.

Tämä hallitus on ollut virassaan vasta pari viikkoa. Siinä ajassa ei valmistella ainuttakaan liikennehanketta. Ei edes siltarumpua.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## teme

Itse lähtisin siitä, että parkkimaksut ja mahdolliset tullit on pitkälti sama asia. Autoilua yritetään (ainakin puheen tasolla) rajoittaa rajoittamalla pysäköintiä. Tämä tapahtuu niin, että pysäköintipaikolla on hinta. Tämä kuitenkin vuotaa (by design) sen takia sen takia, että autoista suurehko osa joka (a) ajaa kantakaupungin läpi, (b) pyörii puolisen tuntia etsimässä parkkipaikkaa, tai (c) parkkeeraa jalkakäytävälle.

Tulisi olla niin että kantakaupungiin ajettaessa tulee olla parkkipaikka. Joko oma, asukaspysäköinti tai maksettu. Eli tullin hinnalla saisi sitten pysäköidä, ja toisin päin. Jos laskutuslogiikka olisi tämä, niin toteutus voisi olla sitten sellainen valvontajärjestelmä joka kertoo mistä paikka löytyy ja miten sinne ajetaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä kuitenkin vuotaa (by design) sen takia sen takia, että autoista suurehko osa joka (a) ajaa kantakaupungin läpi, (b) pyörii puolisen tuntia etsimässä parkkipaikkaa, tai (c) parkkeeraa jalkakäytävälle.


Tai (d) pysäköintipaikan maksaa työnantaja (jonka mielestä on täysin oikeutettua tarjota työntekijöille pysäköintipaikat, työsuhdematkalippuja taas ei voida tarjota)

----------


## kemkim

YTV:llä on suunnitelmia vuodeksi 2030 poikittaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen. Täältä niistä voi lueskella:
http://www.ytv.fi/FIN/seutu_tulevais...0_B2004_14.htm

Raportista käy ilmi, että vierekkäisten sektorien välinen poikittaisliikenne on vilkasta ja sitä palvelevat parhaiten poikittaislinjat. Etäisempien sektoreiden välinen liikenne on paljon vähäisempää ja siihen soveltuvat raportin mukaan parhaiten Helsingin keskustan ja Pasilan kautta kulkevat yhteydet.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Olen Ruuhkamaksujen kannalla. Kun se toimii Tukholmassa, niin miksei myös Helsingissä. Pitäisi saada jokin liityntäliikennesysteemi. Laitetaan isot parkkialueet laitakaupunkeihin, ja ohjataan sitten ihmiset bussiin. Tästä pitäisi kuitenkin saada kilpailukykyinen systeemi. Niin, että joukkoliikenne laitakaupungista olisi edullisempi kuin Ruuhkamaksu Keskustassa. Pysäköintialueet myös luonnollisesti vartioiduksi. Tässäpä tätä ideaa hieman..

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen Ruuhkamaksujen kannalla. Kun se toimii Tukholmassa, niin miksei myös Helsingissä. Pitäisi saada jokin liityntäliikennesysteemi...


Päivn Hesarissa esitettiin juuri liityntäpysäköintiä Lahdentien päähän. Sinnehän tulee ratikan raide, kun siinä päässä on Koskelan halli. Mutta kun halliin ei kulje mikään ratikkalinja.

Pitkän tähtäimen yhtenä mahdollisuutena näen sellaisen, että suunnilleen Kehä 1:n sisäpuolella ei tarvitsisi autolla juuri liikkua. Yksi hyvä peruste tähän on siinä, että autolla ei enää nykyäänkään pääse liikkumaan moottoriteiden päätepisteiden jälkeen sen nopeammin kuin joukkoliikenteellä. Joten miksi siis päästää autoja pidemmälle, kun sen mahdollistavat ratkaisut (tunnelit, parkkiluolat) vaan tulevat tavattoman kalliiksi eivätkä kuitenkaan lyhennä matkoja. Ja voivat palvella vain pientä osaa kaikista kaupunkiin tulijoista.

Jos katsellaan maailman oikeita metropoleja, niin niissä tilanne on aika lailla vastaava. Keskustojen kadut toki ovat täynnä autoja nytkin, mutta auton osuus matkoista on marginaalinen. 5-10 % kaupungissa asioivista pilaa kaupunkiympäristön autoillaan. Minusta sellaisen salliminen on turhaa. Tarpeettomaan autoiluun (siis ihmisen kulkemiseen keskustaan, jonka voi hoitaa myös joukkoliikenteellä) kyllin suuri maksu, jotta sitä ei turhaan tehdä. Ja hyötyliikenne (tavarain kuljetus) saa liikkua ilman eri maksua.

Maksua voi tietenkin moittia sillä, että se on epäoikeudenmukainen, koska rahalla saa. Periaatteessa näin on, mutta sama pätee autolla liikkumiseen ylipäätään. Ja moneen muuhun haitalliseen, joka poliittisesti on sallittu, kunhan siitä kylliksi maksaa esim. haittaveroa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Ylen Aikainen eilen (07.08.2007): Pääkaupunkiseudun tietullikeskustelu on pysähtynyt

Näinhan ne asiat edistyvätkin: ollaan ihan hiljaa vain ja kyräillään  :Wink: .

----------


## Kani

Eihän meillä mitään tarvitse keskustella saati tehdä, kun vastikään esivallan toimesta tiedotettiin, että Helsingin joukkoliikenne on Euroopan parasta. Silkkaa propagandaa, että olisi mitään ongelmia!

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eihän meillä mitään tarvitse keskustella saati tehdä, kun vastikään esivallan toimesta tiedotettiin, että Helsingin joukkoliikenne on Euroopan parasta. Silkkaa propagandaa, että olisi mitään ongelmia!


Sehän oli kaupunkilaisten oma käsitys. Kuvaako se enemmän todellista laatua vai tietämättömyyttä muun maailman oloista lienee keskustelun arvoinen kysymys.

----------


## Kani

Kyllä, se oli ehkä tarpeettoman mutkikkaan ironian taakse piilotettu viestini.

----------


## aki

sopivat paikat tietulleille voisivat olla seuraavat:

Länsiväylä (hanasaaren kohdalla)
Keilaniemi (keilaniemen ja lehtisaaren välinen silta)
Turunväylä (tarvon kohdalla)
Turuntie (mäkkylän aseman kohdalla)
Vihdintie (kehä 1:n liittymän kohdalla)
Hämeenlinnanväylä (kehä 1:n liittymän kohdalla)
Tuusulanväylä (kehä 1:n liittymän kohdalla)
Vanha tuusulantie (valimotien ja tapaninkyläntien risteys)
Lahdenväylä (kehä 1:n liittymän kohdalla)
Itäväylä (kulosaaren sillan kohdalla)

Tullialueet Kehä 1:n liittymien kohdilla tulisi olla jo ennen liittymää jotta vaikutukset kehän ruuhkissa näkyisivät.
Uudet runkolinjat pääväylillä voisi numeroida seuraavasti:

200 Espoon keskus-turunväylä-Helsinki
300 Myyrmäki-vihdintie-Helsinki
400 Vantaankoski-hämeenlinnanväylä-Helsinki
600 Tikkurila-tuusulanväylä-Helsinki
700 Hakunila-lahdenväylä-Helsinki

Näitä runkolinjoja liikennöitäisiin ruuhka-aikoina 3-5 min välein telibusseilla.

Uusia vahvoja poikkittaislinjoja voisi olla esim.

554 Itäkeskus-kehä I-westendin asema
556 Mellunmäki-kehä III-Espoon keskus

Näitä poikkitaislinjoja liikennöitäisiin ruuhka-aikoina 5-10 min välein telibusseilla.

Länsiväylällä ja itäväylällä runkolinjoille ei välttämättä olisi tarvetta sillä silloin on länsimetro jo rakennettu ja metron kuljetuskapasiteetti olisi riittävä 2-3 min. vuorovälillä.
Bussikalustoa uudet linjat vaatisivat melkoisesti (karkea arvio n. 100-150 bussia) koska tarkoitus ei ole vähentää mistään tarjontaa vaan nimenomaan lisätä sitä tuntuvasti jotta joukkoliikenteen käyttö houkuttelisi ihmisiä. Ruuhkamaksut voitaisiin ottaa käyttöön samaan aikaan kun länsimetro aloittaa liikennöinnin.

----------


## kuukanko

Tukholmassa SL:n matkustajamäärä saavutti lokakuussa kaikkien aikojen ennätyksen, kiitos ruuhkamaksujen. SL:n uutinen

----------


## sebastin

Ruuhkamaksut lisäävät joukkoliikenteen suosiota. Se on selvää. Joskus autoilijoita täytyy hieman hätistellä. Kaikkien ei ole autoa pakko käyttää. Matkustaisivat metrolla. Ainiin mutta suomalainen pelkää ihmisiä. No maksakoot sitten tullia ja kirotkoot!

Jokseenkin selvää on, että autoilijoiden tulee myös osallistua kuluihin.
Tullimaksussa autoilija maksaa:
-ruuhkamaksua
-väylien ja teiden ylläpitokorvausta
-käyttämättä jääneen joukkoliikenteen lipun kompensointia

Mielestäni pääkaupunkiseutu pitäisi tullata asteittain ja vyöhykkeittäin. Heitän nyt tällaisen ehdotuksen, koska täällä niin paljon ehdotuksia satelee. Ensimmäisessä vaiheessa tullataan Länsiväylä ja Turunväylä ennen pääsyä Helsingin katuverkkoon. Myös Hämeenlinnanväylä tullattaisiin jos ei ensimmäisessä vaiheessa niin pian sen jälkeen. Toisessa vaiheessa tullataan Lahdenväylä ja Itäväylä. Vihdientien ja Tuusulanväylän voisi toistaiseksi jättää tullaamatta. Tuusulanväylän liikenne muutenkin ohjataan Veturitielle ja tulevalle Pasilanväylälle pois Mäkelänkadulta. Helsingin katuverkkoon ajamisesta autolla tulli voisi olla 1,50. Pois voisi päästä ilmaiseksi. Myös Kehä I tulisi tullata siten että Kehä I ajamisesta maksu voisi olla 1. Myöhemmässä tai vaikka ensimmäisessäkin vaiheessa voisi tullata vielä Kehä III sisäpuolelle ajamisen, esim 0,50 hintaan. Tai hinnat voi olla kalliimmat tai huokeammatkin. Kannatan kuitenkin porrastettua maksua siten että kantakaupungin katuverkkoon ajaminen on kalliimpaa kuin kehäteillä.

Tullimaksun ensimmäinen vaihe voisi käynnistya esim 2010. Kerkeävät sitten kunnolla käyttämään vielä niitä hartaita busseja ennen nopean ja laadukkaan metron tuloa.

Eikö kehittämishankkeet-alifoorumiin voisi perustaa tietullikeskustelua? Tai olemassaolevia.

----------


## petteri

Jos ruuhkamaksut halutaan pääkaupunkiseudulle, ne pitää heti laittaa koko kehä III:n sisäiselle alueelle. Pelkkä keskustan tullittaminen ei ole hyvä idea.

Tullirajan pitäisi olla kantakaupungin rajalla, Kehä I:llä ja Kehä II:n linjalla(idässä kuvitteellisella).  Jokainen (kaupunki)moottoritien tai kantakaupunkirajan ylitys aktivoisi maksun. 1 euron maksu per tullirajan ylitys voisi jo vaikuttaa vähän.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos ruuhkamaksut halutaan pääkaupunkiseudulle, ne pitää heti laittaa koko kehä III:n sisäiselle alueelle. Pelkkä keskustan tullittaminen ei ole hyvä idea.


Mitäs tehdään liikenteelle Tikkurilasta Jumboon Kehä III:sta pitkin? Kun Kehä III:lla on läpiajoliikennettäkin ja ulkokehällä se kaupunkirakenteen hajoaminen näkyy selvimmin Keski-Vantaalla. Olisiko laitettava pääkaupunkiseudun ohittava liikenne uudelle Kehä IV:lle, vaiko ihan tuonne valtatie 25:n ja kantatie 55:n kautta?

----------


## kemkim

> Uusia vahvoja poikkittaislinjoja voisi olla esim.
> 
> 554 Itäkeskus-kehä I-westendin asema
> 556 Mellunmäki-kehä III-Espoon keskus


Mistä matkustajat? Vantaalla on jo linja 56 Mellunmäki-Kehä III-Myyrmäki, mutta se ajaa matkustajien puutteessa vain tunnin välein arkisin 6-18. Linja 535 Helsinki-Vantaa-Kehä III-Espoon keskus tai 540 Kehä I:n kautta muuten samaa reittiä, kumpikaan ei pullistele matkustajista vaan vuoroja on koko ajan lakkautusuhan alla. Linja 522 oli aiemmin Itäkeskus-Kehä I-Malmi-Kehä I-Leppävaara, mutta sen loppupätkä Espoon puolella supistettiin pois matkustajien puutteen takia. Jokerilla samoin nimenomaan Espoon puolella Kehä I:n osuudella on pulaa matkustajista.

----------


## Miska

> Mistä matkustajat? Vantaalla on jo linja 56 Mellunmäki-Kehä III-Myyrmäki, mutta se ajaa matkustajien puutteessa vain tunnin välein arkisin 6-18.


Tämä ei ihan pidä paikkaansa. Linja 56 ajaa kyllä keskipäivällä tunnin välein, mutta ruuhka-aikoina 10 - 30 minuutin välein ja tuolloin matkustajiakin riittää niin paljon, etteivät kaikki aina mahdu istumaan. Linja 535 sen sijaan on melkoinen "hukkalinja", johtuen varmasti pitkälti siitä, että sen reitin varrella on hyvin vähän asutusta.

----------


## SD202

> Linja 535 Helsinki-Vantaa-Kehä III-Espoon keskus tai 540 Kehä I:n kautta muuten samaa reittiä, kumpikaan ei pullistele matkustajista vaan vuoroja on koko ajan lakkautusuhan alla.


Tätyy muistaa, että linjan 540 matkustajamäärät ovat paljolti riippuvaisia lentokentälle menevien matkustajien määrästä. Ja siihen vaikuttaa moni asia: viikonpäivät, loma-ajat jne. Lentokentälle menevät matkustajat ovat tosin useimmiten ostaneet bussimatkalleen jonkun muun kuin seutulipun. Ja kulkeehan tuon linjan 540 reittiä monta muutakin bussivuoroa, joita ei ole merkitty linjan 540 aikatauluun, koska ne ovat eri liikennöitsijän liikennöimiä eivätkä kuulu seutulippujärjestelmän piiriin.

----------


## Kari

> Tärkeintä on kyllä puuttua ongelman ytimeen ja jättää pakkokeinot sikseen. Ensiksi on parasta tehdä joukkoliikenne niin houkuttelevaksi, ettei mitään tunneleita tai pakkokeinoja tarvita.


Käsitys, jonka mukaan tietullit tai ruuhkamaksut olisivat "pakkokeino" on mielestäni täysin harhaanjohtava ja väärä. Tämä lienee myös suurin syy siihen, että sitä ns. "suuren yleisön" joukossa vastustetaan viimeiseen asti.

Ruuhkamaksujen tarkoitus ei ole "rankaista" autoilijoita tai toimia uutena tapana kerätä veroa (siihenhän se olisi erinomaisen tehoton keino verrattuna vaikkapa bensaveroon), vaan toimia liikennettä ohjaavana toimenpiteenä samaan tapaan kuin liikennevalot tai kaistamerkinnät.

Liikenneväylän välityskyky romahtaa ruuhkautumisen yhteydessä. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että väylälle tulevaa liikennettä ei kyetä välittämään ja ruuhka jatkuu kunnes saapuvan liikenteen määrä pienenee. Jos ruuhkautuminen pystytään estämään, syntyy merkittäviä aikasäästöjä. Ruuhkamaksujen kerääminen on yksi tehokkaimmista tavoista vaikuttaa liikenteen määrään, mikä viimekädessä on ainoa keino välttää ruuhkautuminen, ellei väylille tehdä fyysisiä muutoksia tai laajennuksia, joita ei pystytä tekemään rajattomasti koska ei ole raahaa (tunneli) tai tilaa (kaistojen lisääminen).

Niin sanotut "vihreästi ajattelevat" tai "joukkoliikennefanaatikot" yleensä toivovat ruuhkamaksuja rangaistuksena autoilijoille (joita sitten kai pidetään jotenkin pahoina, alhaisina tai huonoina ihmisinä), mikä tekee samalla karhunpalveluksen sekä kyseisistä toimenpiteistä keskustelulle että mahdolliselle toteuttamiselle (aiheuttamalla välittömän vastareaktion autoilijoiden keskuudessa).

Tosiasia on kuitenkin se, että ruuhkamaksusta eniten hyötyvät nimen omaan autoilijat. Suhteellisen pientä maksua (vaikkapa luokkaa yksi euro per rajan ylitys) vastaan autoilijat saavat merkittäviä aikasäästöjä. Aikasäästöt ovat maksua suurempia hyötyjä jo määritelmällisesti: muutenhan maksua ei maksettaisi. Tämä tietenkin oletuksella, että maksu on määrätty sen suuruiseksi, että ruuhkat saadaan vältettyä (kuten se tietenkin pitää määrätä).

Toki ruuhkamaksuista hyötyy myös joukkoliikenne, koska on luultavaa että niiden käyttäjämäärä kasvaa, mikä parantaa kannattavuutta ja lisää mahdollisuuksia tarjonnan kasvattamiseen (tai suorastaan pakottaa siihen).

Ainoa joka nähdäkseni saattaa hävitä ruuhkamaksujen keräämisessä on valtio (pollttoaineverot) tai mahdollisesti kunnat (joukkoliikennesubventiot). Riippuen siitä, minkä verran kuluja keräysjärjestelmän ylläpidosta aiheutuu suhteessa kerättyihin maksuihin (ja tietenkin myös siitä, kenelle kerätyt varat menevät).

Mielestäni ruuhkamaksuista keskusteltaessa niitä ei pitäisi ajatella minään "pakkokeinona" ja autoilijoiden rankaisuna, vaan yhtenä keinona ohjata liikennettä ja jyvittää autoilun aiheuttamia ulkoisia haittoja oikeudenmukaisesti. Olisi myös joukkoliikeneen edistämisen kannalta järkevää välttää jatkuvaa vastakkainasettelua autoliikenteen ja joukkoliikenteen välillä ja yrittää saada autoilijat ymmärtämään, että ruuhkamaksut ovat heidän(kin) etujensa muikaisia toimenpiteitä.

On jokseenkin surkuhupaisaa seurata ruuhkamaksuista käytävää keskustelua, jossa hanketta kannattavat lähinnä valtion tai kuntien edustajat (potentiaalisesti maksun keräämisessä häviävät tahot) ja sitä vastustavat autoilevat kansalaiset (luultavasti suurimmat hyötyjät). Joukkoliikenteen kannattajienkaan kannat eivät vaikuta kovin älykkäiltä, kun kuvitellaan maksujen vaikuttavat räjähdysmäisesti joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuuteen. Näin ei tapahdu, vaan vaikutukset liikennemääriin ovat oletettavasti suhteellisen pieniä, eivät esimerkiksi niin suuria etteikö Länsiväylän joukkoliikennettä edelleen kyettäisi hoitamaan busseilla. Syynä vaikutusten pienuuteen on esimerkiksi se, että ruuhkien väheneminen lisää auton käytön houkuttelevuutta samalla kuin maksullisuus vähentää sitä.

Kari

----------


## sebastin

> [koko viestin lainaus poistettu]


Hyvä kirjoitus.

Mielestäni tietullimaksuilla yksityisautoilijat ennen kaikkea:
-maksavat ruuhkien sekä päästöjen aiheuttamisesta
-osallistuvat osaltaan kalliin julkisen talouden infrastruktuurin(moottoritiet jne) ylläpitoon
-osallistuvat käyttämättä jääneen joukkoliikennepaikan kustannuksiin

Kaupunkiympäristössä oikea liikkumisväline on kävellen, pyörällä tai julkisilla kulkuvälineillä. Yksityisautoilulle kaupunkiympäristössä ei voi asettaa erivapauksia, vaan on maksettava infrasta, niin kuin kaikki kaupunkilaiset, maksavat palveluista. Ja jos nyt joku alkaa laskuttamaan jalankuljoita niin he useimmiten maksavat infrasta joukkoliikenteen muodossa. Lisäksi kävelijöiden ja pyöräilijöiden kustannus kaduilla ja tiellä liikkumisesta ja pysähtymisistä ja parkkeerauksista minimaalinen on  :Very Happy:  ... verrattuna mitä kustannuksia yksityisautoilusta koituu. Tietullittamiselle on paljon perusteita ja hyviä esimerkkejä tietullittamiselle voi hakea useasta Euroopan pääkaupungista. Kattavat ja peittävät joukkoliikenneyhteydet ja autoväylien tietullittaminen on meneillään oleva trendi. Tämä on nykypäivän suhtautumista yksityisautoiluun ja moottoriteihin. On liikuttu parempaan suuntaan amerikkalaisesta autokaupunki-ihanteesta. Siirrytty askeleen eteenpäin. On oivallettu, ettei kosla ja motarit ole itseisarvo.

----------


## sebastin

SDP:n valtuustoryhmä näyttää kallistuvan tietullien kannattajaksi. Näin ollen tietullien kannattajilla on enemmistö valtuustossa. SDP:n vaikuttajien mukaan tietullitetuksi tulisi YTV alue laajasti kehät mukaan lukien, ei vain Helsingin keskusta.

Tähän laskelma. Helsingin keskustaan pelkästään tulee lähes 100 000 autoa päivästä riippuen tottakai, kaikilta noin kahdeksalta merkittävältä sisääntuloväylältä. Jos tulli on esim. 2,20 eli joukkoliikenteen kertalipun hinta, raapaistaan sillä kokoon vuodessa 50-200 miljoonaa euroa. Pelkästään tällä Länsimetro olisi rahoitettu 4-15 vuodessa. 

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

Ja sitten, esimerkiksi PKS2040 ketjussa esittämäni linjakartta, tällaisella verkostolla joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste saadaan nostettua helposti jopa 70-75% luokkaan ja autojen määrä painettua 20-30%. Tällä hetkellä Helsinkiläisistä auton omistaa noin puolet. 

Nyt on todellakin aika vähentää yksityisautoilun tarvetta Helsinki-pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## Kani

> Jos tulli on esim. 2,20 eli joukkoliikenteen kertalipun hinta, raapaistaan sillä kokoon vuodessa 50-200 miljoonaa euroa. Pelkästään tällä Länsimetro olisi rahoitettu 4-15 vuodessa.


Olet keksinyt upean raha-automaatin. Jos länsimetro rakennettaisiin, lisääntyisi autoilu, jolta saataisiin sitten ruuhkamaksutuloja länsimetron laskun maksamiseen. Suuri ja sietämätön epäkohta raha-automaatissasi on se, ettei yhteiskunta voi hyväksyä autoilun tietoista kasvattamista, johon länsimetro kuitenkin johtaisi.




> Nyt on todellakin aika vähentää yksityisautoilun tarvetta Helsinki-pääkaupunkiseudulla.


Kyllä, joskin se ei tapahdu pidentämällä etäisyyksiä lähimmälle joukkoliikenteen palvelupisteelle, muuttamalla suoria yhteyksiä vaihdollisiksi ja maksamalla tästä muutoksesta niin paljon, että lukuisat muut halvemmat joukkoliikenteen parannuskeinot jäävät käyttämättä.

Milloin muuten vastaat toisessa ketjussa esittämääni kysymykseen, miten Otaniemen (keskellä koulualuetta), Tapiolan (keskellä kauppakeskusta ja arkkitehtonisella suojelualueella) ja Matinkylän (suuren kauppakeskuksen vieressä) metroasemien välittömän lähiympäristön (max. 300m) asuinrakentamista voidaan tiivistää niin paljon, että metrolle saadaan siltä puuttuvat tuhannet jokapäiväiset käyttäjät? Vastaukseksi ei riitä, että tiivistämistä voidaan tehdä, vaan on kerrottava, miten se tehdään.

----------


## jhaarni

> Ja sitten, esimerkiksi PKS2040 ketjussa esittämäni linjakartta, tällaisella verkostolla joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste saadaan nostettua helposti jopa 70-75% luokkaan ja autojen määrä painettua 20-30%.


Helposti? 75% luokkaan? 

Suosittelen lämpimästi tutustumista vaikkapa Juha-Pekka Häyrysen tutkimukseen  "Joukkoliikenne eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa". Tuollaisesta kulkutapaosuudesta voisi ehkä haaveilla _yhteensä_ joukkoliikenteelle ja kevyelle liikenteelle.

----------


## vristo

> ... länsimetro...
> 
> Milloin muuten vastaat toisessa ketjussa esittämääni kysymykseen, miten Otaniemen (keskellä koulualuetta), Tapiolan (keskellä kauppakeskusta ja arkkitehtonisella suojelualueella) ja Matinkylän (suuren kauppakeskuksen vieressä) metroasemien välittömän lähiympäristön (max. 300m) asuinrakentamista voidaan tiivistää niin paljon, että metrolle saadaan siltä puuttuvat tuhannet jokapäiväiset käyttäjät? Vastaukseksi ei riitä, että tiivistämistä voidaan tehdä, vaan on kerrottava, miten se tehdään.


Länsimetro-ketju on täällä:http://jlf.fi/f20/214-lansimetro/index103.html. Mitä noilla sinun kysymyksilläsi on tekemistä ruuhkamaksujen kanssa? 

Ilmapiiri tällä foorumilla alkaa mennä aika ikäväksi, kun joka ketju on kohta "saastutettu" tällä käyttäjien eri näkemyksistä johtuvilla näkemyksillä. En väitä itse olevani ajoittain sen parempi, mutta olen yrittänyt jo irtisanoutua siitä ja puhua viime aikoina asioista tasapuolisesti, niin ratikoista, metroista kuin busseistakin. Niin metro- kuin ratikkafanienkin kirjoitukset alkavat mennä aika vastenmieliksi lukea, ikävä kyllä. Koettakaa elää kaikenlaisten ihmisten kanssa. Vain diktaattorivaltioissa vastapuolen mielipide nujerretaan ja vaiennetaan.

----------


## sebastin

> Olet keksinyt upean raha-automaatin. Jos länsimetro rakennettaisiin, lisääntyisi autoilu, jolta saataisiin sitten ruuhkamaksutuloja länsimetron laskun maksamiseen. Suuri ja sietämätön epäkohta raha-automaatissasi on se, ettei yhteiskunta voi hyväksyä autoilun tietoista kasvattamista, johon länsimetro kuitenkin johtaisi.


Eihän johda. Se mikä piikki on ensimmäisinä vuosina, ei korreloi sitä miten esimerkiksi varsinkin nuorten liikkumismuodot muuttuvat ja runsastuvat. Myöskin metro ja kattavat yhteydet pääkaupunkiseudulle vähentävät radikaalisti auton hankkimisen tarvetta nykyisillä asukkailla sekä kaikilla Etelä-Espooseen muuttavilla.

Tärkeää on että Espoon metron lisäksi nopeita raideyhteyksiä kehitetään muualla pääkaupunkiseudulla, ja että kehäsuuntaisille matkoille toteutetaan Jokeri II ja III bussilinjat sekä Jokeri I pikaratikka. Nämä tarvitsevat säteittäiset metrorungot joita on Espoon metron jälkeen tulossa Maunulaan ja Viikkiin asti.

Auton käyttö lisääntyy siinä missä asukasmääräkin, mutta kattavalla ja nopealla joukkoliikennepeitolla osa autokasvusta voidaan kammeta joukkoliikenteeksi. Joukkoliikenne ei aina ole suosittua varsinkaan pääkaupunkiseudulla missä kattavaa verkkoa ei ole. Myös kehäyhteydet täytyy muistaa. Joukkoliikenteellä autojen käyttöprosentti voidaan painaa 20-30%. Tietulli on uudenlainen maksu autoilijoille kaupunkien, kuntien ja valtion ylläpitämästä infrasta eli palvelumaksu, niin kuin kaikki maksavat palveluista. Tietullilla myös laskutetaan ruuhkien aiheuttamisesta sekä pienhiukkaspäästöistä. Tietullilla myöskin kompensoidaan käyttämättä jäänyttä joukkoliikenteen paikkaa. Tietulleilla joukkoliikenteen käyttöä voi kasvattaa aina 200% mutta mikä se tulee olemaan järjestelmän käyttöönoton aikoihin, sitä en lähde veikkaamaan. Tukholmassa tehdään uusia joukkoliikenteen käyttöennätyksiä lähes joka kuukausi.




> Helposti? 75% luokkaan?


Aivan. Palaan tähän vielä tarkemmin. Mutta on selkeää jos auton käyttöprosentti on 20-30% mikä silloin on muun liikkumisen määrä. Joukkoliikenne on suurin tekijä tuossa 'muussa'.

----------


## Kani

> Ilmapiiri tällä foorumilla alkaa mennä aika ikäväksi, kun joka ketju on kohta "saastutettu" tällä käyttäjien eri näkemyksistä johtuvilla näkemyksillä. ... Vain diktaattorivaltioissa vastapuolen mielipide nujerretaan ja vaiennetaan.


On silti aika tympäisevää, että kun esittää yksityiskohtaisen kysymyksen, siihen jätetään vastaamatta ja ryhdytään vastavetona maalailemaan vain entistäkin leveämmällä pensselillä. Kun tätä raskasraidemaalailua alkavat olla eräiden maalailijoiden toimesta kaikki ketjut täynnä, ei auta kuin juosta perässä ja esittää niitä kysymyksiä, joihin ei kuitenkaan saa mitään vastausta. 

Välillä ajautuu tivaamaan vastauksia väärässä ketjussa, mistä pahoittelut. Kuitenkaan ei minusta ole nujertamista, että suurella itsevarmuudella visioitaan mainostavalta kirjoittajalta vaaditaan realistisia ja päteviä perusteluja väitteilleen.

----------


## kuukanko

> On silti aika tympäisevää, että kun esittää yksityiskohtaisen kysymyksen, siihen jätetään vastaamatta ja ryhdytään vastavetona maalailemaan vain entistäkin leveämmällä pensselillä.


"Pensselillä maalailu" voi olla ihan vain ajanvietettäkin eikä niin vakavasti otettavaa toimintaa, että sitä pitäisi aina alkaa ampua alas. Onhan tämäkin foorumi täynnä mitä villeimpiä utopioita. Eri asia sitten, jos noita utopioita yritetään tuputtaa ketjuissa, joissa käsitellään reaalimaailman asioita.

----------


## -Epex82-

Ajatus ruuhkamaksuista on loistava. Onneksi myös keskustatunneli torpattiiin, sillä ei tee mitään, rahat voi pistää raiteisiin.

----------


## Kari

Tässä keskustelussa (jopa omassa kirjoituksessani) käytetään vähän sekavasti eri käsitteitä. Tietullillahan tarkoitetaan tyypillisesti jonkin tien käytöstä suoritettavaa maksua, jolla esimerkiksi korvataan kyseisen tien (tai esimerkiksi sillan) rakentamis- ja ylläpitokustannuksia. 

Ruuhkamaksu puolestaan on liikenteen ohjaamiseen (liikennemäärien tasoittamiseen ja vähentämiseen) tarkoitettu maksu, joka ei sinänsä ole sidottu esimerkiksi teiden rakentamiskustannuksiin. Maksun suuruus määrätään sillä perusteella, että liikenne sujuu riittävän hyvin tai esimerkiksi päästöjen määrä ruuhka-aikana laskee haluttujen raja-arvojen alapuolelle. Ehkäpä parempi termi olisi "ruuhkattomuusmaksu", koska tavallaan autoilija maksaa siitä, ettei tarvitse ajaa ruuhkassa.




> SDP:n valtuustoryhmä näyttää kallistuvan tietullien kannattajaksi. Näin ollen tietullien kannattajilla on enemmistö valtuustossa. SDP:n vaikuttajien mukaan tietullitetuksi tulisi YTV alue laajasti kehät mukaan lukien, ei vain Helsingin keskusta.


Oletan, että SDP:n valtuustoryhmä kannattaa nimen omaan ruuhamaksuja, eikä tietulleja. Ellei sitten esimerkiksi keskustatunnelin rakentamiskustannuksia katettaisi tullein. 




> Tähän laskelma. Helsingin keskustaan pelkästään tulee lähes 100 000 autoa päivästä riippuen tottakai, kaikilta noin kahdeksalta merkittävältä sisääntuloväylältä. Jos tulli on esim. 2,20 eli joukkoliikenteen kertalipun hinta, raapaistaan sillä kokoon vuodessa 50-200 miljoonaa euroa.


Minä vastustan esittämääsi fiskaalisin perustein määrättyä maksua. Rahan keräämiseen yhteiskunnan käyttöön on olemassa paljon tehokkaampia tapoja (esimerkiksi valmiste- ja tuloverot tai pysäköintimaksut).

Tukholmassa keräämisjärjestelmän takaisinmaksuaika on joitakin (muistaakseni 3 - 4) vuosia, joten veroluonteisen maksun toteuttamiseen sitä ei kannata ottaa käyttöön.




> Pelkästään tällä Länsimetro olisi rahoitettu 4-15 vuodessa.


Mitä tekemistä Länsimetron rahoituksella on tietullien kanssa?




> Tietulli on uudenlainen maksu autoilijoille kaupunkien, kuntien ja valtion ylläpitämästä infrasta eli palvelumaksu, niin kuin kaikki maksavat palveluista.


Esittämäsi tietulli ei ole mikään uudenlainen maksu, vaan sellaisia on ollut käytössä jo kauan ennen automobiilin keksimistä.




> Tietullilla myös laskutetaan ruuhkien aiheuttamisesta sekä pienhiukkaspäästöistä. Tietullilla myöskin kompensoidaan käyttämättä jäänyttä joukkoliikenteen paikkaa.


Miksi esittämäsi kaltainen järjestely otettaisiin käyttöön, koska sama kombensaatio saadaan aikaan jo nykyisin bensaveroin. Ja miksi käyttämättä jääneet joukkoliikenteen paikat pitäisi jotenkin kombensoida eihän tyhjänä ajavat joukkoliikennevälineet ole autonkäyttäjän vika vaan pikemminkin linjastosuunnittelijan?




> Tietulleilla joukkoliikenteen käyttöä voi kasvattaa aina 200% mutta mikä se tulee olemaan järjestelmän käyttöönoton aikoihin, sitä en lähde veikkaamaan. Tukholmassa tehdään uusia joukkoliikenteen käyttöennätyksiä lähes joka kuukausi.


Arvioiden mukaan Tukholman ruuhkamaksut lisäsivät joukkoliikenteen käyttöä 4 - 5 %. Tuollaisiin 200 % kasvulukuihin päästäisiin tehokkaammin betoniporsaita käyttämällä. 

Kari

----------


## sebastin

Hiusten halkomista. Tietulli/ruuhkamaksu, se on pääkaupunkiseudulla sama. Maksetaan infrasta ja maksetaan ruuhkista ja maksetaan pienhiukkaspäästöistä. Kysyit mitä tekemistä tietulli/ruuhkamaksuilla on Länsimetron kanssa. Tietulli/ruuhkamaksuista osalla on tarkoitus kehittää joukkoliikennettä pääkaupunkiseudulla sekä muita raidehankkeita.

Tietulli/ruuhkamaksu saatetaan toteuttaa satelliittipaikannuksella eikä autoilijan välttämättä tarvitse pysähtyä. Erilaiset kuukausikortit on mahdollista, arvoa tai aikaa, he he. 

Ruuhkamaksut ovat täällä vääjäämättä. Ensimmäiset ajatukset on 14 kunnan mukaan saamisesta järjestelmään. Lakia täytyy muuttaa jotta kunnat voivat kerätä maksut itsellensä. Lontoon keskustassa autoliikenteen määrä on tippunut 30%, Tukholmassa 22% ja Kööpenhaminassa suunnitellaan myös tietulleja/ruuhkamaksuja. Lontoossa ja Tukholmassa joukkoliikenteen viiveet on vähentynyt ja käyttö kasvanut. Helsingissä erityisesti raitioliikenne tulee nopeutumaan. Lontoossa pintajoukkoliikenteen matkustusaika on kaventunut keskimäärin 14%.

EU:ssa kaavaillaan etätunnistusta laajaan käyttöön autoverotuksessa. Tallentava GPS-paikannin antaa verottajalle tiedot autolla liikkumisesta, ja laskutus tehdään kilometrien perusteella.

----------


## Kari

> Hiusten halkomista. Tietulli/ruuhkamaksu, se on pääkaupunkiseudulla sama. Maksetaan infrasta ja maksetaan ruuhkista ja maksetaan pienhiukkaspäästöistä.


Kyse ei ole hiusten halkomisesta vaan suuresta periaatteellisesta ja käytännöllisestä erosta. Sinun esittämäsi malli on vain tapa kerätä valtiolle tai kunnille rahaa, minun esittämäni tapa (jota sovelletaan Tukholmassa ja Lontoossa) on vaikuttaa liikenteeseen ja sen sujuvuuteen.

Sinusta on varmaan yhden tekevää, maksaako kukin oman sähkölaskunsa vai liitetäänkö se osaksi yhtiövastiketta. Maksetaan infrasta maksetaan sähköstä ja maksetaan hiukkaspäästöistä...




> Kysyit mitä tekemistä tietulli/ruuhkamaksuilla on Länsimetron kanssa. Tietulli/ruuhkamaksuista osalla on tarkoitus kehittää joukkoliikennettä pääkaupunkiseudulla sekä muita raidehankkeita.


Seuraavaksi varmaan ehdotat alkoholiveron korottamista sillä perusteella, että "verotuloista osalla on tarkoitus kehittää joukkoliikennettä pääkaupunkiseudulla sekä muista raidehankkeita" :-). Tottahan se sinänsä on, että jostain siihen metroon rahat tarvitaan, mutta en minä näe esittämiesi tietullien ja Länsimetron välillä kummoistakaan yhteyttä.

Joku voisi kysyä tietysti sitäkin, että mitä tekemistä Länsimetrolla on joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen kanssa, mutta olkoon nyt se...

Kari

----------


## sebastin

No siis itsehän siteerasin demarivaltuutettuja.

Ymmärrän kyllä että on kahdenlaista mitä esiintyy yhdessä ja erikseen
a) fundamentalista metron vastustamista
b) fundamentalista tietullin/ruuhkamaksun vastustamista

----------


## jhaarni

> No siis itsehän siteerasin demarivaltuutettuja.


Se on muuten tosi kiva kertoa niin tehdessään. Samoin jos käyttää muita lähteitä, niin niiden mainitseminen siistii jatkokeskustelua huomattavasti.

- Janne

----------


## Kari

Laitetaan nyt tännekin linkki DN:n juttuun Tukholman ruuhkamaksuista:
http://www.dn.se/DNet/jsp/polopoly.j...44484&rss=1399

Eli artikkelin mukaan ruuhkamaksun keräämiskustannukset ovat nousseet merkittävästi ennakoidusta ja järjestelmä alkaa tuottaa voittoa vasta vuonna 2011, eikä vuoden jälkeen kuten oltiin alun perin ajateltu.

Kari

----------


## Antero Alku

Tässä asiaa myös suomenkielellä.




> IBM tunaroi Tukholman tietullit
> MikroPC.net - ke 20.2.2008 klo 17:03
> 
> Tukholman tietullisysteemin kustannukset ovat ryöstäytyneet käsistä. Järjestelmän pystyttäminen on tullut kaksi kertaa arvioitua kalliimmaksi ja sen pyörittäminen neljä kertaa kalliimmaksi.
> 
> Muutaman vuoden takaisessa konsulttiselvityksessä koko projektin hinnaksi arvioitiin vajaat sata miljoonaa euroa. Tuloiksi arvioitiin reilut sata miljoonaa vuodessa, jolloin koko tietullijärjestelmä olisi tullut maksetuksi vajaassa vuodessa.
> 
> Tämä aamuinen Dagens Nyheter kertoo, että lähellekään näin ei ole käynyt. Tietulliprojektin kustannukset ovat tuplaantuneet kahteen sataan miljoonaan euroon, joten laskuvirheeltään projekti muistuttaa kotoista länsimetroa.
> 
> ...


Onko hanke pielessä vai ei on toki vähän suhteellista. Jos tarkoitus oli kerätä rahaa, niin silloin hanke on pielessä. Mutta jos tarkoitus oli vähentää Tukholman keskustan autoilua, senhän hanke on tehnyt. Vaikka se maksaakin enemmän kuin luultiin.

Jutussa verrataan pieleen laskemista osuvasti myös länsimetroon.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Tekniikka&Talouden juttu kertoo virheellisesti, että Tukholman ruuhkamaksujen tuotot pitäisi käyttää joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Ruotsin nykyinen hallitus on päättänyt, että ruuhkamaksutuotot käytetään autoväylien tekemiseen. Toki hallitukset vaihtuvat ja ehkä tuo päätös voidaan kumota joskus myöhemmin.

----------


## Kari

> Onko hanke pielessä vai ei on toki vähän suhteellista. Jos tarkoitus oli kerätä rahaa, niin silloin hanke on pielessä. Mutta jos tarkoitus oli vähentää Tukholman keskustan autoilua, senhän hanke on tehnyt. Vaikka se maksaakin enemmän kuin luultiin.


Niin, kuten minäkin olen monesti täälläkin todennut, ruuhkamaksu ei ole hyvä tapa kerätä rahaa. VVM:llä on kyllä keinoja kerätä rahaa 99,99 %:n hyötysuhteella :-)

Ja eipä tuossa DN:n jutussa varsinaisesti ruuhkamaksuja kritisoitu, vaan toteutusta. Minua ei henkilökohtaisesti yhtään ihmetytä, etteivät kustannusarviot pidä, sen verran monta IT-hanketta on tullut nähtyä.

Tietenkin olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, ollaanko Tukholmassa vain sössitty homma käytännön tasolla, vai onko koko konsepti pielessä (taloudellisessa mielessä).




> Jutussa verrataan pieleen laskemista osuvasti myös länsimetroon.


Mielestäni vertaus ontuu, koska Länsimetron kustannusarvio sentään kasvoi ennen toteutusta. Nyt olisi vielä teoriassa mahdollista perua hanke.




> Tekniikka&Talouden juttu kertoo virheellisesti, että Tukholman ruuhkamaksujen tuotot pitäisi käyttää joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Ruotsin nykyinen hallitus on päättänyt, että ruuhkamaksutuotot käytetään autoväylien tekemiseen. Toki hallitukset vaihtuvat ja ehkä tuo päätös voidaan kumota joskus myöhemmin.


Virheellisesti ja virheellisesti. T&T lainasi tuota DN:n juttua, jossa niin väitettiin. Minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että tuottojen käytön "päätetty" kohdistaminen riippuu lähinnä siitä, keneltä sattuu kysymään. Tosiasia on joka tapauksessa se, että joukkoliikenteeseen käytettiin enemmän rahaa ruuhkamaksujen jälkeen jo siksi, että matkustajamäärät kasvoivat (ja liikenne ei Tukholmassakaan ole itsekannattavaa)

Mutta toisaalta, eipä tuota tarvitse noilla kuluilla ihan pariin vuoteen päättääkään.

Kari

----------


## Elmo Allen

HS: Yksityisautoilun kasvu hidastaa Helsingin joukkoliikennettä

Itselleni tulee jutusta mieleen lähinnä, että mikä tuosta muka tekee uutisen?

----------


## kuukanko

> Itselleni tulee jutusta mieleen lähinnä, että mikä tuosta muka tekee uutisen?


Ainakin siitä selviää, että HKL:n strategisena tavoitteena oleva bussi- ja ratikkaliikenteen nopeutuminen ei ole edennyt toivotulla tavalla, vaan busseilla kehitys on mennyt jopa väärään suuntaan. Sinänsä tieto ole uusi, koska HKL on jo julkaissut viime vuoden lopulla raportin ruuhkan vaikutuksesta bussiliikenteen matka-aikoihin.

----------


## Kolli

http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...ent12522261578



> Liikenneministeri Vehviläinen on tie- ja ruuhkamaksujen kannalla
> 17.09.2008
> 
> 
> 
> Liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläinen pitää tie-ja ruuhkamaksuja hyvänä keinona pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteen päästöjen vähentämiseksi.
> 
> Ministeri Vehviläisen mielestä yhdyskuntarakenteen tiivitäminen on hidas keino vaikuttaa liikenteen päästöihin.
> 
> ...



Vehviläisen puheeseen liittyvä tiedote:
http://www.lvm.fi/web/fi/tiedote/view/495007

Vehviläisen puhe 17.9.2008
http://www.lvm.fi/web/fi/puheet/puhe/view/495055

----------


## Kolli

Nyt avattu tällainen sivusto:
http://www.ruuhkamaksu.fi/

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on tänään julkistanut ruuhkamaksuselvityksen kolme perusmallia:
http://www.ruuhkamaksu.fi/
http://yle.fi/uutiset/alueelliset_uu...ia_587946.html
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135244013356

----------


## Ertsu

Vielä kun joku kertoisi, miksei ruuhkamaksuja voisi laittaa pysäköintimaksun yhteyteen ? Siis parkkimaksut vaikka kuusinkertaisiksi keskustan alueella, niin se saattaisi houkutella julkisten käyttöön. Luulisi olevan kaikkein yksinkertaisin ja halvin toteuttaa. Niitäkin voisi porrastaa alueittain sekä kellonajan mukaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Vielä kun joku kertoisi, miksei ruuhkamaksuja voisi laittaa pysäköintimaksun yhteyteen ? Siis parkkimaksut vaikka kuusinkertaisiksi keskustan alueella, niin se saattaisi houkutella julkisten käyttöön. Luulisi olevan kaikkein yksinkertaisin halvin toteuttaa. Niitäkin voisi porrastaa alueittain sekä kellonajan mukaan.


Parkkimaksut eivät ole hyvä ruuhkien torjuja, koska paljon esiintyy parkkipaikkojen hakuliikennettä, kun parkkipaikkoja on rajoitettu, mutta keskustaan tulevien autojen määrää ei. Turhautuneet autoilijat pysäköivät autojaan sitten jalkakäytävälle, kun parkkitilaa ei yksinkertaisesti löydy. Olisi tulpattava autojen tulemista keskustaan, jotta parkkipaikat alkaisivat riittää ja ruuhkat hellittäisivät.

----------


## Ertsu

Mutta eikö nykyistä kalliimpi pysäköintikin houkuttelisi jättämään auton kotiin?

----------


## risukasa

Pysäköinnissä pitäisi minustakin kriittisillä alueilla siirtyä kysyntäpohjaiseen hinnoitteluun.

----------


## Kaid

Pysäköintimaksuja ei voida kontrolloida läheskään yhtä tehokkaasti kuin ruuhkamaksuja. Pysäköintimaksupohjainen "ruuhkamaksu" houkuttaisi sekä pysäköimään väärin, että jättämään pysäköintimaksun maksamatta. Ja ainakin mitä olen itse puhunut paljon keskusta-alueelle autoilevien ihmisten kanssa he tuntuvat ajattelevan, että jos autoilu vain on sallittu ja "ilmaista" silloin myös autoillaan. Pysäköitiongelmat ovat kaupungin vika, koska parkkipaikkoja ei ole tarpeeksi. Ruuhkamaksu, joka on pakko maksaa joka ikinen kerta keskustaan ajettaessa pysäköintimaksun _lisäksi_ olisi huomattavasti tehokkaampi tapa kerätä maksu, sekä selkempi karkoite autoilijoille. Pysäköintimaksu on sinällään jo olemassaoleva maksu. Sen korottamisesta kyllä nuristaisiin, mutta se ei lopettaisi autoilua. Kokonaan uusi maksu sen sijaan - vaikka se olisi tosiasiassa saman hintainen kuin korotettu pysäköintimaksu - on psykologisesti huomattavasti tehokkaampi toimintatapa.

Lisäksi olisi autoilijan kannalta helpompaa, jos häneltä kerätään vain yksi maksu. Ruuhkamaksun ja pysäköintimaksun kerääminen erikseen tarkoittaa enemmän vaivaa autoilijoille ja osaltaan kasvattaa painetta kättää auto kotiin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Pysäköintimaksuja ei voida kontrolloida läheskään yhtä tehokkaasti kuin ruuhkamaksuja.


Jaa miksei voida ? Parkkitalosta ei pääse edes ulos ennenkuin maksu on maksettu. Jos parkkimaksu on kalliimpi kuin virhemaksu jossain kadun varrella, niin silloin kannattaa tietenkin ottaa se virhemaksu, joten myös pysäköintivirhemaksuja pitäisi korottaa samassa suhteessa. 




> Pysäköintimaksupohjainen "ruuhkamaksu" houkuttaisi sekä pysäköimään väärin, että jättämään pysäköintimaksun maksamatta.


Josta seuraa pysäköintivirhemaksu. 




> Ja ainakin mitä olen itse puhunut paljon keskusta-alueelle autoilevien ihmisten kanssa he tuntuvat ajattelevan, että jos autoilu vain on sallittu ja "ilmaista" silloin myös autoillaan. Pysäköitiongelmat ovat kaupungin vika, koska parkkipaikkoja ei ole tarpeeksi. Ruuhkamaksu, joka on pakko maksaa joka ikinen kerta keskustaan ajettaessa pysäköintimaksun _lisäksi_ olisi huomattavasti tehokkaampi tapa kerätä maksu, sekä selkempi karkoite autoilijoille.


Miten niin selkeämpi karkote ? Maksun suuruus siinä kai se määräävä tekijä on, eikä niinkään tapa, millä se kerätään.





> Pysäköintimaksu on sinällään jo olemassaoleva maksu. Sen korottamisesta kyllä nuristaisiin, mutta se ei lopettaisi autoilua. Kokonaan uusi maksu sen sijaan - vaikka se olisi tosiasiassa saman hintainen kuin korotettu pysäköintimaksu - on psykologisesti huomattavasti tehokkaampi toimintatapa.


Parkkimaksut ovat nykyisin hyvin kohtuullisia. Mikä ruuhkamaksusta tekee "psykologisesti huomattavasti tehokkaamman toimintatavan" kuin korotetusta parkkimaksusta ? Jos klo 08-17 välillä parkkimaksut olisivat vaikka 5 /tunti. Niin tasan varmasti monet jättäisivät auton kotiin.




> Lisäksi olisi autoilijan kannalta helpompaa, jos häneltä kerätään vain yksi maksu. Ruuhkamaksun ja pysäköintimaksun kerääminen erikseen tarkoittaa enemmän vaivaa autoilijoille ja osaltaan kasvattaa painetta kättää auto kotiin.


On se taskujen kaivamisen kannalta. Sen sijaan kukkaron kevenemisen kannalta ei. Parkkimaksujen korotus olisi helpompi sekä autoilijalle että maksujen kerääjälle.

Sitäpaitsi eihän autoilun lopettaminen ole tuossa se päämäärä, vaan sen vähentäminen.

----------


## risukasa

Kun puhutaan ruuhkamaksusta ja pysäköintimaksusta, kysymyksessä ei ole täysin saman ongelman torjuminen. Ruuhkamaksun tarkoitus on vähentää väylien liikennettä. Pysäköintimaksun tarkoitus on suhteuttaa pysäköintiin käytetyn kaupunkitilan määrä tarpeeseen sekä kerätä korvaus pysäköinnin aiheuttamista haitoista.

Ilmainen tai erittäin halpa pysäköinti, jota tällä hetkellä on Helsingin kantakaupunki pullollaan, täyttää arvokkaan kadunvarsitilan autoista. Runsas kadunvarsipysäköinti heikentää liikenneturvallisuutta, katujen kapasiteettia ja ympäristön viihtyisyyttä. Tämä haitta pitää periä takaisin pysäköintimaksuina. Samalla kun pysäköintimaksuja nostetaan alkaa tarpeeton pysäköinti seuloutua pois.

Laiton pysäköintikään ei ole mikään voittamaton mörkö. Kuten on Hesarissakin todistettu, Helsingin pysäköinninvalvonta on vain pahasti alimitoitettu ja maksut liian pieniä. Mikäli väärin pysäköinti lisääntyy, tarkoittaa se lisää asiakkaita pysäköinninvalvonnalle, mikä puolestaan tarkoittaa, että on varaa palkata lisää työntekijöitä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Parkkimaksut eivät ole hyvä ruuhkien torjuja, koska paljon esiintyy parkkipaikkojen hakuliikennettä, kun parkkipaikkoja on rajoitettu, mutta keskustaan tulevien autojen määrää ei. Turhautuneet autoilijat pysäköivät autojaan sitten jalkakäytävälle, kun parkkitilaa ei yksinkertaisesti löydy. Olisi tulpattava autojen tulemista keskustaan, jotta parkkipaikat alkaisivat riittää ja ruuhkat hellittäisivät.


Toinen juttu on se, että moni työnantaja tarjoaa työntekijöilleen ilmaisen pysäköinnnin, eli heitä eivät pysäköintimaksut koske. 

Olen alkanut kallistua ruuhkamaksujen kannalle pk-seudulla, vaikka aikaisemmin suhtauduin niihin skeptisesti. 

Jouduin esim tänään aamulla tulemaan bussilla töihin junan sijaan, koska rantaradalla oli kaapelivaurio jonka takia junat eivät kulkeneet. 

Normaalisti juna Espoon keskuksesta Haagaan kestää 17 minuuttia + n 10 min kävelymatkaa työpaikalleni, mutta bussilla kesti n 45 minuuttia kaiken kaikkiaan. Miksi se kesti niin kauan johtui siitä että bussi joutui kulkemaan ruuhkassa autojen seassa. Bussikaistoja oli vain pienellä osalla matkaa, eikä se paljon auttanut. Eniten harmitti kun piti vaihtaa bussia Munkkivuoressa, jossa Turun moottoritie pättyy, ja yksi bussi lähti nenän edestä, ja seuraavaa joutui odottamaan 10 minuuttia. Se odottaminenkin kesti niin kauan koska kaikki liikenne Huopalahdentietä pitkin mateli kävelyvauhtia autojen määrän vuoksi. Autoja oli yksinkertaisesti liikaa. 

Mielestäni ruuhkamaksua pitäisi periä kaikesta ajamisesta kehäykkösen sisäpuolella, ja  tarkastuspisteitä pitäisi olla joka kaupunginosan rajalla loogisissa paikoissa.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Pysäköitiongelmat [sic] ovat kaupungin vika, koska parkkipaikkoja ei ole tarpeeksi.


Parkkipaikoille vaikuttaa olevan kysyntää vain jos ne ovat lähellä määränpäätä, halpoja tai mielellään ilmaisia. Parkkihallithan ovat laajalti alikäytössä. Helsingin kantakaupungissa tonttineliön arvo mitataan tuhansissa tai jopa kymmenissä tuhansissa euroissa, joita kadunvarsiparkkipaikkaan menee reilu kymmenen. Tästä huolimatta parkkimaksut, etenkin asukas- ja yritysluvat ovat naurettavan pieniä.

Perustellusti paras vaihtoehto olisi korottaa parkkimaksuja ja virhesakkoja sekä suhteuttaa pysäköintilupien hinnat tonttien vuokrahintoihin. Näin turha henkilöautoliikenne keskustaan vähenee tai suuntautuu parkkihalleihin kuitenkin pois katujen reunoilta joita voi hyödyntää kävelytilana tai vaikkapa bussi- ja raitiovaunukaistoina.

Suurin osa kantakaupungin säteittäisliikenteestä kulkee jo nyt ruuhkaisuudesta huolimatta joukkoliikenteellä, joten näivettyminen keskustan autoilun vähentyessä ei ole riski: odotan päinvastoin houkuttelevuuden parantuvan saavutettavuuden parantuessa.

----------


## hylje

Yhteiskunnan intressit vähentää autoilua heikkenevät kummasti kun ajattelee miten paljon verorahaa autoista saadaan verrattuna kuinka paljon verorahaa kuluu joukkoliikenteen ylläpitoon. Eihän oikeasti tilanne ole näin; raha pysyy likimain yhteiskunnassa joka tapauksessa, ja kasvava joukkoliikenne muuttuu pikkuhiljaa kannattavaksi.. mutta välittömässä taloudellisessa ajattelussa on vaikea perustella joukkoliikennettä mitenkään. Miksi siis tiivistää kaupunkia, kun siellä ei sitten kaikki voi autoilla enää? Sehän on ilmiselvää rahan heittämistä kaivoon, siis vältettävä.

Onneksi autoilurahat menevät pääasiassa valtiolle, joten kunnilla pitäisi olla taloudellisiakin perusteita rakentaa kaupunkia joukkoliikenteen varaan. Jää hämäräksi, miksi raide-Jokeria vastustetaan...

----------


## j-lu

->Ruuhkamaksu hajauttanee kaupunkirakennetta entisestään, kiihdyttää toimistokompleksien rakentamista sisääntuloväylille ja kehänvarsille. Onko se toivottavaa kehitystä? 

Kantakaupungissa asumisen ja autottomuuden hyödyt kuihtuvat olemattomiin, jos työpaikka on esim. Säterissä tai Mankkaalla ja työmatka kestää vajaan tunnin. Lohjalta pääsee autolla näihin kohteisiin nopeammin kuin Punavuoresta tai Torkkelinmäeltä joukkoliikenteellä.

Ruuhkamaksut eivät lisää asumisviihtyvyyttä keskustassa sanottavasti. Autoja olisi edelleen, joskin ehkä jokusen kymmenen prosenttia vähemmän. Se on käytännössä merkityksetöntä.

Ruuhkamaksuja parempi ratkaisu olisi estää poikittaissuuntainen läpiajoliikenne keskustassa ja muuttaa yhä enemmän kaupunkitilaa kävelykaduiksi ja joukkoliikennekaduiksi. Niillä ratkaisuilla olisi jo merkitystä asumisviihtyisyyteen, joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen ja autoilun haittojen ehkäisyyn.

Ruuhkamaksuissa on vielä sekin, että jos asiaa ei sovita ja maksuja korvamerkata pk-seudun joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen, niin ne valuvat maakuntien tuikitarpeellisiin moottoritieprojekteihin ja siltahankkeisiin.

terv. autoton ruuhkamaksujen vastustaja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> ->Ruuhkamaksu hajauttanee kaupunkirakennetta entisestään, kiihdyttää toimistokompleksien rakentamista sisääntuloväylille ja kehänvarsille. Onko se toivottavaa kehitystä?


Riippuu käytetystä maksumallista. Myös kehillä peritty satelliittipohjainen kilometritaksa ei aiheuta sitä. Kuten Soininvaarakin taisi blogissaan kirjoittaa, vaikka kilometri kehällä maksaisi vain puolet siitä mitä keskustassa, niitä myös kertyy siellä useimmiten paljon enemmän.

Eikä hajautuva rakenne ole välttämättä seurauksena. Ruuhkamaksun ansiosta kun keskustaan mahtuu käymään paljon enemmän ihmisiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> ->Ruuhkamaksu hajauttanee kaupunkirakennetta entisestään, kiihdyttää toimistokompleksien rakentamista sisääntuloväylille ja kehänvarsille. Onko se toivottavaa kehitystä?


Sellainen riski on tietenkin, mutta siksi tarvitaan jämäkämpää kaavoitusta. Monen työpaikka on jo nyt kehäteiden varsilla ja ainoa keino saada jokin roti aikaan on määrätä että uusia työpaikkarakentamiskohteita ei enää perusteta ennekuin vanhojen tyhjillään olevat tontit on täytetty, tai jos perustetaan, niin niiden on oltava raideliikenteen varrella.




> Kantakaupungissa asumisen ja autottomuuden hyödyt kuihtuvat olemattomiin, jos työpaikka on esim. Säterissä tai Mankkaalla ja työmatka kestää vajaan tunnin. Lohjalta pääsee autolla näihin kohteisiin nopeammin kuin Punavuoresta tai Torkkelinmäeltä joukkoliikenteellä.


Kantakaupungista pääsee joukkoliikenteellä suht nopeasti joka suuntaan. Mankkaalle tai Säteriin ei kestä "lähes tuntia" vaan puolessakin tunnissa pääsee, varsinkin sitten joskus kun länsimetro ja jokeri ovat käytössä. Kantakaupungissa asutaan ymmärtääkseni pääasiassa muista syistä kuin että voi elää ilman autoa, koska se on mahdollista myös monissa hyvin varusteluissa esikaupungeissakin. Minua ihmetyttää sellainen ajatusmaailma, että ainoa vaihtoehto kantakaupungissa asumiselleko on Lohja tai Vihti tai Nurmijärvi, kun välissä on n 30 km leveä esikaupunkivyöhyke? 




> Ruuhkamaksut eivät lisää asumisviihtyvyyttä keskustassa sanottavasti. Autoja olisi edelleen, joskin ehkä jokusen kymmenen prosenttia vähemmän. Se on käytännössä merkityksetöntä.


Eivät ruuhkamasut olis tarkoitettu pelkästään siellä asuvien viihtyvyyden lisäämiseksi vaan myös kaikkien niiden jotka käyvät töissä ja muusta syystä oleskelevat siellä. Kantakaupungista voisi tulla uudestaan houkutteleva kohde käydä töissä ja yritysten sijoittua jos todella saataisiin taottua yritysjohtajien päähän että kaikki eivät halua eikä kaikilla ole mahdollisuutta aja autolla töihin, ja että vaihtoehtoja kaivataan, mutta ruuhkamaksu ohjaisi ainakin ne, joille raha on tärkeämpi, jättää  se rakas autonsa maksurajan ulkopuolelle ja kulkea loppumatkan joukkoliikenteellä. Sitä tuskin voi estää että isot dirikat jatkavat autoillaan kulkemista mutta heillä on varmaan syynsä siihen.




> Ruuhkamaksuja parempi ratkaisu olisi estää poikittaissuuntainen läpiajoliikenne keskustassa ja muuttaa yhä enemmän kaupunkitilaa kävelykaduiksi ja joukkoliikennekaduiksi. Niillä ratkaisuilla olisi jo merkitystä asumisviihtyisyyteen, joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen ja autoilun haittojen ehkäisyyn.


Kyllä, mutta pitää olla sitten vaihtoehtoisia reittejä jotka vetävät kunnolla. Kuvittelisin että kun esim Hakamäentie avataan liikentelle 4-kaistaisena, osa läpiajoliikenteestä siirtyy sille niin kehäykköseltä kuin Nordensköldin- ja Helsinginkaduilta.




> Ruuhkamaksuissa on vielä sekin, että jos asiaa ei sovita ja maksuja korvamerkata pk-seudun joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen, niin ne valuvat maakuntien tuikitarpeellisiin moottoritieprojekteihin ja siltahankkeisiin.


Tietysti niin. Se että liikenneministeri on halunnut että valtio kerää ne ja päättää itse niiden käytöstä ei ole viimeinen päätös. Liikenneministeri ehtii vaihtua moneen kertaan vielä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> ->Ruuhkamaksu hajauttanee kaupunkirakennetta entisestään, kiihdyttää toimistokompleksien rakentamista sisääntuloväylille ja kehänvarsille. Onko se toivottavaa kehitystä?


Nykyisin vallitsevan käsityksen mukaan ruuhkamaksut tiivistävät kaupunkirakennetta. Nähtäväksi toki jää, mitä esimerkiksi Tukholmassa pitkällä aikavälillä tapahtuu, mutta minusta on varsin luontevaa ajatella että liikkumiskustannusten lisääntyminen lyhentää kuljettuja matkoja ja tiivistää siten kaupunkirakennetta.




> Ruuhkamaksut eivät lisää asumisviihtyvyyttä keskustassa sanottavasti. Autoja olisi edelleen, joskin ehkä jokusen kymmenen prosenttia vähemmän. Se on käytännössä merkityksetöntä.


Ei ole. Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa:
http://www.regjeringen.no/upload/SD/...g_eliasson.pdf

Sivulla 15 on joitakin kuvia, jotka havainnollistavat hyvin siellä toteutettujen maksujen vaikutuksia. Ja kun kerran mielipiteet maksusta muuttuivat kokeilun jälkeen selvästi myönteisemmiksi, lienee turha väittää, että vaikutus olisi ollut "merkityksetön".




> Ruuhkamaksuja parempi ratkaisu olisi estää poikittaissuuntainen läpiajoliikenne keskustassa ja muuttaa yhä enemmän kaupunkitilaa kävelykaduiksi ja joukkoliikennekaduiksi. Niillä ratkaisuilla olisi jo merkitystä asumisviihtyisyyteen, joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen ja autoilun haittojen ehkäisyyn.


Nämä eivät ole mitenkään toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja. Selvää tietenkin on se, etteivät ruuhkamaksut mikään patenttiratkaisu ole. Ja onhan niissä myös selkeitä haittapuolia, esimerkiksi keräämiskustannukset.




> Ruuhkamaksuissa on vielä sekin, että jos asiaa ei sovita ja maksuja korvamerkata pk-seudun joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen, niin ne valuvat maakuntien tuikitarpeellisiin moottoritieprojekteihin ja siltahankkeisiin.


Tämä on poliittinen päätös, eikä sitä mielestäni pitäisi käyttää debatissa puolesta tai vastaan.

Kari

----------


## vristo

Heti alkuun pahoitteluni:

Ei ole tarkoitus ottaa kaupunginjohtaja Jussi Pajusta miksikään silmatikuksi, mutta varsin mielenkiintoisia kannanottoja löytyy viimeajoiltakin, jotka liittyvät oleellisesti Helsingin ja sen liikenteen kehittämiseen.

Yrittajat.fi

9.9.2009

Jussi Pajunen: Tulevaisuuden maailma ei ole ruuhkamaksujen maailma

----------


## Ertsu

> Nämä eivät ole mitenkään toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja. Selvää tietenkin on se, etteivät ruuhkamaksut mikään patenttiratkaisu ole. Ja onhan niissä myös selkeitä haittapuolia, esimerkiksi keräämiskustannukset.


Keräämiskustannuksilta vältytään, kun ruuhkamaksu ja pysäköintimaksu liitetään toisiinsa. Siis parkkimaksu esim. 5-8 kertaisiksi ydinkeskustassa ja siinä se.

----------


## teme

En ole lukenut sitä rapparia, laiskottaa eli voisiko joku kertoa mikä siinä maksaa niin rutosti? Malliin avorahastus homman voi toteuttaa niin että ajomaksu on tavalla tai toisella (kuponki, tilisiirto, kännykkä...) ja tätä sitten valvotaan tarkastuksin.



> Keräämiskustannuksilta vältytään, kun ruuhkamaksu ja pysäköintimaksu liitetään toisiinsa. Siis parkkimaksu esim. 5-8 kertaisiksi ydinkeskustassa ja siinä se.


Pysäköintimaksujen korottaminen, tai paremmin niiden periminen käytännössä ylipäänsä, on hyvä  toimi monessakin suhteessa, mutta ei auta kantakaupungin läpiajoon, kehäteiden ruuhkiin, jne. Kantakaupungin osalta vaihtoehtoinen ratkaisu on yksinkertaisesti läpiajokielto kameravalvonalla, pienehköt kulut katetaan sakoilla. Tai pysäköintiin yhdistettynä niin että kantakaupunkiin ajaessa pitää olla parkkipaikka.

Kehäteille ja poikittaisyhteyksille ei voi tehdä yhtään mitään, niiden kapasiteetti on niin pieni että ne ovat väkisinkin tukkoisia ruuhka-aikaan. Lisäkapasiteetin rakentaminen olisi astronomisen kallista, ottaa sen Kehä I tunnelin tai keskustatunnelin kilometrihinnan 200 miljoonaa ja kertoo 50 kilometrille suuruusluokan saamiseksi. Todellisia vaihtoehtoja on poikittainen joukkoliikenne ja/tai kaupunkirakenteen sopeutuminen, eli vähintäänkin poikittaisliikenteen kasvun pysähtyminen.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Keräämiskustannuksilta vältytään, kun ruuhkamaksu ja pysäköintimaksu liitetään toisiinsa. Siis parkkimaksu esim. 5-8 kertaiseksi ydinkeskustassa ja siinä se.


Henkilökohtaisesti en pidä (Helsingin) pysäköintimaksujen korottamista selvästi nykyistä suuremmaksi hyvänä ajatuksena, koska: Tämä rankaisisi mielestäni kohtuuttomasti niitä autoilijoita, joiden pitää käydä ydinkeskustassa parissa - kolmessa paikassa ja joilla on paljon tavaraa kuljetettavanaan. Ja koska ylisuuri pysäköintimaksu suhteessa pysäköintivirhemaksuun ja etenkin väärinpysäköinnin kiinnijäämisriskiin ja väärinpysäköimisen seurauksiin melkein jopa houkuttelee ajamaan keskustaan ja jättämään sen autonsa sitten mahdollisimman ikävään paikkaa pariksi vuorokaudeksi.

Toisin sanoen pitäisin henkilökohtaisesti parempana, että Helsinkiin kantakaupunkiin tulevaa automäärää rajoitettaisiin jo nykyisestä jo kotipihalla ja tosiaan jo liikkeelle lähteminen maksaisi "jotain".

Mutta kuitenkin nämä ruuhkamaksut pitäisi mielestäni kytkeä joukkoliikenteen palvelutason selvään parantamiseen pääkaupunkiseudulla. Eli siis ei yksisilmäisesti vain "lisää bussivuoroja" ja lisää raskasraiteita, kun meillä on erittäin paljon käyttämätöntä potentiaalia siinä välissä!

Ja tätä muutosta olen jo henkilökohtaisesti tekemässä mukana...

t. Janne "Ratatekniikka kaupungin palveluksessa" Peltola

----------


## a__m

Myös rakkaat naapurimme ovat ennättäneet osingonjaolle. Näin kertoo Nurmijärven uutiset 14.09.2009:




> NURMIJÄRVI HALUAA LISÄTIETOA RUUHKAMAKSUISTA
> 
> Nurmijärvellekin siivu? Nurmijärvi voisi napata oman osansa ruuhkamaksuista esimerkiksi pääkaupunkiseudulle menevältä sorarekkaliikenteeltä.


 jne.

Koko artikkeli linkin http://www.nurmijarvenuutiset.fi/Uut...uuhkamaksuista takaa.

----------


## Kari

> En ole lukenut sitä rapparia, laiskottaa eli voisiko joku kertoa mikä siinä maksaa niin rutosti? Malliin avorahastus homman voi toteuttaa niin että ajomaksu on tavalla tai toisella (kuponki, tilisiirto, kännykkä...) ja tätä sitten valvotaan tarkastuksin.


Tuohon on aika hankala vastata, ellei ensin määritellä toteutustapaa tarkemmin. Tukholmassa ongelmia syntyi toisaalta joistakin virheistä järjestelmän toteuttamisessa (transaktiot oli toteutettu siten, että pankit keräsivät maksuista merkittävän osan, lisäksi järjestelmä toteutui kalliimpana kuin oli arveltu) ja toisaalta siitä, että kyseessä oli kokeilu ja täysin uusi järjestelmä. Lisäksi esimerkiksi radiolähettimet toteutettiin, jotta Lidingöstä keskustan ulkopuolelle ajavat eivät joutuisi maksamaan maksua, mitä pidettiin kohtuuttomana (ainoa tie Lidingöstä mantereelle kulkee maksualueen läpi).

Yleisessä tiedossa on myös se, että kun Suomessa julkishallinto toteuttaa minkäänlaisen tietotekniikkaa sisältävän hankkeen - olipa se sitten sähköinen henkilökortti tai matkalippujärjestelmä -, niin kustannukset karkaavat tähtitieteellisiksi. En olisi kovinkaan toiveikas, että ruuhkamaksujärjestelmä tekisi poikkeuksen.

Kari

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:17 ----------




> Henkilökohtaisesti en pidä (Helsingin) pysäköintimaksujen korottamista selvästi nykyistä suuremmaksi hyvänä ajatuksena, koska: Tämä rankaisisi mielestäni kohtuuttomasti niitä autoilijoita, joiden pitää käydä ydinkeskustassa parissa - kolmessa paikassa ja joilla on paljon tavaraa kuljetettavanaan.


Helsingin niemellä pysäköintimaksut ovat naurettavan halvat (erityisesti asukaspysäköinnin osalta), jos hiemankaan katsotaan pysäköintialueiden vievän maa-alan hintaa. Kohtuuttomasta halpuudesta kertoo sekin, että pysäköintipaikkojen puutteesta valitetaan jatkuvasti. Ja kyllä, myös virhepysäköinti on osoitus liian halvoista pysäköintimaksuista: lailliset paikat ovat kaikki täynnä.




> Ja koska ylisuuri pysäköintimaksu suhteessa pysäköintivirhemaksuun ja etenkin väärinpysäköinnin kiinnijäämisriskiin ja väärinpysäköimisen seurauksiin melkein jopa houkuttelee ajamaan keskustaan ja jättämään sen autonsa sitten mahdollisimman ikävään paikkaa pariksi vuorokaudeksi.


Onko olemassa jotain näyttöä siitä, että nimen omaan pysäköintimaksujen suuruus houkuttelee pysäköimään väärin? Oma käsitykseni on päinvastainen. Ainakin omakohtaiset kokemukset viittaisivat pikemminkin siihen, että väärinpysäköintiä tapahtuu, koska kaikki lailliset paikat ovat varattuja. Ja sitäpaitsi, voihan niitä virhepysäköintimaksujakin korottaa.




> Toisin sanoen pitäisin henkilökohtaisesti parempana, että Helsinkiin kantakaupunkiin tulevaa automäärää rajoitettaisiin jo nykyisestä jo kotipihalla ja tosiaan jo liikkeelle lähteminen maksaisi "jotain".


Miten toteuttaisit tämän käytännössä?

Ja miten se eroaisi siitä, että maksetaan pysäköinnistä? Kyllähän se pihalta lähtijä tietää, että keskustassa pitää pysäköinnistä maksaa.




> Mutta kuitenkin nämä ruuhkamaksut pitäisi mielestäni kytkeä joukkoliikenteen palvelutason selvään parantamiseen pääkaupunkiseudulla. Eli siis ei yksisilmäisesti vain "lisää bussivuoroja" ja lisää raskasraiteita, kun meillä on erittäin paljon käyttämätöntä potentiaalia siinä välissä!


Minä en sinänsä näe tallaiselle kytkennälle mitään perustavaa laatua olevaa syytä. Tietenkin ruuhkamaksut lisännevät joukkoliikenteen käyttöä jossain määrin, mikä käytännössä pakottaakin lisävuoroihin (ja muihin investointeihin), mutta tämä voitaneen tulkita ruuhkamaksujen haitaksi, koska joukkoliikennettä subventoidaan.

Kari

----------


## Albert

> Laiton pysäköintikään ei ole mikään voittamaton mörkö. Kuten on Hesarissakin todistettu, Helsingin pysäköinninvalvonta on vain pahasti alimitoitettu ja maksut liian pieniä.


Olen löytänyt kantakaupungista mukavan paikan, jossa aina on tilaa. Sieltä on helppo jatkaa vaikka julkisilla eteenpäin. Viimeisen puolen vuoden aikana kotteroni on seissyt siellä yhteensä vuorokausikaupalla. Mitään ole maksanut, muttei ole tullut laskuakaan. :Embarassed:  Veroni kuitenkin maksan Hesaan.

----------


## ess

Helsingin yrittäjillä on ratkaisu ruuhkaongelmiin:

http://www.taloussanomat.fi/yrittaja.../200920245/137




> Helsingin Yrittäjät: Bussit heti ratikkakiskoille
> 
> Pääkaupungin yrittäjäjärjestö on keksinyt omat vaihtoehtonsa Helsinkiin pohdituille ruuhkamaksuille. Yrittäjien mielestä ruuhkat helpottuvat, jos bussit komennetaan pois muuta liikennettä häiritsemästä, raitiovaunureiteille.
> 
> --
> 
> Yrittäjäjärjestö haluaa myös liikenteenohjauksen muuttamista: Mannerheimintienkin ruuhkat helpottuisivat, jos bussien käskettäisiin ajaa raitiovaunureiteillä eikä nykyisillä bussikaistoilla muiden autojen seassa.
> 
> Yrittäjien mielestä muidenkin hyötyliikenteen ajoneuvojen pitää tämän jälkeen päästä ajamaan raitiovaunureiteillä.


Tuon toimenpiteen jälkeen ei ainakaan tarvitse ihmetellä joukkoliikenteen hitautta.

----------


## 339-DF

Noh, esim. Mannerheimintiellä rv-kaistojen yhteenlaskettu leveys on paikoin 5,6 metriä. Sinnehän ne bussit mahtuu mainiosti  :Laughing: 

Itseään jollain tavoin uskottavana pitävä media kyselisi hiukan pohjatietoja ennen kuin päästäisi tällaisia "uutisia" ulos. Pari puhelinsoittoa KSV:lle tai HKL:lle ei liene liikaa vaadittu?

----------


## PNu

> Itseään jollain tavoin uskottavana pitävä media kyselisi hiukan pohjatietoja ennen kuin päästäisi tällaisia "uutisia" ulos.


Mutta eihän Taloussanomien uutisessa otettu mitään kantaa aiheeseen vaan ainoastaan kerrottiin Helsingin yrittäjäjärjestön mielipide. Ainakin omasta mielestäni median tehtävä ja suoranainen velvollisuuskin on uutisoida myös päättömät kannanotot, jos ne tulevat joltain vaikutusvaltaiselta tai muuten vakavasti otettavalta taholta.

----------


## vristo

Kuvastaako tuo Helsingin Yrittäjien kannanotto enemmän asennetta julkista liikennettä kohtaan, vaiko älyllisiä lahjoja, sitä en tiedä. Mielestäni se on jonkinasteinen trolli eli tahallaan ärsyttävästi kirjoittu, muuten en sitä ymmärrä. 

Se olisikin näky, kun pysäkillään lastaavan raitiovaunun perässä olisi koko perjantai-illan klo. 17 lähteneet kaukobussivuorot sekä muuttama jakeluauto. Puhumattakaan normaaleista HKL- ja YTV-liikenteen bussivuoroista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainakin omasta mielestäni median tehtävä ja suoranainen velvollisuuskin on uutisoida myös päättömät kannanotot, jos ne tulevat joltain vaikutusvaltaiselta tai muuten vakavasti otettavalta taholta.


Kyllä kyllä. Mutta kun lukijakunnalle saattaa jäädä uutisesta virheellinen käsitys, että tuo yrittäjien kannanotto olisi mahdollista toteuttaa. Toimittajakin varmaan luulee niin. Siksi olisi fiksua toimittaan kysellä vielä asiaa tuntevalta virkamieheltä, että mitäs sanotte tällaisesta ajatuksesta. Virkamies olisi voinut sanoa, että ottamatta kantaa hankkeen järkevyyteen voin todeta, ettei sitä ole mahdollista toteuttaa koska...
- rv-kaistojen leveys ei riitä eikä leveyttä saada mistään lisää
- rv-kaistojen kapasiteetti on täysin käytössä jo

----------


## vristo

Mielestäni ko. kannanottoon pitäisi saada  mahdollisimman nopeasti jokin päättäjätahon vastaus asiallisilla ja asiantuntevilla perusteluilla höystettynä, jottei asia jää elämään sellaisena, että kuvitellaan tuollaisen olevan todella mahdollista. Tämä kannanotto kuvastaa myös hyvin muiden kuin joukkoliikenneammattaisten tai muuten asiaanvihkiytyneiden (esim. joukkoliikenneharrastajat) tiedon tasoa asiasta. Valitettavaa on, että sillä voidaan jopa vaikuttaa päätöksentekoon.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Yrittäjäjärjestö haluaa myös liikenteenohjauksen muuttamista: Mannerheimintienkin ruuhkat helpottuisivat, jos bussien käskettäisiin ajaa raitiovaunureiteillä eikä nykyisillä bussikaistoilla muiden autojen seassa.
> 
> Yrittäjien mielestä muidenkin hyötyliikenteen ajoneuvojen pitää tämän jälkeen päästä ajamaan raitiovaunureiteillä.


No eihän yrittäjät aivan hakoteillä ole. Jos raitiovaunujen kapasiteettiä lisättäisiin esimerkiksi multippeliajoon siirtymällä, suurehko osa bussiliikenteestä voitaisiin korvata raitiovaunulinjoilla. Silloin asiallisesti ottaen tapahtuisi juuri tämä mitä yrittäjäjärjestö ehdottaa: bussikaistojen liikenne siirtyy raitiovaunukaistoille, vaikkakin ilman busseja. Mitenkähän kaukana olisi saada kyseinen järjestö oivaltamaan tämä? (Tuskin kovinkaan suurta: yrittäjäjärjestöjen kannanotot tapaavat olla mitä ovat. Epäilemättä siksi, että pätevimmät ja lahjakkaimmat yrittäjät keskittyvät oman yrityksensä pyörittämiseen ja kehittämiseen, eivät järjestötoimintaan.)

Hyötyajoneuvoista en sano mitään. Ehkäpä niiden paikka olisi sitten niillä bussikaistoilla yhdessä taksien ja jäljelle jääneiden bussien kanssa.

----------


## vristo

No, noihan se on kuten Ville edellä kirjoittaa. 

Tosin siinä vaiheessa, kun ratikat alkaisivat kuljettaa poistuvien bussien matkustajia, niiden tulisi tosiaankin olla täysin toista kapasiteettiluokkaa kuin nykyään. Nytkään hankittavat max. 30-metriset ratikat eivät yksinään riitä ja niinkauan kuin multippeliajosta tms. ei voi Helsingin raitioteillä puhua, ei raitioteiden kapasiteetti riitä. 

Nyt vaan yrittäjät puhumaan suurempien ratikoiden puolesta, niin saadaan bussit pois henkilöautoja hidastamasta  :Wink: .

----------


## risukasa

> No, noihan se on kuten Ville edellä kirjoittaa. 
> 
> Tosin siinä vaiheessa, kun ratikat alkaisivat kuljettaa poistuvien bussien matkustajia, niiden tulisi tosiaankin olla täysin toista kapasiteettiluokkaa kuin nykyään. Nytkään hankittavat max. 30-metriset ratikat eivät yksinään riitä ja niinkauan kuin multippeliajosta tms. ei voi Helsingin raitioteillä puhua, ei raitioteiden kapasiteetti riitä. 
> 
> Nyt vaan yrittäjät puhumaan suurempien ratikoiden puolesta, niin saadaan bussit pois henkilöautoja hidastamasta .


Fiksumpi kauppias vaatisi autot pois matelemasta todellisten asiakasvirtojen tieltä...

----------


## Miska

Laskeskelinpa huvikseni, että Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen Finlandiatalon kohdalla kulkee perjantai-iltapäivänä ruuhkahuipussa noin 150 paikallis- ja kaukoliikenteen bussia tunnissa ja näiden lisäksi vielä tilausajobusseja.

----------


## vristo

> Laskeskelinpa huvikseni, että Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen Finlandiatalon kohdalla kulkee perjantai-iltapäivänä ruuhkahuipussa noin 150 paikallis- ja kaukoliikenteen bussia tunnissa ja näiden lisäksi vielä tilausajobusseja.


No, kyllä sinne  nyt "pari" ratikkaa mahtuu sekaan. Muutama kaljarekkakin vielä.

Trolli mikä trolli; tuo kannanotto nimittäin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä kyllä. Mutta kun lukijakunnalle saattaa jäädä uutisesta virheellinen käsitys, että tuo yrittäjien kannanotto olisi mahdollista toteuttaa. Toimittajakin varmaan luulee niin. Siksi olisi fiksua toimittaan kysellä...


Näinhän se juuri on. Median tulisi pyrkiä objektiivisuuteen ja informatiivisyyteen, ei muokkaamaan mielipiteitä.

Tietenkin on uutinen sinänsä, että yrittäjäjärjestö on jotain mieltä. Mutta jos vain kerrotaan, että vakuuttavalta tuntuva organisaatio on nyt jotain mieltä eikä suhteuteta mielipidettä mitenkään, silloin johdetaan lukijaa harhaan joko tahattomasti tai tahallaan.

Nykyajalle hyvin kuvaavaa on, että kuluttajatkin ovat tarkkana siinä, että tällaista tiedotteita tyhmänä toistavaa uutisointia ei saa olla, jos se koskee kuluttajatuotteita. Siis ei hyväksytä sitä, että myyjä lähettää tuotettaan kehuvan tiedotteen, ja toimittaja kopioi tiedotteen artikkeliksi. Sitä pidetään piilomainontana, ellei mukana ole jonkinlaista vertailua kilpaileviin tuotteisiin.

Tämä Helsingin yrittäjien kannanottouutisointi on täsmälleen sama asia, mutta ei tästä osata vaatia mitään vertailutietoa. Rehellistä ja objektiivista uutisointia olisi ollut kysyä vähintään jonkin liikennesuunnittelijan kantaa asiaan. Ja kirjoittaa juttu tietenkin siten, ettei lopussa toimittaja jaa omaa tuomiotaan tai lehti ilmoita omaa kantaansa  jota riippumattomalla ja sitoutumattomalla lehdellä ei edes voi olla.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Näinhän se juuri on. Median tulisi pyrkiä objektiivisuuteen ja informatiivisyyteen, ei muokkaamaan mielipiteitä.


Attribtuutiojournalismin moraalinen oikeutus haetaan nimenomaan jonkinlaista vinhksahtaneesta objektiivisuudesta, ikään kuin se että joku puhuu päättömiä ei olisi objektiivinen huomio, tosiassa kysymys on lähinnä ajan ja osaamiseen puutteesta. Eli Anteron kanssa käytännössä kuitenkin ihan samaa mieltä.

Ei joku foorumilaisista haluaisi ruveta toimittajaksi? Ei mitään muuta kun ottaa yhteyttä vaikka Hesariin ja tarjoaa asiallista juttua.

----------


## PNu

> Median tulisi pyrkiä objektiivisuuteen ja informatiivisyyteen, ei muokkaamaan mielipiteitä.


Mielestäni objektiivinen lähetysmistapa on sellainen, että toimittaja malttaa kertoa uutisen sotkematta siihen omia mielipiteitään. Tietysti objektiivisuus edellyttää samalla, että uutisoidaan myös päinvastaisia mielipiteitä, jos joku vastineen esittää. 

Sen sijaan Taloussanomien toimittaja olisi syyllistynyt mielipiteiden muokkaamiseen, jos hän olisi Yrittäjäjärjestön esitystä uutisoidessaan kertonut samalla, mitä mieltä lukijan tulee esityksestä olla.

----------


## jawahl

En ole ehtinyt seuraamaan "ruuhkamaksuprojektin" kaikkia käänteitä kovinkaan tarkasti. Luin kuitenkin Tekniikka & Talous- lehdestä jutun, jossa HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja Ville Lehmuskoski kertoo seuraavaa:

"Ne (ruuhkamaksut) lisäisivät joukkoliikenteen osuutta 3-8 prosenttiyksikköä, kun esimerkiksi länsimetrolla tai kehäradalla saadaan aikaan vain 0,2 prosentin lisäys"

Lisäksi jutussa todetaan heti perään, että "ruuhkamaksuilla olisi sama vaikutus liikkumiseen kuin kymmenellä metrolla ja kehäradalla".

Jutussa näitä esityksiä ei kuitenkaan perustella tuon kummemin. 
Onko joku asiasta vainulla? Mistä on kysymys? 
Mitä itse asiassa ruuhkamaksuilla suhteessa metroon ja kehärataan verrataan ja mihin selvityksiin nämä väitteet ja luvut perustuvat?

----------


## teme

> "Ne (ruuhkamaksut) lisäisivät joukkoliikenteen osuutta 3-8 prosenttiyksikköä, kun esimerkiksi länsimetrolla tai kehäradalla saadaan aikaan vain 0,2 prosentin lisäys"
> 
> Lisäksi jutussa todetaan heti perään, että "ruuhkamaksuilla olisi sama vaikutus liikkumiseen kuin kymmenellä metrolla ja kehäradalla".
> 
> Jutussa näitä esityksiä ei kuitenkaan perustella tuon kummemin. 
> Onko joku asiasta vainulla? Mistä on kysymys? 
> Mitä itse asiassa ruuhkamaksuilla suhteessa metroon ja kehärataan verrataan ja mihin selvityksiin nämä väitteet ja luvut perustuvat?


Ne luvut perustuvat Länsimetron ja Kehäradan matkujamäärien mallinnuksiin. Niiden mukaan Länsimetro ei sanottavasti lisää joukkoliikematkustajien määrää. Tällä perusteella sitä on kritisoitu hyöytyihinsä nähden kalliiksi hankkeeksi. Tuo veto, että ruuhkamaksut on kustannustehokas koska sillä saadaan niin paljon matkustajia per euro verrattuna noihin hankkeisiin on retorisesti nerokas!

----------


## aki

Maanantai-illan kokouksessaan Helsingin kaupunginhallitus otti myönteisen kannan ruuhkamaksuille kun asiasta äänestettiin, tulos oli 8-6 ruuhkamaksujen puolesta ja ainoat puolueet ruuhkamaksuja vastaan olivat kokoomus ja RKP. Nyt kaupunki toivoo liikenne -ja viestintäministeriön aloittavan ruuhkamaksujen lainsäädännön valmistelun. Omasta mielestäni nyt otettiin tärkeä askel oikeaan suuntaan!

----------


## Antero Alku

Ihan oikea kanta. Mutta nyt alkaa sitten olla aika kirkastaa sitä, mitä niistä ruuhkamaksuista halutaan. Halutaanko niillä vähentää autoilua vai kerätä rahaa?

Tähän astisessa valmistelussa on aika vahvana ajatus siitä, että ruuhkamaksu on tuottavaa rahankeruuta. Sehän tarkoittaa sitä, että ruuhkamaksujärjestelmä toimii sitten sen paremmin, mitä enemmän on autoja liikenteessä maksua maksamassa. Jos ruuhkamaksusta tehdään joukkoliikenteen rahoitusautomaatti, ei joukkoliikenteessä kannata tehdä ratkaisuja, jotka vähentävät autoilua. Koska silloin vähenee joukkoliikenteen rahoitus.

Paljon on vielä työtä edessä ruuhkamaksujen kanssa.

Antero

----------


## kaakkuri

Juurikin noin. Ruuhkamaksuilla tuntuu olevan voimakkaasti retoriikan sävyttämä ideologinen lataus ajomoottorinaan millä kuvitellaan ratkaistavan pk-seudun liikkumisen kysymyksiä. Niin kauan kuin yksittäisten työmatkojen kesto joukkoliikenteellä on kolmesta neljään kertaa niin paljon kuin yksityisautolla eivät ruuhkamaksut ole mikään ohjain vaan ainoastaan veronluonteinen maksu joka palvelee joidenkin yksisilmäistä autovihaa. En ole huomannut että ruuhkamaksujen kanssa olisi ollut esillä vakavasti otettava joukkoliikenteen eli sen vaihtoehtoisen (ja toivotun?) liikkumistavan kehittämishankkeita.

Voisi kuvitella esimerkiksi bussikaistojen sekä pysäköinninvalvonnan tehostamisen tuottavan yhteiskunnalle jopa parempaa tuottoa sijoitetulle pääomalle. Samaan aikaan se patoaisi rönsyävää autoilua sinne missä sen suunnitellaankin olevan, myös sujuvoittaisi joukkoliikennettä. Bussikaistojen valvonnan ja siten rikemaksuperinnän kunnallistamista ei silti esitä kukaan.

----------


## teme

Kysymys on autoilun verottamisen muuttamista käytön suuntaan, joka on oikea tavoite. Mahdollisten tuottojen oikea osoite on kaupungin kassa, ilman mitään korvamerkintöjä, eikä HSL, jolla ei ole suoraan vaaleilla valittua johtoa eikä siten minusta yksinkertaisesti voi olla de fakto verotusoikeutta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:56 ----------




> Juurikin noin. Ruuhkamaksuilla tuntuu olevan voimakkaasti retoriikan sävyttämä ideologinen lataus ajomoottorinaan millä kuvitellaan ratkaistavan pk-seudun liikkumisen kysymyksiä. Niin kauan kuin yksittäisten työmatkojen kesto joukkoliikenteellä on kolmesta neljään kertaa niin paljon kuin yksityisautolla eivät ruuhkamaksut ole mikään ohjain vaan ainoastaan veronluonteinen maksu joka palvelee joidenkin yksisilmäistä autovihaa. En ole huomannut että ruuhkamaksujen kanssa olisi ollut esillä vakavasti otettava joukkoliikenteen eli sen vaihtoehtoisen (ja toivotun?) liikkumistavan kehittämishankkeita.


Ruuhkamaksujen, samoin kuin pysäköintimaksujen tavoite ei ole haitata autoilua vaan nimenomaan päinvastoin. Jos hinta on asetettu on oikein, se nopeuttaa autoliikennettä eli tekee autolla liikkumisesta helpompaa, koska autoja on liikenteessä vähemmän. Jos liikkumisen määrä pysyy vakiona, niin tämä väistämättä tarkoittaa että osa autoilijoista siirtyy joukkoliikenteen tai kevyen liikenteen käyttäjiksi.

----------


## vristo

Hyvä huomio, teme; vähemmän liikennettä, niin joukkoliikennekin sujuu nopeammin niinkuin muunlainen liikennekin, kuten vaikkapa hyötyliikenne.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Kysymys on autoilun verottamisen muuttamista käytön suuntaan, joka on oikea tavoite. Mahdollisten tuottojen oikea osoite on kaupungin kassa, ilman mitään korvamerkintöjä, eikä HSL, jolla ei ole suoraan vaaleilla valittua johtoa eikä siten minusta yksinkertaisesti voi olla de fakto verotusoikeutta.


Aika tekninen on tuo "korvamerkintä" kuitenkin. Se merkitsee budjettiteknisesti sitä että ruuhkamaksumomentin tuottoa vastaava kulu olisi kaupungin talousarviossa vuosittain sitouduttu tulouttamaan HSL:lle eikä sitä että HSL:llä olisi suora kanto-oikeus. Veron kantaja olisi kuitenkin kunta joka sitten tekee mitä tekee kantamallaan maksulla tai verolla itsehallintonsa rajoissa.

Se, että nykyisin maksetaan Kela-maksua Kelalle eikä Kelalla ole suoraan ja välittömillä vaaleilla valittua johtoa ei kuitenkaan liene mahdotonta. De fakto tai de jure.




> Ruuhkamaksujen, samoin kuin pysäköintimaksujen tavoite ei ole haitata autoilua vaan nimenomaan päinvastoin. Jos hinta on asetettu on oikein, se nopeuttaa autoliikennettä eli tekee autolla liikkumisesta helpompaa, koska autoja on liikenteessä vähemmän. Jos liikkumisen määrä pysyy vakiona, niin tämä väistämättä tarkoittaa että osa autoilijoista siirtyy joukkoliikenteen tai kevyen liikenteen käyttäjiksi.


Noinhan se tavoiteltu idea ruuhkamaksuissa on, kyllä. Hinnan ja helppouden korrelaatio on toki muutakin kuin tuo, muutoin olisi niin että todella korkealla hinnalla olisi tosi helppoa. Vain diplomaattikunnan autoja Helsinginniemelle ja me koko muu rahvas pussilla.
Pääpointtini oli kuitenkin se että esim. itselleni ei ole itseisarvoisen tärkeätä tai hienoa päästä autoilemaan yhtään mihinkään. Vaihtoehtona on kuitenkin 1h 10 min joukkoliikenteellä tai 13 min autolla. Ruuhkamaksu ei ohjaa minua mihinkään muuhun kuin palkankorotusvaatimukseen. Enkä liene ainoa.
Olisi merkittävää että joukkoliikenne olisi todellinen vaihtoehto eikä pakkovaihtoehto.
Pysäköintivirhemaksu sitä vastoin on ainoastaan sanktioluontoinen maksu millä pyritään ennaltaehkäisemään epätoivottua käytöstä. Eikä siitä sen enempää.

----------


## teme

> Aika tekninen on tuo "korvamerkintä" kuitenkin. Se merkitsee budjettiteknisesti sitä että ruuhkamaksumomentin tuottoa vastaava kulu olisi kaupungin talousarviossa vuosittain sitouduttu tulouttamaan HSL:lle eikä sitä että HSL:llä olisi suora kanto-oikeus. Veron kantaja olisi kuitenkin kunta joka sitten tekee mitä tekee kantamallaan maksulla tai verolla itsehallintonsa rajoissa.
> 
> Se, että nykyisin maksetaan Kela-maksua Kelalle eikä Kelalla ole suoraan ja välittömillä vaaleilla valittua johtoa ei kuitenkaan liene mahdotonta. De fakto tai de jure.


Joo, en tarkoita että tuota menettelyä mikään laki kieltäisi. Minusta vaan on huonoa hallintoa antaa HSL:lle ikäänkuin omaa rahaa, sen pitääkin anoa vuosittain rahansa kaupugeilta. Eli suoraan HSL:lle tuleva maksu olisi sekä periaatteessa että käytännössä väärin, koska se siirtää valtaa kaupungeilta HSL:lle.




> Pääpointtini oli kuitenkin se että esim. itselleni ei ole itseisarvoisen tärkeätä tai hienoa päästä autoilemaan yhtään mihinkään. Vaihtoehtona on kuitenkin 1h 10 min joukkoliikenteellä tai 13 min autolla. Ruuhkamaksu ei ohjaa minua mihinkään muuhun kuin palkankorotusvaatimukseen. Enkä liene ainoa.
> Olisi merkittävää että joukkoliikenne olisi todellinen vaihtoehto eikä pakkovaihtoehto.
> Pysäköintivirhemaksu sitä vastoin on ainoastaan sanktioluontoinen maksu millä pyritään ennaltaehkäisemään epätoivottua käytöstä. Eikä siitä sen enempää.


Epätoivottua käytöstä se ruuhkassa ajaminenkin on, ja parkkimaksun oikea taso on sellainen että paikkoja on vapaana,  mutta ei todellakaan siitä enempää.

Ruuhkamaksun toimivuuden kannalta sillä onko joukkoliikenne sinulle, tai vaikka 50% autoilijoista, todellinen vaihtoehto ei ole mitään merkitystä. Riittää että se on esimerkiksi niille 10% vaihtoehto, koska jo tuollainen pudotus vähentää ruuhkia rajusti.

Sitkeä ja minusta virheellinen käsitys on että ruuhkamaksu sakottaisi nimenomaan keskustaan ajavia, nykyisten ja ennustettujen liikennemäärien pohjalta pahimmat ruuhkat on kehäteillä ja muilla poikittaisväylillä, joten maksun pitäisi olla suurin siellä. Joukkoliikenteen kannalta tämä edelleen lisäisi painetta parantaa poikittaisyhteyksiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Eihän ruuhkamaksun mahdollisen tuoton ainoa osoite ole HSL, jos maksua käytetään joukkoliikenteeseen. Sitä voidaan käyttää vaikka Töölön ja Viikin metrojen rakentamiseen, bussikaistoihin tai jopa raitioteihin.

Mutta voi tulla poliittista vääntöä siitä, että pelkästään Helsingin hallinnollisella alueella vaikuttava maksu kohdistuu kuitenkin myös muiden kuntien asukkaisiin. Ja toisaalta, liikennejärjestelmä on kuntarajoista piittaamaton kokonaisuus. Joten millä perusteella kaikilta kerättyä rahaa käytettäisiin vain Helsingin metrohankkeisiin?

Mutta edelleen. Autoilun kuormitus on joka tapauksessa suurinta Helsingin alueella. Olkoonkin, että sitä kuormitusta muodostavat muutkin kuin Helsingin asukkaat. Jos maksu ajatellaan kuormitetun katuverkon käyttömaksuksi, maksu tulee tietenkin antaa sille, jonka katuja kuormitetaan.

Eli ei tämä aivan yksinkertaista tule olemaan.

Maksun suuruus pitäisi määritellä sen mukaan, että se vähentää autoilua vähintään niin paljon, että autoilun ruuhkista aiheutuvat viivytykset poistuvat. Se on yhteiskuntataloudellinen optimi autoilua ajatellen. Eli tällöin palvelulla on oikea hyötyä vastaava hinta. Tämä teoreettinen näkemys ei sitten ota kantaa siihen, mihin mahdollisesti kertyvä raha käytetään. Voihan nimittäin olla niinkin, että tuo optimimaksu on niin pieni, ettei se edes kata keräyskuluja. Jos näin käy, muut kuin autoilusta hyötyvät maksavat silloin siitä, että autoilun olosuhteet paranevat niille, jotka maksavat paranemisesta hiukan. Siis silloin subventoidaan autoilua (enemmän kuin nykyään).

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja toisaalta, liikennejärjestelmä on kuntarajoista piittaamaton kokonaisuus. Joten millä perusteella kaikilta kerättyä rahaa käytettäisiin vain Helsingin metrohankkeisiin?


Ei tietenkään pidä rajoittua vaan Helsinkiin, vaan metroa jatketaan, kuten joskus on esitetty, lentokentälle ja Hyrylään. Saadaan Vantaa ja kehyskunta Tuusulakin mukaan metroa jakamaan  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Ruuhkamaksun on koskettava koko pääkaupunkiseutua ja nimenomaan tieosuuksia ja alueita joissa on ruuhkia. Tieinsinöörit määriteltäkööt tarkemmin mutta karkeasti ottaen maksua pitäis periä ainakin:
- Koko Helsingin kantakaupungissa ja tärkeimmillä sisääntuloteillä kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella
- kehäykkösellä koko matkaltaan

Ruuhkamaksun ensisijainen tarkoitus olisi mielestäni ohjata ihmisiä vähentämään autoilua. Suomen kohdalla ongelmahan on pitkät etäisyydet ja harva asutus joten suurimassa osassa Suomea auto on pakollinen jos aikoo elää normaalia elämää. Mutta kehäkolmosen  sisäpuolella se ei ole pakollinen. Säätämällä ruuhkamaksu koskemaan ajoa myös Helsingin sisääntulo- ja kehäteillä ohjataan myös muualta Uudeltamaalta pääkaupunkin tulevia jättämään auto maksurajan ulkopuolelle liityntäpysäköintipaikalle. 

Ymmärrän että jo ruuhkamaksusta puhuminen aiheuttaa armotonta itkua ja parkua monissa, mutta jokainen Helsingin seudulla asuva joka on tieten tahtoen muuttanut paikalle josta pääsee asioillensa ja töihin vain autolla, saa miettiä itse seurauksia. Ruuhkamaksua ei alettaisi heti perimään vaan järjestelmän rakentaminen kestäisi kuitenkin niin kauan että ihmiset jotka haluavat välttää ruuhkamaksuja ehtisivät muuttaa esim lähemmäs työpaikkaansa. Järjestelmää voi sitten hienosäätää että se koskisi esim vain polttomootorikäyttöisiä yksityiskäytössä olevia henkilöautoja, tai ainakin niin että työkäyttöön tarkoitettuja ajoneuvoja se ei koskisi, tai maksu olisi lievempi. 

Ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönoton on oltava kytkettynä kaavoitukseen. Keinoja "kiertää", esim rakentamalla jättimarketteja maksualueen ulkopuolelle pitää kaavoittajien estää. Myös päiväkoti- ja alakouluverkoston on oltava niin tiheää että kaikki puheet auton pakollisuudesta lasten kuskaamisa varten voi unohtaa.

Ruuhkamaksujen toinen tarkoitus on tietenkin kerätä rahaa liikennehankkeisiin, joukkoliikenne- ja kevytliikennepainoteisesti. 

Muistutan myös että Suomen lisäksi länsi-Euroopassa ei taida olla montaa maata jossa minkäänlaisia tienkäyttömaksuja ei peritä. Se ei ole siis "kommareiden" keksintö vaan ihan kapitalistien.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Minä pahoin pelkään, että ruuhkamaksuista tulee taas yksi lisälypsy, jolla kupataan Helsingin seudulla asuvia. Jos ruuhkamaksu tulee, sen tuoton pitää mennä kokonaan kunnille tai seutuhallinnolle, ei valtion kassaan. Ja maksuvyöhykkeen pitää olla laaja eli kehyskuntien pitää olla mukana.

Eikös olisi parempi vaan korottaa polttoaineveroa ja käyttömaksua sekä poistaa työmatkavähennys?

Liikkumisen nykyistä korkeampi verotaso kannustaisi vähempään liikkumiseen. Tavoitteena pitää olla, että ihmiset muuttavat lähelle työpaikkoja ja palveluita eivätkä kulje pitkiä työmatkoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä pahoin pelkään, että ruuhkamaksuista tulee taas yksi lisälypsy, jolla kupataan Helsingin seudulla asuvia. Jos ruuhkamaksu tulee, sen tuoton pitää mennä kokonaan kunnille tai seutuhallinnolle, ei valtion kassaan. Ja maksuvyöhykkeen pitää olla laaja eli kehyskuntien pitää olla mukana.
> 
> Eikös olisi parempi vaan korottaa polttoaineveroa ja käyttömaksua sekä poistaa työmatkavähennys?


Helsingin seudun ruuhkamaksujen pitää ehdottomasti olla seudun kuntien oma hanke sekä tulojen että menojen osalta. Valtiovalta kerää auto- ja polttoaineveroja niin paljon että tieverkon ylläpito ei vaarantuisi ruuhkamaksujen myötä.

Työmatkavähennysten poisto tai käytäntöjen muuttaminen olisi tavallaan helpompaa mutta kun kaikki suomalaiset eivät asu Uudellamaalla, vaan osalla on todella pitkiä työmatkoja. 

Bensaveron nosto rankaisisi vain bensa-autolla ajavia. Dieselpolttonesteveron nosto taas rankaisisi kuljetusyrityksiä ja linja-auto-liikennettä ja merenkulkua, ja poliittista tahota siihen ei ole. Käyttömaksujen nosto rankaisisi niitä jotka omistavat auton mutta ajavat sillä vain vähän. Polttonesteverojen nosto tuntuvasti yli naapurimaiden tason aiheuttaisi ns bensaturismia ja toisaalta korvikepolttoaineiden käyttöä. 




> Liikkumisen nykyistä korkeampi verotaso kannustaisi vähempään liikkumiseen. Tavoitteena pitää olla, että ihmiset muuttavat lähelle työpaikkoja ja palveluita eivätkä kulje pitkiä työmatkoja.


Tietullit tai ruuhkamaksu, millä nimellä se nyt kulkeekin, on täsmävero jolla pyritään vähentämään autoilua paikoissa joissa se haittaa eniten. 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Kaikki suomalaiset eivät asu Uudellamaalla, vaan osalla on todella pitkiä työmatkoja.


Itse asiassa ne pitkät työmatkat ovat juuri Uudellamaalla.

Työmatkoissa tapahtuneet muutokset Suomessa




> - Valtakunnallisesti keskimääräistä pitempiä työmatkoja tehtiin etenkin pääkaupunkia 30-80 kilometrin etäisyydellä ympäröivissä kunnissa. Muidenkin suurten työssäkäyntialueiden ympärillä on joukko kuntia, joissa tehdään selvästi keskimääräistä pidempiä työmatkoja.
> ...
> 
>  - Suurimpien työssäkäyntialueiden reunoilla lyhyiden matkojen osuus on yleisesti suurempi, noin 30-50 %. Sijainniltaan perifeeristen maatalousvaltaisten kuntien kohdalla lyhyiden työmatkojen osuus kohoaa jopa 70 prosenttiin. Erityisesti Pohjanmaalla lyhyiden työmatkojen osuus on suuri.
> ...
> 
>  - Pitkien matkojen osuus on vähäinen suuremmissa kaupungeissa ja työssäkäyntialueiden ulkopuolisilla perifeerisillä alueilla.
> ...
> 
>  - Pendelöinti suurimmille kaupunkiseuduille aiheuttaa huomattavan osan työmatkojen kokonaissuoritteesta, sillä pitkiä matkoja tehdään eniten suurten kaupunkien lähiseuduilta.


Ehkäpä Helsingin kannattaisi tietullien sijasta keskittyä häätämään työpaikkoja pois alueeltaan kun niistä näyttää aiheutuvan kunnalle vain ongelmia ja kuluja.

----------


## aki

Ruuhkamaksua tulee periä nimenomaan niiltä yksityisautoilijoilta, jotka tulevat omalla henkilöautollaan kehyskunnista Helsingin keskustaan töihin. Missään nimessä maksua ei saisi periä esim. kuorma -ja pakettiautoilta jotka hoitavat jakeluliikennettä Helsingin keskustan yrityksiin, samoin pienyrittäjät voisi vapauttaa maksusta koska heille auton käyttö saattaa olla erittäin tärkeää kaupungissa. YLE:n aamutv:ssä oli raportti Pariisista, jossa ruuhkamaksuja ei peritä, mutta yksityisautoilijat on laitettu muuten ahtaalle esim. muuttamalla kaistoja bussikaistoiksi ja lisäämällä kevyelle liikenteelle tarkoitettuja väyliä, tarkoitus on ilmeisesti saada autoilijat miettimään onko järkevää tulla keskustaan omalla autolla.

Helsingissäkin voitaisiin reilusti muuttaa esim. Vihdintiellä toinen kaista pelkästään bussikaistaksi ainakin ruuhka-aikoina 6-9 ja 15-18. Jos lisättäisiin bussikaistoja ja liikennevaloetuuksia henkilöautojen kustannuksella, niin voisi moni autoilija alkaa miettimään, jospa vaihtaisikin junaan tai bussiin. Toki tällöin pitäisi perustaa kunnon liityntäpysäköintialueet ja bussiliikennettä olisi lisättävä tuntuvasti kuten Tukholmassa tehtiin. Ongelmana olisi varmaankin kuinka lisääntyvä bussiliikenne sitten mahtuisi sisääntuloväylille, kuten Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie, joilla jo nykyäänkin on pitkät bussiletkat ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## Kari

> Ruuhkamaksun ensisijainen tarkoitus olisi mielestäni ohjata ihmisiä vähentämään autoilua.


...



> Ruuhkamaksujen toinen tarkoitus on tietenkin kerätä rahaa liikennehankkeisiin, joukkoliikenne- ja kevytliikennepainoteisesti.


Näistä kumpikaan ei ole ruuhkamaksun tavoite. Eihän noita tavoitteita ole mitään järkeä toteuttaakaan ruuhkamaksuilla, koska autoilua voisi vähentää paljon tehokkaimmillakin keinoilla (esimerkiksi laajentamalla autottomia alueita tai nostamalla veroja). Verotulojen keräämiseen puolestaan VVM:llä on merkittävästi kustannustehokkaampia tapoja kuin jonkun keräysjärjestelmän rakentaminen.

Ruuhkamaksujen tavoite on tehostaa liikennejärjestelmän toimintaa. Käytännössä tätä toteutetaan autoliikenteen kysyntää tasoittamalla. Erityisen kriittisiä ovat tietenkin ne väylät ja ajankohdat, joissa ruuhkia esiintyy, koska ruuhkautuminen vähentää olennaisesti väylien välityskykyä ja aiheuttaa mittavia aikamenetyksiä kaikille liikkujille.

Tietenkin, jos lähtökohta ymmärretään väärin päädytään esimerkiksi tällaiseen tulkintaan:



> Minä pahoin pelkään, että ruuhkamaksuista tulee taas yksi lisälypsy, jolla kupataan Helsingin seudulla asuvia. Jos ruuhkamaksu tulee, sen tuoton pitää mennä kokonaan kunnille tai seutuhallinnolle, ei valtion kassaan. Ja maksuvyöhykkeen pitää olla laaja eli kehyskuntien pitää olla mukana.
> 
> Eikös olisi parempi vaan korottaa polttoaineveroa ja käyttömaksua sekä poistaa työmatkavähennys?
> 
> Liikkumisen nykyistä korkeampi verotaso kannustaisi vähempään liikkumiseen. Tavoitteena pitää olla, että ihmiset muuttavat lähelle työpaikkoja ja palveluita eivätkä kulje pitkiä työmatkoja.


Vaikka ruuhkamaksu ei tuottaisi kenellekään pennin jeniä, se saattaa silti olla kannattavaa, koska asukkaat, liike-elämä, autoilijat ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät hyötyvät mittavasti liikennejärjestelmän tehokkuuden paranemisesta. Keskeisimpiä hyötyjä ovat:
- autoilijoiden matka-aikojen lyheneminen
- liikenteen (sekä auto- että joukkoliikenteen) ennustettavuuden paraneminen
- joukkoliikenteen kysynnän kasvaminen autoliikenteen kustannuksella (joka johtanee tarjonnan lisääntymiseen)
- liikenneväylien investointitarpeiden väheneminen
. liikenteen ulkoishaittojen väheneminen (paikallispäästöt, melu, ympäristön viihtyisyys)

Mahdollinen rahan kerääminen ja sen käyttäminen on sitten aivan eri asia, mutta minusta sitä on sinänsä turha sotkea koko ruuhkamaksuun, ellei sitten haluta kehitellä jonkinlaista poliittista retoriikkaa homman ympärille.




> Tietullit tai ruuhkamaksu, millä nimellä se nyt kulkeekin, on täsmävero jolla pyritään vähentämään autoilua paikoissa joissa se haittaa eniten.


Ei nyt pitäisi sotkea termejä! Tietulli on maksu, joka kerätään tien käytöstä. Tietullin tarkoitus on rahoittaa kyseisen tien rakentaminen ja sen ylläpito.

Ruuhkamaksu on aivan eri asia.

Kari

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:43 ----------




> Missään nimessä maksua ei saisi periä esim. kuorma -ja pakettiautoilta jotka hoitavat jakeluliikennettä helsingin keskustan yrityksiin, samoin pienyrittäjät voisi vapauttaa maksusta koska heille auton käyttö saattaa olla erittäin tärkeää kaupungissa!


Jos se on "erittäin tärkeää" päästä sinne kaupunkiin, niin silloinhan ne ovat aivan varmasti valmiita myös maksamaan siitä ilosta. Jakeluliikenne ja yrittäjät sitäpaitsi hyötyvät mittavasti siitä, että se "ei niin tärkeä" liikenne (=se josta ei olla valmiita maksamaan) suuntautuu muualle ja ruuhkat vähenevät. Ei minusta ole kohtuutonta, että he myös jotakin siitä saamastaan hyödystä maksavat.

Kari

----------


## edsel

> Tietulli on maksu, joka kerätään tien käytöstä. Ruuhkamaksu on aivan eri asia.


Aivan niin. Kaikki Helsinkiin suunnitellut rahastusvaihtoehdot pohjautuvat kartalle vedettyihin tullirajoihin ja maksu peritään tiettynä aikana kaikilta tullirajan ylittäviltä tai tullirajan sisäpuolella liikkuvilta.

Nyt esitetyillä maksuilla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa onko tiellä oikeasti ruuhkaa vai ei.




> Jakeluliikenne ja yrittäjät sitäpaitsi hyötyvät mittavasti siitä, että se "ei niin tärkeä" liikenne (=se josta ei olla valmiita maksamaan) suuntautuu muualle ja ruuhkat vähenevät. Ei minusta ole kohtuutonta, että he myös jotakin siitä saamastaan hyödystä maksavat.


Voi olla että vaihtoehtona on myös yritystoiminnan siirtäminen tullirajan ulkopuolelle, varsinkin jos myös asiakkailla on sinne helpompi pääsy. Ehkä tämä on osittain tarkoituskin.

Tietenkin yrittäjät voidaan velvoittaa jäämään kaupunkeihin säätämällä laki jossa kielletään porvareilta ja käsityöläisiltä markkinoiden järjestäminen maaseudulla. Silloin päästään nostalgisesti takaisin siihen aikaan jolloin Helsingissä edellisen kerran tietullejakin kerättiin.

----------


## Kari

> Nyt esitetyillä maksuilla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa onko tiellä oikeasti ruuhkaa vai ei.


Eihän niillä voi ollakaan, koska kunhan ruuhkamaksu otetaan käyttöön, ruuhkia ei enää ole :-)

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietenkin yrittäjät voidaan velvoittaa jäämään kaupunkeihin säätämällä laki jossa kielletään porvareilta ja käsityöläisiltä markkinoiden järjestäminen maaseudulla. Silloin päästään nostalgisesti takaisin siihen aikaan jolloin Helsingissä edellisen kerran tietullejakin kerättiin.


Ei siihen taritse mitään lakeja vaan jo kaavoituksen avulla voidaan ohjata niin. 

Ruuhkamaksun tulo tai tulemattomuus on sidoksissa siihen millaisen skenaarion mukaan halutaan että pk-seutu kehittyy seuraavien 30-50 vuoden aikana. Niitähän on esitetty erilaisia keskittämis,  sormi- tai himmeli- tai räjäytysmalleja. Eli kaupunkeja rakennettaisiin joko keskuksiin, ratojen varsille tai sitten heitetään radat hiiteen ja annetaan asutuksen levitä, tai sitten keksitään jokin ihan uusi idealistinen mahtikeino jota ei ole vielä olemassa, millä saisi "työpaikat ihmisten luo" tai suomeksi lehmät lentämään.

Kun Helsingin metropolialue koostuu n 20 kunnasta niin on ymmärrettävää että yhteisymmärrystä ei heti synny. Siksi suurmman kaupungin Helsingin pitäisi ensin määritellä mitä se toivoo ja mihin olisi pyrittävä. Jos ei sekään pysty niin sitten ovat asiat huonosti. 

On toki mahdollista että Suomi tulisi toimeen ilman koko Helsinkiä eli "räjäytettäisiin" kaikki sieltä muualle, että jäljelle jäisi vain iso ulkoilmamuseo. Mutta kaikki eivät välttämättä haluaisi elää sellaisessa Suomessa. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:13 ----------




> ...
> Ei nyt pitäisi sotkea termejä! Tietulli on maksu, joka kerätään tien käytöstä. Tietullin tarkoitus on rahoittaa kyseisen tien rakentaminen ja sen ylläpito.


Ruuhkamaksu, tai ainakin sen muotoinien kuin Tukholmassa on, on yksi tiekäyttömaksun tai tietullin tai kaupunkitullin alalaji, joka märäytyy paikan ja ajoneuvotyypin lisäksi ajoajankohdan mukaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Voi olla että vaihtoehtona on myös yritystoiminnan siirtäminen tullirajan ulkopuolelle, varsinkin jos myös asiakkailla on sinne helpompi pääsy. Ehkä tämä on osittain tarkoituskin.


Niinhän se voi olla. Siitähän ei ole olemassa empiiristä tutkimustetoa, että mitkä ruuhkamaksujen pitkän aikavälin vaikutukset ovat. Teoriassa kuitenkin pitäisi käydä niin, että liikkumisen kustannusten nousu johtaa yhteiskuntarakenteen tiivistymiseen. Paljon riippuu toki myös maksujärjestelmän toteutuksesta, kaavoituksesta ja muista seikoista, jotka ovat jossain määrin kysymysmerkkejä tällä hetkellä.

Joka tapauksessa on selvää, että ruuhkautuminen siirtää yritystoiminnan "tullausalueen" (=sen alueen joka nyt ruuhkautuu) ulkopuolelle.

Kari

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:21 ----------




> Ruuhkamaksu, tai ainakin sen muotoinien kuin Tukholmassa on, on yksi tiekäyttömaksun tai tietullin tai kaupunkitullin alalaji, joka märäytyy paikan ja ajoneuvotyypin lisäksi ajoajankohdan mukaan.


Ei ole. Eihän se Tukholmassa kohdistu millään tavoin tien käyttöön, vaan auton ajamiseen tietyn rajan yli tiettyyn aikaan. Tietulli on ihan eri asia.

Kari

----------


## LateZ

Vastaus varmaan on tällä foorumilla jo mainittu. Kysyn silti. Kuinka suuri osa liikenteestä on sellaista, joka käytännössä voisi jäädä pois ruuhkamaksun myötä? Kuinka monessa autossa mennään vain työpaikalle tms. aamuruuhkan aikaan ilman tarvetta liikkua autolla päivän aikana tai kuljettaa mitään isompaa? Osa liikenteestä toki tulee erilaisesta asioinnistakin, joka ruuhkamaksun tultua kannattaisi suorittaa eri aikaan. Toisaalta taas varsin monelle parkkihallipaikka ja autoetu tulee työnantajalta. Ehkäpä ruuhkamaksukin maksettaisiin.

Ainakin itäpuolella kaupunkia ruuhkat tuntuvat olevan jovin lyhytkestoisia. Tiet ovat enemmän tukossa ehkä tunnin aamuin, tunnin illoin ja lopun aikaa tilanne on suunnilleen sama aamukuudesta iltayhdeksään. Mihin aikaan noita maksuja kerättäisiin?

----------


## teme

> Ruuhkamaksun on koskettava koko pääkaupunkiseutua ja nimenomaan tieosuuksia ja alueita joissa on ruuhkia. Tieinsinöörit määriteltäkööt tarkemmin mutta karkeasti ottaen maksua pitäis periä ainakin:
> - Koko Helsingin kantakaupungissa ja tärkeimmillä sisääntuloteillä kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella
> - kehäykkösellä koko matkaltaan


Se on jo nyt tukkoinen, ja ennusteiden mukaan yksi ruuhkaisimmista osuuksista tulee olemaan Kehä III välillä Tuusulanväylä - Hämeenlinnan motari. Ruuhkat on isompi ongelma kehäteillä, ja niihin maksut luultevasti purevat huonoiten. Näin siksi että säteittäinen joukkoliikenne on niin hyvää että se on vaihtoehto, poikittainen ei.

----------


## petteri

> Se on jo nyt tukkoinen, ja ennusteiden mukaan yksi ruuhkaisimmista osuuksista tulee olemaan Kehä III välillä Tuusulanväylä - Hämeenlinnan motari. Ruuhkat on isompi ongelma kehäteillä, ja niihin maksut luultevasti purevat huonoiten. Näin siksi että säteittäinen joukkoliikenne on niin hyvää että se on vaihtoehto, poikittainen ei.


Osaltaan on kysymys myös siitä, että Kehä I:llä liikenne kulkee ruuhkassakin 30-60 km/h. Kun taas keskustan kaduilla ruuhkanopeus on 15-30 km/h.

On tosi vaikea kuvitella, että Kehäteille on mahdollista saada auton kanssa matka-ajassa kilpailevaa joukkoliikennetarjontaa, kun autoliikenne vetää noinkin hyvin.

----------


## teme

> Valtiovalta kerää auto- ja polttoaineveroja niin paljon että tieverkon ylläpito ei vaarantuisi ruuhkamaksujen myötä.


Noin 153. kerran, Suomessa ei ole korvamerkittyjä veroja, ja autoilun nykyisen kaltaisella verotuksella ei ole suoranaisesti juuri mitään tekemistä sen hillitsemisen kanssa. Lisätään nyt vielä sekin itsestäänselvyys että autoilun veroasta ei ole yhtäkuin autoverot, vaan se on yleinen veroaste - verojen osuus autoilun kustannuksista + subventioiden osuus autoilun kustannuksista = autoilun todellinen haittaverotus. Näin siksi että lähes kaikkea kulutusta verotetaan samoin kuin sen tuottamiseen tehtävää työtä, nolla prosenttia ei ole oikea vertailukohta .Yleinen veroaste on jotain 40% - 50% riippuen vähän mitä siihen laskee, todellinen haittavero autoilulle täten on ehkä jotain 20%.

----------


## Miska

> Vaikka ruuhkamaksu ei tuottaisi kenellekään pennin jeniä, se saattaa silti olla kannattavaa, koska asukkaat, liike-elämä, autoilijat ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät hyötyvät mittavasti liikennejärjestelmän tehokkuuden paranemisesta. Keskeisimpiä hyötyjä ovat:
> - autoilijoiden matka-aikojen lyheneminen
> - liikenteen (sekä auto- että joukkoliikenteen) ennustettavuuden paraneminen
> - joukkoliikenteen kysynnän kasvaminen autoliikenteen kustannuksella (joka johtanee tarjonnan lisääntymiseen)
> - liikenneväylien investointitarpeiden väheneminen
> . liikenteen ulkoishaittojen väheneminen (paikallispäästöt, melu, ympäristön viihtyisyys)


Ruuhkamaksun kohdalla kannattaa tosiaan muistaa, että vaikka maksun tuotosta ei ohjattaisi joukkoliikenteen rahoittamiseen senttiäkään, olisi joukkoliikennettä mahdollista parantaa nykyisen tasoisellakin subventiolla. Ruuhkien vähentymisen seurauksena tie- ja katuverkolla kulkeva joukkoliikenne nopeutuisi, jolloin samalla kuljettaja- ja bussi-/ratikkamäärällä saataisiin tarjottua nykyistä enemmän liikennettä. 

Ruuhkamaksut kasvattaisivat kustannuseroa yksityisautoilun ja joukkoliikenteellä liikkumisen välillä, jolloin joukkoliikenteen käyttäminen olisi aiempaa houkuttelevampaa nykyisilläkin lippujen hinnoilla. Suhteessa autoilun kustannuksiin edullisempi hinta ja toisaalta sujuvampi joukkoliikenne todennäköisesti houkuttelisivat uusia käyttäjiä joukkoliikenteeseen, jolloin tarjontaa voitaisiin taas parantaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka ruuhkamaksu ei tuottaisi kenellekään pennin jeniä, se saattaa silti olla kannattavaa, koska asukkaat, liike-elämä, autoilijat ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät hyötyvät mittavasti liikennejärjestelmän tehokkuuden paranemisesta. Keskeisimpiä hyötyjä ovat:
> - autoilijoiden matka-aikojen lyheneminen


Olen pitkälti kanssasi samaa mieltä, mutta tämä ei ole välttämättä mikään hyöty vaan haitta. Yhdyskuntarakenteen hajaantuminen ja muuttuminen autoriippuvaksi johtuu juuri siitä, että liikkuminen on ollut liian halpaa, sekä ajassa että rahana. Kaikki liikkumistutkimukset osoittavat, että liikenteen nopeutuminen käytetään kuljetun matkan pidentämiseen. Se ei ole kenellekään eduksi, sillä liikkumisen kustannus vain kasvaa, kun matka pitenee.

Ruuhkamaksu toki rajoittaa tavallaan tätä vaikutusta, kuten rajoittaa ruuhkakin. Eli pidemmälle pääseminen on määrällisesti rajoitettua. Oikein asetettu ruuhkamaksun suuruus takaa sen, että tarpeellinen liikenne hoituu sujuvasti ilman ruuhkia, joten pitkälle pääsy rajautuu siihen määrään liikkujia, joka täyttää maksualueen vain sen verran, ettei se ruuhkaudu.

Joukkoliikenteen edistäjäksi ruuhkamaksusta ei ole oikeasti, vaikka jokin määrä ihmisiä siirtyisikin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi pakosta. Jos vaihtoehtona ennen ruuhkamaksua oli 18 minuuttua autolla tai 55 min joukkoliikenteellä ja ruuhkamaksun jälkeen 13 minuuttia autolla ja 50 min joukkoliikenteellä, autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen välinen asetelma ei ole käytännössä muuttunut miksikään. Ja tämä johtaa juuri siihen, ettei ole todellista intressiä vähentää autoilua, autoilulle tulee ainoastaan lisää hintaa. Jos sillä rahalla sitten maksetaan muutama liian täysi ja kehnosti palveleva bussi lisää (kuten Tukholmassa), niin mikä on loppujen lopuksi touhun hyöty?

Ruuhkamaksu on minusta sikäli oikein, että sillä voidaan korjata liian halvalla tarjolla olevan resurssin ylikäyttö. Mutta korjautuminen voi olla mahdollista vain silloin, kun autoilulle on todellinen vaihtoehto. Se todellinen vaihtoehto voidaan aivan yhtä hyvin tehdä ilman ruuhkamaksuakin. Samoin kävelyalueet ja autottomat kaupunginosat.

Mutta onhan se tietenkin hyvä, että jos ei parannuksia tehdä muuten, niin edes ruuhkamaksu saisi parannusten teon käyntiin.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Osaltaan on kysymys myös siitä, että Kehä I:llä liikenne kulkee ruuhkassakin 30-60 km/h. Kun taas keskustan kaduilla ruuhkanopeus on 15-30 km/h.
> 
> On tosi vaikea kuvitella, että Kehäteille on mahdollista saada auton kanssa matka-ajassa kilpailevaa joukkoliikennetarjontaa, kun autoliikenne vetää noinkin hyvin.


Tuo on täysin totta, tosin nykykehityksellä kehistäkin saadaan sellaisia 20kmh katuja :-)
Toisaalta joukkoliikenteen ei ole pakko olla nopeampaa kuin henkilöauto jotta sitä käytettäisiin, vaikka tämä on toki toivottavaa, vaan sen tarvitsee olla riittävän nopeaa. Noille poikittaisraidelinjoille voisi harkita sellaista moottoritiemallia jos nopeutta halutaan lisää: Varsinaisen päärataväylä kulkisi vaikka moottoritien urassa ja siltä olisi pysäkit minimoitu. Pysäkit taas olisi tiheässä siihen liittyvillä sivuradoilla. Bussilla tuo onnistuu ja se on sen vahvuus, mutta kun se motari hyytyy niin se bussi hyytyy sinne myös.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osaltaan on kysymys myös siitä, että Kehä I:llä liikenne kulkee ruuhkassakin 30-60 km/h. Kun taas keskustan kaduilla ruuhkanopeus on 15-30 km/h.
> 
> On tosi vaikea kuvitella, että Kehäteille on mahdollista saada auton kanssa matka-ajassa kilpailevaa joukkoliikennetarjontaa, kun autoliikenne vetää noinkin hyvin.


Olet oikeassa, mutta tässä ei ole kaikki. Kehä 1:llä eivät matkat ole päästä päähän ajamista, vaan kehätiellä ajetaan vain osa matkasta. Autolla tehtävien matkojen keskinopeus koko matkasta ei ole 3060 km/h vaan lähempänä 30 km/h.

Seudullisen automatkan keskipituus on muistaakseni 12 km ja matka-aika keskimäärin luokkaa 25 min. Siitä tulee keskinopeudeksi 29 km/h. Ei ole vaikea saada joukkoliikenteen nopeudeksi 2530 km/h. Ja sellainen joukkoliikenne kulkee keskustassa 15 km/h mutta voi kulkea keskustan ulkopuolella 70 km/h.

Autolla pääsee tietenkin kaikkialle, joukkoliikenteellä ei. Mutta käytännössä sellaisten paikkojen osuus lisääntyy koko ajan, joihin kaikki autoilijat eivät pääse autolla, koska niiden kaikkien autot eivät sinne mahdu.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Seudullisen automatkan keskipituus on muistaakseni 12 km ja matka-aika keskimäärin luokkaa 25 min. Siitä tulee keskinopeudeksi 29 km/h. Ei ole vaikea saada joukkoliikenteen nopeudeksi 2530 km/h. Ja sellainen joukkoliikenne kulkee keskustassa 15 km/h mutta voi kulkea keskustan ulkopuolella 70 km/h.


Milläköhän oletuksilla joukkoliikenteen nopeus on 25-30 km/h ovelta ovelle? Minun työmatkani Punavuoresta Otaniemeen on hyvinkin sujuva ja 9 km matkaan menee keskimäärin 33 minuuttia. Keskinopeus on siis 16 km/h. Kävelyä 1,3 km, bussimatkaa 8 km ja bussin odottelut päälle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Milläköhän oletuksilla joukkoliikenteen nopeus on 25-30 km/h ovelta ovelle? Minun työmatkani Punavuoresta Otaniemeen on hyvinkin sujuva ja 9 km matkaan menee keskimäärin 33 minuuttia. Keskinopeus on siis 16 km/h. Kävelyä 1,3 km, bussimatkaa 8 km ja bussin odottelut päälle.


Tietenkin aina yhden yksittäisen poikkeavan esimerkin esittämällä voi kumota toisen väitteen keskinopeudesta. Not.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:11 ----------




> Ruuhkamaksu on minusta sikäli oikein, että sillä voidaan korjata liian halvalla tarjolla olevan resurssin ylikäyttö. Mutta korjautuminen voi olla mahdollista vain silloin, kun autoilulle on todellinen vaihtoehto. Se todellinen vaihtoehto voidaan aivan yhtä hyvin tehdä ilman ruuhkamaksuakin.


Mutta ainakin kokemus Tukholmasta oli, ettei joukkoliikenteen merkittäväkään parantaminen vielä saanut autoilijoita vaihtamaan siihen. Vasta ruuhkamaksu teki sen.

----------


## hylje

Miksi niin keskinopeuskeskeistä ajattelua? Henkilöauto on paras väline, kun tavoite on suuri keskinopeus, matka kun parhaimmillaan onnistuu pysähtymättä kertaakaan. Bussi on huono henkilöauto. Ratikasta ja junasta nyt puhumattakaan.

Joukkoliikenteen markkinarako on kapasiteetissa, joka mahdollistaa lyhyemmät kokonaismatkat. Jolloin keskinopeudella ei ole juuri lainkaan merkitystä. Henkilöautoliikenne ei yksinkertaisesti kykene kilpailukykyiseen kapasiteettiin edes bussien kanssa.

----------


## petteri

> Tietenkin aina yhden yksittäisen poikkeavan esimerkin esittämällä voi kumota toisen väitteen keskinopeudesta. Not.


Mietipä omia joukkoliikennematkojasi. Millaisilla reiteillä pääset 25-30 km/h keskinopeuteen ovelta ovelle? Tuollaiseen nopeuteen pääsee pääkaupunkiseudulla alle 15 km matkoilla oikeastaan vain jos asuu raskaan raideliikenteen aseman vieressä ja määränpääkin on aseman vieressä. Jo kohtuullisetkin kävelymatkat molemmissa päissä tiputtavat keskinopeutta rajusti. 

Ja mitä esimerkkiini tulee, Punavuori - Otaniemi tuskin on ainakaan keskimääräistä pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennematkaa vähemmän sujuva.




> Miksi niin keskinopeuskeskeistä ajattelua?


Tuo on hyvä pointti. Vaikka en keksi hyvää vastausta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mietipä omia joukkoliikennematkojasi. Millaisilla reiteillä pääset 25-30 km/h keskinopeuteen ovelta ovelle? Tuollaiseen nopeuteen pääsee pääkaupunkiseudulla alle 15 km matkoilla oikeastaan vain jos asuu raskaan raideliikenteen aseman vieressä ja määränpääkin on aseman vieressä. Jo kohtuullisetkin kävelymatkat molemmissa päissä tiputtavat keskinopeutta rajusti.


Kuljen itse raskaalla raideliikenteellä ja kävellen työmatkani. Matka on yhteensä 16,4 km josta junalla 14 km, kävellen 2,4 km ja sujuu n 43 minuutissa. Laskukone antaa keskinopeudeksi 23 km/h. Jos kulkisin bussilla tai pyörällä liityntämatkat säästyisi 5 min jolloin keskinopeus olisi 26 km/h.

Pelkästään maanteitä pitkin matka on n 14,3 km ja kesäisin polkupyörällä menee samassa ajassa kuin kävellen ja junalla eli 45 minuutissa, keskinopeus on silloin 19 km/h.

Autolla menee 20 min jos ei ole yhtään ruuhkaa, mutta voi mennä yhtä kauan kuin julkisilla jos on ruuhkaa, eli autolla keskinopeus on 20-40 km/h vaikka suurin osa matkasta on moottoritietä pitkin.

Bussilla YTV:n rettiopas tarjoaa 2:a eri vaihtoehtoa joko hitaalla bussilla 46 min joka kulkee melkein ovelta ovelle, tai nopealla moottoritiebussilla 40 min jolloin tosin joutuu kävelemään yhteensä 2.5 km, josta työpaikan päässä 1.6 km. Bussien vuoroväli on toki harvempi kuin junan ja poispäin mennessä kestää kauemmin koska pysäkit eivät ole niin optimaalisella paikalla, joten siksi käytän mieluiten junaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mietipä omia joukkoliikennematkojasi. Millaisilla reiteillä pääset 25-30 km/h keskinopeuteen ovelta ovelle? Tuollaiseen nopeuteen pääsee pääkaupunkiseudulla alle 15 km matkoilla oikeastaan vain jos asuu raskaan raideliikenteen aseman vieressä ja määränpääkin on aseman vieressä. Jo kohtuullisetkin kävelymatkat molemmissa päissä tiputtavat keskinopeutta rajusti.


Kuka sanoi, että keskinopeus oli ovelta ovelle? Ei Kehä 1:n liikenne kulje ruuhkassa 3060 km/h ovelata ovelle, kun siellä Kehä 1:llä ei ole ovia ollenkaan. Ja kun automatkoja ruvetaan mittaamaan ovelta ovelle, niin silloin joukkoliikenne alkaa monessa tapauksessa voittaa mennen tullen. Koska automatkasta puolet voi kulua parkkilaitoksen portin ja määränpäärakennuksen oven välillä.

25 km/h on normaali hyvän joukkoliikenteen linjanopeus Keski-Euroopassa. Sitä kai pitää verrata autolla ajamisen nopeuteen Kehä 1:llä. On turha tivata, missä tällaista nopeutta on täällä Helsingin seudulla, sillä ei täällä ole hyvää keskieurooppalaista joukkoliikennettä. Täällä bussit ja ratikat seisovat liikennevaloissa antamassa tietä autoille tai ovat autojen jumittamassa ruuhkassa, vaihtoja saa odottaa aina ja kävelymatkat ovat pitkiä tai hankalia, aikataulu on vitsi muualla kuin lähtöpysäkillä jne.

Parhaat joukkoliikenteen linjanopeudet löytyvät paikallisjunista. Jos Z-junat lasketaan seutuun, niin Mäntsälä-Pasila on varmaan huippusuoritus. Mutta Keravaltakin tullaan 80 km/h keskinopeuksilla.




> Miksi niin keskinopeuskeskeistä ajattelua?


Aivan oikein. Ei sillä ole itse matkan teon kannalta kovinkaan suurta merkitystä. Etenkin kun ihmisten aikabudjetin vuoksi päivittäiseen matkustamiseen käytetään joka tapauksessa suunnilleen sama aika. Matkustamisen keskinopeus on muuttuja. Mutta Kehä 1:n autoliikenteen virralla on keskinopeus  vaikkei se paljon mitään merkitsekään.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ruuhkamaksu on minusta sikäli oikein, että sillä voidaan korjata liian halvalla tarjolla olevan resurssin ylikäyttö.


Se liian halpa resurssi on tonttimaa Nurmijärvellä, Tuusulassa, Vihdissä, Kirkkonummella, Siuntiossa ja Sipoossa. Niin kauan kuin noissa kunnissa dumpataan tontteja alihintaan pk-seutulaisille lapsiperheille, kun nuo kunnat eivät kuitenkaan pysty järjestämään heille  työpaikkoja, niin sitä autojen invaasiosta Helsinkiin johtavilla pääteillä ei päästä eroon.




> Mutta onhan se tietenkin hyvä, että jos ei parannuksia tehdä muuten, niin edes ruuhkamaksu saisi parannusten teon käyntiin.


Sitähän autoriippuvaiset omakotiasukkaat ovat vaatineet. Esim sitä että raideliikenteelle avataan uusia yhteyksiä ja järjestetään kunnollinen liityntäpysköintimahdollisuus asemille, ettei sitä autoa tarvitse perille asti ajaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se liian halpa resurssi on tonttimaa Nurmijärvellä, Tuusulassa, Vihdissä, Kirkkonummella, Siuntiossa ja Sipoossa.


Eiköhän asuminen näissä kunnissa ole ihan rehellisesti markkinahintaista. Tontti maksaa jotain, Mutta kun tontin lisäksi rakentaa/rakennuttaa tontille talon, se talo maksaa ihan saman hinnan kuin YTV-kunnissa. Mikä on yleensä enemmän kuin valmiin talon markkinahinta tontteineen.

Sen sijaan alihinnoiteltu resurssi ovat ne moottoritiet, joita on tehty Helsingin ja mainittujen kuntein välille. Kuinkahan vaan syntyisi päätöstä EspoonlahtiKirkkonummi -motaristakaan, jos sen käyttäjät siitä maksaisivat? Onhan Kirkkonummelta jo metroyhteys Helsinkiin, joten moiselle motarille ei pitäisi olla mitään tarvetta.

Ruuhkahan johtuu talousteorian mukaan siitä, että maksuhalukkuus, tarjonta ja hinta eivät ole kohdallaan. Kysynnän ja tarjonnan pitäisi asettaa hinta kohdalleen. Mutta tarjonnalla on yläraja ja hinta ei jousta eli on aina nolla. Joten eihän tämä toimi eikä voikaan toimia, siksi tiet ruuhkautuvat.

Hesan kehäteiden ruuhkautuminen ei johdu siitä, mitä asuminen maksaa kehyskunnissa vaan siitä, että kehäteiden varsilla on niin paljon matkustuksen kohteita, etteivät teiden kapasiteetit riitä. Ja kun niihin kohteisiin ei edes ole joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä, niin pakko on liikkua autolla, asui sitten Vantaalla tai Vihdissä.




> Sitähän autoriippuvaiset omakotiasukkaat ovat vaatineet. Esim sitä että raideliikenteelle avataan uusia yhteyksiä ja järjestetään kunnollinen liityntäpysköintimahdollisuus asemille, ettei sitä autoa tarvitse perille asti ajaa.


Juu, näistä liityntäpysäköintipaikoista aina puhutaan. Mutta puhe on suurimmaksi osaksi hurskastelua ja toiseksi turhaa, sillä jos metrolla pääsee vain osan matkaa mutta ei perille, niin silloin mennään koko matka autolla. Ja siinä on syy siihen, miksi Kirkkonummen metroyhteys ei poista paineita motarin rakentamiselta. Jos asuu Kirkkonummella jossain sopivassa lähiössä 3 km päässä asemasta ja duuni on vaikka Haukilahdessa, niin ei junametromatka paljon houkuttele. Enkä syyttäisi tästä asiasta sitä Kirkkonummella asujaa.

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

Jos ruuhkamaksut otetaan käyttöön niin silloin pääkaupunkiseudun reunalle pitäisi mielestäni rakentaa isoja parkkipaikkoja jonne ulkopaikkakuntalaiset voisivat jättää autonsa. Helsingissä metroaseman vieressä asuvan on helppo vaihtaa autosta joukkoliikenteeseen vaikka heti mutta ajatellaanpa vaikka Leppäkoskella asuvaa. Paikallisjuna menee sataakuuttakymppiä ohi ja busseja ei juuri kulje. Ainoa järkevä yhteys pääkaupunkiseudulle on oma auto kun moottoritien liittymäkin on vain muutaman kilometrin päässä.

----------


## Miska

> Jos ruuhkamaksut otetaan käyttöön niin silloin pääkaupunkiseudun reunalle pitäisi mielestäni rakentaa isoja parkkipaikkoja jonne ulkopaikkakuntalaiset voisivat jättää autonsa. Helsingissä metroaseman vieressä asuvan on helppo vaihtaa autosta joukkoliikenteeseen vaikka heti mutta ajatellaanpa vaikka Leppäkoskella asuvaa. Paikallisjuna menee sataakuuttakymppiä ohi ja busseja ei juuri kulje. Ainoa järkevä yhteys pääkaupunkiseudulle on oma auto kun moottoritien liittymäkin on vain muutaman kilometrin päässä.


Miksi leppäkoskelaisille pitäisi rakentaa liityntäparkki pääkaupunkiseudulle, kun he voisivat jättää autonsa Riihimäelle, josta kulkee tiheästi junia Helsinkiin. Tai jos aikataulut sopivat, voisi junaan vaihtaa jo Ryttylässä.

----------


## Hartsa

> Miksi leppäkoskelaisille pitäisi rakentaa liityntäparkki pääkaupunkiseudulle, kun he voisivat jättää autonsa Riihimäelle, josta kulkee tiheästi junia Helsinkiin. Tai jos aikataulut sopivat, voisi junaan vaihtaa jo Ryttylässä.


Toki Riihimäkikin sopii hyvin liityntäparkiksi. Tosin YTV:n matkakortti ei ulotu Riihimäelle asti. Ennen aseman vieressä oli iso ilmainen parkkipaikka-alue mutta nyt siihen paikalle on tullut matkakeskus. Onko rakennuksessa enää mahdollisuutta ympärivuorokautiseen ilmaiseen pysäköintiin?

Jotta ruuhkamaksuista ei muodostuisi kohtuutonta rangaistusta työmatkalaisille niin henkilökohtaisen kausilipun pitäisi olla saman hintainen kotikunnasta riippumatta. Tällä hetkellä 30 päivän ytv-seutukausi maksaa helsinkiläisille 84,40 euroa ja esim. leppäkoskelaiselle (janakkalalaiselle) 117,90 euroa. Hinnoittelu ei houkuttele leppäkoskelaista jättämään autoaan esim. Tikkurilaan ja kulkemaan loppumatkaa junalla. Sen sijaan haltijakohtaisen kausilipun kalliimpi hinta on ymmärrettävää.

----------


## ultrix

> Bussikaistojen valvonnan ja siten rikemaksuperinnän kunnallistamista ei silti esitä kukaan.


Eikö kukaan? Siinä tapauksessa maailmassa on virhe. _

Täten ehdotan, että kunnille annetaan oikeus valvoa joukkoliikennekaistoja ja määrätä rikemaksuja joukkoliikennekaistojen väärinkäytöstä.

_En näe tässä mitään ongelmaa. Kunnallinen liikennepoliisi  parkkipirkon, smurffin ja bussikaistakytän yhdistelmä ei minusta vaaranna kenenkään perusoikeuksia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En näe tässä mitään ongelmaa. Kunnallinen liikennepoliisi  parkkipirkon, smurffin ja bussikaistakytän yhdistelmä ei minusta vaaranna kenenkään perusoikeuksia.


Suomalainen yhteiskunta tuntuu näkevän tässä ongelman. On vähän sellainen tunne, että kyllä perusoikeuksiin kuuluu autoilu, myös vastuuton sellainen, ja että suurin osa sitä tekee.

----------


## hylje

Samasta asenteesta kumpuaa se, että jalankulkija voi kyllä kiertää väärin pysäköidyn auton (= kävellä pidemmän matkan) mutta autoilija ei voi parkkeerata kauemmas (= kävellä pidemmän matkan) josta syystä parkkisakko ei ole kuin muodollinen maksu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

...sekä se, että säässä kuin säässä jalankulkija kyllä kiltisti odottaa, kunnes viimeinenkin auto on ylittänyt suojatien (kävelijä ei siis ylitä suojatietä, vaan kulkee sitä pitkin), autoilija tuskin pysähtyy, kun näkee kävelijän lähestymässä suojatietä.

----------


## risukasa

> ...sekä se, että säässä kuin säässä jalankulkija kyllä kiltisti odottaa, kunnes viimeinenkin auto on ylittänyt suojatien (kävelijä ei siis ylitä suojatietä, vaan kulkee sitä pitkin), autoilija tuskin pysähtyy, kun näkee kävelijän lähestymässä suojatietä.


Tässä tietysti mukaan kuvioon tulee se seikka, että tyhjäkäyntiä jurnuttava auto saastuttaa enemmän kuin seisova jalankulkija. Samasta syystä liikennevalot eivät ole hyvä korvike ruuhkamaksulle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tässä tietysti mukaan kuvioon tulee se seikka, että tyhjäkäyntiä jurnuttava auto saastuttaa enemmän kuin seisova jalankulkija. Samasta syystä liikennevalot eivät ole hyvä korvike ruuhkamaksulle.


Kävi mielessä toki, ennen kuin painoin "lähetä vastaus".  :Razz: 

Mutta tämähän on oikeastaan jo aivan toinen asia: Miksi ihmeessä autoilla pitää ajaa samoissa paikoissa, joissa kävelee ihmisiä? Miksei autot aja niillä moottoriteillä? Jne, jne...

Tai: Miksi autojen pitää kulkea fossiilisilla polttoaineilla? Miksei autot kulje uusiutuvalla energialla tuotetulla sähköllä?

----------


## hylje

Heikot ja heikkomieliset jalankulkijat odottavat kiltisti. Kyllä Mannerheimintienkin yli pääsee kätevästi ja turvallisesti, jos vain osaa näkyä ja neuvotella tilaa saapuvien autojen kanssa.

Ruuhkahan siitä syntyi, kun tuli laitettua yllämainittu homma käytäntöön Kisahallin nurkilla. Yli pääsi hyvin täydellä näkyvyydellä ohikulkevista ratikoista huolimatta ja jokainen mukana ollut kulkija huomioi toisensa. Ei siitä olisi yli päässyt, jos joku olisi sanoutunut irti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

HS kirjoittaa LVM:n lausunnosta HLJ-hankkeisiin: Kannattaa lähteä liikkeelle taloudellisilla ohjauskeinoilla, kuten ruuhkamaksuilla, ei pelkillä investoinneilla", "Ne [kunnat] toivovat, että valtio rahoittaa investoinnit".

Uskomatonta! Joku uskaltaa vihdoin sanoa ääneen, että pääkaupunkiseudun sisäisen liikenteen moottorikatujen rahoittaminen ei ole valtiolle kovin mielekästä liikennepolitiikkaa.

----------


## teme

> HS kirjoittaa LVM:n lausunnosta HLJ-hankkeisiin: Kannattaa lähteä liikkeelle taloudellisilla ohjauskeinoilla, kuten ruuhkamaksuilla, ei pelkillä investoinneilla", "Ne [kunnat] toivovat, että valtio rahoittaa investoinnit".
> 
> Uskomatonta! Joku uskaltaa vihdoin sanoa ääneen, että pääkaupunkiseudun sisäisen liikenteen moottorikatujen rahoittaminen ei ole valtiolle kovin mielekästä liikennepolitiikkaa.


Ylipäänsä HLJ:n kärkihankkeista valtion osuus olisi jotain yli 1,5 miljardia, mikä ei ole tästä maailmasta.

HSL saa sen 40 miljoonaa vuosi jotenkin niin että Kehä I perusparannuksen hinta vain Helsingin puolella on 250 ja Kehä III lentoaseman nurkilla 250. Ikäänkuin se nyt olisi vain noista kahdesta kiinni. Pelkästään Helslngissä on tuon lisäki putkessa noin 40 miljoonalla vuodessa tiehankkeita, esim. uusi Veturite 55 miljoonaa tai Kalasataman tunneli 130 miljoonaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ylipäänsä HLJ:n kärkihankkeista valtion osuus olisi jotain yli 1,5 miljardia, mikä ei ole tästä maailmasta.


HLJ:n historia on PLJ:n historiaa, jota voi lukea täältä. Kirjoittamaton sääntö on ollut, että rahamääräisesti suunnitelmassa täytyy olla yhtä paljon joukkoliikenteen ja autoilun hankkeita. Ja käytännössä autoiluhankkeet toteutuvat, joukkoliikennehankkeet eivät. Siten seuraavassa PLJ:ssä jälleen lunastetaan uusille autoiluhankkeille oikeutus vanhoilla toteutumattomilla joukkoliikennehankkeilla.

Jotta tämä ruletti pyörii helposti ja varmasti, joukkoliikennehankkeet ovat mahdollisimman kalliita ja epärealistisia metromaisia hankkeita. Siten saadaan paljon rahaa tiehankkeisiin eikä ole pelkoa, että yksittäiset isot metrohankkeet toteutuisivat. Tästä on poikkeuksena ainoastaan nykyinen hallituskausi, jonka aikana valtion rahalla on saatu käyntiin kaksi joukkoliikenteen miljardihanketta. Sinänsä koomista, että rahaa löytyy joukkoliikenteelle vasta sitten, kun on Keskustan ja Kokoomuksen hallitus. Vasemmistohallitukset eivät näin ole tehneet.

Antero

----------


## edsel

> Sinänsä koomista, että rahaa löytyy joukkoliikenteelle vasta sitten, kun on Keskustan ja Kokoomuksen hallitus. Vasemmistohallitukset eivät näin ole tehneet.


Rahaa on kuitenkin lupailtu niidenkin aikana




> Valtiovarainministeri Eero Heinäluoma (sd.) lupaa valtion tukevan Espoon metrohanketta ainakin 30 prosentilla..

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vasemmistohallitukset eivät näin ole tehneet.


Suomessa on ollut vasemistohallitus viimeksi 1970-luvun alussa. Sen jälkeen kaikki ovat olleet joko punamulta-, sinipuna-, sateenkaari-, sinivihreä- tai puhtaita porvarihallituksia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

->Valtapuolueiden joukkoliikennemyönteisyydestä väitteleminen on niin harhaista hommaa, että kannattaa jättää heti alkuunsa.

Ruuhkamaksuista sen verran, että mielestäni ne eivät ole vaihtoehto. Ensinnäkään ne eivät valikoi yksityisautoilijoiksi niitä, joilla on parhaat perusteet yksityisautoiluun, vaan niitä, joilla on parhaiten varaa yksityisautoiluun. Toisekseen ruuhkamaksut vähentävät ruuhkia ja ruuhkat ovat joukkoliikenteen paras kilpailuvaltti. Kolmanneksi ruuhkat ovat edellytys järkevälle kaupunkisuunnittelulle ja liikennepolitiikalle, joskaan eivät välttämättä jälkimmäisiin johda. Täällä rakennetaan mieluummin jokaiseen risteykseen neliökilometrin alan vaativia tasoristeyskomplekseja kuin kaavoitetaan järjellä ja vedetään raiteet. Ruuhkamaksu olisi vain tapa rahoittaa tuota sillanrakentajien taivasta. Ilman ruuhkamaksua on tehtävä valinta typeryyden ja joukkoliikenteen välillä.

Vaikka valinnan lopputuloksesta ei ole täkäläisessä demokratiassa selvyyttä, niin riskinotto on silti parempi vaihtoehto kuin takuuvarma hölmöilyn jatkuminen.

----------


## vristo

Olen samaan mieltä HSL:n kanssa siitä, että nämä pienet ja halvat parannukset kautuverkkon ja muualle ovat omiaan nopeuttamaan sekä sujuvoittamaan joukkoliikennettä moninverroin paremmin, kuin mitkään ruuhkamaksut. Monilla bussilinjoilla saattaa aivan pienikin parannus (esim. jalkakäytävien, korokkeiden tai kaistamaalausten muutokset) avata monia nykyisiä pullonkauloja, jolloin joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus, kuten monesti myös matkustusmukavuus, paranee kertaheitolla.

Kyseiset parannusehdotuksethan löytyvät täältä:

Luotettavuuden kehittämisohjelma B-osa

Otetaan vaikkapa esimerkiksi seuraava parannusehdotus : 




> "B44. LIITTYMÄT, ITÄVÄYLÄ, HERTTONIEMEN LIITTYMÄ"
> 
> NYKYTILANTEEN ONGELMAT:
> - Herttoniemen liittymän pysäkiltä ei ole enää kunnollista kiihdytyskaistaa. Bussit ehtivät kiihdyttää
> kiihdytyskaistalla vain noin 35-40 km/h nopeuteen, kun nopeusrajoitus on 70-80
> km/h. Vaikeuttaa linjoja 58, 58B suunnassa 2 itään sekä linjoja 90N, 92N, 94N, 95N, 97N,
> vakiovuorot, pikavuorot suunnassa 1 poispäin keskustasta.
> 
> TOIMENPIDE-EHDOTUS:
> ...


Tämä toimenpide on parhaillaan jo työn alla ja se todellakin helpottaa merkittävästi bussien liikkeellelähtöä ko. pysäkiltä, kun uudella kiihdytyskaistalla voi pysäkiltä lähdettyään kiihdyttää ko. Itäväylän osuuden nopeusrajoitukseen (80km/h) häiritsemättä muuta liikennettä (tai muun liikenteen häiritsemättä).

Toinen esimerkki on myöskin, pieni, mutta merkittävä parannus:




> B46. LIITTYMÄT, JÄMSÄNKATU, KUMPULANTIE
> 
> NYKYTILANTEEN ONGELMAT:
> - Liittymä on mäen päällä. Talvella on ongelmia, jos mäki on liukas ja risteyksessä joutuu pysähtymään.
> Vaikeuttaa linjoja 22,59, 505 ja 518 suunnassa 1 Pasilaan päin.
> TOIMENPIDE-EHDOTUS:
> - Nykyisten raitiovaunuvalojen käyttäminen myös busseille. Liikennevaloetuus toteutetaan
> Helmin avulla tai esimerkiksi pitkäsilmukkailmaisimella, joka asennetaan Jämsänkadulle
> Teollisuuskadun risteyksen jälkeen.
> ...


Tällaisia "ruohonjuuritason" parannuksista minä pidän ja kannatan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ruuhkamaksuista sen verran, että mielestäni ne eivät ole vaihtoehto. Ensinnäkään ne eivät valikoi yksityisautoilijoiksi niitä, joilla on parhaat perusteet yksityisautoiluun, vaan niitä, joilla on parhaiten varaa yksityisautoiluun. Toisekseen ruuhkamaksut vähentävät ruuhkia ja ruuhkat ovat joukkoliikenteen paras kilpailuvaltti. Kolmanneksi ruuhkat ovat edellytys järkevälle kaupunkisuunnittelulle ja liikennepolitiikalle, joskaan eivät välttämättä jälkimmäisiin johda. Täällä rakennetaan mieluummin jokaiseen risteykseen neliökilometrin alan vaativia tasoristeyskomplekseja kuin kaavoitetaan järjellä ja vedetään raiteet. Ruuhkamaksu olisi vain tapa rahoittaa tuota sillanrakentajien taivasta. Ilman ruuhkamaksua on tehtävä valinta typeryyden ja joukkoliikenteen välillä.
> 
> Vaikka valinnan lopputuloksesta ei ole täkäläisessä demokratiassa selvyyttä, niin riskinotto on silti parempi vaihtoehto kuin takuuvarma hölmöilyn jatkuminen.


En ole samaa mieltä. Ruuhkamaksut tai vastaavat ajamista vähentävät järjestelyt ovat osoittautnuneet toimivaksi vaihtoehdolksi monessa eurooppalaisessa suurkaupungissa, myös Helsingin kokoisessa. Ei pidä odottaa tumput suorina katastrofia ennenkuin aletaan tehdä jotain. 

Pitkällä tähtäyksellä pitää ohjata työpaikkojen ja asuntojen sijoittelua niin että ajamista ja liikkumista syntyy mahdollisimman vähän ja aktiivisella maankäyttöpolitiikalla järjestää että asuntoja on kohtuumatkan päässä ihmisten työpaikoista. Se on toimivan joukkoliikenteenkin järjestämisen edellytys. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tällaisia "ruohonjuuritason" parannuksista minä pidän ja kannatan.


Olen samaa mieltä, että näitä kannattaa tehdä ja toteuttaa. Suurin osa on sitäpaitsi sellaisia, että toteutus ei millään tavalla haittaa muita liikennemuotoja.

Sen sijaan kritisoin hiukan tuota tapaa, jolla näille lasketaan säästöjä. Tottakai on teoriassa niin, että kun toimenpide X säästää joka bussilta 5 sekuntia, niin kun päivässä kulkee 240 bussia, niin säästö on 20 min / päivä. Mutta ei sitä rahaa oikeasti missään säästetä sillä tavalla, että se näkyisi HSL:n tai veronmaksajan kukkarossa. Hyvin harvoissa yksittäistilanteissa käy niin, että parannusten ansiosta joltain linjalta tail linjaryhmästä saadaan kokonainen auto pois, jolloin syntynyt säästö on todellinen.

Minusta oikea ja ikään kuin reilumpi lähestymistapa tässä olisi, että lasketaan toimenpiteen kustannukset ja todetaan, että tämä nyt vaan on hyvä asia hintaansa nähden ja se kannattaa tehdä.

Saas nähdä, millainen tulos rv 8:n kehittämisraporttiin saadaan. Siinäkin käsittääkseni tehdään samantyyppisiä toimenpidekortteja, joskin hinnat ovat varmaan suurempia kun radan siirto on aina kallista. Mutta jos kaikkien toimenpiteiden jälkeen lopputulos on se, että kierrosaika nopeutuu vaikkapa 6 min, niin kun ruuhkan vuoroväli on 7,5 min, niin mikään tuosta säästöstä ei realisoidu. Tuleeko lopputulokseksi sitten se, ettei niitä parannuksia kannata tehdä? Toivottavasti ei.

----------


## j-lu

> En ole samaa mieltä. Ruuhkamaksut tai vastaavat ajamista vähentävät järjestelyt ovat osoittautnuneet toimivaksi vaihtoehdolksi monessa eurooppalaisessa suurkaupungissa, myös Helsingin kokoisessa. Ei pidä odottaa tumput suorina katastrofia ennenkuin aletaan tehdä jotain. 
> 
> Pitkällä tähtäyksellä pitää ohjata työpaikkojen ja asuntojen sijoittelua niin että ajamista ja liikkumista syntyy mahdollisimman vähän ja aktiivisella maankäyttöpolitiikalla järjestää että asuntoja on kohtuumatkan päässä ihmisten työpaikoista. Se on toimivan joukkoliikenteenkin järjestämisen edellytys.


En missään tapauksessa kiellä sitä, etteivätkö ruuhkamaksut toimisi myös Helsingissä. En vain ole ollenkaan varma siitä, ovatko seuraukset hyviä. Jos katsoo, millaisia joukkoliikennehankkeita pk-seudulla nykyisin toteutetaan, on suunniteltu toteutettavaksi tai on lähimenneisyydessä toteutettu ja miten raha ylipäänsä jakautuu joukkoliikenne- ja tiehankkeiden välillä, niin en välttämättä pidä ruuhkamaksujen tuomaa lisärahaa hyvänä asiana.

Ts. mieluummin ruuhkat kuin kehä 2 moottoritienä ja lisää peltometroa. Sitten kun täällä ymmärretään miten kaupunkia ja liikenneyhteyksiä on järkevää kehittää, ruuhkamaksujen vaikutukset ovat varmasti positiivisia laajemmassakin mittakaavassa.

edit: jos Pisara, Raidejokeri, Lentorata ja Heli/Elsa nousevat ruuhkamaksujen myötä pk-seudun tärkeimmiksi liikennehankkeiksi, niin kannatan lämpimästi. Niin kauan kuin mennään kehien parannuksilla, lisärakentamisilla ja peltometroilla itään ja länteen, jääköön toteuttamatta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> edit: jos Pisara, Raidejokeri, Lentorata ja Heli/Elsa nousevat ruuhkamaksujen myötä pk-seudun tärkeimmiksi liikennehankkeiksi, niin kannatan lämpimästi. Niin kauan kuin mennään kehien parannuksilla, lisärakentamisilla ja peltometroilla itään ja länteen, jääköön toteuttamatta.


Kaikki nyt toteutettavat hankeet sekä myös ehdottamasi ovat tärkeitä ennemin tai myöhemmin. Vain rakennusjärjestyksestä voi olla montaa mieltä. Mitä kehäteihin tulee niin minä laittiaisin niillä ajamisen ruuhka-aikaan myös maksullisiksi jos ruuhkamaksuja pitää ylipäänsä kerätä. Jos kehätiet jätetään niiden ulkopuolelle se on lähinnä vain viesti autoilijoille ja autoliikenteestä riippuvaisen yhdyskuntarakenteen suosijoille että kehätiet olisivat jollain tavalla sallittu keino välttää yhteiskunnan asettamia maksuja ja velvoitteita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Yksittäiset muutaman sekunnin keskimääräisen välitysajan karsimiset kasaantuvat kyllä, varsinkin pidemmillä linjoilla (tai vaunukierroilla). En tiedä kasin ja kutosen keskinäisen vaunukierron marginaaleja, mutta eikös tämän kuvitteellisen 6min / 7.5min säästön voi pyöristää kokonaislukuun lainaamalla kutosta 1.5min edestä? Jos ei, voisiko kutosta nopeuttamalla saada tarvittava 1.5min kasaan?

Sama pätee myös bussilinjastoon, jonka täsmällisyyttä ja kierrosaikoja parantamalla linjoja (tai vaunukiertoja) voidaan pidentää ja näin haravoida pienet aikasäästöt kokonaisiksi vaunuiksi. Syntyvät heilurit vieläpä parantavat keskimääräistä kuormaa!

Linjojen pidentämiselle on HSL-alueella nyt reilusti pelivaraa. Helsingin kaupunginosiin jää monia linjoja, jotka eivät kuitenkaan ole kovin kaukana Espoon ja Vantaan kaupunginosista, joita muuten palvelisivat erilliset linjat. Myös Espoossa ja Vantaalla on kaupunginosia, joissa linjoja pidentämällä jonkin verran voidaan sitoa päätepysäkkejä yhteen ilman Helsingin linjaakin. Isommat pääteasemat lähiöissä mahdollistavat ajan tasaamisen siellä, joka taas heijastuu lyhyempään (jopa olemattomaan) seisontaan ruuhkaisessa Helsingin pääteasemalla.

Katsomalla yksittäisiä asioita kokonaisuutena pienet kustannukset voivat tuoda merkittäviäkin parannuksia palveluun ja siten matkustajamäärään ja siten lipputuloihin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sen sijaan kritisoin hiukan tuota tapaa, jolla näille lasketaan säästöjä. Tottakai on teoriassa niin, että kun toimenpide X säästää joka bussilta 5 sekuntia, niin kun päivässä kulkee 240 bussia, niin säästö on 20 min / päivä. Mutta ei sitä rahaa oikeasti missään säästetä sillä tavalla, että se näkyisi HSL:n tai veronmaksajan kukkarossa. Hyvin harvoissa yksittäistilanteissa käy niin, että parannusten ansiosta joltain linjalta tail linjaryhmästä saadaan kokonainen auto pois, jolloin syntynyt säästö on todellinen.


Ei se ole vain teoriaa. Pieni yksittäinen säästö kertoo todennäköisyyden, millä se iso yksittäinen säästö saadaan tehtyä, kun se säästö vaatii diskreettejä hyppäyksiä.

Esimerkki: Ison säästön toteutuminen vaatisi 10 min aikasäästön. Säästetään 30 sekuntia eli 5 % satunnaisista kohteista. Nämä kohteet ovat satunnaisen matkan päässä tuosta 10 minuutin askelmasta. Tällöin 5 % niistä on 30 sekunnin päässä siitä. Lopputulos: 5 % kohteissa saavutetaan tuo 10 minuutin säästön raja, jolla - yllätys yllätys - on täsmälleen yhtä suuri hyöty kuin jos 100 % kohteissa saavutettaisiin 30 sekunnin säästö (0,05 * 10 min = 1 * 0,5 min).

Ja tämä ei ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun joudun tämän faktan toteamaan. Miksi se on niin vaikea ymmärtää?

Tietenkin jos voimme valita, teemme vain ne kohteet, joissa ollaan lähimpänä sitä hyppäystä. Mutta usein on kyse siitä, että kohteessa kulkee niin monta linjaa, että vaikutus kohdistuu kaikkiin. Lisäksi emme voi ennustaa, mitä muita parannuksia tai huononnuksia linjalle tapahtuu. Jokin bussilinja voi esimerkiksi olla ihan äärirajalla siitä, että joudutaan lisäämään yksi auto jos ruuhkautuminen tai matkustajamäärä hitusenkin kasvaa. 30 sekunnin säästö ehkäisee sen. Mutta sitä ei välttämättä pysty ennalta ennustamaan.

----------


## Teme444

> En ole samaa mieltä. Ruuhkamaksut tai vastaavat ajamista vähentävät järjestelyt ovat osoittautnuneet toimivaksi vaihtoehdolksi monessa eurooppalaisessa suurkaupungissa, myös Helsingin kokoisessa. Ei pidä odottaa tumput suorina katastrofia ennenkuin aletaan tehdä jotain.


Paitsi, että kaupunkeja joissa noita on toteutettu liikenne eroaa aika radikaalisti Helsingin tapauksesta. Nimittäin noissa ongelma on joko keskustaan suuntautuva liikenne tai keskustan läpi kulkeva liikenne. Helsingissä sen sijaan paineet on nimen omaisesti kehäteillä ja kantakaupungin kiertävillä väylillä. Jonkin verran läpikin kuljetaan kun kehätiet eivät vedä. Ruuhkamaksut lisäisivät entisestään painetta kehäteille, joiden kapasitetti ja kapasiteetin lisärakentaminen ei kerkeää nykyiselläkään liikenteen kasvun tahdissa.

Sikäli mikäli ruuhkamaksuja tulee Helsinkiin, niin se tarkoittaa suoraan sitä, että mätetään kehäteiden laajentamiseen nykyistä puolet enemmän yhteiskunnan varoja, vaikka joka ikinen euro joka ruuhkamaksuista laitettaisiin noiden teiden kehittämiseen. Tämä puolestaan suoraan tarkoittaa jatkuvatsi heikkenevää joukkoliikenteen palvelutarjontaa, joka edelleen lisää teiden rakennustarvetta ja lisärahoituksen tarvetta jne. jne.

Jos kuitenkin keskityttäisiin siihen, että rakennetaan toimivat heiluriyhteydet kantakaupungin läpi riittävän järeällä kalustolla, jota tukisi kantakaupungin alueella riittävän järeällä kalustolla kulkeva syöttöliikenne. Käytännössä siis metro/juna runkoliikennettä hoitamaan ja raitiovaunut syöttöliikennettä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paitsi, että kaupunkeja joissa noita on toteutettu liikenne eroaa aika radikaalisti Helsingin tapauksesta. Nimittäin noissa ongelma on joko keskustaan suuntautuva liikenne tai keskustan läpi kulkeva liikenne. Helsingissä sen sijaan paineet on nimen omaisesti kehäteillä ja kantakaupungin kiertävillä väylillä. Jonkin verran läpikin kuljetaan kun kehätiet eivät vedä. Ruuhkamaksut lisäisivät entisestään painetta kehäteille, joiden kapasitetti ja kapasiteetin lisärakentaminen ei kerkeää nykyiselläkään liikenteen kasvun tahdissa.


Myöhemmässä viestissäni kirjoitin nimenomaan että jos ruuhamaksut otetan käyttöön niin myös kehäteillä ajamisesta pitää maksaa ruuhka-aikaan. Muuten hommasta ei tule  mitään.

t. Rainer

----------


## Teme444

> Myöhemmässä viestissäni kirjoitin nimenomaan että jos ruuhamaksut otetan käyttöön niin myös kehäteillä ajamisesta pitää maksaa ruuhka-aikaan. Muuten hommasta ei tule  mitään.


Saattoi olla, missasin. Anteeksi siitä. Jokatapauksessa pointtini on se, että Helsingin liikenteelliset ongalmat on muualla kuin siellä mihin noilla ruuhkamaksuilla on maailmalla ratkaisuja haettu ja jonkilaisia myös saatu.

Ruuhkamaksut kehäteille on kuolleena syntynyt ajatus, jo ensinnäkin siitä syystä ettei tämän maan pääteille jonkin yksittäisen kunnan kohdalle voida erityistä "tieveroa" lätkäistä. Sitä ei saalli sen enempää lainsäädäntö poliittisesta tahdosta puhumattakaan ja muualle ruuhkamaksut on lähtökohtaisesti huono idea aiemmin mainitsemistani syistä. Ajatus on vähän samantasoinen kuin Lahden ohitustien kohdalla pitäisi vipata Lahdelle kolikko.

Tietysti voidaan myös puntaroida sitä, että mitäköhän nuo ruuhkamaksut tekisivät esim. kehien välissä oleville pienempien teiden liikennemäärille. Meinaan lähinnä miten kehittyisi vaikkapa Pitäjänmäentie-Konalantie-Malminkartanontie-Vanha Kaarelantie.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ruuhkamaksut kehäteille on kuolleena syntynyt ajatus, jo ensinnäkin siitä syystä ettei tämän maan pääteille jonkin yksittäisen kunnan kohdalle voida erityistä "tieveroa" lätkäistä. Sitä ei saalli sen enempää lainsäädäntö poliittisesta tahdosta puhumattakaan ja muualle ruuhkamaksut on lähtökohtaisesti huono idea aiemmin mainitsemistani syistä. Ajatus on vähän samantasoinen kuin Lahden ohitustien kohdalla pitäisi vipata Lahdelle kolikko.


Kehäykkönen on kaikilla mittareila Suomen ruuhkaisin tie ja jo nyt olsi kumma jos ei sillä ajamisesta saisi periä ruuhkamaksua. Siihen en ota kantaa pitäisikö maksun saada 100% valtio joka sen omistaa vai osittain kaupungit Helsinki ja Espoo jonka läpi se kulkee ja joille aiheutuu haittaa kehän liikenteestä. Jollain järkevällä tavalla se pitä jakaa. Se että ovatko jotkut vapautettuja maksusta en myöskään ota kantaa. Tukholmassa ymmärtääkseni ulkomaalaiset ja ulkopaikkakuntalaiset ovat vapautettuja ruuhkamaksuista mutta missä vetää raja kuka on ulkopaikkkakuntalainen? Mielummin niin että mahdollisimman monilta pitäisi periä kuin että luodaan "rälssiluokkia". 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Ruuhkamaksut kehäteille on kuolleena syntynyt ajatus, jo ensinnäkin siitä syystä ettei tämän maan pääteille jonkin yksittäisen kunnan kohdalle voida erityistä "tieveroa" lätkäistä. Sitä ei saalli sen enempää lainsäädäntö poliittisesta tahdosta puhumattakaan ja muualle ruuhkamaksut on lähtökohtaisesti huono idea aiemmin mainitsemistani syistä. Ajatus on vähän samantasoinen kuin Lahden ohitustien kohdalla pitäisi vipata Lahdelle kolikko.


Kaikíssa tähänastisissa ruuhkamaksumalleissa on nimenomaan ollut ainakin Kehä I mukana. On vaikea nähdä mitä järkeä sellaisessa ruuhkamaksussa on joka ei koske ruuhkaisia teitä. Ja kyse on nimenomaan lainsäädännön muutoksesta, sen takia niitä selvityksiä tehdään, poliittista tahtoakin minusta on. Ja jos ei ole niin jaetaan sitten tietilaa jonottomalla, minulle tämä on sinänsä se ja sama. Millään kuviteltavissa olevilla investoinneille ei ruuhkia kehiltä poisteta.

----------


## Teme444

Sen verran menee nyt puurot ja vellit sekaisin, että lienee aika puuttua tähän vähän.




> Kehäykkönen on kaikilla mittareila Suomen ruuhkaisin tie ja jo nyt olsi kumma jos ei sillä ajamisesta saisi periä ruuhkamaksua.


Kehä I on myös samanlainen ohitusväylä, kun on myös vaikkapa Lahden, Jyväskylän, Tampereen taikka oulun ohitustiet. Avaamalla ruuhkamaksu yhdelle se käytännössä avataan noille kaikille muillekkin jonne ruuhkiä (mikä se mittari sitten ikinä onkaan) syntyy tai voi syntyä. Tällöin tullaan tilanteeseen jossa verotetaan mitä moninaisimmilla syillä mitä moninaisimpia asioita riippumatta siitä onko se tapaukseen nähden validia vai ei.




> Siihen en ota kantaa pitäisikö maksun saada 100% valtio joka sen omistaa vai osittain kaupungit Helsinki ja Espoo jonka läpi se kulkee ja joille aiheutuu haittaa kehän liikenteestä.


Jep jep, etenkin kun alueen kunnat on omilla rahoillaan saaneet pitkälti myös kustantaa tuon tien. No se on toisarvoista tässä keskustelussa kait.




> Tukholmassa ymmärtääkseni ulkomaalaiset ja ulkopaikkakuntalaiset ovat vapautettuja ruuhkamaksuista mutta missä vetää raja kuka on ulkopaikkkakuntalainen? Mielummin niin että mahdollisimman monilta pitäisi periä kuin että luodaan "rälssiluokkia".


Tuota noin. Tukholmassa minun tietääkseni vapautetuja on bussit, taksit, hälytys-, sotilas- ja diplomaatiajoneuvot, kuten mopot ja moottoripyörät sekä vaihtoehtopolttoaineita käyttävät ajoneuvot, jotka tosin voidaan Suomessa varmasti laskea pois.




> Kaikíssa tähänastisissa ruuhkamaksumalleissa on nimenomaan ollut ainakin Kehä I mukana.


Tarkkaanottaen ei pidä paikkansa. Tosin Kehä I on kaikissa varteen otettavissa malleissa ollut mukana.




> Millään kuviteltavissa olevilla investoinneille ei ruuhkia kehiltä poisteta.


Maailmassa on moniakin teitä, joiden läpäisykyky on moninkertainen. Esimerkiksi Torontossa West Roadin ja Highway 400 välissä joinakin päivinä läpäisy on yli 500´000 ajoneuvoa vuorokaudessa kaikkien päivin keskiarvo 439´000 ajoneuvoa vuorokaudessa). Kehä I:n vilkain osuus keskupuiston kohdalla pääsee vain 100´000" ajoneuvoon per arkivuorokausi. Eli kuviteltavisssa kyllä on ja  maailmalla toteutetukkin. Kokonaan eri asia on sitten onko se realistista tai haluttavaa.

Mitä itse ruuhkamaksuihin tulee, niin ruuhkamaksuilla on saatu tasattua ruuhkahuippuja. Tällä on saatu lyhennettyä ruuhka-aikojen matka-aikoja, mutta samalla on tultu pidennetyksi ruuhka-aikoja. Ruuhka-aikojen matkaa on saatu nopeutettua esim. singaporessa noin 13%, mutta vastaavasti ruuhka-aika on pidentynyt 40%. Kokonaishyöty on hyvin kyseenalainen. Olisiko maailman malliin täkäläinen ruuhkamaksu sitten sidoksissa aikaan jolloin tuollainen tasaava vaikutus olisi vai olisiko kyseessä puhtaasti tietulli, niin on toistaiseksi auki. Suomen tapauksessa todennäköisesti kyseessä olisi jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto, jolloin tasaa vaikutusta ei käytönnössä ole.

Jonkun verran kulkutapatottumuksiin myös muuten on saatu vaikutettua, mutta tosiasia on se, että itse autoilun määrään tällä ei ole ollut käytännössä minkäälaista vaikutusta, paitsi ehkä lievän nousemisen muodossa. Se vain on muuttanut jonkun verran muotoaan. Tälläisestä on esimerkkejä siinä yhteydessä, jossa ei välttämättä oltu enää käytetty ovi-ovi matkaan pelkästään henkilöautoa, vaan on siirrytty esimerkiksi henkilöauto+metro yhdistelmää. Tosin esim. Lontoossa tämä hyöty on monin paikoin mitattu ulos tekemällä liityntäpysäköintiin käytetyistä parkkipaikoista maksullisia. Tämä puolestaan on nostanut suoraan liikkumisen hintaa. Tämä on hyvin oletettavaa tapahtuvaksi myös helsingissä. Jolloin Suomen kaltainen maa, joka on kiistatta Eurooppalaisessa mittakaavassa matalapalkkamaa ja erittäin kovien tuloverojen maa heikentää suoraan alueen elintasoa ja siten liike-elämän edellytyksiä ja sitä kautta työllisyyttä. Tietysti jos tarkoitus on se, että kenenkään ei tarvitse juuri liikkua kun ei kellään ole duuniakaan niin sitten se on ymmärrettävää, vaan ei kovinkaan suotavaa kehityskulkua.

Vaikka mm. Lontoossa onkin ollut jonkin verran mainittua siirtymistä pelkästään autonkäytöstä auton ja metron yhteiskäyttöön, niin Helsingissä moista mahdollisuutta ei ole. Täällä toisin kuin Lontoossa ongelma ei ole keskustaan suuntautuva liikenne, vaan nimen omaan kaupungin ohi kulkeva liikenne. Moista siirtymää Helsingissä ei voi tapahtua, kun ei ole välinettä mihin siirtyä. Siihen ei siin minkäälainen tietulli (josta tosiallisesti tuossa olisi kysymys) järjestelmä auta, kun vaihtoehtoa ei ole, eikä näillä näkymin tule.
Mikäli vaihtoehtoinen järjestelmä tulisi, kannattaisi ekana katsoa mikä sen vaikutus on, ennen kuin edes kannattaisi alkaa harkitsemaan moisen tehostamista esim. tietullilla.

Toinen juttu on se jota olen aikaisemminkin sivunnut tässä keskustelussa. Sekin liittyy liikkumistottumuksen muuttumiseen. Tähänkin löytyy esimerkki ja se tulee Singaporesta. Nimittäin vaikka Singaporessa onkin hurjasti panostettu joukkoliikenteeseen, niin sen käyttö ei ole kasvanut samassa suhteessa, siitäkään huolimatta, että siellä on otettu tietullijärjestelmä käyttöön ensimmäisenä maailmassa. Sen sijaan siellä autoliikenteestä varsin paljon on siirtynyt asuinalueiden väliselle katuverkolle, jotka ovatkin pahemmin jumissa kuin koskaan. Tämä voi olla Helsingin tapauksessa jopa isompi ongelma. Nimittäin jos tietylli lätkäistään kehälle tai kehille, niin liikenne siirtyy ainakin osiltaan mm.
Kuusisaarentien-Ramsaynrannan
Pitäjänmäentien-Konalantien
Malminkartanontien-Vanhan kaarelantien
Ylästöntien
Tikkurilantien
Valkoisen lähteentien
Kouvukylänväylän
Suurmetsäntie-Tapaninkaari-Tapaninkyläntien
Viikintien
kaltaisille ainakin suurelta osin asuinalueiden läpi kulkeville väylille. Kyseisten alueiden asukkaat voisivat olla kovin "mielissään" tästä.
Tietysti ratkaisuhan on yksikertainen. Lisätään näillekkin teille tietullit tai muu ruuhkamaksujärjestelmä

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sen verran menee nyt puurot ja vellit sekaisin, että lienee aika puuttua tähän vähän.
> 
> ... Siihen ei siin minkäälainen tietulli (josta tosiallisesti tuossa olisi kysymys) järjestelmä auta, kun vaihtoehtoa ei ole, eikä näillä näkymin tule.
> Mikäli vaihtoehtoinen järjestelmä tulisi, kannattaisi ekana katsoa mikä sen vaikutus on, ennen kuin edes kannattaisi alkaa harkitsemaan moisen tehostamista esim. tietullilla.


Tietulli ja ruuhkamaksu ovat eri asia, jotta ei menisi puurot ja vellit sekaisin...  :Wink: 

Olet aivan oikeassa siinä, että jos autoilulle ei ole vaihtoehtoa, sekä tietulli että ruuhkamaksu ovat vain keino kerätä autoilusta lisää rahaa. Se ei sinänsä ole mikään paha asia, verotetaanhan autoilua puhtaasti rahan keräämiseksi jo nyt usealla miljardilla eurolla joka vuosi. Tietulli tai ruuhkamaksu ovat vain keino säädellä sitä, miten se raha kerätään. Eli niillä säädetään rahankeruuta perustuvaksi enemmän auton käyttöön ja raha myös ohjattaneen paremmin sinne, minne autoilun kustannuksetkin kaatuvat.

Rahankeruu voi tietenkin jonkin ajan kuluessa johtaa siihen, että autoilulle on vaihtoehtoja. Onhan meilläkin vaadittu, että jos autoilusta rahaa kerätään, se raha on käytettävä joukkoliikenteeseen. Tosin voi vaatia, että se käytetään muuhunkin, kuten autoilun edistämiseen. USA:ssa oli vuosikausia käytössä varsinainen autoilun edistämisautomaatti, kun autoilulta kerättiin rahaa joka oli lain mukaan pakko käyttää moottoriteiden rakentamiseen.

Toisaalta, jos halutaan rajoittaa tai säätää autoilua, se on mahdollista myös ilman rahankeruuta. Ja niin tehdään Helsingissä koko ajan. Siihen on yksinkertainen ja halpa keino, liikennevalot. Jonkin alueen autoliikenteen määrää voi säätää sillä, paljonko autoja alueelle päästetään. Alueelle tulevien autojen määrä on se, minkä alueelle johtavien katujen liikennevalot läpäisevät. Kävelykeskustoissa autojen määrä on nolla, kun alue suljetaan autoilulta. Liikennevalojen läpäisykykyä voidaa ohjata vaikka laskemalla alueelle tulleiden autojen määrää.

Liikennevalosäädöllä ja ruuhkamaksulla on erona, että ne valikoivat alueelle pääsevät autot eri periaatteella. Ruuhkamaksussa valinta perustuu alueelle pääsyn hyötyyn: Jos on todella tarpeen mennä alueelle autolla, silloin siitä on valmis maksamaan. Ne, joille ei ole oikeasti tarpeen päästä alueelle, eivät halua maksaa ja jäävät menemättä tai menevät joukkoliikenteellä. Valosäädössä alueelle pääsevät ne, jotka ehtivät ensin sekä ne, joilla on aikaa odottaa eli matkustaa pitkä aika ruuhkassa alueen ulkopuolella jonottaen. Yhteiskuntatalouden kannalta voi olla parempi, että valosäädön sijasta käytetään ruuhkamaksua, koska luultavasti ohjausvaikutus on silloin paremmin hallinnassa ja kohdistuu oikealla tavalla.

Ilman kumpaakaan ohjauskeinoa, maksua tai valosäätöä, teiden ruuhkautuminen säätää liikennettä. Se ei ole yhteiskuntatalouden kannalta hyvä keino. Silloin resurssit eivät ole tehokkaassa käytössä, ja sellainen tilanne pitää välttää.

Kehä ykkösestä vielä sen verran, ettei ole perusteltua verrata sitä johonkin amerikkalaiseen tiehen. Sekä Suomessa että USA:ssa yhdellä kaistalla on sama välityskyky, vajaa 2000 autoa tunnissa. Totta kai 10- tai 12-kaistaisella tiellä on suurempi välityskyky kuin 4- tai 6-kaistaisella. Ja koko päivän ajoneuvomäärä kasvaa, jos myös ruuhka-aikaa venytetään useilla tunneilla. Ongelma on vaan siinä, että Kehä 1:tä ei ole tilaa leventää määrättömästi, tai yleisesti ei hyväksytä sitä, että lisäkaistojen tieltä ryhdytään purkamaan rakennuksia. Eivätkä ihmiset suostu siihen, että töihin pitää lähteä viideltä tai kotiin voi lähteä vasta seitsemältä.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Mitä itse ruuhkamaksuihin tulee, niin ruuhkamaksuilla on saatu tasattua ruuhkahuippuja. Tällä on saatu lyhennettyä ruuhka-aikojen matka-aikoja, mutta samalla on tultu pidennetyksi ruuhka-aikoja. Ruuhka-aikojen matkaa on saatu nopeutettua esim. singaporessa noin 13%, mutta vastaavasti ruuhka-aika on pidentynyt 40%. Kokonaishyöty on hyvin kyseenalainen. Olisiko maailman malliin täkäläinen ruuhkamaksu sitten sidoksissa aikaan jolloin tuollainen tasaava vaikutus olisi vai olisiko kyseessä puhtaasti tietulli, niin on toistaiseksi auki. Suomen tapauksessa todennäköisesti kyseessä olisi jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto, jolloin tasaa vaikutusta ei käytönnössä ole.


Ruuhkamaksuhan on säätelykeino. Säätelevä muuttuja ruuhkamaksussa on maksun suuruus. Jos halutaan, saadaan tie täysin tyhjäksi läpi vuorokauden, kun laitetaan maksuksi vaikka 100.000 euroa kaikkina aikoina.

Tietysti täällä Autoilusosialismissamme© voisi tuollaisista maksuista tulla itkua, kun siihen ei ole melkein kellään varaa. Mutta oikeastaan mistä tahansa tiemaksusta tulee itkua joka tapauksessa, kun autoiluhan on nyt "ilmaista" ja sen pitäisi ilmeisesti useimpien mielestä olla aina ja ikuisesti kaikkien perusoikeus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rahankeruu voi tietenkin jonkin ajan kuluessa johtaa siihen, että autoilulle on vaihtoehtoja. Onhan meilläkin vaadittu, että jos autoilusta rahaa kerätään, se raha on käytettävä joukkoliikenteeseen. Tosin voi vaatia, että se käytetään muuhunkin, kuten autoilun edistämiseen. USA:ssa oli vuosikausia käytössä varsinainen autoilun edistämisautomaatti, kun autoilulta kerättiin rahaa joka oli lain mukaan pakko käyttää moottoriteiden rakentamiseen.


Meillä nyt tuskin lähdettäisiin soveltamaan USA:n mallia.




> Toisaalta, jos halutaan rajoittaa tai säätää autoilua, se on mahdollista myös ilman rahankeruuta. Ja niin tehdään Helsingissä koko ajan. Siihen on yksinkertainen ja halpa keino, liikennevalot. Jonkin alueen autoliikenteen määrää voi säätää sillä, paljonko autoja alueelle päästetään. Alueelle tulevien autojen määrä on se, minkä alueelle johtavien katujen liikennevalot läpäisevät. Kävelykeskustoissa autojen määrä on nolla, kun alue suljetaan autoilulta. Liikennevalojen läpäisykykyä voidaa ohjata vaikka laskemalla alueelle tulleiden autojen määrää.


Se liikennevalomenetelmä toimii vain keskustassa. Kehäteillä jotka toimivat samaan aikaan valtakunnallisina ohitusteinä liiat liikennevalot ja muut hidasteet aiheuttaisivat sen että rekoilla tapahtuva tavaraliikenne seisoisi ja saasteet lisääntyisivät.




> Yhteiskuntatalouden kannalta voi olla parempi, että valosäädön sijasta käytetään ruuhkamaksua, koska luultavasti ohjausvaikutus on silloin paremmin hallinnassa ja kohdistuu oikealla tavalla.


Sellainen näppituntuma minullakin on. 

Siitä kolmannesta keinioosta eli pysäköinnin rajoittamisesta lisäksi, että se toimii vain keskustassa. Esikaupungeissa liikekiinteistöillä on omat pysäköintitilat, usein halleissa ja se aiheuttaa sen että autoilu on "liian" halppoa keskustan ulkopuolella keskustaan verrattuna. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Teme444

> Tietulli ja ruuhkamaksu ovat eri asia, jotta ei menisi puurot ja vellit sekaisin...


Toki, mutta esitetyssä muodossa, jossa KehäIstä tehtäisiin osin tai kokonaan erikseen maksullinen tie kyse on tosiasiassa teitullista, ei varsinaisesta ruuhkamaksusta, vaikka tulli perittäisiin vain ruuhka-aikoina, jota tosiasiassa tuskin tullaan tekemään, pitäähän raha-automaatti tuottaa maksimaallisesti.




> Olet aivan oikeassa siinä, että jos autoilulle ei ole vaihtoehtoa, sekä tietulli että ruuhkamaksu ovat vain keino kerätä autoilusta lisää rahaa.


Paitsi, että todellisuudessa tietääkseni ruuhkamaksuja käyttävistä kaupungeista sen enempää Singaporessa, Lontoossa kuin Tukholmassakaan ei tuo ruuhkamaksu järjestelmä kerää edes omia käyttökulujaan autoilijoilta. Tukholmassa muistaakseni toivotaan homma kustantavan itsensa 2015 loppuun mennessä, aikaisintaa vuotta aiemmin.




> Se ei sinänsä ole mikään paha asia, verotetaanhan autoilua puhtaasti rahan keräämiseksi jo nyt usealla miljardilla eurolla joka vuosi.


Jos tajusit minun tuota kritisoivan niin meni metsään. Ei kyse oikeastaan ole siitä. Tässä tapauksessa tosiasiallisesti kuitenkin maksun muodossa säädellään ihmisten liikkumista ja sitä kritisoin. Näin syystä, ettei ole toimivaa kehäteiden asian ajamaa poikittaisliikennettä julkisella puolella käytännössä, eikä sellaista mitä ilmeisemmin tulekkaan. Tilanne olisi aikalailla erilainen jos tuollainen toimiva poikittainen yhteys olisi.




> Toisaalta, jos halutaan rajoittaa tai säätää autoilua, se on mahdollista myös ilman rahankeruuta. Ja niin tehdään Helsingissä koko ajan. Siihen on yksinkertainen ja halpa keino, liikennevalot. Jonkin alueen autoliikenteen määrää voi säätää sillä, paljonko autoja alueelle päästetään. Alueelle tulevien autojen määrä on se, minkä alueelle johtavien katujen liikennevalot läpäisevät. Kävelykeskustoissa autojen määrä on nolla, kun alue suljetaan autoilulta. Liikennevalojen läpäisykykyä voidaa ohjata vaikka laskemalla alueelle tulleiden autojen määrää.


Kyllä ja noista jokainen on hyvä keino. Helsingissä kävelykeskustan kehittäminen on aikalailla lapsen kengissä. Hyviäkin kokemuksia noista on ja jopa ihan Suomessakin.




> Liikennevalosäädöllä ja ruuhkamaksulla on erona, että ne valikoivat alueelle pääsevät autot eri periaatteella. Ruuhkamaksussa valinta perustuu alueelle pääsyn hyötyyn: Jos on todella tarpeen mennä alueelle autolla, silloin siitä on valmis maksamaan. Ne, joille ei ole oikeasti tarpeen päästä alueelle, eivät halua maksaa ja jäävät menemättä tai menevät joukkoliikenteellä.


Menisi osa varmaan joukkoliikenteellä ilman maksuakin, jos se olisi mahdollista. Nyt vaan ei ole. Siinähän se ongelma on. Pointti joka on hukkunut siitäkin huolimatta, että olen sen kerran jos toisenkin kirjoittanut on se, että ilman tuota toimivaa joukkoliikennettä joka korvaisi Kehätiet, ei ole, joten kehien tarve ei vähene pätkääkään olipa siinä rahan keruuta tai ei. Ilman sitä ohjaavaa vaikutustakaan ei voida saada aikaan.

Tällöin käy kuten Singaporessa on käynyt eli se maksu ohjaa ihmiset käyttämään katuverkon teitä Kehän sijasta joilla maksua ei ole. Tietyillä tieosuuksilla tuo on todellisuutta jo nyt ilman maksuakin, eikä maksu tuolta osin tilannetta ainakaan helpota.




> Yhteiskuntatalouden kannalta voi olla parempi, että valosäädön sijasta käytetään ruuhkamaksua, koska luultavasti ohjausvaikutus on silloin paremmin hallinnassa ja kohdistuu oikealla tavalla.


Esimerkit osoittavat, että se ohjausvaikutus on siellä, että autoilu siirtyy pääteiltä katuverkolle. Minä taasen en näe sitä toivottavana kehityksenä. Kirjoittamasi perusteella sinä näet. No meillä on tässä suhteessa aika vinha ero.

Lisäksi mainittakoon se, että kaikkialla missä ruuhkamaksu on otettu käyttää on autoiluun perustuva liikkuminen tullut entistä suositummaksi ruuhkamaksu alueen ulkopuolella, mutta sisäpuolella tilanne on pysynyt jokseenkin vakiona, vain rajan ylittävien autojen määrä on vähentynyt. Autoilua ne sinänsä eivät ole vähentäneet. Itse asiassa Lontoossa on käytännössä havaittu, että ruuhkamaksut ovat lisänneet autoilua, koska ruuhkamaksu alueen ulkopuolelle on noussut automarketteja, kauppakeskuksia yms. virkitys- ja kuttuurikeskuksia, joiden tavoitetavuus perustuu auton käyttöön. Tämä on edelleen hajauttanut yhdyskuntarakennetta. Eli ruuhamaksut tosiasiassa tukevat yksityisautoilua.

Lisäksi yhteiskunta vaikutuksista voidaan todeta, että kaikkialla ruuhkamaksualueen sisäillä alueilla talouselämä on kärsinyt "keskusta-alueen" houkutelevuuden pienemisenä. Vastavuoroisesti ulkopuoliset alueet ovat menestyneet paremmin. Osin tästä seurauksena on uudet automarketit ja jo ylläkin mainittu yhdyskuntarakenteen hajoamisen kiintyminen.

Minusta yhdyskuntarakenteen hajoamista pitäisi suitsia, eikä suinkaan kiihdyttää. No näissäkin näkökannoissa tietysti olen vähän outolintu, myönnän.




> Kehä ykkösestä vielä sen verran, ettei ole perusteltua verrata sitä johonkin amerikkalaiseen tiehen.


On se silloin kun toinen väittää ettei ole kuviteltavissa, kun toteutetut hankeet kertovat jotain ihan muuta. Onko ne sitten realistisia tai toivottavia on kokonaan eri asia, kuten aiemmin kirjoitin.




> Siitä kolmannesta keinioosta eli pysäköinnin rajoittamisesta lisäksi, että se toimii vain keskustassa. Esikaupungeissa liikekiinteistöillä on omat pysäköintitilat, usein halleissa ja se aiheuttaa sen että autoilu on "liian" halppoa keskustan ulkopuolella keskustaan verrattuna.


Joka yhdistettynä siihen, että keskustaan mennessä lätkäistää tietulli tai ihan mikä tahansa muu maksu, on todennettavasti kiihdyttänyt automarkettien rakentamista, jotka perustuvat mainittuun autoilun toimimiseen mahdollisimman hyvin ruuhkamaksualueen ulkopuolella ja siten ovat osaltaan hajoittamassa kaupunkirakennetta. Olen jokseenkin hämmästynyt, että tältä palstalta löytyy näinkin paljon sellaisten rakenteiden puoltajia jotka tosiasillisesti olisivat hajoittamassa entisestää yhdyskuntarekennetta ja siten kiihdyttämässä autoilua kasvua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esimerkit osoittavat, että se ohjausvaikutus on siellä, että autoilu siirtyy pääteiltä katuverkolle. Minä taasen en näe sitä toivottavana kehityksenä. Kirjoittamasi perusteella sinä näet. No meillä on tässä suhteessa aika vinha ero.


En minä pidä hyvänä sitä, että maksutie johtaa rinnakkaisen maksuttoman liikenteen haittavaikutuksien kannalta pahemman yhteyden käyttämiseen. Mutta olen sitä mieltä, että jos jossain niin tapahtuu, tiemaksujärjestely on toteutettu huonosti.

En ole kuullut raportoidun ruuhkamaksujen aiheuttaneen maksualueen näivettymistä ja ulkopuolisen alueen menestymistä. Sen sijaan tiedän, että keskustat ovat näivettyneet ja kehämarketit kukoistavat silloin, kun keskustaan järjestetään mahdollisimman hyvä saavutettavuus autoilla. Keskustat kun eivät rakenteensa vuoksi voi koskaan menestyä autolla asiointiin perustuvina alueina, vaan niiden kilpailukeino on tarjota viihtyisää ympäristöä ja palveluita ilman autoa liikkuville.

Minä en pidä ruuhkamaksuja ratkaisuna autojen näivettämien keskustojen elvyttämiseen, vaan se on pelkkää kipulääkettä, ei sairauden parantamista. Olen sitä mieltä, että oikein kävelykeskustaksi järjestetty ja laadukkaalla joukkoliikenteellä palveltu keskusta tai mikä hyvänsä urbaani alue ei tarvitse ruuhkamaksuja. Jos autoille ei ole paikkaa ja tilaa, ne pysyvät poissa aivan ilmaiseksi. Ja jos liikenne toimii hyvin ilman autoja, kysyntää ei tarvitse pönkittää asettamalla auton käytölle lisämaksua. Pelkistetysti, mitä järkeä on rakentaa autoille katu ja sitten alkaa estellä sen käyttöä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joka yhdistettynä siihen, että keskustaan mennessä lätkäistää tietulli tai ihan mikä tahansa muu maksu, on todennettavasti kiihdyttänyt automarkettien rakentamista, jotka perustuvat mainittuun autoilun toimimiseen mahdollisimman hyvin ruuhkamaksualueen ulkopuolella ja siten ovat osaltaan hajoittamassa kaupunkirakennetta. Olen jokseenkin hämmästynyt, että tältä palstalta löytyy näinkin paljon sellaisten rakenteiden puoltajia jotka tosiasillisesti olisivat hajoittamassa entisestää yhdyskuntarekennetta ja siten kiihdyttämässä autoilua kasvua.


Nyt täytyy muistaa että automarketteja ei saa lätkäistä minne vaan. Vielä 1990-2000-luvun taitteessa sai, mutta sen jälkeen valtiovallan ja kunnallispäättäjien linja on kiristynyt. Isoja kauppakeskuksia saa nykyisin vain rakentaa tiiviille työpaikka- tai asuinalueille sekä radanvarsille. Sama koskee muutakin työpaikkojen ja palvelujen rakentamista. 

Helsingin seutu on kokonaisuudessan niin iso, reilu miljoona asukasta, että sitä ei voi kokonaan pitää kasassa väkisin mutta ohjata voi, ja ihmisten liikkumistakin tulee voida ohjata porkkanoila ja piiskoilla pois autoilusta varsinkin sieltä mistä se aiheuttaa eniten haittaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Ei kai kukaan Piiterin suunnalta Turkuun E18:a ajava poikkea Kehä I:n kautta?

----------


## j-lu

> Ei kai kukaan Piiterin suunnalta Turkuun E18:a ajava poikkea Kehä I:n kautta?


Ei, koska nopein reitti kulkee Hakamäentien kautta  :Wink: 

Muuhun keskusteluun kaksi pointtia. Ensinnäkään tiekohtaisissa maksuissa ei ole järkeä sikäli kun ne siirtävät liikenteen vaihtoehtoisille reiteille. Maksujen tulee olla aluekohtaisia ja keskeiseltä tavoitteeltaan siten asetettuja, että haitallista liikenteen siirtymää on mahdollisimman vähän. 

Toisekseen, kuten Rainer jo totesi, yhdyskuntarakenteen leviäminen peltomarketteineen on huonoa kaavoitusta eikä sinänsä johdu tienkäyttömaksuista, vaikka tienkäyttömaksut tuovat osaltaan painetta mainitunlaiseen kehitykseen. Jos muualla on epäonnistuttu vähentämään tiemaksuilla henkilöautoliikenteen kokonaismäärää, ainoastaan siirtämään sitä, niin se kertoo enemmän huonosta toteutuksesta ja/tai lainsäädännön hampaattomuudesta kuin tienkäyttömaksujen huonoudesta. Suomessa julkisella sektorilla on kaavamonopoli ja siten täydet mahdollisuudet kontrolloida yhdyskuntarakennetta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisekseen, kuten Rainer jo totesi, yhdyskuntarakenteen leviäminen peltomarketteineen on huonoa kaavoitusta eikä sinänsä johdu tienkäyttömaksuista, vaikka tienkäyttömaksut tuovat osaltaan painetta mainitunlaiseen kehitykseen. Jos muualla on epäonnistuttu vähentämään tiemaksuilla henkilöautoliikenteen kokonaismäärää, ainoastaan siirtämään sitä, niin se kertoo enemmän huonosta toteutuksesta ja/tai lainsäädännön hampaattomuudesta kuin tienkäyttömaksujen huonoudesta. Suomessa julkisella sektorilla on kaavamonopoli ja siten täydet mahdollisuudet kontrolloida yhdyskuntarakennetta.


Suomessa ongelma on että se kaavoitusmonopoli on nimenomaan kunnalla eikä esim koko seudulla ja siksi pk-seudun kunnat yyrittävät vetää kotiinpäin eli saada työpaikkoja ja ns hyviä veronmaksajia naapurin ja ennenkaikkea Helsingin kustannuksella. 

Mutta jos ensin kokeiltaisiin muita keinoja turhan autoilun ja hajarakentamisen kitkemiseksi. 

Kokeilematta on vielä sellaisia keinoa kuten: 

- Työmatkaverovähennyksen rajaaminen koskemaan vain niitä jotka todellisuudessa käyttävät joukkoliikennettä tai todistetusti eivät voi käyttää sitä
- Dieselpolttonesteveron nosto samalle tasolle kuin bensan
- Työsuhdeautojen verotuksen tuntuva kiristäminen niiltä joilla ei ole ajopäiväkirjaa esittää että ajavat vähintään 10.000 km vuodessa työnantajan määräämiä ajoja
Tällaiset verolla ohjaamiset ajaisi asian mutta kärsijöinä olisivat myös ammattiliikenne, pienyrittäjät ym

Sitten voidaan kokeilla vähän ryhtiliikettä, siitä olisivat iloisia kaikki paitsi ne jotka itse joutuvat ajamaan, mutta eiköhän se saa ihmisiä siirtymään joukkoliikenteeseen:
- Ajokortti ja 18 v ikä pakolliseksi kaikille yli 40 km/h kulkeville moottoroiduille ajoneuvoille, 20 v alaikäraja ja 70 v yläikäraja henkilöauton kortille
- Pääteille, myös moottoriteille 80 km/h kattonopeus, jos 3 kertaa jää kiinni yli 5 km/h ylityksestä, kortti pois vuodeksi
- Promilleraja 0.2:een ja jos kärähtää,  kortti pois vuodeksi ja nimi kuvan kanssa paikallislehteen 
- Kameravalvontaa lisätään, kamerat myös valvomaan puhuvatko autoilijat kännykkään ja käyttävätkö turvavöitä aina, myös peruuttaessa parkkiruutuun

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suomessa ongelma on että se kaavoitusmonopoli on nimenomaan kunnalla eikä esim koko seudulla ja siksi pk-seudun kunnat yyrittävät vetää kotiinpäin eli saada työpaikkoja ja ns hyviä veronmaksajia naapurin ja ennenkaikkea Helsingin kustannuksella.


Tämä on ongelma, ja siksi tällaisilla alueilla kuin Helsingin seutu tulee olla 2-tasoinen hallinto niin, että seudulliset asiat hoidetaan seutuvaltuustossa ja paikalliset sitten paikallisvaltuustoissa. Ja molemmilla tulee olla verotusoikeus, koska muuten niillä ei ole valtaa.

Periaatteessahan kunnan kaavoitusmonopoli ei ole vapaata mielivaltaa. Kunta ei saa poiketa maakuntakaavasta, ja maakuntakaava on se taso, jolla nykyisin tulisi hoitaa seudulliset ylikunnalliset kaavoitusasiat. Käytännössä maakuntakaavat näyttävät toimivan toisin päin, eli niihin kerätään mitä kukin kunta itse haluaa huseerata. Kuntien kaavat siis ohjaavat maakuntakaavoja, ei päin vastoin kuten pitäisi.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tämä on ongelma, ja siksi tällaisilla alueilla kuin Helsingin seutu tulee olla 2-tasoinen hallinto niin, että seudulliset asiat hoidetaan seutuvaltuustossa ja paikalliset sitten paikallisvaltuustoissa. Ja molemmilla tulee olla verotusoikeus, koska muuten niillä ei ole valtaa.
> 
> Periaatteessahan kunnan kaavoitusmonopoli ei ole vapaata mielivaltaa. Kunta ei saa poiketa maakuntakaavasta, ja maakuntakaava on se taso, jolla nykyisin tulisi hoitaa seudulliset ylikunnalliset kaavoitusasiat. Käytännössä maakuntakaavat näyttävät toimivan toisin päin, eli niihin kerätään mitä kukin kunta itse haluaa huseerata. Kuntien kaavat siis ohjaavat maakuntakaavoja, ei päin vastoin kuten pitäisi.


Amen that.

Sellainen lisäys, että se ylempikin hallintotaso pitää valita suorilla kansanvaaleilla, oli se taso sitten maakuntavaltuusto, metropolivaltuusto tai mikä hyvänsä. Nykyisten maakuntien heikkous johtuu suurelta osin siitä, että niissä toimivat poliitikot edustavat siellä kotikuntaansa, ja heidän sekä velvollisuutensa että intressinsä on ajaa vain oman kunnan asiaa, eikä alueen kokonaisetua,

Kun jokaisen kunnan etu on, että maakuntakaava on hampaaton, niin ymmärrettävästi kuntien luottamusmiehet vetävät maakunnassa tälläistä linjaa. Suoralla vaalilla ja mieluiten ilman vaalipiirejä valitut valtuutetut voisivat katsoa ihan toisella tavalla koko alueen etua.

Ei tuo toki ainoa ongelmakohta nykymallissa ole, mutta yksi keskeinen. Lisäksi maakuntarajat ovat Helsingin seudulla melko epätarkoituksenmukaisia, kun maakunta vaihtuu keskellä metropolialuetta. Tosin tätähän ollaan kai pakolla muuttamassa valtion toimesta?

----------


## ess

Tällaista on ehdoteltu:

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/L.../1135263090761

Mielipiteitä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällaista on ehdoteltu:
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/L.../1135263090761
> 
> Mielipiteitä?


Mielestäni ruuhkamaksuja pitää ennemmin tai myöhemin alkaa kerätä pk-seudulla mutta tässä artikelissa mainitut paikannuslaitteisiin pohjautuva menetelmä herättää epäluuloja.

Jos menetelmä on kuitenkin toimivampi ja varmempi ja edullisempi kuin muut menetelmä,t niin hyväksyn sen, mutta jos ruuhkamaksua aletaan keräämään vain pk-seudulla niin maksuista saadut tulot kuuluvat sittten myös pk-seudulle itselleen. Jos maksu on valtakunnallinen niin se pitää kompensoida autoilijoille joko niin että se vähentää autojen hankintaveroa tai omistamisveroa eli käyttömaksua. Muuten ei ehdotus tule saamaan ikinä autoilijoiden hyväksyntää.

t. Rainer

----------


## ess

> Jos menetelmä on kuitenkin toimivampi ja varmempi ja edullisempi kuin muut menetelmä,t niin hyväksyn sen, mutta jos ruuhkamaksua aletaan keräämään vain pk-seudulla niin maksuista saadut tulot kuuluvat sittten myös pk-seudulle itselleen.
> 
> t. Rainer


Eihän niitä maksuja voi tuolla tavalla korvamerkitä. Valtion kassaan ja sieltä tasaisesti koko maahan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eihän niitä maksuja voi tuolla tavalla korvamerkitä. Valtion kassaan ja sieltä tasaisesti koko maahan.


Siinä tapauksessa vastustan sitä että pk-seutulaisilta kerättäisiin tuntuvasti suurempaa maksua kuin muilta. Varsinkin jos ei kompensoida auton hankintaverossa tai käyttömaksussa mitenkään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Eihän niitä maksuja voi tuolla tavalla korvamerkitä. Valtion kassaan ja sieltä tasaisesti koko maahan.


Voi ne korvamerkitä kaupungeille, yksinkertaisimmin niin että kaupungit perii ne. Mutta tässä keskustelussa menee nyt herttasen monta asiaa sekaisin, ainakin:

1) Ruuhkamaksujen käyttö tieliikenteen määrän hallinnassa. Sivutuotteena tämä tuottaisi jonkun verran maksutuloja. Muuten joukkoliikenneosuuden kasvu _pienentää_ tuloja ja samaan aikaan _kasvattaa_ joukkoliikenteen menoja.

2) Edellisen mahdollistama tieinvestoinneista tinkiminen. Hesarissa olleen arvioon mukaan 80 miljoonaa vuodessa ilmeisesti koko maassa, mikä nyt ei vielä ole kauhean iso summa, noin 5% valtion liikennemenoista tai reilu puolet Helsingin vuotuisista liikenneinvestoinneista.

3) Autoilun veroasteen nostaminen. Jos väylämaksuja peritään mutta muita veroja ei lasketa niin tätä se tarkoittaa. En oikein innostu, ongelma ei veroaste vaan tapa kerätä veroja. Ajatus on myös tähän saakka käsittääkseni ollut että autoilun kokonaisveroaste ei muuttuisi, ja jos ei muutu niin tulot eivät tietenkään kasva.

4) Liikenneinvestointien painopisteen siirtäminen kaupunkiseuduilla. Se että ruuhkamaksut jää kaupungeille ja vastaavasti pienennetään valtion veroja tarkoittaisi käytännössä tätä. Minusta se painopiste pitäisi olla enemmän kaupungeissa, poliittiseen realismiin en ota kantaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Tietullit  vähentävät tutkimusten mukaan selkeästi henkilöautojen määrää kaupungin keskusta-alueilla.  Vaikka raitiovaunulla on yleensä oma kaista, niin risteävän kadun punaisen valon vaihtumista on vaununodotettava.  Jos henkiläautomäärä vähenee keskustassa niin valojen kiertonopeutta voidaan lisätä ja näin raitiovaunuliikenne nopeutuu.  On käsittämätöntä että raitiovaunun puolesta kiihkeästi puhuva kannattaa hitaan raitioliikenteen säilyttämistä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tietullit  vähentävät tutkimusten mukaan selkeästi henkilöautojen määrää kaupungin keskusta-alueilla.  Vaikka raitiovaunulla on yleensä oma kaista, niin risteävän kadun punaisen valon vaihtumista on vaununodotettava.  Jos henkiläautomäärä vähenee keskustassa niin valojen kiertonopeutta voidaan lisätä ja näin raitiovaunuliikenne nopeutuu.  On käsittämätöntä että raitiovaunun puolesta kiihkeästi puhuva kannattaa hitaan raitioliikenteen säilyttämistä.


Tutustupa huviksesi argumentointivirheeseen nimeltä olkinukke. Aloita vaikka Wikipediasta. Antero ei kannata hitaan raitioliikenteen säilyttämistä, vaan henkilöautojen määrän vähentämistä muilla konstein kuin tietullilla.

----------


## Salomaa

Kahdella pallilla istuminen tai kaksilla korteilla pelaaminen on hankalaa.  Joutuu keksimään pitkiä selityksiä, kun Helsingin ahtaalla  kantakaupungin niemellä on kaikki muut keinot joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamiseksi jo kokeiltu.  Kannatta valita onko yksityisautoilun puolustaja vai joukkoliikennemies.

Ei siitä tule kuin pitkiä puuduttavia selityksiä, kun haluaa kehittää joukkoliikennettä ja samalla toivottaa yksityisautot tervetulleeksi Helsingin keskustaan.

Olen itse joukkoliikennemies ja siksi kannatan henkiläautojen määrän rajoittamista Helsingin keskustassa ja tietullit on yksi keino, joka pitää käyttää yhdessä muiden toimenpiteiden kanssa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kahdella pallilla istuminen tai kaksilla korteilla pelaaminen on hankalaa. Joutuu keksimään pitkiä selityksiä, kun Helsingin ahtaalla kantakaupungin niemellä on kaikki muut keinot joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamiseksi jo kokeiltu. Kannatta valita onko yksityisautoilun puolustaja vai joukkoliikennemies.


Kaikki keinot kokeiltu? Onhan noita keinoja kokeilemattakin vielä, eikä kaikkia kokeiltuja ole otettu laajaan käyttöön.




> Ei siitä tule kuin pitkiä puuduttavia selityksiä, kun haluaa kehittää joukkoliikennettä ja samalla toivottaa yksityisautot tervetulleeksi Helsingin keskustaan.
> 
> Olen itse joukkoliikennemies ja siksi kannatan henkiläautojen määrän rajoittamista Helsingin keskustassa ja tietullit on yksi keino, joka pitää käyttää yhdessä muiden toimenpiteiden kanssa.


En ole huomannut kenenkään täällä kannattavan henkilöautojen määrän lisäämistä keskustassa. Sen väitteen toistaminen alkaa pikkuhiljaa kuulostaa inttämiseltä, ellet löydä sille perusteita. Aika moni muukin täällä kannattaa henkilöautoilun vähentämistä keskustassa; toiset tietullien kera, toiset ilman.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Autoväylien sulkemisesta ja kapasiteetin vähentämisestä on positiivisia kokemuksia mm. Soulista. Jos väyliä kasvatetaan, liikenne kasvaa ja ruuhka pysyy vakiona. Jos pienennetään, niin liikenne vähenee ja ruuhka pysyy vakiona. Nimenomaan tällöin joukkoliikenteeseen siirtyy muitakin kuin pakkokäyttäjiä, edellyttäen että matka joukkoliikenteellä on edes marginaalisesti siedettävämpi kuin henkilöautolla. Siihen ei tarvita metroa tai muuta ylimitoitettua ratkaisua.


Väitätkö että niissä suurkaupungeissa joissa autoliikennettä on vähennetty poistamalla katuja tai asettamalla läpiajokieltoja tms ollaan päästy toivottuun tulokseen ilman että kaupunkiin olisi samanaikaisesti rakennettu metroa tai muuta vastaavaa tehokasta joukkoliikennettä? 




> Väitteesi keskustan slummiutumisesta ei voi pitää paikkaansa, koska se on ristiriidassa liikenteen olemassaolon syyn kanssa. Slummikeskustaan ei kukaan halua ja siksi sellaiseen mennessä ei voi olla ruuhkia. Pahin uhka keskustan viihtyisyydelle on jos sinne pääsee liian helposti autolla, ja autot sitten tukkivat kadut ja vievät tilan jalankulkijoilta. Sisääntuloväylien sujuvoittaminen johtaa juuri tähän.


Slummikeskustat ovat USA:ssa ja muissa teollisuusmaissa syntyneet niin että ensin ollaan väheksytty joukkoliikennettä kun samaan aikaan ei ollla rajoitettu autoilua jonka takia ruuhkat tekevät kaupungin keskustan vähemmän halutuksi paikaksi työpaikoille, kaupoille, ravintoloille ym, ja keskustan asuntojen hinnat eivät enää nouse samaa vauhtia kuin kaupungin muissa osissa. Ts varakkaat ihmiset ja ns hyvät työpaikat muuttavat lähiöihin joissa on enemmän tilaa autoilla ja keskustoihin jäävät asumaan köyhät. Se on slummiutumisen seuraus eikä syy ettei keskustaan enää haluta mennä autolla tai millään muulla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Väitätkö että niissä suurkaupungeissa joissa autoliikennettä on vähennetty poistamalla katuja tai asettamalla läpiajokieltoja tms ollaan päästy toivottuun tulokseen ilman että kaupunkiin olisi samanaikaisesti rakennettu metroa tai muuta vastaavaa tehokasta joukkoliikennettä?


No, Soulissahan oli metro jo valmiiksi, kun sieltä purettiin siltarakenteen päälle tehty moottoritie ja vapautettiin sen alla kulkenut joki puistoalueeksi. Moottoritien purkamiseen ei sinänsä liittynyt mitään joukkoliikenneinvestointia ja silti autoliikenteen määrä laski.

Minusta tosin peruspremissisi on väärin. Joukkoliikenneinvestointi ei poista autoja keskustasta. Autoja poistaa se, että rajoitetaan niiden pääsyä keskustaan tavalla tai toisella. Jos ja kun näin tehdään niin sitten tullee jonkin verran siirtymää joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta kyllä se niin on, että jos kadulla esim. 30 autoa korvautuu 50:llä matkustajalla yhdessä bussissa, niin onhan se huomattavasti tehokkaampaa liikenneinfran käyttöä kuin ne 30 autoa. Siinä mielessä investointi metroon ei ole mitenkään pakollinen.

Todella suurissa kaupungeissa metro voi olla oikeasti tarpeen, mutta silloin ne lisämatkustajavirrat jotka tulevat moottoriteiden sulkemisesta absorboituvat sinne muiden joukkoliikennematkustajien sekaan ilman että väylän sulkeminen itsessään vaatisi suurinvestointeja.

Muistaakseni Antero on tainnut monesti todeta että yksi raitiotie kuljettaisi sellaisen moottoritien verran matkustajia helposti (?). Ja lisäksi taloudellisemmin ja tehokkaammin kuin bussit. Siksi ei ole järkeä kytkeä yhteen tarpeettoman raskasta metro- tai rautatieinvestointia ja autoilun rajoittamista, kun autoilun rajoittamisen aiheuttama kuorma on hoidettavissa taloudellisemmin raitiotien avulla. Päinvastoin: metro ilman autoilun rajoituksia antaa enemmän katutilaa autoilulle eli lisää autoilun määrää. Ja siksihän Helsinkiin alunperin haluttiin metro tehdä, eikös se niin mennyt? Jos tarkoitus on oikeasti vähentää autoilua, ei metrolle ole mitään tarvetta ainakaan Suomen oloissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No, Soulissahan oli metro jo valmiiksi, kun sieltä purettiin siltarakenteen päälle tehty moottoritie ja vapautettiin sen alla kulkenut joki puistoalueeksi. Moottoritien purkamiseen ei sinänsä liittynyt mitään joukkoliikenneinvestointia ja silti autoliikenteen määrä laski.


Soulissa eivät olisi tehneet sitä temppua elleivät olisi tienneet että autoilijat siirtyvät metroon ja metrossa on riittävästi kapasiteettia. Jos ei olisi ollut kapasiteettia olisi sitä ollut pakko lisätä esim uusia linjoja  rakentamalla. 




> Minusta tosin peruspremissisi on väärin. Joukkoliikenneinvestointi ei poista autoja keskustasta. Autoja poistaa se, että rajoitetaan niiden pääsyä keskustaan tavalla tai toisella. Jos ja kun näin tehdään niin sitten tullee jonkin verran siirtymää joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta kyllä se niin on, että jos kadulla esim. 30 autoa korvautuu 50:llä matkustajalla yhdessä bussissa, niin onhan se huomattavasti tehokkaampaa liikenneinfran käyttöä kuin ne 30 autoa. Siinä mielessä investointi metroon ei ole mitenkään pakollinen.


Helsingissä ei ole juuri moottoriteitä keskellä kaupunkia joita voisi poistaa. Mutta liikennettä voisi rajoittaa tietulleilla tai ruuhkamaksuilla. On mielestäni reilumpaa että autoilijat maksavat siitä että kuluttuvat katuja ja aiheuttavat ruuhkia kuin että eivät maksa. Silloin jää omaksi valinnaksi maksaako siitä suolaisesti että pääsee autolla lähemmäs kohdetta vai jättääkö autonsa esim johonkin liityntäparkkipaikkaan josta menee matrolla tai junalal perille ja maksaa siitä yhteensä vähemmän. Kun kaupunki lisäksi saa tällä tavalla kerättyä autoilijoilta kanssa rahaa, niin sillä on varaa ylläpitää tasokasta joukkoliikennettä paremmin kuin pelkästään keräämällä veroja asukkailta ja lipputuloilla jotka ovat aina poliittisen kädenvääännön kohteita. 




> Muistaakseni Antero on tainnut monesti todeta että yksi raitiotie kuljettaisi sellaisen moottoritien verran matkustajia helposti (?). Ja lisäksi taloudellisemmin ja tehokkaammin kuin bussit. Siksi ei ole järkeä kytkeä yhteen tarpeettoman raskasta metro- tai rautatieinvestointia ja autoilun rajoittamista, kun autoilun rajoittamisen aiheuttama kuorma on hoidettavissa taloudellisemmin raitiotien avulla. Päinvastoin: metro ilman autoilun rajoituksia antaa enemmän katutilaa autoilulle eli lisää autoilun määrää. Ja siksihän Helsinkiin alunperin haluttiin metro tehdä, eikös se niin mennyt? Jos tarkoitus on oikeasti vähentää autoilua, ei metrolle ole mitään tarvetta ainakaan Suomen oloissa.


Helsingissä ongelma ei ole kaupungin liian suuri väkimäärä vaan asutuksen leviäminen liian kauas jonka takia matkat ovat pitkät ja niitä halutaan tehdä autolla siksi, koska bussiliikenne ei ole houkutteleva sellaisilla etäisyyksillä. Toiset eivät näe sitä ongelmana vaan tahtotilana, mutta minä näen sen ongelmana. Raitiotie ei ulotu kuin n 6 km keskustasta eli ei lähellekään edes kehäykkötä, ja verkon laajentaminen kauemmas ja kapasiteetin nosto makaksaisi kanssa, paikoissa joissa ylitetään vesistöjä tai alitetaan mäkiä yhtä paljon kuin metro. Metro ulottuu kehäykkösen ohi ja lähijunat kehäkolmosenkin ohi, ja niillä matkustaminen on autoakin nopeampaa, mutta niiden verkosto on ainakin toistaiseksi liian harva, jopa muihin Helsingin kokoisiin kaupunkeihin verrattuna.

Ainoat joukoliikennevälineet jotka palvelevat isompia joukkoja kantakaupungin ulkopuollella ovat bussit. Autoilijat eivät vapaaehtoisesti siirry busseihin ellei ole taloudellista keppiä kuten esim ruuhkamaksua. Bussit nimittäin eivät edes pikku-helsingissä matkalla keskustaan asti päihitä autoa nopeudessa, mutta liika autoilu ja liian paljon busseja sähköllä kulkevien joukkoliikennevälineiden sijaan tekevät keskustasta epäviihtyisän ja aiheuttaa ns urban sprawlia vaikkakin pienemmässä mittakaavassa kuin jossain USA:n tai Aasian jättikaupungeissa, ja liian moni ihan tosissaan esittää lääkkeeksi Helsingin keskustan toimintojen siirtämistä milloin Nurmijärvelle, milloin Rovaniemelle. 

On totta että jos Helsinkiä alettaisiin rakentaa vasta nyt, niin joukkoliikennevälineen valinnaksi osuisi varmaan norea nykyaikainen raitotie mutta kun kaupunkia alettiin rakentaa jo kauan sitten ja valittiin eri rakentamisvaiheissa kulloisenkin ajan nykyaikaisimmat vehkeet niin lopputulos on mikä on. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

Väite että autoilijat eivät siirry busseihin kuin taloudellisen insentiivin voimasta ei nähdäkseni pidä paikkaansa vaan päinvastoin. Bussihan on jo nyt halvempi kuin automatka. Se että kynnystä kasvatetaan ei muuta mitään laadullista tekijää.

Sen sijaan autoilun ruuhkaisuuden lisääminen kaistoja poistamalla toimisi hienosti. Se heikentäisi autoilun houkuttavuutta ja jos sama tila annettaisiin joukkoliikenteelle, parantaisi joukkoliikenteen nopeutta ja houkuttavuutta. Juuri tällaisessa tilanteessa autoilijakin saattaisi päätyä vaihtamaan jopa bussiin. Ja vielä mieluummin ratikkaan.

Ei se raitioteiden laajentaminen kauas keskustasta NIIN kallista ole. Otetaan vaan 2+2 -kaistaselta väylältä yksi kaista kumpaankin suuntaan ratikalle. Siinä on valmis väylä olemassa, ei maksa hirveästi laittaa kiskot sinne. Ja samalla pienenee autoliikenteelle varattu tila. Se olisi win-win!

Ruuhkamaksu on ongelmallinen, koska rahaa maksamalla voi tuottaa haittaa legitiimisti. Jotta sillä saadaan kerättyä maksimimäärä rahaa, täytyy sietää maksimimäärä haittaa. Tai jos se toimisi ja ohjaisi oikeaan suuntaan, niin sitten sillä ei saataisi paljon rahaa kasaan. Sillä voi olla siis joko fiskaalinen tavoite tai käyttäytymistä ohjaava tavoite, mutta ei molempia koska ne lyövät toisiaan korvalle. Lisäksi ruuhkamaksun kerääminen on teknisesti hankalaa ja kallista. Yksinkertaisempaa on vain vaikuttaa käytettävissä olevan kapasiteetin määrään, joka ohjaa kysyntää selkeällä mekanismilla ilman sen kummoisempia monimutkaisia järjestelmiä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Väite että autoilijat eivät siirry busseihin kuin taloudellisen insentiivin voimasta ei nähdäkseni pidä paikkaansa vaan päinvastoin.


No kyllä käsittääkseni maailmalla ruuhkamaksut pääsääntöisesti toimivat, eli kyllä se maksu toimii. Kyse lienee toki enemmän maksun psykologisesti tehokkaammasta kohdistumisesta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No kyllä käsittääkseni maailmalla ruuhkamaksut pääsääntöisesti toimivat, eli kyllä se maksu toimii. Kyse lienee toki enemmän maksun psykologisesti tehokkaammasta kohdistumisesta.


En väittänyt ettei voisi toimia vaan että se ei ole välttämättä ainoa, ongelmattomin ja paras tapa saavuttaa toivottavia tuloksia.

Ja ennen kaikkea kyseenalaistan sen, että autoilijat siirtyisivät joukkoliikenteeseen VAIN, tai edes pääosin, taloudellisen insentiivin vuoksi. Väitän että palvelutaso, ja ennen kaikkea auton ja joukkoliikenteen välinen palvelutasoero, on merkittävämpi tekijä. Eivät autoilijat siirtyisi edes ilmaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen, jos se palvelee heidän mielestään huonosti tai huonommin kuin auto. Vaakaa voidaan kääntää joukkoliikenteen suuntaan sekä parantamalla joukkoliikennettä että heikentämällä autoilun edellytyksiä - tai sitten soveltamalla molempia samanaikaisesti.

....

Kuinka ollakaan, tässä mielenkiintoinen NY Timesin juttu joka vähän sivuaa aihetta:
http://nyti.ms/ldzUKy

----------


## Salomaa

Tietulli asiasta puhuttiin aluksi.  Silloin ensimmäisiä ajatuksia oli että esim aamulla klo 6-9 helsingin kaupungin ydinkeskustaan saapuvalta yksityisautolta perittäisiin tullipisteen ohittamisesta maksu.  Teknisesti järjestelmä ei ole mitenkään vaikea toteuttaa.  Jokaisen auton rekisterikilpi kuvataan murto-osasekunnissa.  On esitetty että vyöhyke tulisi Pitkänsillan- Hesperiankatujen akselille.

Sitten on puhuttu ruuhkamaksuista, joita mm. perittäisiin  kehätiellä ajavilta autoilta.  Kehätie on autoille rakennettu, mutta Helsingin ydinkeskusta ei.

Kannatan tietulleja Helsingin ydinkeskusta alueelle siksi, että keskusta saadaan vähän viityisämmäksi.

Kokonaan mainitsematon asia on se että myös se välttämätön asiointi henkilöautolla keskustassa nopeutuu, kun henkilöautoja on vähemmän.

----------


## hmikko

> Tietulli asiasta puhuttiin aluksi.  Silloin ensimmäisiä ajatuksia oli että esim aamulla klo 6-9 helsingin kaupungin ydinkeskustaan saapuvalta yksityisautolta perittäisiin tullipisteen ohittamisesta maksu.  
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sitten on puhuttu ruuhkamaksuista, joita mm. perittäisiin  kehätiellä ajavilta autoilta.  Kehätie on autoille rakennettu, mutta Helsingin ydinkeskusta ei.


Maksun nimestä riippumatta molemmissa tapauksissa on kyse ruuhkan ehkäisemisestä, siis siitä, että sinä aikana, kun henkilöautojen tiellä viemän tilan kysyntä ylittää tarjonnan, tila hinnoitellaan niin, että liikenne sujuu. Tarkoituksena siis ei ole pelkästään rahoittaa tienpitoa, sehän käy tavallisten verojenkin avulla. Oleellista on ko. tien käytön hinnoitteleminen nimenomaan ruuhka-aikana kysynnän mukaan. Puhtaasti tältä kantilta katsottuna ei ole merkitystä sillä, onko tie 1860-luvun mukulakivikatu vai 1960-luvun kaupunkimoottoritie. Kaupungin kokonaisuudessa on tietysti varmaan fiksua varata mukulakivikadut kevyelle liikenteelle.

----------


## Knightrider

Tietullin kannattajat, minkälainen verkosto pitäisi olla? Kuinka monesta tullista / kuinka pitkään yhdellä lipulla saisi mennä? Ja paljonko se maksaisi?

Tietullissa on se hyvä puoli, että se kannattaa yksityisautoilusta poistumista - maksat saman maksun, oli sitten autossa 5 tai 1 hlö. Kimppakyyti kannattaa, päästöt vähenee. Itse pidän tietulliajatuksesta. Tässä oma verkostoni. Maksulla pääsee samasta tullista seuraavat 3h sekä kaikista tulleista 10 minuutin sisällä. Esim. samalla alueella pörräävät pizzataksit eivät siis joutuisi konkurssiin. Ruuhkien noustessa ihmiset ehtivät 10 minuutissa lyhyemmän ajan, jolloin he saattavat joutua maksamaan useamman tullin kuin hiljaisena aikana. Tämä taas vähentää ruuhkaa, kun ihmiset eivät jaksa maksaa ekstraa jonottamisesta. Maksujen summalla määrättäisiin haluttava autovirta, itse arvioin maksut ruuhkan määrän, joukkoliikenneyhteyksien ja autojen häiritsevyyden (asukkaille) perusteella. Bussit ja ratikat ilmaiseksi. Taksit ja rekat vaikka 0,50e. Tullin alueen asukkaat saavat joskus alennusta, koska asuvat juuri rajalla, ja maksavat jo ensimmäisen 500m ajon jälkeen. Säännöllisiin työmatkoihin, joita ei voi tehdä joukkoliikenteellä, voisi saada -50% kortin arkipäiviksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Raitiotie ei ulotu kuin n 6 km keskustasta eli ei lähellekään edes kehäykkötä, ja verkon laajentaminen kauemmas ja kapasiteetin nosto makaksaisi kanssa, paikoissa joissa ylitetään vesistöjä tai alitetaan mäkiä yhtä paljon kuin metro.


Ei läheskään niin paljon kuin metro. Laajasalon ja Östersundomin suunnitelmat ovat jo osoittaneet, että jopa Helsingissä kaupungin itsensä teettämin ja hyväksymin laskelmin metro maksaa 510 kertaa niin paljon kuin metroa laajempi liityntäliikenteen kattava raitiotie.




> Muistaakseni Antero on tainnut monesti todeta että yksi raitiotie kuljettaisi sellaisen moottoritien verran matkustajia helposti (?). Ja lisäksi taloudellisemmin ja tehokkaammin kuin bussit.


Tämä on aika helppo laskea. Yksi motarikaista välittää parhaimmillaan noin 2000 henkilöä tunnissa. 4-kaistainen motari siis yhteen suuntaan 4000 hlö/h. 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä ja 75 metrin katukelpoisilla ratikkajunilla yksi ratikan raide välittää 11.000 hlö/h. Keskustaliikenteessä ratikkapysäkki kykenee välittämään 60 vuoroa tunnissa, eli noilla täysimittaisilla ratikkajunilla peräti 27.000 hlö/h. Minuutin vuoroväli ei kutenkaan tule käytännössä kyseeseen kuin nopeuden kustannuksella ja esim. ydinkeskustan kävelyalueilla, joissa ei ole tarvetta liikennevaloihin ja niiden etuuksiin. Jos liikennevaloetuudet tarvitaan, silloin on parempi tyytyä tuohon 2,5 minuutin vuorovälin luokkaan.

Todettakoon nyt kuitenkin tähän, ettei 75 metrin junia ole kovin monessa kaupungissa käytössä, eikä ainakaan niin, että jokainen vuoro olisi 75 metrin juna. Harvoin nimittäin kävelyetäisyydellä palvelevassa pintaliikenteessä tarvitaan tällaisia kapasiteetteja. Liikenne kun jakautuu luonnostaan useille kaduille, jotta paikkaan liittyvä kysyntä ja tarjonta kohtaavat.

Helsingissä ei nykykalustolla tietenkään päästä tällaisiin lukuihin, koska suurimman junan eli yksittäisen vaunun pituus on 27 metriä. Kapasiteetti jää siten kolmannekseen siitä, mihin raitiotiet pystyvät.

Antero

----------


## hylje

En kannata tietulleja, mutta niissäkin pätee yksinkertaisuuden tavoittelu. 

Maksut peritään vain yleisen ruuhka-ajan aikana. Tällöin kaikilta vyöhykkeitä ylittäviltä pitää periä vyöhykekohtainen maksu. Yksi poikkeus: Vyöhykkeen asukas pääsee ruuhka-aikanakin pois ja sisään omalta vyöhykkeeltä ilmaiseksi, muut vyöhykkeet kuten muutkin. Työssäkäyvä ei saa alennuksia. Kausilippuja ei myöskään tule olla.

Kaikki alennusryhmät ja hyvää tarkoittava "reiluus" vesittävät koko systeemiä. Systeemin tarkoitus on ohjata myös kaupallinen liikenne kuten katujen joukkoliikenne, pitsataksit ja muut toimitukset ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolelle jos ruuhkamaksujen säästäminen on sen arvoista. Ruuhka-aikana autoilu on kallista kaikille.

----------


## Knightrider

> En kannata tietulleja, mutta niissäkin pätee yksinkertaisuuden tavoittelu. 
> 
> Maksut peritään vain yleisen ruuhka-ajan aikana. Tällöin kaikilta vyöhykkeitä ylittäviltä pitää periä vyöhykekohtainen maksu. Yksi poikkeus: *Vyöhykkeen asukas pääsee ruuhka-aikanakin pois ja sisään omalta vyöhykkeeltä ilmaiseksi*, muut vyöhykkeet kuten muutkin. Työssäkäyvä ei saa alennuksia. Kausilippuja ei myöskään tule olla.
> 
> *Kaikki alennusryhmät ja hyvää tarkoittava "reiluus" vesittävät koko systeemiä*. Systeemin tarkoitus on ohjata myös kaupallinen liikenne kuten katujen joukkoliikenne, pitsataksit ja muut toimitukset ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolelle jos ruuhkamaksujen säästäminen on sen arvoista. Ruuhka-aikana autoilu on kallista kaikille.


Vyöhykkeen asukkaankin on maksettava siitä, ettei mene vaikka julkisilla. Kuten ehdotin, asukas voisi saada kuitenkin ~50% alennuksen.

Ruuhkan ulkopuolellakin maksut on maksettava:
1. Julkiset pelaa silloinkin
2. Kaikki odottavat esim. 18.00 asti vaikka syöden illallisen sen ja työnlopun välissä ja lähtevät sitten ajamaan autoillaan, ei käy.
3. Tullikohdiksi esittämissäni kohdissa vilisee autoja ruuhkan ulkopuolellakin.
4. Autot aiheuttavat päästöjä yhtä lailla

Kuitenkin maksuja ei tarvitsisi maksaa ma-pe yöllä, 24.00-4.59, eikä viikonloppuna 23.00-6.59, sillä silloin julkiset eivät houkuttele moniakaan, ja olisi tyhmää maksaa tyhjillä teillä ajamisesta. Nollapäästöautoille voisi antaa ilmaiset tietullit 17-06 ja 10-14 sekä viikonloppuisin, onhan niille muissakin maissa etuuksia.

----------


## hylje

Miksi periä ruuhkamaksuja ruuhkan ulkopuolella? Tyhjä katu on kaikilta pois, oli sähköauto tai ei. Kaupallinen liikenne, joka voisi muuten ajaa hiljaiseen aikaan ajaa ruuhkassa taas kun ei mitään säästetä odottamalla ruuhkamaksun päättymistä. Jos ihmiset säätävät ajankäyttöään paljon ja luovat uuden, lievemmän ruuhkan ruuhkamaksun reunalle, korkeintaan tulee luoda toinen jonkin verran kevyempi taksa varsinaisen ruuhkan reunoille.

Asukkaan ilmainen kotivyöhyke on johdonmukainen ja yksinkertainen alennus, jolla vältetään pahin asukasvastarinta vaikka vyöhykkeet olisivat pieniä. Ongelmaliikenne on pidemmän matkan liikennettä kuin se yhden vyöhykkeen ylittävä, ja asukaskin maksaa lähes saman verran kuin muut vähänkin pidemmällä matkalla joka ylittää useampia vyöhykkeitä. Useita vyöhykkeitä ylittävällä maksulla on yksi ja sama onko se ensimmäinen vyöhyke hintaan 0% vai 50%, 0% on vaan kivempi fiilis asukkaalle.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Helsingissä ei ole juuri moottoriteitä keskellä kaupunkia joita voisi poistaa. Mutta liikennettä voisi rajoittaa tietulleilla tai ruuhkamaksuilla. On mielestäni reilumpaa että autoilijat maksavat siitä että kuluttuvat katuja ja aiheuttavat ruuhkia kuin että eivät maksa. Silloin jää omaksi valinnaksi maksaako siitä suolaisesti että pääsee autolla lähemmäs kohdetta vai jättääkö autonsa esim johonkin liityntäparkkipaikkaan josta menee matrolla tai junalal perille ja maksaa siitä yhteensä vähemmän. Kun kaupunki lisäksi saa tällä tavalla kerättyä autoilijoilta kanssa rahaa, niin sillä on varaa ylläpitää tasokasta joukkoliikennettä paremmin kuin pelkästään keräämällä veroja asukkailta ja lipputuloilla jotka ovat aina poliittisen kädenvääännön kohteita. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Helsingissä nimenomaan on paljon moottoriteitä keskellä kaupunkia, jotka pitää poistaa. Oikeastaan Helsingin kunnan rajojen sisällä ei pitäisi olla (lähes) yhtään säteittäistä moottoritietä - erityisesti ne pitäisi poistaa kokonaan kehä I:n sisäpuolella. Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto on suunnitellut motareiden poistoa. Länsiväylän, Turunväylän, Hämeenlinnanväylän, Tuusulanväylän, Lahdenväylän ja Itäväylän kaduiksi muuttamalla lähinnä kehä I saakka olisi tarjolla noin 9-12 miljoonaa kerrosneliötä lisää asuintilaa. Se vastaa noin uutta 200 000 asukasta ja kaupungille miljardiluokan tuloja perusinfrastruktuuri-investointien jälkeen. 

Samalla ratkaistaan se ongelma, että ihmiset leviävät asumaan liian kauas kaupunkikeskustasta ja oikeasti tiivistetään kaupunkirakennetta. Tällainen kaupunkirakenteen tiivistäminen vaikuttaa myös merkittävästi siihen, missä kaikkialla ratikoita kannattaa liikennöidä. 

Juuri nyt virastossa tehdään töitä Turunväylän loppupään kanssa ja alueelle tullee koko luokkaa 5000 uutta asukasta, kunhan hommassa päästään eteenpäin. Samalla Munkkiniemi ja Munkkivuori yhdistyvät kaupunkirakenteellisesti toisiinsa ja kantakaupungin alue laajenee ulospäin. Kannattaa ottaa huomioon, kun pohditaan millä liikennevälineellä sinne liikennöidään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Väite että autoilijat eivät siirry busseihin kuin taloudellisen insentiivin voimasta ei nähdäkseni pidä paikkaansa vaan päinvastoin. Bussihan on jo nyt halvempi kuin automatka. Se että kynnystä kasvatetaan ei muuta mitään laadullista tekijää.


Nykyään lähes kaikissa lähiötalouksissa on auto ja autoilun kulut ovat pääasiassa kiinteitä kuluja. Autolla ajaminen on halpaa suhteessa varsinkin jos auto kulkee dieselillä, monissa tilanteissa halvempaa kuin joukkoliikenteellä kulkeminen. Siksi autoilla ajetaan niin paljon meillä myös kaupungeissa. Autoilun vähentäminen autoveroja ja polttoaineveroja nostamalla ei onnistu koko Suomessa tasaisesti koska  se nostattaa kapinahenkeä ja tavarakuljetukset kallistuvat, mutta kaupungeissa autoilua voi rajoittaa määräämällä se maksulliseksi tietyillä alueilla ja teillä. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:51 ----------




> Helsingissä ei nykykalustolla tietenkään päästä tällaisiin lukuihin, koska suurimman junan eli yksittäisen vaunun pituus on 27 metriä. Kapasiteetti jää siten kolmannekseen siitä, mihin raitiotiet pystyvät.


Niin jää. 

75-metriset raitiovaunut ovat käytännössä kadulla kulkevia metroja. Sellaisten käyttöönotto Helsingissä merkitsisi koko nykyverkoston täydellistä uusimista, uusia katujärjestelyjä, puistoalueiden käyttöönottoa liikennetarpeisiin ja mahdolisesti talojen purkamista niiden tieltä. Jotta siltä vältysttäisiin niin keskustassa edellyttäisi raitioteiden rakentamista tunneleihin. Lähiöissä ne tietenkin voivat kulkea maan päällä mutta silloinkin viheralueiden läpi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto on suunnitellut motareiden poistoa. Länsiväylän, Turunväylän, Hämeenlinnanväylän, Tuusulanväylän, Lahdenväylän ja Itäväylän kaduiksi muuttamalla lähinnä kehä I saakka olisi tarjolla noin 9-12 miljoonaa kerrosneliötä lisää asuintilaa.


En ole tarkoitus olla pikkumainen. Mutta Itäväylä on katu Kehä ykkösen risteykseen asti. Siitä itäänpäin se on maantie. Siinä on myös Liikenneviraston ja Stadin hoitovastuun raja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En ole tarkoitus olla pikkumainen.


Mutta olet silti? Onhan se nyt selvää, ettei nyt puhuta hallinnollisten omistussuhteiden nimistä "kaupungin katu" ja "valtion maantie", vaan niiden todellisesta olemuksesta, kaupunkirakenteeseen sopivuudesta ja estevaikutuksesta. Vaikka Itäväylä olisikin de jure katu, se on de facto moottoritie.

----------


## Albert

Enpäs ole!
Moottoritie on kuuma. Mutta Itäväylä ei ole moottoritie (vaikka bussipysäkit). 
Vuotie välillä Vuosaaren silta - Vuosaari (M) täyttää moottoritien ehdot paremmin kuin Itäväylä. Mutta eikö kukaan sitä sitten halua muuttaa kaduksi, joka se jo on.
De facto ja de jure, joo. Mutta on eri asia mitä kadun ja moottoritien varrelle ja varrella voi tehdä. 
Selvästä asiasta lähde enempää jankkaamaan ainakaan "Johdinautot" -ketjussa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Selvästä asiasta lähde enempää jankkaamaan ainakaan "Johdinautot" -ketjussa.


Kysyn silti: kuinka monta suojatietä Itäväylän yli menee?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kysyn silti: kuinka monta suojatietä Itäväylän yli menee?


Arvataan: Kahdeksan
?

----------


## Albert

> Arvataan: Kahdeksan
> ?


Suunnilleen noin on vanhan Stadin alueella. Mutta ne ovat valtion maantiellä  :Wink: . Noin 11 paikasta pääsee yli tai ali Staran alueella (en jaksa tarkemmin laskea).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Noin 11 paikasta pääsee yli tai ali Staran alueella (en jaksa tarkemmin laskea).


Alikulkutunneleita ja ylikulkusiltoja ei lasketa. Tarkoitan nyt ihan oikeita suojateitä. Vaikkapa nyt Sörnäisten ja Itäkeskuksen välillä.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Elmo on ymmärtänyt oikein. Kaupunkirakenteen kannalta olennaista on tien tai kadun estevaikutukset rakentamisen, asumisen ja liikkumisen osalta. Tässä suhteessa itäväylä Kalasataman ja Itäkeskuksen välillä suhteutuu enemmän Tuusulanväylään kuin Mäkelänkatuun. Pelkästään Herttoniemen ja Itäkeskuksen välissä olisi sellainen 2-3km2 aluetta, joka nykyisellään on joutomaana ja autokauppojen käytössä. Tiiviisti rakennettuna sinne saisi 30000-50000 asukasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykyään lähes kaikissa lähiötalouksissa on auto ja autoilun kulut ovat pääasiassa kiinteitä kuluja. Autolla ajaminen on halpaa suhteessa varsinkin jos auto kulkee dieselillä, monissa tilanteissa halvempaa kuin joukkoliikenteellä kulkeminen.


Näin on, koska autoilijat eivät ymmärrä, miten paljon maksavat. Helsingissä vuosilippu maksaa 470 . Sillä saa nykyään 320 litraa bensaa tai 350 litraa naftaa. Tuolla määrällä ajelee vaikkapa sillä dieselautolla 7000 kilometriä, 135 km/vko ja 27 km/pvä. Tämä on aika lähellä työmatkan tilastokeskiarvoa, joten ei autoilu ole joukkoliikennettä halvempaa kuin siksi, että autoilijat haluavat uskoa niin.

Mutta minulle kyllä sopii, että tehdäänkin niin, että auton saa lunastaa vaikkapa 500 eurolla ja kaikki todelliset kulut maksetaan sitten polttoaineen hinnassa. Kun vielä määrätään, että polttoainetta saa ostaa kerrallaan vain 10 litraa, niin alkaa autoilijakin ymmärtää, mitä autoilunsa maksaa. Eikä siihen tarvita edes tietulleja.

Jos nimittäin tällä periaatteella laskee, niin tuo viikoksi riittävä 10 litraa maksaa silloin 44  (ilman pääoman korkoa). Sitä on helppo verrata kuukausilippuun, joka on 4 kertaa niin edullinen kuin autoilu.




> Pietari ja muut ex-Neuvostoliiton suurkaupungit ovat vähän huonoja esimerkkejä koska kevyestä liikenteestä ei ole huolehdittu siellä riittävissä määrin. Autojen polttoneisteiden verotuskaan ei ole samalla tasolla kuin lännessä.


Pietari on hyvä esimerkki huonosta liikennepolitiikasta. Bensan verotus, ilmaiset parkkipaikat ja raitioliikenteen näivettäminen ovat kaikki osia huonosta liikennepolitiikasta. Katujen ruuhkautuminen ja liikenteen jumittuminen ovat seurausta.




> 75-metriset raitiovaunut ovat käytännössä kadulla kulkevia metroja. Sellaisten käyttöönotto Helsingissä merkitsisi koko nykyverkoston täydellistä uusimista, uusia katujärjestelyjä, puistoalueiden käyttöönottoa liikennetarpeisiin ja mahdolisesti talojen purkamista niiden tieltä. Jotta siltä vältysttäisiin niin keskustassa edellyttäisi raitioteiden rakentamista tunneleihin. Lähiöissä ne tietenkin voivat kulkea maan päällä mutta silloinkin viheralueiden läpi.


Miksi esimerkiksi kolmen välipalanivelvaunun yhteen kytkeminen edellyttäisi talojen purkamista? Nytkin näitä vaunuja kulkee usein kolme peräkkäin, joskaan eivät ole yhteen kytkettyjä. Mutta sehän vain pidentää letkaa.

Ainoa muutostarve on, että meillä on pysäkkejä, jotka eivät ole 75 m. pitkiä. Ja monet pysäkit ovat nyt sellaisissa paikoissa, ettei niitä voi pidentää 75 metriin. Mutta toisaalta, ei koko verkolla koskaan tarvita täydellistä 75-metrisyyttä.

Mitenkäs tämä liittyikään johdinautoihin? Silläkö tavoin, että johdinautoja voi puolustaa sillä, että muuten pitää purkaa Helsingistä taloja kuten Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelmassa?

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Enpäs ole!
> Moottoritie on kuuma. Mutta Itäväylä ei ole moottoritie (vaikka bussipysäkit).


Juuri näin! 

Myöskään Hämeenlinnanväylä ei ole moottoritie välillä Kivihaka-Kehä III, vaan tavallinen nelikaistainen maantie. 

Lisäksi mitkään pääkaupunkiseudun kehätiet (Kehä I, II ja III) eivät ole moottoriteitä. Niillä on mm. bussipysäkkejä ilman erillisiä liittymiä ja moottoritiellähän on pysähtyminen ja pysäköiminen ilman pakottavaa syytä on kielletty. Moottoritie pitää myös merkitä alkavaksi ja loppuvaksi erillisillä liikennemerkeillä (liikennemerkit 561 ja 562).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Myöskään Hämeenlinnanväylä ei ole moottoritie välillä Kivihaka-Kehä III, vaan tavallinen nelikaistainen maantie.


Ei, eivät ne todella ole Liikenneviraston vaatimusten mukaisia vihreiden kylttien väyliä. Mutta koittakaa nyt ymmärtää, että on hyödytöntä keskustella alkuunkaan siitä, mitkä väylät joku byrokraatti määrittää "moottoriteiksi" ja mitkä ovat "vain moottoriväyliä". Koittakaa nähdä metsä puilta: mitä on näillä Valtion Wirallisilla Moottoriteillä ja mitä on myös Hämeenlinnanväylän alkupäässä: vain eritasoliittymiä, ei suojateitä, korkeat ajonopeudet, isot melualueet, suuri estevaikutus. Ainoa ero näillä väylillä on, että Valtion Wirallisilla Moottoriteillä rampit ovat vähän pidempiä, autot ajavat vähän vielä kovempaa ja niiltä puuttuu ne suoraan kaistojen vierellä olevat bussipysäkit. Mutta molempien bussipysäkeissäkin on yhteistä se, että ne ovat vaikeasti saavutettavia. Ainoa ero on pieni suikale nurmikkoa välissä.

Ja kun puhutaan moottoriteiden tekemisestä kaduksi, tarkoitetaan sitä, että tehdään ihan oikeita katuja, ei pelkästään byrokraattista luokitussiirtoa ja liikennemerkkien poistoa. Tämä tarkoittaa, että puretaan eritasoliittymät, sallitaan jalankulku yli, vähennetään nopeudet korkeintaan 60 km/h, ehkä vieläkin alemmaksi, rakennetaan kadun reunaan asti.

Ja olen melko varma, että monessa muussa Euroopan maassa kaikki nuo kyseiset väylät olisi varustettu moottoritiekyltein.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainoa muutostarve on, että meillä on pysäkkejä, jotka eivät ole 75 m. pitkiä. Ja monet pysäkit ovat nyt sellaisissa paikoissa, ettei niitä voi pidentää 75 metriin. Mutta toisaalta, ei koko verkolla koskaan tarvita täydellistä 75-metrisyyttä.


Pysäkkien kasvattamine on tietenkin eräs avainasia mutta niitä pitäisi myös leventää. Nykyiset pysäkit ovat kapeutensa takia aikamoisia loukkuja. Niiden ongelma on se että pysäkiltä ei meinaa päästä pois ollenkaan kun on jäänyt pois ratikasta jos siellä on ennestään potukkaa odottamassa jonkun toisen linjan vaunua. 

Ratikkaliikenteen tehostaminen vaatisi uusia reittejä myös ja silloin jouduttaisiin osittain menemään puistojen läpi eikä talojen purkukaan ole täysin poissuljettu (ellei siis rakenneta rataa katujen alle). Ei se kuitenkaan mullistaisi kaupunkia niin totaalisesti kuin Smith-Polvisen moottoritiesuunnitelmat, mutta vaikea olisi saada "mummomafia" ja muut vastarannankiisket sellaisten suunitelmien puolelle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Muistaakseni Antero on tainnut monesti todeta että yksi raitiotie kuljettaisi sellaisen moottoritien verran matkustajia helposti (?). Ja lisäksi taloudellisemmin ja tehokkaammin kuin bussit. Siksi ei ole järkeä kytkeä yhteen tarpeettoman raskasta metro- tai rautatieinvestointia ja autoilun rajoittamista, kun autoilun rajoittamisen aiheuttama kuorma on hoidettavissa taloudellisemmin raitiotien avulla.


Laskin samaa asiaa taannoin blogiini: http://vesirajassa.blogspot.com/2010...iautoilun.html

Vähän laajemmin lukuja eritelty kuin Anteron laskelmassa, mutta tulokset ovat oleellisesti samoja: _Uudelle asukkaalle rakennettavat liikenneväylät pääkaupunkiseudulla maksavat 33 600 euroa, jos liikkuminen perustuu yksinomaan henkilöautoon. Ratikkaradoille tulee hintaa 4500 euroa per niitä käyttävä asukas, ja pyöräväylille 1700 euroa._ 

2+2 kaistaista moottoritietä riittää vastaamaan 40-metrinen Citadis 5 min välein (ei kyllä meikäläisellä mitoituksella, vaan vuoroväli pitää tiputtaa 3min 20s tasolle. Edelleen jää hyvä marginaali lisätä vuoroja tarvittaessa).

Ainakin Pariisin T3 ja T4 vetävät 10 000 matkustajan tuntikuormia, mikä vastaa 4+4-kaistaista moottoritietä. Eivätkä nekään ole kuin 40-metrisiä. 75 metrin juniin ei siis liene tarvetta mennä, että saataisiin Helsingin liikennetarpeet hoidettua. Riippuu toki kokonaisjärjestelyistä, mutta kevyemmänkin kaluston pitäisi riittää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ratikkaliikenteen tehostaminen vaatisi uusia reittejä myös ja silloin jouduttaisiin osittain menemään puistojen läpi eikä talojen purkukaan ole täysin poissuljettu (ellei siis rakenneta rataa katujen alle).


Ratikkaliikenteen tehostaminen edellyttää ainoastaan pidempiä yksiköitä ja todellisia liikenne-etuuksia. Tässä kaupungissa oleva katuverkko riittää oivallisesti tämän kaupungin liikennetarpeisiin raitioliikenteenä. Ainoa puisto, jonka läpi ajaminen palvelisi raitioliikennettä, on Keskuspuisto. Se halkaisee kaupungin kahtia. Mutta ei Keskuspuiston läpikään tarvitse uusia väyliä, sillä sen läpi on tehty jo niin monta autotietä, että niistä riittää ottaa tilaa ratikalle.

On vielä hyvä muistaa se, että puistoissa ei ole asuntoja eikä työpaikkoja, joten ei sinne kannata ratikalla mennä. Autoilla puistoihin halutaan mennä, koska vain puistoista löytyy lisää maata pyhitettäväksi autoilun loputtomaan tarpeeseen. Sen sijaan nykyisiä kaduiksi nimettyjä asfalttikenttiä voi muuttaa puistoiksi mm. Freiburgin tapaan. Tämä on mahdollista vain raitiovaunuin, ei johdinautoin (tämä huomio vain siksi, että ketjun nimi on Johdinautot.  :Wink:  )

Jos muuten motareiden (ei ole tieliikennelainsäädännön termi!) nimistä halutaan saivarrella, niin väyläketju Lahdentie  Kustaa Vaasan tie  Hämeentie on hyvä esimerkki siitä, mistä Elmo kirjoitti. Tai toinen hyvä esimerkki: Tuusulantie  Mäkelänkatu. Sitten kun Tuusulantie on saman näköinen kuin Mäkelänkatu tai Hämeenlinnanväylä saman näköinen kuin Mannerheimintie, niin motarit ovat muuttuneet kaduiksi. Kaupunkirakenteellisesti ovat jokainen motari eli Hämeenlinnanväylä, Tuusulantie ja Lahdentie ihan sama asia.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

Pieni rönsyily tuo piristystä palstaan.  Kun on kanttia tunnustaa että meitä on alle 6 miljoona tässä maassa ja pinta-alaa riittävästi.  Silloin voitaisiin todeta että Suomessa on pienempiä kyliä ja vähän isompia kyliä.  Tältä pohjalta Helsingin keskustasta voisi tehdä viihtyisän kävelykeskustan.  

Mutta kun ei voi tehdä , kun on ongelma, mihin sitten autot laitetaan ? Keskustelun voi tälläkin palstalla pitää pinnallisena.  Henkilöauton oikeuksista pidetään enemmän kiinni kuin johdinautohankkeen puoluettomasta tutkimisesta.

Hylkeenkin kun veisi savusaunaan, niin ymmärtäisi että elämä on muutakin kuin hilavitkuttimia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Keskustelun voi tälläkin palstalla pitää pinnallisena.  Henkilöauton oikeuksista pidetään enemmän kiinni kuin johdinautohankkeen puoluettomasta tutkimisesta.


No oho. Ei kai täällä kukaan ole autoilun oikeuksia puolustanut. Eikä kukaan ole vastustanut puolueettomia tutkimuksia johdinautoista. Tosin on hyvä hahmottaa että johdinautojen luonne ymmärretään kyllä jo ilman selvityksiäkin aiempien kokemusten ja yleisten periaatteiden valossa. Puolueeton tutkimus ei toisi kuin niukasti lisäarvoa, ellei Salomaa sitten tarkoita "puolueettomalla" samaa kuin johdinautoja lobbaava. Tämä vastakkainasettelu autojen ja johdinautojen kesken on kyllä ihan mielikuvituksen tuotetta.

----------


## hylje

> Hylkeenkin kun veisi savusaunaan, niin ymmärtäisi että elämä on muutakin kuin hilavitkuttimia.


Savusauna löytyy myös keskeltä kaupunkia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Tältä pohjalta Helsingin keskustasta voisi tehdä viihtyisän kävelykeskustan. ...
> Mutta kun ei voi tehdä , kun on ongelma, mihin sitten autot laitetaan ?


Ei kävelykeskustan esteenä ole, mihin autot laitetaan. Kävelykeskustassa ei ole autoja, ei niitä tarvitse mihinkään laittaa. Toisaalta Helsingin ydinkeskustan alla on kohta 6000 pysäköintipaikkaa, joten autoille on yllin kyllin tilaa ja 6000 ihmistä voi tulla autoineen keskustaan ja pysäköidä autonsa näihin luoliin. Tällä hetkellä keskustaan tulee huomattavasti enemmän ihmisiä autoinensa, mikä on mahdollista sen vuoksi, että keskustassa on pysäköintipaikkoja huomattavasti enemmän. Tosin ei Kaivokadulla, Aleksanterinakdulla, Mannerheimintiellä jne. vaan etäämpänä katujen varsilla sekä kiinteistöjen yksityisissä parkkiluolissa. Esimerkiksi Autotalon kellareissa on muistaakseni 3 kerrosta pysäköintipaikkoja.

Kävelykeskustan esteenä on autopuolue, jonka kannattajien lähtökohta on, että autoilu on vapaus ja oikeus, jota ei saa mitenkään rajoittaa. Ja kun sitä on rajoitettu, se on pelkkää kiusantekoa. Rajoittamista he tulkitsevat itsekkäästä näkökulmasta. Eli omaa autonkäyttöä ei saa rajoittaa, mutta muiden autoilua voi rajoittaa, jos siitä on omalle autoilulle etua. Näiltä ihmisiltä puuttuu tieto ja ymmärrys liikennetekniikasta ja siitä, miten tila on kaupunkiympäristössä liikenteen kannalta ratkaiseva tekijä.

Yksi argumentti autopuolueella on, että kaupunki ei voi toimia, jos sinne ei pääse autolla. Tosiasiahan on täysin päin vasoin. Kaupunki ei voi toimia, jos sinne ei pääse kuin autolla. Kaupunki toimii sitä paremmin, mitä vähemmän siellä on autoja. Autottoman päivän kunniaksi tein jo monta vuotta sitten (2003) oman esitykseni Helsinkin kävelykeskustasta. Se ei ole vanhentunut millään tavalla.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Tältä pohjalta Helsingin keskustasta voisi tehdä viihtyisän kävelykeskustan.


Tietysti voisi. Tällä vain ei ole mitään tekemistä johdinautojen kanssa. Kävelykeskusta myös toimii sitä paremmin mitä tiiviimpi Helsinki on Kehä I:n sisäpuolella. Tiivistäminen taas onnistuu helpoiten vähentämällä autoilun käytössä olevaa tilaa.

Kehä I:n ulkopuolla on tosiaan maata runsaasti. Hintatasokin on edullinen, joten kaupunkia kaipaamattomille löytyy lääniä. Vastineeksi toivoisin, että edes tämä häviävän pieni osa maasta Kehä I:n sisäpuolella voitaisiin rakentaa aidoksi kaupungiksi.  Asuntojen hinnoista näkee aika selvästi, että kysyntää olisi.

----------


## Albert

> Keskustelun voi tälläkin palstalla pitää pinnallisena.  Henkilöauton oikeuksista pidetään enemmän kiinni kuin johdinautohankkeen puoluettomasta tutkimisesta.


No niin, ei siis ollut puolueeton tutkimus. Sitähän minäkin ajattelin, että "johdinautomiehet" vetivät vähän kotiinpäin. Hyvä kun saatiin varmistus.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei kävelykeskustan esteenä ole, mihin autot laitetaan. Kävelykeskustassa ei ole autoja, ei niitä tarvitse mihinkään laittaa.
> Antero



Tarkoitin "autot laitetetaan" virkamiesten ja kokoomuspoliitikkojen suuhun.  Se on tyypillinen veruke. Ilmaisin asian huonosti.  Helsingin kaupungin päättäjiltä puuttuu tahto tehdä kävelykeskusta Helsinkiin.  Helsinki laahaa sivistyskaupunkeja jäljessä tässä asiassa.  Kun pysäköintiä keskustassa pitäsi rajoittaa, niin nyt sitä lisätään maan alle ja päälle.  Esim vinopysäköinnin lisääminen ja pysäköintivirhemaksujen keräämättä jättäminen on esimerkki kokooomusvetoisesta autopuolueen politiikasta.  Töölönlahden viheralueen tuhominen konttoreilla saa tietysti aikaan sen että autopuolueen pitää meuhkata edelleen keskustatunnelista.

Mutta kun emme ole edes yksimielisiä tietullien tarpeellisuudesta Helsingin ahtaalle ydinkeskustalle, joka sijaitsee niemellä, niin emme sitten saa millään sujuvaa joukkoliikennettä keskustassa aikaiseksi.  Liikennevalotolppien vilkutusrytmin vaihtaminen ei ole mikään henkilöautojen määrään vaikuttava toimenpide.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:36 ----------




> Tietysti voisi. Tällä vain ei ole mitään tekemistä johdinautojen kanssa. Kävelykeskusta myös toimii sitä paremmin mitä tiiviimpi Helsinki on Kehä I:n sisäpuolella. Tiivistäminen taas onnistuu helpoiten vähentämällä autoilun käytössä olevaa tilaa.
> 
> Kehä I:n ulkopuolla on tosiaan maata runsaasti. Hintatasokin on edullinen, joten kaupunkia kaipaamattomille löytyy lääniä. Vastineeksi toivoisin, että edes tämä häviävän pieni osa maasta Kehä I:n sisäpuolella voitaisiin rakentaa aidoksi kaupungiksi.  Asuntojen hinnoista näkee aika selvästi, että kysyntää olisi.


Kun tikkataulun kymppiä kasvattaa keskellä suuremmaksi , niin ympärillä olevat renkaat 9 - 1 kasvavat myös.  Eli myös väljästi rakennettu ja haja-asutusalue tiiviin ydinkeskustan ympärillä kasvaisivat myös.  Kun 10 on suurempi , niin myös renkaat 9 jne.

Helsingin eteläpuolella on meri, joten lisäys pienemmissä renkaissa tapahtuu tosi nopeasti.  Late, onko Vallinmaan alue (entinen Hartwallin alue Konalassa) esimerkki onnistuneesta asuntorakentamisesta ?

----------


## hylje

> Kun tikkataulun kymppiä kasvattaa keskellä suuremmaksi , niin ympärillä olevat renkaat 9 - 1 kasvavat myös.  Eli myös väljästi rakennettu ja haja-asutusalue tiiviin ydinkeskustan ympärillä kasvaisivat myös.  Kun 10 on suurempi , niin myös renkaat 9 jne.


Matka-aika rajoittaa pidemmällä olevien määrää rankasti, vaikka palveluiltaan siedettävä ydinkeskustan reuna tulisikin hieman lähemmäs. Ylivertaisten palveluiden liikekeskusta kasvaa vielä hitaammin. Suomessa liikekeskustaa on lähinnä Aleksanterinkatu. Käytännössä liikekeskusta etääntyy suurelta maantieteelliseltä alueelta, koska laajentuvassa ydinkeskustassa matkanopeudet ovat hitaita. Ei haittaa, kun liikekeskustan asiakaskunta on entistä suurempi ja entistä lähempänä ydinkeskustassa.

Suomalainen kaavoitusperiaate rajoittaa kasvua yleensä ja voi käytännöllisesti sanella missä on mikäkin tiiviysaste vaikka viivottimella. Jos Kehä ykkösen sisälle kaavoitetaan kaikki nykyiset taajamat ydinkeskustaksi ja loput jätetään muuttamatta, uutta ydinkeskustaa alkaa pikkuhiljaa rakentumaan ilman että se suuresti vaikuttaa ulkotaajamien kasvuun. Joka liittyy seuraavaan pointtiin,

Myös konservatiivinen uuden ydinkeskustan rakentamistahti ylittää Suomen asukasluvun kasvun reippaasti, joten asukaslukukin rajoittaa: kun asukkaat eivät tule tyhjästä, he ovat muuttaneet sinne muualta. Helppous sanelee, että todennäköisesti saman kaupungin reunamilta kun paremmasta paikasta tulee tarjolle kohtuuhintainen asunto. Joita tarjotaan, koska ydinkeskusta-asunnot ovat niin järkyttävän hintaisia (lue: haluttuja), että niitä kannattaa rakentaa ja myydä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tietysti voisi. Tällä vain ei ole mitään tekemistä johdinautojen kanssa.


Tavallaan on: johdinautoja voi laittaa kävelybulevardille mieluummin, kuin dieselbusseja. Jos dieselbussi pörisee vaikka joka 10. minuutti alueen läpi 20km/h keskinopeudella, se menee hitaasti ohi, eli melu kuuluu kauan, lisäksi katu ei olisi enää lähipäästötön, joka on toinen haitta jalankulkijalle.

Tietysti on vähemmän alueita, jonne on suunniteltu kävelybulevardia, jonne sopii paremmin bussi. Mutta esimerkiksi vaikka h16 tai katetun Itäväylän päällisten bulevardien linjat.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Liikennevalotolppien vilkutusrytmin vaihtaminen ei ole mikään henkilöautojen määrään vaikuttava toimenpide.


Kyllä on. Mitä enemmän punaista, sitä vähemmän autoja. Ja vaikka vihreän suhteellinen pituus joka suuntaan pidettäisiin ennallaan, valokiertoa nopeuttamalla lisääntyy punaisen osuus joka suuntaan, kun suoja-ajat on pidettävä ennallaan.

----------


## Count

> Kyllä on. Mitä enemmän punaista, sitä vähemmän autoja. Ja vaikka vihreän suhteellinen pituus joka suuntaan pidettäisiin ennallaan, valokiertoa nopeuttamalla lisääntyy punaisen osuus joka suuntaan, kun suoja-ajat on pidettävä ennallaan.


Miksi ihmeessä suoja-ajat pitäisi pitää ennallaan? Ne ovat jo nykyisellään aivan liian pitkät ja osaltaan edesauttavat risteyksien ajamista tukkoon kun ollaan totuttu, että "vanhoilla vihreillä" ehtii hyvin eikä kukaan ole heti tulossa päälle.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Miksi ihmeessä suoja-ajat pitäisi pitää ennallaan? Ne ovat jo nykyisellään aivan liian pitkät ja osaltaan edesauttavat risteyksien ajamista tukkoon kun ollaan totuttu, että "vanhoilla vihreillä" ehtii hyvin eikä kukaan ole heti tulossa päälle.


No vaikkapa siksi, että muuten voi valojen mukaan ajamalla onnistua ajamaan kolarin - rajoituksen mukaisella nopeudella, siis. Ja vaikka niitä lyhentäisikin, liikennevaloja voi silti käyttää automäärän rajoittamiseen.

----------


## Count

> No vaikkapa siksi, että muuten voi valojen mukaan ajamalla onnistua ajamaan kolarin - rajoituksen mukaisella nopeudella, siis. Ja vaikka niitä lyhentäisikin, liikennevaloja voi silti käyttää automäärän rajoittamiseen.


En nyt oikein ymmärrä.
Kyllä se minulle sopii, että liikennevaloja käytetään automäärän rajoittamiseen, mutta luulisi olevan itsestäänselvyys nykyisessä saasteista villiintyneessä maailmassa, että rajoittaminen ei ole syytä tehdä lisäämällä paikallaan käryttävien autojen määrää vain siksi, että niin voi tehdä. Jokaiselle osapuolelle luulisi olevan miellyttävämpää se, että matka edistyy tasaisesti eikä nykimällä kuten punaisissa seisoen tahtoo käydä pinnan kiristyessä tarpeeksi.

Täällä on tuosta suoja-ajasta kerrottu ja pääsyynä suoja-ajan nykyiseen (liian pitkäksi koettuun) mittaan näyttää olevan se, että niin on aina ollut ja ei pysty muuttamaan kun niin on aina ollut ja olisihan se nyt kovin hankalaa muuttaa jotain joka on aina ollut näin.

----------


## Matkalainen

> En nyt oikein ymmärrä.
> Kyllä se minulle sopii, että liikennevaloja käytetään automäärän rajoittamiseen, mutta luulisi olevan itsestäänselvyys nykyisessä saasteista villiintyneessä maailmassa, että rajoittaminen ei ole syytä tehdä lisäämällä paikallaan käryttävien autojen määrää vain siksi, että niin voi tehdä. Jokaiselle osapuolelle luulisi olevan miellyttävämpää se, että matka edistyy tasaisesti eikä nykimällä kuten punaisissa seisoen tahtoo käydä pinnan kiristyessä tarpeeksi.


En väittänytkään, että liikennevalojen käyttäminen olisi ainoa tai paras keino autoilun vähentämiseen. Se on vain yksi toimiva keino. Autoliikenteen sujuvoittamisen tiedetään puolestaan lisäävän automäärää.




> Täällä on tuosta suoja-ajasta kerrottu ja pääsyynä suoja-ajan nykyiseen (liian pitkäksi koettuun) mittaan näyttää olevan se, että niin on aina ollut ja ei pysty muuttamaan kun niin on aina ollut ja olisihan se nyt kovin hankalaa muuttaa jotain joka on aina ollut näin.


Yksi syy on suoja-aikojen laskentatapa, johon tuossa linkkaamassasi dokumentissakin viitattiin. Nykyisellään suoja-ajat ymmärtääkseni lasketaan niin, ettei heti vihreiden alkaessa rajoituksen mukaisella nopeudella risteykseen saapuva auto voi enää törmätä risteävää ajolinjaa käyttävään autoon, sellaiseenkaan, joka on saapunut risteykseen juuri oman vihreänsä päättyessä.

----------


## Salomaa

Kaksi eri tapaa rajoittaa: liikennevalojen rytmi ja tietullit ?

Tässä siis liikennevalojen roplalailu on seiväs ja tietullit aita.  Minä puhuisin aidasta.  Henkilöauto ei jää saapumatta keskustaan siksi että punaisissa menee aikaa.  Mutta kansainvälisen kokemuksen (esim Tukholma ja Lontoo) mukaan kun keskustaan ajaminen on maksullista niin 20 - 25 % vähenee yksityisautoliikenne.

Kyllä tämä liittyy johdinautoihin, raitiovaunuihin ja kaikkeen joukkkoliikenteeseen.  Ristéävän liikenteen henkilöautoja odottaa raitiovaunu valoissa.  Lasipalatsin edessa useampi vaunu kunnes risteävän punainen sammuu. Ja se on pitkä koska se on säädetty henkilöautojenkin määrän mukaan.  Ja odottaa vaunu kunnes Esplandin autot ylittävät Manskun Lönkalle.  Eikä siinä jonossa ole yhtään joukkolliikennevälinettä.

Jos 25 % saadaan henkiläautoista pois , niin valoille voidaan säätä sujuvampi rytmi.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Autojen määrän vähentämiseen on montakin keinoa - tietullien ja liikennevalojen lisäksi. 

Yksi on tosiaan liikennevalojen rytmitys. Yhdysvalloissa tätä käytetään menestyksellisesti moottoriteiden sisääntuloliittymissä - tosin maksimoimaan moottoritien kapasiteetti. Ihan vastaavasti liikennevaloa voitaisiin käyttää moottoritien loppupäässä rajoittamaan sitä määrää autoja, mikä aikayksikössä pääsee kaupunkiin sellaiseksi, että liikenneympäristö kaupungissa on mukava jalankulkijoille. 

Toinen on vähentää autojen käytössä olevaa tilaa. Helsingin keskustassa monin paikoin voisi olla 1+1 kaistaa autoille sen sijaan, että on 2+2 tai 3+3 kaistaa. Samalla voidaan käyttää toista keinoa ympäristön parantamiseksi muille liikkujille - liikennevalojen poistaminen. 

Liikennevalothan ovat olemassa ensisijaisesti yksityisautoilun kapasiteetin maksimoimiseen. Jalankulkijoiden liikkumistarpeet - samoin kuin julkisella liikkuvien - jäävät toiseksi. Jalankulkijoiden osalta tämän voi huomata katsomalla vaikkapa rautatieaseman edessä olevia liikennevaloja. Liikennevaloissa on pitkä punainen lyhyellä vihreällä jalankulkijoille, paikassa jossa luultavasti jalankulkijoita on merkittävästi enemmän kuin autolla liikkuvia. 

Samaan sarjaan kuuluu ratikoiden kunnolliset liikennevaloetuudet. Ratikassa lienee keskimäärin merkittävästi enemmän matkustajia kuin yksityisautossa, mutta silti tämän joukon liikkumisen sujuvuus häviää yksityisautoilla liikkuvien edun tieltä. 

Autoilua voidaan siis rajoittaa monella tavalla. Kivuttomimmin se käy kuitenkin silloin, kun varmistetaan, että mahdollisimman monella on hyvä julkisen liikenteen vaihtoehto tarjolla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Liikennevalothan ovat olemassa ensisijaisesti yksityisautoilun kapasiteetin maksimoimiseen.


Liikennevaloilla vähennetään pääsuunnan kapasiteettia ja useimmissa valo-ohjatuissa risteyksissä pääsuunnan liikennemäärät ovat moninkertaiset sivukatuihin verrattuna, joten liikennevalot alentavat kapasiteettia eivätkä suinkaan maksimoi sitä.

----------


## late-

> Kun tikkataulun kymppiä kasvattaa keskellä suuremmaksi , niin ympärillä olevat renkaat 9 - 1 kasvavat myös.  Eli myös väljästi rakennettu ja haja-asutusalue tiiviin ydinkeskustan ympärillä kasvaisivat myös.


Mielenkiintoinen hypoteesi. Minun näkökulmastani Helsingin seutu ja pääkaupunkiseutu kasvavat joka tapauksessa. Kaupungistuminen on Suomessa edelleen kesken. Kun lähtökohtana on kasvu, muuttujana on enää kasvun suuntautuminen. Minä kannatan huomattavaa lisäasutusta kantakaupunkiin ja sen läheisyyteen erityisesti autoliikenteen käytössä nyt oleville alueille. Näin saadaa laajennettua varsinaisen kaupungin osuutta Helsingissä. Tällä alueelle ei kuitenkaan mahdu koko kasvu, joten keskittämisestä huolimatta muillekin alueille tulee lisää asuntoja ja asukkaita. Todennäköisesti niin, että jossain renkailla 9-5 tulee ihan yhtä paljon väkeä kuin ilman keskustan kasvattavista. Keskustaan painottaminen näkyy sitten uloimmilla renkailla, kun kaikki muut siirtyvät pykälän sisemmäs. Paitsi ne, jotka ehdoin tahdoin haluavat mahdollisimman ulos. En usko heitä olevan paljon, jos tarjolla on sama määrä neliöitä vastaavaan hintaan keskemmältäkin.

Edelleenkään minä en kiellä asumasta haja-asutusalueella. Kyllä tässä maassa riittää hyvin tilaa sellaiseen.. En kiellä asumasta lähiössäkään. Sellaisessa minäkin asun. Minusta ei kuitenkaan ole kohtuutonta toivoa, että häviävän pienen osan maamme pinta-alasta voisi rakentaa todelliseksi kaupungiksi. En näe miten se olisi muilta pois. Todelliseen kaupunkiin ei tosin mahdu kovin paljon autoja, mutta niillekin riittää vastaavasti tilaa muualla.




> Late, onko Vallinmaan alue (entinen Hartwallin alue Konalassa) esimerkki onnistuneesta asuntorakentamisesta ?


Minulla ei ole mitään havaintoa kyseisestä alueesta. Ehkä käyn joskus katsomassa mitä sieltä löytyy.

----------


## teme

Pysäköinninvalvonnan laimilyönti itseasiassa vähentänee autoliikenteen määrä sellaisilla alueilla joissa pysäköintipaikkojen kysyntä on suuri kuten Helsingin kantakaupunki. Samoin tekee liian alhaiset pysäköintimaksut, ts. niiden valvonnan puute on ihan sama kuin alemmat pysäköintimaksut. Optimaalisen parkkipaikkojen käytön kannalta pysäköintimaksu on liian alhainen jos kaikki paikat on täynnä, ja toisinpäin. Eli siis jos maksu on alhainen niin autoja seisotetaan paikalla pidempään jolloin niiden kierto hidastuu. Yksi tehokkaimmista keinoista vähentää autoilua kantakaupungissa olisikin poistaa pysäköintimaksut kokonaan.

Samasta syystä ei ole mitenkään selvää että ruuhkamaksut vähentää liikennettä, riippuu miten ne asetetaan. Jos maksu on kirjaimellisesti ruuhkamaksu niin se asetaan sen suuruiseksi että automäärä on sama kuin tieverkon maksimivälityskyky, ruuhkaantuessa tuo pienenee, eli autoliikennemäärä kasvaa.

Tarpeeksi tyhmä autopuolue on suuri apu joukkoliikenteelle, ja kun tämä on meillä kunnossa niin ei nyt sössitä sitäkin.

----------


## Teme444

> Toinen on vähentää autojen käytössä olevaa tilaa. Helsingin keskustassa monin paikoin voisi olla 1+1 kaistaa autoille sen sijaan, että on 2+2 tai 3+3 kaistaa. Samalla voidaan käyttää toista keinoa ympäristön parantamiseksi muille liikkujille - liikennevalojen poistaminen.


Itse asiassa Helsingissä noita 2+2 kaistaisia teitä henkilöautoille on varsin vähän. 3+3 kaistaista tietä, joka ei liity liittymäjärjestelyyn en muista äkkiseltään yhtään. Toki sellainenkin pätkä voi jossain olla. Noilla 2+2 kaistaisillakin teillä yleensä pätkät ovat sellaisia, joissa on erilliset raitiokaistat (tai puistomaiset alueet) joukkoliikenteelle. Sen sijaan jos tuolla tarkoitetaan 1+1 kaistaista tietä, jossa on bussikaista lisäksi tilanne on toinen. Tosin mun on vaikea siinä tapauksessa niellä asiaa liikennetilan kasvattajana autoille. Nimittäin tien kaventaminen tuossa tapauksessa heikentään joukkoliikenteen ja nimen omaan joukkoliikenteen toimivuutta ja vieläpä oleellisesti ilman että se vaikuttaa yksityisautoiluun juuri mitenkään.




> Mielenkiintoinen hypoteesi. Minun näkökulmastani Helsingin seutu ja pääkaupunkiseutu kasvavat joka tapauksessa. Kaupungistuminen on Suomessa edelleen kesken. Kun lähtökohtana on kasvu, muuttujana on enää kasvun suuntautuminen.


Erivariaatioita on ollut, mutta tuossa joku 4-5 vuotta sitten oli ideakilpailu Helsingin seudun kasvustragiasta. Tuossa visioinnin pohjana oli se, että seudulle tulisi noin 700 000 uutta asukasta vuoteen 2030 mennessä. Tämä näin äkkiseltään kuulostaa aika realistiseltä luvulta. Se tekisi Helsingistä noin kahden miljoonan asukkaan metropolialueen, nykyisen noin 1,3 miljoonan asukaan sijasta. Selvennykseksi tässä kohdin sanottakoon, että Metropolialue kattaa 12 kuntaa. Se on siis eri asia kuin Pääkaupunkiseutu, joka on hyvin teennäinen ja nykyisin täysin idioottimainen jäänne joka ei käytännössä kuvaa enää mitään.




> Minä kannatan huomattavaa lisäasutusta kantakaupunkiin ja sen läheisyyteen erityisesti autoliikenteen käytössä nyt oleville alueille. Näin saadaa laajennettua varsinaisen kaupungin osuutta Helsingissä.


Aikalallla samalla linjalla ollaan. Itse näen niin, että kantakaupunki pitäisi laajentaa idässä Itäkeskukseen asti. Pohjoisessa Keski-Pasila muuttuisi pilvenpiirtäjäalueeksi ja pohjoisempana Pohjois-Pasila/Ilmala rakennetaan ainakin osin (joku huoltoratapiha tuonne kuitenkin jäänee) kantakaupunginksi aina Mainulaan saakka, jossa se pikuhiljaa alkaa muuttua esikaupunki vyöhykkeeksi. Edempänä esim. Olunkylässä, Kontulassa, myllypurossa yms. muissa pääosin 70-luvun hengen tuotteissa ostarinen ympäristöt tiivistetään muutamien kortteleiden kokoisiksi keskustamaisiksi alueiksi. Yhtälailla sitten liikenteen valtaväylät kuten KehäI saavat meluvallut ja välittämästi niistä ulospäin rakennetaan tiivistämatalaa asutusta. Keskupuisto toki jää, mutta nykyiset peltoalueet rakennetaan ja kaikkiaan varsin tiiviisti. Vähän samaan tapan kuin Herttoniemen rannassa on tehty.




> Samasta syystä ei ole mitenkään selvää että ruuhkamaksut vähentää liikennettä, riippuu miten ne asetetaan. Jos maksu on kirjaimellisesti ruuhkamaksu niin se asetaan sen suuruiseksi että automäärä on sama kuin tieverkon maksimivälityskyky, ruuhkaantuessa tuo pienenee, eli autoliikennemäärä kasvaa.
> 
> Tarpeeksi tyhmä autopuolue on suuri apu joukkoliikenteelle, ja kun tämä on meillä kunnossa niin ei nyt sössitä sitäkin.


Ruuhkamaksuilla tosiaan voidaan pienentää automärää siellä missä ruuhkamaksuja käytetään. Vastaavasti on kokemusta siitä, että muualla autoliikenne kasvaa. Tietyllä tapaa kyseessä on nollasumma peli, vaikkei näin ihan täsmällisesti ottaen olekkaan. Helsingin niemellä ruuhkamaksut olisivat keino vähentää liikennettä alueelle ja sieltä pois. Tämä tosin ei ole se ongelma, vaan isompi ongelma on alueen sisäinen liikenne. Ruuhkamaksuilla olisi mahdollista saada läpiajoliikenne "kuriin". Toisaalta se lisää liikennettä kehällä. Kun KehäI:täkin on ehdotettu verotettavaksi ruuhkamaksulla, niin tulos tulee olemaan se, että liikenne siirtyy ei verotetuille asuinalueiden läpi kulkeville teille. Lopputulos on joka tapauksessa heikko. Parempi keino on pitää kehätie avoinna ja säädellä muilla keinoin kantakaupunkiin tulevaa automäärää. Tähän pitää lisäksi rakentaa sekä kähämäinen joukkoliikenneyhteys että keskustanläpi kulkeva riittävän tehokas ja nopea joukkoliikenne yhteys. On tälläkin palstalla ollut puhetta siitä miten paljon tietullein kerätyillä varoilla voitaisiin tukea, parantaa, kehittää jne. joukkoliikennettä. No ne puheet voidaan unohtaa. Nimittäin käytännössä aina siellä missä ruuhkamaksut on käytössä on järjestelmä ollut tappiollinen. Käytännössä siis järjestelmä syö varoja enmmän kuin se tuottaa. Sieltä ei siis joukkoliikenteen kehittämäsieen ole luvassa latiakaan.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Itse asiassa Helsingissä noita 2+2 kaistaisia teitä henkilöautoille on varsin vähän. 3+3 kaistaista tietä, joka ei liity liittymäjärjestelyyn en muista äkkiseltään yhtään. Toki sellainenkin pätkä voi jossain olla. Noilla 2+2 kaistaisillakin teillä yleensä pätkät ovat sellaisia, joissa on erilliset raitiokaistat (tai puistomaiset alueet) joukkoliikenteelle. Sen sijaan jos tuolla tarkoitetaan 1+1 kaistaista tietä, jossa on bussikaista lisäksi tilanne on toinen. Tosin mun on vaikea siinä tapauksessa niellä asiaa liikennetilan kasvattajana autoille. Nimittäin tien kaventaminen tuossa tapauksessa heikentään joukkoliikenteen ja nimen omaan joukkoliikenteen toimivuutta ja vieläpä oleellisesti ilman että se vaikuttaa yksityisautoiluun juuri mitenkään.


Tarkoitin tuolla nimenomaan alueen sisäänsyöttökatuja, kuten Mäkelänkatu, Nordenskjöldinkatu, Teollisuuskatu, Mechelininkatu, Porkkalankatu ja niin edespäin. Nämä ovat niitä katuja, jotka suurelta osin määrittävät autojen määrän kantakaupungin liikenteessä. Muun muassa Mäkelänkadulla on ainakin välillä 3+3 kaistaa ilman bussikaistamerkintöjä ja liittymäjärjestelyissä 4+4. Porkkalankadulla on liittymäjärjestelyt huomioiden 5+4 kaistaa. 

En missään tapauksessa esittänyt, että joukkoliikenteelle varattuja kaistoja vähennettäisiin, vaan puhuin nimenomaan yksityisautoilulle varatuista kaistoista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:22 ----------

Jatketaan nyt vielä hitusen samasta aiheesta, demonstroiden asiaa Mannerheimintien eteläpäällä Postitalolta Erottajalle. Tällä pätkällä yksityisautoille on varattu 2+2 kaistaa. Jos matkalla yksityisautoille varaisi sen sijaan 1+1 kaistaa, voitaisiin liikennevalot poistaa (ainakin Aleksanterinkadun risteyksestä) ja saataisiin näin ratikoille oikeasti toimivat etuudet. Lain mukaanhan risteyksessä auto väistää ratikkaa. Stockmann - Lasipalatsi on ehkä yksi pahimmista ratikkaliikenteen sumpuista keskustassa. Yhteen pysäkinväliin kuluu helposti 5 minuuttia. 

Lisätilan voisi laittaa leveämpiin jalkakäytäviin ja toimiviin pyöräkaistoihin. Tuohan on yksi niistä paikoista Helsingissä, joissa jalkakäytävällä on usein ruuhkaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos matkalla yksityisautoille varaisi sen sijaan 1+1 kaistaa, voitaisiin liikennevalot poistaa (ainakin Aleksanterinkadun risteyksestä) ja saataisiin näin ratikoille oikeasti toimivat etuudet. Lain mukaanhan risteyksessä auto väistää ratikkaa.


Sanoisin, että ei. Tuossa risteyksessä jalankulkijoiden virta on katkeamaton. Myös lain mukaan ratikka väistää jalankulkijoita suojatiellä. On parempi, että ne jalankulkijat oikeasti pysäytetään kunnolla. Vaihtoehtona on tietysti rakentaa siksak-suojatiet Manskun yli ja Varovat Aleksanterinkadun yli, mutta toimivatko ne tuollaisilla jalankulkijamäärillä riittävän hyvin? Manskun suojatiet pitää joka tapauksessa tehdä erittäin leveäksi jalankulkijoiden määrän takia. Siksakin teho saattaa kadota siihen ja toisaalta sumputtaa jalankulkijoita pahasti.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Sanoisin, että ei. Tuossa risteyksessä jalankulkijoiden virta on katkeamaton. Myös lain mukaan ratikka väistää jalankulkijoita suojatiellä. On parempi, että ne jalankulkijat oikeasti pysäytetään kunnolla. Vaihtoehtona on tietysti rakentaa siksak-suojatiet Manskun yli ja Varovat Aleksanterinkadun yli, mutta toimivatko ne tuollaisilla jalankulkijamäärillä riittävän hyvin? Manskun suojatiet pitää joka tapauksessa tehdä erittäin leveäksi jalankulkijoiden määrän takia. Siksakin teho saattaa kadota siihen ja toisaalta sumputtaa jalankulkijoita pahasti.


Siihen ratikkakiskojen ylitykseen voi hyvin laittaa samanlaisen valon kuin mitä jo nyt on Lasipalatsin edessä. Eli näyttää punaista ja metelöi kun ratikka tulee, muuten ei mitään. Ei tämä vaadi liikennevaloja niiden autokaistojen kohdalle tai risteykseen.

----------


## teme

> Sanoisin, että ei. Tuossa risteyksessä jalankulkijoiden virta on katkeamaton. Myös lain mukaan ratikka väistää jalankulkijoita suojatiellä. On parempi, että ne jalankulkijat oikeasti pysäytetään kunnolla. Vaihtoehtona on tietysti rakentaa siksak-suojatiet Manskun yli ja Varovat Aleksanterinkadun yli, mutta toimivatko ne tuollaisilla jalankulkijamäärillä riittävän hyvin? Manskun suojatiet pitää joka tapauksessa tehdä erittäin leveäksi jalankulkijoiden määrän takia. Siksakin teho saattaa kadota siihen ja toisaalta sumputtaa jalankulkijoita pahasti.


Sen juridiikan voi hoitaa niin kuin Stockan ovien edessä Aleksilla, poistetaan suojatie.

Käytännössä niillä valottomilla suojateille kiskojen yli ei ole juuri mitään merkitystä, ja valojenkin kanssa vähän niin ja näin. Ihmiset katsoo että tuleeko ratikka ja jos ei niin kävelee yli, kts. esim. Hakaniemi. Niin kauan kuin tuo tapahtuu pysäkin luona tai muuten alueilla joilla raitiovaunujen nopeus on pieni niin ei tuossa mitään ongelmaa ole.

Manskulla se 1 +1 kaistaa ja kiskot keskellä toimisi minusta ihan hyvin ilman valojakin paitsi että Forumin ja Ylioppilastalon välissä missä on kolmet kiskot voisi olla vähän ongelmia. Tähän ratkaisuna tuplapysäkki siihen kohti, kuten joskus puhuttu.

----------


## Mikko Lahti

> Jatketaan nyt vielä hitusen samasta aiheesta, demonstroiden asiaa Mannerheimintien eteläpäällä Postitalolta Erottajalle. Tällä pätkällä yksityisautoille on varattu 2+2 kaistaa. Jos matkalla yksityisautoille varaisi sen sijaan 1+1 kaistaa, voitaisiin liikennevalot poistaa (ainakin Aleksanterinkadun risteyksestä) ja saataisiin näin ratikoille oikeasti toimivat etuudet. Lain mukaanhan risteyksessä auto väistää ratikkaa. Stockmann - Lasipalatsi on ehkä yksi pahimmista ratikkaliikenteen sumpuista keskustassa. Yhteen pysäkinväliin kuluu helposti 5 minuuttia.


Kannatan tätä! Samalla kun tällainen remontti tehtäisiin, voitaisiin nykyiset Lasipalatsin ja Ylioppilastalon pysäkit yhdistää yhdeksi pitkäksi pysäkiksi Mannerheimintielle, Kaivokadun-Simonkadun ja Aleksanterinkadun risteysten väliin, kuten joku täällä foorumilla aiemmin jo ehdotti. Pysäkki palvelisi kerralla kaupungin koko ydinkeskustaa ja mahdollistaisi kätevät vaihdot Mannerheimintien ja Hämeentien suuntien linjojen välillä.

----------


## Albert

> Liikenneministeri Merja Kyllönen kertoo STT:lle, että hän kannattaa  ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönottoa pääkaupunkiseudulla.


*Linkki* uutiseen.

----------


## Teme444

> Tarkoitin tuolla nimenomaan alueen sisäänsyöttökatuja, kuten Mäkelänkatu, Nordenskjöldinkatu, Teollisuuskatu, Mechelininkatu, Porkkalankatu ja niin edespäin. Nämä ovat niitä katuja, jotka suurelta osin määrittävät autojen määrän kantakaupungin liikenteessä. Muun muassa Mäkelänkadulla on ainakin välillä 3+3 kaistaa ilman bussikaistamerkintöjä ja liittymäjärjestelyissä 4+4. Porkkalankadulla on liittymäjärjestelyt huomioiden 5+4 kaistaa.


Teollisuuskadun liikennevirran määrittelee aika pitkälti junatie, tuo Itäväylän jatke, joka on 1+1 kaistainen. Liikenne tahdistetaan valoilla. Mechelinin kadulla tietysti voitaisiin jotain tehdä, jos tilalle on parempaa käyttöä. Eteläosassa tietä onkin ratikkakiskot, kuten Mäkelänkadullakin. Toisaalta Mechelinkatu jakaa liikenteen kuormaa aika paljon pois esim. Manskulta, jolla se muuten kulkisi. Melkein kuitenkin mielummin näkisin tuon liikenne virran olevan niman omaan tuolla Mechelinkadulla kuin manskulla. Porkkalankadun syöttävän liikenteenmäärän määrittelee aika pitkälti Länsiväylän pään valot. Liikennetilallisesti suurin ongelma lienee nimen omaan tuolla Mäkelänkadulla ja tähän liittyen sillä, että sen syöttävä liikenne ei tautu esim. Sörnäisten rantatielle luontevasti, jossa se aiheuttaisi huomattavan paljon vähemmän haittaa. Millä järjestelyllä se sinne taipuisi onkin toinen juttu.




> En missään tapauksessa esittänyt, että joukkoliikenteelle varattuja kaistoja vähennettäisiin, vaan puhuin nimenomaan yksityisautoilulle varatuista kaistoista.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:22 ----------
> 
> Jatketaan nyt vielä hitusen samasta aiheesta, demonstroiden asiaa Mannerheimintien eteläpäällä Postitalolta Erottajalle. Tällä pätkällä yksityisautoille on varattu 2+2 kaistaa. Jos matkalla yksityisautoille varaisi sen sijaan 1+1 kaistaa, voitaisiin liikennevalot poistaa (ainakin Aleksanterinkadun risteyksestä) ja saataisiin näin ratikoille oikeasti toimivat etuudet. Lain mukaanhan risteyksessä auto väistää ratikkaa. Stockmann - Lasipalatsi on ehkä yksi pahimmista ratikkaliikenteen sumpuista keskustassa. Yhteen pysäkinväliin kuluu helposti 5 minuuttia. 
> 
> Lisätilan voisi laittaa leveämpiin jalkakäytäviin ja toimiviin pyöräkaistoihin. Tuohan on yksi niistä paikoista Helsingissä, joissa jalkakäytävällä on usein ruuhkaa.


Tosiasia on se, että autottomaksi emme kaupunki saa, eli autojen kanssa joudutaan jokatapauksessa elämään. Jonkilaista kävelykeskustyyppistä voidaan tehdä, mutta kovinkaan laajaa aluetta ei noinkaan ole mahdollista saada aikaan. Eli tällöin pitää miettiä missä ne autot aiheuttaisivat mahdollisimman vähän päänvaivaa ja tehdä ratkaisut sen mukaan ottaen huomioon sen missä määrin liikennettä voidaan muuten ohjata esim mainituilla liikennnevaloilla. Minusta tällöin olisi fiksumpaa viedä autoja sinne kaupunkikeskustan laidoille, kuin ajattaa niitä läpi.

Tämä huomioiden pitää ensin miettiä mihin siirretään tuo manskulla nykyisin oleva liikennevirta. Olettaisin, että varsin huomattava osa tuosta menee erottajalta edelleen etelään, niin pitää esittää kysymys olisiko ko. pätkä tunneloitavissa ja jos olisi mitkä olisivat kustannukset. Sen sijaan jos valtaosa liikennevirrasta kääntyy joko Uudenmaankadulle, Espalle tai Kaivokadulle, niin millä ratkaisulla liikenne kääntyisi ennen Eduskuntataloa. Mikäli nämä olisivat keskustasa asioivia ihmisiä niin miten siinä tapauksessa saataisiin ihmiset pysäköimään pyhän lehmänsä pohjoisemmaksi. Todennäköisesti mitenkään noin yksioikeinen kysymys ei ole vaan kaikkia noita osa-alueita tulee miettiä. Sinänsä vaikka idea tuossa onkin omalla tavallaa hyvä, niin melkein kuitenkin valmis sanomaan sen niin, että mielummin manskun liikennettä jaeteen ensin muille väylille ja se loppu mikä jää tunneloidaan ko. paikan ohi ja koko vapautuva tila jää kevyelle liikenteelle + joukkoliikenteelle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä huomioiden pitää ensin miettiä mihin siirretään tuo manskulla nykyisin oleva liikennevirta.


Lomalla ollessa ei pitäisi miettiä työasioita, mutta...

Ei Manskun liikennevirtaa tarvitse mihinkään ohjata. Sen voi poistaa. Ja se poistuu sillä, ettei se pääse mihinkään ja ettei sille ole tilaa eli kaistoja. Kansainvälinen termi tälle asialle on _Traffic Evaporation_, liikenteen haihtuminen.

Kantakaupungin liikenteen kannalta olennaista on, että kantakaupungissa sijaitsevien rakennusten liikennetarpeet hoidetaan. Se ei tarkoita sitä, että jokaisen kiinteistön katutason oven eteen pitää päästä autolla ja siinä pitää olla tilaisuus pysäköidä. Vaan sitä, että kiinteistöjen huolto toimii. Kaikki eivät voi kulkea kantakaupungissa autolla, kun sille ei ole tilaa, joten siihen ei tarvitse varautua. Kiinteistöhuolto voidaan hoitaa kävelyalueillakin oleville kiinteistöille. Ja jos niissä on autotallipaikkoja, sekin ajo kävelyalueella voidaan sallia, koska se on vähäistä.

Traffic Evapration perustuu siihen, ettei korttelikaupungissa ole missään tapauksessa tilaa 100 % autoliikenteelle. Sen vuoksi siellä on oltava autoton liikennejärjestelmä, joka on kaikkien kantakaupungissa asioivien ja asuvien käytössä. Kaikki se liikenne, joka ei voi käyttää autoa, käyttää autotonta liikennejärjestelmää. Siis joukkoliikennettä, pyöräilyä ja kävelyä. Autoilun määrä on se liikennemäärä, jonka katuverkko kykenee välittämään. Jos katuverkon kapasiteettia lisätään, autoilu lisääntyy ja muu liikenne vähenee. Jos katukapasiteettia vähennetään, tapahtuu toisin päin, eli joukkoliikenteen, pyöräilyn ja kävelyn määrä lisääntyy ja autoilu vähenee.

Tämä ei ole teoriaa, vaan selitys koetulle todellisuudelle. Katuja on suljettu Helsingissäkin, eikä sillä ole ollut vaikutusta muiden katujen liikenteeseen, kun autoilijat ovat oppineet ja tottuneet siihen, että jokin katu ei ole enää käytössä. Mutta merkittävämpää ovat ehkä muualla maailmassa tehdyt ratkaisut. Esimerkiksi New Yorkin keskustan katujen muuttaminen kävelyalueiksi sekä useiden kaupunkien pysyvät kävelyalueet.

Antero

----------


## Teme444

> Lomalla ollessa ei pitäisi miettiä työasioita, mutta...
> 
> Ei Manskun liikennevirtaa tarvitse mihinkään ohjata. Sen voi poistaa. Ja se poistuu sillä, ettei se pääse mihinkään ja ettei sille ole tilaa eli kaistoja. Kansainvälinen termi tälle asialle on _Traffic Evaporation_, liikenteen haihtuminen.
> 
> Kantakaupungin liikenteen kannalta olennaista on, että kantakaupungissa sijaitsevien rakennusten liikennetarpeet hoidetaan. Se ei tarkoita sitä, että jokaisen kiinteistön katutason oven eteen pitää päästä autolla ja siinä pitää olla tilaisuus pysäköidä. Vaan sitä, että kiinteistöjen huolto toimii. Kaikki eivät voi kulkea kantakaupungissa autolla, kun sille ei ole tilaa, joten siihen ei tarvitse varautua. Kiinteistöhuolto voidaan hoitaa kävelyalueillakin oleville kiinteistöille. Ja jos niissä on autotallipaikkoja, sekin ajo kävelyalueella voidaan sallia, koska se on vähäistä.


Et sitten joko lukenut, ymmärtänyt lukemaasi tai halunnut ymmärtää mitä tuossa sanoin. Yritetään lyhyesti uudestaan. Oleellista on ymmärtää sen liikenteen luonne. Jos se on läpikulkuliikennettä eteläisempiin kaupunginosiin, niin sitä ei voida poistaa. Sen sijaan reittiin voidaan vaikuttaa erillaisin järjestelyin. Tässä tapauksessa todennäköisesti osa tästä liikenteestä on tälläistä. Tällöin jonkilainen ratkaisu on tuolle liikenteelle oltava olemassa. Kuten aiemmin totesin, niin fiksuin tapan on tässä tilanteessa viedä liikenne laitoja myöden. Käytännössä siis liikenteen ei välttämättä tarvitse kulkea tuosta kohdasta, mutta koska alueella on isoja viranomaiskohteita kuten palolaitosta, poliisia sairaalaa jne. niin todennökisyys tuohon on kuitenkin suhteellisen iso. Mikäli se on ikään kuin kauttakulkuliikennettä (esim. mainitsemilleni muille kaduille) niin tuollaisen liikennevirran ohjaaminen toisaalle on tärkein yksitttäinen kysymys ja samalla ratkaisu. Näihin todennäköisesti auttaa tila-aika-suhteen parantaminen toisaalla ja tila-aika-suhteen heikentäminen ao. kohteessa. Sen sijaan kuten sanoin, jos kyse on paikallisesta asioivasta liikenteestä, niin ratkaisu on liikenteen pysäyttäminen aiemmin. Käytänössä nämä kaksi viimeistä ovat tuota mistä tuossa itsekkin sanot. Olen pahoillani jos kirjoitin sen verta epäselvästi ettei se tekstistäni auennut.

Tietänet siinä missä minäkin sen, että tilan viemisellä pois voidaan vaikuttaa paikalliseen liikenteeseen. Sen sijaan kokonaisliikenteeseen (tehtyihin matkoihin) sillä ei voida vaikuttaa. Mikäli siis ihmiset liikkuvat autollaan alueelta A alueen B läpi alueelle C, niin B:n sulkeminen ei tätä liikennettä suinkaan poista vaan saa liikenteen kulkemaan alueen D kautta. Sen sijaan alueen C sulkemisella saadaan aikaan vaikutus, jossa tuo autoliikenne suorite arvoltaa lyhenee jäädessään alueelle B, vaikkei liikenne (siis matkamääräisesti) tässäkään tapauksessakaan mihinkään poistu.

Huh... onpas taas tekstiä, meinaa itsekkään saada selvää...

----------


## hylje

Jos lähdetään siitä, että henkilöautoliikenne keskustassa on tosiasia, ei sitä tietenkään aiota muuttaa ja ratkaisut ovat sen mukaisia. Kadut ovat isoja, nopeita ja vaarallisia ympäristölleen.

Mutta maailmalla on ihan todellinen, toimivaksi todistettu periaate, ettei keskustassa ole henkilöautoliikennettä. Välimuotojakin on, eli vaikka kävelykeskusta jossa autoilija (esim. jakeluauton kuljettaja) saa ajaa jalankulkijan kanssa tasa-arvoisesti.

Vaikka vain hälytysliikenne saisi ajaa kävelykeskustassa, rutiiniliikenne joustaa kyllä. Toimitukset voi tehdä maan alta autolla tai maan päällä jalankulkuun verrattavilla kulkuvälineillä. Tai vaikka keskustaa kiertävän rahtiraitiovaunun avulla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jatketaan nyt vielä hitusen samasta aiheesta, demonstroiden asiaa Mannerheimintien eteläpäällä Postitalolta Erottajalle. Tällä pätkällä yksityisautoille on varattu 2+2 kaistaa. Jos matkalla yksityisautoille varaisi sen sijaan 1+1 kaistaa, voitaisiin liikennevalot poistaa (ainakin Aleksanterinkadun risteyksestä) ja saataisiin näin ratikoille oikeasti toimivat etuudet. Lain mukaanhan risteyksessä auto väistää ratikkaa. Stockmann - Lasipalatsi on ehkä yksi pahimmista ratikkaliikenteen sumpuista keskustassa. Yhteen pysäkinväliin kuluu helposti 5 minuuttia. 
> 
> Lisätilan voisi laittaa leveämpiin jalkakäytäviin ja toimiviin pyöräkaistoihin. Tuohan on yksi niistä paikoista Helsingissä, joissa jalkakäytävällä on usein ruuhkaa.


Palaan taas vanhaan mieliaiheeseeni. Jos tuolla pätkällä autoliikenteelle riittäisi kaistat 1+1, niin silloin ehdottaisin, taas uudestaan, Heikinpuiston palauttamista. Järjestely olisi idästä länteen seuraava: jalkakäytävä, raitiotien pariraide, puisto, kaksikaistainen autotie ja jalkakäytävä. Paitsi että ympäristö muuttuisi paljon miellyttävämmäksi, myös raitiotieliikenne sujuvoituisi kummasti, kun Kolmikulmassa se ei risteäisi lainkaan autoliikenteen kanssa. Luonnollisena jatkona olisi raitiotieradan siirto Mannerheimintien itälaidalle myös välillä Postitalo - Ooppera. Tämäkin eräs vanha mieliajatukseni. Musiikkitalolta eteenpäin poistaisin itäreunalta jalkakäytävän kokonaan, kevyt liikenne voi kulkea puistossa, jossa onkin jo kevyen liikenteen väylä Mannerheimintien vierellä. Raitiotien erottaisin niin kadusta kuin puistostakin pensasaidalla ja radan toteuttaisin nurmiratana. Ja niin olisi Helsinki taas vähän parempi paikka.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Teollisuuskadun liikennevirran määrittelee aika pitkälti junatie, tuo Itäväylän jatke, joka on 1+1 kaistainen.


Mutta 1+1-kaistainen Junatie on kokonaan liikennevaloista vapaata. Ensimmäisissä liikennevaloissa Hämeentien sillan jälkeen on jo 2+2 kaistaa. 2+2-kaistainen liikennevalotie taas vastaa hyvin pitkälle 1+1-kaistaista liikennevaloista vapaata tietä. Vääksyntien risteyksen jälkeen 2-kaistaista tietä on sen verran risteyksen jälkeen, että se puskuroi kyllä liikennevalojen syöttämät kaksi kaistallista autoja. Toiseen suuntaan ei ole sitäkään ongelmaa. Junatien yksi kaista pystyy siis syöttämään enemmän autoja kuin kaksi kaistaa valotetulla Teollisuuskadulla pystyisi syömään.

----------


## teme

Espan yksikaistamista tutkitiin malleilla, ajatus siis niin että risteyksiin jäisi kuitenkin useampi kaista. Autoliikenne eli kapasiteetti vähenee mallinnusten mukaan ulkomuistista jotain 10%. Käytännössä se onko esim. Kaivokadulla aseman edessä kaksi vai yksi kaistaa ei ole mitään väliä autoliikenteen kannalta, kun pullokaula on ne ristykset, se vaan tekisi valojen poistamisen helpommaksi kun ylitettävien ajoratojen määrä ja leveys vähenee. Valojen poistaminen esimerkiksi Keskuskadun risteyksestä taas luultavasti kasvattaisi kapasiteettia samasta syystä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sen sijaan kokonaisliikenteeseen (tehtyihin matkoihin) sillä ei voida vaikuttaa. Mikäli siis ihmiset liikkuvat autollaan alueelta A alueen B läpi alueelle C, niin B:n sulkeminen ei tätä liikennettä suinkaan poista vaan saa liikenteen kulkemaan alueen D kautta. Sen sijaan alueen C sulkemisella saadaan aikaan vaikutus, jossa tuo autoliikenne suorite arvoltaa lyhenee jäädessään alueelle B, vaikkei liikenne (siis matkamääräisesti) tässäkään tapauksessakaan mihinkään poistu.


Kun asia ei nimenomaan ole näin. Vaikka liikennesuunnittelussa on meillä noudatettu vuosikymmenet yksinkertaistettua ajattelua siitä, että matkatuotos on vakio ja tehtyjen matkojen määrään ei voi vaikuttaa, asia ei vaan ole niin. Ihmisten liikkumistottumukset sopeutuvat tarjontaan. Ja kun autoliikenteen tarjontaa on 1960-luvulta alkaen määrätietoisesti kasvatettu, on kasvanut myös autoilun määrä. Autoliikenteeseen ovat sopeutuneet niin kuluttajat kuin palveluiden tarjoajat ja työpaikat. Kaikki autoilun määrää lisäten.

Jos siis tuo esittämäsi reitti B suljetaan, osa A:n ja C:n välillä liikkuvista lakkaa liikkumasta tätä väliä, eivätkä he käytä vaihtoehtoista reittiä D. He esimerkiksi hoitavat ennen C:ssä hoitamansa asiat A:ssa tai D:ssä. Muutokset eivät tapahdu hetkessä, mutta ne tapahtuvat.

Todellisuuden esimerkki tästä tilanteesta mutta kääntäen on Kehä 2 Espoossa. Kun tie avattiin liikenteelle, kohta sen kautta kulki enemmän liikennettä kuin liikenne väheni entisiltä korvanneilta reiteiltä. Eli Kehä 2, uusi liikenneväylä ja -kapasiteetti lisäsi autoliikennettä. Miksi? Tätä on selitetty esimerkiksi sillä, että Kauniaisista ja Nihtisillasta syntyi entisiä parempi yhteys Matinkylään ja Tapiolaan, joten paikallisten liikkeiden sijasta ryhdyttiin asioimaan kauempana, kun kerran kauemmaksi nyt pääsi.

Kauppakeskuskulttuuri kokonaisuudessaan perustuu tähän samaan asiaan. Silloin kun ei ollut autoja eikä monikaistaisia kehäteitä, ei ollut mahdollista asioida esim. Tikkurilasta Jumbossa. Riitti, että käveltiin korttelikauppaan ja isommat asiat hoidettiin Tikkurilan keskustassa. Lähiöissä käytiin ostareilla, usein kävellen. Jos nämä autoilureitit suljetaan tai ruuhkautuminen tekee niiden käytön sietämättömäksi, ihmiset palaavat asioimaan lähellä. Liikenteen määrä siis vähenee, kun kapasiteetti vähenee. Ja on ratkaiseva ero sillä, tehdäänkö kauppamatka kävellen vai autolla. Kumpikin on yksi matka, mutta niiden merkitys liikenteen ympäristöhaitalle ja kustannuksille on aivan toinen.

Antero

----------


## Teme444

> Kun asia ei nimenomaan ole näin.


Kyllä se nimen omaan menee näin.




> Vaikka liikennesuunnittelussa on meillä noudatettu vuosikymmenet yksinkertaistettua ajattelua siitä, että matkatuotos on vakio ja tehtyjen matkojen määrään ei voi vaikuttaa, asia ei vaan ole niin.


Jos sinulle noin on opetettu niin olet oikeassa, että väärin on opetettu. Tehtyjen matkojen määrään sekä laatuun vaikuttaa monetkin asiat.




> Jos siis tuo esittämäsi reitti B suljetaan, osa A:n ja C:n välillä liikkuvista lakkaa liikkumasta tätä väliä, eivätkä he käytä vaihtoehtoista reittiä D. He esimerkiksi hoitavat ennen C:ssä hoitamansa asiat A:ssa tai D:ssä. Muutokset eivät tapahdu hetkessä, mutta ne tapahtuvat.


No ei kyllä ihan noinkaan. Liikkuminen perustuu liikkumistarpeeseen, joko todelliseen tai kuviteltuun. Jos esimerkiksi vaikka sadalla ihmisellä on tarve liikkue Tapiolasta Itäkeskukseen niin he liikkuvat. Jos oletetaan, että he liikkuvat ao. matkan autolla siten, että 80 heistä ajaa keskustan läpi ja 20 kehää myöten niin tähän jakaumaan voidaan vaikuttaa. Jos keskustan reitti tehdään hankalaksi, niin se aiheuttaa siirtymää määrässä X. Itse en tosin pidä ihmisten kiusaamisesta lainkaan. Jos sen sijaan reitti suljetaan kokonaan, niin ei olla lainkaan vaikutettu liikkumistarpeeseen. Tästä on seurauksena, että tuo 100 ihmistä liikkuu edelleen ko. väliä. He käyttävät liikkumiseen joko vaihtoehtoista reittiä tai vaihtoehtoista liikennemuotoa. Jos vaihtoehtoista reittiä, niin liikenne kasvaa toisaalla. Jos vaihtoehtoista liikennevälinettä autoilu vähenee, mutta sen toisen kulkumuodon matkamäärä lisääntyy. Kokonaismatkamäärä pysyy hyvin lähellä samaa kuitenkin.

Kokonaismatkamäärään puolestaan vaikuttaa lopulta se, kuinka iso osa tuosta liikenteestä oli oikeasti todellista tarvetta ja kuinka paljon kuviteltua tarvetta versus liikkumisen helpous. Jos edelleen ajatusta viedään pidemmälle, niin vaikka tuosta 100 ihmisestä esim. 80 kävivät töissä Itäkeskuksessa ja 20 asioilla/sukuloimassa jne. Niin muutos voi olla tuo 20. Mikäli liikkuminen on vaivalloista niin se 20 voi vähetä, mutta jos vaikka metron, junan tms. myötä liikkuminen helpottuu, niin liikkuminen lisääntyy eli kuvitellun liikumisen kynnys alenee tarpeeseen nähden. Käytännössä aiempaa pienemmästä syystä lähdetään liikkelle.

Se miten liikkumistarpeeseen voidaan vaikuttaa on sitten toinen asia, johon voidaan vaikuttaa joko
A) vaikuttamalla Itäkeskuksen kehittämiseen jolloin ihmisä muuttaa Tapiolasta sinne tai
B) Tapiolan kehitykseen jolloin työpaikkoja siirtyy sinne.
Molemmissa tapauksissa liikkumistarve pienenee. Se tosin ei pienene siksi, että keskustasta oli alue läpiajolta kielletty/estetty vaan muista syistä, joita on mahdollista toteuttaa ilman kieltoakin. Olisiko moinen ehitys ilman kielto mahdollinen/todennköinen onkin sitten toinen juttu.

Sama asia toisin sanottuna. Helsingissä käy kehyskunnista töissä about 350 000 ihmistä (tämä muistinvarainen tieto). He käyvät Helsingissä töissä riippumatta siitä saako Kehä I:n sisään ajaa autolla lainkaan. Mikäli saa, niin he ajavat, jos se on hankalaa siirrytään osin toisiin välineisiin ja jos ei saa, niin he käyttävät jotain muuta välinettä. Oleellista on se, että he käyvät ko. alueella. Kieltämällä autot kehän yli loppuu kyllä käytännössä muu kuin edellä mainittu työmatkaliikenne, koska se on pakko suorittaa. Tällöin kyllä liikkuminen vähenee, eri asia on sitten se kuinka paljon tuo liikkuminen vähenee tai oikeammin suuntautuu uudelleen. Vaihtoehtona tuolle on liikkumistarpeen poistaminen, joko niin että työpaikat siirtyvät kehän ulkopuolelle tai ihmiset siirtyvät asumaan kehän sisäpuolelle. Tällöinkin työmatkat tehdään, mutta toisin tavoin.

Aiemmin puhuttu keskusta alueen kohdalla pitäisi ensin miettiä miten suuri tämä autoton alue olisi. Itse pidän järkevänä oikeasti liikekeskustan kokoista aluetta. Jossain Punavuoressa, Eirassa tai Hietalahden tietämillä ei siinämäärin liikenteellisiä ongelmia ole että se olisi perusteltua. Tällöin näille alueille tulee liikennekäytävä järjestää. Se on kaikkien etu. Se ei sunkaan tarkoita sitä, että tuo liikennekäytävä kulkisi manskua myöten, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Toimivat liikennekäytävät yhdistettynä autottomiin alueisiin kun kuitenkin on se paras kombinaatio, eikä ainoastaan keskustassa.




> Todellisuuden esimerkki tästä tilanteesta mutta kääntäen on Kehä 2 Espoossa. Kun tie avattiin liikenteelle, kohta sen kautta kulki enemmän liikennettä kuin liikenne väheni entisiltä korvanneilta reiteiltä. Eli Kehä 2, uusi liikenneväylä ja -kapasiteetti lisäsi autoliikennettä. Miksi? Tätä on selitetty esimerkiksi sillä, että Kauniaisista ja Nihtisillasta syntyi entisiä parempi yhteys Matinkylään ja Tapiolaan, joten paikallisten liikkeiden sijasta ryhdyttiin asioimaan kauempana, kun kerran kauemmaksi nyt pääsi.


Olet jäljillä. Tosin näppärästi unohdat sen minkä tuossa yllä sanoin. kuvitellun liikkumistarpeen liikkumisen helppouteen nähden, joka on tuossa muuttujana. Toinen tietysi on se, minkä verran liikkumista tuli lisää muista liikkumismuodoista.




> Kauppakeskuskulttuuri kokonaisuudessaan perustuu tähän samaan asiaan. Silloin kun ei ollut autoja eikä monikaistaisia kehäteitä, ei ollut mahdollista asioida esim. Tikkurilasta Jumbossa. Riitti, että käveltiin korttelikauppaan ja isommat asiat hoidettiin Tikkurilan keskustassa. Lähiöissä käytiin ostareilla, usein kävellen. Jos nämä autoilureitit suljetaan tai ruuhkautuminen tekee niiden käytön sietämättömäksi, ihmiset palaavat asioimaan lähellä. Liikenteen määrä siis vähenee, kun kapasiteetti vähenee.


Nyt meni metsän ja rajusti kauppakeskusten osalta. Unohdat tyystin (tai et tiedä) kauppakeskusten syntyhistorian. Kauppakeskuksia on oikeastaan kolmen tyyppisiä. Vanhan typpi on eräänlainen kivijalkakaupan jatke. Eräällä tavalla voidaan ajatella erikoistuneena tavaratalona. Tällöin se on syntynyt erikoiskaupan vastineeksi keskustatavarataloille ja nimen omaan keskustaan. Tyypiltään tämä on vanhin kauppakeskustyyppi, jollaisia on voitu nähdä jo 1800 -luvulla. Tosin ei Suomessa. Näille on tyypillistä, että ne sijaitsevat kaupungin keskustassa. Helsingistä tälläisenä esimerkkinä on Forum. Toinen tyyppi on sitten lähiörakentamisen ja sinne sijoitetun ostoskeskuksen jalostettu muoto. Tällöin näitä on rakennettu esikaupunki tai kuten suomessa lähiön keskukseksi puuttuvien kivijalkakauppojen tilalle. Vetovoimaisia ostareita meillä on edelleen Helsingissä, mainittakoon nyt tässä Kontulan ostari. Tälläisen alkuunpaneman kehityksen tuloksena on syntynyt myös Itäkeskuksen kauppakeskus, siitäkin huolimatta (tai juuri siitä syystä) että Puhos on kadun toisella puolella. Tuoreampiakin esimerkkejä on kuten Columbus Vuosaaressa tai paraikaa rakenteilla oleva Myllypuron kauppakeskus. Tuo uusin tyyppi, johon viittaat Jumbon (ilmeisesti ainokaisena kauppakeskus tyyppinä) kohdalla on tosiaan uusin ja se on mahdollistunut vain autoilun JA hajonneen kaupunkirakenteen, ansiosta jossa autoa on pakko käyttää jokatapauksessa. Mainittakoon tässä sekin, että jos autoilua rajoitetaan tai se vaikka kiellettäisiin kokonaan, niin näistä ainoastaan tuo viimeisin tyyppi on se joka kärsisi. Tosin on todettava, että tämän viimeisimmänkin tyypin kohdalla on viimeaikoina pyritty siihen, että niiden yhteyteen tehdään yhtä ja toista asuin, toimisto yms. rakentamista, kuten vaikka Isossa Omenassa, Espoossa.




> Ja on ratkaiseva ero sillä, tehdäänkö kauppamatka kävellen vai autolla. Kumpikin on yksi matka, mutta niiden merkitys liikenteen ympäristöhaitalle ja kustannuksille on aivan toinen.


Tästä olemme samaa mieltä. Tässä kohtaa myös lienee suurin ero. Nimittin jotta tuollaiseen vahvaan palveluun pystyvään asuinaluisiin päästää on meidän kaupunkirakenteemme oltava riittävän tiivis, jotta peruskaupat voisivat olla lähellä ja sitä pitää tukea riittävän tehokkaalla, tarkoituksen mukaisellla joukkoliikenteellä, jotta myös ne erikoiskaupat olipa järjestetty miten hyvänsä olisivat tavoitettavissa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos sen sijaan reitti suljetaan kokonaan, niin ei olla lainkaan vaikutettu liikkumistarpeeseen. Tästä on seurauksena, että tuo 100 ihmistä liikkuu edelleen ko. väliä.


Ja jos jonkun tuotteen hintaa nostetaan, ei olla lainkaan vaikutettu tuotteen kysyntään. Joten sen seurauksena ostajien määrä ei vähene, vaikka hintaa kuinka nostettaisiin. Niinhän tämä kaupankäynti toimii?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mun täytyy valitettavasti todeta että en kuulu siihen koulukuntaan joka näkee pääväylillä autolla liikkumisen fyysisen estämisen parhaimpana keinona vähentää yksityisautoiilua suurkaupungin keskustassa ja ruuhkaisilla alueilla ja sisääntuloteillä. Jo jossain aiemmassa ketjussa kirjoitin, että jos aletaan kasata fyysisiä esteitä niin:
- autot kasaantuvat paikkoihin joihin ne pääsevät, syntyy vielä pahempia ruuhkia ja ympäristö,  yleinen viihtyvyys ja turvallisuus kärsii
- satunnainen kiireinen liikkuminen autolla muuttuu mahdottomaksi, monet ihmiset kokevat sen liikkumisen rajoittamisena ja perusoikeuksiin puuttumisena. On nimittäin matkoja joita ei voi tehdä joukkoliikenteellä vaikka yhteys on olemassa
- Helsinki on maantieteelliseltä ominaisuuksiltaan sellainen että keskustan läpiajon järjestäminen, jos pintaliikenneverkkoa supistetaan, muuttuu mahdottomaksi
- Muissa Helsingin kokoisissa ja isommissa läntisten teollisuusmaiden kaupungeissa on autoilu keskustassa vähennetty tietullein/ruuhkamaksuin ja/tai maanalaisin katuverkoin tai sallittu pääsy autolla ns historiallisiin keskustoihin vain maksamalla suhteellisen korkea pysäköintimaksu joka maksetaan alueen rajapuomilla ts keskustassa ja ruuhkassa autoilulle määrätään korkeampi hinta joka vähentää turhaa ja aiheetonta autoilua

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Fyysisestä rajoittamisesta:

Ensinnäkin rajallisia resursseja kuten tiepinta kaupungissa voi jakaa arpomalla, jonottamalla, painimalla tai huutokauppaamalla. Jälkimmäinen on sivistynein ja kivuttomin tapa, ja ruuhkamaksut tarkoittaa tuota. Ja käytännössä ne toimivat ihan samalla tavalla kuin toimisi valo-ohjaus joka päästää vain sen määrän mitä se ruuhkautumatta vetää autoja motarille, ainoa ero on se että ei muodostu jonoja valoihin ja että järjestys siinä jonossa joka olisi valoissa on satunnainen.

Toiseksi, Helsingissä ylipäänsä on mitoitusongelma on moottoriteissä. Kehä III tasolle tulee kahdeksan moottoritietä, Kehä I tasolla seitsämän ja kantakaupunkiin kuusi. Ne kehätiet eikä kantakaupungin tieverkko ei yksinkertaisesti vedä niin paljon liikennettä kuin nuo moottoritiet pystyy syöttämään. Asiaa voi lähestyä kahdella tavalla, voidaan yrittää kasvattaa kehäteiden ja kantakaupungin katuverkon kapasiteettia, käytännössä tarkoittaa astronomisen hintaisia tunneleita joihin ei ole rahaa, eli vaihtoehto on täysin teoreettinen. Tämän takia myös keskustelu siitä että pitäisikö esimerkiksi kymmenen tuhannen ihmisten liisää päästä liikkumaan autolla poikittain on täysin irrelevanttia, jos jotain pitäisi tehdä se implikoi että se on mahdollista ja jos ei se ole niin sitten on ihan samantekevää pitäisikö vai ei. Tai sitten voidaan tehdä niin että pienennetään niiden säteittäisen motareiden kapasiteettia, esimerkiksi muutetaan Länsiväylä Lauttasaaressa kaduksi, siihen Porkkalankatuun se liikennevirta hyytyy kuitenkin, se on ihan yksi lysti onko sen pää Ruoholahdessa vai Koivusaaressa.

Kolmanneksi, se keskustan läpiajavan liikenteen määrä on ihan pähkinöitä, minä en tajua miten siitä saadaan niin iso juttu. Esimerkiksi sen Espan yksikaistaistamisen ansiosta läpiajavan liikenteen määrä olisi vähentynyt jopa useammalla tuhannella autolla päivässä. Vertailun vuoksi kehäteillä on pikkuhiljaa satatuhatta autoa päivässä, Hesarillakin on lähemmäs 40 000 autoa päivässä. En tiedä kannatanko niiden täyssulkua, mutta sekä Kaivokadun että Espat voi pistää huomenna kiinni eikä se vaikuta koko kaupungin liikenteeseen juuri mitenkään, ja luultavasti lisää keskustaan tulevien autojen määrää koska katutilaa vapautuu läpiajosta. Asiaa on tutkittu autottomana päivänä, kummatkin Espat kiinni, ja mitään olennaisia vaikutuksia ei edes havaittu. Pohjoisranta nopeutui, Nordenskiöldinkatu hidastui jotain prosentin pari, samoin joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät kasvoivat hieman. Käytännössä muutokset menevät mittaustarkkuuden marginaaleihin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:54 ----------

Lisätään vielä että Kaivokatuhan oli kiinni, ja metrokin rikki pari päivää keskellä talvista työviikkoa, kun oli se vesivahinko. Minun tietääkseni tämä ei aiheuttanut liikennekaaosta tai liike-elämän joukkopakoa kehyskuntiin.

----------


## hylje

> Mun täytyy valitettavasti todeta että en kuulu siihen koulukuntaan joka näkee pääväylillä autolla liikkumisen fyysisen estämisen parhaimpana keinona vähentää yksityisautoiilua suurkaupungin keskustassa ja ruuhkaisilla alueilla ja sisääntuloteillä. Jo jossain aiemmassa ketjussa kirjoitin, että jos aletaan kasata fyysisiä esteitä niin:
> - autot kasaantuvat paikkoihin joihin ne pääsevät, syntyy vielä pahempia ruuhkia ja ympäristö,  yleinen viihtyvyys ja turvallisuus kärsii
> - satunnainen kiireinen liikkuminen autolla muuttuu mahdottomaksi, monet ihmiset kokevat sen liikkumisen rajoittamisena ja perusoikeuksiin puuttumisena. On nimittäin matkoja joita ei voi tehdä joukkoliikenteellä vaikka yhteys on olemassa
> - Helsinki on maantieteelliseltä ominaisuuksiltaan sellainen että keskustan läpiajon järjestäminen, jos pintaliikenneverkkoa supistetaan, muuttuu mahdottomaksi
> - Muissa Helsingin kokoisissa ja isommissa läntisten teollisuusmaiden kaupungeissa on autoilu keskustassa vähennetty tietullein/ruuhkamaksuin ja/tai maanalaisin katuverkoin tai sallittu pääsy autolla ns historiallisiin keskustoihin vain maksamalla suhteellisen korkea pysäköintimaksu joka maksetaan alueen rajapuomilla ts keskustassa ja ruuhkassa autoilulle määrätään korkeampi hinta joka vähentää turhaa ja aiheetonta autoilua
> 
> t. Rainer


En ymmärrä koulukunnan ajatuksenkulkua viestisi perusteella.

Kyllähän alkuvaiheessa autot kasaantuvat [sic] rajoitusalueiden reunoille, mutta ihmisen ruuhkansietokyky on pidemmän päälle tasoittava tekijä, niin kuin on ruuhkamaksunsietokyky. Samat ihmiset, jotka jäävät ruuhkamaksun takia pois jäävät pois myös, jos autolla ei pääse sujuvasti. Heidän kun ei ole oikeasti pakko mennä autolla, vaan menevät autolla kun voivat. Ja eikö ruuhkamaksun aiheuttama liikenteen vähentyminen pitäisi muutenkin johtaa katuosuuksien kaventamiseen ja vähentämiseen, kun liikennettäkin on vähemmän? Miksi siis ruuhkamaksu väliin?

Jos on pakko mennä autolla kiireessä, kyllä alkumatkan sietää vähän hitaamminkin. Kaupunkialue kun ei ole kovin suuri. Miksei saman logiikan toisessa päässä vaadittaisi keskustaan moottoriteitä, kun joskus (lue: aina) olisi kiva päästä minuutissa Stockalle? Ainiin, niinhän vaaditaankin.

Miksi Helsingin läpi pitäisi pystyä ajamaan? Eikö ahdas maantiede olekaan juuri se syy minkä takia liikenteen tiheyttä pitää kasvattaa? Tietysti mahdollisuus on hyvä olla, mutta ei sen tarvitse olla kovin nopea. Nopea matka luultavasti jatkuu keskustan ulkopuolelle, jolloin samantien voi käyttää pääkatuja ja kauempana olevia kehäkatuja sekä -teitä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Fyysisestä rajoittamisesta:
> 
> Ensinnäkin rajallisia resursseja kuten tiepinta kaupungissa voi jakaa arpomalla, jonottamalla, painimalla tai huutokauppaamalla. Jälkimmäinen on sivistynein ja kivuttomin tapa, ja ruuhkamaksut tarkoittaa tuota. Ja käytännössä ne toimivat ihan samalla tavalla kuin toimisi valo-ohjaus joka päästää vain sen määrän mitä se ruuhkautumatta vetää autoja motarille, ainoa ero on se että ei muodostu jonoja valoihin ja että järjestys siinä jonossa joka olisi valoissa on satunnainen.


Mielestäni huutokauppaaminen on kanssa sivistynein ja kivuttomin tapa, niin miksi sitä ei otettaisi käyttöön? Muut tavat johtavat kaaokseen ja anarkiaan (tai ei nyt ihan, mutta tuntuvat epäoikeudenmukaisilta jos oma liikkuminen estyy kokonaan siksi)




> Toiseksi, Helsingissä ylipäänsä on mitoitusongelma on moottoriteissä. Kehä III tasolle tulee kahdeksan moottoritietä, Kehä I tasolla seitsämän ja kantakaupunkiin kuusi. Ne kehätiet eikä kantakaupungin tieverkko ei yksinkertaisesti vedä niin paljon liikennettä kuin nuo moottoritiet pystyy syöttämään. Asiaa voi lähestyä kahdella tavalla, voidaan yrittää kasvattaa kehäteiden ja kantakaupungin katuverkon kapasiteettia, käytännössä tarkoittaa astronomisen hintaisia tunneleita joihin ei ole rahaa, eli vaihtoehto on täysin teoreettinen. Tämän takia myös keskustelu siitä että pitäisikö esimerkiksi kymmenen tuhannen ihmisten liisää päästä liikkumaan autolla poikittain on täysin irrelevanttia, jos jotain pitäisi tehdä se implikoi että se on mahdollista ja jos ei se ole niin sitten on ihan samantekevää pitäisikö vai ei. Tai sitten voidaan tehdä niin että pienennetään niiden säteittäisen motareiden kapasiteettia, esimerkiksi muutetaan Länsiväylä Lauttasaaressa kaduksi, siihen Porkkalankatuun se liikennevirta hyytyy kuitenkin, se on ihan yksi lysti onko sen pää Ruoholahdessa vai Koivusaaressa.


Nykyiset sisääntulomoottoritiet on rakennettu aikana jolloin läpikulkuliikennettä idästä länteen oli paljon vähäisempää nykytilanteeseen verrattuna. Eli kehäteiden kapasiteetti, vaikka sitä on lisätty,  on riittämätön. Siksi yrittävät monet "oikaista" keskustan läpi. On paikkoja Helsingissä kantakaupungin laitamilla jonne ei myöskään pääse kehäteitä pitkin, lisäksi kaikki tavaraliikenne kauppoihin, satamiin ym. 




> Lisätään vielä että Kaivokatuhan oli kiinni, ja metrokin rikki pari päivää keskellä talvista työviikkoa, kun oli se vesivahinko. Minun tietääkseni tämä ei aiheuttanut liikennekaaosta tai liike-elämän joukkopakoa kehyskuntiin.


Parhaiten kaaosteoria todentuu silloin kun sattuu tietöitä useita saman tien kohdalle ja liikenne puuroutuu totaalisesti. Onnettomimmassa asemassa ovat ne jotka eivät ole olleet tietoisia tietöistä ja autossa istuessa eivät voi enää muuttaa matkasuunnitelmiaan. Näiden tietöiden vaikutus on sama kuin jos puolet tien kapasiteetista otettaisiin pois, mutta tietyöt ovat onneksi tilapäisiä ja ajoitetan useimmiten kesiksi jolloin liikennetä on muutenkin vähemmän. Toinen juttu ovat äkkinäiset katastrofit kuten Kaivokadun vesivahinko, joiden korjaaminen kestää ja joudutaan liikenne sulkemaan kokonaan. Silloin ihmiset ovat tietoisia asiasta ja suunnittelevat menonsa myöhempään ajankohtaan kunnes esteet on raivattu pois. Jos sentyyppisiä katuja suljettaisiin pysyvästi niin muuttoa naapurikuntiin alkaisi kyllä tapahtua jonkin viiveen jälkeen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

Miten automaattitulli voisi määritellä maksun juurikin huutokauppaperiaatteella:
Lähdetään hinnasta 2.00. Jos autoja pääsee läpi seuraavan 1 min aikana toivottua enemmän, maksua nostetaan 5 sentillä. Tämä toistetaan, kunnes liikennettä menee läpi sopiva määrä. Tullissa on vielä U-käännöskohta, jonka yläpuolella kyltti nykyisestä hinnasta. Kun autoja on toivelukua vähemmän, vastaavasti hintaa lasketaan, kunnes toivemäärä on täytetty. Minimiraja on klo 8:00 alkaen 1.00, mutta se ei katoa, vaikka tiet olisivat tyhjiä, jotta vältettäisiin ylimääräiset huvimatkailijat, jotka voisivat mennä vaikka ratikalla. Maksimirajaa ei ole, sillä jos luku käy sietämättömäksi, autoja ajaa läpi vähemmän ja maksua voidaan taas laskea.

Illalla, asukkaiden viihtyvyyden vuoksi, maksua nostetaan. Vaikka hinta on autojen määrän vuoksi 1 eurossa, 21.30 hinta nousee 1,50e minimiin. 23.30 min. 2e. Ja taas ollaan vuorokauden alussa, jossa lähdetään hinnasta 2.00e.

Maksun voi maksaa automaattiin käteisellä, mutta nopeuttamiseksi vaihtorahaa ei saa, tai maksukortilla, jolloin ei maksa senttiäkään liikaa.

Taksiyrityksille annettaisiin kortit, joilla raha lähtee suoraan taksiyhtiöltä. Maksu on taksiyhtiölle aina 1.00e ja kimppakyytitakseille/tilausajominibusseille 0.50e. Kuorma-auto- ym kuljetusyritykset voivat anoa täyttä vapautusta maksuista, jos perille ei pääse kiertotietäkään. (esim. kehä 3:sta) Joukkoliikenne toki suoraan läpi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miten automaattitulli voisi määritellä maksun juurikin huutokauppaperiaatteella:


Huutokauppa ei voi toimia reaaliaikaisesti (tai siis teknisesti voi, mutta ei olisi hyvä juttu). Autoilijan pitää ennakolta saada tietää, mitä matka tulisi maksamaan. Kun autoilija tulee sinne maksupisteelle, tällä ei enää käytännössä ole mitään mahdollisuuksia vaikuttaa siihen, tekeekö sitä matkaa vai ei. Päätös pitää syntyä jo ennakolta. On myös reilua, että hinta tiedetään etukäteen. Hinnanmuodostus saisi myös mielellään olla mahdollisimman yksinkertainen.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut *IS
> *Liikenneministeri Merja Kyllönen kertoo STT:lle, että hän kannattaa ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönottoa pääkaupunkiseudulla.
> *Linkki* uutiseen.


Onkohan meillä kokematon "yön yli nukkuva" mielipiteenvaihtajaministeri vai olivatko toimittajat taas kirjoitelleet ja otsikoineet skuuppejansa yliampuvan suoraviivaistavasti, mutta nyt "Ministeri rauhoittelee ruuhkamaksukohua": http://yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/2011/0...a_2712899.html

----------


## teme

Huutokauppaaminen oli ehkä vähän huono ilmaisu. Kyse on siitä että jos jonkun tien kapasiteetti on esimerkiksi 1 000 autoa tunnissa niin oikea ruuhkamaksun suuruus on se mitä 1 001. ei ole valmis maksamaan ajakseen silloin tuosta. Käytännössä tuo maksu lienee aika pieni. Hinta haetaan niin että jos tiellä on yli tuhat autoa niin nostetaan maksua ja jos alle niin lasketaan. Liikenne on kuitenkin aika toistuvaa päivästä toiseen eli ei tätä sen takia tarvitse jatkuvasti säätää. Kuitenkin tasapainottelu selkeyden ja tarkkuuden välillä tulee siitä että kuinka pieniin aikayksiköihin pilkotaan, eli onko esimerkiksi 8.00 - 8.30 yksi maksu vai koko aamuruuhkan ajan sama, onko eri teillä eri maksut (esim. suurempi Länsiväylällä kuin Lahdenväylällä). Pienempi tarkkuus lienee realistisempaa. Maksut voi kommunikoida autoilijoille kyltein, verkossa, lehdissä ja jos on joku maksulaite niin voihan siinäkin olla näyttö, tuo on ihan tarkoituksenmukaisuuskysymys.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:29 ----------

Niin ja lisätään vielä se mitä viherosasto ei minusta oikein tajua, tuossa käytännössä lukitaan sen väylän liikennemäärä sen maksimikapasiteettiin. Jos on tarkoitus vähentää liikennettä niin se on sitten eri asia.

----------


## hmikko

Vähän ihmetytti uutisoidut Kyllösen kommentit, joiden mukaan ruuhkamaksuilla voitaisiin "vähentää päästöjä ja parantaa turvallisuutta". Nuo ehkä olisivat toimivan ruuhkamaksun positiivisia sivuvaikutuksia, mutta eikö ruuhkamaksun ole tarkoitus lähinnä vähentää ruuhkaa ja sujuvoittaa liikennettä? Tästä ministeri ei sanonut mitään, siis lehtien mukaan, mutta toimittajien tarkkuus näissä jutuissa ei taida olla häävi. Joka tapauksessa Kyllösestä ei syntynyt järin asiantunteva kuva, olkoonkin vasta kolmas viikko liikenneministerinä menossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Parhaiten kaaosteoria todentuu silloin kun sattuu tietöitä useita saman tien kohdalle ja liikenne puuroutuu totaalisesti.


Autoliikenteen kaaosteoria ei pidä paikkaansa. Ei ole mitään kaaosta, sillä ihmiset toimivat omasta näkökulmastaan rationaalisti. Eivät he lähde liikennekaaokseen, jos tietävät sen ennalta. Häiriöt ovat eri asia. Niihin joudutaan yllättäen.




> Jos sentyyppisiä katuja suljettaisiin pysyvästi niin muuttoa naapurikuntiin alkaisi kyllä tapahtua jonkin viiveen jälkeen.


Muutto naapurikuntiin tapahtuu ja on tapahtunut jo siksi, että katuja ei ole suljettu eikä laajennettu vaan autojen on annettu pilata kantakaupunki ja lähiöistäkin on lopetettu palvelut.




> Kyllä se nimen omaan menee näin.


Onko tämä oma mielikuvasi tai jonkin päättelyn tulos vai millä perusteella väität näin?




> Liikkuminen perustuu liikkumistarpeeseen.


Juu, kyllä. Mutta mihin perustuu liikkumistarve? Se on avainkysymys, jota liikennesuunnittelu ei ole pitänyt asianaan ratkaista. Eikä se olekaan liikennesuunnittelun kysymys, vaan pikemminkin sosiologian alaa. Liikennesuunnittelun näkökulmasta kun rakennettu ympäristö ja ihmisten liikkumistottumukset ovat annettu asia. Ympäristöstä päättää kaavoittaja ja liikkumistottumukset selvitetään tutkimalla menneisyyttä ja oletetaan, että tulevaisuus on menneisyyden kopio.

Sinä ajattelet nyt niin, että ihmisten autolla-ajon määrä on vakio ja sitä ei mikään muuta. Liikennesuunnittelun yksinkertainen teoria sanoo näin, mutta se on ristiriidassa sen kanssa, mitä todellisuudesta voidaan havaita. Silloin kun todellisuus ja teoria ovat ristiriidassa, teoria on väärässä tai se ei ole voimassa siinä todellisuuden tilanteessa, josta ristiriitaiset havainnot on tehty.

Espoon Kehä 2 on tästä hyvä esimerkki. Siitä on liikennemallilla tehty liikennemääräennuste. Se on siis teorian sekä sinun ajattelusi mukainen. Totuus kuitenkin poikkeaa siitä koko lailla. Mutta totuus ei poikkea siitä, mikä olisi ollut ennustettavissa usean vuosikymmenen aikaisen kehityksen perusteella: autoilun määrä lisääntyy, kun lisätään tieverkon kapasiteettia. Tämä on toteutunut historia 1950-luvulta lähtien.

Historian perusteella autoilu kokonaisuudessaan ei ole lainkaan välttämätöntä. Autoilu on varsin nuori ilmiö, Suomessa noin 50 vuoden ikäinen. Ihmiset elivät ja täyttivät perustarpeensa ilman autoja ennen autoilun yleistymistä. Jos ajattelusi mukainen teoria pitäisi paikkansa, autoilun ei olisi pitänyt yleistyä koskaan. Jos kerran liikkumistarpeet ja liikkumistottumukset (eivät ole sama asia) eivät muutu, niin eihän ihmisten olisi pitänyt ryhtyä autoilemaan.

Autoilu on yleistynyt ja ihmisten liikkumistottumukset ja -tarpeet ovat muuttuneet autoilua suosivaksi, koska niin on haluttu ja on toimittu sen mukaan, että muutos tapahtuu.

Ratkaisevaa tässä on aikaskaala, kuten Hylje jo viestissään osaltaan selvitti. Kuluttajien reaktio uuteen tiehen tai tien sulkemiseen riippuu siitä, kauanko aikaa tapahtumasta on kulunut.
*Heti* (esim. liikenneonnettomuus sulkee tien): Nopea ja vaikea ruuhkautuminen, joka jatkuu niin kauan kun tie pysyy suljettuna.*Pari päivää* (esim. työmaa): Aluksi ruuhkautuminen, kun autoilijat eivät muista tiedotusta työmaasta tai eivät ole sellaista nähneet. Seuraavana päivänä ruuhka jo helpottaa, koska vähemmän autoilijoita yrittää käyttää alentunutta tai poistunutta tiekapasiteettia. Ajetaan toista kautta tai käytetään joukkoliikennettä, jotkut ehkä kävelevät tai pyöräilevät.*Muutama viikko* (työmaa tai muu pitkäaikainen mutta tilapäinen järjestely): Aluksi ruuhkautuu kuten edellä. Useiden päivien tai parin viikon kuluttua liikenne tasaantuu ja sopeutuu käytettävissä olevaan kapasiteettiin. Ruuhkaisuus palautuu samaan kuin ennen muutosta. Autoilijoiden käyttäytyminen sama kuin yllä: Ajetaan toista kautta tai käytetään joukkoliikennettä, jotkut ehkä kävelevät tai pyöräilevät.*Kuukausia* (pitkäkestoinen rakennustyömaa, kuten talonrakennus, vesi-, viemäri- tai kaukolämpöverkko, liikennetunneli tms.): Aluksi ruuhkautuu, mutta vähemmän kuin edellä, koska tiedotus muutoksesta mennyt paremmin perille tiedotuksen ollessa laajempaa ison työn vuoksi. Osa liikkumistottumusmuutoksista voi jäädä pysyviksi.*Pysyvä muutos:* Aluksi tapahtuu kuten edellä. Jatkossa ihmiset hakevat vaihtoehtoisia käyttäytymismalleja sillä perusteella, että muutokset ovat pysyviä. Muutaman vuoden ajalla vaikutus näkyy asuin- ja työpaikkojen valinnassa sekä yritysten ja liikkeiden sekä muiden palveluiden toimipaikkojen valintoina.
Kaikki edellä kuvattu tapahtuu ja on tapahtunut myös kääntäen, jos muutos on tiekapasiteetin lisäys. Tällainen on ollut kehitys autoilun historian aikana. Mutta myös ennen sitä, alkaen rautatien keksimisestä, joka oli kaupunkirakenteen hajautumisen siemen.




> Nyt meni metsän ja rajusti kauppakeskusten osalta. Unohdat tyystin (tai et tiedä) kauppakeskusten syntyhistorian.


Automarketkulttuurin synty ja kehitys Suomessa on varsin helposti kerrattavissa muutamasta ministeriöraportista ja aihetta käsittelevästä kirjasta. Kiteytettynä kysymys on ollut vain siitä, että kaupan ala on halunnut rationalisoida omaa toimintaansa ja alentaa kustannuksiaan hankkiutumalla eroon jakelusta ja palvelusta. On avoimesti myönnetty jo muistaakseni 1970-luvulla, että kunhan vaan ihmiset saadaan hankkimaan autot, kauppa voi siirtyä suuryksiköihin ja kaupalle kallis jakelu saadaan lopetetuksi. Eli siirretyksi asiakkaille, jotka eivät ymmärrä, miten kallista se heille on.




> Tosin on todettava, että tämän viimeisimmänkin tyypin kohdalla on viimeaikoina pyritty siihen, että niiden yhteyteen tehdään yhtä ja toista asuin, toimisto yms. rakentamista, kuten vaikka Isossa Omenassa, Espoossa.


Kauppakeskusten viimeaikainen kehitys on vain osoitus siitä, että kaupan keskittämisen ja asumisen ja kaupan erottamisen konsepti  siis kauppakeskuksen idean ydin  on vastoin ihmisten tarpeita ja toiveita. Se on ollut toimiva yhden sukupolven ajan, kun sen sukupolven arvomaailmassa auton omistaminen ja käyttäminen olivat arvoja sinänsä.Pitkällä aikavälillä ihmiset eivät halua tuhlata rahojaan ja pilata elinympäristöään autoilla, joista on loppujen lopuksi hyvin vähän hyötyä.

Kauppakeskukset jäljittelevät kaupunkia, koska liikkumistarpeen vähentäminen on ihmisten intressi. Mutta kauppakeskuksista ei tule syntymään yksityisiä ja suljettuja kaupunkeja, koska sellainen ei ole toimiva liikeidea. Kauppakeskusyrittäjä ei suostu tuottamaa kaupunkien tarjoamia maksuttomia hyötyjä eikä kaupunkikauppakeskukseen ole mahdollista saada riittävästi asukkaita, jotta kauppa olisi kannattavaa verrattuna kauppaan ihmisille, jotka tulevat muualta kauppakeskukseen omalla kustannuksellaan.




> Nimittin jotta tuollaiseen vahvaan palveluun pystyvään asuinaluisiin päästää on meidän kaupunkirakenteemme oltava riittävän tiivis, jotta peruskaupat voisivat olla lähellä ja sitä pitää tukea riittävän tehokkaalla, tarkoituksen mukaisellla joukkoliikenteellä, jotta myös ne erikoiskaupat olipa järjestetty miten hyvänsä olisivat tavoitettavissa.


Jälleen, koettu todellisuus ei tue ajatustasi. Kantakaupunki, Suomen tiiviimmin rakennettu alue, ei ole säilyttänyt kivijalkakauppoja, joita sentään oli runsaasti vielä 1970-luvulla. Et voine väittää, ettei kantakaupungissa ole kylliksi asukkaita ja joukkoliikennettä.

Kaupan ala käyttää autoliikennettä hyväkseen, mutta ratkaisut kauppapaikoista ja siten ihmisten asiointikäyttäytymisestä eivät johdu liikenteestä kuvailemallasi tavalla. Automarketit eivät voi toimia, jos yhteiskunta ei kustanna niille liikenneväyliä ja asiakkaat kustanna jakeluliikennettä. Kun nämä elementit ovat olemassa, kauppa käyttää ne hyväkseen. Suuri asukastiheys tai joukkoliikenne eivät sitä estä.

Kaupan ala ja sijoittuminen ovat asia, jossa on konflikti toimivan sääntelyn ja markkinoiden ohjausvaikutuksen välillä. Autoliikenne on vahvasti säänneltyä. Markkinat eivät ohjaa kuluttajien toimintaa, koska kuluttajahinta muodostuu toisaalta voimakkaasta ohjaavasta verotuksesta (autot ja polttoaine) ja toisaalta vahvasta subventiosta (maksuttomat tiet). Kaupan sijoittuminen on vahvasti markkinavetoista. Kauppa on onnistunut jopa sivuuttamaan käytännössä kunnallisen kaavamonopolin. Kauppa siis voi sijoittua minne se haluaa. Ja kauppa optimoi omaa tuloksentekoaan, ei yhteiskunnan kokonaisuutta.




> Vähän ihmetytti uutisoidut Kyllösen kommentit, joiden mukaan ruuhkamaksuilla voitaisiin "vähentää päästöjä ja parantaa turvallisuutta". Nuo ehkä olisivat toimivan ruuhkamaksun positiivisia sivuvaikutuksia, mutta eikö ruuhkamaksun ole tarkoitus lähinnä vähentää ruuhkaa ja sujuvoittaa liikennettä? Tästä ministeri ei sanonut mitään, siis lehtien mukaan, mutta toimittajien tarkkuus näissä jutuissa ei taida olla häävi. Joka tapauksessa Kyllösestä ei syntynyt järin asiantunteva kuva, olkoonkin vasta kolmas viikko liikenneministerinä menossa.


Ainakin radiossa Kyllönen totesi moneen kertaan, että ruuhkamaksut eivät tule kysymykseen, kun ei ole toimivaa joukkoliikennettä. Ja tämä ansaitsee kyllä kunnon hatunnoston Kyllöselle kaikenlaisten BEST-tutkimusten itsekehujen vastapainona. Tästähän juuri on kysymys. Kaavoitus perustuu autoiluun ja joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa ei kiinnosta kuin kalliit tunnelihankkeet, jotka ovat jokseenkin merkityksettömiä seudun joukkoliikennepalveluiden kannalta. Ongelmat ovat kehäteillä, joille ei ole joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoa  paitsi näiden tunneli-intoilijoiden mielestä: Pisaran kautta pääsee kätevästi Leppävaarasta Malmille?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ainakin radiossa Kyllönen totesi moneen kertaan, että ruuhkamaksut eivät tule kysymykseen, kun ei ole toimivaa joukkoliikennettä. Ja tämä ansaitsee kyllä kunnon hatunnoston Kyllöselle kaikenlaisten BEST-tutkimusten itsekehujen vastapainona.


Minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että isommat hallituspuolueet ovat ärähtäneet Kyllöselle ja käskeneet "tarkentamaan" lausuntoa. Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenne on ihan vertailukelpoista useimpiin eurooppalaisiin kaupunkeihin, joissa on ruuhkamaksut. Useimmissa kehyskunnissa joukkoliikenne ei palvele riittävästi, mutta juuri ruuhkamaksuilla saataisin ohjattua niitäkin panostamaan joukkoliikenteeseen, kun asukkaille autoilu ei olisi enää niin halpaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että isommat hallituspuolueet ovat ärähtäneet Kyllöselle ja käskeneet "tarkentamaan" lausuntoa. Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenne on ihan vertailukelpoista useimpiin eurooppalaisiin kaupunkeihin, joissa on ruuhkamaksut. Useimmissa kehyskunnissa joukkoliikenne ei palvele riittävästi, mutta juuri ruuhkamaksuilla saataisin ohjattua niitäkin panostamaan joukkoliikenteeseen, kun asukkaille autoilu ei olisi enää niin halpaa.


Niin varmaan ovatkin. Voin arvata, että hallituskumppaneista vain Vihreät suhtautuvat ruuhkamaksuihin suopeasti.

Mutta ei niitä muita puolueita ja niiden kannattajia saada ruuhkamaksuille myönteisiksi sillä, että Suomen eniten liikennöidyille teille pannaan maksu ja selitetään, että 3-kertainen matka-aika parilla kolmella vaihdolla on hyvä vaihtoehto sille, joka ei halua maksaa. Tässä asiassa ei auta vakuuttaa, että kantakaupunkiin suuntautuva joukkoliikenne on ihan hyvää ja vertailukelpoista Tukholman, Oslon tai Lontoon kanssa.

Johdinautot Jokerille, köysirata Laajasaloon, metro Östersundomiin ja toinen metro kantakaupungin alle eivät mikään paranna joukkoliikenteen tarjontaa siellä, missä sitä tarvitaan, jos ruuhkautuvien teiden liikennemäärää halutaan maksuilla vähentää. Minä en jaa autopuolueen kantaa ruuhkamaksuista, mutta nykytilanteessa autopuolue on aivan oikeassa siinä, että kyse on vain autoilun lisäverosta. HLJ:n kehittämissuunitelmassa ei ole mitään, mikä edistäisi sitä, että ruuhkamaksut olisivat jotain muuta kuin rahan keräämistä. Sen sijaan HLJ:n hankelista osoittaa, että rahankeräämiselle on suuri tarve.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta ei niitä muita puolueita ja niiden kannattajia saada ruuhkamaksuille myönteisiksi sillä, että Suomen eniten liikennöidyille teille pannaan maksu ja selitetään, että 3-kertainen matka-aika parilla kolmella vaihdolla on hyvä vaihtoehto sille, joka ei halua maksaa. Tässä asiassa ei auta vakuuttaa, että kantakaupunkiin suuntautuva joukkoliikenne on ihan hyvää ja vertailukelpoista Tukholman, Oslon tai Lontoon kanssa.


Nimenomaan sehän ruuhkamaksun ajatus on. Joukkoliikenne on lähes aina paljon yksityisautoilua hitaampaa Helsingissä, Tukholmassa ja Oslossa. Kun yksityisautoilun hintaa nostetaan, aina joku joukko arvottaa aikansa arvon hinnannousua pienemmäksi ja vaihtaa joukkoliikenteeseen (tai välttää ruuhkamaksun jollakin muulla keinolla).

Eikä Helsingin poikittainen joukkoliikenne häpeä ollenkaan vertailussa Tukholmaan tai Osloon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nimenomaan sehän ruuhkamaksun ajatus on.


Siis oikeasti olet sitä mieltä, että 3-kertainen matka-aika joukkoliikenteellä on ihan OK vaihtoehto ruuhkamaksun maksamiselle kehäteillä? Jos tällainen asenne on yleinen joukkoliikenteen parissa töissä olevilla, en ollenkaan ihmettele, että asiat ovat kuin ovat ja autopuolue menestyy.

Voin vakuuttaa, että tuolla asenteella ruuhkamaksut eivät tule menestymään eikä ole tarvekaan, sillä niillä ei olisi mitään vaikutusta seudun liikenteeseen. Jokainen autoilija maksaa jo nyt niin paljon enemmän autoilustaan kuin mikä olisi joukkoliikenteen hinta, ettei lisämaksulla ole enää mitään merkitystä. Ja tarkoitan tällä sellaista lisämaksua, joka realistisesti olisi mahdollinen jos ruuhkamaksuihin mentäisiin. Ruuhkamaksuhan voi olla vain niin suuri, kuin autopuolue hyväksyy, koska autopuolueella on yksinkertainen enemmistö sekä kunnan- että valtionhallinnossa.

Voisitko valottaa meille kaikille, miten olet päätynyt ajatukseesi?

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta ei niitä muita puolueita ja niiden kannattajia saada ruuhkamaksuille myönteisiksi sillä, että Suomen eniten liikennöidyille teille pannaan maksu ja selitetään, että 3-kertainen matka-aika parilla kolmella vaihdolla on hyvä vaihtoehto sille, joka ei halua maksaa.


Ne jotka eivät halua maksaa, jättävät matkan tekemättä. Kyllä ruuhkamaksussa täytyy myös liikennettä vähentävä ohjausvaikutus ottaa huomioon. Sitä paitsi ajatus varmasti on, että ainakin 80 % autoilijoista maksaa sen maksun. Ne 20 % sitten syystä tai toisesta luopuvat siitä matkasta. Syy voi hyvinkin olla, että matka olisi niin turha, ettei sitä paria euroa kannata maksaa, eikä myöskään kannata mennä joukkoliikenteellä. Ja silloin ruuhkamaksu on toiminut juuri niin kuin sen kuuluukin. Ruuhkamaksuhan aina vähentää niitä turhimpia matkoja. Onko erityisen hyödyllistä, että kaikki tai edes suurin osa ruuhkamaksun ohjausvaikutuksesta lisäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämääriä?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:25 ----------




> Jokainen autoilija maksaa jo nyt niin paljon enemmän autoilustaan kuin mikä olisi joukkoliikenteen hinta, ettei lisämaksulla ole enää mitään merkitystä.


Ruuhkamaksun teho perustuneekin juuri psykologiseen kohdentumiseen: tulet tietoiseksi siitä joka kerta matkan tehdessäsi, eikä vain bensapumpulla.




> Ruuhkamaksuhan voi olla vain niin suuri, kuin autopuolue hyväksyy, koska autopuolueella on yksinkertainen enemmistö sekä kunnan- että valtionhallinnossa.


Ruuhkamaksu tulee olemaan niin suuri, että sillä on riittävä teho. Jos se on liian pieni, sillä ei ole vaikutusta. Jos se on liian suuri, kukaan ei maksa. Optimaalisimmillaan sillä on juuri tien kapasiteetin verran maksajia. Nämä kaikki maksajat ovat siihen tyytyväisiä (hyödyt suhteessa kustannuksiin), joten silloin ruuhkamaksulla on myös kannatusta. Väitän, että nämä maksajat ovat juuri tyypillistä autopuolueen väkeä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siis oikeasti olet sitä mieltä, että 3-kertainen matka-aika joukkoliikenteellä on ihan OK vaihtoehto ruuhkamaksun maksamiselle kehäteillä?


En ota kantaa siihen, onko se ok, mutta joukkoliikenteen pidemmät matka-ajat yksityisautoiluun verrattuna ovat fakta. Myös Tukholmassa ja Oslossa.




> Jokainen autoilija maksaa jo nyt niin paljon enemmän autoilustaan kuin mikä olisi joukkoliikenteen hinta, ettei lisämaksulla ole enää mitään merkitystä.


Kysehän on ihan siitä, miten kukin arvottaa aikansa. Jos vaikka joukkoliikenteellä matkustaminen maksaa 100 euroa kuussa ja yksityisautoilu 500 euroa kuussa, mutta yksityisautoilulla säästää kuussa 20 tuntia aikaa, niin riippuu ihan henkilöstä pitääkö vapaa-ajan arvonaan enemmän vai vähemmän kuin 20 e / tunti. Jos autoilun hintaa nostetaan, niin pikku hiljaa useampi ja useampi on sitä mieltä, että vapaa-ajan arvo on vähemmän kuin autoilun kustannus.

Ruuhkamaksuun liittyy lisäksi sitten psykologinen tekijä. Aina kun maksupisteen ohi ajaessa tajuaa, että rahaa menee, on vaikutus erilainen kuin muissa autoilun kuluissa.

Kolmas ruuhkamaksun tehokeino on, että sitä tuskin voi sälyttää muiden maksettavaksi. Keskustaan voi ajaa työsuhdeautolla työnantajan maksamaan autohalliin, jolloin matka on jopa halvempi kuin joukkoliikenteellä. Ruuhkamaksun toivottavasti joutuisi maksamaan itse.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysehän on ihan siitä, miten kukin arvottaa aikansa. Jos vaikka joukkoliikenteellä matkustaminen maksaa 100 euroa kuussa ja yksityisautoilu 500 euroa kuussa, mutta yksityisautoilulla säästää kuussa 20 tuntia aikaa, niin riippuu ihan henkilöstä pitääkö vapaa-ajan arvonaan enemmän vai vähemmän kuin 20 e / tunti. Jos autoilun hintaa nostetaan, niin pikku hiljaa useampi ja useampi on sitä mieltä, että vapaa-ajan arvo on vähemmän kuin autoilun kustannus.


Kyllä. Mutta asteikko ei ole lineaarinen. On ehdottomia kattoja, joita ei voida ylittää. Voi yrittää, mutta siinä käy huonosti. Tarkoitan esimerkiksi sitä, että kaikki 50.000 Kehä 1:llä päivittäin ajavaa eivät voi siirtyä 4 tunnin päivittäisiin työmatkoihin. Vaikka he eivät haluaisi maksaa X /tunti ruuhkamaskua, jolla he siirtyisivät 2 tunnin päivittäisiin työmatkoihin, jos 2 tunnin päivittäinen käyttö työmatkoihin olisi heille mahdollista. Tiedän esimerkin vastaavasta Englannista. Siellä päätettiin korottaa bensan hintaa, mutta korotus ylitti autoilijoiden sietorajan. Asiasta tuli sen verran haloota ja mellakoita, että hallitus joutui perumaan päätöksensä ja alentamaan bensan hinnan.

Järjestelmän täytyy olla sellainen, että autoilijat voivat sen hyväksyä. Vain siten ruuhkamaksun voi odottaa tuottavan sitä, mitä siltä odotetaan. On se sitten rahankeruuta tai autoilun vähentämistä. Itse olen autoilun vähentämisen kannalla, mutta uskon, että parantamalla joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa autoilua voidaan vähentää ilman ruuhkamaksujakin. Minulle on kuitenkin sama, kerätäänkö ruuhkamaksuja vai ei, kunhan vain autoilun osuus laskee ja joukkoliikenne palvelee oikeasti. Jos ei palvele, ei autoilukaan vähene. Siis keppiä vai porkkanaa? Mieluummin porkkanaa  vaikka se onkin vaikeampaa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin seudun tonttien hintojen ja monien vapaa-ajalleen antaman arvon perusteella on kannattavinta asua joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomissa olevilla halvoilla alueilla, joilla kaikki liikkuminen perustuu autoiluun. Ruuhkamaksu saattaisi korostaa joukkoliikennealueen ja autoilualueen hintaeroja entisestään, mutta silloin se myös pakottaisi kehittämään joukkoliikennettä kehyskunnissa. Nyt useimmat kehyskunnat voivat olla panostamatta joukkoliikenteeseen, kun uusia asukkaita riittää ilmankin ja maankäyttö leviää yhä enemmän ja enemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin seudun tonttien hintojen ja monien vapaa-ajalleen antaman arvon perusteella on kannattavinta asua joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomissa olevilla halvoilla alueilla, joilla kaikki liikkuminen perustuu autoiluun.


Tämä on valitettavasti totta, mutta johtuuko se siitä, että ei ole ruuhkamaksuja? Jos se ei johdu, tähän asiaan eivät ruuhkamaksut vaikuta.

Itse en usko, että tämä Urban sprawl johtuu ruuhkamaksujen puuttumisesta. Oma näkemykseni on, että se johtuu lähinnä rakentajavetoisesta kaavoitus- ja asuntopolitiikasta. Käytännön vaihtoehdot keskituloisille ovat pääasiassa autoiluun perustuva heikkojen palveluiden kerrostalolähiö tai täysin autoiluun perustuva kehyskuntien omakotiasuminen ilman palveluita. Panostuksen ja hyötyjen suhde on jälkimmäisessä parempi, jos suostuu tai jopa luulee pitävänsä omakotiasumisesta (=olet oma talonmiehesi, huoltoyhtiösi ja isännöitsijäsi). Vaihtoehdot ovat nämä siksi, että rakennusala tienaa parhaiten mahdollisimman huonosta kerrostalorakentamisesta, jonka tarjontaa he pystyvät itse säätelemään niin, että hinta on kyllin korkea. Omakotimarkkinoilla suuret rakennusliikkeet eivät menesty, koska ne eivät kykene kilpailemaan talopakettimyyjien ja kuluttajan oman ja pimeän työvoiman kanssa.




> Ruuhkamaksu saattaisi korostaa joukkoliikennealueen ja autoilualueen hintaeroja entisestään, mutta silloin se myös pakottaisi kehittämään joukkoliikennettä kehyskunnissa. Nyt useimmat kehyskunnat voivat olla panostamatta joukkoliikenteeseen, kun uusia asukkaita riittää ilmankin ja maankäyttö leviää yhä enemmän ja enemmän.


Omakotihaja-asutukseen ei voi kehittää joukkoliikennettä, ei edes busseilla. Älykkästä kutsujoukkoliikenteestä puhutaan, mutta en näe sen olevan kilpailukykyistä aikatauluperustaisen joukkoliikenteen kanssa, saati autoilun kanssa. Eikä se ole kiinni älykkäästä tilaus- ja reititysalgoritmista vaan siitä, että siksakkia kiertelevä pikkubussi, joka on tilattava kuin taksi mutta palvelee huonommin, ei vaan ole laadukasta palvelua.

Kehyskuntien pitäisi ryhtyä kaavoittamaan kaupunkia. Siis samaa kuin Helsingin keskusta, mutta tietenkin pilaamatta sitä vapaalla autoilulla, joka täyttää kaikki kadut. Kaupungissa olisivat tietenkin palvelut ja mahdollisuus työpaikkoihin, eli sekoittunut yhdyskuntarakenne. Ja kaikki niin, ettei auton käyttö päivittäiseen liikkumiseen ole välttämätöntä, edes silloin kuin käydään toisessa kaupungissa töissä. Tämä olisi sitä, mitä asuntomarkkinoilla ei tarjota, ja jota on vain vähän ja kovaan hintaan tarjolla Helsingin keskustassa  tosin autoilun pilaamana. Mutta minä en osaa kertoa, miten tämä muuttuisi todeksi Nyky-Suomessa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Itse en usko, että tämä Urban sprawl johtuu ruuhkamaksujen puuttumisesta. Oma näkemykseni on, että se johtuu lähinnä rakentajavetoisesta kaavoitus- ja asuntopolitiikasta.


Olen tästä samaa mieltä. Ruuhkamaksut olisivat kuitenkin keino vähentää maankäytön hajaantumista. Seudullinen kaavoitus olisi tietysti parempi keino, mutta silloin myös kehyskuntien täytyy suostua siihen ja ne (varmaan ihan aiheellisesti) pelkäävät, että se lopettaisi niiden kehityksen. Ruuhkamaksuista Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa voivat sopia keskenään, jos vaan valtio on asialle myötämielinen.




> Omakotihaja-asutukseen ei voi kehittää joukkoliikennettä, ei edes busseilla.


Sellaiseen omakotimattoon, mitä kehyskuntiin nyt rakennetaan, ei tosiaan voi kehittää joukkoliikennettä järkevin kustannuksin. Mutta jos autoilu kallistuisi ja asukkaat alkaisivat vaatia joukkoliikennettä, voisivat kunnat huomata, että omakotimatotkin kannattaa suunnitella niin, että joukkoliikenne on mahdollista järjestää niissä järkevästi (esim. ei mattona vaan nauhana, jota pitkin yhdellä bussilinjalla saa palveltua koko alueen).

Jo rakennetuilla omakotimatoilla asuville jäisi sitten musta pekka käteen, kun niille joukkoliikennettä ei saa enää mielekkäästi järjestettyä. Niiltä alueilta jouduttaisiin tyytymään liityntäpysäköintiin, jos autoiluun ei ole varaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis oikeasti olet sitä mieltä, että 3-kertainen matka-aika joukkoliikenteellä on ihan OK vaihtoehto ruuhkamaksun maksamiselle kehäteillä? Jos tällainen asenne on yleinen joukkoliikenteen parissa töissä olevilla, en ollenkaan ihmettele, että asiat ovat kuin ovat ja autopuolue menestyy.
> 
> Voin vakuuttaa, että tuolla asenteella ruuhkamaksut eivät tule menestymään eikä ole tarvekaan, sillä niillä ei olisi mitään vaikutusta seudun liikenteeseen. Jokainen autoilija maksaa jo nyt niin paljon enemmän autoilustaan kuin mikä olisi joukkoliikenteen hinta, ettei lisämaksulla ole enää mitään merkitystä. Ja tarkoitan tällä sellaista lisämaksua, joka realistisesti olisi mahdollinen jos ruuhkamaksuihin mentäisiin. Ruuhkamaksuhan voi olla vain niin suuri, kuin autopuolue hyväksyy, koska autopuolueella on yksinkertainen enemmistö sekä kunnan- että valtionhallinnossa.


Hyvä että saatiin nyt kunnon keskustelua aikaiseksi asiasta. 

Ensinnäkin aika harvan keskustaan ajavan työmatka-autoilijan matka-aika pitenisi niin paljon ettei sitä voisi tehdä joukkoliikennevälineellä tai edes niin että hyödyntää niitä ja jättää autonsa liityntäparkkipaikalle sensijaan että ajaa sillä keskustaan asti. Ne jotka valittavat ruuhkamaksuista joita ei vielä ole, ovat niitä pinttyneitä autoilijoita joiden mielestä koko joukkoliikenne on bullshittiä ja että Helsingin nykyisetkin liikennesuunnittelijat ovat ajokortittomia viherpiipertäjiä. Sellaisia tyyppejä on jokaisessa maailman suurkaupungissa mutta ei pidä antaa häiritä. Vaikka autopuolue on iso niin se ei ole yhtenäinen. Yhtä hyvin voidaan puhua Helsinki-puolueesta, Espoo-puolueesta ja Nurmijärvi-puolueesta, mutta eivät nekään ole yhtenäisiä. 

Itse olen sitä mieltä että ennenkuin otetaan käyttöön ruuhkamaksuja, niin pitäisi työmatkojen verovähennnysoikeutta muuttaa siihen suuntaan että työmatkojen tekeminen kehyskunnista autolla ei ole edullisempaa kuin joukkoliikenteellä kulkeminen. Sitä se nimittäin on. Mutta see taas löisi korville syrjäseutu-Suomen asukkaita eli poliiittisesti mahdoton ajatus toteuttaa. Siksi ruuhkamaksut olisi täsmäkeino Helsingin seudun ongelmiin jos ei jaksa odottaa että viimeinen vaari  on muuttanut pois syrjäseuduilta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Tämä on valitettavasti totta, mutta johtuuko se siitä, että ei ole ruuhkamaksuja? Jos se ei johdu, tähän asiaan eivät ruuhkamaksut vaikuta.
> 
> Itse en usko, että tämä Urban sprawl johtuu ruuhkamaksujen puuttumisesta.


Eihän se siitä johdukaan. Kehä I:n sisäpuolelle nykyään mahtuu asumaan noin 300 000 asukasta ja kehä III:n sisäpuolelle selkeästi alle miljoona asukasta. Kun seudun väkiluku on 1,3 miljoonaa asukasta, niin merkittävän joukon on käytännössä pakko asua kaukana. Kaukaa asuvista merkittävästi pienempi osa käyttää julkisia, koska matka-ajat muodostuvat lähes väistämättä merkittävästi pidemmiksi kuin autolla. 

Katsokaapa huviksenne tuota mukaan liitettyä kuvaa. Eivät ihmiset huvikseen sinne kehyskuntiin muuta, vaan siksi, ettei niitä asuntoja vaan ole riittävästi. Jos joku päättää käyttää enemmän rahaa asuakseen lähellä, jonkun muun on vaan pakko muuttaa pois. Asuntoja on liian vähän ja sitä ongelmaa ei ratkaista syyttelemällä kehyskuntia. 

Tähän mennessä on vallalla ollut kuvitelma, että asutusta voidaan hajauttaa kehyskuntiin ja liikenneongelma ratkaista rakentamalla lisää nopeaa rataa. Ainoa vaan, ettei niihin nopeisiin ratayhteyksiin, joita tuollainen vaatii, oikeasti kenelläkään ole rahaa. Riittävän nopean (eli työmatka-ajat riittävän lähellä 30 minuuttia) julkisen liikenteen järjestäminen kauas on paljon kalliimpaa kuin riittävän nopean julkisen (ja kävely/pyörä)liikenteen järjestäminen tiiviissä kaupungissa. 

Näin anekdoottina, aika vähän porukkaa kulki junalla Jorvakseen Ericssonille vaikka sinne meneekin suhteellisen nopea junayhteys. Ehkä muutamankymmentä ihmistä päivässä, kun paikassa työskentelee noin 1000 ihmistä. Kertoo ehkä jotain siitä kuinka hyvin nämä pitkän matkan junayhteydet toimivat. 

Ei tarvitse kuin katsoa noita HLJ:n kustannusarvioita erilaisille kauemmas johtaville radoille, niin ymmärtää helposti mistä on kyse. Ratkaisu, jonka rahoitus arvioidaan yli 30 vuoden päähän, on sama kuin ei ratkaisua lainkaan. 

Mikä siis ratkaisuksi? Helsinkiin tulee seuraavat pari vuosikymmentä rakentaa ainakin 10 000 asuntoa kehä I:n sisäpuolelle joka vuosi. Tuolla rakentamismäärällä pitäisi saada urban sprawl kuriin oikein mainiosti. Tilaakin löytyy erinomaisesti, kun muutetaan säteittäisten moottoriteiden ja väylien ympäristöt asunnoiksi ja toimistoiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ensinnäkin aika harvan keskustaan ajavan työmatka-autoilijan matka-aika pitenisi niin paljon ettei sitä voisi tehdä joukkoliikennevälineellä tai edes niin että hyödyntää niitä ja jättää autonsa liityntäparkkipaikalle sensijaan että ajaa sillä keskustaan asti.


Näin varmasti on, tai jopa päinvastoin. Jo Keravalta taitaa päästä Kaivokadulle nopeimmin junalla. Mutta ongelma on muualla kuin kantakaupungissa. Mikko Särelän esimerkki Ericssonista on oikein kuvaava. Teoriassa sinne pääsee junalla, käytännössä ei. Sillä miten on niiden kanssa, jotka eivät asu lähelläkään junaa. 25 minuuttia autolla tai liityntäparkki+juna+700 m. kävely.




> Itse olen sitä mieltä että ennenkuin otetaan käyttöön ruuhkamaksuja, niin pitäisi työmatkojen verovähennnysoikeutta muuttaa siihen suuntaan että työmatkojen tekeminen kehyskunnista autolla ei ole edullisempaa kuin joukkoliikenteellä kulkeminen. Sitä se nimittäin on.


Tämä taitaa olla poliittisesti yhtä vaikea kysymys kuin asuntolainen verovähennys. Työmatkavähennys on oikein silloin, kun työmatka on kallis veronmaksajan tahtomatta. Mutta vähennysoikeutta ei pidä olla, jos veronmaksaja on itse halunnut pitkän ja kalliin työmatkan. Mutta toisaalta, pitäisikö lähellä sijaitsevan kalliin asunnon hankkijalle antaa asunnonhintavähennys, koska työmatkakulujen sijasta hän maksaa asunnostaan enemmän?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näin varmasti on, tai jopa päinvastoin. Jo Keravalta taitaa päästä Kaivokadulle nopeimmin junalla. Mutta ongelma on muualla kuin kantakaupungissa. Mikko Särelän esimerkki Ericssonista on oikein kuvaava. Teoriassa sinne pääsee junalla, käytännössä ei. Sillä miten on niiden kanssa, jotka eivät asu lähelläkään junaa. 25 minuuttia autolla tai liityntäparkki+juna+700 m. kävely.


Olen itse aikoinaan yli 20 vuotta sitten ollut töissä Ericssonilla ja kuljin junalla. Koska asuin rantaradan varrella se ei ollut ongelma. Enemmän risoi se että junat Jorvakseen kulkivat aika harvoin ja matkalipun hinta oli suhteellisen korkea koska seutuliput eivät kelvanneet silloin Kirkkonummella. Minun kohdallani ne ongelmat lakkasivat vaivaamasta kun vaihdoin työpaikkaa. 

Ericsson on aika poikkeuksellinen ns korkean teknologian työpaika koska se sijaitsee niin syrjässä. Syy sijaintiin on se että koko kompleksi rakennettiin aikoinaan 1970-luvulla puhelintehtaaksi, ja Ericssonin johto halusi rakentaa sen paikkakunnalle jossa paljon ruotsinkielisiä henkilöitä, ja ilmeisesti Kirkkonummen kunta tuli vastaan aika ahkerasti. Muut alan työpaikat pk-seudulla kun sijaitsevat parempien yhteyksien varrella. 




> Tämä taitaa olla poliittisesti yhtä vaikea kysymys kuin asuntolainen verovähennys. Työmatkavähennys on oikein silloin, kun työmatka on kallis veronmaksajan tahtomatta. Mutta vähennysoikeutta ei pidä olla, jos veronmaksaja on itse halunnut pitkän ja kalliin työmatkan. Mutta toisaalta, pitäisikö lähellä sijaitsevan kalliin asunnon hankkijalle antaa asunnonhintavähennys, koska työmatkakulujen sijasta hän maksaa asunnostaan enemmän?


Se asuntojen hintavähennys "katoasi" asuntojen hintoihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Olen itse aikoinaan yli 20 vuotta sitten ollut töissä Ericssonilla ja kuljin junalla. Koska asuin rantaradan varrella se ei ollut ongelma. Enemmän risoi se että junat Jorvakseen kulkivat aika harvoin ja matkalipun hinta oli suhteellisen korkea koska seutuliput eivät kelvanneet silloin Kirkkonummella. Minun kohdallani ne ongelmat lakkasivat vaivaamasta kun vaihdoin työpaikkaa. 
> 
> Ericsson on aika poikkeuksellinen ns korkean teknologian työpaika koska se sijaitsee niin syrjässä. Syy sijaintiin on se että koko kompleksi rakennettiin aikoinaan 1970-luvulla puhelintehtaaksi, ja Ericssonin johto halusi rakentaa sen paikkakunnalle jossa paljon ruotsinkielisiä henkilöitä, ja ilmeisesti Kirkkonummen kunta tuli vastaan aika ahkerasti. Muut alan työpaikat pk-seudulla kun sijaitsevat parempien yhteyksien varrella.


Rainer: Yritin esimerkillä valottaa sitä, kuinka todennäköistä on se, että kehyskunnassa asuva tulee töihin julkisilla pitkän matkan päästä. Kyllä näitä on, ihan kuten meitä Ericssonille junalla kulkevia oli, mutta ei pitkillä matkoilla koskaan päästä kovin merkittäviin julkisen liikenteen osuuksiin. Keravan suunnasta tosiaan tilanne on hiukan parempi, koska junia kulkee enemmän ja ne ovat osin nopeampia kuin rantaradan vastaavat. 

Tuo työmatka on julkisilla suurinpiirtein vastaava kuin kehyskuntien junaradan varressa asuvan työmatka johonkin päin Helsingin keskustaan. Keskustaan päin tullessa vaakakuppi toki kallistuu hitusen enemmän julkisen liikkeen suuntaan, sillä ruuhkien takia autoilu on hiukan hitaampaa. Hiukan, mutta ei paljoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainer: Yritin esimerkillä valottaa sitä, kuinka todennäköistä on se, että kehyskunnassa asuva tulee töihin julkisilla pitkän matkan päästä. Kyllä näitä on, ihan kuten meitä Ericssonille junalla kulkevia oli, mutta ei pitkillä matkoilla koskaan päästä kovin merkittäviin julkisen liikenteen osuuksiin. Keravan suunnasta tosiaan tilanne on hiukan parempi, koska junia kulkee enemmän ja ne ovat osin nopeampia kuin rantaradan vastaavat. 
> 
> Tuo työmatka on julkisilla suurinpiirtein vastaava kuin kehyskuntien junaradan varressa asuvan työmatka johonkin päin Helsingin keskustaan. Keskustaan päin tullessa vaakakuppi toki kallistuu hitusen enemmän julkisen liikkeen suuntaan, sillä ruuhkien takia autoilu on hiukan hitaampaa. Hiukan, mutta ei paljoa.


Jos ruuhkamaksut otetaan joskus käyttöön niin se koskisi alkuvaiheesssa vain yhteyksiä keskustaan ja mahdollisia keskustan läpi tai aivan sen tuntumassa olevia poiktittaisyhteyksiä kuten Hakamäentie tai Kehä I, mutta silloinkin vain pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan. Niiden jotka pysyttelevät koko ajan kehäkolmosen ulkopuolella ei tarvitse ruuhkamaksuista olla huolissan. Tärkeintä on että saadaan autoilu keskustaan vähenemään. 

Enemmän kannattaa olla huolissaan siitä että liiketiloja rakennetaan moottoriteiden varsille kiihtyvään tahtiin enemmän kuin on kysyntää ja siksi vanhoa toimitiloja keskustassa tai paikoissa joihin olisi hyviä yhteyksiä julkisilla, kuten esim Pitäjänmäellä, jää tyhjiksi. Siitä tuli juttua eilen Kymmenen Uutisissakin. Se on se joka ruokkii ns urban sprawlia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos ruuhkamaksut otetaan joskus käyttöön niin se koskisi ... Tärkeintä on että saadaan autoilu keskustaan vähenemään.


Onko? Ei siltä vaikuta, kun rakennetaan lisää parkkiluolia. Ja kaupunki antaa niille kaavoillaan luvan. Esimerkiksi Hakaniemen torin alle on parkkihallin asemakaava. Valitettavasti kaupungin autopuolueen toive ei ole toteutunut ja yksityinen taho ei ole katsonut luolan tekoa kannattavaksi liiketoiminnaksi, vaikka kaupunki lupautui maksamaan monen miljoonan euron katu- ja ramppijärjestelyt. 




> Enemmän kannattaa olla huolissaan siitä että liiketiloja rakennetaan moottoriteiden varsille kiihtyvään tahtiin enemmän kuin on kysyntää ja siksi vanhoa toimitiloja keskustassa tai paikoissa joihin olisi hyviä yhteyksiä julkisilla, kuten esim Pitäjänmäellä, jää tyhjiksi. Siitä tuli juttua eilen Kymmenen Uutisissakin. Se on se joka ruokkii ns urban sprawlia.


Niin, siis lisäävätkö ruuhkamaksut Urban sprawlia? Autopuolueen kliseehän on, että ruuhkamaksut näivettävät Helsingin keskustan, koska sitten sinne ei enää pääse ja siksi kaupat ja firmat muuttavat kehäteille. Tosin viimeiset vuosikymmenet tämä Urban sprawl on hallinnut kehitystä, eikä ole ollut ruuhkamaksuja.

Meidän autopuolue ei liene koskaan käynyt ulkomailla, kun kaupunkikeskustat menestyvät, mitä vähemmän niissä on autoja. Helsinginkin keskusta hengittää joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien, ei autoilijoiden tahdissa. Eikä autokauppoja, rakennustarvikeliikkeitä tai huonekaluhalleja keskustassa tarvitakaan. Mutta jostain syystä esim. pankkiiriliikkeitä ei näy Kehä 3:n varrella. Tilaa vievät toiminnot kaikkoavat keskustoista, kun niiden saavutettavuus ja arvo paranevat. Halpahalleilla ei ole varaa keskustan kiinteistöjen markkinahintaan.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Eiköhän urban sprawlin määrä ratkea aika tasan tarkkaan sillä kuinka paljon asuntoja rakennetaan lisää kehä I:n sisäpuolelle. Kaikki, mitä ei rakenneta sinne rakentuu urban sprawlina.

----------


## sane

> Omakotihaja-asutukseen ei voi kehittää joukkoliikennettä, ei edes busseilla.


Onko todellakin näin? Eikö järjestely, jossa bussilla/kevyellä raideliikenteellä liikennöitävän kadun varteen rakennetaan rivitaloja, ja näiden taakse omakotimattoa voi saavuttaa joukkoliikenteelle tarvittavaa väestöntiheyttä? "Piirtämässäni" esimerkissä x tarkoittaa omakotiasumista, c rivitaloja ja | katua, jolla bussit/ratikat liikennöivät. Palvelut löytäisivät myös itsensä rivitalojen alueelle.

xxxcc|ccxxx xxxcc|ccxxx
xxxcc|ccxxx xxxcc|ccxxx
xxxcc|ccxxx xxxcc|ccxxx
xxxcc|ccxxx xxxcc|ccxxx

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Meidän autopuolue ei liene koskaan käynyt ulkomailla, kun kaupunkikeskustat menestyvät, mitä vähemmän niissä on autoja. Helsinginkin keskusta hengittää joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien, ei autoilijoiden tahdissa. Eikä autokauppoja, rakennustarvikeliikkeitä tai huonekaluhalleja keskustassa tarvitakaan. Mutta jostain syystä esim. pankkiiriliikkeitä ei näy Kehä 3:n varrella. Tilaa vievät toiminnot kaikkoavat keskustoista, kun niiden saavutettavuus ja arvo paranevat. Halpahalleilla ei ole varaa keskustan kiinteistöjen markkinahintaan.


Itse olen tehnyt sellaisia havaintoja että ns naisvaltaisten alojen työpaikat  ovat parhaiten pysyneet keskustassa kun taas miesvaltaiset ovat muuttaneet kehäteille. Siksi koska miehet liikkuvat naisia useammin autoilla, eli ei ole kysymys pelkästään tilaa vievistä toiminnoista vaan vallitsevista asenteista. Pankkiiriliikeiden sukupuolijakaumaa en tunne niin hyvin, ja nitä on niin vähän että ei ole merkistystä. Sen tiedän että pankkien erilaisia tukitoimintoja on muuttanut paljon Vallilan entisiin teollisuuskiinteistöihin ja aluksi niiden naistyöntekijät vastustivat sitä koska siellä liikkui iltaisin hämärää porukkaa. Toisaalta tehtaiden muuttuminen pankeiksi luulisi nostavan ympäristön arvoa. Mutta luettele yksikään merkittävä IT-alan firma Helsingin keskustassa!

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

IT-ala kukoistaa Helsingissä mm. Kampissa ja Ruoholahdessa. Hakaniemestäkin löytyy tuttuja. Mukana on vakiintuneita firmoja sekä tulokkaita. Nimetään nyt vaikka F-secure, pääkonttori jämptisti Ruoholahdessa. Seuraava keskittymä on tietysti kantakaupungin nurkilla Otaniemessä.

Miksi ihmeessä? Yhteistyökumppaneiden ja asiakkaiden kanssa on tärkeä päästä keskustelemaan ja esittelemään kasvokkain, kun etätyötekniikka on liian epäluotettavaa ja kömpelöä raskaaseen käyttöön. Joskus projektit kannattavat kummallisinakin ajankohtina, ja keskustan 24h-palvelut ovat silloin tärkeitä. Vaikka työt etenisivät nätisti akselilla 8-16, vapaa-ajalle on paljon trendikkäitä vaihtoehtoja vaikka heti töiden jälkeen liikunnasta olutbaareihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> IT-ala kukoistaa Helsingissä mm. Kampissa ja Ruoholahdessa. Hakaniemestäkin löytyy tuttuja. Mukana on vakiintuneita firmoja sekä tulokkaita. Nimetään nyt vaikka F-secure, pääkonttori jämptisti Ruoholahdessa. Seuraava keskittymä on tietysti kantakaupungin nurkilla Otaniemessä.


No ei niitä kovin monta ole ja Otaniemi ei niin kauan kuin metro ei ole valmis, ole todellakaan "kantakaupungin nurkilla" vaan moottoriteiden risteyksessä. 

Firmat olisi saatava ymmärtämään myös, että jos siirretään toimintoja kaupungin laidalle niin aina n puolen työmatka kärsii, eli niiden jotka asuvat väärällä puolella kaupunkia. Sijoittumalla keskustaan, ja jos kaupungista menisi riittävän moneen suuntaan nopea raideljoukkoliikenne niin autoilun tarve vähenisi kaiken kaikkiaan. 

Ruuhkat Helsingissä aiheutuvat myös ositttain päivittäisen aamu ja iltapäiväruuhkan lisäksi niistä jotka kiirehtivät periferian työpaikoista joko omalla autolla tai taksilla asiakkaiden luokse keskustaan tai päinvastoin. Jos olisi käytlössä ruuhkamaksuja nin se ohjaisi osan tästä minun mielestäni aika turhasta autoilusta julkisiin tai sitten patistaisi firmoja miettimään että kannattaako sittenkään toimia paikoissa joihin pääsee vain autolla.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> No ei niitä kovin monta ole ja Otaniemi ei niin kauan kuin metro ei ole valmis, ole todellakaan "kantakaupungin nurkilla" vaan moottoriteiden risteyksessä. 
> 
> Firmat olisi saatava ymmärtämään myös, että jos siirretään toimintoja kaupungin laidalle niin aina n puolen työmatka kärsii, eli niiden jotka asuvat väärällä puolella kaupunkia. Sijoittumalla keskustaan, ja jos kaupungista menisi riittävän moneen suuntaan nopea raideljoukkoliikenne niin autoilun tarve vähenisi kaiken kaikkiaan.


Oletko oikeasti käynyt Ruoholahdessa tai Kampissa katsomassa? Siellä on tuhansia IT-alan työpaikkoja. Mm. Comptel, Nokia Research Center, F-Secure ja paljon muita. Suurin osa niistä, kuten suomalaisista IT-yrityksistä yleensäkään on kymmenien tai muutamien satojen työntekijöiden yrityksiä, joista sinä et ehkä ole koskaan kuullutkaan. Ihan oikeasti, mene joskus vilkuilemaan mitä niiden kaikkien toimistotalojen sisään kätkeytyy - saatat yllättyä. 

Tähän pätee muuten sama juttu kuin asukkaisiin. Toimistoja on Helsingin niemellä sen verran kuin niitä on. Yhden yrityksen muutto alueelle vaatii pääsääntöisesti jonkun toisen yrityksen poistumista. Toki toimistotilaa on niemelle rakennettu viime vuosikymmeninä enemmän kuin uusia asuntoja, mistä kertoo esimerkiksi nuo tuhannet Ruoholahden IT-sektorin työpaikat.

----------


## sane

> Ruuhkat Helsingissä aiheutuvat myös ositttain päivittäisen aamu ja iltapäiväruuhkan lisäksi niistä jotka kiirehtivät periferian työpaikoista joko omalla autolla tai taksilla asiakkaiden luokse keskustaan tai päinvastoin. Jos olisi käytlössä ruuhkamaksuja nin se ohjaisi osan tästä minun mielestäni aika turhasta autoilusta julkisiin tai sitten patistaisi firmoja miettimään että kannattaako sittenkään toimia paikoissa joihin pääsee vain autolla.
> 
> t. Rainer


Nojoo, eiköhän tämä osa liikenteestä ole se, joka poistuisi kaikista viimeisenä. Ensinnäkin muutaman euron ruuhkamaksu on _erittäin_ pieni summa, kun sitä verrataan rahavirtoihin mitä näistä palavereista tavoitellaan. Toisekseen saatetaan tavata saman päivän aikana useita asiakkaita, jolloin matkaketjusta muotoutuu lähes väistämättä sellainen, ettei julkisilla pääse missään kohtuullisessa ajassa, vaan jouduttaisiin jättämään esimerkiksi päivän aikana yksi tai usempi palaveri pois. Ja tästä aiheutuva kustannus on sellainen, ettei sitä mitenkään muutaman euron ruuhkamaksulla kompensoitaisi.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Kirjoittelin sitten blogiini tekstiä ruuhkamaksuista ja poikittaisesta liikenteestä: http://mikkosarela.blogspot.com/2011...maksuista.html

----------


## Max

> Firmat olisi saatava ymmärtämään myös, että jos siirretään toimintoja kaupungin laidalle niin aina n puolen työmatka kärsii, eli niiden jotka asuvat väärällä puolella kaupunkia. Sijoittumalla keskustaan, ja jos kaupungista menisi riittävän moneen suuntaan nopea raideljoukkoliikenne niin autoilun tarve vähenisi kaiken kaikkiaan.


On tuolla kolikolla toinenkin puoli. Olen itse töissä pienehkössä (90 henkeä) IT-alan yrityksessä, joka sijaitsee ja on vuodesta 1958 asti sijainnut Tikkurilassa. Kun meille rekrytoidaan lisää väkeä, on eräänä hakemaan innostaneista asioista hyvin usein kiinnostava sijainti. Runsaan vantaalaisedustuksen lisäksi meillä on töissä väkeä kautta koko Keski- ja Itä-Uusimaan. Eivät kaikki halua töihin tai asioille Helsingin keskustaan.

Ai niin, tärkeimmät asiakasyrityksemme sijaitsevat Tikkurilassa, Viikissä ja Länsi-Vantaalla, joten emme ole myöskään aiheuttamassa Rainerin yllä kuvaamia ruuhkia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nojoo, eiköhän tämä osa liikenteestä ole se, joka poistuisi kaikista viimeisenä. Ensinnäkin muutaman euron ruuhkamaksu on _erittäin_ pieni summa, kun sitä verrataan rahavirtoihin mitä näistä palavereista tavoitellaan. Toisekseen saatetaan tavata saman päivän aikana useita asiakkaita, jolloin matkaketjusta muotoutuu lähes väistämättä sellainen, ettei julkisilla pääse missään kohtuullisessa ajassa, vaan jouduttaisiin jättämään esimerkiksi päivän aikana yksi tai usempi palaveri pois. Ja tästä aiheutuva kustannus on sellainen, ettei sitä mitenkään muutaman euron ruuhkamaksulla kompensoitaisi.


Jos vaihtoehtona on että ei peritä ollenkaan ruuhkamaksuja niin ruuhkamaksuilla saadaan sentään kerättyä rahaa noilta kaupparatsulta. Ilman ruuhkamaksuja ei saada kerättyä ja esim joukkoliikennettä ei ole varaa parantaa.




> On tuolla kolikolla toinenkin puoli. Olen itse töissä pienehkössä (90 henkeä) IT-alan yrityksessä, joka sijaitsee ja on vuodesta 1958 asti sijainnut Tikkurilassa. Kun meille rekrytoidaan lisää väkeä, on eräänä hakemaan innostaneista asioista hyvin usein kiinnostava sijainti. Runsaan vantaalaisedustuksen lisäksi meillä on töissä väkeä kautta koko Keski- ja Itä-Uusimaan. Eivät kaikki halua töihin tai asioille Helsingin keskustaan.
> 
> Ai niin, tärkeimmät asiakasyrityksemme sijaitsevat Tikkurilassa, Viikissä ja Länsi-Vantaalla, joten emme ole myöskään aiheuttamassa Rainerin yllä kuvaamia ruuhkia.


Tikkurila olisi siinä mielessä parempi paikka sijoittua näiden insinöörivaltaisten yritysten koska sinne menee juna ja lentokenttä on lähellä ja Tikkurila on ikään kuin täyden palvelun pikkukaupunki.  Ihmettelen kyllä että miksi Vantaan radanvarsitaajamat on jäänyt niin lapsipuolen asemaan näissä työpaikkojen sijoittelussa. 




> Kirjoittelin sitten blogiini tekstiä ruuhkamaksuista ja poikittaisesta liikenteestä: http://mikkosarela.blogspot.com/2011...maksuista.html


Olen täysin samaa miltä kuin Mikko blogissaan miten ja miksi ruuhkamaksut pitäisi toteuttaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos vaihtoehtona on että ei peritä ollenkaan ruuhkamaksuja niin ruuhkamaksuilla saadaan sentään kerättyä rahaa noilta kaupparatsulta. Ilman ruuhkamaksuja ei saada kerättyä ja esim joukkoliikennettä ei ole varaa parantaa.


Ei näiden kaupparatsujen ja palaveeraajien liikkuminen ole ruuhkamaksuista kiinni. Kun he nyt liikkuvat taksilla, he maksavat jo nyt monin verroin enemmän liikkumisestaan kuin ruuhkamaksu olisi. Lisäksi näitä liikkujia ei edes kiinnosta liikkua omalla autolla. Taksi vie ovelta ovelle, ei parkkipaikalta toiselle.




> Onko todellakin näin? Eikö järjestely, jossa bussilla/kevyellä raideliikenteellä liikennöitävän kadun varteen rakennetaan rivitaloja, ja näiden taakse omakotimattoa voi saavuttaa joukkoliikenteelle tarvittavaa väestöntiheyttä?


Sitä, mitä esitit, en laskekaan Urban sprawliksi. Esittämälläsi periaatteella syntyy suunnilleen yhtä tiivistä asutusta kuin 1970-luvun lähiörakentamisella kerrostaloin. Esimerkiksi Myllypuro ei ole ollenkaan tehokasta, Puu-Vallilassa on suurempi asukastiheys.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei näiden kaupparatsujen ja palaveeraajien liikkuminen ole ruuhkamaksuista kiinni. Kun he nyt liikkuvat taksilla, he maksavat jo nyt monin verroin enemmän liikkumisestaan kuin ruuhkamaksu olisi. Lisäksi näitä liikkujia ei edes kiinnosta liikkua omalla autolla. Taksi vie ovelta ovelle, ei parkkipaikalta toiselle.


Niillä joilla on työsuhdeauto kuuluu kyllä firmojen matkustusohjeiden mukaan käyttä sitä ensisijaisesti. Lisäksi yleinen selitys omisti auton kuka tahansa on se että "pitää hakea lapset kotimatkalla". 

Joka tapauksessa heistä johtuvat ajot muodostavat aika suuren osan työmatkaruuhkan liikenteestä ja ruuhkamaksuilla saisi ainakin kerättyä heiltä rahat pois. 

Yhdessä aikaisemmassa viestissäsi puolustit aika vahvasti autopuolueen kantaa, että ruuhkamaksuja ei pidä ottaa käyttöön jos autopuolue vastustaa sitä. Miten arvelet että autopuolue suhtautuu siihen että Mannerheimintieltä tai vastaavalta tärkeältä sisääntuloväylältä vähennettäisiin kaistoja ja lisätäisiin joukkoliikennevälineiden liikennevaloetuuksia ja vaikeutettaisiin autoilua niin että päästä päähän ajaminen kestää tunnin ruuhkassa? 
Molemmissa tapauksissa autopuolue ärhähtää mutta ruuhkamaksujen avulla sadaan edes rahaa kerättyä joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen mutta mahdollistetaan silti kiireisten tai niiden tapausten joissa ei joukkoliikenten käyttö ole esim terveydentilan ym vuoksi mahdollista, kulkemisen autolla, jos on halua maksaa siitä.

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Joka tapauksessa heistä johtuvat ajot muodostavat aika suuren osan työmatkaruuhkan liikenteestä ja ruuhkamaksuilla saisi ainakin kerättyä heiltä rahat pois.
> 
> t. Rainer


Eiköhän näistä ajoista valtaosa ole muulloin, kuin kasilta keskustaan ja neljältä pois? Kun pitää usein mennä ensiksi toimistolle, niin aika kiirettä saisi pitää, että sieltä kerkeisi vielä aamuruuhkassa jatkamaan asiakkaan luokse.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En ota kantaa siihen, onko se ok, mutta joukkoliikenteen pidemmät matka-ajat yksityisautoiluun verrattuna ovat fakta. Myös Tukholmassa ja Oslossa.


Jaa, riippuu kai, mistä minne kulkee. Toistaiseksi ei ole tullut täällä sitä ilmiötä vastaan, että työmatka menisi autolla nopeammin (kun työaika on 7-16/8-17).

Työskentelin viime kesänä vähän aikaa Tukholman kaupungin printterien parissa ja koska tähän sisältyi kaikki kaupungin omistamat laitokset, tuli kuljettua kohtalaisen paljon päästä päähän ja laidasta laitaan, tukikohtana oma koti Enskedessä. Autoa en kaivannut, vaan kuljin pääosin poikittaisbusseilla ja tunnelbanalla.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Eipä sitten Helsingin seudun ruuhkamaksu ole toteutumassa vaan EU-tavoitteiden mukaisesti suunnitellaan koko maata ja kaikkia ajoneuvoja koskevia tienkäyttömaksuja (tosin eikö jo nykyinen polttoaineverotus kerää aika paljon tällaista jokaisesta ajokilometristä veloitettavaa tienkäyttömaksua?):
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/autot/mini...443255218.html

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eipä sitten Helsingin seudun ruuhkamaksu ole toteutumassa vaan EU-tavoitteiden mukaisesti suunnitellaan koko maata ja kaikkia ajoneuvoja koskevia tienkäyttömaksuja (tosin eikö jo nykyinen polttoaineverotus kerää aika paljon tällaista jokaisesta ajokilometristä veloitettavaa tienkäyttömaksua?):
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/autot/mini...443255218.html


Kyllä, polttoainevero on sama asia. Näillä tiemaksuilla kai haetaan sitä, että maksu voi olla eri suuruinen eri paikassa ja aikaan. Polttoaineverohan ei ohjaa hetkellistä ja paikallista kysyntää mitenkään.

Ja taksamittari kojelaudalla on myös psykologisesti tehokkaampi kuin vain pumpulla maksu. Se yksinään ei tietenkään riitä syyksi noin kalliille järjestelmälle, mutta on lisähyötynä.

----------


## jodo

> Eipä sitten Helsingin seudun ruuhkamaksu ole toteutumassa vaan EU-tavoitteiden mukaisesti suunnitellaan koko maata ja kaikkia ajoneuvoja koskevia tienkäyttömaksuja (tosin eikö jo nykyinen polttoaineverotus kerää aika paljon tällaista jokaisesta ajokilometristä veloitettavaa tienkäyttömaksua?):
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/autot/mini...443255218.html


Juuri tämäntapaisten EU-asioiden takia Perussuomalaisten kannatus nousee, ja eurokriittisyys yleensäkin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Juuri tämäntapaisten EU-asioiden takia Perussuomalaisten kannatus nousee, ja eurokriittisyys yleensäkin.


Tarkasti ottaen johtuen virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen tavasta vedota EU:hun hankkeissaan. Ei EU vaadi Suomeen satelliittipaikannukseen perustuvaa tienkäyttömaksua, tietenkään. Se on ihan meidän suomalaisten ikioma ajatus. Sen sijaan EU:n politiikka on siirtyä aiheuttaja maksaa -tyyppisiin maksuihin tieliikenteessä. Mutta sen toteuttamiseen riittää mun ymmärryksen mukaan perinteiset tietullitkin vallan mainiosti. Aina vedotaan siihen, kuinka EU vaatii sitä ja tätä, ja miksei vedottaisi, koska suomalaiset uskovat sen aina vailla mitään kritiikkiä. Yleensä EU asettaa yleisiä tavoitteita, joskus tiukkojakin, mutta jäsenvaltioilla on suuri vapaus päättää siitä, mitä käytännössä tehdään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Juuri tämäntapaisten EU-asioiden takia Perussuomalaisten kannatus nousee, ja eurokriittisyys yleensäkin.


No eipä tuossa EU:lla mitään sanomista ole, vaan ihan suomalaista keksintöä. Perusteeksi vain sitten sanotaan EU-tavoitteet. EU:ssa on lukuisia kaupunkien omia ruuhkamaksuja, ja väittäisin ettei EU:lla ole mitään kantaa siihen miten ruuhkamaksuja tulisi toteuttaa.

Ah, ninja'd by Ville.

----------


## jodo

No kyllä tuo sanomani silti pitää paikkansa, jos kerran lehdessä tuota selittelytapaa käytettiin.
Veikkaan että GPS-tekniikkaan perustuvaa maksusysteemiä ei tule, sillä sen kiertäminen, ja toisaalta luotettavuus on kyseenalaista.
Tiemaksun tullessa tulisi sen olla kohtuullinen, eikä niin että se olisi taas kerran autoilijoiden ahtaalle ajamista, autoilu on jo nyt tarpeeksi kallista. Tosin yksi hyvä kannustin voisi olla esim. sähköautojen vapauttaminen maksusta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tiemaksun tullessa tulisi sen olla kohtuullinen, eikä niin että se olisi taas kerran autoilijoiden ahtaalle ajamista, autoilu on jo nyt tarpeeksi kallista. Tosin yksi hyvä kannustin voisi olla esim. sähköautojen vapauttaminen maksusta.


Itse pitäisin järkevänä aiheuttaja maksaa -periaatteen soveltamista siten, että moottoritiet (Helsingin kehätiet mukaanlukien) muutettaisiin maksullisiksi, koska nämä ovat kalleimpia teitä rakentaa. Puhtaasti ympäristösyistä suurimpien kaupunkien keskustaan ajamisestakin voisi maksua periä, koska niissä autoilu aivan selvästi heikentää ilmanlaatua. Mutta yleisesti ympäristörasitus tulee kuitattua polttoaineveroilla. Myös raskaalle liikenteelle sopisi laittaa kilometrimaksu, koska raskas liikenne luo eniten kunnossapitotarvetta. Teoriassa satelliittipaikannus olisi paras ratkaisu, sillä silloin tienkäyttömaksut voitaisiin kohdistaa kaikkein oikeudenmukaisimmin. Käytännössä paras on taas kerran hyvän suurin vihollinen.

Ajatushan muuten koko ajan on ollut, että autoilun kokonaisverotusta ei kiristettäisi, vaan kohdennettaisiin uudestaan. Eli mahdolliset tienkäyttömaksut kompensoitaisiin autoveron laskulla. Jos aiheuttaja maksaa -periaatetta sovelletaan, niin autovero pitäisi poistaa kokonaan, koska auton omistaminen sinällään ei tietenkään aiheuta vielä haittaa, vaan vasta sen käyttö. Verotusperusteita olisi ympäristösyyt, siis päästöt yleensä ja paikalliset haitat, ja toisaalta tienkäyttö, sillä teiden käytöstä ja rakentamisesta aiheutuu kuluja ja ne olisi syytä jyvittää juuri niille autoilijoille, jotka jotain nimenomaista tietä käyttävät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ajatushan muuten koko ajan on ollut, että autoilun kokonaisverotusta ei kiristettäisi, vaan kohdennettaisiin uudestaan. Eli mahdolliset tienkäyttömaksut kompensoitaisiin autoveron laskulla. Jos aiheuttaja maksaa -periaatetta sovelletaan, niin autovero pitäisi poistaa kokonaan, koska auton omistaminen sinällään ei tietenkään aiheuta vielä haittaa, vaan vasta sen käyttö. Verotusperusteita olisi ympäristösyyt, siis päästöt yleensä ja paikalliset haitat, ja toisaalta tienkäyttö, sillä teiden käytöstä ja rakentamisesta aiheutuu kuluja ja ne olisi syytä jyvittää juuri niille autoilijoille, jotka jotain nimenomaista tietä käyttävät.


Mun mielestäni autoverotuksen painopistettä ei kannata muuttaa ellei jokin taho pakota siihen. Tietysti autohullut pitävät nykyisenkaltaista autoveroa ryöväämisenä, mutta vähän, ja melko vaatimattomalla autolla ajava kuten minä hyödyn siitä, koska vain ensimmäisen kunnollisen auton hankkiminen on kallista, kun vaihtaa seuraavaan niin vanhan jälleenmyyntiarvo on vastaavasti korkeampi kuin maissa joissa auton hankintaveroa ei peritä. 

Jossain määrin olen kyllä valmis kannattamaan ruuhkamaksuja Helsingin seudulle ja muihin suuriin kaupunkeihin, nimenomaan siksi että sillä ohjattaisiin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi ja saataisin rahoituskeino isompien joukkoliikennehankkeidn rahoittamiseksi. Valtakunnaliien km-perusteinen maksu on sensijaan utopiaa. Bensaveroa taas ei voi äärettömästi korottaa koska se aiheuttaa tankkausturismia naapurimaihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikle

> Jossain määrin olen kyllä valmis kannattamaan ruuhkamaksuja Helsingin seudulle ja muihin suuriin kaupunkeihin, nimenomaan siksi että sillä ohjattaisiin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi ja saataisin rahoituskeino isompien joukkoliikennehankkeidn rahoittamiseksi.


Pääkaupunkiseudun työmatkaruuhkat tuntuvat jatkuvasti kasvaneen ja jos 10 vuotta sitten ruuhkan määrää manattiin niin tänään se määrä on jo paljon suurempi. Tämä tosin pelkän omakohtaisen tuntuman mukaan. 
Olenkin elätellyt ajatusta, että juuri tuon iänikuisen ruuhkissa seisoskelun takia ihmiset pikkuhiljaa älyäisivät siirtyä työmatkoillaan joukkoliikenteen pariin. Turhaan kai. Tottakai tässä pk-seudullakin on ihmisillä työmatkoja, joiden tekeminen julkisilla veisi mielettömästi aikaa. Mutta kuitenkin erittäin moni asuu käytännössä hyvien julkisten yhteyksien varrella ja bussi tai juna veisi kohtuullisen läheltä kotia kohtuullisen lähelle työpaikkaa samassa ajassa. Mutta silti omalla autolla mennään päivä toisensa jälkeen ruuhkiin vain tottumuksesta tai jostain näennäisestä mukavuussyystä. Itse koen noissa ruuhkissa nököttämisen äärimmäisen epämukavaksi ja käytän julkisia aina kun mahdollista ja juuri mukavuussyistä. 
No, kuten tiedämme, ei se työmatka-autoilijan hakeutuminen joukkoliikenteen matkustajaksi ole kovin omaehtoista tainnut olla. 

Jonkunlainen ruuhka-aikoja koskeva maksu olisi mielestäni tästä syystä ihan ok, ehkä jenkkilän malliin. Siellähän on maksullisia motareita, ainakin turistin näkökulmasta toimiii ihan hyvin. Suhteelisen yksinkertaista valvontatekniikkaa, ja esim.huoltoasemilta ym.voi ostaa "ajo-oikeutta" noille teille eikä tarvita mitään "isoveli valvoo liikkeitäsi" GPS-lähettimiä tai muuta kallista hömöilyä. Tosin jenkeillä ei ole juurikaan auton hankintaveroa ja kaikki autoiluun liittyvä maksaa äärimmäisen vähän verrattuna Suomeen juuri verotuksen takia. Ja jos tietulleja tai ruuhkamaksuja otettaisiin täällä käyttöön, tulisi mielestäni tasapuolisuuden nimissä auton hankitaveroa pienentää. Muuten menee entistä enemmän ryöväämiseksi.




> Mun mielestäni autoverotuksen painopistettä ei kannata muuttaa ellei jokin taho pakota siihen. Tietysti autohullut pitävät nykyisenkaltaista autoveroa ryöväämisenä, mutta vähän, ja melko vaatimattomalla autolla ajava kuten minä hyödyn siitä


Ei tuosta auton hankintaverosta hyödy yksikään auton omistaja. Mitä sitten käsitetäänkään normaalilla suomalaisen käyttöautolla niin suomalainen maksaa niistä kopperoistaan törkyhinnan ja välirahat on vaihdossa myös poskettomat vrt.vaikka Saksa, jopa naapurimme Ruotsi tai hurjimpana esimerkkinä taas se USA. Ne  "autohullut" ympäri maailman taas laittaa vähistä rahoistaa kalustoon paljonkin rahaa, mutta jenkki hankkii uuden 400-heppaisen täysikokoisen perheautonsa latomalla noin 35000euron edestä taaloja tiskiin. Suomalainen ostaa aivan saman, mutta täkäläisellä kielellä "ökyauton", täällä Härmässä noin 80000eurolla ja sellainen aiheuttaa jo monessa tapauksissa pitkää ja harrasta riippuvuussuhdetta pankin kanssa :Very Happy:  Jenkki vaihtaa kolmen vuoden kuluttua autonsa uuteen 15000 euron summaa vastaavalla välirahalla kun suomalainen heittää tiskiin lähemmäs 40000 euroa..
Tulee myös muistaa tuossa käyttöperusteisessa verotuksessa se, että tallissa seisova auto ei juuri saastuta eikä aiheuta ruuhkia. Siinä on sen järki! Jos isokoneinen bensarosvo liikkuu vain omistajansa vapaa-ajalla esimerkiksi 10 tkm vuodessa aiheuttaako se enemmän vai vähemmän haittaa ympäristölle kuin 30tkm vuodessa kulkeva työmatkailija ekoautollaan?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pääkaupunkiseudun työmatkaruuhkat tuntuvat jatkuvasti kasvaneen ja jos 10 vuotta sitten ruuhkan määrää manattiin niin tänään se määrä on jo paljon suurempi. Tämä tosin pelkän omakohtaisen tuntuman mukaan. 
> Olenkin elätellyt ajatusta, että juuri tuon iänikuisen ruuhkissa seisoskelun takia ihmiset pikkuhiljaa älyäisivät siirtyä työmatkoillaan joukkoliikenteen pariin. Turhaan kai. Tottakai tässä pk-seudullakin on ihmisillä työmatkoja, joiden tekeminen julkisilla veisi mielettömästi aikaa. Mutta kuitenkin erittäin moni asuu käytännössä hyvien julkisten yhteyksien varrella ja bussi tai juna veisi kohtuullisen läheltä kotia kohtuullisen lähelle työpaikkaa samassa ajassa. Mutta silti omalla autolla mennään päivä toisensa jälkeen ruuhkiin vain tottumuksesta tai jostain näennäisestä mukavuussyystä. Itse koen noissa ruuhkissa nököttämisen äärimmäisen epämukavaksi ja käytän julkisia aina kun mahdollista ja juuri mukavuussyistä. 
> No, kuten tiedämme, ei se työmatka-autoilijan hakeutuminen joukkoliikenteen matkustajaksi ole kovin omaehtoista tainnut olla.


Minä olen ollut aiemmin työmatka-autoilija, mutta ryhdyin aikoinaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäksi siksi että työpaikkani muutti silloin Espoosta Helsinkiin. Tuli helpommaksi ja halvemmaksi  kulkea julkisilla koska asuin silloin Stadissa ja yhteydet olivat paremmat. Mutta harvalla käy niin hyvä tuuri, useammalla duuni keskustassa muuttaa pois Stadista. Toinen seikka miksi autoilijat karttavat joukkoliikennettä yleisesti on että he todellisuudessa karttavat busseja. Bussithan ovat autoja hitaampia kun taas junat ja metrot ovat autoja nopeampia, ainakin ruuhka-aikaan. Helsingin raideliikenteen heikko kattavuus ajaa ihmiset autoihinsa. Mutta jos nopeaa raideliikennettä olisi enemmän tarjolla niin ihmiset jättäisivät autonsa kotiin tai ajaisivat vain liityntäparkkipaikalle. Mutta sellaisten hankkeiden rakentaminen maksaa ja koska kansalaiset vihaavat veroja, nin oikeudenmukaisempaa olis verottaa ruuhkan aiheuttajia eli autoillijoita. 




> Ei tuosta auton hankintaverosta hyödy yksikään auton omistaja. Mitä sitten käsitetäänkään normaalilla suomalaisen käyttöautolla niin suomalainen maksaa niistä kopperoistaan törkyhinnan ja välirahat on vaihdossa myös poskettomat vrt.vaikka Saksa, jopa naapurimme Ruotsi tai hurjimpana esimerkkinä taas se USA. Ne  "autohullut" ympäri maailman taas laittaa vähistä rahoistaa kalustoon paljonkin rahaa, mutta jenkki hankkii uuden 400-heppaisen täysikokoisen perheautonsa latomalla noin 35000euron edestä taaloja tiskiin. Suomalainen ostaa aivan saman, mutta täkäläisellä kielellä "ökyauton", täällä Härmässä noin 80000eurolla ja sellainen aiheuttaa jo monessa tapauksissa pitkää ja harrasta riippuvuussuhdetta pankin kanssa Jenkki vaihtaa kolmen vuoden kuluttua autonsa uuteen 15000 euron summaa vastaavalla välirahalla kun suomalainen heittää tiskiin lähemmäs 40000 euroa..
> Tulee myös muistaa tuossa käyttöperusteisessa verotuksessa se, että tallissa seisova auto ei juuri saastuta eikä aiheuta ruuhkia. Siinä on sen järki! Jos isokoneinen bensarosvo liikkuu vain omistajansa vapaa-ajalla esimerkiksi 10 tkm vuodessa aiheuttaako se enemmän vai vähemmän haittaa ympäristölle kuin 30tkm vuodessa kulkeva työmatkailija ekoautollaan?


Tavallien autoilija hyötyisi siitä että autoverotus olisi jatkossakin kolmijakoinen kuten nyt (hankinta, omistus, polttoaine), siksi että kallista koko valtakunnan kattavaa satelliittipaikannusjärjestelmää ei tarvitse rakentaa.

Kalliiden ylitehoisten ökyautojen hankintaa ei mielestäni kannata missän nimessä tukea poistamalla autovero. Useimmat uudet autot ostetaan yritysten laskuun ja vasta useamman vuoden ikäisenä ökyautot päätyvät sitten autohullujen leluiksi. Jos niitä saisi ostaa ilman veroa, niin moni yritys ostaisi tai liisaisi työsuhdeautoksi ökyautoja tavisautojen sijaan. ja sitten maa olisi täynnä niitä ja ympäristö kiittäisi. 

Tavallisen cosolla/golf/octavia-luokan auton hintaero autoverottoman Ruotsin ja autoveroa perivän Suomen välillä on 5 v käytettynä naurettavat 1000-3000 . Olen tutkinut aisaa itse kun olen joskus miettinyt auton yksitystuontia, mutta tavallisissa perheautoissa hintaero niin pieni ettei sillä voita mitään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikle

> Bussithan ovat autoja hitaampia kun taas junat ja metrot ovat autoja nopeampia, ainakin ruuhka-aikaan. Helsingin raideliikenteen heikko kattavuus ajaa ihmiset autoihinsa. Mutta jos nopeaa raideliikennettä olisi enemmän tarjolla niin ihmiset jättäisivät autonsa kotiin tai ajaisivat vain liityntäparkkipaikalle. Mutta sellaisten hankkeiden rakentaminen maksaa ja koska kansalaiset vihaavat veroja, nin oikeudenmukaisempaa olis verottaa ruuhkan aiheuttajia eli autoillijoita.


Sehän tuossa meidän pk-seutulaisten työmatkailussa on kummallista,  koska erittäin moni työmatka, joka tehdään autolla hoituisi ainakin samassa tai lähes samassa ajassa joukkoliikenteessä.  Eihän tämä tietenkään päde kaikkiin työmatkoihin, mutta todella moneen.  Itsellänikin on kokemusta sekä helpoista että hankalasti joukkoliikennöidyiltä työmatkoilta.  Johonkin paikkaan on vain ylivoimaisen pitkä matka joukkoliikenteellä, joten auto on käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto. Toiseen paikkaan taas on päässyt hyvin pienellä vaivalla kyydissä istuen ja vaikka uutisia lukien. Paljon kivempaa kuin istua hieman pidempi tovi kyttäämässä sisääntuloväylän ruuhkissa muiden kanssa. 
Liityntäparkki on kyllä todella kannatettava juttu! Ja taitaa niitä tullakin lisää. Niiden valvontaa olisi mielestäni kylläkin parannettava, jotta saisivat paremmin käyttäjien luottamuksen. Monessa paikassa ne on varsin katseilta suojassa ja hyviä paikkoja tehdä tihutöitä autoille. Kyllä autoista maksettuja veroja voisi mielestäni ilman muuta käyttää vaikka liityntäparkkien rakentamiseen ja kehittämiseen. Eivät vaan taida olla ainakaan julkisesti korvamerkittyä rahaa nykyisin, koska autoilijoiden vuosien varrella maksamilla veroilla voisi rakentaa vaikka jättiläismäisiä, lämpimiä liityntäparkkihalleja  ja palkata niihin oman valvontahenkilöstön!

Mutta tosiaan, kannatan ruuhkamaksuja (tai tietulleja, miten vain). Mutta siinä yhteydessä kannatan myös autoilun verotuksen muuttamista muutenkin enemmän käyttöön perustuvaksi. 




> Kalliiden ylitehoisten ökyautojen hankintaa ei mielestäni kannata missän nimessä tukea poistamalla autovero. Useimmat uudet autot ostetaan yritysten laskuun ja vasta useamman vuoden ikäisenä ökyautot päätyvät sitten autohullujen leluiksi. Jos niitä saisi ostaa ilman veroa, niin moni yritys ostaisi tai liisaisi työsuhdeautoksi ökyautoja tavisautojen sijaan. ja sitten maa olisi täynnä niitä ja ympäristö kiittäisi. 
> 
> Tavallisen cosolla/golf/octavia-luokan auton hintaero autoverottoman Ruotsin ja autoveroa perivän Suomen välillä on 5 v käytettynä naurettavat 1000-3000 . Olen tutkinut aisaa itse kun olen joskus miettinyt auton yksitystuontia, mutta tavallisissa perheautoissa hintaero niin pieni ettei sillä voita mitään.


 Minä taas  kannatan ehdottomasti käyttöperustaista veroa, itsekkäistä syistä myöskin.  Esimerkki omasta taloudestamme:  nykyisellään kaksi samanikäistä henkilöautoa, tosin molemmille tulee alle 10tkm per vuosi ajoa kiitos seudulla hyvin toimivan joukkoliikenteen  Toinen auto on pienikulutuksinen, pienipäästöinen ja kaikilla nykymittareilla mitattuna ns.eko- ja järkiauto. (Siltä se valitettavasti myös tuntuu ajossa) :Laughing:  . Toinen taas on iso ja oikeastaan kaikkea muuta paitsi eko. Tuossa vierekkäin ne silti seisoo parkissa eikä iso kuluta tai tuhoa ympäristöämme siinä yhtään enempää kuin se pienikään. 

Autoja voisi joku verrata asumiseen. Tosin jonkunlainen konsensushan on, että autot on pahaa ja asumiseen panostaminen hyvää. 
Jos otan esimerkiksi taannoin keskustelussa esiintyneet DDR-luukut ja isot omakotitalot. DDR-luukussa ihminen pystyy asumaan aivan hyvin, silti joku talohullu haluaa omakotitalon tai rivarinpätkän.  Jos katsotaan energiankulutusta niin 200 neliöinen ok-talo kuluttaa aivan sietämättömän paljon energiaa per neliö tai per nuppi, miten vaan. Kuitenkin paljon enemmän kuin täyteen 70-80 neliöisiä DDR-luukkuja pakattu betonikolossi. Ja jollain pirulaisella on niissä omakotitaloissa vielä takka, joka saastuttaa nykytiedon mukaan myös.  Pitäisikö siis pientaloasumisesta räkäistä joku 30% ympäristöntuhovero talon hinnan päälle? Tämä näin DDR-luukun omistajan näkökulmasta ja huumorilla :Cool:   Itsekin toki arvostan hyvää asumista enkä kokisi huonoa omaatuntoa, jos omistaisin sen 200 neliöisen ok-talon!

Saasteista ja autoista vielä vähän. Jollekin kelpaa se 5-vuotias Corolla ja hyvä niin. Joku toinen arvostaa kulkepelissään ominaisuuksia, joita ei voi mistään Corollasta löytää maksaen siitä toki korkeamman hinnan. Eikä kalliimpi auto aina ole ympäristönkään tappio. Moni suhteellisen tehokas ja iso uusi auto on ympäristöystävällisempi kuin 5-vuotta vanha Corolla. Tuonikäisen 1,6- Corollan kulutus ja hiilidioksidi-päästöt on itse asiassa suuremmat kuin mitä nelivedolla ja muilla himmeleillä ladatulla ja maltilliset 300 heppaa kehittävällä uudella henkilöautolla. Tässä mielessä täällä Suomessa ollaan veroinemme epätasa-arvoisia moneen muuhun länsimaahan verrattuna.  
Yrityksen muuten eivät osta suurinta osaa suomalaisista uusista autoista, lähelle kylläkin pääsevät. Muistaakseni noin 45% myydään yrityksille (tai yhteisöille).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Saasteista ja autoista vielä vähän. Jollekin kelpaa se 5-vuotias Corolla ja hyvä niin. Joku toinen arvostaa kulkepelissään ominaisuuksia, joita ei voi mistään Corollasta löytää maksaen siitä toki korkeamman hinnan. Eikä kalliimpi auto aina ole ympäristönkään tappio. Moni suhteellisen tehokas ja iso uusi auto on ympäristöystävällisempi kuin 5-vuotta vanha Corolla. Tuonikäisen 1,6- Corollan kulutus ja hiilidioksidi-päästöt on itse asiassa suuremmat kuin mitä nelivedolla ja muilla himmeleillä ladatulla ja maltilliset 300 heppaa kehittävällä uudella henkilöautolla. Tässä mielessä täällä Suomessa ollaan veroinemme epätasa-arvoisia moneen muuhun länsimaahan verrattuna.  
> Yrityksen muuten eivät osta suurinta osaa suomalaisista uusista autoista, lähelle kylläkin pääsevät. Muistaakseni noin 45% myydään yrityksille (tai yhteisöille).


Toyotojen ja muiden suurten japsimerkkien bensamoottorit ovat kehittyneimpiä mitä markkinoilta saa eivätkä esim 5 vuotta vanhojen corollojen (eli vm 2007) päästöt ole missään mimessä suuremmat kuin jotkun diesel-maasturin. Dieselmaasturi ehkä kuluttaa paperilla vähän mutta kun laitetaan sitä ajamaan kaupparatsu huikkanen niin se tuplaantuu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toyotojen ja muiden suurten japsimerkkien bensamoottorit ovat kehittyneimpiä mitä markkinoilta saa eivätkä esim 5 vuotta vanhojen corollojen (eli vm 2007) päästöt ole missään mimessä suuremmat kuin jotkun diesel-maasturin. Dieselmaasturi ehkä kuluttaa paperilla vähän mutta kun laitetaan sitä ajamaan kaupparatsu huikkanen niin se tuplaantuu.


Juuri näin. Auton hiilidioksidipäästöt  joka on se merkittävä kasvihuoneilmiön vaikuttaja  ovat suoraan verrannolliset polttoaineen kulutukseen. Jos vaikka 10 vuotta vanha Corolla kuluttaa keskimäärin 8 L/100 km ja upouusi ECO-moottorilla varustettu katumaasturi kuluttaa 10 L/100 km, niin se vanha Corolla on ympäristöystävällisempi. Itse asiassa T-Ford oli jo ympäristöystävällisempi kuin uudet raskaat katumaasturit ja muut crossöverit, koska T-Fordin bensankulutus oli noin 8 L/100 km.

Ympäristöystävällistä autoa ei olekaan, mutta vähiten huono tässä mielessä on auto, jonka polttoaineen kulutus on pienin. Sillä ei ole väliä, mikä moottori siinä on, onko ruiskua ja turboa tahi dieseliä etu- tai jälkipoltolla. Päästön ratkaisee vain kulunut polttoaine. Ja käytännössä vähiten kuluttavat pienet ja kevyet autot.

Moottoritekniikka on kehittynyt ja moottoreiden hyötysuhteet ovat varmasti parantuneet T-Fordin ajoista. Mutta lopputulokselle siitä ei ole ollut mitään hyötyä. Sillä sitä mukaa kun moottori paranee, auto ympärillä huononee. Tulee lisää kokoa ja painoa, renkaat levenevät enemmän kuluttaviksi ja sisään autoon tulee kaiken maailman sähkökäyttöisiä hilavitkuttimia. Ne saavat sähkönsä samasta polttoaineesta, millä mennään eteenpäin.

Ympäristön kannalta vähiten huonoja auton kehitysaskeleita ovat olleet mm. 1950-luvun pienoisautot, Rättisitikka, Mini ja ylipäätään kaikki halvat ja yksinkertaiset pikkuautomallit. Yleensä näissä on ollut vähiten lisälaitteita, varusteluita, turboja ja ruiskuja, koska kaikki sellainen on kallista autoon, jonka tärkein ominaisuus on ollut hinta. Mopoauto olisi myös vähän huono, koska siinä on moottoriteho ja paino rajoitettu. Mutta kun tätä ekoautoa saa käyttä ilman auton ajamiseen oikeuttavaa ikää ja tutkintoa eli auton ajokorttia, niin ekoisuus menee valitettavasti täysin hukkaan.

Antero

(Sori, luisuu offtopikkiin. Ihan ohi foorumin? Mutta enhän minä tätä aloittanut..  :Smile:  )

----------


## Mikle

> Toyotojen ja muiden suurten japsimerkkien bensamoottorit ovat kehittyneimpiä mitä markkinoilta saa eivätkä esim 5 vuotta vanhojen corollojen (eli vm 2007) päästöt ole missään mimessä suuremmat kuin jotkun diesel-maasturin. Dieselmaasturi ehkä kuluttaa paperilla vähän mutta kun laitetaan sitä ajamaan kaupparatsu huikkanen niin se tuplaantuu.


Joo menin tämän kanssa taas ohi aiheen, tavan mukaan pahoittelut. Tarkoitus oli alunperin kommentoida vain ruuhkamaksua ja käytön verotusta. Mutta tuota Corollaa vertasin kylläkin perinteiseen bensakäyttöiseen sedan-malliseen bemuun. Bemua en ikinä itselleni hankkisi enkä ole sellaista omistanut, mutta väitän heillä olevan eräät markkinoiden kehittyneimmistä moottoreista ja se nimenomaan näkyy suorituskyky vs.kulutus vertailussa. Tässä ketjussa ei kehtaa, mutta jossain offtopicissa olen valmis mielelläni väittelemään kummalla on tehokkaammat koneet juuri tässä suhteessa Tojolla vai Bemulla. Kaupparatsuhuikkaset ajelee yleisemmin juuri kanttikiven ylitykseen sopivilla "maastureilla", joilla monesti on massaa vähemmän kuin isolla perinteisellä henkilöautolla. Maasturit on sitten erikseen.

Ja kyllä Corollallakin minimikulutukseen pääseminen kysyy malttia ja tuntumaa. Mattimeikäläinen hörppää niilläkin helposti 9 litraan kummemmin yrittämättä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:08 ----------




> Moottoritekniikka on kehittynyt ja moottoreiden hyötysuhteet ovat varmasti parantuneet T-Fordin ajoista. Mutta lopputulokselle siitä ei ole ollut mitään hyötyä.


On siitä ympäristönkin kannalta ollut se hyöty, että kun kuluttajat haluavat yhä mukavampia ja turvallisempia (painavampia) autoja on niiden kulutusta voitu siitä huolimatta pitää aisoissa.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Autoja voisi joku verrata asumiseen. Tosin jonkunlainen konsensushan on, että autot on pahaa ja asumiseen panostaminen hyvää. 
> Jos otan esimerkiksi taannoin keskustelussa esiintyneet DDR-luukut ja isot omakotitalot. DDR-luukussa ihminen pystyy asumaan aivan hyvin, silti joku talohullu haluaa omakotitalon tai rivarinpätkän.  Jos katsotaan energiankulutusta niin 200 neliöinen ok-talo kuluttaa aivan sietämättömän paljon energiaa per neliö tai per nuppi, miten vaan. Kuitenkin paljon enemmän kuin täyteen 70-80 neliöisiä DDR-luukkuja pakattu betonikolossi. Ja jollain pirulaisella on niissä omakotitaloissa vielä takka, joka saastuttaa nykytiedon mukaan myös.  Pitäisikö siis pientaloasumisesta räkäistä joku 30% ympäristöntuhovero talon hinnan päälle? Tämä näin DDR-luukun omistajan näkökulmasta ja huumorilla  Itsekin toki arvostan hyvää asumista enkä kokisi huonoa omaatuntoa, jos omistaisin sen 200 neliöisen ok-talon!


Kaikkein loogisinta olisi verottaa lisääntymistä, sillä lapsistahan vasta päästöjä seuraakin. Jos nyt kuitenkin ollaan sitä mieltä, että suomalaisten pysyminen maailmankartalla on toivottavaa, voitaisiin verottaa lemmikkejä - yhdellä kookkaalla koiralla on samanlainen hiilijalanjälki kuin katumaasturilla. Kumma kyllä ympäristötietoiset tuttuni tuntuvat hankkivan sekä lapsia että lemmikkejä.

Minusta Suomen moottoriteitä voisi yksityistää ja rahat käyttää joukkoliikenneinvestointeihin ja välttämättömiin tieinvestointeihin. Kannatan siis moottoritiemaksuja ja vastustan tietulleja, koska jälkimmäiset ovat tulonsiirtoa niiltä joilla ei ole varaa asua kantakaupungissa niille joilla on.

----------


## jodo

> Auton hiilidioksidipäästöt  joka on se merkittävä kasvihuoneilmiön vaikuttaja  ovat suoraan verrannolliset polttoaineen kulutukseen.


Tulee sieltä putkesta muutakin kuin hiilidioksidia: typenoksideja, häkää ja nokea.  Joita nykyautot päästää aika paljon vähemmän kuin vanhat autot. Esimerkiksi nykydieseleissä on hiukkassuodatin pakollinen, ja katalysaattori kaikissa autoissa.

----------


## Salomaa

Kannattaa unohtaa se ruuhkamaksu. Mutta tietulleista on positiivista kokemusta ja Lontoosta ja Tukholmasta. Siksi ne pitäisi ottaa käyttöön Helsingissäkin. Tietulli perittäisiin yksityisautoilta, jotka saapuvat Helsingin keskustaan Hesperiankatujen ja Pitkäsillan eteläpuolelle. Se voi olla käytössä 6- 9, mutta omat etunsa on myös ajalla 6 -18.

Autolilijaa kohtaan se ole väärin. Hän ottaa Helsingin keskustan ahtaalta niemeltä auton kokoisen tilan ja maksaa siitä. Halutaanko helsingin keskusta viihtyisämmäksi ? Halutaanko lisätä joukkoliikenteen nopeutta ? Halutaanko puhtaampaa ilmaa? 

Mutta loputtomilla selvityksillä asiaa voidaan lykätä vuosikymmenestä toiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kannattaa unohtaa se ruuhkamaksu. Mutta tietulleista on positiivista kokemusta ja Lontoosta ja Tukholmasta. Siksi ne pitäisi ottaa käyttöön Helsingissäkin. Tietulli perittäisiin yksityisautoilta, jotka saapuvat Helsingin keskustaan Hesperiankatujen ja Pitkäsillan eteläpuolelle. Se voi olla käytössä 6- 9, mutta omat etunsa on myös ajalla 6 -18.


Mitäs eroa edellä olevan mukaan on ruuhkamaksulla joka kannattaa unohtaa ja tietullilla, joka pitää ottaa käyttöön?

Minusta tässäkin asiassa sekoillaan jakuvasti käyttämällä asioille nimityksiä, joita ei ole eikä ilmeisesti halutakaan määritellä selvästi. Sekavuus on erityisesti niiden etu, jotka vastustavat sitä, että tien/kadun käyttämisestä perittäisiin maksua. Hajoita ja hallitse, ja loputtomia selvityksiä toistensa perään vuosikymmeniä, juuri kuten Salomaa osuvasti kirjoitit.

Itselleni muistuu hyvin mieleen se, miten on vuosikymmeniä sitten vastustettu pysäköintimaksuja. Perustelut sille, että auton seisottamisesta haluttiin periä maksua, olivat samanhenkiset kuin nyt kun vastustetaan tien käytöstä maksamista. Nykyään pysäköinnin maksullisuus on hyväksyttyä ja pikemminkin herättää ihmetystä, jos lähellä kaupunkikeskustaa saa pysäköidä ilmaiseksi. Pysäköintimaksun kehityksen perusteella voisi arvata, että tie/katumaksun kanssa tulee käymään samoin.

Toisaalta voi sanoa, että pysäköintimaksun kautta kadunkin käytöstä veloitetaan jo nyt. Pysäköintimaksuhan on hinta sille, että käyttää autoa alueella, jossa maksullinen pysäköintipaikka on.

Jos ajatellaan Helsingin niemelle kohdistuvaa autoliikennettä, sitä vähentäisi roimasti pysäköinnin tuntuva hinnankorotus. Kun korotus koskee kaikkia pysäköintipaikkoja, siis myös yksityisomistuksessa olevia. Eli tarvittaisiin pysäköintipaikkavero. Ja Helsingin niemellä tällainen auton käytön hinnoittelu voi myös toimia, koska niemelle on toimiva joukkoliikenne, jossa jo nytkin on vapaata kapasiteettia ja autoiluun nähden ainakin kohtuullinen palvelutaso. Pysäköintiveron etu on sekin, ettei siihen tarvita mitään laiteinvestointeja ja muita monimutkaisia veloitusjärjestelmiä.

Läpiajoon pysäköintipaikkavero ei pure, mutta sen säätely hoituu liikenteen ohjauksella eli liikennevaloilla.

Mutta tuskin pysäköintipaikkaveroa koskaan tulee. Ollaanhan sen yhtä edellytystä eli niemelle johtavaa joukkoliikenteen kapasiteettiakin alentamassa lyhentämällä metron asemia eli alentamalla metron kapasiteettia kolmanneksella. Sekin siis osoitus siitä, mihin seudun liikennesuunnittelu tähtää aikana, jolloin autoilua ja sen ilmastopäästöjä pitäisi roimasti vähentää.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos ajatellaan Helsingin niemelle kohdistuvaa autoliikennettä, sitä vähentäisi roimasti pysäköinnin tuntuva hinnankorotus. Kun korotus koskee kaikkia pysäköintipaikkoja, siis myös yksityisomistuksessa olevia. Eli tarvittaisiin pysäköintipaikkavero. Ja Helsingin niemellä tällainen auton käytön hinnoittelu voi myös toimia, koska niemelle on toimiva joukkoliikenne, jossa jo nytkin on vapaata kapasiteettia ja autoiluun nähden ainakin kohtuullinen palvelutaso. Pysäköintiveron etu on sekin, ettei siihen tarvita mitään laiteinvestointeja ja muita monimutkaisia veloitusjärjestelmiä.


Minusta tietulli- tai pysäköintiverojärjestelmää ei pidä rakentaa vain koskemaan Helsingin niemeä. Jos tietullit tai pysäköintipaikkavero otettaisiin käyttöön, sen pitäisi koskea ainakin pääkaupunkiseutua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta tietulli- tai pysäköintiverojärjestelmää ei pidä rakentaa vain koskemaan Helsingin niemeä. Jos tietullit tai pysäköintipaikkavero otettaisiin käyttöön, sen pitäisi koskea ainakin pääkaupunkiseutua.


Kyllä. Muualla kuin Helsingin niemellä on samaan aikaan panostettava myös joukkoliikenteeseen, jos halutaan, että maksujärjestelmän tarkoitus on muuttaa kulkumuotovalintaa eikä vain kerätä rahaa. Tai sitten maksujärjestelmä rajataan niihin alueisiin, joissa joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on riittävä todelliseksi vaihtoehdoksi autoilulle.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Periaatteellinen vaihtoehto on myös, että autoilijoilta ryhdytään perimään nimen omaan tienkäyttömaksua. Tällainen maksu olisi neutraali kulkutavan suhteen. Maksu pyrkisi vastaamaan niitä kustannuksia ja haittoja, joita yksi automatka aiheuttaa. Esimerkiksi Helsingin seudulla tarvittaisiin vuosittain sellaiset 100 miljoonaa euroa katuverkon ylläpitoon nykytilaisena. Silloin ajo-oikeus pääkaupunkiseudulla (Moottoritiet poislukien) tulisi olla sellainen, että yhteensä tuo 100 miljoonaa euroa saataisiin kerätyksi. Koska kantakaupungissa liikkumisesta syntyy myös haittoja, ajolupa myös siellä pitäisi olla kalliimpi.

Tämä lähestymistapa vastaisi Euroopan unioinin liikenteen valkoisessa kirjassa esitettyä käyttäjä maksaa ja saastuttaja maksaa -periaatetta.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Yrittäjien kuntavaaliohjelmassa löytyy taas ko. tahon tuttuja kannanottoja Helsingin liikennekysymyksiin:



> Sujuva liikenne ja toimiva elinkeinoelämä
> - Ei ruuhkamaksuille
> - Poikittaisliikenteen sujuvuuden edistämiseksi on rakennettava keskustatunneli
> - Kaupungissa tulee olla riittävät ja kohtuuhintaiset pysäköintimahdollisuudet


http://www.yrittajat.fi/fi-FI/helsin...liohjelma-2012

Ja samaa on jo toistettu kuntavaalikiertueella Espoossa:
http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/1...ille-jyrkka-ei
http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/ru...vaihe/a2146959

----------


## j-lu

Ruuhkamaksujen kanssa jankatessa Helsinki on onnistunut ottaa sivuoven kautta ensimmäisen askeleen "ruuhkamaksujen" suuntaan: Länskärin bussikaistaa saa nykyään ajaa henkilöautolla, jonka co2 päästöt ovat 80g per km tai alle. Ottaen huomioon autovalikoiman, joka tuon ehdon täyttää, kyse on käytännössä rahalla maksettavasta etuajo-oikeudesta. Kaikki ehdon täyttävät autot eivät toki ole kalliita, mutta kuitenkin sen verran huonoja diilejä, että pitää olla uskovainen tai ns. pinkka kunnossa, että viitsii sellaiseen investoida.

----------


## Rehtori

> Keskustassa pitäisi nopeasti rajoittaa yksityisautoliikennettä. Tämä tapahtuu asettamalla tietullit. Tällöin myös raitioliikenne nopeutuu. Poliittiset päättäjät ja virkamiehet suosivat yksityisautoilua, mikä näkyy siten että jatkuvasti keksitään verukkeita, jotka mukamas estävät tietullien käyttöönoton.
> 
> Kun ilmastokeskustelussa jokaisella poliitikolla ja virkamiehellä pitää olla oma kanta, niin tämä taas on johtanut siihen että tietulleja kannatetaan mutta ei niiden käyttöönottoa.
> 
> Kokoomus haluaa maanalaisen kokoojakadun (=Keskustatunneli) kävelykeskustan hintana. Näin tällaisessa pattitilanteessa ei meidän sukupolvemme viihtyisää Helsingin keskustaa näe.


Juuri tälläinen ideologinen soopa on ajamassa Helsingin liikennettä ongelmiin. Kannattaa lukea Atte Kalevan kirjoituksia aiheesta, ne on helppo allekirjoittaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Juuri tälläinen ideologinen soopa on ajamassa Helsingin liikennettä ongelmiin. Kannattaa lukea Atte Kalevan kirjoituksia aiheesta, ne on helppo allekirjoittaa.


Mikäköhän lause kannanotossani oli idologista soopaa ja millä perusteella ?

----------


## j-lu

> Juuri tälläinen ideologinen soopa on ajamassa Helsingin liikennettä ongelmiin. Kannattaa lukea Atte Kalevan kirjoituksia aiheesta, ne on helppo allekirjoittaa.


Atte Kaleva ei kirjoitustensa perusteella ymmärrä taloudesta eikä liikenteestä. 

Ruuhkamaksu toimii siksi, että aika on kansantaloudellisesti huono keino veloittaa ihmisiä liikkumisesta. Ja aikaahan siinä menee kun ruuhkissa seisoo. Jos matka-aika on ruuhkassa kymmenen minuuttia pidempi kuin ilman ruuhkaa, voi sanoa, että jokainen ruuhkaan osallistuva autoilija viivästyttää muita autoilijoita yhteensä kymmenen minuuttia. Puhumattakaan sitten muusta liikenteestä. Ruuhkamaksu on tuon viivästyksen hinta. Ruuhkamaksulla on mahdollista ehkäistä viivästyksiä tai ainakin pitää ne kurissa.

Täysin yhdentekevää on, kenen tarvitsee käyttää autoa, kenen ei yms sössönsöö veronäkökulmat. Liikenteessä on kyse rajallisen väyläkapasiteetin jakamisesta ihmisten käyttöön ja siitä perittävästä hinnasta. Jos tätä perusasiaa ei ymmärrä, ei ihmisellä ole mitään sanomisen arvoista ruuhkamaksuista.

Edit: Atte Kaleva ON, miksi talous- ja arvoliberaalin on haastavaa äänestää kokoomusta.

----------


## Salomaa

Mitään todellista syytä ei ole olemassa, miksi ruuhkamaksuja ei voitaisi ottaa käyttöön heti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitään todellista syytä ei ole olemassa, miksi ruuhkamaksuja ei voitaisi ottaa käyttöön heti.


Mitään todellista syytä ei ole olemassa, miksi ruuhkamaksut pitäisi ottaa käyttöön heti tai viiden vuoden päästä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mitään todellista syytä ei ole olemassa, miksi ruuhkamaksut pitäisi ottaa käyttöön heti tai viiden vuoden päästä.


Esim. j-lu kirjoittaa tuossa ylempänä painavia syitä ruuhkamaksujen puolesta. Joukkoliikennefoorumille sopii luontevammin ruuhkamaksujen puolustaminen kuin vastustaminen.

----------


## Rehtori

> Joukkoliikennefoorumille sopii luontevammin ruuhkamaksujen puolustaminen kuin vastustaminen.


Tästä foorumista ei tarvitse tehdä mitään vihervasemmiston temmellyskenttää. Parempi pysyä faktoissa, eikä aatteellistaa tätä asiaa. Tavallisen suomalaisen autoilun kulut ovat nyt jo riittävän korkeat, niitä ei aatteellisista syistä tarvitse enää korottaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tästä foorumista ei tarvitse tehdä mitään vihervasemmiston temmellyskenttää. Parempi pysyä faktoissa, eikä aatteellistaa tätä asiaa. Tavallisen suomalaisen autoilun kulut ovat nyt jo riittävän korkeat, niitä ei aatteellisista syistä tarvitse enää korottaa.


Ei tehdä, mutta yksityisautoilun puolustuksen temmellyskenttä taitaa olla jo. Sehän nimenomaan on faktaa, että jos yksityisautoilua rajoitetaan, niin vapautuva tila voidaan ottaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Sehän nimenomaan on yksityisautoilun fanaattista aatetta, että joka paikkaan pitää päästä yksityisautolla, vaikka toimiva joukkoliikenne on olemassa.

----------


## Makke93

Sinällään ymmärrän virkamiehiä ruuhkamaksujen/tietullien osalta. Kaupunki kasvaa, eikä vain kasva vaan nimenomaan tiivistyy. Ja kasvaminen tarkoittaa ruuhkien ja autoilun lisääntymistä alueilla joissa tila on kortilla jo ennestään. Kun päämäärä on autoilun sekä ruuhkien vähentäminen, ja vaihtoehtoina on 1) autotieverkon kapasiteetin kasvattaminen aivan suunnattoman hintaisilla investoinneilla, joille ei välttämättä löydy tilaa ja jotka eivät edes välttämättä paranna tilannetta ks. Induced demand ja kaistojen lisäämisen vähenevä tuotto. 2) joukkoliikenneprojektit keskisuurilla investoinneilla tai 3) tietullit tai ruuhkamaksut verrattain olemattomilla investoinneilla. Tietenkin virkamies valitsee näistä viimeisen, kun se ei ole vain tulonlähde kaupungille vaan myös tulonlähde lyhyellä tähtäimellä, toisin kuin muut vaihtoehdot, jotka vaativat investointeja, joita ei saada takaisin joko koskaan tai kymmeniin vuosiin. Ruuhkamaksut on paljon helpompi saada päätöselimistä läpi. Ei ehkä yhtä helppo kuin yksittäinen projekti, mutta helpompi kuin samaa ruuhkien vähentämistä vastaava liuta investointiprojekteja. 




> Mitään todellista syytä ei ole olemassa, miksi ruuhkamaksut pitäisi ottaa käyttöön heti tai viiden vuoden päästä.


Huutavaa hätää ei ole, ja tosiaan HSL:n tapa tähän asti ainakin joukkoliikenteen kanssa on tehdä asioille jotain vasta kun aivan pakko kuten Viharatikan ja Jokerin kohdalla. 




> Tästä foorumista ei tarvitse tehdä mitään vihervasemmiston temmellyskenttää. Parempi pysyä faktoissa, eikä aatteellistaa tätä asiaa. Tavallisen suomalaisen autoilun kulut ovat nyt jo riittävän korkeat, niitä ei aatteellisista syistä tarvitse enää korottaa.





> Juuri tälläinen ideologinen soopa on ajamassa Helsingin liikennettä ongelmiin. Kannattaa lukea Atte Kalevan kirjoituksia aiheesta, ne on helppo allekirjoittaa.


Onko tämä ideoligiseksi soopaksi ja vihervasemmiston temmellykseksi syyttely ilman sen enempiä syventämisiä sitä faktoissa pysymistä?

Itse en ole varma mitä mieltä olla ruuhkamaksuista. Toisaalta ne vähentävät ruuhkia, vähentävät tieverkon investointi- sekä ylläpitokuluja, lisäävät joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, siten mahdollistavat tiheämpää kaupunkirakennetta ja luovat kaupungille tulonläähteen jolla voi investoida. Mutta haittapuolina, kun on käytetty pakkokeinoa eli ns.'keppiä' ihmisten siirtämiseksi joukkoliikenteeseen uudet joukkoliikennettä parantavat investoinnit jotka olisivat aikaisemmin siirtäneet vapaaehtoisia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi (ns.'porkkana') eivät enää tuokkaan yhtä paljon uusia käyttäjiä, joka tekee investoinneista vähemmän hyödyllisiä. Tavallaan vaikka ruuhkamaksut aluksi lisäävät kapasiteetin noston tarvetta olemassa oleville joukkoliikenneyhtyksille, se lukitsee käyttäjät olemassa oleviin yhteyksiin, jotka ovat huonompia kuin mahdolliset joukkoliikenneyhteydet, jotka olisivat joutuneet toimimaan porkkanana ruuhkamaksuttomassa kaupungissa. Niin ja sitten ruuhkamakut ovat toteutustavasta riippuen myös regressiivinen vero. 

Toisin kuin Salomaa en rajoittaisi autoilua keskutassa suoraan (tai ainakin näin hänen kirjoitukset ymmärsin), vaan antaisin joukkoliikenteelle, esim ratikoille täysetuudet keskustassa. Tällöin autojen rajoittaminen ei ole itseisarvo vaan sitä tehdään vain sen verran kuin tehokkaampien liikennemuotojen parantaminen vaatii. 

Ruuhkamaksuista saatavia rahoja halutaan käyttää ilmaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen ja siksi ne usein mainitaan usein samassa yhteydessä ja nyt teen samoin. Ilmaisessa joukkoliikenteessä on on samanlaista vikaa kuin ruuhkamaksuissa joukkoliikenneinvestointien osalta. Nykyjärjestelmässä HSL:n kannattaa tehdä ratkaisuja jotka kasvattavat joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, samalla parantaen palvelutasoa ja luoden monimuotoisempia liikkumismahdollisuuksia, kun joukkoliikenteen tulot on sidottu käyttäjämääriin lipputuloilla. Lyhyellä tähtäimellä ilmainen joukkoliikenne lisäisi kayttäjämääriä ja samalla palvelutasoa vuorovälin tai jopa liikennemuodon osalta. Tosin pitkällä tähtäimellä jos koko budjetti tulisi kaupungeilta HSL:llä ei olisi rahallista motiivia (joka usein on ainoa motiivi) lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaan minimoida joukkoliikenteen määrä ja samalla minimoida tarvittava budjetti sellaiseen pisteeseen jossa tulisi juuri alle siedettävä määrä valitusta. Tämä olisi siis paljon alhaisempi palvelutaso kuin nyt ja toisin kuin ruuhkamaksut jotka toisivat lisää samaa, ilmainen joukkoliikenne jopa näivettäisi joukkoliikennejärjestelmää. Tosin pelkällä budjetilla toimivalla joukkoliikenteellä ei olisi samaa vaaraa joitua leikkaus-matkustajien väheneminen-leikkaus-matkustajien väheneminen -kierteeseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ruuhkamaksuja tai muita liikennepoliittisia ratkaisuja voi puolustaa tai vastustaa joko poliittisin tai tieteellisin päämäärin. Yksi erittäin vakava haaste on ilmastonmuutos, joka koskettaa meitä kaikkia. Autoliikenne on yksi suurista ilmaston uhkista. Ruuhkamaksuilla on mahdollista rajoittaa autoilua, selviää useista tutkimuksista ja ulkomaisista esimerkeistä.

Linkki sivulle, josta on lisää linkkejä muualle: Alueellinen ruuhkamaksu parantaisi Helsingin ilmanlaatua

----------


## j-lu

Aivan keskeistä on ymmärtää, että ruuhka maksaa aina. Ruuhkamaksut eivät ole mikään päätös, joka koskee tulevaisuutta. Jo nyt on olemassa ruuhkamaksut. Maksuväline vain on aika. 

Ruuhkamaksuihin liittyvä päätös koskee sitä, vaihdetaanko maksuvälinettä ajasta rahaan. 

Omasta mielestäni ruuhkamaksut voitaisiin aivan hyvin toteuttaa kustannusneutraalisti, eli että esim polttoaineveroa laskettaisiin ruuhkamaksun tuottoja vastaavasti. Yksityisautoilu ei ole mikään ongelma periferiassa, vaan ihan oikeasti välttämättömyys. Helsingissä yksityisautoilu on enimmäkseen haitta. Se maksaa aikaa ja terveyttä lähes kaikille, mutta hyödyttää vain noin neljännestä tjsp.

----------


## kuukanko

Ruuhkamaksujenkin vastustus tuntuu olevan lähinnä tunnepohjaista. Jos ruuhkamaksujen vastustajilta kysyttäisiin, paljonko he olisivat valmiita maksamaan, jos päivittäiseen liikkumiseen kuluisikin vaikka 20 min vähemmän aikaa, tulisi todennäköisesti suurimmalta osalta vastaukseksi joku muu luku kuin 0. Sitten kun sitä aletaan kutsua ruuhkamaksuksi, alkaa myös vastustus. Autolla nyt kulkevat eivät halua kuitenkaan joustaa toisinpäin eli siirtyä käyttämään joukkoliikennettä, jolloin aikaa kuluisi enemmän, mutta rahaa säästyisi.

----------


## Salomaa

> .....
> 
> Toisin kuin Salomaa en rajoittaisi autoilua keskutassa suoraan (tai ainakin näin hänen kirjoitukset ymmärsin), vaan antaisin joukkoliikenteelle, esim ratikoille täysetuudet keskustassa. Tällöin autojen rajoittaminen ei ole itseisarvo vaan sitä tehdään vain sen verran kuin tehokkaampien liikennemuotojen parantaminen vaatii. 
> 
> .....


Nyt Hämeentien pätkä Kurviin saakka muutetaan joukkoliikenteelle ja pyöräilylle. Minusta tämä on oikea kehityssuunta ja jossain vaiheessa päästään analysoimaan muutoksen hyötyjä. 

Kaupunkisuunnittelu.com -sisvustolla esitetään Bulevardin muuttamista viihtyisämmäksi poistamalla yksityisautot ja lisäämällä mm. istutuksia ja penkkejä. Tämä edelleen mahdollistaa laajemmat kahviloiden ja ravintoiloiden terassit. Sitä ei siis tehtäisi sen takia että autoilun rajoittaminen olisi itseisarvo. Tila joka nyt autojen käytössä tulisi siten jokaisen halukkaan käyttöön. T

Tietullit ei suoraan rajoita keskustaan suuntautuvaa liikennettä, mutta keskustaan autolla haluava maksaisi siitä, että ei suostu käyttämään pyörää, joukkoliikennettä tai kävelyä.

----------


## canis lupus

> Ruuhkamaksujenkin vastustus tuntuu olevan lähinnä tunnepohjaista. Jos ruuhkamaksujen vastustajilta kysyttäisiin, paljonko he olisivat valmiita maksamaan, jos päivittäiseen liikkumiseen kuluisikin vaikka 20 min vähemmän aikaa, tulisi todennäköisesti suurimmalta osalta vastaukseksi joku muu luku kuin 0. Sitten kun sitä aletaan kutsua ruuhkamaksuksi, alkaa myös vastustus. Autolla nyt kulkevat eivät halua kuitenkaan joustaa toisinpäin eli siirtyä käyttämään joukkoliikennettä, jolloin aikaa kuluisi enemmän, mutta rahaa säästyisi.


Mutta tämä "haittaliikenne" taas tulee ylläpitämään kaupunkia päivittäin. Tuskin moni tahalleen autoa käyttää mikäli sille ei ole välttämätöntä tarvetta. Kiusallista rankaista siitä ruuhkamaksuilla. Ajan linja-autoa ammatikseni HSL alueella eikä omalla kohdallani ainakaan joukkoliikenne ole vaihtoehto klo 3:30 aamulla

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuskin moni tahalleen autoa käyttää mikäli sille ei ole välttämätöntä tarvetta.


Veikkaan päin vastoin, että pääkaupunkiseudulla ruuhka-aikaan työmatkansa yksityisautoilevista suurimmalle osalle se ei ole välttämätöntä, vaan mukavuudenhalua ja/tai ajansäästön vuoksi.

----------


## canis lupus

Tuohon kompromissina voitaisiin myöntää vapautuksia ruuhkamaksuista mikäli auto on välttämätön työn kannalta. Helsinki puree vain omaan nilkkaansa mikäli kaikki joutuvat niitä maksamaan. Ruuhka-aikana bussit kulkevat yhtä jouhevasti vapaata kaistaa kuten aamupäivisinkin

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta tämä "haittaliikenne" taas tulee ylläpitämään kaupunkia päivittäin. Tuskin moni tahalleen autoa käyttää mikäli sille ei ole välttämätöntä tarvetta. Kiusallista rankaista siitä ruuhkamaksuilla. Ajan linja-autoa ammatikseni HSL alueella eikä omalla kohdallani ainakaan joukkoliikenne ole vaihtoehto klo 3:30 aamulla


Kello 3:30 tapahtuvasta ajosta henkilöautolla tuskin perittäisiin mitään ruuhkamaksua. Ja muutenkin ruuhkamaksujen peittoalueeksi olisi suunniteltu vain kehäykkösen sisäpuoli tai jossain tapauksissa vielä pienempi alue. Eli jos ajaisi Bemölestä Leppävaaraan aamuruuhkan aikaan niin ei maksua, mutta Leppävaarasta Haagaan kyllä.

t. Rainer

----------


## canis lupus

Katsotaan sitten uudelleen niitä tietulleja kun joukkoliikenne kulkee ruuhka-ajan tiheydellä myös keskellä yötä niin myyn saastepesäni. Esimerkiksi kuljettajilta ja monilla muillakin aloilla vaaditaan omaa autoa. Näitä tietulleja on suurelta osin vaatimassa Helsingissä asustelevat toimistotyötä tekevät korkeakoulutetut

----------


## samulih

Keskusta siirtymässä kohti Pohjoista, Pasila, Käpylän joukkoliikennekeskus ja Redi muuttavat varmasti paljon liikennevirtoja ja voi olla että kohta voi luonnollista reittiä vähentyä ajelua, toivottavasti vain ei rakenneta yhtään tunnelia ulkopaikkakuntalaisten läpiajoa varten.

----------


## Salomaa

> Katsotaan sitten uudelleen niitä tietulleja kun joukkoliikenne kulkee ruuhka-ajan tiheydellä myös keskellä yötä niin myyn saastepesäni. Esimerkiksi kuljettajilta ja monilla muillakin aloilla vaaditaan omaa autoa. Näitä tietulleja on suurelta osin vaatimassa Helsingissä asustelevat toimistotyötä tekevät korkeakoulutetut


En tee toimistotyötä enkä ole korkeakoulutettu. Jos ydinkeskustan alueelle asetetaan tietullit, saavutetaan seuraavat edut:
- yksityisautoliikenne vähenee 15-30 %
- silloin ilma on puhtaampaa
- kantakaupunki on viihtyisämpi
- joukkoliikenne nopeutuu
- joukkoliikenne saa uusia matkustajia
- joukkoliikenteen edelleen kehittäminen helpottuu 
- ne jotka keskustassa todella autoa tarvitsevat, ajavat sujuvammin

Näistä hyötyvät kaikki, mutta tietullien vastustamisesta on tehty voimakkaasti ideologinen kysymys, jossa suurta huolta pidetään yksityisautoilusta.

----------


## Rehtori

> En tee toimistotyötä enkä ole korkeakoulutettu. Jos ydinkeskustan alueelle asetetaan tietullit, saavutetaan seuraavat edut:
> - yksityisautoliikenne vähenee 15-30 %
> - silloin ilma on puhtaampaa
> - kantakaupunki on viihtyisämpi
> - joukkoliikenne nopeutuu
> - joukkoliikenne saa uusia matkustajia
> - joukkoliikenteen edelleen kehittäminen helpottuu 
> - ne jotka keskustassa todella autoa tarvitsevat, ajavat sujuvammin
> 
> Näistä hyötyvät kaikki, mutta tietullien vastustamisesta on tehty voimakkaasti ideologinen kysymys, jossa suurta huolta pidetään yksityisautoilusta.


Sanoisin, että tietullien puolustaminen on ennemminkin ideologista. Helsingissä on niin vähän liikennettä ja päästöjä, että tietulleja ei voi mitenkään ilman ideologista painotusta perustella.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sanoisin, että tietullien puolustaminen on ennemminkin ideologista. Helsingissä on niin vähän liikennettä ja päästöjä, että tietulleja ei voi mitenkään ilman ideologista painotusta perustella.


Mainittakoon että Mäkelänkadun ja Mannerheimintien varrella asuvilla on enemmän syöpätapauksia, kun muilla kaupungin asukkailla keskimäärin. Se ei esimerkiksi ole ideologinen peruste, jos liikenteen vähentämisellä pelastetaan ennenaikaiselta kuolemalta.

----------


## vristo

> Mainittakoon että Mäkelänkadun ja Mannerheimintien varrella asuvilla on enemmän syöpätapauksia, kun muilla kaupungin asukkailla keskimäärin.


Onko sinulla tähän jotain virallista tutkimustietoa tai lähdettä?

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsingissä on niin vähän liikennettä ja päästöjä, että tietulleja ei voi mitenkään ilman ideologista painotusta perustella.


Jännä, miten autopuolueen mielestä joko ruuhkia on hurjasti tai sitten ei lainkaan, riippuen kumpaa argumenttia kulloinkin tarvitaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Onko sinulla tähän jotain virallista tutkimustietoa tai lähdettä?


Kyllä. Esim. tässä:  https://www.hel.fi/static/ymk/julkai...aisu-11-16.pdf

Ennenaikaiset kuolemat tulee selville, kun lukee oheisen julkaisun kokonaisuudessaa. Asiaa ei sanota suoraan, mutta se tulee selville siinä kun arvoidaan suunniteltujen toimenpiteiden vaikutuksia. Useassa kohtaa tulee esille tietullien positiivinen terveysvaikutus.

Merkittävä käsite on ns. katukuilu, sellaisia ovat esim. Mannerheimintie sekä Mäkelänkatu.  Kaupungin virkamiehet eivät tietenkään puhu mielellään suoraan näiden katujen syöpäkuolemista, senhän ymmärtää jokainen, mitä seurauksia siitä olisi. Itse muistan jutun Hesarista, jossa tämä sanottiin suoraan. En silloin laittanut päivämäärää ylös.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Veikkaan päin vastoin, että pääkaupunkiseudulla ruuhka-aikaan työmatkansa yksityisautoilevista suurimmalle osalle se ei ole välttämätöntä, vaan mukavuudenhalua ja/tai ajansäästön vuoksi.


Niin kauan kun poikittaisliikenne pääkaupunkiseudulla on niin ala-arvoista kuin se tällä hetkellä on, eli matka itä-Helsingistä Kehä Ykköstä pitkin länsi-Helsinkiin kestää julkisilla MELKEIN TUNNIN pidempään kuin henkilöautolla (lähde: Reittiopas) en todellakaan kannata tietullien tai minkään muunkaan muodossa tapahtuvaa autoilijoiden lisärahastamista. Kunhan poikittainen joukkoliikenne ENSIN saadaan toimimaan niin hyvin että se on oikeasti varteenotettava vaihtoehto yksityisautoilulle niin olen valmis tarvittaessa tarkistamaan mielipidettäni asiasta.

Ja tähän ei nyt taas jälleen kerran tarvitse tuoda sitä "muuta länsi-Helsinkiin" -kommenttia joka edellisen kerran poikittaisen joukkoliikenteen sujuvuutta kritisoidessani esille tuotiin. Se ei ole ratkaisu ala-arvoiseen poikittaisliikenteen toimivuuteen!

----------


## Salomaa

Minun kotoani Konalasta julkisilla Itäkeskukseen kestää 55 min. hieman yli tai ali. Henkilöautollakin menee vähintään 15-20 min. Ero siis puoli tuntia. 
Mutta jos Kehä 1:llä olisi suora yhteys Leppävaarasta Itäkeskukseen sekä omat bussikaistat, niin tilannehan ruuhkassa olisi toinen.

Mitä painotetaan ? Puhdasta ilmaa vai matka-aikaa. Tietullit kannattaa ottaa käyttöön ensiksi kantakaupungin alueella. Eihän intohimoinen autoilija tietulleja kannata, mutta kun kaupunkisuunnittelu on kokonaisuuksien hallintaa.

----------


## Salomaa

On valitettavaa että Helsingissä vitkutetaan ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönottoa, toimenpiteestä hyötyisivät autoilijat itsekin . Ne autoilijat, joiden on pakko käyttää henkilöautoa kantakaupungissa. He maksaisivat mielellään lisääntyneestä liikenteen sujuvuudesta.

----------


## Rehtori

> On valitettavaa että Helsingissä vitkutetaan ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönottoa, toimenpiteestä hyötyisivät autoilijat itsekin . Ne autoilijat, joiden on pakko käyttää henkilöautoa kantakaupungissa. He maksaisivat mielellään lisääntyneestä liikenteen sujuvuudesta.


Uskomatonta sontaa, en maksaisi. Varsinaisia ruuhkia Helsingissä ei ole ja ruuhkamaksut ovat epäreilu lisävero jo liian raskaasti verotetuille autoilijoille. Helsinki sahaa omaa oksaansa vaikeuttaessaan autoilua ja sujuvaa liikennettä kantakaupungissa.

----------


## citybus

> On valitettavaa että Helsingissä vitkutetaan ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönottoa, toimenpiteestä hyötyisivät autoilijat itsekin . Ne autoilijat, joiden on pakko käyttää henkilöautoa kantakaupungissa. He maksaisivat mielellään lisääntyneestä liikenteen sujuvuudesta.


Provoilua ja tietämättömyyttä.

Helsingissä ei ole ruuhkia.

Meillä ei ole lainsäädäntöä, joka mahdollistaisi ruuhkamaksujen keräämisen.

----------


## canis lupus

> Jos ja kun liikenne menee kunnolla tukkoon, tila bussikaistoille kyllä löytyy. Tilankäytön valinnoista se on kiinni. Laitetaan vaikka koko katu joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.
> 
> Ja kun liikenne ruuhkautuu kaupungin rakentamisen takia, lähistöllä ei liene jäljellä enää omakotitaloalueita. Kun niihinkin on rakennettu kaupunkia. Ja ihan samalla tavalla niissäkin voidaan rajata liikenneinfran käyttöä, jos se on syystä tai toisesta ei-haluttua.


Ongelmana tässäkin on se että kodinhoitopalvelut, siivojat, putkiasentajat, tavaraliikenne jne. jämähtää sitten ruuhkiin ja jää paljon työtä tekemättä. Sujuva liikenne luo sujuvan yhteiskunnan

Pääkaupunkiseutu ei näin muutenkaan ole mikään suurmetropoli. Se mikä muualla maailmalla toimii, ei välttämättä toimi meillä täällä Suomessa

----------


## j-lu

Helsingissä päivätyötä tekevä kehyskuntalainen autoilija häviää ruuhkien vuoksi keskimäärin noin 100 tuntia vuodessa tai vajaat puoli tuntia päivässä. Ne jotka joutuvat liikkumaan työssään autolla, enemmän. Kuka hyvänsä putkiasentaja, siivooja, lähetti, rahtari tms. maksaisi mieluusti ruuhkamaksut, jos vastineeksi saisi ruuhkattomat tiet. Pienipalkkainenkin työ maksaa kuitenkin 30 euroa tunti ja esim. putki- ja sähköasentajat veloittavat nykyään noin 60-70 euroa. Eli jos kympillä saisi puoli tuntia hyvää, se helposti kannattaisi jopa siivoojille, kodinhoitajille ja muille pienipalkkaisille. Lisäksi tuollaiset maksut voi laskuttaa asiakkaalta ja/tai vähentää verotuksessa. En muista saaneeni moneen vuoteen enää yhdeltäkään tuntiliksaiselta asentajalta laskua, jossa ei olisi ollut pysäköintikuluja eriteltynä. 

tl;dr Autoa työssään tarvitseviin ihmisiin vetoaminen ruuhkamaksuja vastustaessa on ihan höpohöpöä. Tietenkin se on ylevämpää kuin vain todennäköinen todellinen syy: etten halua maksaa/ei ole varaa, mutta tykkään autoilla. Potaskaa silti. Jos autoa tarvitsee työssä, ne kulut saa sysättyä asiakkaalle tai verottajalle. Ei mikään ongelma. Ajanhukka on.

----------


## irritus

> Pienipalkkainenkin työ maksaa kuitenkin 30 euroa tunti


Nyt on otettava huomioon myös se, että työstä saatava palkka on huomattavasti pienempi, kuin mitä työ kokonaisuudessaan maksaa. Jos tarvitset auton ihan vain päästäksesi työpaikalle eikä työnantaja osallistu ruuhkamaksujen maksamiseen, siitä käteen jäävästä pienestä palkasta ei niitä ruuhkamaksuja paljoa maksella.

----------


## j-lu

> Nyt on otettava huomioon myös se, että työstä saatava palkka on huomattavasti pienempi, kuin mitä työ kokonaisuudessaan maksaa. Jos tarvitset auton ihan vain päästäksesi työpaikalle eikä työnantaja osallistu ruuhkamaksujen maksamiseen, siitä käteen jäävästä pienestä palkasta ei niitä ruuhkamaksuja paljoa maksella.


Vähän veikkaan, että tällä suunnitellulla ruuhkamaksualueella ei ylipäänsä ole kovin montaa työpaikkaa, johon ei pääsisi ilman autoa, eikä ehkä yhtään sellaista työpaikkaa, johon ei pääsisi ilman autoa suunniteltujen ruuhkamaksuikkunoiden aikana. Eli toisin sanoen ruuhkamaksualueen kaikki joukkoliikenteellä huonosti saavutettavat työpaikat ovat sellaisia, joihin pääsee huonosti lähinnä yö-aikaan, mutta toisaalta yö-aikaan ei ole tarkoitus kerätä ruuhkamaksuja.

Kaikkinensa kyse on erittäin marginaalisesta, hyvin perustein voi sanoa, että lähinnä kuvitellusta ongelmasta, josta yritetään leipoa jonkinlaista argumenttia ruuhkamaksuja vastaan. Huonoin tuloksin, koska kuka tahansa täyspäinen näkee, että taikina nousee ja homma toimii kuvaillusti lähinnä keski-ikäisten miesten mielikuvituksessa.

edit: Lisäksi, kyse ei ole siitä, etteikö ihan pienestäkin palkasta riitä maksamaan parin euron ruuhkamaksuja, vaan siitä, että säästetty aika ei ole kaikille ruuhkamaksun arvoista. Jos ei ole, niin sitten voi vaikka kävellä töihin tai mitä hyvänsä, mutta autoa ei tarvitse. Ruuhkamaksun idea kun on nimenomaan se, että ne joiden aika ei ole parin euron arvoista, tekevät tilaa niille joiden aika on sen arvoista. Siitähän se ruuhkamaksulle saatava vastine syntyy, vähemmällä käytöllä olevasta väyläkapasiteetista ja joutuisammasta matkasta.

----------


## hylje

> Ongelmana tässäkin on se että kodinhoitopalvelut, siivojat, putkiasentajat, tavaraliikenne jne. jämähtää sitten ruuhkiin ja jää paljon työtä tekemättä. Sujuva liikenne luo sujuvan yhteiskunnan


Kaikissa ratkaisuissa on ongelmia. Kaupunkia ei ole olemassa jos siellä ei ole ongelmia. Ei ole sujuvan liikenteen lähiökaupunkikaan ongelmaton. Etäisyydet ovat kovin pitkiä ja lähipalvelut harvassa. Toivottavasti on auto? Ja kaupungin rakentamattomuudessa vasta ongelmia onkin, oletko seurannut miten kallista on asua keskustassa? Kyllä ne liikenneongelmat ovat aika pieniä.

Eikä hyötyliikenteestä kannata kuitenkaan huolestua. Ruuhkiin kyllästyy ensin vähemmän liikenteestä hyötyä saava porukka. Kuten huvimatkat ja työmatkat, jotka on helppo tehdä joukkoliikenteellä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Kuka hyvänsä putkiasentaja, siivooja, lähetti, rahtari tms. maksaisi mieluusti ruuhkamaksut, jos vastineeksi saisi ruuhkattomat tiet. Pienipalkkainenkin työ maksaa kuitenkin 30 euroa tunti ja esim. putki- ja sähköasentajat veloittavat nykyään noin 60-70 euroa. Eli jos kympillä saisi puoli tuntia hyvää, se helposti kannattaisi jopa siivoojille, kodinhoitajille ja muille pienipalkkaisille. Lisäksi tuollaiset maksut voi laskuttaa asiakkaalta ja/tai vähentää verotuksessa.


Näytä minulle siivooja joka todistettavasti saa käteen 30 euroa / tunti (tai edes 20e) niin minä näytän sinulle kokoomuslaisen joka ihan oikeesti muuallakin kuin vaalipropagandassaan ajattelee pienipalkkaisten työläisten etuja ja vaihdan samalla oman työni tuohon kolmekymppiä per tunti tienaavan siivoojan työhön.
Ja nyt en tietenkään tarkoita niitä summia joita siivousfirmat / vastaavat veloittavat asiakkailtaan vaan ihan niitä summia joita se varsinaisen työn tekijä saa tilipäivänä pankkitililleen.

----------


## j-lu

> Näytä minulle siivooja joka todistettavasti saa käteen 30 euroa / tunti (tai edes 20e) niin minä näytän sinulle kokoomuslaisen joka ihan oikeesti muuallakin kuin vaalipropagandassaan ajattelee pienipalkkaisten työläisten etuja ja vaihdan samalla oman työni tuohon kolmekymppiä per tunti tienaavan siivoojan työhön.
> Ja nyt en tietenkään tarkoita niitä summia joita siivousfirmat / vastaavat veloittavat asiakkailtaan vaan ihan niitä summia joita se varsinaisen työn tekijä saa tilipäivänä pankkitililleen.


Opettele lukemaan? Mikä on tällaisen viestin arvo, että kun kirjoitan selvästi työn hinnasta, niin sinä tulet sössöttämään palkasta?

Edit: ja oliko sulla itse aiheeseen jotain, eli siihen parin euron ruuhkamaksu ei vaikuta mitään mihinkään, koska se joko veloitetaan asiakkaalta, jossa hinnassa se ei tunnu, tai vähennetään kuluina verotuksessa? Ja ettå kuka hyvänsä duunari maksaa sen pari euroa voitetusta viidestätoista minuutista, koska se on hyvä kauppa?

Voit nyt sössöttää lisää ohi aiheen kokoomuslaisista tai jostain muusta mikä ahdistaa, ole hyvä!

----------


## canis lupus

Tulevaisuudessa yksityisautoilu kukoistaa jälleen kun ajoneuvot ovat täysin sähkökäyttöisiä ja robottiohjattuja.  Tällöin ei ole enää perusteita rajoittaa autoilua keskustassa. Pitäisi katsoa myös sinne tulevaisuuteen. Radassa jumissa olevalla raideliikenteellä ei ole sitä

----------


## huusmik

> Tulevaisuudessa yksityisautoilu kukoistaa jälleen kun ajoneuvot ovat täysin sähkökäyttöisiä ja robottiohjattuja.  Tällöin ei ole enää perusteita rajoittaa autoilua keskustassa.


Paitsi katutila. Se ei millään käyttövoimalla muutu miksikään.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Opettele lukemaan? Mikä on tällaisen viestin arvo, että kun kirjoitan selvästi työn hinnasta, niin sinä tulet sössöttämään palkasta?
> 
> Edit: ja oliko sulla itse aiheeseen jotain, eli siihen parin euron ruuhkamaksu ei vaikuta mitään mihinkään, koska se joko veloitetaan asiakkaalta, jossa hinnassa se ei tunnu, tai vähennetään kuluina verotuksessa? Ja ettå kuka hyvänsä duunari maksaa sen pari euroa voitetusta viidestätoista minuutista, koska se on hyvä kauppa?
> 
> Voit nyt sössöttää lisää ohi aiheen kokoomuslaisista tai jostain muusta mikä ahdistaa, ole hyvä!


Näköjään osui ja upposi. Mulla ei muuta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Uskomatonta sontaa, en maksaisi. Varsinaisia ruuhkia Helsingissä ei ole ja ruuhkamaksut ovat epäreilu lisävero jo liian raskaasti verotetuille autoilijoille. Helsinki sahaa omaa oksaansa vaikeuttaessaan autoilua ja sujuvaa liikennettä kantakaupungissa.


Kaupungissa on tiivistämisvimma sekä ilmastokysymykset ovat ajankohtaisia. Edellä perusteltiin hyvin kuinka autoa todella tarvitsevat myös hyötyisivät ruuhkamaksuista. Pitää myös muistaa että tämä foorumi on aika luontaeva paikka ruuhkamaksujen puolesta puhumiseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:11 ----------




> Provoilua ja tietämättömyyttä.
> 
> Helsingissä ei ole ruuhkia.
> 
> Meillä ei ole lainsäädäntöä, joka mahdollistaisi ruuhkamaksujen keräämisen.


Lainsäädäntöä tehdään parhaillaan. Eihän siinä mitään järkeä pitemmän päälle ole, että yksityisauto saa viedä ahtaan kantakaupungin tilaa ilman maksua. Lisäksi pitää muista että auto seisoo parkissa 90 % ajastaan ja vie silloinkin tilaa. Yksityisautoilun vähentäminen ja rajoittaminen sujuvoittaa joukkoliikennettä ja puhdistaa ilmaa. eli siis kaikki voittavat.

----------


## fani

> Lainsäädäntöä tehdään parhaillaan. Eihän siinä mitään järkeä pitemmän päälle ole, että yksityisauto saa viedä ahtaan kantakaupungin tilaa ilman maksua. Lisäksi pitää muista että auto seisoo parkissa 90 % ajastaan ja vie silloinkin tilaa. Yksityisautoilun vähentäminen ja rajoittaminen sujuvoittaa joukkoliikennettä ja puhdistaa ilmaa. eli siis kaikki voittavat.


Me autoilijat kyllä maksamme - ja paljon maksammekin. Meiltä kerätään niin paljon veroja ja parkkimaksuja, joista vaan murto-osa käytetään hyväksemme, että meillä kyllä on oikeus parkkeerata auto asuntomme eteen. 

Ei ole yksinkertaisesti mitään ideaa aina syyllistää autoilijoita, koska yhteiskunta heistä kuitenkin aika paljon hyötyy. Kaikki eivät todellakaan voita jos yksityisautoilua koko ajan rokotetaan enemmän ja rajoitetaan kaiken maailman toimilla kuten ruuhkamaksuilla. Autoilijat eivät voita. Joukkoliikennettä voi toki yrittää kehittää niin pitkälle kuin mahdollista, mutta sitä ei autoilijoiden kustannuksella saa tehdä.

On syytä muistaa, että vaikka teoriassa keskustan kaikille työpaikoille pääsisikin julkisilla niin se ei välttämättä ole millään tavalla mielekästä käyttää työmatkaan esimerkiksi kolmea kertaa enemmän aikaa vaan siitä ilosta, että matkan taittaisi julkisilla. Ja tämä vain yhtenä esimerkkinä. Syitä on lukuisia, miksi ihmiset eivät suostu tai voi julkista liikennettä ja etenkin metroa Espoon suunnalla käyttää.

Olen melko kyllästynyt siihen, että auton omistamista katsotaan varsinkin pk-seudulla nykyään juurikin näin mustavalkoisesti ja kapealta näkökentältä, että kun asut pk-seudulla, et tarvitse autoa. Ongelma on se, että julkinen liikenne nykyisellä tasolla ei pysty vastaamaan siihen, että monet ihmiset luopuisivat autosta ja ennenkuin joukkoliikenne on sillä tolalla, autoilijoita ei saa rankaista sen käyttämättömyydestä. Ja vaikka viestini nyt vähän lipsahtaa offtopicin puolelle, kyseinen ongelma koskettaa etenkin Länsimetron vaikutusalueella liikkuvia ihmisiä.

----------


## Rehtori

> Me autoilijat kyllä maksamme - ja paljon maksammekin. Meiltä kerätään niin paljon veroja ja parkkimaksuja, joista vaan murto-osa käytetään hyväksemme, että meillä kyllä on oikeus parkkeerata auto asuntomme eteen. 
> 
> Ei ole yksinkertaisesti mitään ideaa aina syyllistää autoilijoita, koska yhteiskunta heistä kuitenkin aika paljon hyötyy. Kaikki eivät todellakaan voita jos yksityisautoilua koko ajan rokotetaan enemmän ja rajoitetaan kaiken maailman toimilla kuten ruuhkamaksuilla. Autoilijat eivät voita. Joukkoliikennettä voi toki yrittää kehittää niin pitkälle kuin mahdollista, mutta sitä ei autoilijoiden kustannuksella saa tehdä.
> 
> On syytä muistaa, että vaikka teoriassa keskustan kaikille työpaikoille pääsisikin julkisilla niin se ei välttämättä ole millään tavalla mielekästä käyttää työmatkaan esimerkiksi kolmea kertaa enemmän aikaa vaan siitä ilosta, että matkan taittaisi julkisilla. Ja tämä vain yhtenä esimerkkinä. Syitä on lukuisia, miksi ihmiset eivät suostu tai voi julkista liikennettä ja etenkin metroa Espoon suunnalla käyttää.
> 
> Olen melko kyllästynyt siihen, että auton omistamista katsotaan varsinkin pk-seudulla nykyään juurikin näin mustavalkoisesti ja kapealta näkökentältä, että kun asut pk-seudulla, et tarvitse autoa. Ongelma on se, että julkinen liikenne nykyisellä tasolla ei pysty vastaamaan siihen, että monet ihmiset luopuisivat autosta ja ennenkuin joukkoliikenne on sillä tolalla, autoilijoita ei saa rankaista sen käyttämättömyydestä. Ja vaikka viestini nyt vähän lipsahtaa offtopicin puolelle, kyseinen ongelma koskettaa etenkin Länsimetron vaikutusalueella liikkuvia ihmisiä.


Hyvin kirjoitettu. Olen juuri vaihtamassa työpaikkaa ja perehdyin julkisten tarjontaan uudelle työmatkalle. Konala - Keilaniemi väliin menee julkisilla 48 - 52 min nopeimmilla kulkuvälineillä per suunta, autolla ruuhka-aikaankin maksimissaan 20 minuuttia. Työpäivän yhteydessä on vietävä ja haettava lapset päiväkodista ja hoidettava muutkin arjen rutiinit. Ei siis ole mitenkään mahdollista siirtyä autosta julkisiin, menisi yli tunti päivässä aikaa hukkaan. Ja maksan jo nyt itseni kipeäksi auton käytöstä, en kaipaa vihervasemmiston aatteellisia lisämaksuja päälle.

----------


## canis lupus

Ehdottomasti samaa mieltä ylempien kanssa. Itse käytän parhaani mukaan liityntäpysäköintiä jos se työaikojeni kanssa toimii mutta usein esteenä on ainakin Leppävaarassa pieni pysäköintiaika (10h) sekä niukka paikoitusmäärä. Jos klo 7:00 jälkeen meinaa vielä autonsa viedä liityntäparkkiin on jo liian myöhäistä. Toiseksi miksi jotkut liityntäparkit ovat maksullisia? Voisiko matkakortin omistajat vaikkapa leimaamalla pysäköidä ilmaiseksi?

----------


## Salomaa

Ei autoilijoita olla syyllistämässä. Käydään keskustelua siitä, mikä on tarkoituksenmukaisin tapa liikkua ahtaan kivikaupungin sisällä tai taajamasta toiseen. Autoililja laittaa autonsa parkkiin keskustassa kadun varteen. Samalle pinta-alalle mahtuu ravintolapöytä ja neljä tuolia. eli kysymys on laajemmin siitä, palveleeko kaupunki neljän sijasta yhtä. Tästä on pikkuhiljaa kasvanut yksimielisyys että kantakaupunkiin suuntautuvaa henkilöautoliikennettä voidaan myös rajoittaa pysäköintipaikkoja vähentämällä.

Mielenkiintoista sekin että edellisetkään yksityisautoilun puolustajat eivät puhuneet saasteiden vähentämisestä mitään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:01 ----------




> ...o-osa käytetään hyväksemme, että meillä kyllä on oikeus parkkeerata auto asuntomme eteen. 
> 
> Ei ole yksinkertaisesti mitään ideaa aina syyllistää autoilijoita, koska yhteiskunta heistä kuitenkin aika paljon hyötyy. Kaikki eivät todellakaan voita jos yksityisautoilua koko ajan rokotetaan enemmän ja rajoitetaan kaiken maailman toimilla kuten ruuhkamaksuilla. Autoilijat eivät voita. Joukkoliikennettä voi toki yrittää kehittää niin pitkälle kuin mahdollista, mutta sitä ei autoilijoiden kustannuksella saa tehdä.
> 
> ....


Jos tietullit otetaan kantakaupungissa käyttöön, niin autoliikenne tullialueella vähenee 20-40 %. Silloin liikenne sujuvoituu kokonaisuudessaan. Ne jotka kantkaupungissa autoa todella tarvitsevat, maksavat mielellään lisää sujuvammasta liikenteestä. Eli tässä suhteessa väite "autoilijat voittavat" pystytään helposti todistamaan.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...maksavat mielellään lisää sujuvammasta liikenteestä...


Pystytkö todistamaan kyseisen väitteesi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:14 ----------




> Me autoilijat kyllä maksamme - ja paljon maksammekin. Meiltä kerätään niin paljon veroja ja parkkimaksuja, joista vaan murto-osa käytetään hyväksemme, että meillä kyllä on oikeus parkkeerata auto asuntomme eteen. 
> 
> Ei ole yksinkertaisesti mitään ideaa aina syyllistää autoilijoita, koska yhteiskunta heistä kuitenkin aika paljon hyötyy. Kaikki eivät todellakaan voita jos yksityisautoilua koko ajan rokotetaan enemmän ja rajoitetaan kaiken maailman toimilla kuten ruuhkamaksuilla. Autoilijat eivät voita. Joukkoliikennettä voi toki yrittää kehittää niin pitkälle kuin mahdollista, mutta sitä ei autoilijoiden kustannuksella saa tehdä.
> 
> On syytä muistaa, että vaikka teoriassa keskustan kaikille työpaikoille pääsisikin julkisilla niin se ei välttämättä ole millään tavalla mielekästä käyttää työmatkaan esimerkiksi kolmea kertaa enemmän aikaa vaan siitä ilosta, että matkan taittaisi julkisilla. Ja tämä vain yhtenä esimerkkinä. Syitä on lukuisia, miksi ihmiset eivät suostu tai voi julkista liikennettä ja etenkin metroa Espoon suunnalla käyttää.
> 
> Olen melko kyllästynyt siihen, että auton omistamista katsotaan varsinkin pk-seudulla nykyään juurikin näin mustavalkoisesti ja kapealta näkökentältä, että kun asut pk-seudulla, et tarvitse autoa. Ongelma on se, että julkinen liikenne nykyisellä tasolla ei pysty vastaamaan siihen, että monet ihmiset luopuisivat autosta ja ennenkuin joukkoliikenne on sillä tolalla, autoilijoita ei saa rankaista sen käyttämättömyydestä. Ja vaikka viestini nyt vähän lipsahtaa offtopicin puolelle, kyseinen ongelma koskettaa etenkin Länsimetron vaikutusalueella liikkuvia ihmisiä.


Harvinaisen hyvin sanottu.

----------


## brynkka

> Uskomatonta sontaa, en maksaisi. Varsinaisia ruuhkia Helsingissä ei ole ja ruuhkamaksut ovat epäreilu lisävero jo liian raskaasti verotetuille autoilijoille. Helsinki sahaa omaa oksaansa vaikeuttaessaan autoilua ja sujuvaa liikennettä kantakaupungissa.


Ja jälkiruuaksi meillä oli tänäänkin oxymoronia.

Sujuvaa liikennettä kantakaupungissa estää -- yllätys, yllätys -- pelkästään autoilu, joka taas toimii kaupunkiympäristön huomioiden hämmästyttävän sujuvasti. Kantakaupunki on vain muutaman kilsan kanttiinsa ja autojonot liikkuvat ripeähköä parinkymmenen kilsan tuntivauhtia tälläkin oman oksan sahaamisella. Verraten ratikoiden johonkin 13 km/h tai pääliikennemuodon eli kävelyn 3-4 km/h on autoilu kantakaupungin aluella aivan satumaisen nopeaa. Ai miksi noin hidas kävelynopeus? No, kun kävellessä joutuu jatkuvasti pysähtelemään liikennevaloissa antaakseen tietä autoille, jotta autoliikenne sujuisi. 

Vaikka kantakaupungissa kaikki liikenne liikkuisi samalla nopeudella eli kävelyvauhtia, 4-5 km/h, olisi autoilu edelleen nopeampaa kantakaupungin ulkopuolella ja kannattaisi kaikille keskustassa autoileville, joiden matkaan kuuluu esikaupunkiosuus. Ja tässä esimerkissä kaikki liikenne olisi tosiaan yhtä sujuvaa!

Ehkä palaamme asiaan sitten kun autoilun sujuvuus kantakaupungissa on heikentynyt jonnekin kävelyn tasolle... Varmaan ruuhkamaksuhalujakin alkaisi löytymään jossain vaiheessa..

Mulla on kausikortti, mutta en tartte liityntäpysäköintiä, joten saisinko kompensaationa vaikka pari tölkkiä olutta joka kerta kun hoidan liitynnän kävellen tai julkisilla? Ehkä joku poliitikko voisi edistää tätä?

----------


## Rehtori

> Ehkä palaamme asiaan sitten kun autoilun sujuvuus kantakaupungissa on heikentynyt jonnekin kävelyn tasolle... Varmaan ruuhkamaksuhalujakin alkaisi löytymään jossain vaiheessa..


Olet täysin oikeassa, tämä on todellinen riski. Tästä syystä pitäisikin pikaisesti aloittaa autoilun edellytyksiä parantavat toimet, kuten palauttaa keskustatunneli päätöksentekoon. Lisäksi kaupunkibulevardien rakentaminen pitäisi perua.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olet täysin oikeassa, tämä on todellinen riski. Tästä syystä pitäisikin pikaisesti aloittaa autoilun edellytyksiä parantavat toimet, kuten palauttaa keskustatunneli päätöksentekoon. Lisäksi kaupunkibulevardien rakentaminen pitäisi perua.


Kunnioitetaanko valtuustoa, jonka me äänestäjät olemme Helsinkiin valinneet.  Hämeentien osa muuttui joukkoliikennekaduksi. Kehitys on oikeasuuntaista. Kun Hämeentien kokemukset osoittautuvat hyviksi, niin yhä useammalta kadulta häädetään yksityisautot pois ja kävelijät,joukkoliikenne ja pyöräilly muuttuu sujuvaksi ja turvalliseksi.

Helsinkiläisestä kunnallispolitiikasta taas toisesta näkökulmasta kertoo se että jos moneen kertaan päätetään keskustatunnelin rakentamatta jättämisestä, niin taas se pitää vilunkia pelaamalla ottaa uudelleen käsittelyyn. Vieläkö joku väittää, ettei autoilijoista pidetä huolta ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:59 ----------

Kun tarkastelee vaikka oheisesta linkistä valtuuston voimasuhteita, näkee heti että Keskustatunnelia ei tule. Miljardien laittaminen yksityisautotunneliin on Kokoomuslaisten hanke, jonka kanssa he ovat jääneet yksin.

https://www.hel.fi/helsinki/fi/kaupunki-ja-hallinto/paatoksenteko/kaupunginvaltuusto/valtuustoryhmat/

----------


## hylje

> Olet täysin oikeassa, tämä on todellinen riski. Tästä syystä pitäisikin pikaisesti aloittaa autoilun edellytyksiä parantavat toimet, kuten palauttaa keskustatunneli päätöksentekoon. Lisäksi kaupunkibulevardien rakentaminen pitäisi perua.


tai sitten voi vaan rakentaa enemmän keskustaa ja seurata vähän neliöhintoja. jos liikenteen sujuvuus alkaa olla keskustan kasvun este, sitten voi sijoittaa liikenteeseen. vähän epäilen että keskustaliikenteestä koskaan tulee ongelmaa, koska siitä keskeisemmästä kaupungista tulee lähestulkoon itsestään enemmän ja enemmän joukkoliikenne- ja jalankulkupainotteista. yhtäaikaa sekä autoilusta että keskustaelämästä tykkäävä porukka siirtyy kaupungin reunoille, jossa molemmat vielä onnistuvat hyvin.

toisaalta lähiövyöhykkeellä liikenne on tosiaan aika tärkeä kysymys, kun kaikki on niin kaukana. 

perustelen näkökulmani jo olemassaolevan kaupunkirakenteen liikenneratkaisuilla. keskustassa hädin tuskin on liikenneratkaisuja nytkään, siinä missä lähiöissä on jättimäisiä autotie- ja rautatieratkaisuja silmänkantamattomiin. keskustaan ulottuvat raskaat liikenneratkaisut ovat lähinnä lähiölinjojen häntiä, keskustan sisäisessä liikenteessä niillä on vähän relevanssia. niitä kannattaa seurata osana lähiöiden liikenteen sujuvuutta, samalla kun keskustassa tehdään keskustaan sopivia ratkaisuja. kumpaakaan ei ole järkeä alistaa toiselle tai hybriksen vallassa ottaa ainoana oikeana lähestymistapana.

----------


## Rehtori

> tai sitten voi vaan rakentaa enemmän keskustaa ja seurata vähän neliöhintoja. jos liikenteen sujuvuus alkaa olla keskustan kasvun este, sitten voi sijoittaa liikenteeseen. vähän epäilen että keskustaliikenteestä koskaan tulee ongelmaa, koska siitä keskeisemmästä kaupungista tulee lähestulkoon itsestään enemmän ja enemmän joukkoliikenne- ja jalankulkupainotteista. yhtäaikaa sekä autoilusta että keskustaelämästä tykkäävä porukka siirtyy kaupungin reunoille, jossa molemmat vielä onnistuvat hyvin.
> 
> toisaalta lähiövyöhykkeellä liikenne on tosiaan aika tärkeä kysymys, kun kaikki on niin kaukana. 
> 
> perustelen näkökulmani jo olemassaolevan kaupunkirakenteen liikenneratkaisuilla. keskustassa hädin tuskin on liikenneratkaisuja nytkään, siinä missä lähiöissä on jättimäisiä autotie- ja rautatieratkaisuja silmänkantamattomiin. keskustaan ulottuvat raskaat liikenneratkaisut ovat lähinnä lähiölinjojen häntiä, keskustan sisäisessä liikenteessä niillä on vähän relevanssia. niitä kannattaa seurata osana lähiöiden liikenteen sujuvuutta, samalla kun keskustassa tehdään keskustaan sopivia ratkaisuja. kumpaakaan ei ole järkeä alistaa toiselle tai hybriksen vallassa ottaa ainoana oikeana lähestymistapana.


Keskustan liikenne on oma juttunsa ja on ymmärrettävää, että keskustassa ei ole järkevää välttämättä asioida autolla. Nykyiset ratkaisut kuitenkin estävät liikennöinnin reuna-aulueilla (Kallio, Töölö yms.) ja kaupungin läpi kulkevan poikittaisliikenteen. Esimerkiksi Herttoniemestä Tapiolaan tai Tikkurilasta Töölöön matkustaminen tehdään turhan hankalaksi. Myös ympäristön kannalta ei ole optimaalista seisottaa autoja jonoissa tai pakottaa ajamaan ylimääräinen lenkki kiertämällä esimerkiksi kehätien kautta. Sujuva keskustan läpiajoliikenne on tästä syystä tärkeää ja valitettavasti kokoomus jäi tämän kanssa yksin. Kaupunkibulevardit osuvat samaan ongelmaan, ne lisäävät ajettavia kilometrejä koska autoilija joutuu kiertämään kaupunkia ulkokehällä.

----------


## j-lu

> Näköjään osui ja upposi. Mulla ei muuta.


Laatukeskustelijan laatukeskustelua. Hyvät naiset ja herrat, nimim Bellatrix!

Oliko sulla edelleenkään itse asiaan mitään sanottavaa?Jatkan mielelläni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:27 ----------




> Me autoilijat kyllä maksamme - ja paljon maksammekin. Meiltä kerätään niin paljon veroja ja parkkimaksuja, joista vaan murto-osa käytetään hyväksemme, että meillä kyllä on oikeus parkkeerata auto asuntomme eteen.


Tämä väitehän on kumottu moneen kertaan monessa paikassa, että jos vaan viitsisi työntää päänsä sem persukuplan ulkopuolelle, niin ei tarvitsisi toistaa typeryyksiä. Tämä autoilijoiden nettomaksajuus perustuu lähinnä terveysmenojen jättämisestä laskuista. Myös menetykset kaupunkien maankäytössä ovat autoilun vuoksi merkittäviä. Saamatta jäänyt tulo on kustannus, vaikka arhinmäet euvät sitä ymmärräkkään. Jos lasketaan autoilun haitoiksi liikenneonnettomuudet, niiden myötä menetetyt henget, työtunnit; saasteet, niiden terveysvaikutukset jne. niin autoilija ei ole maksaja, vaan vahvasti saamapuolella.

Liikkua tarvitsee. Auto on valtaosassa harvaan asuttua Suomea paras tapa liikkua. Ei kuitenkaan kaupungissa. Tämän vuoksi on aivan perusteltua hintaohjata liikkumistottumuksia siten, että Suomen parissa isommassa kylässä ja niiden kaupunkialueella, jossa autoilun haitat ovat moninkertaisesti periferioita suuremmat, autoilua verotetaan enemmän kuin muualla. 

Jos mentäisiin puhtaasti haittahinnoittelun perusteella, kehä ykkösen sisällä ajettu kilometri voisi olla jopa kymmenisen kertaa enemmän verotettu kuin jossain maamme lieksassa ajettu kilometri. Tälläisesta hinnoittelusta syntyisi kuitenkin helposti hyvinvointitappiota, joten järkevintä on vain hinnoitella liikenne sujuvaksi.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Laatukeskustelijan laatukeskustelua. Hyvät naiset ja herrat, nimim Bellatrix!
> 
> Oliko sulla edelleenkään itse asiaan mitään sanottavaa?Jatkan mielelläni.


Kun omat argumentit eivät enää riitä alkaa muiden keskustelijoiden panettelu ja heille naljailu. Näinhän se menee. 
Mutta omalta osaltani kaikki keskustelu kanssasi sisältäen kommentteihisi vastaamisen loppuu tähän sillä en viitsi alentaa itseäni samalla tasolle kanssasi.

----------


## samulih

kukaanhan ei autoa oikeasti tarvitse

harrastukset voi harrastaa oman asuinalueella alueella kävelymatkan päässä, jos haluaa

kaupassa voi käydä kävellen tai tavarapyörällä, jos haluaa

liikkua voi lähimetsissä, jos haluaa

lapset voivat kävelle lähikouluun, jos haluaa eli vaadit

työt ainoa jossa voi hieman sanoa että yllä olevat eivät päde mutta sekin on valinta.

jos sitten harrastat crossfittiä, pitää saada vain sitä oikeaa pateeta, hiihtää hiihtoputkessa ja lapsi pitää saada erikoiskouluun ei päde mutta nuohan eivät ole mitenkään pakollisia, ne ovat valintoja joita näitä valintoja tekevien ihmisten edustajat ovat ajaneet kaupunginsuunnitteluun ja mahdollistaneet hyödyttömyyden.

toivottavasti valtaan tulevat ihmiset jotka estävät kehitykset tekemällä ajosta vaikeaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Helsingissä on yli 5000 katua, joista 5 kävelykatua. On se niin vääriin muuttaa se 6. katu kävelykaduksi, koska autoiluun ei jää enää kuin 4994 katua. Autoilija kärsisi.

----------


## canis lupus

> kukaanhan ei autoa oikeasti tarvitse
> 
> harrastukset voi harrastaa oman asuinalueella alueella kävelymatkan päässä, jos haluaa
> 
> kaupassa voi käydä kävellen tai tavarapyörällä, jos haluaa
> 
> liikkua voi lähimetsissä, jos haluaa
> 
> lapset voivat kävelle lähikouluun, jos haluaa eli vaadit
> ...


Polkupyörälläkö ostat 200 euron ruokaostokset marketista perheelle? Ei onnistu. Auto siinä tulee olla. Töihin menen usein ennen kuin yksikään bussi edes kulkee, olenhan kuljettaja. Harrastuksista voi tinkiä mutta jos lapsi haluaa vaikka harrastaa ratsastusta niin siitä vaan polkemaan sinne kehyskuntiin niinkö? On ihmisryhmiä jotka ovat sidottuja autoon, halusivat sitä tai eivät. Ymmärrä se. Kaikki eivät ole sinkkuja opiskelijoita. Noihin aikoihin olisin voinutkin väittää että autoa ei tarvitse mihinkään

----------


## fani

> Helsingissä on yli 5000 katua, joista 5 kävelykatua. On se niin vääriin muuttaa se 6. katu kävelykaduksi, koska autoiluun ei jää enää kuin 4994 katua. Autoilija kärsisi.


Tämähän ei oikeastaan liity ruuhkamaksuihin, mutta yhdyn silti kommentoimaan kun olen tästäkin eri mieltä. Olettaen tietysti, että kommenttisi oli ironiseen sävyyn kirjoitettu. Kävelykatujahan tosiaan ei mitenkään mainittavan paljon ole, mutta tarvitaanko niitä todella? Aika väljästi jalankulkijat saavat Helsingissä liikkua, kun joihinkin muun maailman kaupunkeihin vertaa. Sitäpaitsi jalankulkijoilla on autoteistä erotettuja omia reittejään, josta voivat kätevästi oikoa määränpäähänsä. Lisäksi tässä on sellainen ongelma, että jos katuja paljon suljetaan autoilijoilta ja annetaan kävelykaduiksi niin autoilijat pakotetaan muille kaduille, joka osaltaan lisää merkittävästi ruuhkia kun käytettävissä olevien teiden pinta-ala vähenee.

Liikenne sujuu nykyisellään melko hyvin, joten ruuhkamaksuja ei vielä tarvita. Mikäli käy niin, että joskus tulevaisuudessa autoilu merkittävästi lisääntyy etenkin keskustassa, niin ensin on syytä tarkastella voiko joukkoliikenteessä tehdä jotain paremmin ja jos ei muita ratkaisuja löydy niin sitten. Mutta nyt näyttäisi siltä, että kehitys on jokseenkin päinvastaista. Yleisesti ottaen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämääräthän ovat kasvaneet vuosi vuodelta.

Sinänsä minulla ei henkilökohtaisesti ole mitään kävelykatuja vastaan, mikäli todetaan, että niitä johonkin paikkaan todella tarvitaan. Kommenttiisi viitaten nostan kuitenkin esille Hämeentien, sekä muut joukkoliikenteelle ja kävelijöille, sekä pyöräilijöille pyhitetyt tiet. Esimerkiksi tuo Hämeentien sulkeminen autoilijoilta. Sehän aiheuttaa merkittävän liikennemäärän jakautumisen muille käytettävissä oleville väylille. Rohkenisen epäillä, että pääasiassa tielle E75. Se on jo nyt melko täysi tiettyyn aikaan, mutta sanoisin, että Hämeentien liikenteen siirtyminen sinne aiheuttaa merkittävästi lisää liikennettä, joka osaltaan syö liikenteen sujuvuutta ja lisää matka-aikaa.

Hyväksi esimerkiksi voisin sanoa joukkoliikenteen ja autoilijoiden symbioosista Kruunusillat. Se onnistuu loistavasti nostamaan esille pointtini. Nimittäin sen, että julkisen liikenteen kehittäminen ei tarvitse olla pois autoilijoilta. Tällä hankkeella on varmasti positiivisia vaikutuksia autoilun kannalta. Vaikutus nimittäin todennäköisesti on se, että autoilu vähentyy ratikan vaikutusalueelta kun siitä tulee erittäin kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto. Tässä nimenomaan tehdään joukkoliikenteessä jotain paremmin, jolloin autoilijoita kannustetaan julkisten käyttäjäksi. Tälläisiä toimenpiteitä tarvitaan enemmän eri puolella pk-seutua niin mitään ruuhkamaksuja ei tarvita kun autoilu alkaa vähenemään kuin itsestään. On aika ikävä ajattelutapa joillakin, että ensin keppiä ja sitten porkkanaa - tai sitten ei porkkanaa ollenkaan.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tämähän ei oikeastaan liity ruuhkamaksuihin, mutta yhdyn silti kommentoimaan kun olen tästäkin eri mieltä. Olettaen tietysti, että kommenttisi oli ironiseen sävyyn kirjoitettu. Kävelykatujahan tosiaan ei mitenkään mainittavan paljon ole, mutta tarvitaanko niitä todella? Aika väljästi jalankulkijat saavat Helsingissä liikkua, kun joihinkin muun maailman kaupunkeihin vertaa. Sitäpaitsi jalankulkijoilla on autoteistä erotettuja omia reittejään, josta voivat kätevästi oikoa määränpäähänsä. Lisäksi tässä on sellainen ongelma, että jos katuja paljon suljetaan autoilijoilta ja annetaan kävelykaduiksi niin autoilijat pakotetaan muille kaduille, joka osaltaan lisää merkittävästi ruuhkia kun käytettävissä olevien teiden pinta-ala vähenee.
> 
> Liikenne sujuu nykyisellään melko hyvin, joten ruuhkamaksuja ei vielä tarvita. Mikäli käy niin, että joskus tulevaisuudessa autoilu merkittävästi lisääntyy etenkin keskustassa, niin ensin on syytä tarkastella voiko joukkoliikenteessä tehdä jotain paremmin ja jos ei muita ratkaisuja löydy niin sitten. Mutta nyt näyttäisi siltä, että kehitys on jokseenkin päinvastaista. Yleisesti ottaen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämääräthän ovat kasvaneet vuosi vuodelta.
> 
> Sinänsä minulla ei henkilökohtaisesti ole mitään kävelykatuja vastaan, mikäli todetaan, että niitä johonkin paikkaan todella tarvitaan. Kommenttiisi viitaten nostan kuitenkin esille Hämeentien, sekä muut joukkoliikenteelle ja kävelijöille, sekä pyöräilijöille pyhitetyt tiet. Esimerkiksi tuo Hämeentien sulkeminen autoilijoilta. Sehän aiheuttaa merkittävän liikennemäärän jakautumisen muille käytettävissä oleville väylille. Rohkenisen epäillä, että pääasiassa tielle E75. Se on jo nyt melko täysi tiettyyn aikaan, mutta sanoisin, että Hämeentien liikenteen siirtyminen sinne aiheuttaa merkittävästi lisää liikennettä, joka osaltaan syö liikenteen sujuvuutta ja lisää matka-aikaa.
> 
> Hyväksi esimerkiksi voisin sanoa joukkoliikenteen ja autoilijoiden symbioosista Kruunusillat. Se onnistuu loistavasti nostamaan esille pointtini. Nimittäin sen, että julkisen liikenteen kehittäminen ei tarvitse olla pois autoilijoilta. Tällä hankkeella on varmasti positiivisia vaikutuksia autoilun kannalta. Vaikutus nimittäin todennäköisesti on se, että autoilu vähentyy ratikan vaikutusalueelta kun siitä tulee erittäin kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto. Tässä nimenomaan tehdään joukkoliikenteessä jotain paremmin, jolloin autoilijoita kannustetaan julkisten käyttäjäksi. Tälläisiä toimenpiteitä tarvitaan enemmän eri puolella pk-seutua niin mitään ruuhkamaksuja ei tarvita kun autoilu alkaa vähenemään kuin itsestään. On aika ikävä ajattelutapa joillakin, että ensin keppiä ja sitten porkkanaa - tai sitten ei porkkanaa ollenkaan.


Erinomaisen hyvin sanottu.

----------


## tlajunen

> Erinomaisen hyvin sanottu.


Mikäli lainaus on pidempi kuin vastaus siihen, ei kannata edes vaivautua.

----------


## Hape

Onko oma auto tarpeellinen, onko se edes kilpailukykyinen kulkumuoto?  se riippuu kunkin asunympäristöstä, työmatkasta, harrastuksista, onko lapsia missä he koulussa, mitä harrastavat. 
Itse asun lähellä metroasemaa, muutaman minuutin kävelymatka, metro vie lähes kaikkiin  arkipäivän säännöllisiin kohteisiin, 5-7 minuutin ajoaika, ohittaen ruuhkat, tientukokset. Muutama kohde vaatii ratikkaan/bussiin/ lähijunaan vaihtoa, ajoaika en kovinkaan montaa minuuttia. Samoin vapaa-aikan joukkoliikenne vastaa hyvin kaikkiin kulkemisen tarpeisiini, muutamaan kohteeseen pyöräilen (kesällä auki olevia), saan samalla hyötyliikuntaa. Kauppa on meroaseman luona sijaitsevassa liikekeskuksessa. Kävelen sieltä kotiin kolmisen minuuttia.
Kerrat jolloin oma auto olisi ollut vaihtoehto, on laskettavissa yhden käden sormilla. 
Mutta monella ei asiat ole näin, työmatka pitää tehdä omalla autolla, joukkoliikenneyhteyttä ei ole johtuen epätyypillisistä työajoista tai poikittaisyhteydet eivät toimi, vaihtoaikaa tulee liikaa. Oma tai lasten harrastus saattaa vaatia ison varustelaukun mukaanottamista, harrastuspaikkaa ei pääse lähelle joukkoliikenteellä, lähikauppaan saattaa olla matkaa, perhe on iso...
Liikkumistarpeita on monenlaisia, kaikkeen ei ole yhtä  ratkaisua. Ihailen kaupunkisuunnitteluarkkitehteja jotka tasapainoilevat erilaisten mielipiteiden kanssa. Jollekin välttämätön pysäköintiopaikka on toiselle potentiaalinen viheralueen paikka, invalidi ei ehkä jaksa kävellä autolta useampaa sataa metriä kotiin, raskaat työkalut pitää kantaa remonttityömaalle. Samalla kuitenkin täytyy taata joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus, täytyy järjestää viheralueita/oleskeluaukioita talojen väliin, pitää järjestää lapsille turvallinen koulutie haittaamatta liikaa kauttakulkuliikennettä, infratruktuurin kuljetstarve pitää ottaa huomioon.
Yhdelle sopiva kulkumuoto ei sovi toiselle, annttaan kaikkien kukkien kukkia, asumme yli miljoonan asukkaan taajaman alueella, otetaan toiset huomioon!

----------


## Melamies

> Mikäli lainaus on pidempi kuin vastaus siihen, ei kannata edes vaivautua.


Eikö? Miten sitten pitää toimia? Eihän täällä ole naamakirjapeukutusta käytössä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Erinomaisen hyvin sanottu.


Kyllä , jos ajatellaan yksityisautoilun näkökulmasta. Keskustatunneli hylättiin juuri äsken. Sitä yritettiin liruttaa päätöksentekoon muuttamalla nimeksi maanalainen yleiskaava. Eivätkä tunnelin puolestapuhujat lannistuneet vieläkään, nyt on tulossa lyhennetty keskustatunneli päätöksentekoon.

Hämeentie muutettiin joukkoliikennekaduksi, ei voida väittää että siltä väistyvät yksityisautot kaikki ajaisviat jotain toista reittiä. Parkkipaikkojen vähentäminen, joukkoliikennekatujen lisääminen ja tietullit vähentävät keskustaan suuntautuvaa yksityisautoilua. Näistä asioista suurta linjaa vetää vaaleissa valitti kaupunginvaltuusto. Nykyisen valtuuston kokoonpano on joukkoliikennemyönteinen. Yksityisautoilun kiihkeimmät puolustajat voivat valittaa täällä mutta tämä foorumi ei ehkä ole optimaalinen, koska tällä foorumilla nimenomaan puhutaan joukkoliikenteestä.

Yleensäkän näitä nettikirjoituksia ei pahemmin päätöksenteossa arvosteta.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Eikö? Miten sitten pitää toimia? Eihän täällä ole naamakirjapeukutusta käytössä.


Joidenkin mielestä ilmeisesti on. Ja etukäteen anteeksi että jälleen kerran ilman tätä loppujaaritusta vastaus olisi ollut lainausta lyhyempi. Vaivauduin silti, sori siitä.

----------


## fani

> Kyllä , jos ajatellaan yksityisautoilun näkökulmasta. Keskustatunneli hylättiin juuri äsken. Sitä yritettiin liruttaa päätöksentekoon muuttamalla nimeksi maanalainen yleiskaava. Eivätkä tunnelin puolestapuhujat lannistuneet vieläkään, nyt on tulossa lyhennetty keskustatunneli päätöksentekoon.
> 
> Hämeentie muutettiin joukkoliikennekaduksi, ei voida väittää että siltä väistyvät yksityisautot kaikki ajaisviat jotain toista reittiä. Parkkipaikkojen vähentäminen, joukkoliikennekatujen lisääminen ja tietullit vähentävät keskustaan suuntautuvaa yksityisautoilua. Näistä asioista suurta linjaa vetää vaaleissa valitti kaupunginvaltuusto. Nykyisen valtuuston kokoonpano on joukkoliikennemyönteinen. Yksityisautoilun kiihkeimmät puolustajat voivat valittaa täällä mutta tämä foorumi ei ehkä ole optimaalinen, koska tällä foorumilla nimenomaan puhutaan joukkoliikenteestä.
> 
> Yleensäkän näitä nettikirjoituksia ei pahemmin päätöksenteossa arvosteta.


Joukkoliikennemyönteisyyden ei automaattisesti tarvitse tarkoittaa sitä, että halutaan tarkoituksella hankaloittaa autoilijoiden elämää. Niin kuin aiemmin sanoin, tuo ajattelutapa mikä sinulla ja monilla muillakin on että keppiä vaan ja sitten niiden on pakko kulkea julkisilla. - on ihan naurettava. Missä kannustimet? Hankalat pakkovaihdot, odotusajat, liikennöintiajat, kyydin mukavuus, hinnat yms. eivät ole omiaan lisäämään houkuttelevuutta. 

Puolustan yksityisautoilua tasan niin kauan kun joukkoliikenteestä tulee kaikille kilpailukykyinen ja varteenotettava vaihtoehto. En tietysti puolusta sitä joka ilman mitään järkevää syytä ajaa esim. Rautatientorilta Hakaniemeen, mutta niitä joille julkiset eivät vielä ole vaihtoehto. Ymmärtänet pointtini.

Perustelisitko nyt ihan kunnolla mihin tarvitset ne kävelykadut, ruuhkamaksut, parkkipaikkojen vähentämiset sun muut autoilijoiden kurittamistoimet nimittäin tähän mennessä jokikinen väittämäsi pystytään kumoamaan. Liikenne toimii nyt ihan hyvin Helsingissä. Mitä sitä turhaan sotkemaan? Miksi turhaan pyrkiä hillitsemään olemattomia ruuhkia joillain ruuhkamaksuilla?

Ja missä ihmeessä me tästä sitten oikein keskustelisimme jollemme täällä? Jossain Suomi24 palstalla vai? Keskustelun taso tällä foorumilla on niin hyvä, että sitä ei mielellään vaihtaisi toiseen. Lisäksi olen yrittänyt tuoda tässä joukkoliikennettä esiin koko ajan siinä kontekstissa, että auttaisin sinua ymmärtämään joukkoliikenteen olevan merkittävästi hankaloittava tai liki mahdoton vaihtoehto joillekin. Ja hei hienoa kun mainitsit tuosta tunnelista. Sehän voisi hillitä niitä ruuhkia ja vapauttaa tilaa kaduilta puille sun muille terassiviritelmille kun autoilijat voivat huristaa keskustan ali.  :Wink: 

Ps. Olen täysin samaa mieltä siitä, että pitäisi puhua enemmän joukkoliikenteestä ja olisi varmaan meille kaikille mielekkäämpää puhua ennemmin joukkoliikenteen kehittämistoimista jolloin tätä ruuhkamaksukeskustelua ei edes tarvittaisi.

----------


## j-lu

> Kävelykatujahan tosiaan ei mitenkään mainittavan paljon ole, mutta tarvitaanko niitä todella? Aika väljästi jalankulkijat saavat Helsingissä liikkua, kun joihinkin muun maailman kaupunkeihin vertaa. Sitäpaitsi jalankulkijoilla on autoteistä erotettuja omia reittejään, josta voivat kätevästi oikoa määränpäähänsä. Lisäksi tässä on sellainen ongelma, että jos katuja paljon suljetaan autoilijoilta ja annetaan kävelykaduiksi niin autoilijat pakotetaan muille kaduille, joka osaltaan lisää merkittävästi ruuhkia kun käytettävissä olevien teiden pinta-ala vähenee.


Kävelykatuja ei tietenkään perusteta sen takia, että kävely olisi sujuvampaa, kyse ei ole liikenteestä ensinkään. Jos olisi, niin sen lisäksi että autot voisi päästää jokaiselle kadulle, esim espan puistoon voisi tehdä vinoparkin.

Kävelykatuja, puistoja sun muita on siksi, että kaupunkitila olisi viihtyisämpää. Kaupungissa julkinen tila ei ole vain liikkumista varten, vaan täällä asutaan ja vietetään aikaa. Eivät ne turistitkaan Sörnäisten rantatietä käy ihmettelemässä, vaan Keskuskadulla kuvaavat jouluvaloja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:56 ----------




> Puolustan yksityisautoilua tasan niin kauan kun joukkoliikenteestä tulee kaikille kilpailukykyinen ja varteenotettava vaihtoehto. En tietysti puolusta sitä joka ilman mitään järkevää syytä ajaa esim. Rautatientorilta Hakaniemeen, mutta niitä joille julkiset eivät vielä ole vaihtoehto. Ymmärtänet pointtini.
> 
> Perustelisitko nyt ihan kunnolla mihin tarvitset ne kävelykadut, ruuhkamaksut, parkkipaikkojen vähentämiset sun muut autoilijoiden kurittamistoimet nimittäin tähän mennessä jokikinen väittämäsi pystytään kumoamaan. Liikenne toimii nyt ihan hyvin Helsingissä. Mitä sitä turhaan sotkemaan? Miksi turhaan pyrkiä hillitsemään olemattomia ruuhkia joillain ruuhkamaksuilla.


Joukkoliikenne on varsin kilpailukykyinen liikkumismuoto kaupungissa ja sen kilpailukyky paranee sitä mukaan kun kaupunki kasvaa ja tiivistyy. Ei kukaan täyspäinen Jätkäsaaressa asuva yritä käydä keskustassa töissä autolla, koska huolimatta siitä, että Meklun ja Jätkäsaarenlaiturin risteys on yhtä asfalttikenttää, se ei vedä, autoja on liikaa. Samaten Kalasatamasta pääsee keskustaan riittävän ripeästi julkisilla, Hernesaaressa tilanne tulee olemaan Jätkäsaaren kaltainen, jos ei pureta taloja autokaistojen tieltä. Näillä näkymin ei pureta.

Kaupungin kasvaminen ja tiivistyminen tulee vaikuttamaan siihen, että joukkoliikenteen suhteellinen kilpailukyky tulee paranemaan myös lähiöistä. Kaupunkialueen tsaarin aikaisiin katukuiluihin ei mahdu lisää liikennettä ja ainoa keino lisätä katukuilujen välityskapasitettia on ottaa tilaa tehottomalta yksittyisautoilulta tehokkaammalle joukkoliikenteelle. 

Lopulta tarvitsee tehdä päätös sen suhteen, kuuluuko verrattain niukka autoliikenteen kapasiteetti niille, joilla on aikaa, vai niille, jotka sitä tarvitsevat ja ovat siitä valmiita maksamaan. Kokoomus on valitettavan konservatiinen ja hidas, mutta epäilen, että puolueessa tullaan kymmenen vuoden sisään taipumaan ruuhkamaksujen kannalle.

----------


## hylje

Mun mielestä sitä keskustaa pitäs vaan rakentaa toinen mokoma. Se vaikeuttaa autoilua, ja liikennesuunnittelu tuntuu nykyaikana lähtevän siitä että ei saa tehdä mitään joka pilaisi liikenteen sujuvuuden. Joka vuotaa myös kaupunkisuunnitteluun eikä kaupunkisuunnittelua uskalleta tehdä jos se pilaisi liikenteen sujuvuuden. Siksihän asiaa kierrellään ja kaarrellaan ties millä tietulleilla, ruuhkamaksuilla ja keskustatunneleilla. Ne kun on nykyaikaisen liikennesuunnittelun ylivallan loputtomassa viisaudessa vaadittu edellytykseksi että keskustan laajemtamista voisi edes ajatella.

Mutta sitä keskustaa pitää vaan rakentaa toinen mokoma. Liikenne sopeutukoon. Väsätkää ne ruuhkamaksunne kun huomaatte että kaupunki tulee eikä odota.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mun mielestä sitä keskustaa pitäs vaan rakentaa toinen mokoma.


Sitähän kaupunkisuunnittelu luulee tekevänsä näiden jätkäsaarten ja kalasatamain kanssa. Lopputulos on lähiön katuverkko täynnä pussinperiä ja kaiken liikenteen keskittäminen parille kadulle sekä megaluokan kauppakeskuksia, jotka feilaa. Edes Hernesaareen ei saatu katu_verkkoa_.

----------


## fani

J-lu. Huomaan, että sinullakin näyttäisi olevan tuo samanlainen ajattelutapa kuin vihervasemmistolla yleensäkin... Nuo kaupungin viihtyisyysasiat ovat subjektiivinen käsite. Jos autoteitä muutellaan kävelykaduiksi niin kuten jo aiemmin sanoin, autojen käytettävissä olevien teiden pinta-ala vähenee, joka lisää merkittävästi ruuhkia joillakin teillä, joka taas laskee viihtyisyyttä ja aiheuttaa päänsärkyä niiden teiden käyttäjille/lähiympäristölle olipa se sitten kävelijöitä, autoilijoita, pyöräilijöitä tai joukkoliikennettä koskevaa. Jolloin silloin ruuhkamaksulle voisi alkaa löytymään perusteita jos ruuhkia halutaan ehdoin tahdoin lisätä...

Olen täysin samaa mieltä siitä, että joukkoliikenne on kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto (lue!) kantakaupungin alueella ja sen sisällä tehtävissä matkoissa. Mutta onko siinä todella jotain ideaa, että rangaistaan esimerkiksi Sipoolaista, keskustassa töissä käyvää, autoilijaa ruuhkamaksuilla kun jo nyt keskivertotuloisen palkasta menee leijonanosa niihin autoilun kustannuksiin. Pelailin vähän tuolla reittioppaalla ja tulin todenneeksi, että julkiset sieltä suunnilta ei ole välttämättä vaihtoehto ollenkaan välillä on pakko käyttää autoa liityntäpysäköintiin jolloin sillon matka-aika on suurella todennäköisyydellä tuplat tai enemmän ja joudut silti ostamaan HSL-lipun ajamiesi bensojen lisäksi. Lisäksi kävelyä ja säiden armoilla värjöttelyä tulee merkittävästi lisää.

Se nyt vaan on niin, että tietyt ihmiset sitä autoa tarvitsevat, mutta on mahdollisuus irroittaa heidät siitä tarpeesta tekemällä joukkoliikenteessä jotain vähän paremmin (Kruunusillat).Mikä ihme siinä on ettei haluta kannustaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöön vaan mieluummin rangaista autoilijoita siitä, että heidän saattaa olla lähes pakko käyttää sitä omaa autoa?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:26 ----------




> Mun mielestä sitä keskustaa pitäs vaan rakentaa toinen mokoma. Se vaikeuttaa autoilua, ja liikennesuunnittelu tuntuu nykyaikana lähtevän siitä että ei saa tehdä mitään joka pilaisi liikenteen sujuvuuden. Joka vuotaa myös kaupunkisuunnitteluun eikä kaupunkisuunnittelua uskalleta tehdä jos se pilaisi liikenteen sujuvuuden. Siksihän asiaa kierrellään ja kaarrellaan ties millä tietulleilla, ruuhkamaksuilla ja keskustatunneleilla. Ne kun on nykyaikaisen liikennesuunnittelun ylivallan loputtomassa viisaudessa vaadittu edellytykseksi että keskustan laajemtamista voisi edes ajatella.
> 
> Mutta sitä keskustaa pitää vaan rakentaa toinen mokoma. Liikenne sopeutukoon. Väsätkää ne ruuhkamaksunne kun huomaatte että kaupunki tulee eikä odota.


Ennenkuin asumme siinä utopiassa, että kaupungissa ei autoja tarvita niin ehkä ihan hyvä, että ei tehdä kaikkea mahdollista liikenteen hankaloittamisen toivossa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bellatrix

Niin, Keskuskatu. Tuo viimainen, sateen vihmoma ja muutenkin suoraan sanottuna helevetin kylmänkolea kadunpätkä (tänään juuri sattumalta testasin) joka nyt on joidenkin iloksi kävelykaduksi saatu mutta jota ei parhaalla mahdollisella tahdollakaan voisi sanoa viihtyisäksi -ainakaan loppusyksyn, tämän niinsanotun talven ja alkukevään käsittävällä vuosipuoliskolla. Mutta ompahan nyt tehty ja joku tietenkin tästäkin kirjoituksesta herneen nenuunsa ottaa mutta ottakoot -kun niitä on tarpeeksi kertynyt niin voipi tehdä hernekeiton niistä hän.

----------


## canis lupus

Niin kauan kun pk seudun työssäkäynti on mahdotonta toteuttaa julkisilla mm. kehyskunnista. Niin kauan autoilua pitää pitää mahdollisena kulkumuotona ilman erillisiä maksuja. Kaupunki ja HSL voivat olla mitä mieltä lystäävät ja rakentaa keskenään bulevardiaan jos niin haluavat mutta yrittäjät vastaavat siihen viemällä toimipisteensä kauemmaksi. Pian koko pk-seudulla ei olekaan enää muuta kun pikkumarketteja, kahviloita ja baareja. Onnea vaan remonttitarvikkeiden hakemiseen Vantaalta asti kantakaupunkiin julkisilla tai fillarilla  :Very Happy:

----------


## hylje

Johan osui ja upposi. Liikenneuskonto elää ja voi hyvin.




> mutta yrittäjät vastaavat siihen viemällä toimipisteensä kauemmaksi.


Kauempana on toimitilaa vajaakäytöllä, eli tää olisi ihan hyvää kehitystä. Keskustan toimitilat on kortilla.

----------


## Salomaa

> ....im. Rautatientorilta Hakaniemeen, mutta niitä joille julkiset eivät vielä ole vaihtoehto. Ymmärtänet pointtini.
> 
> .....Perustelisitko nyt ihan kunnolla mihin tarvitset ne kävelykadut, ruuhkamaksut, parkkipaikkojen vähentämiset sun muut autoilijoiden kurittamistoimet nimittäin tähän mennessä jokikinen väittämäsi pystytään kumoamaan. Liikenne toimii nyt ihan hyvin Helsingissä. Mitä sitä turhaan sotkemaan? Miksi turhaan pyrkiä hillitsemään olemattomia ruuhkia joillain ruuhkamaksuilla? .....
> 
> ....Ps. Olen täysin samaa mieltä siitä, että pitäisi puhua enemmän joukkoliikenteestä ja olisi varmaan meille kaikille mielekkäämpää puhua ennemmin joukkoliikenteen kehittämistoimista jolloin tätä ruuhkamaksukeskustelua ei edes tarvittaisi.


Tässä luodaan kuvaa, että minä yksin olisin edistyksellisen kaupunkisuunnittelun edustaja. Minä tuon oman näkökantani ja sattuu olemaan myös se näkökanta ainakin osittain, mihin Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelua hyvin hitaasti viedään. Tämän päivän Hesarissa kerrotaan raitiolinjasta, joka tulee Fredrikinkadulle. Sen vuoksi kadulta poistetaan noin 165 parkkipaikkaa.  Hyväksytkö Fani tämän ? Tietullit kantakaupungin alueelle vähentää liikennettä, mistä puolestaan seuraa päästöjen väheneminen, joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus kasvaa eli kokonaisuudessaan kaupunki tulee siten viihtyisämmäksi ja paremmaksi. Autoa välttämättä tarvitsevat hyötyvät myös, koska autoilu on sujuvampaa autojen vähennyksen johdosta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:23 ----------

Suvi Rihtniemi puoluekanta Kokoomus , Ilta-Sanomissa lausuu näin: _Rihtniemen mukaan tiemaksuja tarvitaan, jotta Suomi voi päästä Pariisin ilmastosopimuksen mukaiseen tavoitteeseen liikenteen päästövähennyksistä. Liikenteen päästöjä pitää leikata 50 prosenttia vuoteen 2030 mennessä vuoden 2005 tasolta.

Tavoitteeseen ei Rihtniemen mukaan päästä ilman tiemaksuja, koska liikenteen kasvua pitää saada hillittyä. Samalla tiemaksut voisivat myös sujuvoittaa liikennettä ja tuoda rahaa muun muassa joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen._

----------


## citybus

> Tässä luodaan kuvaa, että minä yksin olisin edistyksellisen kaupunkisuunnittelun edustaja. Minä tuon oman näkökantani ja sattuu olemaan myös se näkökanta ainakin osittain, mihin Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelua hyvin hitaasti viedään. Tämän päivän Hesarissa kerrotaan raitiolinjasta, joka tulee Fredrikinkadulle. Sen vuoksi kadulta poistetaan noin 165 parkkipaikkaa.  Hyväksytkö Fani tämän ? Tietullit kantakaupungin alueelle vähentää liikennettä, mistä puolestaan seuraa päästöjen väheneminen, joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus kasvaa eli kokonaisuudessaan kaupunki tulee siten viihtyisämmäksi ja paremmaksi. Autoa välttämättä tarvitsevat hyötyvät myös, koska autoilu on sujuvampaa autojen vähennyksen johdosta.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:23 ----------
> 
> Suvi Rihtniemi puoluekanta Kokoomus , Ilta-Sanomissa lausuu näin: _Rihtniemen mukaan tiemaksuja tarvitaan, jotta Suomi voi päästä Pariisin ilmastosopimuksen mukaiseen tavoitteeseen liikenteen päästövähennyksistä. Liikenteen päästöjä pitää leikata 50 prosenttia vuoteen 2030 mennessä vuoden 2005 tasolta.
> 
> Tavoitteeseen ei Rihtniemen mukaan päästä ilman tiemaksuja, koska liikenteen kasvua pitää saada hillittyä. Samalla tiemaksut voisivat myös sujuvoittaa liikennettä ja tuoda rahaa muun muassa joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen._


Tiemaksuja ei tule ennen kuin on tiemaksut mahdollistava lainsäädäntö. Eli ei lähitulevaisuudessa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tiemaksuja ei tule ennen kuin on tiemaksut mahdollistava lainsäädäntö. Eli ei lähitulevaisuudessa.


Suora lainaus 10.12.2019 päivätystä pääministeri Sanna Marinin hallituksen ohjelmasta: _"Säädetään laki, joka mahdollistaa kaupunkiseutujen liikenteen hallintaan tähtäävien ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönoton."_

----------


## Melamies

> Suvi Rihtniemi puoluekanta Kokoomus , Ilta-Sanomissa lausuu näin: _Rihtniemen mukaan tiemaksuja tarvitaan, jotta Suomi voi päästä Pariisin ilmastosopimuksen mukaiseen tavoitteeseen liikenteen päästövähennyksistä. Liikenteen päästöjä pitää leikata 50 prosenttia vuoteen 2030 mennessä vuoden 2005 tasolta.
> 
> Tavoitteeseen ei Rihtniemen mukaan päästä ilman tiemaksuja, koska liikenteen kasvua pitää saada hillittyä. Samalla tiemaksut voisivat myös sujuvoittaa liikennettä ja tuoda rahaa muun muassa joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen._


Kuulostaa ihan pölhöpopulistelta lausunnolta, mutta pitäisi lukea koko juttu, jotta voisi saada käsityksen lausunnosta kokonaisuutena.  Saatko linkkiä tuohon IS:n juttuun?

----------


## fani

> Kauempana on toimitilaa vajaakäytöllä, eli tää olisi ihan hyvää kehitystä. Keskustan toimitilat on kortilla.


Voipi käydä niin, että kantakaupunki näivettyy ja pahasti, mikäli sinne pääsemistä hankaloitetaan. Sinänsähän tuo näivettyminen voisi olla hyväkin asia. Asuntojen ja toimitilojen hinnat voisivat laskea ja liikenne toisaalta silloin vähenisi. Suhtaudun asiaan neutraalisti, mikäli kaupunkisuunnittelua ja päätöksentekoa viedään siihen suuntaan. Mutta tähän itse suuntaukseen suhtaudun negatiivisesti - vielä.




> Tässä luodaan kuvaa, että minä yksin olisin edistyksellisen kaupunkisuunnittelun edustaja. Minä tuon oman näkökantani ja sattuu olemaan myös se näkökanta ainakin osittain, mihin Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelua hyvin hitaasti viedään. Tämän päivän Hesarissa kerrotaan raitiolinjasta, joka tulee Fredrikinkadulle. Sen vuoksi kadulta poistetaan noin 165 parkkipaikkaa.  Hyväksytkö Fani tämän ? Tietullit kantakaupungin alueelle vähentää liikennettä, mistä puolestaan seuraa päästöjen väheneminen, joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus kasvaa eli kokonaisuudessaan kaupunki tulee siten viihtyisämmäksi ja paremmaksi. Autoa välttämättä tarvitsevat hyötyvät myös, koska autoilu on sujuvampaa autojen vähennyksen johdosta.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:23 ----------
> 
> Suvi Rihtniemi puoluekanta Kokoomus , Ilta-Sanomissa lausuu näin: _Rihtniemen mukaan tiemaksuja tarvitaan, jotta Suomi voi päästä Pariisin ilmastosopimuksen mukaiseen tavoitteeseen liikenteen päästövähennyksistä. Liikenteen päästöjä pitää leikata 50 prosenttia vuoteen 2030 mennessä vuoden 2005 tasolta.
> 
> Tavoitteeseen ei Rihtniemen mukaan päästä ilman tiemaksuja, koska liikenteen kasvua pitää saada hillittyä. Samalla tiemaksut voisivat myös sujuvoittaa liikennettä ja tuoda rahaa muun muassa joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen._


Totean tähän samaa mitä olen hokenut jo iäsyyksiä. Ensin joukkoliikennettä paremmaksi, jolloin kaiken järjen mukaan yksityisautoilu vähenee, sitten vasta autoilijoiden kurittamista jos ei hyvällä mene perille. Henkilökohtaisesti käyttäisin julkisia enemmän kuin mieluusti jos ne eivät esimerkiksi hankaloittaisi elämääni niin paljon tietyillä matkoilla. Esimerkiksi keskustasta Tikkurilaan kuljen aina junalla, mutta aina ei ole näin helppoa vaihtoehtoa.

Toisaalta sanon myös, että Rihtniemi HSL:n toimitusjohtajana totta kai sanoo tuolla tavalla. Hän ei pysty suhtautumaan autoiluun ja ruuhkamaksuihin objektiivisesti. Sen sijaan hän voisi keskittyä mieluummin siihen, että tekisi julkisen liikenteen niin hyväksi, että yksityisautoilua saadaan merkittävästi vähennettyä ilman, että kuritetaan niitä joiden on aivan _pakko_ kulkea autolla.

Niitä päästövähennyskohteita pitäisi löytyä muualta kuin liikenteestä. Suomen päästöt koko maailman päästöistä on reilu promille (0,14%) ja tästä liikenteen osuus viidennes ja siitä sitten taas yksityisautoilun osuus puolet eli n. 0,01%  :Very Happy:  . Sallikaa mun nauraa. Ja tästä kun aletaan vielä laskeskelemaan niitä ruuhkamaksujen hyötyjä niin puhutaan niin marginaalisista lukemista, että niillä ei kyllä saavuteta yhtään mitään muuta kuin mielipahaa. Nyt oikeasti vähän sitä realismia peliin. Suomesta ei mitään maapallon pelastajaa ruuhkamaksuilla tule.

En sanoisi, että tämä vihervasemmisto ja sinä olette edistyksellisiä kaupunkisuunnittelijoita vaan pikemminkin aikaanne ihan liikaa edellä ja joille hippunen realismia ei olisi pahitteeksi. Ja mitä tulee Fredrikinkatuun, suhtaudun asiaan varauksella.

offtopiccina vielä: Puoluekannaltani vaikka olenkin sitoutumaton totean seuraavaa: Tällä hallituksella sitä rahaa näyttää olevan vaikka ja mihin, joten eiköhän sieltä joitakin kymmeniä miljoonia löydy joukkoliikenteeseenkin ilman, että autoilijoiden kustannuksella yritetään sitä parantaa.

----------


## Etika

> Totean tähän samaa mitä olen hokenut jo iäsyyksiä. Ensin joukkoliikennettä paremmaksi, jolloin kaiken järjen mukaan yksityisautoilu vähenee, sitten vasta autoilijoiden kurittamista jos ei hyvällä mene perille.


Tämä on sellainen motto, joka todellisuudessa sanoo, että joukkoliikennettä ei saa parantaa. Kaupungissa fyysinen tila on tärkein liikenneratkaisuja rajoittava tekijä - vapaata tilaa ei ole. Siksi joukkoliikenteen parantaminen tarkoittaa käytännössä väistämättä tilan ottamista sitä tehottomimmin käyttävältä taholta, eli autoilulta. Siksi, jos ajattelu todella on "ensin joukkoliikennettä paremmaksi...", niin se tarkoittaa samalla myös autoilulle varatun tilan pienenemistä. Kuten vaikka Fredrikinkadulla.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Niitä päästövähennyskohteita pitäisi löytyä muualta kuin liikenteestä. Suomen päästöt koko maailman päästöistä on reilu promille (0,14%) ja tästä liikenteen osuus viidennes ja siitä sitten taas yksityisautoilun osuus puolet eli n. 0,01%  . Sallikaa mun nauraa. Ja tästä kun aletaan vielä laskeskelemaan niitä ruuhkamaksujen hyötyjä niin puhutaan niin marginaalisista lukemista, että niillä ei kyllä saavuteta yhtään mitään muuta kuin mielipahaa. Nyt oikeasti vähän sitä realismia peliin. Suomesta ei mitään maapallon pelastajaa ruuhkamaksuilla tule.


Loistava kirjoitus, suuret kiitokset siitä. Mutta tosiasiahan, joka kaikista julkisista kirjoituksista ja sanomisista enemmän tai vähemmän selvästi paistaa läpi on se, että näitä ruuhkamaksujahan (ja kaupunkibulevardeja) haluavat vain vihreät koska se tukee heidän autovihamielistä politiikkaansa ja on siten oiva väline kyseisen agendan eteenpäinviemiselle.
Kuten sanoit, ei meistä maapallon pelastajaa tule, eikä tarvitse tullakkaan. Ilmaston lämpeneminen ynnä muut ympäristöasiat tulee toki ottaa huomioon mutta mihinkään fanaatikkomaisuuksiin niissä ei tarvitse mennä.
Autoilun vähentämiseksi kannatan itsekin joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä palvelutasoa parantamalla, sillä eteenkin poikittaisliikenteen osalta (ellei oteta huomioon matkoja joilla voi käyttää yksinomaan runkolinjoja ja kehärataa) joukkoliikenne pääkaupunkiseudulla on, sanoisimmeko kauniisti "ei edes välttävällä tasolla".

----------


## fani

> Tämä on sellainen motto, joka todellisuudessa sanoo, että joukkoliikennettä ei saa parantaa. Kaupungissa fyysinen tila on tärkein liikenneratkaisuja rajoittava tekijä - vapaata tilaa ei ole. Siksi joukkoliikenteen parantaminen tarkoittaa käytännössä väistämättä tilan ottamista sitä tehottomimmin käyttävältä taholta, eli autoilulta. Siksi, jos ajattelu todella on "ensin joukkoliikennettä paremmaksi...", niin se tarkoittaa samalla myös autoilulle varatun tilan pienenemistä. Kuten vaikka Fredrikinkadulla.


Vastaan lyhyesti ja ytimekkäästi: Ei ole. Kantakaupungissa joukkoliikenteellä ei ole niinkään hätäpäivää. Siellä se menee ihan kelvollisissa kantimissa. Sen sijaan keskittyisin joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen muissa kohteissa, jossa parannettavaa olisi. Mm. Vaihdot, odotusajat, luotettavuus, hinta-laatusuhde... ongelmia on eniten kantakaupungin ulkopuolella. Kaupungissahan on merkittävästi bussikaistoja, ratikoillekin usein omat reitit ja niin edelleen. Ongelmat on muualla kuin kantakaupungissa. Ja siellä muualla sitä on syytä myöskin parantaa, jolloin yksityisautoilu kehyskunnista kantakaupunkiin vähenee.

Esimerkiksi kulkuvälineen vaihto on tehty aivan naurettavan hankalaksi. Miten HSL voi vakavissaan ehdottaa vaihdoksi sellaista joka sisältää monta tasonvaihtoa, kävelyä useita satoja metrejä kylmässä/sateessa, odottelua vartti ja sitten sama ruljanssi ehkä vielä uudestaan...

----------


## hylje

> Voipi käydä niin, että kantakaupunki näivettyy ja pahasti, mikäli sinne pääsemistä hankaloitetaan. Sinänsähän tuo näivettyminen voisi olla hyväkin asia. Asuntojen ja toimitilojen hinnat voisivat laskea ja liikenne toisaalta silloin vähenisi. Suhtaudun asiaan neutraalisti, mikäli kaupunkisuunnittelua ja päätöksentekoa viedään siihen suuntaan. Mutta tähän itse suuntaukseen suhtaudun negatiivisesti - vielä.


Jos keskusta laajentuu ja kasvaa, se tuskin näivettyy samaan aikaan. Keskustan asuntojen ja toimitilojen hinnat ovat niin suolaisia että on absurdia puhua näivettymisestä. Päällimmäinen ongelma keskustan kanssa on se, että sitä on liian vähän ja sitä pitäisi saada lisää.

Näivettyminen kiertoilmaisuna sille, että keskustaa ei kehitetäkään lähiöiden liikenteen ehdoilla kävisi kuitenkin järkeen. Ehkäpä keskustelun ongelma onkin se, että lähes kaikki puheenvuorot ovat perusteiltaan epärehellisiä. Minä kuitenkin olen rehellinen.

----------


## fani

> Jos keskusta laajentuu ja kasvaa, se tuskin näivettyy samaan aikaan. Keskustan asuntojen ja toimitilojen hinnat ovat niin suolaisia että on absurdia puhua näivettymisestä. Päällimmäinen ongelma keskustan kanssa on se, että sitä on liian vähän ja sitä pitäisi saada lisää.
> 
> Näivettyminen kiertoilmaisuna sille, että keskustaa ei kehitetäkään lähiöiden liikenteen ehdoilla kävisi kuitenkin järkeen. Ehkäpä keskustelun ongelma onkin se, että lähes kaikki puheenvuorot ovat perusteiltaan epärehellisiä. Minä kuitenkin olen rehellinen.


Omalta osaltani tuo keskustan näivettyminen oli vaan puhdasta spekulointia ja en sanonutkaan, että se on nyt tapahtumassa. Viittasin nimenomaan siihen, että JOS keskustaan pääsemistä hankaloitetaan ja kallistetaan niin EHKÄ voi käydä niin, että se alkaa näivettymään jolloin yritykset sun muut siirtyvät sieltä kauemmas pois jolloin saattaa käydä niin että keskusta alkaa autioitumaan ja hinnat laskea. Tämä on kuitenkin vaan spekulointia.

Ja millä tavalla näät nämä keskustelun puheenvuorot epärehellisinä? Kyse on mielipiteistä, sekä realismista, sekä niiden perustelusta. Samalla tavallahan minäkin voisin todeta minua vastaan asettuvien henkilöiden olevan epärehellisiä...

----------


## Salomaa

> .....
> Toisaalta sanon myös, että Rihtniemi HSL:n toimitusjohtajana totta kai sanoo tuolla tavalla. Hän ei pysty suhtautumaan autoiluun ja ruuhkamaksuihin objektiivisesti. Sen sijaan hän voisi keskittyä mieluummin siihen, että tekisi julkisen liikenteen niin hyväksi, että yksityisautoilua saadaan merkittävästi vähennettyä ilman, että kuritetaan niitä joiden on aivan _pakko_ kulkea autolla.
> 
> Niitä päästövähennyskohteita pitäisi löytyä muualta kuin liikenteestä. Suomen päästöt koko maailman päästöistä on reilu promille (0,14%) ja tästä liikenteen osuus viidennes ja siitä sitten taas yksityisautoilun osuus puolet eli n. 0,01%  . Sallikaa mun nauraa. Ja tästä kun aletaan vielä laskeskelemaan niitä ruuhkamaksujen hyötyjä niin puhutaan niin marginaalisista lukemista, että niillä ei kyllä saavuteta yhtään mitään muuta kuin mielipahaa. Nyt oikeasti vähän sitä realismia peliin. Suomesta ei mitään maapallon pelastajaa ruuhkamaksuilla tule.
> 
> En sanoisi, että tämä vihervasemmisto ja sinä olette edistyksellisiä kaupunkisuunnittelijoita vaan pikemminkin aikaanne ihan liikaa edellä ja joille hippunen realismia ei olisi pahitteeksi. Ja mitä tulee Fredrikinkatuun, suhtaudun asiaan varauksella.
> 
> ......


On autoilijoita, jotka eivät aja YHTÄÄN MATKAA joukkoliikennevälineellä missään tilanteessa. Siten heille ei ole merkitystä joukkoliikenteen kehittämisellä, koska heidän valintansa on aina auto. Eli  näitä, jotka kieltäytyvät joukkoliikennevälineestä, heitä on paljon.

Fredrikinkatu on vanhaa tiivistä kivikaupunkia, miksi ei edes sinne saatavan raitiolinjan hyödyistä voi olla yhtä mieltä ?

Koko IS:n juttu tässä.  https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000006062546.html

----------


## fani

> On autoilijoita, jotka eivät aja YHTÄÄN MATKAA joukkoliikennevälineellä missään tilanteessa. Siten heille ei ole merkitystä joukkoliikenteen kehittämisellä, koska heidän valintansa on aina auto. Eli  näitä, jotka kieltäytyvät joukkoliikennevälineestä, heitä on paljon.
> 
> Fredrikinkatu on vanhaa tiivistä kivikaupunkia, miksi ei edes sinne saatavan raitiolinjan hyödyistä voi olla yhtä mieltä ?
> 
> Koko IS:n juttu tässä.  https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000006062546.html


Rihtiniemen lausonnoista jo mainitsinkin sen verran, että niiden objektiivisuudesta voidaan olla montaa mieltä.

Sitten näistä elämäntapa-autoilijoista. Onko sinulla tarkkaa tai edes suuntaa antavaa lukemaa siitä kuinka moni kulkee autolla ilman mitään järkevää syytä kun joukkoliikenne näillä matkoilla olisi kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto?

En ihan täysin ymmärtänyt miksi juuri tuolle välille tarvitaan ratikka Fredrikinkadulle. Lieventämään bussien kuormitusta kenties? No, siinä voin olla kanssasi yhtä mieltä, että voi hyvinkin olla, että se tuo niin merkittäviä hyötyjä joukkoliikenteeseen kun bussiralli vähenee ja ihmiset saavat matkustaa vähän väljemmin, että parkkipaikkojen vähentäminen on perusteltua. Joskin niitä parkkipaikkoja vähennetään silti mielestäni vähän liikaa. Johonkinhan ne autot on laitettava, ja vaikka julkisista tulisikin merkittävän hyvä vaihtoehto tietyillä reiteillä ja tiettyinä ajankohtina, aion silti omistaa auton ihan vaan sillä perusteella, että aina julkiset eivät ole vaihtoehto. Uskon, että aika moni ajattelee samalla tavalla.

Ja tuosta IS:n uutisesta sen verran, että New Yorkissa ruuhkat ovatkin aika merkittävä ongelma, mutta onhan se totta, että siellä nuo tietullit iskevät aika pahasti juurikin niihin joille julkiset eivät ole vaihtoehto.

----------


## Salomaa

> Rihtiniemen lausonnoista jo mainitsinkin sen verran, että niiden objektiivisuudesta voidaan olla montaa mieltä.
> 
> ....


Mikä kohta Rihtniemen lausunnossa on sellainen, tai mitkä kohdat, joiden objektiivisuus pistää mietityttämään ja millä perusteella ?

----------


## fani

> Mikä kohta Rihtniemen lausunnossa on sellainen, tai mitkä kohdat, joiden objektiivisuus pistää mietityttämään ja millä perusteella ?


Piti sanomani, että Rihtniemi ei pysty suhtautumaan objektiivisesti ruuhkamaksuihin, jonka seurauksena on tuollaiset lausunnot, jotka pystytään kumoamaan itse yksinkertaisuudessaan sillä, että Suomen ruuhkamaksut ovat maailman päästöjen kannalta pisara meressä. HSL on joukkoliikenteen asialla, ei autoilijan ollenkaan, joten tottakai sieltä suunnalta tulee tuommoinen lausunto, ihan niin kuin vihreiden riveistäkin.

Mutta kysyn sinulta toistamiseen: Voitko antaa jonkun tarkan tai edes suuntaa antavan lukeman siitä, että kuinka moni autoilija valitsee auton joukkoliikenteen sijasta ilman mitään järkevää syytä silloin kun julkiset ovat kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto ko. matkalle missä valinta joukkoliikenteen ja auton välillä tehdään?

Ainoa, joka voi osallistua vakavasti otettavalla objektiivisella tasolla keskusteluun on sellainen henkilö/järjestö/organisaatio, jolla on realistinen maailmankuva, eikä agendaa lausuntojen taustalla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Piti sanomani, että Rihtniemi ei pysty suhtautumaan objektiivisesti ruuhkamaksuihin, jonka seurauksena on tuollaiset lausunnot, jotka pystytään kumoamaan itse yksinkertaisuudessaan sillä, että Suomen ruuhkamaksut ovat maailman päästöjen kannalta pisara meressä. HSL on joukkoliikenteen asialla, ei autoilijan ollenkaan, joten tottakai sieltä suunnalta tulee tuommoinen lausunto, ihan niin kuin vihreiden riveistäkin.
> 
> ....


Ei Rihtniemen lausuntoja sillä kumota, että todetaan niiden merkitys maailman mittakaavassa. Itse esim mietin sitä että jos kantakaupunkiin autolla saapuvalle on tietullit, kuinka paljon viihtyisämpi ja ilmaltaan puhtaampi kantakaupunki silloin on. Joukkoliikenteen sujuvuuden lisääntymisestä puhumattakaan.

HSL on joukkoliikenteen asialla - aika luontevaa, kuitenkin meidän kaikkien Helsingin seudulla asuvien (ja ulkopuolellakin), siten Fredan esimerkki on luontevaa käydä läpi: poistetaan 165 parkkipaikkaa, tilalle raitiotie. Pitää fanaattisemmankin automiehen pystyä pohtimaan, mitä muutos antaa tilalle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:20 ----------




> ...
> Mutta kysyn sinulta toistamiseen: Voitko antaa jonkun tarkan tai edes suuntaa antavan lukeman siitä, että kuinka moni autoilija valitsee auton joukkoliikenteen sijasta ilman mitään järkevää syytä silloin kun julkiset ovat kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto ko. matkalle missä valinta joukkoliikenteen ja auton välillä tehdään?


Hyvä kysymys, siksi työstän vastausta parhaillaan. Ja palaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:22 ----------




> .....
> 
> Ainoa, joka voi osallistua vakavasti otettavalla objektiivisella tasolla keskusteluun on sellainen henkilö/järjestö/organisaatio, jolla on realistinen maailmankuva, eikä agendaa lausuntojen taustalla.


Olisikohan se sitten Autoliitto, joka loistaa suurella älyllisellä kapasiteetillaan sekä kokonaisuuksien hallinnallaan tämän päivän Hesarissa sivulla A23 Valvontakameroista: 

"niistä on tehty sellaisia ansoja, jotka tulevat yllättäen vastaan. Siitä voi tehdä päätelmän että tärkeintä sakkotulojen kerääminen"

Autoilijaparka joutuu ajamaan hiljempaa, mikä vähentää onnettomuuksia.

----------


## hamalhel

Ruuhkamaksut nostavat elinkustannuksia sillä alueella, jota ruuhkamaksut piirittävät. Esimerkiksi putkimiehet ja sähkömiehet eivät kuljeta tavaroitaan metrossa vaan pakettiautoissaan. Myös rakennusmiehet tulevat nykyisin raksoille omilla autoillaan. Ja kulut laskutetaan. Näin Stockmannilla ostoksia tekevä autoton henkilö joutuu hänkin maksamaan ruuhkamaksuja, koska palveluja ei tarjota keskustasta käsin. Ruuhkamaksu on vähän kuin puristusside, joka johtaa kuolioon, vaikka sillä luullaan pelastettavan jotain. Juu pelastuukin, mm. automarketit, joissa on ilmainen pysäköinti.

----------


## fani

> Ei Rihtniemen lausuntoja sillä kumota, että todetaan niiden merkitys maailman mittakaavassa. Itse esim mietin sitä että jos kantakaupunkiin autolla saapuvalle on tietullit, kuinka paljon viihtyisämpi ja ilmaltaan puhtaampi kantakaupunki silloin on. Joukkoliikenteen sujuvuuden lisääntymisestä puhumattakaan.
> 
> HSL on joukkoliikenteen asialla - aika luontevaa, kuitenkin meidän kaikkien Helsingin seudulla asuvien (ja ulkopuolellakin), siten Fredan esimerkki on luontevaa käydä läpi: poistetaan 165 parkkipaikkaa, tilalle raitiotie. Pitää fanaattisemmankin automiehen pystyä pohtimaan, mitä muutos antaa tilalle.
> 
> Olisikohan se sitten Autoliitto, joka loistaa suurella älyllisellä kapasiteetillaan sekä kokonaisuuksien hallinnallaan tämän päivän Hesarissa.


En nyt sanoisi, että välttämättä autoliittokaan  :Very Happy:  Mutta eihän HSL ole kaikkien asialla se nyt vaan on fakta. Ja jos kokonaisuuksien hallinnasta puhutaan niin nuo Rihtniemen lausunnot eivät ainakaan anna hyvää kuvaa hänen älyllisestä kapasiteetistaan, eikä toisaalta kenenkään muunkaan, joka väittää, että ruuhkamaksut on pakollisia päästöjen kannalta.

Ja tulin kyllä sen verran vastaan tuossa ratikkahommassa, että totesin sen voivan olla ihan järkeväkin hanke, mutta toisaalta aika huono kompromissi julkisten ja autoilijoiden välillä. Johonkin ne autot on siltä kadulta saatava.

Mutta asiaan. Olet paljon tuonut esille sitä kaikkea hyvää mitä tietullit toisivat kantakaupungille. Oletko pohtinut täysin objektiiviselta kantilta huonoja puolia? 




> Ruuhkamaksut nostavat elinkustannuksia sillä alueella, jota ruuhkamaksut piirittävät. ...Ruuhkamaksu on vähän kuin puristusside, joka johtaa kuolioon, vaikka sillä luullaan pelastettavan jotain. Juu pelastuukin, mm. automarketit, joissa on ilmainen pysäköinti.


Nimittäin esimerkiksi vaikkapa tätä, joka liittyy juurikin siihen mainitsemaani keskustan näivettymiseen ruuhkamaksujen myötä.

Hesarissa oli muuten ihan hauska artikkeli nojaten vähän tähän meidänkin keskusteluun: https://dynamic.hs.fi/2019/smith-pol...ZxUtMPMzCiw7Qc

----------


## tohpeeri

Olen sen verran radikaali, että mielestäni yhtäkään yksityisautoa ei tarvita ydinkeskustassa. On kyllä kumma, että jossain Ruotsissa ja muuallakin tietullit ja ruuhkamaksut onnistuvat mutta eivät Suomessa.

----------


## Salomaa

> .....
> Ja tulin kyllä sen verran vastaan tuossa ratikkahommassa, että totesin sen voivan olla ihan järkeväkin hanke, mutta toisaalta aika huono kompromissi julkisten ja autoilijoiden välillä. Johonkin ne autot on siltä kadulta saatava.
> 
> Mutta asiaan. Olet paljon tuonut esille sitä kaikkea hyvää mitä tietullit toisivat kantakaupungille. Oletko pohtinut täysin objektiiviselta kantilta huonoja puolia? 
> 
> ...Hesarissa oli muuten ihan hauska artikkeli nojaten vähän tähän meidänkin keskusteluun: https://dynamic.hs.fi/2019/smith-pol...ZxUtMPMzCiw7Qc


Smith-Polvisen aikoihin ajateltiin niin että autoille tehdään tilaa. Nyt ajatellaan niin että autojen käytössä olevaa tilaa otetaan asukkaille ja julkiselle liikenteelle. Yksityisautoilu vähenee, kun sen käytössä olevaa tilaa vähennetään.

Tietullien haittapuoli autoilijan näkökulmasta on yksityisautoilun kustannusten nousu. Tietullit eivät  vähennä keskustan vetovoimaisuutta vaan lisäävät sitä.

(Smith-Polvista hehkutettiin myös Hesarin Musta Laatikko -estyksessä. Se on taktista temppuilua, Hesari sanoo mutkan kautta, että Helsingin nykyinen kaupunkisuunnittelu on onnistunutta. Hesarin on pakko tehdä tuo autoalan mainosmarkkojen vuoksi.  Smith-Polvinen ei edennyt edes päätöksentekoon saakka, ei siitä enää tarvitsisi vatkata)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:45 ----------




> Olen sen verran radikaali, että mielestäni yhtäkään yksityisautoa ei tarvita ydinkeskustassa. On kyllä kumma, että jossain Ruotsissa ja muuallakin tietullit ja ruuhkamaksut onnistuvat mutta eivät Suomessa.


Ei onnistu vaikka kokemus Ruotsista on selkeä. Talouselämä: 

"Helmikuussa julkistettiin Ruotsissa selvitys ruuhkamaksujen pitkän ajan vaikutuksista. Tukholmassa tietullit otettiin käyttöön vuonna 2006 ja Göteborgissa vuonna vuonna 2013.

Suuri osa ruuhkamaksujen seurauksista oli odotettuja. Tukholmassa liikenteen volyymi tippui 20 prosenttia ja Göteborgissa 12 prosenttia. Samalla liikenteen sujuvuus parani eli matka-ajat lyhenivät. Juuri näitä vaikutuksia ruuhkamaksuilla tavoiteltiinkin. Osin autoilijat siirtyivät julkisen liikenteen käyttäjiksi tai sopeutuivat muuten.

Alun vastustuksen jälkeen kansalaisetkin ovat alkaneet jopa kannattaa ruuhkamaksuja."

----------


## Etika

> Ruuhkamaksut nostavat elinkustannuksia sillä alueella, jota ruuhkamaksut piirittävät. Esimerkiksi putkimiehet ja sähkömiehet eivät kuljeta tavaroitaan metrossa vaan pakettiautoissaan. Myös rakennusmiehet tulevat nykyisin raksoille omilla autoillaan. Ja kulut laskutetaan. Näin Stockmannilla ostoksia tekevä autoton henkilö joutuu hänkin maksamaan ruuhkamaksuja, koska palveluja ei tarjota keskustasta käsin. Ruuhkamaksu on vähän kuin puristusside, joka johtaa kuolioon, vaikka sillä luullaan pelastettavan jotain. Juu pelastuukin, mm. automarketit, joissa on ilmainen pysäköinti.


Nimenomaan nämä toimijat, jotka laskuttavat kulunsa ja toimijat, joilta ne laskutetaan _hyötyvät_ ruuhkamaksusta kaikkien sen käyttöön ottaneiden kaupunkien kokemusten perusteella. Juu, ruuhkamaksut tulevat kustannusten päälle. Mutta ne liikenteen vähentämisen myötä nopeuttavat matka-aikoja, jolloin minuuttilaskutuksella laskutettavat kulut laskevat enemmän. Tämä on näkynyt vahvasti esimerkiksi Tukholamssa. Nykyinen järjestely, jossa nämä toimijat istuvat hitaasti liikkuvassa liikenteessä ja jokainen minuutti laskutetaan on se kaikkein kallein vaihtoehto.

Tämä on oikeastaan täysin väistämätön seuraus ihan perustason talousteorialla: Ihmiset arvostavat omaa aikaansa euroilla mitattuna vähemmän kuin laskutettava minuuttihinta. Sen takia ruuhkamaksu vähentää aina suhteessa enenmmän ei-laskuttavaa liikennettä, jonka takia siitä seuraava aikasäästö on laskutettuna arvokkaampi kuin ruuhkamaksu itsessään.

----------


## hylje

Kyllä se automarketin "ilmainen" pysäköintikin näkyy hintalapussa. Ei niitä parkkiksia huvikseen tehdä. Toisaalta osa hintalapusta on ulkoistettu asiakkaan autoilun kuluihin. Maksamme myös lisää kunnallisveroja siitä ilosta, että kunta rakentaa ja ylläpitää riittävän ison katuverkon automarkettiin asti.

Jos vaikka oletetaan 10 kertamaksu ajaa keskustaan, se ei ihan hirveästi vaikuta logistiikan hintoihin. Kuljettaja ja sen auto maksaa jo monta kertaa enemmän. Jos 10 maksu ajaa pois sunnuntaiautoilijoita, logistiikka voi jopa nopeutua yli 10 arvosta.

----------


## fani

> Yksityisautoilu vähenee, kun sen käytössä olevaa tilaa vähennetään.
> 
> Tietullien haittapuoli autoilijan näkökulmasta on yksityisautoilun kustannusten nousu. Tietullit eivät  vähennä keskustan vetovoimaisuutta vaan lisäävät sitä.
> 
> Suuri osa ruuhkamaksujen seurauksista oli odotettuja. Tukholmassa liikenteen volyymi tippui 20 prosenttia ja Göteborgissa 12 prosenttia. Samalla liikenteen sujuvuus parani eli matka-ajat lyhenivät. Juuri näitä vaikutuksia ruuhkamaksuilla tavoiteltiinkin. Osin autoilijat siirtyivät julkisen liikenteen käyttäjiksi tai sopeutuivat muuten.


Ensinnäkin: Ruuhkat lisääntyvät kun teiden pinta-ala vähenee, joka laskee viihtyvyyttä ja kiristää jokaisen hermoja. Eli siis käytännössähän yksityisautoilu lisääntyy. Kuinka monta kertaa se oikein pitää todeta?

Toiseksi: Haittapuolia on muillekin kuin autoilijoille. Ja silloin jos ruuhkamaksut tulee, joka pakottaa jonkun vähävaraisen autoilijan julkisten pakkokäyttäjäksi, silloin hänestä tulee tavallinen asukas, jonka elämää hankaloitetaan sillä, että hän ei saa vaihtoehtoista helpompaa tapaa liikkua. Koskee varsinkin niitä alueita, joilla on pakko käyttää autoa JA julkisia. Riippuu tietysti miten korkeat ruuhkamaksut olisi, mutta pointti on että kustannukset kasvaa katsoi asiaa miltä kantilta tahansa. Bensat, verot, vakuutukset + HSL lipun hinta. Toivon, ettei tätä kukaan yritä kiertää sanomalla että Sopii muuttaa muualle.

Kolmanneksi: Nuo autoilijat, jotka sopeutuivat käytännössä pakotettiin muihin ratkaisuihin.




> Jos vaikka oletetaan 10 kertamaksu ajaa keskustaan, se ei ihan hirveästi vaikuta logistiikan hintoihin. Kuljettaja ja sen auto maksaa jo monta kertaa enemmän. Jos 10 maksu ajaa pois sunnuntaiautoilijoita, logistiikka voi jopa nopeutua yli 10 arvosta.


Toivon todella ettet ajattele tuon 10 olevan millään muotoa realistinen tai lähimainkaan hyväksyttävä summa. Jos nuo maailmaa niin kovasti parantavat ruuhkamaksut tulevat niin meille köyhille suomalaisille niitä olisi syytä kerätä vain ja ainoastaan ruuhka-aikaan ja summan pitäisi olla luokkaa euro, ehkä kaksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:46 ----------

Hyvää keskustelua, mutta samat asiat alkavat liiaksi toistua. Sen sijaan, että argumentoisin ruuhkamaksuja vastaan voitaisiin puhua siitä, miten ne toteutettaisiin mahdollisimman kivuttomalla tavalla kaikille, mikäli siis ruuhkamaksut tulevat - en edelleenkään niitä puolusta.

Luin Helsingin kaupungin sivuilta, että syysarkipäivänä 2018 kantakaupungin rajan olisi ylittänyt 322 000 ja niemen rajan 187 000 moottoriajoneuvoa. Mikäli nämä lukemat pitävät paikkansa niin mitä mieltä foorumilaiset olisivat siitä, että ensimmäisen rajan ylityksestä (kantakaupungin raja) otettaisiin 0,50-1 maksu ja seuraavasta (Helsinginniemen raja) samoin 0,50-1 maksu (1 6-10 ja 14-18 aikaan, sekä 0,50 10-14 aikaan). Unohtamatta tietysti pääväylien poikittaisia ylityksiä. Julkisethan jäisivät luonnollisesti maksujen ulkopuolelle, mutta nollapäästöiset ajoneuvot voisi kanssa jättää maksutta. Maksut tietysti vaan kantakaupungin rajoista kerran vuorokaudessa ja poikittaisista ylityksistäkin vain kerran. Jolloin ehdoton maksimi olisi 3 vuorokaudessa eli n. 720 vuodessa ja keskimääräinen lukema olisi varmaan n. puolet tuosta vuodessa autoilijaa kohti. Vaikea arvioida vuotuista tuottoa, mutta eikö se noilla liikennemäärillä asettuisi johonkin 100-250milj. euroon jos poikittaisliikenne otetaan kanssa huomioon? Vai laskinko nyt ihan totaalisen väärin?

Millä nämä maksut sitten kerättäisiin? Itse olisin sitä mieltä, että maksamiseen pitäisi olla monta tapaa. Mm. Suoraveloitus jokaisesta ylityksestä, lisäys vuotuiseen ajoneuvoveroon tms.

----------


## kuukanko

> Liikenne toimii nyt ihan hyvin Helsingissä. Mitä sitä turhaan sotkemaan? Miksi turhaan pyrkiä hillitsemään olemattomia ruuhkia joillain ruuhkamaksuilla?


TomTomin Traffic Indexin mukaan Helsingissä aamuruuhkassa 30 min matka pitenee keskimäärin 11 min ruuhkan vuoksi, iltaruuhkassa 12 min. Onko se sitten paljon vai vähän ja pitääkö asialle tehdä jotakin, on ehkä makuasia. Mutta kun asukasmäärä kasvaa, niin ruuhkatkin kasvavat, jos ei mitään tehdä.




> Sen sijaan keskittyisin joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen muissa kohteissa, jossa parannettavaa olisi. Mm. Vaihdot, odotusajat, luotettavuus, hinta-laatusuhde... ongelmia on eniten kantakaupungin ulkopuolella.


Joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen kustannukset kasvavat rajusti, jos sitä pitää järjestää alueille, jossa maankäyttö ei tue joukkoliikennettä (harva maankäyttö yhdistettynä hajanaiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen). Jos sekä laatutasoa että hinta-laatusuhdetta pitää parantaa, ei rahaa joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen voi ottaa kuin veroista. Helsinki maksaa HSL:n kuntaosuutta ensi vuonna n. 201 miljoonaa euroa ja yksi veroäyri tuottaa verotuloja n. 152 miljoonaa, eli HSL:n kuntaosuuksia maksetaan n. 1,3 veroäyriä. Kehyskunnissa suhde on samaa luokkaa (paitsi Keravalla, joka on oikea kaupunki), mutta joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on aivan murto-osa Helsingistä. Olisiko sitten parempi esim. kymmenkertaistaa joukkoliikennetarjonta kehyskunnissa ja nostaa veroäyriä 13:lla (veroäyrin nousu vain 13:lla sisältää oletuksen, että joukkoliikenteen lipputulot kasvaisivat samassa suhteessa kuin tarjontaa lisätään)? Siinä olisi saman tien ylivoimaisesti Suomen suurimmat kunnallisveroprosentit.

Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiöissä ja erityisesti kehyskunnissa ongelmana on, että ne ovat autoiluun perustuvaa maankäyttöä. Nyt kun painopiste siirtyy taas joukkoliikenteeseen, jää noista asunnon ostaneille auttamatta musta pekka käteen. He ovat aikanaan ajatelleet saavansa asunnon halvemmalla ja ovat olleet siitä hyvästä valmiita autoilemaan, mutta kun autoilu kallistuu, käy heille huonosti. Tietysti heitä harmittaa ja he valittavat asiasta, mutta maailma muuttuu siitä huolimatta. Heidän ainoa toivonsa on liikenteen nopea automatisoituminen ja kimppakyydit automaattiautoilla.




> Sen sijaan, että argumentoisin ruuhkamaksuja vastaan voitaisiin puhua siitä, miten ne toteutettaisiin mahdollisimman kivuttomalla tavalla kaikille


Ruuhkamaksuissa oleellista on, että niiden pitääkin tuottaa henkistä kipua. Niiden vaikutus perustuu hyvin vahvasti psykologiaan: kun joutuu konkreettisesti maksamaan ajamisesta samalla kun ajaa, vähentää se halukkuutta autoilla. Vaikka maksettava summa olisi naurettavankin pieni, niin harmitus iskee silti, kun joutuu kaivamaan kuvettaan. Vastaavaa efektiä ei saada, jos sama raha kerättäisiin esim. nostamalla polttoaineen verotusta, koska harmitus ei sitten iske yhtään sen useammin kuin nykyisin. Ruuhkamaksuissa voittavat sitten ne autoilijat, jotka kykenevät nousemaan tuon psykologisen ansan yläpuolelle ja tajuavat, että lisämaksu on säästetyn ajan arvoinen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ensinnäkin: Ruuhkat lisääntyvät kun teiden pinta-ala vähenee, joka laskee viihtyvyyttä ja kiristää jokaisen hermoja. Eli siis käytännössähän yksityisautoilu lisääntyy. Kuinka monta kertaa se oikein pitää todeta?
> 
> .[/COLOR]


Tuossa väität että autojen määrä pysyy samana, vaikka teiden pinta-alaa vähenee. Se on Sinun väitteesi. Minä väitän että kun Helsingin kantakaupungista supistetaan yksityisautojen ajoratoja - tai otetaan joukkoliikenteelle, niin silloin yksityisautojen määrä vähenee. Asiaan vaikuttaa mukana myös parkkipaikkojen vähentäminen.

----------


## j-lu

> J-lu. Huomaan, että sinullakin näyttäisi olevan tuo samanlainen ajattelutapa kuin vihervasemmistolla yleensäkin... Nuo kaupungin viihtyisyysasiat ovat subjektiivinen käsite.


Eivät ole. Viihtyisyysasiat näkyvät neliöhinnoissa, sekä asuntojen että toimitilojen. Asunnon mikrosijainnista johtuvat hintaerot selittyvät suurimmaksi osaksi autoliikenteellä ja saattavat tietyissä sijainneissa vaikuttaa jopa 30-40 prosenttia. Esim.Töölössä, jossa läpiajoliikennettä on paljon.

Jos oot eri mieltä, niin voin järjestää sulle keskustasta vaikka sata neliötä toimitilaa puoleen hintaan siitä, mitä siitä maksetaan sadan metrin säteellä parhaimmillaan. Hyvä diili, eikö, voit pistää eteenpäin hyvällä voitolla?

Edit. Ja ens kerralla pliis vastaus lainaten, jos venyy noin pitkälle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tähän ruuhkamaksujuttuun en osaa sanoa oikein mitään kummoisempaa, kun muutenkin autoliikenteen verotusta ollaan remontoimassa todella merkittävässä mittakaavassa. 

Sähköautojen ja ladattavien hybridien yleistyessä polttoaineverosta muodostuva verokertymä on pienenemässä. Itse asiassa täyssähköautoilla ajaminen ei kerrytä lainkaan polttoaineveroa eli "bensaveroa" valtiolle. Mitä enemmän ajetaan sähköllä, sitä enemmän polttoaineveroa jää tulematta. Valtion näkökulmasta on siis saatava aikaan jokin korvaava verotusmuoto, olkoon se nimeltään vaikka tienkäyttömaksu.

Autolla ajava maksaa paljon muitakin veroja: ajoneuvovero, autovero (auton hankkiessaan) ja käyttövoimavero (jos auton käyttövoimana toimii jokin tietty bensiininkäytön kannalta vaihtoehtoinen käyttövoima kuten diesel tai sähkö. Lisäksi autoilijakin maksaa autoiluun liittyvissä maksuissaan arvonlisäveroa. Aivan varmasti autolija kokee, ettei hän muuta teekään kuin maksa erilaisia veroja entisten verojen päälle. En ota kantaa mikä on oikeutettua ja mikä ei. Mutta tulevaisuudenkuva on selvä: ollaan siirtymässä polttoaineveroista ja ehkä käyttövoimaverostakin jonkinlaiseen muuhun veroon, joka voi olla nimeltään tuo tienkäyttömaksu. Samalla ehkä ajoneuvoverosta ja autoverostakin saatetaan luopua osittain tai jopa kokonaan. Tienkäyttömaksu menisi valtion kukkaroon kuten edeltäjänsäkin, tässä ketjussa paljon puhuttu ruuhkamaksu olisi ensisijaisesti kunnan tai kuntaliittymän keräämä maksu. Teknisesti ehkä tienkäyttömaksu ja ruuhkamaksu voitaisiin kerätä samalla tekniikalla ja ehkä jopa osittain samalla kertaa? Riippumatta siitä, onko se kenen mielestä oikeutettua ja kenen ei.

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> 
> Mutta kysyn sinulta toistamiseen: Voitko antaa jonkun tarkan tai edes suuntaa antavan lukeman siitä, että kuinka moni autoilija valitsee auton joukkoliikenteen sijasta ilman mitään järkevää syytä silloin kun julkiset ovat kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto ko. matkalle missä valinta joukkoliikenteen ja auton välillä tehdään?
> 
> ......


Niinkuin lupasin vastaan nyt tähän eräänlaisella pikaotantamenetelmällä. Taloyhtiössämme on 75 asuntoa ja pihassa yli 20 autoa. Lähes joka kolmannella ruokakunnalla on siis auto käytössään. Olen tässä asunut yli 20 vuotta. Tunnen varmuudella 7 asukasta, joilla ei ole omaa autoa ja siten liikkuvat aina bussilla, toisaalta myö s 4 miestä, joita en kertaakaan ole nähnyt bussissa. Ja jokainen meistä tietää omasta talostaan ainakin jonkunverran niitä, jotka lähtevät aina pihastaan omalla autolla tai kävelevät bussipysäkille. 

Toinen "tutkimustapa" on ryhmittymä, joka kokoontuu eri puolilla pääkaupunkiseutua määrätyn asian puitteissa. Tapaamisiin saapuvat omalla autoalla korostetusti 50-75 miehet, joilla on alhainen peruskoulutus sekä toisaalta vakaa henkilökohtainen talous. Myös tämän ryhmän miehet eivät käytä bussia koskaan.

Tarkoitus ei ollut vastata kysymykseen tieteellisen tason tutkimusmenetelmiä käyttäen, mutta pääväittämäni on, että on olemassa joukko, joka kieltäytyy joukkoliikenteen käytöstä. Miehet on siinä selkeästi edustettuna sekä ikäryhmä 50 - 75.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:29 ----------




> T.....
> Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiöissä ja erityisesti kehyskunnissa ongelmana on, että ne ovat autoiluun perustuvaa maankäyttöä. Nyt kun painopiste siirtyy taas joukkoliikenteeseen, jää noista asunnon ostaneille auttamatta musta pekka käteen. He ovat aikanaan ajatelleet saavansa asunnon halvemmalla ja ovat olleet siitä hyvästä valmiita autoilemaan, mutta kun autoilu kallistuu, käy heille huonosti. Tietysti heitä harmittaa ja he valittavat asiasta, mutta maailma muuttuu siitä huolimatta. Heidän ainoa toivonsa on liikenteen nopea automatisoituminen ja kimppakyydit automaattiautoilla.
> 
> 
> ....


Tässä Hesarilla lukija kirjoittaa Kontulasta:

Apulaispormestari Anni Sinnemäki (vihr) maalaili Kontulan ostoskeskukselle mallia Myllypurosta ja oli huolissaan asuntojen hintakehityksestä (HS Kaupunki 5.11.).

_Olen keskituloisena valinnut asuinpaikakseni Kontulan, koska täällä on hyvä ostoskeskus ja luonto lähellä. Kontulassa on myös metro ja ennen kaikkea kohtuuhintaiset asunnot. Elän Kontulassa keskiluokan unelmaa. Myllypuron ostoskeskuksen kliinisyys ja palvelujen vähäisyys edustavat minulle kauhistuttavaa kohtaloa, jota en toivoisi Kontulalle.

Alueiden eriarvoistuminen on vakava asia, johon on syytä puuttua. Keskustelun kohdistaminen Kontulan ostoskeskukseen on kuitenkin suurta hämäystä, jonka varjoon on helppo unohtaa esimerkiksi sote-palveluiden keskittäminen pois lähiöistä. Palvelut ovat meille lähiöissä eläville olennainen asia, ei tekopyhä ostoskeskuksen kauhistelu. Toivon, ettei Kontulaa pilata tekemällä siitä alue, jossa tavallinen elämä työnnetään sivuun.

Tiina Lintunen

Kontula, Helsinki_

Väitän siten että Helsingin lähiöitä ei ole rakennettu autonkäyttöön perustuen. Kyllä Kontulaankin meni bussilinja ennen metroa, mutta tietenkin autolla liikkuminen on lähiöiden ympärillä helpompaa.  Asunnot reuna-alueilla on halvempia, mutta tuskin auton käytön helppous monellakaan on painavin peruste valita asunto lähiöstä. En nyt sitten tiedä jääkö lähiöissä asuvalle mikään musta pekka käteen, täyssähköautolla esimerkiksi auton ajo on huomattavasti halvempaa kuin polttomoottoriautolla. 

 Jos Helsingin keskustaan saapuminen autolla tehdään maksulliseksi, niin eihän se sittenkään ole suuri mullistus. Jos on pakko viedä auto keskustaan jonkun syyn takia niin kyllä silloin tietullin pystyy maksamaan. Jos  taas käyttää metroa, niin välttää tietullin jos se olisi ongelma. En usko että tietulli on työssäkäyvälle autoilijalle ongelma.

Kyllä Kontulalaisen autonkäyttöjen elämä jatkuu ihan toiveikkaana jatkossakin. Tietullimaksusta saa sujuvamman liikkumisen keskustassa, josta taas oli lukuisia hyötyjä, joista hyvin valaistiin ketjun äskeisissä kannanotoissa.

----------


## fani

Hitto, minä kun kovasti toivoin, että tästä väittelystä päästäisiin, mutta Kukaan ei näemmä halua keskustella siitä miten ruuhkamaksuja toteutettaisiin niin tässä vastaukseni kaikille, jotka minua vastaan tässä asettuvat:

Teidän on ilmeisesti vaikea nähdä ruuhkamaksujen ja autoilun hankaloittamisen haittavaikutuksia niin minäpä valaisen niitä nyt tähän. On subjektiivista kuka minkäkin viihtyisäksi kokee. Jos autoteitä joissain pienissä määrin poistetaan niin autoilu lisääntyy siellä, missä se on vielä mahdollista. Jos autoilua merkittävästi hankaloitetaan ruuhmaksuilla ja suurissa määrin katujen muuttamisella kävelykaduiksi niin autoilu vähenee, yritykset siirtyvät autoiluystävällisempiin paikkoihin ja keskusta näivettyy, jolla pitkällä aikavälillä on merkittäviä negatiivisia vaikutuksia. Kaikki häviää.

Kaikkein fanaattisimmille vihreille ja joukkoliikenteen kannattajille: Hippunen realismia ei olisi pahitteeksi. On syytä katsoa aihetta laajemmalta kantilta, eikä noin mustavalkoisesti ja kapeasti kuin nyt. Monta asiaa on otettava huomioon. Enemmän kuin se, että melko olemattomat ilmansaasteet vähenevät ja keskusta tulee viihtyisämmäksi tilapäisesti. 

Ymmärtäkää auton tärkeys joillekin ihmisille ja se, että autoilijat on niin merkittävä ryhmä, että heitä tulee kohdella tasavertaisesti. Mitä olisi keskusta(kantakaupunki) ilman autoja? Ei keskusta ollenkaan. Lähiö vaan ja keskusta olisi silloin jossain muualla.

Esimerkki: Jos tulet Sipoosta Helsinkiin töihin ja matka-aika on autolla 30min ja julkisilla 90min sisältäen kuitenkin pakon käyttää autoa tiettyyn pisteeseen saakka. Tällöin maksetaan kaikkien autoilun kulujen lisäksi myös HSL-lippu tai sitten jos sitä ei halua maksaa niin tietulli, joka vuotuisella tasolla menisi aika samoihin lukemiin ainakin summilla, joidenka pohdin olevan kohtuullisia. Valitako tällöin auto vai julkiset jos auto on muihin tehtäviin melko pakollinen. No auto silloin tietysti valitaan. Vaikutukset? Eläminen kallistuu/hankaloittuu, tyytymmätömyys yhteiskuntaa kohtaan nousee, ostovoima pienenee ja talous jossain määrin laskee.

On löydettävä maaginen tasapaino, kultainen keskitie autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen välillä, joka ehkä voi olla kohtuulliset ruuhkamaksut joskus tulevaisuudessa, mutta ei nyt. Joukkoliikennettä voi pienillä teoilla muuttaa paremmaksi ja sen avulla yrittä saada autoilijat joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Puhe psykologisen kivun tuottamisesta autoilijoille on absurdia. Tämä on juuri se ajattelutapa, jota on syytä välttää kaikin keinoin. Vertaukseni kepistä ja porkkanasta... Hyvä etten jo nykyisellään saa slaagia kun totean bensamittarilla, että siitä sadasta eurosta mikä meni tankkiin oli bensan hinta vain vähän yli kolmekymppiä.

Olemme kaikki yhtä mieltä autoilun vähenemisen positiivisista puolista, mutta osa niistä tuo mukanaan myös negatiivisia asioita, joita jotkut eivät suostu näkemään, kun eivät vie ajattelua sille tasolle asti. Tottakai olisi kiva jos pelastaisimme maapallon ruuhkamaksuilla, vaan kun emme pelasta. Totta kai olisi kiva, että keskusta olisi viihtyisä kaikille. Vaan kuinka kauan se sitä sitten olisi kun se näivettyisi autoilun vähentämisen takia? Tietynlainen balanssi on syytä löytää. Kompromissit ovat kaiken a ja o. Autoilijat maksavat parkkimaksuja keskustassa, jossa tila on kortilla. Se on kompromissi. Rahaa tilaa vastaan. Veroja tienkäyttöä ja saasteita vastaan tms.

Rattivaunun kanssa olen ihan samaa mieltä siitä, että autoilun kustannukset muuttuvat merkittävästi, mutta tässä vaiheessa niitä ei sovi lisätä. Tienkäyttömaksut ja ruuhkamaksut voivat olla joskus ajankohtaisia, mutta sitä ne eivät ole vielä.

----------


## hamalhel

Vähän Itä-Helsingin historiaa

Tässä on tullut jo yli puoli vuosisataa mittariin, joten jonkinlaista perspektiiviä on syntynyt ja muistikin vielä toimii.

50 vuotta sitten Roihuvuori oli nuori lähiö, jossa oli kauppoja myös asuinkatujen varsilla. Erikoisemmat tavarat haettiin akselilta Kaisaniemenkatu (vaatteet) ja Keskuskadulta (napit ja ompelutavarat) sekä Hakaniemestä (halli, Elannon tavaratalo, liittojen talo alakerta, Siltasaari) kuten mös Hämeentien kivijalkakaupoista (mm. Kansaneläkelaitos). Herttoniemessä oli Etola. Pankit olivat Roihuvuoressa, samoin apteekki. Roihuvuoresta kulki bussi 82 
, jonka päätepysäkki oli nykyisen kirkon vieressä. Lisäksi kulki 93 Puotilasta Marjaniemen halki ja sillä oli lisälenkki Kulosaaren puistotien kautta.

Kun metro tuli 80-luvun alussa, Pukevan ja Halosen tavarataloille koitti huonot ajat, sillä heidän kohdallaan ei ollut nykyistä Helsingin yliopiston asemaa. Samaan aikaan alkoi Itäkeskuksen kehittyminen, joka tarjosi myös erikoispalveluja sekä harvinaisempia tavaroita. Näin ennen laajempi palvelutarjonta muodostui pistemäisemmäksi vaihtoasemien yhteyteen. Syrjemmälle jääneet ostoskeskukset kuten Puotinharju alkoivat slummiutua.

Kun olin 80-luvulla kesätöissä Katajanokalla, mukava työkaveri kertoi, että ennen pääsi mukavasti autolla töihin. Sittemmin autoilu kasvoi kuten myös laivojen kauttakulkuliikenne, joten oli pakko siirtyä julkisiin. Täytyy muistaa, että Ruotsin laivat ja Tallinnan laivat ovat ruuhkamaksuvyöhykkeellä ja ruuhkamaksu voi siirtää lautat Vuosaareen, jonne niitä ei erityisesti haluta, koska satamassa ei saa liikkua jalkaisin. Laivaliikenteen poistuminen keskustasta lienee melkoinen tälli Etelä-Helsingille, joka näivettää sitä. Toisaalta pääseehän sitä taksilla satamaan, jolloin kympin maksu jää taksin murheeksi, jos se ei siirry hintaan.

Olen ehtinyt käydä myös työmatkoilla Göteborgissa, jossa ydinkeskusta on yhtä isoa kauppakeskusta. Tällaista systeemiä ei ole Helsingin keskustassa, mutta sellaisia on mm. Pasilassa, jonne itähelsinkiläisten työpaikat ovat siirtyneet samalla tavalla kuin yleinen maantielogistiikka on siirtynyt kehä III:n varteen. Itähelsinkiläisille karrikoidusti keskusta on jotain matkalla Espooseen. Rannikkohan menee koillisesta lounaaseen, samoin kuin metro. Sinne suunnalle metro on hyvä kulkupeli, jopa jos menee laivoille.

Ruuhkamaksu voi ja todennäköisesti myös sakkaa ydinkeskustan kilpailukyvyn itähelsinkiläisestä näkökulmasta. Itä-Helsinki alkaa olla Tampereen kokoinen kaupunki. Se myös alkaa toimia kuten kaupunki, kun sen toinen puoli tulee maksumuurin taakse. Se voi olla kuolinisku Stockmannille ja muille vanhan mallin tavarataloille sekä myös Aleksanterinkadulle. Käy kuin Isolle Roballe, jossa kävelykatu karkotti asiakasvirrat. Mutta onhan meillä edelleen turistit. Tai ei ole mikäli ei ole laivojakaan.

----------


## canis lupus

Linja-autokurssilla tuolloin opettajani aina totesi että oikein toivoo että Helsinki kieltäisi kokonaisuudessaan autoilun keskustaan. Miksi? No sehän olisi suuri taloudellinen voitto Espoolle sekä Vantaalle. Jos logistiikan kulkua häiritään polkupyöräilyn ja raitiovaunujen tieltä niin siitä vaan, eipä kauaa mene kun näivettyy koko keskusta  :Wink:

----------


## Max

> Ruuhkamaksu voi ja todennäköisesti myös sakkaa ydinkeskustan kilpailukyvyn itähelsinkiläisestä näkökulmasta. Itä-Helsinki alkaa olla Tampereen kokoinen kaupunki. Se myös alkaa toimia kuten kaupunki, kun sen toinen puoli tulee maksumuurin taakse. Se voi olla kuolinisku Stockmannille ja muille vanhan mallin tavarataloille sekä myös Aleksanterinkadulle.


Kun kerran Itä-Helsingissä on se parisataa tuhatta asukasta, niin tokihan kaiken mahdollisen päivittäispalvelun on oltavakin saatavilla siellä eikä 10 km päässä alueen ulkopuolella. Sama koskee Pohjois-Helsinkiä, Itä-Vantaata ym. pääkaupunkiseudun alueita. Ja vastaavasti: kun kerran palvelun saa lähempääkin, niin miksi pitäisi mennä hakemaan sitä ydinkeskustasta? Itse en esimerkiksi edes muista, milloin olisin mennyt varta vasten Helsingin keskustaan ostamaan jotain. Muusta syystä sitä kautta kulkiessa on kyllä tullut ostettua yhtä ja toista. 

Aleksanterinkadun liiketiloihin varmaan löytyy tulijoita vähän uudemmin konseptein, jos vanhat häviävät. "Vanhan mallin tavaratalot" tappaa nettikauppa, jos on tappaakseen. Siihen eivät ruuhkamaksut juuri vaikuta.

----------


## fani

> Linja-autokurssilla tuolloin opettajani aina totesi että oikein toivoo että Helsinki kieltäisi kokonaisuudessaan autoilun keskustaan. Miksi? No sehän olisi suuri taloudellinen voitto Espoolle sekä Vantaalle. Jos logistiikan kulkua häiritään polkupyöräilyn ja raitiovaunujen tieltä niin siitä vaan, eipä kauaa mene kun näivettyy koko keskusta


Juurikin se pointtini, johon äskeisessä viestissäni viittasin. Tosin kompastuin vähän omaan nokkeluuteeni kun en tullut ajatelleeksi sitä noin positiiviselta kannalta.  :Very Happy:  Sehän voisikin olla toisaalta aivan loistavaa, että keskusta näivettyisi ruuhmaksujen ja autoilun hankaloittamisen jälkeen, jolloin kehyskunnat saisivat paremmat mahdollisuudet mm. Tikkurila. Silti olisi ihan mielenkiintoista tietää tarkalleen miten se näivettyminen näkyisi.

Ja toinen asia, mikä tuli mieleeni onkin itseasiassa se, että autoilun hankaloittaminen keskustassa saattaa itseasiassa lisätä päästöjä kun liikenne keskittyy alueille, missä julkinen liikenne ei ole edes välttävällä tasolla, jolloin autoilu lisääntyy. Lisää faktoja: Keskusta ei pahemmin ole kehittynyt viimeiseen 15 vuoteen ja sieltä on nykytietojen valossa hävinnyt eri arvioiden mukaan 5000-15 000 työpaikkaa ja sama kehityssuunta jatkuu ja vielä voimakkaammin jos autoilun hankaloittamistoimia edistetään.

----------


## Etika

Joukkoliikennefoorumiksi täälläkin elää yllättävän vahvana autoliikenteen merkityksen massiiviinen yliarviointi taloudelle ja ihan erityisesti keskustan taloudelle. Keskustatunneliprojektin yski parhaista lopputuloksista oli selvitys, jossa vihdoin käytiin läpi miten eri kulkumuodoilla keskustaan tulevat asiakkaat tuovat liikevaihtoa. Tulos oli alasta riippuen 8-17%. Ja tätä tukee myös kokemukset maailmalta ruuhkamaksuista tai autoilun vähentämisestä keskusta-alueilla. Lopputuloksena on ollut yleensä keskustan liikkeiden piristyminen tai pahimmillaankin muuttumaton tilanne. Vaikka kovasti toistellaan autoilevan asiakkaan merkitystä keskustalle, todellisuudessa kaikki data mitä on käytettävissä viittaa sitä kohti, että _autoileva asiakas on keskustan elinvoiman kannalta se vähinten tärkeä asiakas._ Se on myös täysin loogista, sillä autoilevalle asiakkaalle on jo nyt paljon enemmän helppoja vaihtoehtoja tarjolla.

Jos autoilun vähentäminen keskustassa näivettäisi sen, varmaan maailmalta löytyisi esimerkki, jossa näin on käynyt? Tällaista kun on tehty monessa paikassa, mutta vaikka miten katsoo, minä en ainakaan löydä yhtäkään esimerkkiä. Jo tuon autoilevien asiakkaiden liikevaihdon perusteella on ihan selvä, että keskusta ei näivettyisi vaikka kaiken sen liikevaihdon poistaisi sieltä.

----------


## hamalhel

> Jos autoilun vähentäminen keskustassa näivettäisi sen, varmaan maailmalta löytyisi esimerkki, jossa näin on käynyt? Tällaista kun on tehty monessa paikassa, mutta vaikka miten katsoo, minä en ainakaan löydä yhtäkään esimerkkiä. Jo tuon autoilevien asiakkaiden liikevaihdon perusteella on ihan selvä, että keskusta ei näivettyisi vaikka kaiken sen liikevaihdon poistaisi sieltä.


Näissä tutkimuksissa lähtökohtana on alueella käyminen eikä läpiajo. On selvää, että laivaliikenteen autoliikenteen verottaminen tulee johtamaan jonkinlaisiin vastatoimiin varustamoiden toimesta. Viron liikenteen osalta näin on jo käynytkin, mm. Eckerö line on avannut autolautan välille Muuga-Vuosaari. Tukholman yhteyksissä Turku kilpailee Helsingin kanssa.

----------


## Hape

Vaikka esikaupunkialueilla on isoja kauppakeskuksia, osa jopa suunniteltu yksityisautolla paikalle tulevia asiakkaita varten, niin uskon keskustan liikkeiden ja tavaratalojen pitävän pintansa. Kantakaupungissa on asukkaita, hyvinkin trendikkäitä kaupunginosia. Isolla osalla asukkaista ei ole omaa autoa. Samoin on autottomia kotitalouksia esikaupunkialueellakin. Heillä on usein erittäin hyvä joukkoliikenneyhteys keskustaan. Lisäksi tulevat  yhä kasvavat määrät matkailijoita, hekin kuluttavat palveluita/tekevät ostoksia, keskustassa. 
Mutta sitten on paljon omakoti-/rivitaloasukkaita, harvemmin asutuilla alueilla. Monelle heistä on se oma auto jopa välttämätön. Osalle oma auto on kätevä liityntäyhteys joukkoliikenteen varrelle. Itse kannatan liityntäpysäköinnin mahdollisuuksien parantamista ja asian markkinointia. Kuinkakohan moni jättäis autonsa sittenkin mieluummin liityntäpysäköintiin (varsinkin jos se olisi joukkoliikenteeseen vaihtaville ilmainen) kuin ajaisi itse ruuhkaista sisääntulotietä.
Kaikilla meillä on yksilöllinen tarve liikkua, en usko olevan yhtä kaikille sopivaa menetelmää olevan olemassa, ainakaan vielä (ellei ajonauvotekniikka kehittyessään sellaista saa aikaan). Kannatan liikenneinfran kehittämistä, niin joukkoliikenteen, pyöräilyn,kävelyn juin myös yksityiautoilun tarpeet huomioonotettuina, kompromisseja tehden. Uskon siten saatavan toimiva kaupunkikeskusta.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Joukkoliikennefoorumiksi täälläkin elää yllättävän vahvana autoliikenteen merkityksen massiiviinen yliarviointi taloudelle ja ihan erityisesti keskustan taloudelle.


Vai olisiko se sittenkin ihan puhdasta realismia? Itse en suhtaudu fanaattisesti kumpaankaan asian puoleen; en yksityisautoiluun enkä joukkoliikenteeseen vaikka suosinkin joukkoliikennettä aina kun sen käyttäminen on ajankäytön yms kannalta järkevää (aina ei valitettavasti näin ole) joten en näe kumpaakaan vaihtoehtoa toinen toistaan pois sulkevana tai että jompi kumpi olisi kaiken pahan alku ja juuri.

----------


## hylje

LOL, realismi. Ja erityisen hienoa on peräänkuuluttaa laajempaa näkökulmaa. Miksei moottoriteitä rakentaessa jumituta laajemman näkökulman tutkimiseen? Sehän on vain autoilulle käyttökelpoinen tila, jossa pitäisi kyllä huomioida esim. kaikki. Missä on jalkakäytävät? Miksei motaria rakenneta sinne missä on jalankulkijoitakin? On tosi epäreilua jalankululle että sille ei rakenneta motaria. Vähän näköalaa nyt autoilijoillekin!

On ihan OK rakentaa 0,01% osaan Suomesta tilaa jossa autoilun rooli on lähinnä roskankeräysautoilu. Ihan samalla tavalla kun jalan kulkevalla kansalaisella ei ole asiaa siihen 99,99% osaan Suomesta, johon hän ei ehdi kulkemaan ennen kuin pitää jo kääntyä takaisin kotiin. Peräänkuulutan realismia ja monipuolisia näkökulmia.

Jos keskustan näivettymisestä pitää väkisin olla huolissaan, sinne pitää ruveta rakentamaan taloja. Isompia taloja ja vähemmän hukkatilaa. Näin saadaan lisää jalankulkevia kansalaisia keskustan liike-elämän ulottuville. Liikenne muualta tuleville on aivan toissijainen huolenaihe.

----------


## Hape

Ruuhkamaksuillakin on puolensa. Kun ne otettiin Tukholmassa käyttöön, putosi kaupan logistiikkakulut, jakeluautot pääsivät huomattavasti paremmin ja nopeammin liikkumaan kantakaupungin alueella. Myös bussien täsmällisyys parani. 
Vaikka monet yksityisautoilun puolestapuhujat pitävät ruuhkamaksuja (tietulleja) autoilun piiloverottamisena, on siitä yhteiskunnalle hyviäkin puolia.

----------


## Piirka

> Ei onnistu vaikka kokemus Ruotsista on selkeä. Talouselämä: 
> 
> "Helmikuussa julkistettiin Ruotsissa selvitys ruuhkamaksujen pitkän ajan vaikutuksista. Tukholmassa tietullit otettiin käyttöön vuonna 2006 ja Göteborgissa vuonna vuonna 2013.
> 
> Suuri osa ruuhkamaksujen seurauksista oli odotettuja. Tukholmassa liikenteen volyymi tippui 20 prosenttia ja Göteborgissa 12 prosenttia. Samalla liikenteen sujuvuus parani eli matka-ajat lyhenivät. Juuri näitä vaikutuksia ruuhkamaksuilla tavoiteltiinkin. Osin autoilijat siirtyivät julkisen liikenteen käyttäjiksi tai sopeutuivat muuten.
> 
> Alun vastustuksen jälkeen kansalaisetkin ovat alkaneet jopa kannattaa ruuhkamaksuja."


Johtuuko tuo Tukholman 20%:n vähennys pelkästään ruuhkmaksuista, vai onko taustalla muitakin tekijöitä? Muistan nähneeni joskus taannoin vähennyslukeman 5%. Norjassa tietullit ovat käytössä aina etelästä Tromssaan saakka. Tullien funktio on kerätä rahaa väylähankkeisiin ja maksua jo rakennettujen väylien käytöstä. Vuonna 2018 tietullimaksut kipusivat ensimmäistä kertaa yli 10 miljardin kruunun rajapyykin

 Oslossa on menossa kolmas tietullipaketti ja varoja käytetään mm uusien metroratojen rakentamiseen. Stavangerin seudun paketin piti olla 30 miljardia, josta tietulliosuus olisi 25 miljardia. Rakenteilla oleva superbussijärjestelmä tosin horjuttaa budjettikuria, kun kustannustaso on noussut 4:stä miljardista 14:a miljardiin.

Norjassa on autoilijoiden kielteinen kanta tietulleille nostanut päätään. Ei siellä ainakaan ilolla tulleja maksella.

----------


## Melamies

> Stavangerin seudun paketin piti olla 30 miljardia, josta tietulliosuus olisi 25 miljardia. Rakenteilla oleva superbussijärjestelmä tosin horjuttaa budjettikuria, kun kustannustaso on noussut 4:stä miljardista 14:a miljardiin.


Norja kruunuja? Onko linkkiä tai lähdettä tähän? Tämä on saatava meidän superbussihaihattelijoidemme tietoon, erityisesti Vantaalle.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Me autoilijat kyllä maksamme - ja paljon maksammekin. Meiltä kerätään niin paljon veroja ja parkkimaksuja, joista vaan murto-osa käytetään hyväksemme, että meillä kyllä on oikeus parkkeerata auto asuntomme eteen.


Keskustelulle ei koskaan ole kovin hedelmällinen lähtökohta vääntää siitä ns. identiteettipoliittista nokittelua.




> Ei ole yksinkertaisesti mitään ideaa aina syyllistää autoilijoita, koska yhteiskunta heistä kuitenkin aika paljon hyötyy. Kaikki eivät todellakaan voita jos yksityisautoilua koko ajan rokotetaan enemmän ja rajoitetaan kaiken maailman toimilla kuten ruuhkamaksuilla. Autoilijat eivät voita.


Kyse ei olekaan "Minä hyvä, sinä paha" -asetelmasta, vaan ihan vain siitä tosiasiasta, että liikaa autoja suhteessa tie- tai katuverkon välityskykyyn aiheuttaa sen, että autoliikenteen keskinopeus tippuu siitä, mitä se nopeusrajoitusten, liikennevalojen yms. puolesta voisi olla.

Kehä I:llä autoliikenne pysähtelee vielä nykyäänkin aamu- ja iltaruuhkassa silloin tällöin, ja tämä pidentää matka-aikoja sekä aiheuttaa niihin epävarmuutta. Tätä ei tapahtuisi (säännöllisesti), jos autoja olisi siellä Kehällä n. 1020 % nykyistä vähemmän.

Oletko nyt tosiaan sitä mieltä, että tämä matka-aikojen nopeutuminen ei olisi (juuri) minkään arvoista rahassa mitattuna noin yleisellä tasolla?




> On syytä muistaa, että vaikka teoriassa keskustan kaikille työpaikoille pääsisikin julkisilla niin se ei välttämättä ole millään tavalla mielekästä käyttää työmatkaan esimerkiksi kolmea kertaa enemmän aikaa vaan siitä ilosta, että matkan taittaisi julkisilla.


Viitaten kommenttiisi jäljempänä, niin minä puolestani alan kyllästyä tälläiseen olkiukko-retoriikkaan, jossa autolla kulkemisen vaihtoehdoksi esitetään aina 3-5 kertaisia matka-aikoja joukkoliikenteellä tai viiden hengen viikon ruokaostosten kuljettamista polkupyörällä räntäsateessa. Kun siellä olisi runsaasti niitä paljon helpommin muihin kulkutapoihin siirrettävissä olevia automatkoja. Aloittaen esimerkiksi pyöräilyn hyödyntämisestä raskasraideliityntään aina sulan maan aikana.




> Olen melko kyllästynyt siihen, että auton omistamista katsotaan varsinkin pk-seudulla nykyään juurikin näin mustavalkoisesti ja kapealta näkökentältä, että kun asut pk-seudulla, et tarvitse autoa.


Onko loppujen lopuksi kovinkaan usein vaadittu täydellistä autosta luopumista, jos sattuu asumaan pk-seudulla? Auton käytön määristä on kyllä puhuttu paljonkin ja myös kyseenalaistettu sitä väitettyä rationalismia ihmisten liikkumis- ja asiointitottumuksissa.




> Ongelma on se, että julkinen liikenne nykyisellä tasolla ei pysty vastaamaan siihen, että monet ihmiset luopuisivat autosta ja ennenkuin joukkoliikenne on sillä tolalla, autoilijoita ei saa rankaista sen käyttämättömyydestä.


Ruuhkamaksun yksi idea onkin ravistella ihmisten liikkumis- ja elämäntapavalintoja yleisemminkin. Tämä kieltämättä kuulostaa pahalta, mutta ei, tätä ei lue missään Vihreiden puolueohjelman salaisessa lisäpöytäkirjassa tms  :Very Happy: . Vaan: Kun liikkumisen hinta nousee, niin rationaalinen ihminen alkaa miettimään, että voisiko hän tehdä haluamiaan asioita aiempaa vähemmällä liikkumisella.

Ja ruuhkamaksu olisi muuten sikäli huomattavasti oikeudenmukaisempi keino vaikuttaa ihmisten liikkumistottumuksiin, kuin esim. polttoaineveron nosto, että ruuhkamaksu kohdistuu huomattavasti polttoaineveroa selvemmin tiettyyn ajankohtaan ja tiettyihin paikkoihin. Polttoaineveron korotus rankaisee tarpeettomasti esim. yötöissä käyvää, sen sijaan ruuhkamaksua (oikein toteutettuna) hänen ei tarvitse maksaa ollenkaan.

----------


## fani

> Keskustelulle ei koskaan ole kovin hedelmällinen lähtökohta vääntää siitä ns. identiteettipoliittista nokittelua


Nuo viestit mihin vastasit oli reilusti yli viikon vanhoja. Satuitko edes lukemaan suhtkoht pitkää tekstiäni sivulla 27? (Se viimeisin viesti sillä sivulla). Matka-ajoista, ei aina ole 3-5 kertaista lisäystä julkisiin siirryttäessä, enkä ole niin sanonutkaan. Mutta silti LÄHES AINA julkisilla kestää kauemmin, mikäli matkan pisteet A ja B eivät ole raideliikenteen aseman välittömässä läheisyydessä.

Se mikä toimii Ruotsissa, ei välttämättä toimi Suomessa. Meillä keskusta on jo nyt jämähtänyt ihan paikoilleen, niin kuvitelkaapa sitten, kun autoilua reilusti hankaloitetaan. Kuten jo sanoin, yritykset ja palvelut siirtyvät paremmin saavutettavaan ympäristöön.

Ja nyt kun kovasti paljon tykkäätte puhua Tukholmasta ja keskustatunnelista totean seuraavaa: Tukholmassa, vaikka laitettiinkin ruuhkamaksut niin myös autoilijoiden hyväksi tehdään asioita mm. uusia tunneleita... Tämä voisi toimia Helsingissä. Laitetaan ruuhkamaksut, mutta annetaan myöskin tilalle jotain. Tunnelin kustannukset nyt kattaisi muutamassa vuodessa noilla ruuhkamaksuilla, ja tällöin ei myöskään se keskusta näivettyisi. Ongelma on se, että haluatte haitata autoilua ja ette suostu kompromisseihin ja toisaalta myöskin se, ettette nää autoilun haittaamisen negatiivisia vaikutuksia.

Kantakaupunki on sellainen umpikujan pää. Tukholmasta pääsee kaikkiin eri suuntiin. Hyvä liikennesuunnittelu on kaiken a ja o. Ehkä Tukholmassa ne ruuhkamaksut onkin oikeutettuja, mutta ei Helsingissä! (Ainakaan vielä)

----------


## kuukanko

> Puhe psykologisen kivun tuottamisesta autoilijoille on absurdia.


Mitä absurdia siinä on?

Helsingin kantakaupunki kasvaa ennennäkemätöntä vauhtia, mutta katuja ei rakenneta lisää. Joko liikenteen annetaan ruuhkautua tai sitten ruuhkia hillitään jollakin keinolla. Ja se hillitseminen vaatii psykologista kipua.

----------


## Salomaa

> Hitto, minä kun kovasti toivoin, että tästä väittelystä päästäisiin, mutta Kukaan ei näemmä halua keskustella siitä miten ruuhkamaksuja toteutettaisiin niin tässä vastaukseni kaikille, jotka minua vastaan tässä asettuvat:
> 
> ......


Vuosi sitten on esitetty hyvin laajasti hyväksytty malli, jossa ajo Pitkänsillan sekä Hesperiankatujen eteläpuolelle maksaisi. On myös puhuttu Kurvin ja Helsinginkadun eteläpuolelle ajamisesta. Silloin tullikohtaan tulisi ajoradan yläpuolelle lukulaite, joka lukee rekisterinumeron ja veloitus tapahtuu automaattisesti tililtä. Veloitusaika voi olla esim. 7 -18 välinen aika. Joka tapauksessa tullipisteiden sijainnista, maksullisesta ajasta sekä maksun suuruudesta käydään aikanaan kova vääntö. Mutta tässä yksi esimerkki, jolla keskustelua voidaan viedä eteenpäin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:15 ----------




> . Totta kai olisi kiva, että keskusta olisi viihtyisä kaikille. Vaan kuinka kauan se sitä sitten olisi kun se näivettyisi autoilun vähentämisen takia? Tietynlainen balanssi on syytä löytää. Kompromissit ovat kaiken a ja o. Autoilijat maksavat parkkimaksuja keskustassa, jossa tila on kortilla. Se on kompromissi. Rahaa tilaa vastaan. Veroja tienkäyttöä ja saasteita vastaan tms.
> 
> Rattivaunun kanssa olen ihan samaa mieltä siitä, että autoilun kustannukset muuttuvat merkittävästi, mutta tässä vaiheessa niitä ei sovi lisätä. Tienkäyttömaksut ja ruuhkamaksut voivat olla joskus ajankohtaisia, mutta sitä ne eivät ole vielä.


No sehän jos mikä on kaikki osapuolet huomioon ottava kompromissi, jos autoilú tietylle alueelle tiettynä aikana maksaa tietyn summan. Suurimmalla osalla Helsingin katuverkossa saisi ajaa veloituksetta entiseen malliin.

Ruuhkamaksut mahdollista laki on työn alla ja tässä ja muualla käydään keskustelua ennen toimenpiteitä. Tähän voi mennä 5 - 10 vuotta kun eräältä suunnalta heitetään hiekkaa rattaisiin.  Vai pitäisikö tämä keskustelu käydä 10 vuoden päästä ?

----------


## fani

> Mitä absurdia siinä on?
> 
> Helsingin kantakaupunki kasvaa ennennäkemätöntä vauhtia, mutta katuja ei rakenneta lisää. Joko liikenteen annetaan ruuhkautua tai sitten ruuhkia hillitään jollakin keinolla. Ja se hillitseminen vaatii psykologista kipua.


Siis puhe itsessään henkisestä kivusta ei ole absurdia, vaan se, että puhutaan siitä siinä kontekstissa, miten ja miksi autoilijoille on syytä aiheuttaa henkistä kipua.

Jos olet huolissasi siitä, että Helsinkiin ei rakenneta katuja, niin mikset puhu keskustatunnelin puolesta? Samaan aikaan kun kantakaupungista häipyy yritykset sun muut ei myöskään autoilu mainittavammin kasva. Mutta yksi ongelma keskustan kanssa on myöskin se, että kun toiminnot sijoittuvat uusiin sijainteihin, niin autoilu keskustasta kasvaa sinnepäin kun joukkoliikenne muualla ei ole niin hyvää kuin keskustassa, jolloin keskusta kuolee.




> Vuosi sitten on esitetty hyvin laajasti hyväksytty malli, jossa ajo Pitkänsillan sekä Hesperiankatujen eteläpuolelle maksaisi. On myös puhuttu Kurvin ja Helsinginkadun eteläpuolelle ajamisesta. Silloin tullikohtaan tulisi ajoradan yläpuolelle lukulaite, joka lukee rekisterinumeron ja veloitus tapahtuu automaattisesti tililtä. Veloitusaika voi olla esim. 7 -18 välinen aika. Joka tapauksessa tullipisteiden sijainnista, maksullisesta ajasta sekä maksun suuruudesta käydään aikanaan kova vääntö. Mutta tässä yksi esimerkki, jolla keskustelua voidaan viedä eteenpäin.
> 
> No sehän jos mikä on kaikki osapuolet huomioon ottava kompromissi, jos autoilú tietylle alueelle tiettynä aikana maksaa tietyn summan. Suurimmalla osalla Helsingin katuverkossa saisi ajaa veloituksetta entiseen malliin.
> 
> Ruuhkamaksut mahdollista laki on työn alla ja tässä ja muualla käydään keskustelua ennen toimenpiteitä. Tähän voi mennä 5 - 10 vuotta kun eräältä suunnalta heitetään hiekkaa rattaisiin.  Vai pitäisikö tämä keskustelu käydä 10 vuoden päästä ?


Ruuhkamaksut eivät ole sinänsä vielä oikein tarpeellinen keskustelu kun ei ole ruuhkiakaan, eikä keskusta kehity niin kuin sen pitäisi. Ja ei se oikeastaan ole kompromissi, että veloitetaan keskustaan ajamisesta enemmän, vaan pikemminkin epätasa-arvoistamista. Kompromissi on se, että laitetaan ruuhkamaksut, mutta annetaan keskustatunneli. Toki voit argumentoida sen puolesta, että matka-ajassa säästää pari-kolme minuuttia, mutta me kaikki autoilijat tiedämme, että se on huono kompromissi.

Ihan mielenkiinnosta, olisko linkkiä tuohon esitettyyn malliin, että voisi vähän tutkailla?

----------


## Salomaa

Tässä perusajatukseltaan samansuuntainen, jota väläytin. Vyöhykkeitä enemmän, mutta mitäs tuumit, kun mietit portin ohittamista - onko muutama kymmenen senttiä liikaa ? Itselleni välähti mieleen että vaikuttaako noin pieni summa mitenkään.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-8662824

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:32 ----------

Luonnollisesti tämän foorumin lukijoiden on hyvä perehtyä tähän HSL:n selvitykseen:

https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/files/uploads/tiemaksut_a4aukeama_nettiin.pdf

----------


## fani

> Tässä perusajatukseltaan samansuuntainen, jota väläytin. Vyöhykkeitä enemmän, mutta mitäs tuumit, kun mietit portin ohittamista - onko muutama kymmenen senttiä liikaa ? Itselleni välähti mieleen että vaikuttaako noin pieni summa mitenkään.
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-8662824


Ihan asiallinen ja mielenkiitoinen artikkeli ja selvitys. Perehdyn asiaan ajatuksella ajan kanssa ennenkuin annan vastaukseni siihen. Toki pitää muistaa, että jos lähestulkoon joka päivä joutuu maksamaan tuon verran niin vuoden mittaan puhutaan jo useista sadoista euroista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos olet huolissasi siitä, että Helsinkiin ei rakenneta katuja, niin mikset puhu keskustatunnelin puolesta? Samaan aikaan kun kantakaupungista häipyy yritykset sun muut ei myöskään autoilu mainittavammin kasva.


En ole huolissani siitä, ettei katuja rakenneta, vaan totesin vaan asian. Keskustatunneli olisi hyötyihinsä nähden aivan poskettoman hintainen.

Yritysten häipyminen kantakaupungista on ihan omaa pelotteluasi. Ruuhkamaksut päätyisivät loppujen lopuksi kantakaupungissa yrityselämänkin eduksi, koska ne kenen oikeasti tarvitsee päästä sinne autolla, pääsisivät ilman ruuhkia.

----------


## Bellatrix

> En ole huolissani siitä, ettei katuja rakenneta, vaan totesin vaan asian. Keskustatunneli olisi hyötyihinsä nähden aivan poskettoman hintainen.
> 
> Yritysten häipyminen kantakaupungista on ihan omaa pelotteluasi. Ruuhkamaksut päätyisivät loppujen lopuksi kantakaupungissa yrityselämänkin eduksi, koska ne kenen oikeasti tarvitsee päästä sinne autolla, pääsisivät ilman ruuhkia.


Noilla ruuhkamaksuilla keskustatunneli maksaisi itse itsensä ajan kuluessa. Mutta eihän sen rakentaminen käy vaikka siinä samalla keskustan ilmanlaatu ja viihtyvyys paranisi kun autot, nuo perkeleet (ainakin joidenkin mielestä), menisivät maan alle koska kesukustatunnelihan helpottaisi yksityisautoilua ja sehän nyt vaan ei joidenkin agendaan käy joten se ei saa käydä kenellekkään muullekkaan.

Mitä tulee yritysten katoamiseen keskustasta johtuen ruuhkamaksuista ja autoilun muusta hankaloittamisesta sekä ruuhkamaksujen tuomaan yrityselämän piristämiseen nuo molemmat ovat vain ja ainoastaan joidenkin enemmän tai vähemmän "älykkäiden" tietokonemallien tuottamia ennustuksia aivan kuten ensi viikon sääennustekin (tällä hetkellä Ilmatieteenlaitoksen sääennuste muuten ennustaa tasan viikon päästä lauantaina 4.1.2020 Helsingissä olevan aurinkoista ja lämpötila +1 aste). Ja kaikki me tiedämme että ensi viikon sääennuste menee pieleen aika usein joten mitään takeita noiden kummankaan ennustuksen -vai sanoisinko 'arvauksen'- toteutumiselle ei nyt vaan ole . Aika näyttää sitten kumpi malli oli oikeassa ja kumpi ei. Vai oliko kumpikaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Noilla ruuhkamaksuilla keskustatunneli maksaisi itse itsensä ajan kuluessa. Mutta eihän sen rakentaminen käy vaikka siinä samalla keskustan ilmanlaatu ja viihtyvyys paranisi kun autot, nuo perkeleet (ainakin joidenkin mielestä), menisivät maan alle koska kesukustatunnelihan helpottaisi yksityisautoilua ja sehän nyt vaan ei joidenkin agendaan käy joten se ei saa käydä kenellekkään muullekkaan.
> 
> Mitä tulee yritysten katoamiseen keskustasta johtuen ruuhkamaksuista ja autoilun muusta hankaloittamisesta sekä ruuhkamaksujen tuomaan yrityselämän piristämiseen nuo molemmat ovat vain ja ainoastaan joidenkin enemmän tai vähemmän "älykkäiden" tietokonemallien tuottamia ennustuksia ....


Suurimpana ongelmana keskustatunnelihankkeessa on viesti, joka menee kaupunkilaisille: henkilöauto on sopiva muoto liikkua kaupungin keskustassa.
 Toinen ongelma on autojen lisääntynyt kokonaismäärä keskustassa, autoja on sekä katuverkossa että tunnelissa. Eli tunnelin myötä kasvaa keskusta liikennepäästöt. 
Sitten on se hinta, kukaan ei pysty sanomaan tunnelin lopullista hintaa. 

Sinettinä koko hommelille on vielä se kysymys - mistä ja millä perusteella voisi löytyä se poliittinen lisäkannatus, joka tarvitaan hankkeen läpiviemiseen. Mutta ikävää että räpelletään hankeen kanssa antamalla sille uusia nimiä ja lyhentämällä pari kilometriä molemmista päistä. Kaikki tämä puuhastelu verorahoilla.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Noilla ruuhkamaksuilla keskustatunneli maksaisi itse itsensä ajan kuluessa.


Sehän selvisi selvityksissä, ettei se maksaisi edes omia ylläpitokulujaan, saati itse itseään.

----------


## Melamies

> Suurimpana ongelmana keskustatunnelihankkeessa on viesti, joka menee kaupunkilaisille: henkilöauto on sopiva muoto liikkua kaupungin keskustassa.


Tällaisen viestin antavat kyllä jo nyt lukuisat pysäköintilaitokset, satamat ja ennen kaikkea asukaspysäköintilupien mahdollistama pilkkahintainen mahdollisuus säilyttää henkilöautoja keskustan ahtailla kaduilla.

Et näemme pysty mitenkään hahmottamaan, että keskustatunneli vähentäisi merkittävästi maanpäällistä autoilua keskustassa ja että keskustatunneli ei olisi pelkästään keskustaan menemistä varten, vaikka se sen osaltaan mahdollistaisikin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tällaisen viestin antavat kyllä jo nyt lukuisat pysäköintilaitokset, satamat ja ennen kaikkea asukaspysäköintilupien mahdollistama pilkkahintainen mahdollisuus säilyttää henkilöautoja keskustan ahtailla kaduilla.
> 
> Et näemme pysty mitenkään hahmottamaan, että keskustatunneli vähentäisi merkittävästi maanpäällistä autoilua keskustassa ja että keskustatunneli ei olisi pelkästään keskustaan menemistä varten, vaikka se sen osaltaan mahdollistaisikin.


Hahmotetaan nyt, on usein esitetty epäilyjä siitä, mikä on todellinen määrä, joka ajaa tunnelin läpi. Tätä on väitetty varsin pieneksi, siten Keskustatunnelista saatava oletetty hyöty on varsin mitätön. Koska meillä on nyt tietullisuunnittelu käynnissä, niin tunnelikysymystähän voi tarkastella sen jälkeen uudelleen, kun keskustaan suuntautuva autoilu on vähentynyt 20-30 %. Tosin nythän on nähty että ei Helsingissä voi yhden puolueen hanketta viedä läpi.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Hahmotetaan nyt, on usein esitetty epäilyjä siitä, mikä on todellinen määrä, joka ajaa tunnelin läpi. Tätä on väitetty varsin pieneksi, siten Keskustatunnelista saatava oletetty hyöty on varsin mitätön. Koska meillä on nyt tietullisuunnittelu käynnissä, niin tunnelikysymystähän voi tarkastella sen jälkeen uudelleen, kun keskustaan suuntautuva autoilu on vähentynyt 20-30 %. Tosin nythän on nähty että ei Helsingissä voi yhden puolueen hanketta viedä läpi.


Tai mitäs jos tehdäänkin toisinpäin ja mietitään niitä tietulleja sitten kun tunneli on valmis ja sen hyödyt näkyvissä... ai niin, mutta sehän ei käy koska silloinhan yksityisautoilua vastustavat maanikot saattaisivat huomata olleensa sittenkin väärässä ja sehän on tietenkin ajatuksenakin sen verran suuri mahdottomuus että varmasti minutkin jos ei muuten niin ainakin verbaalisesti murhataan kun moisen rohkenin julki tuoda.

----------


## fani

Kuten sanottu. Ruuhkamaksut itsessään tuskin vielä karkottaisivat yrityksiä, mutta se yhdistettynä muihin autoilun hankaloittamistoimiin on takuuvarma kuolinisku keskustalle. Ruuhmaksujen tulon myötä ruuhkat vähenisivät eri selvitysten mukaan 10-30%. On naurettavaa puhua silloin liikenteen merkittävästä paranemisesta, koska tuon tiedon valossa matka-ajasta katoaisi ruuhka-aikaan vaan pari-kolme minuuttia. Jolloin ruuhka-ajan vaikutus olisi noin plus 9 minuuttia matka-aikaan nykyisen 11 sijaan. Hyödyt ovat niin olemattomat, että varmaan jokainen voi todeta, että se on aivan älyttömän huono kompromissi.

Tuo ruuhkamaksuista kerättävä 80milj. vaikuttaa melko pieneltä summalta ottaen huomioon, että oikeanlaisilla, joskin reiluilla toimenpiteillä sitä saataisiin kerättyä vaikka tuplat. En ihan ymmärrä mihin tuo 80milj. perustuu. Siitä sitten jokainen voi päätellä, että jos tunnelin hinta olisi vaikkapa 750milj. Niin se summa saataisiin takaisin varmaan reilusti alle vuosikymmenessä ja voisi samalla tuoda piristysruiskeen Helsingille. Nythän tilanne on se, että työpaikat vähenevät kantakaupungin alueella. Ja jos keskustatunneli rakennettaisiin niin maksaisiko Helsingin kaupunki sen itse kokonaan? Eikö tapana ole haalia rahoitusta tälläisille hankkeille muaaltakin?

----------


## Salomaa

> Kuten sanottu. Ruuhkamaksut itsessään tuskin vielä karkottaisivat yrityksiä, mutta se yhdistettynä muihin autoilun hankaloittamistoimiin on takuuvarma kuolinisku keskustalle. .....


Vilkas autokatu muuttuu kävelykaduksi. Yksi auto, sisällä yksi mies, jolla yksi lompakko. Muutetaan kävelykaduksi. samassa pinta-alassa 10 jalankulkijaa ja 10 lompakkoa. Mitä tapahtuu kadun liikkeiden myynnille ? Myynti nousee 20 - 40 %.

Vai onko esittää faktaa että kävelykaduksi muutetulla entisella autokadulla liikkeiden myynti laskee, jos on niin missäpäin maailmaa ?

----------


## hylje

Keskustan neliöhinnat ovat ihan törkytasolla niin asunnoissa kuin liiketiloissa ja toimistoissakin, kyllä siitä on varaa ottaa vastaan kuolinisku tai toinenkin. 

Varsinkin jos vaakakupissa on se, että keskustaa päästään samalla laajentamaan roimasti kun ei tarvitse niin huolestua liikenteestä.

----------


## Rehtori

> Vilkas autokatu muuttuu kävelykaduksi. Yksi auto, sisällä yksi mies, jolla yksi lompakko. Muutetaan kävelykaduksi. samassa pinta-alassa 10 jalankulkijaa ja 10 lompakkoa. Mitä tapahtuu kadun liikkeiden myynnille ? Myynti nousee 20 - 40 %.
> 
> Vai onko esittää faktaa että kävelykaduksi muutetulla entisella autokadulla liikkeiden myynti laskee, jos on niin missäpäin maailmaa ?


Linkin takana hyvä Pro gradu aiheesta. https://helda.helsinki.fi/bitstream/...pdf?sequence=2

Tuossa on analysoitu vetovoimaisuutta ja esiin nousee useampaankin otteeseen mahdolliset estevaikutukset kulkemiseen kävelykadun vetoivoimaisuudessa ja liikenteellinen saavutettavuus. Iso Roba on huonosti saavutettava ja lisäksi jatkuvat työmaat ovat uskoakseni aiheuttaneet tuon negatiivisen kierteen. Työssä otetaan kantaa myös Aleksiin ja todetaan raitiotien aiheuttavan siihen negatiivisen vaikutuksen liikkeiden kannattavuudelle. Paras kävelykatu on siis hyvin saavutettava katu, missä ei itsessään ole joukkoliikennettä tai autoja. Autot on hyvä sijoittaa halliin kävelykadun alle.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ... Paras kävelykatu on siis hyvin saavutettava katu, missä ei itsessään ole joukkoliikennettä tai autoja...


ja joka itsessään ei ole helkutinmoinen, pirun kylmä "tuulitunneli" jossa käy hyytävä tuuli tai viima koko ajan kuten Aleksanterinkatu tai Keskuskatu tai... jaa, mutta niinhän nuo taitavat olla melkein kaikki Helsingin kadut melkein puolet vuodesta.

----------


## irritus

> Omalta osaltani tuo keskustan näivettyminen oli vaan puhdasta spekulointia ja en sanonutkaan, että se on nyt tapahtumassa.


Näivettymiseen vaikuttavat monet tekijät, eikä vähiten toimialat. Jäätelökioski ei välttämättä kärsi suuresti autoliikenteen kurittamisesta ja kurjistamisesta, mutta toisille toimialoille se voi olla kuolinisku. Tässä mielenkiintoinen esimerkki pienen kaupungin keskustasta. Rautakauppa Bema Center muuttaa pois Karjaan keskustasta Bäljarsiin.

Etelä-Uusimaa № 98 / 19.12.2019


> Yrittäjä Johan Weckström kertoo kaupan muuton ja uuden oman liiketilan hankkimisen tärkeimmäksi syyksi pysäköintipaikkojen katoamisen kävelykadun varrella rakenteilla olevan kerrostalon vuoksi.
> 
> -Pysäköintipaikkoja oli nykyisen liikekiinteistömme vieressä parisenkymmentä ja niiden poistumisella on ollut yllättävänkin iso vaikutus koko keskustaan.


Mitenköhän mahtaa Fredrikinkadulle käyvän, jos sieltä tosiaan poistuisi 165 pysäköintipaikkaa, kun pikkukaupungissakin 20 paikkaa hääti rautakaupan?

Oma veikkaukseni on, että jos Fredan suunnitelmat menevät läpi, Punavuoresta saa jatkossa lähteä ostamaan ruuvin Suomenojalta, Tammistosta tai Roihupellosta.

----------


## fani

> Vilkas autokatu muuttuu kävelykaduksi. Yksi auto, sisällä yksi mies, jolla yksi lompakko. Muutetaan kävelykaduksi. samassa pinta-alassa 10 jalankulkijaa ja 10 lompakkoa. Mitä tapahtuu kadun liikkeiden myynnille ? Myynti nousee 20 - 40 %.
> 
> Vai onko esittää faktaa että kävelykaduksi muutetulla entisella autokadulla liikkeiden myynti laskee, jos on niin missäpäin maailmaa ?


Liian mustavalkoisesti maalattu kuva asiasta. Esimerkiksi Jyväskylässä toiminnot sijoittuivat paremmin saavutettaviin ympäristöihin kaupungin rakenteellisten muutosten myötä. Ihan näin mielenkiinnosta, mihin niitä kävelykatuja sitten oikein tarvittaisiin?




> Keskustan neliöhinnat ovat ihan törkytasolla niin asunnoissa kuin liiketiloissa ja toimistoissakin, kyllä siitä on varaa ottaa vastaan kuolinisku tai toinenkin. 
> 
> Varsinkin jos vaakakupissa on se, että keskustaa päästään samalla laajentamaan roimasti kun ei tarvitse niin huolestua liikenteestä.


Mielenkiintoinen huomio, itse näkisin asian sen sijaan niin, että keskusta kannattaa pitää elinvoimaisena eikä antaa sille mitään kuoliniskua tai varsinkaan kahta.




> ja joka itsessään ei ole helkutinmoinen, pirun kylmä "tuulitunneli" jossa käy hyytävä tuuli tai viima koko ajan kuten Aleksanterinkatu tai Keskuskatu tai... jaa, mutta niinhän nuo taitavat olla melkein kaikki Helsingin kadut melkein puolet vuodesta.


Ihan samaa mieltä. Yliarvostettu konsepti tuo kävelykatu, joka voi toimia jossain kulttuuririkkaassa ja loistavassa leudon ilman omaavassa kaupungissa kuten Kööpenhamina, mutta että Helsingissä...  :Very Happy:  Mene sitten sinne terassille jossain hirveässä lumituiskussa -20 asteen pakkasessa juomaan kaffea ja syömään croissanttia.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Salomaa

> Liian mustavalkoisesti maalattu kuva asiasta. Esimerkiksi Jyväskylässä toiminnot sijoittuivat paremmin saavutettaviin ympäristöihin kaupungin rakenteellisten muutosten myötä. Ihan näin mielenkiinnosta, mihin niitä kävelykatuja sitten oikein tarvittaisiin?
> 
> Ihan samaa mieltä. Yliarvostettu konsepti tuo kävelykatu, joka voi toimia jossain kulttuuririkkaassa ja loistavassa leudon ilman omaavassa kaupungissa kuten Kööpenhamina, mutta että Helsingissä...  Mene sitten sinne terassille jossain hirveässä lumituiskussa -20 asteen pakkasessa juomaan kaffea ja syömään croissanttia.


_viime  vuosina tehtyjen tutkimusten mukaan kävelykadut ovat kuitenkin osoittautuneet monin tavoin menestyksekkäiksi kauppapaikoiksi jakasvattaneet etenkin kadunvarsiliikkeiden liikevaihtoa. Jalankulkijoiden määrä katutilassa lisääntyy 
30  100 prosenttia kävelykaduksi  muuttumisen  jälkeen,  mikä  heijastuu  myös  kävelykatujen  varrella 
sijaitsevien yritysten myyntiin. Ulkomaisten tutkimusten mukaan kävelykadun ra
-
kentaminen on kasvattanut kadunvarsiliikkeiden liikevaihtoa jopa 20  30 prosenttia (Alku 2004: 28; Santasalo & Heusala 2002b). _  

Someen heitetty läppä ja tutkiminen ovat kaksi eri asiaa, ohessa näytä puheena olevasta gradusta. Vastaa osaltaan kysymykseen, miksi kävelykatu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:28 ----------

_Suomalaisia  kävelykeskustoja  käsittelevässä  tutkimuksessaan  kirjoittajat päätyvät johtopäätökseen, jonka mukaan kävelykeskustojen kehittymisen yhtenä merkittävänä esteenä Suomessa ovat yrittäjien kielteiset asenteet. 

Kiinnostavaa tämä on etenkin sen valossa, että kävelykeskustat lisäävät keskustan vetovoi
maa ja kasvattavat kävelykaduilla sijaitsevien kadunvarsiliikeyrittäjien liikevaihtoa 
huomattavasti (Alku 004: 8; Santasalo & Heusala 00b)._ 

Tässäkin gradussa käy ilmi se yleinen seikka, että ensin yrittäjät vastustavat kävelykatuja, sitten haluavat niitä. Sillä kun ei ole väliä, millä pelillä asiakas on kauppaan saapunut. Kävelykadulla kun asiakkaita on enemmän.

----------


## Melamies

Onko kaikki täydentämisrakentaminen tarpeen?

https://blogit.iltalehti.fi/perttu-h...ielipiteitasi/

----------


## fani

Tehty vuonna 2008? Tjaaaah... Liekö kirjoittaja edes ollut puolueeton kirjoittaessaan kävelykaduista? Sitä sopii epäillä. Koko tuo tutkielma on muutenkin yhtä kävelykatujen ylistämistä, niin ei sitä kovin vakavasti voi ottaa. Pitää tiedostaa myös ongelmat. Lisäksi tuossa tutkielmassa on sellainen ongelma, että aineistoa on saatu vain 5% yrityksiä. Jotta tutkielman voisi ottaa vakavasti sen olisi syytä olla puolueettoman tahon tekemä tutkimus, jossa katetaan kaikki yritykset ja tuodaan myös negatiiviset puolet varjoista esiin.

Ja sen jälkeen kun aloin tutkimaan karttaa huomasin, että Helsingistä ei mitään kävelykeskustaa kovin helposti tehdä. Mitä katuja sieltä oikeastaan olisi varaa enää muuttaa kävelykaduiksi jos moottoriajoneuvoliikenteelle ei anneta muuta tilaa? Kävelykeskustanhan pitäisi olla hyvin saavutettava ja tiettyyn pisteeseen saakka yhtenäinen. Helsingin keskustasta vaan ei saa hyvää kävelykeskustaa jos muulta liikenteeltä ei oteta merkittävästi tilaa pois ja me kaikki varmaan olemme yhtä mieltä siitä, että mitään Mannerheimintietä tai Kaivokatua ei yksinkertaisesti voi sulkea muulta liikenteeltä.

Ongelma on se, että kyllä jossakin suhtkoht uudessa tai pienessä kaupungissa voi melko pelottomin mielin tökätä kävelykadun johonkin keskelle kaupunkia, mutta täällä Helsingissä se ei toimi ihan samalla tavalla, jolloin päästään siihen tulokseen, että jos laaja kävelykeskusta tarvitaan niin se pakollinen liikenne on syytä siirtää johonkin muualle, vaikkapa sinne tunneliin. Nimittäin nyt on niin ettei mitään kovin kummoista kävelykeskustaa voi tehdä Helsinkiin ja jos sen sijaan tekee kunnollisen kävelykeskustan niin se näivettää keskustan melko pahasti. 

Sataprosenttisesti samaa mieltä siitä, että Tukholman vanhakaupunki ja Drottninggatan ovat todella mainioita, eivätkä olisi millään tavalla yhtä loistavia, mikäli siellä saisi autoilla. Samoin Köpis onnistuu hyvin tässä. Mutta toistappa sama temppu Suomen Helsingissä ilman, että keskusta näivettyy. Ei onnistu. Ainoat tärkeät toimenpiteet, mitä keskustalle pitäisi tehdä jos kävelykeskusta ja ruuhkamaksut on pakko saada on laittaa autot maan alle, kattaa se ruuhkamaksuilla, jonka jälkeen luoda laaja kävelykeskusta viihtyvyyden saavuttamiseksi. Nimittäin nyt jos onnistutaan saavuttamaan kävelykeskustan tasoinen viihtyvyys niin saavutetaan myös tuskallinen kuolema keskustalle.

Tämän lisäksi on syytä muistaa Suomen erityisolosuhteet, kuten helkkarinmoinen lumituisku tammikuussa ja 20 astetta pakkasta helmikuussa. Kööpenhaminassa ehkä voit tehdä monen monta matkaa pyörällä tai kävellen, mutta realistisesti ajatellen - kuinka moni oikeasti ajaa pyörällä tai kävelee pitkiä matkoja siinä hitonmoisessa lumituiskussa tai kiljuvan kovissa pakkasissa?

----------


## Salomaa

> Onko kaikki täydentämisrakentaminen tarpeen?
> 
> https://blogit.iltalehti.fi/perttu-h...ielipiteitasi/




Tässä Konalan täydennysrakentamista. Hakataan vihreys pois jotta saadaan Vihreyttä lisää. Vihreiden ja Vasemmistoliiton suhteellinen kannatus on ahdetussa Helsingissä suurempi ja samalla heidän painoarvonsa politiikassa kasvaa. Siksi nämäkin puolueet allekirjoittavat sen mitä kuvassa näkyy.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:26 ----------

Jos fani luet sen koko gradun tarkasti uudelleen, niin siellä on hyvin paljon Sinuakin kiinnostavia asioita.

----------


## fani

> Jos fani luet sen koko gradun tarkasti uudelleen, niin siellä on hyvin paljon Sinuakin kiinnostavia asioita.


Kun olen lukenut sen mielestäni erittäin tarkasti ja moneen otteeseen. Ja aihe itsessään on erittäin kiinnostava. Minkä kohdan gradussa ajattelit minua kiinnostavan kun itselle ei osu sellaista silmään?

----------


## Salomaa

> Kun olen lukenut sen mielestäni erittäin tarkasti ja moneen otteeseen. Ja aihe itsessään on erittäin kiinnostava. Minkä kohdan gradussa ajattelit minua kiinnostavan kun itselle ei osu sellaista silmään?


Se, että yrittäjät suhtautuvat alkukielteisyyden jälkeen kävelykatuun myönteisesti, kun liikevaihto on kasvanut. = Kävelykatu tuo lisää asiakkaita. Tämä tulee ilmi gradussa monessa kohtaa.

Sinä halunnet ja mina haluan että hyvin hoidettu yritys saa lisää asiakkaita. Minä haluan lisäksi että ilma yrityksen lähellä on puhtaampaa ja kaupunki viihtyisämpi.

----------


## fani

> Se, että yrittäjät suhtautuvat alkukielteisyyden jälkeen kävelykatuun myönteisesti, kun liikevaihto on kasvanut. = Kävelykatu tuo lisää asiakkaita. Tämä tulee ilmi gradussa monessa kohtaa.
> 
> Sinä halunnet ja mina haluan että hyvin hoidettu yritys saa lisää asiakkaita. Minä haluan lisäksi että ilma yrityksen lähellä on puhtaampaa ja kaupunki viihtyisämpi.


No kysyn nyt sitten vuorostani sinulta, että satuitko edes lukemaan sitä mitä kirjoitin? Se mitä kirjoitin määrittää melko kattavasti ja hyvin sen miksi se ei ole ihan noin yksinkertaista kuin annat ymmärtää. Ja niistä gradun puolueettomista arvioistahan voidaan olla montaa mieltä. 

Ja kuten sitäkin sanoin, että jos autoilua vaan yksinkertaisesti hankaloitetaan ilman kompromisseja niin keskustan taantuma on väistämätöntä. Se ei ehkä näy merkittävästi vuodessa, eikä välttämättä vielä viidessäkään, mutta väistämätöntä se on joka tapauksessa.

Ja voin sanoa, että ei ole syytä kyseenalaistaa sitä ettenkö minäkin haluaisi keskustan olevan viihtyisä, vaan kyse on siitä, että näillä eväillä ei pitkälle edetä. On syytä edes yrittää ajatella asiaa laajemmalta kannalta, ottaa kaikki asiat huomioon, nähdä ne negatiivisetkin vaikutukset ja olla katsomatta asiaa niin mustavalkoisesti tai pikemminkin vihreästi. Kävelykadut ja ruuhkamaksut ovat autoilun ja moottoriajoneuvoliikenteen haittaamista(joukkoliikenne poislukien). Siitä voinemme olla yhtä mieltä. Mutta kompromisseja on tehtävä, jotta kaupunki kukoistaa. 

Autot voi siirtää pois katuverkosta ja alas tunneliin. Ei unohdeta sitä, että niin merkittävä osa autoilun kustannuksista jo valuu muualle kuin autoiluun, niin jos nuo ruuhkamaksut toteutuu niin sehän olisi taas ikävä lisä, josta siitäkin vain pieni murto-osa käytettäisi autoilijoiden hyväksi. Sen sijaan jos ruuhkamaksuilla katettaisiin tunneli niin todella moni voittaisi. Vihreät, kuten varmaan sinäkin saisitte sen puhtaamman ja viihtyisän kaupungin ja me muut olisimme kanssa tyytyväisiä kun kerrankin saataisiin kompromissiratkaisu autoilijoiden ainaisen kurittamisen sijaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Tässä Konalan täydennysrakentamista. Hakataan vihreys pois jotta saadaan Vihreyttä lisää. Vihreiden ja Vasemmistoliiton suhteellinen kannatus on ahdetussa Helsingissä suurempi ja samalla heidän painoarvonsa politiikassa kasvaa. Siksi nämäkin puolueet allekirjoittavat sen mitä kuvassa näkyy.


Kun nyt laitoit kuvan kotipihastani, niin laita vertailun vuoksi omastasikin.

En voi kommentoida tätä rakennustouhua oikeastaan millään tavalla, koska ylläpito sensuroisi sen. Yritän kuitenkin. Pari vuotta kuravellissä kävelyä jatkuvassa melu- ja pölyhaitassa, lopputulemana oman asunnon jälleenmyyntiarvon lasku ja paljon uusia naapureita.

----------


## hylje

Helsinki ei ole läheskään täyteen ahdettu, ja täällä Konalan tasolla vielä vähemmän. Vihreää on joka suunnassa neliökilometrikaupalla, pahimmillaan sinne joutuu menemään muutama sata metriä.

----------


## Rehtori

> Ongelma on se, että kyllä jossakin suhtkoht uudessa tai pienessä kaupungissa voi melko pelottomin mielin tökätä kävelykadun johonkin keskelle kaupunkia, mutta täällä Helsingissä se ei toimi ihan samalla tavalla, jolloin päästään siihen tulokseen, että jos laaja kävelykeskusta tarvitaan niin se pakollinen liikenne on syytä siirtää johonkin muualle, vaikkapa sinne tunneliin. Nimittäin nyt on niin ettei mitään kovin kummoista kävelykeskustaa voi tehdä Helsinkiin ja jos sen sijaan tekee kunnollisen kävelykeskustan niin se näivettää keskustan melko pahasti. 
> 
> Sataprosenttisesti samaa mieltä siitä, että Tukholman vanhakaupunki ja Drottninggatan ovat todella mainioita, eivätkä olisi millään tavalla yhtä loistavia, mikäli siellä saisi autoilla. Samoin Köpis onnistuu hyvin tässä. Mutta toistappa sama temppu Suomen Helsingissä ilman, että keskusta näivettyy. Ei onnistu. Ainoat tärkeät toimenpiteet, mitä keskustalle pitäisi tehdä jos kävelykeskusta ja ruuhkamaksut on pakko saada on laittaa autot maan alle, kattaa se ruuhkamaksuilla, jonka jälkeen luoda laaja kävelykeskusta viihtyvyyden saavuttamiseksi. Nimittäin nyt jos onnistutaan saavuttamaan kävelykeskustan tasoinen viihtyvyys niin saavutetaan myös tuskallinen kuolema keskustalle.


Tukholmassahan on siirretty liikennettä voimakkaasti maan alle, millä on mahdollistettu toimivampi liikenne ja kävelykeskustan laajeneminen. Itse haluaisin myös Helsinkiin laajemman kävelykeskustan, mutta se ei ole mahdollista ilman muita liikenneratkaisuja, kuten liikenteen siirtämistä maan alle, etenkin läpiajoliikenteen osalta.

----------


## fani

> Tukholmassahan on siirretty liikennettä voimakkaasti maan alle, millä on mahdollistettu toimivampi liikenne ja kävelykeskustan laajeneminen. Itse haluaisin myös Helsinkiin laajemman kävelykeskustan, mutta se ei ole mahdollista ilman muita liikenneratkaisuja, kuten liikenteen siirtämistä maan alle, etenkin läpiajoliikenteen osalta.


Nimenomaan. On tullut siellä viime vuosina käytyä niin monesti, että olen siihen liikenteeseekin päässyt tutustumaan ja voin todeta, että heittämällä parempi paikka kun Helsinki ainakin omasta näkökulmasta. Jos nyt varovasti arvioin niin tunneli tulisi ainakin vähentämään merkittävästi Esplanadin ja Helsinginkadun liikennettä. On tullut siellä itse monesti ajettua ja todennut sen, että valtaosa autoilijoista menee samaan paikkaan Helsingin toiselle laidalle (Ruoholahti, Jätkäsaari tms.)

----------


## Salomaa

> No kysyn nyt sitten vuorostani sinulta, että satuitko edes lukemaan sitä mitä kirjoitin? Se mitä kirjoitin määrittää melko kattavasti ja hyvin sen miksi se ei ole ihan noin yksinkertaista kuin annat ymmärtää. Ja niistä gradun puolueettomista arvioistahan voidaan olla montaa mieltä.


Kyllä luin kolmannen kerran , ainahan voidaan sanoa, että minä olen oikeassa niinkuin yksi mies Keminmaalla, mutta tällaisessa tilanteessa kaipaisin tutkimustulosta tai muuta faktaa, graduhan on vanhakin, mutta hyvin samantyyppistä tutkimusta löytyy paljon ja sitäpaitsi ilmastokeskustelun alkaessa myönteisyys kävelykatuja kohtaa n lisääntyy ja kielteisyys yksityisautotunneleita kohtaan kasvaa.
y




> Ja kuten sitäkin sanoin, että jos autoilua vaan yksinkertaisesti hankaloitetaan ilman kompromisseja niin keskustan taantuma on väistämätöntä. Se ei ehkä näy merkittävästi vuodessa, eikä välttämättä vielä viidessäkään, mutta väistämätöntä se on joka tapauksessa.


MIkä tieteellinen tutkimus tai kokemus tukee tai todistaa tuon väitteen ?




> Ja voin sanoa, että ei ole syytä kyseenalaistaa sitä ettenkö minäkin haluaisi keskustan olevan viihtyisä, vaan kyse on siitä, että näillä eväillä ei pitkälle edetä. On syytä edes yrittää ajatella asiaa laajemmalta kannalta, ottaa kaikki asiat huomioon, nähdä ne negatiivisetkin vaikutukset ja olla katsomatta asiaa niin mustavalkoisesti tai pikemminkin vihreästi. Kävelykadut ja ruuhkamaksut ovat autoilun ja moottoriajoneuvoliikenteen haittaamista(joukkoliikenne poislukien). Siitä voinemme olla yhtä mieltä. Mutta kompromisseja on tehtävä, jotta kaupunki kukoistaa.


Kävelykatuja ja tietulleja ei tehdä autoilun haittaamiseksi, maailman muuttuessa sovitaan uudelleen mikä kaupunkitila sopii parhaiten mihinkin tarkoitukseen.




> Autot voi siirtää pois katuverkosta ja alas tunneliin. Ei unohdeta sitä, että niin merkittävä osa autoilun kustannuksista jo valuu muualle kuin autoiluun, niin jos nuo ruuhkamaksut toteutuu niin sehän olisi taas ikävä lisä, josta siitäkin vain pieni murto-osa käytettäisi autoilijoiden hyväksi. Sen sijaan jos ruuhkamaksuilla katettaisiin tunneli niin todella moni voittaisi. Vihreät, kuten varmaan sinäkin saisitte sen puhtaamman ja viihtyisän kaupungin ja me muut olisimme kanssa tyytyväisiä kun kerrankin saataisiin kompromissiratkaisu autoilijoiden ainaisen kurittamisen sijaan.


Me äänestäjät valitsemmie Helsinkiin valtuuston, joka nyt hylkäsi lukuisten perustelujen jälkeen tunnelin. Suurin syy tunnelin hylkäämiselle oli sen hinta.

----------


## fani

> Kyllä luin kolmannen kerran , ainahan voidaan sanoa, että minä olen oikeassa niinkuin yksi mies Keminmaalla, mutta tällaisessa tilanteessa kaipaisin tutkimustulosta tai muuta faktaa, graduhan on vanhakin, mutta hyvin samantyyppistä tutkimusta löytyy paljon ja sitäpaitsi ilmastokeskustelun alkaessa myönteisyys kävelykatuja kohtaan lisääntyy ja kielteisyys yksityisautotunneleita kohtaan kasvaa.
> 
> MIkä tieteellinen tutkimus tai kokemus tukee tai todistaa tuon väitteen ?
> 
> Kävelykatuja ja tietulleja ei tehdä autoilun haittaamiseksi, maailman muuttuessa sovitaan uudelleen mikä kaupunkitila sopii parhaiten mihinkin tarkoitukseen.
> 
> Me äänestäjät valitsemmie Helsinkiin valtuuston, joka nyt hylkäsi lukuisten perustelujen jälkeen tunnelin. Suurin syy tunnelin hylkäämiselle oli sen hinta.


Te olette kaikki minua vastaan asettuvat olleet yhtä mieltä siitä, että autoilua pitää haitata keskustassa, jotta se vähenee. Tämä on tullut ilmi jos ei kaikilta suoraan sanottuna niin vähän kierrellen nätimmin sanottuna.

Asiasta ei ole varsinaista tieteellistä tutkimusta, mikäli en itse sitä ala tekemään, johon ei valitettavasti nyt taida olla aikaa. Asiaa pitää tarkastella laajalta kannalta, lukea artikkeleita, katsoa historiaa ynnä muuta ja sitten todeta erinäisten omien tutkimusten pohjalta, että asiahan on näin.

Ja jos politiikasta aletaan puhua niin se tunneli ei ole yksinomaan Helsinkiläisille. Merkittävät tukijoukot löytyvät kehyskunnista myös. Se, että valitaan tietynlainen valtuusto ei välttämättä tarkoita, että he sitten operoisivat parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla ja tähän joko petytään, uskotaan valheet tai suljetaan silmät asialta.

----------


## Rehtori

> Me äänestäjät valitsemmie Helsinkiin valtuuston, joka nyt hylkäsi lukuisten perustelujen jälkeen tunnelin. Suurin syy tunnelin hylkäämiselle oli sen hinta.


Tämä on valitettavan totta. Samalla olemme edustajiemme kautta valinneet tien, missä emme tule saamaan toimivaa kävelykeskustaa. Toisaalta, en usko että tämä on suurimman osan Helsinkiläisistä mielipide. Tämän tyyppisissä näin vaikuttavissa hankkeissa kannattaisi kuulla kansaa erikseen esimerkiksi kansanäänestyksellä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Te olette kaikki minua vastaan asettuvat olleet yhtä mieltä siitä, että autoilua pitää haitata keskustassa, jotta se vähenee. Tämä on tullut ilmi jos ei kaikilta suoraan sanottuna niin vähän kierrellen nätimmin sanottuna.


 En missään nimessä halua käyttää verbiä *haitata*. Kun autoilusta keskustassa maksetaan nii n se hyödyttää myös niitä autoilijoita, joiden on tarpeellista ajaa keskustassa. He hoitavat asiansa nopeammin ja maksavat mielellään hieman lisää nopeutuneesta asioinnista. Todistettu tässä ketjussa monta kertaa.




> Asiasta ei ole varsinaista tieteellistä tutkimusta, mikäli en itse sitä ala tekemään, johon ei valitettavasti nyt taida olla aikaa. Asiaa pitää tarkastella laajalta kannalta, lukea artikkeleita, katsoa historiaa ynnä muuta ja sitten todeta erinäisten omien tutkimusten pohjalta, että asiahan on näin.


Kävelykeskustassa liikkeiden ja ravintoloiden myynti nousee usean artikkelin ja historian katsomisen kannalta. En minä täällä muuten periaatteesta väittäisi vastaan. Toisinpäin voin kysyä - missä kävelykeskusta tai tietullit epäonnistuivat.




> Ja jos politiikasta aletaan puhua niin se tunneli ei ole yksinomaan Helsinkiläisille. Merkittävät tukijoukot löytyvät kehyskunnista myös. Se, että valitaan tietynlainen valtuusto ei välttämättä tarkoita, että he sitten operoisivat parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla ja tähän joko petytään, uskotaan valheet tai suljetaan silmät asialta.


Haloo ! - eikös se kerro jostain, jos enää yksi puolue kannattaa tunnelia. Helsingin valtuustossa on sentää useampi ryhmä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:16 ----------




> Tämä on valitettavan totta. Samalla olemme edustajiemme kautta valinneet tien, missä emme tule saamaan toimivaa kävelykeskustaa. Toisaalta, en usko että tämä on suurimman osan Helsinkiläisistä mielipide. Tämän tyyppisissä näin vaikuttavissa hankkeissa kannattaisi kuulla kansaa erikseen esimerkiksi kansanäänestyksellä.


Kävelykeskusta ja tunneli kytkettiin yhteen, jotta Kokoomus saisi tunnelille Vihreiltä tarvitsemansa tuen ja Vihreät vastaavasti kävelykeskustalle Kokoomuksen tuen.  Tämä oli jo niin härskiä kaupantekoa että ruvettiin sönkkäämään että jos ei tule toista niin ei tule toistakaan. Vapaavuorikaan ei voi jostain kumman syystä hävitä kuin mies. Politiikka on sellaista että joskus tulee häviö, jonka kanssa pitää elää.

Tunnelista ja kävelyskeskustasta keskustellaan edelleen, mutta niitä ei enää koplata toisiinsa. Järki voitti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:20 ----------

Oman näkemykseni mukaan ilmastotietoisuus ja tietullit vähentävät liikennettä, joten kävelykeskusta voidaan toteuttaa asteettain ihan helposti. Tosin tunnelin kannattajat heittänevät jonkin vuoden hiekkaa rattaisiin.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ,,, ja maksavat mielellään hieman lisää nopeutuneesta asioinnista. Todistettu tässä ketjussa monta kertaa.


Anteeksi tyhmyyteni, mutta MITEN tuo väitteesi on todistettu tässä ketjussa? Siis ihan oikeasti TODISTETTU -en siis tarkoita mitään "kyllä se vaan poijjaat niin on kun mä sen sanon ja ennusteetkin niin kertoo" -'todistelua'. En ole esim. nähnyt mitään riippumatonta, tarpeeksi laajalle joukolle (väh. 1000 osallistujaa) tehtyä mielipidekyselyä enkä muutakaan luotettavana pidettävää lähdetietoa väitteellesi.

Voihan toki olla niin että olen keskimääräistä tyhmempi (joidenkin mielestä varmaan olenkin kun uskallan kyseenalaistaa ns. "totuuksia", mutta ei se mitään -meillä on totuttu siihen) enkä vaan löydä tarkistettua faktaa vaikka se silmille hyppisi mutta kuten sanottu, ainakaan minä en ole nähnyt muuta kuin pelkkiä olettamuksia ja niihin perustuvia ideologisia väitteitä.

----------


## Salomaa

Talouselämä: 

_Suuri osa ruuhkamaksujen seurauksista oli odotettuja. Tukholmassa liikenteen volyymi tippui 20 prosenttia ja Göteborgissa 12 prosenttia. Samalla liikenteen sujuvuus parani eli matka-ajat lyhenivät. Juuri näitä vaikutuksia ruuhkamaksuilla tavoiteltiinkin. Osin autoilijat siirtyivät julkisen liikenteen käyttäjiksi tai sopeutuivat muuten.

Alun vastustuksen jälkeen kansalaisetkin ovat alkaneet jopa kannattaa ruuhkamaksuja._

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:16 ----------




> Nimenomaan nämä toimijat, jotka laskuttavat kulunsa ja toimijat, joilta ne laskutetaan _hyötyvät_ ruuhkamaksusta kaikkien sen käyttöön ottaneiden kaupunkien kokemusten perusteella. Juu, ruuhkamaksut tulevat kustannusten päälle. Mutta ne liikenteen vähentämisen myötä nopeuttavat matka-aikoja, jolloin minuuttilaskutuksella laskutettavat kulut laskevat enemmän. Tämä on näkynyt vahvasti esimerkiksi Tukholamssa. Nykyinen järjestely, jossa nämä toimijat istuvat hitaasti liikkuvassa liikenteessä ja jokainen minuutti laskutetaan on se kaikkein kallein vaihtoehto.
> 
> Tämä on oikeastaan täysin väistämätön seuraus ihan perustason talousteorialla: Ihmiset arvostavat omaa aikaansa euroilla mitattuna vähemmän kuin laskutettava minuuttihinta. Sen takia ruuhkamaksu vähentää aina suhteessa enenmmän ei-laskuttavaa liikennettä, jonka takia siitä seuraava aikasäästö on laskutettuna arvokkaampi kuin ruuhkamaksu itsessään.


Tämä painava puheenvuoro on syytä toistaa. yritykset , joiden täytyy toimintansa takia autoilla keskustassa, hyötyvät. eli siis kannattavat pitkässä juoksussa ruuhkamaksuja

----------


## Bellatrix

> Talouselämä: 
> 
> [I]Suuri osa ruuhkamaksujen seurauksista oli odotettuja. Tukholmassa liikenteen volyymi tippui 20 prosenttia ja Göteborgissa 12 prosenttia. Samalla liikenteen sujuvuus parani eli matka-ajat lyhenivät. Juuri näitä vaikutuksia ruuhkamaksuilla tavoiteltiinkin. Osin autoilijat siirtyivät julkisen liikenteen käyttäjiksi tai sopeutuivat muuten.


Ei minua kiinnosta tutkimukset joita on tehty Tukholmassa, Göteborgissa tai missään muuallakaan Suomen ulkopuolella sillä niistä ei voi vetää minkäänlaista johtopäätöstä siitä, miten maksuihin Suomessa ja pääkaupunkiseudulla suhtaudutaan. Niistä nähdään ainoastaan kyseisen kaupungin tilanne.

Niin kauan kuin meillä Suomessa ei ole tehty riippumatonta, luotettavaa ja kattavaa tutkimusta asiasta kaikki spekulaatiot miten asiat voisivat olla tai eivät voisi olla ovat täysin turhia eivätkä omaa faktapohjaisen totuuden asemaa suuntaan tai toiseen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei minua kiinnosta tutkimukset joita on tehty Tukholmassa, Göteborgissa tai missään muuallakaan Suomen ulkopuolella sillä niistä ei voi vetää minkäänlaista johtopäätöstä siitä, miten maksuihin Suomessa ja pääkaupunkiseudulla suhtaudutaan. Niistä nähdään ainoastaan kyseisen kaupungin tilanne.
> 
> Niin kauan kuin meillä Suomessa ei ole tehty riippumatonta, luotettavaa ja kattavaa tutkimusta asiasta kaikki spekulaatiot miten asiat voisivat olla tai eivät voisi olla ovat täysin turhia eivätkä omaa faktapohjaisen totuuden asemaa suuntaan tai toiseen.


https://www.doria.fi/bitstream/handl...pdf?sequence=1

Voihan tästäkin sanoa, et tä ei ole luotettavaa, ei ole riippumaton ei ole kattava. Eli kaiken vo i halutessaan kiistää. Tuo yllä oleva on vanha, mutta jos siihen lisää ilmaskeskustelun vaikutuksen ja ajattelee saman tutkimuksen tähän päivään, niin kyllä putoaa pohja pois siltä etteikö autoilijoista suurin osa hyväksyisi tietulleja.

----------


## kivisuo

Siis ainoa keino, millä tähän asiaan saadaan selvyys, on tutkia, miten ruuhkamaksut vaikuttavat Helsingin liikenteeseen, kun ne on otettu käyttöön. Se on ainoa tapa, jolla saadaan varmasti luotettavaa tietoa päätöksenteon tueksi.

----------


## fani

Antakaahan kun selvennän asian nyt vielä toivottavasti viimeistä kertaa. Ketään ei kiinnosta se, että matka-aika nopeutuu pari-kolme minuuttia! Se, ettet käytä verbiä haitata on juuri sitä kiertelyä selvästi asiasta josta jo mainitsin. Ja selvennän vielä senkin, että jos todistetaan tietullien olevan enemmän hyödyksi niin asetun todisteiden taakse, mutta et yksinkertaisesti voi verrata Tukholmaa Helsinkiin kun siellä asiat on muutenkin paremmin tämän asian suhteen. Siellä yksityisautoilu, joukkoliikenne ja kävelykeskusta toimii symbioosissa hyödyttämällä toisiaan eikä vaan haittaamalla yhtä osapuolta.

Ja sitä ei ole millään muotoa todistettu, että autoilijat haluaisivat tietullit ja maksavat ne mielellään jos saavat asiansa hoidettua pari minuuttia nopeammin ja tätä en voi liikaa korostaa. Kukaan autoilija ei hyödy ruuhkamaksuista vaan he kaikki siinä häviävät rahansa, mikäli ei tehdä kompromisseja. Jos autoilijoiden elämää oikeasti helpotettaisiin, se olisi se keskustatunneli ja silloin maksan ruuhkamaksut mukisematta kun saan jotain vastineeksi. Mututuntumalta on helppo puhua lähes kaikkien autoilijoiden puolesta tässä asiassa.

Kysytääs asia näin päin, kun valitsimme itsellemme hallituksen keväällä niin tajusiko varmasti kaikki minkä puolesta äänestivät? Asia nyt vain on niin, että tietty politiikka onnistuu hyvin jossain ja huonosti jossain, mutta on syytä katsoa kokonaiskuvaa eikä keskittyä yksittäisiin asioihin. Jonkun Ravintolan myynti saattaa nousta hetkellisesti tai kokonaan, mutta toisaalta samaan aikaan tapahtuu myös negatiivisia asioita ymmärrä se.

Raivostuttavaa kun yrität vääntää rautalangasta asioiden positiivisia puolia koko ajan katsomatta muita vaikutuksia, täällä kuitenkin kaikki lienevät sitä mieltä, että keskustasta pitäisi tehdä viihtyisämpi, mutta se ei ole yksinkertaisesti niin yksinkertaista, että tökätään vaan kävelykadut ja ruuhkamaksut ja homma sillä selvä. Olen täysin valmis asettumaan ruuhkamaksujen ja kävelykeskustan taakse jos pidetään toteuskeinot kunnossa, mutta selkeästi oikeanlainen toteutus ei kiinnosta osaa teistä tai valtuustoa jolloin eteen tulee jossain vaiheessa tilanne, jossa ihmetellään, että Mikäs tässä nyt oikein meni pieleen?, jonka jälkeen oikeat toteutuskeinot omaava sanoo Mitäs minä sanoin? ja sen todetaan olevan jotain helkkarin jälkiviisautta. Selvennän nyt vielä Salomaa tämän sinulle, oikein toteutettuna ajat hyvää asiaa, mutta ratkaisut puuttuu. Sinulla on yksi lause, jota puolustat koko ajan, mutta oikeat toteuskeinot puuttuu. Noita ruuhkamaksuja ja tietulleja ei vaan voi tökätä tuonne keskustaan tuolla ajattelutavalla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Antakaahan kun selvennän asian nyt vielä toivottavasti viimeistä kertaa. Ketään ei kiinnosta se, että matka-aika nopeutuu pari-kolme minuuttia! Se, ettet käytä verbiä haitata on juuri sitä kiertelyä selvästi asiasta josta jo mainitsin. Ja selvennän vielä senkin, että jos todistetaan tietullien olevan enemmän hyödyksi niin asetun todisteiden taakse, mutta et yksinkertaisesti voi verrata Tukholmaa Helsinkiin kun siellä asiat on muutenkin paremmin tämän asian suhteen. Siellä yksityisautoilu, joukkoliikenne ja kävelykeskusta toimii symbioosissa hyödyttämällä toisiaan eikä vaan haittaamalla yhtä osapuolta.


Käyn usein Tukholmassa ja näin tosiaan asia on. Ammatikseen keskustassa liikkuvien hyöty on suuri myös rahallisesti mitattuna. Siitä on tässä viestiketjussa lukuisia puheenvuoroja. Merkityksellinen seikka on myös se että työn suorittaja ajaa asiakkaan luokse nopeammin, jolloin laskutus perustuu enemmän asiakkaan luona suoritettavaan työhön eikä matka-aikaan.




> Ja sitä ei ole millään muotoa todistettu, että autoilijat haluaisivat tietullit ja maksavat ne mielellään jos saavat asiansa hoidettua pari minuuttia nopeammin ja tätä en voi liikaa korostaa. Kukaan autoilija ei hyödy ruuhkamaksuista vaan he kaikki siinä häviävät rahansa, mikäli ei tehdä kompromisseja. Jos autoilijoiden elämää oikeasti helpotettaisiin, se olisi se keskustatunneli ja silloin maksan ruuhkamaksut mukisematta kun saan jotain vastineeksi. Mututuntumalta on helppo puhua lähes kaikkien autoilijoiden puolesta tässä asiassa.


En itse halua puhua mututuntumalta. Kaivan koko ajan  lähteitä, jotka puhuvat tietullien puolesta.  Kompromisseja on nimenomaan se että asetetaan tietullit ainoastaan Helsingin ydinkeskusta-alueelle ja sinnekin päiväsaikaan tai ruuhka-aikaan. Ns. liitosauleilla ja kaupungin reunoilla saisi edelleen ajaa entiseen malliin.  Tällä esityksellä saataisiin pieni osa Kokoomuksesta tietullien taakse, jolloin vastaefektiä ei myöhemmin tulisi mahdollisten poliittisten voimasuhteiden muuttuessa.




> Kysytääs asia näin päin, kun valitsimme itsellemme hallituksen keväällä niin tajusiko varmasti kaikki minkä puolesta äänestivät? Asia nyt vain on niin, että tietty politiikka onnistuu hyvin jossain ja huonosti jossain, mutta on syytä katsoa kokonaiskuvaa eikä keskittyä yksittäisiin asioihin. Jonkun Ravintolan myynti saattaa nousta hetkellisesti tai kokonaan, mutta toisaalta samaan aikaan tapahtuu myös negatiivisia asioita ymmärrä se.


Kokonaiskuvan katsomistahan se nimeomaan on kun todetaan että rautakauppa,huonekaluliike ja muu raskaampien tavaroiden kauppa muuttaa keskustasta pois. Loput yrityksistä hyötyy puhdasilmaisista kävelykaduista eikä kyseessä ole hetkellinen ilmiö.




> Raivostuttavaa kun yrität vääntää rautalangasta asioiden positiivisia puolia koko ajan katsomatta muita vaikutuksia, täällä kuitenkin kaikki lienevät sitä mieltä, että keskustasta pitäisi tehdä viihtyisämpi, mutta se ei ole yksinkertaisesti niin yksinkertaista, että tökätään vaan kävelykadut ja ruuhkamaksut ja homma sillä selvä. Olen täysin valmis asettumaan ruuhkamaksujen ja kävelykeskustan taakse jos pidetään toteuskeinot kunnossa, mutta selkeästi oikeanlainen toteutus ei kiinnosta osaa teistä tai valtuustoa jolloin eteen tulee jossain vaiheessa tilanne, jossa ihmetellään, että Mikäs tässä nyt oikein meni pieleen?, jonka jälkeen oikeat toteutuskeinot omaava sanoo Mitäs minä sanoin? ja sen todetaan olevan jotain helkkarin jälkiviisautta. Selvennän nyt vielä Salomaa tämän sinulle, oikein toteutettuna ajat hyvää asiaa, mutta ratkaisut puuttuu. Sinulla on yksi lause, jota puolustat koko ajan, mutta oikeat toteuskeinot puuttuu. Noita ruuhkamaksuja ja tietulleja ei vaan voi tökätä tuonne keskustaan tuolla ajattelutavalla.


Ei tässä ole kyseessä mikään Salomaan visio, jota olen väkisin ajamassa. Edes yksi puolue ei voi Helsingissä ajaa yksinään mitään hanketta läpi, vaan tarvitsee muiden tukea. Voin lohduttaa sinua, että ruuhkamaksut ovat tulossa jossain vaiheessa, mutta vuosiahan siihen menee koska myönnän että hankkeen jarruttajilla on vähän liiankin suurta pelivoimaa.

Sinulta voisi kysyä, että eikö meidän valitsema kaupunginvaltuusto saa toteuttaa valitsijoidensa tahtoa ?

----------


## Bellatrix

> Antakaahan kun selvennän asian nyt vielä toivottavasti viimeistä kertaa. Ketään ei kiinnosta se, että matka-aika nopeutuu pari-kolme minuuttia! Se, ettet käytä verbiä haitata on juuri sitä kiertelyä selvästi asiasta josta jo mainitsin. Ja selvennän vielä senkin, että jos todistetaan tietullien olevan enemmän hyödyksi niin asetun todisteiden taakse, mutta et yksinkertaisesti voi verrata Tukholmaa Helsinkiin kun siellä asiat on muutenkin paremmin tämän asian suhteen. Siellä yksityisautoilu, joukkoliikenne ja kävelykeskusta toimii symbioosissa hyödyttämällä toisiaan eikä vaan haittaamalla yhtä osapuolta.
> 
> Ja sitä ei ole millään muotoa todistettu, että autoilijat haluaisivat tietullit ja maksavat ne mielellään jos saavat asiansa hoidettua pari minuuttia nopeammin ja tätä en voi liikaa korostaa. Kukaan autoilija ei hyödy ruuhkamaksuista vaan he kaikki siinä häviävät rahansa, mikäli ei tehdä kompromisseja. Jos autoilijoiden elämää oikeasti helpotettaisiin, se olisi se keskustatunneli ja silloin maksan ruuhkamaksut mukisematta kun saan jotain vastineeksi. Mututuntumalta on helppo puhua lähes kaikkien autoilijoiden puolesta tässä asiassa.
> 
> Kysytääs asia näin päin, kun valitsimme itsellemme hallituksen keväällä niin tajusiko varmasti kaikki minkä puolesta äänestivät? Asia nyt vain on niin, että tietty politiikka onnistuu hyvin jossain ja huonosti jossain, mutta on syytä katsoa kokonaiskuvaa eikä keskittyä yksittäisiin asioihin. Jonkun Ravintolan myynti saattaa nousta hetkellisesti tai kokonaan, mutta toisaalta samaan aikaan tapahtuu myös negatiivisia asioita ymmärrä se.
> 
> Raivostuttavaa kun yrität vääntää rautalangasta asioiden positiivisia puolia koko ajan katsomatta muita vaikutuksia, täällä kuitenkin kaikki lienevät sitä mieltä, että keskustasta pitäisi tehdä viihtyisämpi, mutta se ei ole yksinkertaisesti niin yksinkertaista, että tökätään vaan kävelykadut ja ruuhkamaksut ja homma sillä selvä. Olen täysin valmis asettumaan ruuhkamaksujen ja kävelykeskustan taakse jos pidetään toteuskeinot kunnossa, mutta selkeästi oikeanlainen toteutus ei kiinnosta osaa teistä tai valtuustoa jolloin eteen tulee jossain vaiheessa tilanne, jossa ihmetellään, että Mikäs tässä nyt oikein meni pieleen?, jonka jälkeen oikeat toteutuskeinot omaava sanoo Mitäs minä sanoin? ja sen todetaan olevan jotain helkkarin jälkiviisautta. Selvennän nyt vielä Salomaa tämän sinulle, oikein toteutettuna ajat hyvää asiaa, mutta ratkaisut puuttuu. Sinulla on yksi lause, jota puolustat koko ajan, mutta oikeat toteuskeinot puuttuu. Noita ruuhkamaksuja ja tietulleja ei vaan voi tökätä tuonne keskustaan tuolla ajattelutavalla.


Jotenkin tuntuu siltä että sinä ja minä olemme täällä ainoat jotka ns. näkevät metsän puilta.

Mitä tulee sitten Tukholmaan niin paitsi ruuhkamaksut (eli "tungosvero" kuten siellä tätä sanatarkasti nimitetään) siellä on toteutettu viime vuosina myös:
- Mittavat autoliikenteen parantamistoimet: Norra Länken ja Södra Länken tunneleineen jotka yhdessä jo aiemmin olemassa olleen E20 -tien osan eli Essingeledenin kanssa muodostavat lopultakin Tukholmalle yhtenäisen keskustan ohittavan kehätien Värmdöledeniltä Sicklasta Lidingöön asti.
- Tväbanan -raitiotie Sicklasta Solnaan (jatkorakentaminen menossa parasta aikaa) joka yhdistää kaikki juna- ja metroradat
- Ruuhkamaksukokeilun ("Stockholmsförsöket") aluksi SL lisäsi tuntuvasti suoria bussilinjoja eteenkin Nackan, Värmdön ja Huddingen suuntiin -eli alueille jonne raideyhteydet olivat joko huonot tai niitä ei ollut ollenkaan
- ns. Citybanan eli uusi paikallisliikenteen käyttöön tarkoitettu raideyhteys Södermalmin ja Tomtebodan välille joka parantaa huomattavasti Tukholman keskustan saavutettavuutta lähiliikennejunilla.

Mitäpä vastaavaa sitten Helsingissä tehdään? No, puuhastellaan Tvärbanaa etäisesti muistuttavan raidejokerin kimpussa, hankaloitetaan (HSL:n sivuilla esitettyjen kommenttien perusteella) ihmisten matkustamista joukkoliikenteellä tekemällä entisistä hyvin toimineista yhteyksistä vaihdollisia uusien runkolinjojen ja linjastosuunnitelmien myötä sekä tehdään joukkoliikenteen käyttöä entistä kalliimmaksi lisäämällä matkalippujen hintaan maksu rahan lataamisesta matkakortille -sanokaas joku missä muualla tällainen idioottisysteemi on käytössä sillä minä en tiedä? Sen tiedän että ei ainakaan Tukholmassa, Lontoossa, Amsterdamissa, Berliinissä, Wienissä, Barcelonassa, Teneriffalla, Las Vegasissa...

----------


## Salomaa

r-kioskin ei kannattaisi lisätä mitään matkalipun hintaan, koska lippuasiakkaat ostava useasti samalla muutakin. Asiakkaiden kokonaismäärässä lippuasiakkaiden osuus on merkittävä.

Matkakortti pitäisi voida ladata netissä. En tiedä, mikä veruke tai todellinen syy sen käyttöönottoa nyt estää.

----------


## Bussimies

> Ei minua kiinnosta tutkimukset joita on tehty Tukholmassa, Göteborgissa tai missään muuallakaan Suomen ulkopuolella sillä niistä ei voi vetää minkäänlaista johtopäätöstä siitä, miten maksuihin Suomessa ja pääkaupunkiseudulla suhtaudutaan. Niistä nähdään ainoastaan kyseisen kaupungin tilanne.
> 
> Niin kauan kuin meillä Suomessa ei ole tehty riippumatonta, luotettavaa ja kattavaa tutkimusta asiasta kaikki spekulaatiot miten asiat voisivat olla tai eivät voisi olla ovat täysin turhia eivätkä omaa faktapohjaisen totuuden asemaa suuntaan tai toiseen.



Nyt en ota kantaa itse asiaan - ruuhkamaksuihin tai tunneleihin, vaan argumentaatioon. Jos argumentoidaan, että ruuhkamaksuja ei tulisi ottaa käyttöön, onko silloin ihmisten mielipide asiasta, josta heillä itsellään ei ole minkäänlaista kokemusta kovin validi ja pitäisikö sille antaa kovin suurta painoarvoa päätöksenteossa? On eri asia kysyä mielipidettä asiasta, josta suurimmalla osalla on omakohtaista kokemusta ja tehdä tutkimustulosten perusteella johtopäätöksiä. Sellaiselle mielipiteelle kannattaa antaa painoarvoa, koska se perustuu käytännön kokemukseen tosielämästä. 

On tunnettu tosiasia, että monia uusia asioita vastustetaan jo pelkästään ihmisen luontaisen muutosvastarinnan vuoksi. Päättäjien on toki kyettävä ottamaan mielipidetulokset huomioon, mutta sillä ei vielä pötkitä pitkälle. Päätösten kun tulisi perustua tutkittuun tietoon - ei vain mielipiteisiin - päätöksen yhdyskuntaan vaikuttavista seurauksista ja tämän huomioon ottamiseksi olisi kyettävä vielä ottamaan opiksi muiden kokemuksista, jotta ei heitetä yhteisiä varoja hukkaan päätöksiin ja hankkeisiin, joiden seurauksista ei ole minkäänlaista käsitystä.

Näin ollen esimerkiksi uusien joukkoliikennehankkeiden (kuten metron laajentaminen, kehärata, Raide-Jokeri tai muiden kaupunkien uudet raitiotiet) päätöksissä ei ihmisten mielipiteelle kyseisten hankkeiden "järkevyydestä" voi ja kannata antaa liian suurta painoarvoa päätöksenteossa. Ihmisillä ei ole eikä voi olla etukäteen kokemusta juuri näiden hankkeiden toimivuudesta, koska niitä ei ole vielä toteutettu. Harva myöskään ottaa selvää asioista niin suuressa laajuudessa, mihin päättäjien on asemansa vuoksi velvollisuus perehtyä. Virkamiesten tekemä valmistelu ja teetetyt tutkimukset ovat lähes poikkeuksetta niin kattavia, ettei muut kuin asiaan vihkiytyneet jaksa niitä perata läpi. 

Ihmisten mielipiteet hankkeista ja niiden järkevyydestä ovat kaiken lisäksi jatkuvassa muutoksessa. Hankkeiden toteuttamisen jälkeen mielipiteet ovat usein hyvin erilaisia, kuin ennen toteuttamista. Lisäksi on tietenkin vielä identiteettipolitiikan vaikutus. Joidenkin asioiden koetaan olevan niin vahvasti sidoksissa omaan identiteettiin, ettei niistä kantaa muodostettaessa tutkitulle tiedolle haluta antaa sille kuuluvaa roolia ja esimerkiksi muiden kaupunkien kokemukset saatetaan pyrkiä kiistämään tai niille ei _haluta_ antaa painoarvoa. Tämä koskee myös ruuhkamaksuja tai keskustatunnelia. 

On pystyttävä luottamaan siihen, että muiden kaupunkien tekemistä päätöksistä voidaan vetää johtopäätöksiä soveltuvin osin myös Suomessa, vaikka yhteiskunnassa ja toimintaympäristöissä muutoin olisi eroavaisuuksia. Nämä eroavaisuudet pitää tunnistaa ja sen perusteella tehdä vaikutusten arviointi todennäköisistä seurauksista meidän toimintaympäristössämme. Paikallisista eroavaisuuksista huolimatta useimmiten on kuitenkin olemassa lainalaisuuksia, joiden voi olettaa toimivan suunnilleen samoin riippumatta toimintaympäristöstä. Nämä lainalaisuudet perustuvat usein käyttäytymistieteiden esille tuomiin tutkimustuloksiin ja niitä tukeviin havaintoihin reaalimaailmasta. 

Lisäksi on myös hyväksyttävä se, että täydellistä varmuutta emme voi etukäteen saada mistään, vaan riittävä varmuus todennäköisistä vaikutuksista on se, minkä pohjalle päätösten tulisi rakentua. Mitä suuremmasta ja kalliimmasta hankkeesta on kyse, sitä tarkempaa selvitystyötä muualta saatuine kokemuksineen on toki lupa odottaa. Lisäksi on hankkeita, joissa on mahdollista edetä kokeilujen kautta ja tehdä lopulliset päätökset niistä saatujen kokemusten perusteella. Suurissa infrahankkeissa tähän ei luonnollisestikaan ole mahdollisuutta.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos mennään ajassa taaksepäin 70-luvun alkuun ja autoilijat olisivat saaneet päättää, tuleeko nopeusrajoituksia tai tuleeko turvavöitä. Urkki otti kantaa, mutta täytyy todeta näin jälkeenpäin että virkamiehet kuuntelivat niitä autoilijoiden mielipiteitä tai sitten jättivät yksinkertaisesti työnsä hoitamatta. 1972 kuoli 1156 henkilöä liikenteessä.

Turvavyöt tuli ja nopeusrajoitukset. Saattaa joku vauhtiveikko valittaa vieläkin, mutta ihmishenkiä säästyy.

Tietullit ja kävelykeskusta ovat tulossa, jos niitä argumentteja hyödynnetään. Vauhtiveikoilla on oma mielipiteensä, hehän eivät mielipidettään vaihda, koska se on oikea. Psykologit ja sosiologian tutkijat tuntevat ilmiön.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-6442260

----------


## Melamies

> Jos mennään ajassa taaksepäin 70-luvun alkuun ja autoilijat olisivat saaneet päättää, tuleeko nopeusrajoituksia tai tuleeko turvavöitä. Urkki otti kantaa, mutta täytyy todeta näin jälkeenpäin että virkamiehet kuuntelivat niitä autoilijoiden mielipiteitä tai sitten jättivät yksinkertaisesti työnsä hoitamatta. 1972 kuoli 1156 henkilöä liikenteessä.
> 
> Turvavyöt tuli ja nopeusrajoitukset. Saattaa joku vauhtiveikko valittaa vieläkin, mutta ihmishenkiä säästyy.
> 
> Tietullit ja kävelykeskusta ovat tulossa, jos niitä argumentteja hyödynnetään. Vauhtiveikoilla on oma mielipiteensä, hehän eivät mielipidettään vaihda, koska se on oikea. Psykologit ja sosiologian tutkijat tuntevat ilmiön.
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-6442260


Urkki toisaalta käskytti limusiinsa kuskia kaahaamaan, no hänhän luuli olevansa Suomen diktaattori. Ylen uutisessa hupaisaa on myös poliisin tapa kutsua sakotettavia asiakkaiksi.

Kävelykeskusta ei vaadi tietulleja, vaan keskustatunnelin.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Vauhtiveikoilla on oma mielipiteensä, hehän eivät mielipidettään vaihda, koska se on oikea. Psykologit ja sosiologian tutkijat tuntevat ilmiön.


Tätä samaa mukaillen: Tietulleja ja kävelykeskustaa haluavilla ja keskustatunnelia vastustavilla on oma mielipiteensä, hehän eivät mielipidettään vaihda, koska se on oikea. Psykologit ja sosiologian tutkijat tuntevat ilmiön.

----------


## hamalhel

Ruuhkamaksuissa olennaista on suojella tiettyjä liikennevirtoja maksulta ja toisaalta rahastaa epätoivottuja liikennevirtoja. Liikenne satamiin on suojeltava liikennevirta. Yksi tapa suojella sataman liikennettä on putkittaa se maksualueen läpi. Ainoa järkevä putki on tällöin tunneli laivoille tai maksualueen rajaaminen satamien ulkopuolelle.

Ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönotossa käytetään kaltevan pinnan strategiaa. Kenelläkään ei varmaan ole kovin huonoja fiiliksiä mikäli pitkänsillan yli ajaminen olisi maksullista ja maksualueena Kruununhaka Liisankadun päästä, kuitenkin Pohjoisranta ja reitti laivoille maksualueen ulkopuolella ja lännessä Mechelininkatu sallien maksuttoman kulkemisen Tallinnan laivoille. Maksuvyöhykkeenä tämä olisi poliittisesti hyväksyttävä, mutta se ei ole varsinainen tavoite.

Nimittäin tavoite lienee linjalla Meilahti-Pasila-Kalasatama, jossa ei ole kapasiteettia ja tämä liikennetukos hankaloittaa liikennettä keskustaan. Linjat 500 ja 510 ovat pilkantekoa mistään runkolinjoista kun ne seisovat liikennevaloissa Pasilassa varmaan 10 minuuttia yhteensä. Liikennevaloetuuksia ei varmaankaan voida rakentaa, koska muuten liikenne puuroutuu. Liikennettä pitää siis vähentää. Lisäksi Aleksis Kivenkadun / Teollisuuskadun varren toimistojen liikenteen rokottaminen olisi taloudellisesti hyvin kannattavaa. Samoin Nordenskiöldinkadulle on vaikeaa löytää korvaavaa reittiä. Tietulliasemien lopulliset asemat lienevät Kulosaaren sillalla, Vanhankaupungikoskella (Viikintie ja Lahdenväylä), Tuusulanväylän ja Pohjolankadun risteys, Hämeenlinnanväylän pää, Vihdintien pääradan ylitys ja Pitäjänmäen radan alikulku. Lisäksi muutama asema pikkuteille. Tällä maksurajalla saataisiin paljon rahaa mm. positiivisen syrjinnän rahoittamiseen itähelsinkiläisissä kouluissa.

----------


## tkp

> Vauhtiveikoilla on oma mielipiteensä, hehän eivät mielipidettään vaihda, koska se on oikea. Psykologit ja sosiologian tutkijat tuntevat ilmiön.


Kutsutaan myös mielipiteenvapaudeksi. saa olla ihan vapaasti jotain mieltä asiasta, on se sitten väärä tai oikea. Ilmiön tunnistamiseen ei tarvita psykologia tai sosiologian tutkijaa koska se on jokaisen perusoikeus

----------


## Salomaa

> Tätä samaa mukaillen: Tietulleja ja kävelykeskustaa haluavilla ja keskustatunnelia vastustavilla on oma mielipiteensä, hehän eivät mielipidettään vaihda, koska se on oikea. Psykologit ja sosiologian tutkijat tuntevat ilmiön.


vaihtoivatpas, mutta toiseen suuntaan: SDP kannatti ensin tunnelia, mutta siirtyi sitten vastustamaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:05 ----------




> Kutsutaan myös mielipiteenvapaudeksi. saa olla ihan vapaasti jotain mieltä asiasta, on se sitten väärä tai oikea. Ilmiön tunnistamiseen ei tarvita psykologia tai sosiologian tutkijaa koska se on jokaisen perusoikeus


Tärkeä asia mielipiteenvapaus, Helsingin valtuuston päättäjistä 73% ei kannata keskustatunnelia. Alkeellinen numeroiden hahmottaminen tarvitaan päättelemään, meneekö tunnelihanke joskus valtuustossa läpi.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tärkeä asia mielipiteenvapaus, Helsingin valtuuston päättäjistä 73% ei kannata keskustatunnelia. Alkeellinen numeroiden hahmottaminen tarvitaan päättelemään, meneekö tunnelihanke joskus valtuustossa läpi.


Mikä taas ei todista yhtään mitään siitä, mitä helsinkiläiset, siis me jotka tässä Helsinki -nimisessä kaupungissa asumme, olemme asiasta mieltä. En väitä, että olisin omine mielipiteineni enemmistön puolella (tosin en ennen tätä tunneliasiaa olisi voinut kuvitellakkaan joutuvani joskus sanomaan että olen jostain asiasta kokoomuslaisen poliitikon kanssa täysin samaa mieltä mutta näin vaan omaksi järkytykseksenikin pääsi nyt käymään), mutta en voi myöskään todeta olevani vähemmistössä sillä kaupunkilaisten mielipidettä asiasta ei ole kysytty joten sitä ei yksinkertaisesti tiedetä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tärkeä asia mielipiteenvapaus, Helsingin valtuuston päättäjistä 73% ei kannata keskustatunnelia. Alkeellinen numeroiden hahmottaminen tarvitaan päättelemään, meneekö tunnelihanke joskus valtuustossa läpi.


Minusta tätä keskustelua on hauska seurata sivusta ja katsoa, kuinka syvälle poteroihin kumpikin osapuoli kaivautuvat. Tähän kohtaan kuitenkin pieni huomautus: ei pidä elää sellaisessa harhassa, jossa kuvittelee valtuutettujen mielipiteillä olevan merkitystä.

Kunnallispoliittinen päätöksenteko menee niin, että suurten puolueiden vaikuttajat ja keskeiset virkamiehet sopivat asiat keskenään. Sitten kun asiasta On Sovittu, niin kukin puolue kertoo valtuutetuileen, mitä mieltä asiasta tulee olla ja miten siitä tulee äänestää. Korkeintaan lautakuntatasolla saatetaan jotain päätöksiä vähän yllättäen vielä estää, mutta valtuustossa ei oikeastaan koskaan.

Mitä keskustatunnelin kanssa todella tapahtui, sitä me emme saa koskaan tietää. Tai emme ainakaan vuosikymmeniin. Jokin siellä käänsi demarien pään, mutta mikä? Olisiko pitänyt saunottaa paremmin, tarjosiko joku paremmat lehmänkaupat? Teoriassa on kai mahdollista ihan sekin, että hintalappu nyt vaan hirvitti.

Sama pätee tietysti myös valtakunnanpolitiikassa. Ei eduskunta mitään päätä, eikä kansanedustajien mielipiteillä ole merkitystä. Asiat on päätetty kauan ennen kuin ne tuodaan saliin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Minusta tätä keskustelua on hauska seurata sivusta ja katsoa, kuinka syvälle poteroihin kumpikin osapuoli kaivautuvat. Tähän kohtaan kuitenkin pieni huomautus: ei pidä elää sellaisessa harhassa, jossa kuvittelee valtuutettujen mielipiteillä olevan merkitystä.


En minä missään poterossa ole, jos totean valtuuston selkeän enemmistön(yli 70%) kannan. Tuota väitettä voisi kanssa pelkästään seurata sivussa, kun aletaan väittämään ettei valtuutettujen mielipiteillä ole merkitystä. Mikäköhän tässä mahtaa olla lähde ?






> Kunnallispoliittinen päätöksenteko menee niin, että suurten puolueiden vaikuttajat ja keskeiset virkamiehet sopivat asiat keskenään. Sitten kun asiasta On Sovittu, niin kukin puolue kertoo valtuutetuileen, mitä mieltä asiasta tulee olla ja miten siitä tulee äänestää. Korkeintaan lautakuntatasolla saatetaan jotain päätöksiä vähän yllättäen vielä estää, mutta valtuustossa ei oikeastaan koskaan.


Koskee osittain joitakin linjauksia, mutta ei pidä paikkaansa väitteenä päätöksenteosta yleensä.




> Mitä keskustatunnelin kanssa todella tapahtui, sitä me emme saa koskaan tietää. Tai emme ainakaan vuosikymmeniin. Jokin siellä käänsi demarien pään, mutta mikä? Olisiko pitänyt saunottaa paremmin, tarjosiko joku paremmat lehmänkaupat? Teoriassa on kai mahdollista ihan sekin, että hintalappu nyt vaan hirvitti.


sinä olet aktiivinen joukkoliikennnekeskustelija sekä seuraat asioita, siksi ihmettelen vähän tuota edellista. Mikä demarien pään käänsi, kerron, joka puolueessa nuorempia alkaa tulla vanhempien tilalle. Joka asteettain tai rysäyksittäin vaaleissa. Vanhoissa miespuolisissa demareissa oli vielä yksityisautoilun kiihkeitä puolustajia. Sitten puolueeseen tuli nuorempaa väkeä, joka itsekään ei liikkunut omalla autolla sekä toisaalta painotti enemmän joukkoliikennettä. oli siis vain ajan kysymys, missä kohtaa demarit luopuvat vanhentuneesta kannastaan. 




> Sama pätee tietysti myös valtakunnanpolitiikassa. Ei eduskunta mitään päätä, eikä kansanedustajien mielipiteillä ole merkitystä. Asiat on päätetty kauan ennen kuin ne tuodaan saliin.


Lain sisältöä koskeva työ tehdään valiokunnissa, mutta jos Sinä tuollaisia rupeat täällä väittämään että eduskunta ei mitään päätä, niin milläs tiellä sitten ollaan ?

----------


## Melamies

> Alkeellinen numeroiden hahmottaminen tarvitaan päättelemään, meneekö tunnelihanke joskus valtuustossa läpi.


Vastaavasti voidaan sitten päätellä, että oikeaa kävelykeskustaa ei ole tulossa. :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:33 ----------




> Ruuhkamaksuissa olennaista on suojella tiettyjä liikennevirtoja maksulta ja toisaalta rahastaa epätoivottuja liikennevirtoja. Liikenne satamiin on suojeltava liikennevirta. Yksi tapa suojella sataman liikennettä on putkittaa se maksualueen läpi. Ainoa järkevä putki on tällöin tunneli laivoille tai maksualueen rajaaminen satamien ulkopuolelle.


Viimeksi kun ajoin Ruotsissa E4:sta Tukholmaan Vikingin laivalle, tuli myöhemmin postissa (varsin pieni huomioiden maksun kertaluontoisuus) ruuhkamaksu, joka piti kuitenkin maksaa pankin kautta. Mieluummin olisin maksanut sen tietulliportilla, mutta sellaista ei siellä ollut. Kaikkein mieluiten olisin kuitenkin jättänyt sen maksamatta, mutta eihän Vikingille voi siellä ajaa joutumatta ajamaan ruuhkamaksuvyöhykkeen läpi.
En henkilökohtaisesti tunne ketään joka maksaisi Helsingissä ruuhkamaksuja mielellään. Pysäköinnin kalleus keskustassa on jo melkoinen ruuhkamaksu tai tietulli, joka on varmasti suurin ja ilmeisen tehokas tapa rajoittaa keskustaan suuntautuvaa henkilöautoliikennettä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Vastaavasti voidaan sitten päätellä, että oikeaa kävelykeskustaa ei ole tulossa.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:33 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Kävelykeskustan suunnittelu ja tunneli on nyt erotettu toisistaan kahdeksi eri asiaksi. Kävelykeskustan suunnittelua jatketaan. Mutta todeta täytyy että ne ovat pätkiä siellä ja täällä. 

kannattaa lukea myös tämä linkki:
https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006251131.html

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:56 ----------

MTV-uutiset:

_Helsingin Sanomien mukaan SDP:n päätös tarkoittaa sitä, että 1,4 miljardin euron tunnelihanke kaatuisi. Ainoastaan kokoomus on tällä hetkellä hankkeen kannalla.

Demarien ryhmänjohtaja Eveliina Heinäluoma sanoo HS:lle, että tunnelin hintalappu on liian suuri, eikä uskottavia suunnitelmia rahoituspohjasta ole näköpiirissä.

SDP muistuttaa, että Helsinki on sitoutunut kasvattamaan kestävien liikennemuotojen osuutta. Keskustatunnelin on puolestaan selvityksessä todettu lisäävän yksityisautoilua ja näin ollen päästöjä._

Tässä aika luontevaa perustelua keskustatunnelin hylkäämiselle. Kyllä nämä ovat olleet useamman kerran esillä SDP:n päättävissä elimissä.

----------


## fani

Jännä, että ihmiset eivät oikein tajua, että oikean kunnollisen, toimivan kävelykeskustan saa ainoastaan jos siirtää pakollisen ajoneuvoliikenteen pois tieltä - eli tässä tapauksessa maan alle.

----------


## Salomaa

> Jännä, että ihmiset eivät oikein tajua, että oikean kunnollisen, toimivan kävelykeskustan saa ainoastaan jos siirtää pakollisen ajoneuvoliikenteen pois tieltä - eli tässä tapauksessa maan alle.


MIhin tutkittuun tietoon väitteesi perustuu. Laita ne lähteet tähän kaikkien luettavaksi !

----------


## fani

> MIhin tutkittuun tietoon väitteesi perustuu. Laita ne lähteet tähän kaikkien luettavaksi !


Ei vaan sinä kerrot vaihtoehdon tälle. Kieltää yksityisautoilu? Lisätä ruuhkia? Laittaa ihan poskettomat ruuhkamaksut? Siinä on sinulle kolme vaihtoehtoa mistä valita. Kaikki noista on huonoja vaihtoehtoja, joista joku toteutuu tai on pakko toteuttaa.

1. Yksityisautoilun kieltäminen, että keskustassa ei enää autoilla, vaan liikutaan kaikilla muilla tavoilla. Keskusta kuolee kun Yritykset ja liikkeet lähtee.

2. Jos saat kunnollisen kävelykeskustan niin käytettävissä olevien teiden pinta-ala vähenee, joka lisää autoilua ja ruuhkia siellä missä se on vielä mahdollista. Liikenteen sujuvuus kärsii. Keskusta kuolee.

3. Kumoaa vaihtoehdon 2, mutta toisaalta sitten kukaan ei kukaan autoilija halua enää keskustaan tulla tekemään yhtään mitään. Ei yrittämään, eikä töihin. Keskusta kuolee.

Minkä valitsisit? Nämä vaihtoehdot on ihan maalaisjärjellä ajateltuja ja voit tulla itsekin samaan tulokseen. Kunnollinen kävelykeskusta ei ole muutama kävelykatu siellä täällä. Vasn hyvin saavutettava ja laaja yhtenäinen katujen verkosto. Ja jos välttämättä haluat jostain jonkun esimerkin niin katso Tukholmaa. Se on elinvoimainen paikka vaan sepä ei johdu siitä, että siellä ehdoin tahdoin hankaloitetaan autoilua vaan siitä, että siihen tehdään myös investointeja + joukkoliikenne on parempaa. Helsingistä sen sijaan työpaikat vuotavat ja autoilla ei ole läheskään niin hyvät oltavat kuin Tukholmassa. Keskustatunneli, ruuhkamaksut ja kävelykeskusta ovat asioita, jotka pitää kaikki toteuttaa samoihin aikoihin. 

Tajuatko edes miten tärkeä liikkumismuoto yksityisautoilu oikeastaan on? Et ole ehkä koskaan istunut auton kyydissä. Et tiedäkään miten monta tuntia olet elämästäsi hukannut.

----------


## Bellatrix

> MIhin tutkittuun tietoon väitteesi perustuu. Laita ne lähteet tähän kaikkien luettavaksi !


Ei siihen mitään tutkimuksia tarvita, johan sen maalais... sori, kaupunkilaisjärkikin sanoo -tosin ei ehkä kaikilla. Toki, voihan sen autoliikenteen siirtää paitsi maan ALAPUOLELLE, myös maan YLÄPUOLELLE, eli silloille. Mutta TÄSTÄ asiasta varmaan kaikki olemme samaa mieltä että se on se typerin mahdollinen idea.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei siihen mitään tutkimuksia tarvita, johan sen maalais... sori, kaupunkilaisjärkikin sanoo -tosin ei ehkä kaikilla. Toki, voihan sen autoliikenteen siirtää paitsi maan ALAPUOLELLE, myös maan YLÄPUOLELLE, eli silloille. Mutta TÄSTÄ asiasta varmaan kaikki olemme samaa mieltä että se on se typerin mahdollinen idea.


Vai ei tarvita - ymmärsithän että koko joukko virkamiehiä, poliitikkoja sekä tämän Joukkoliikennefoorumin kirjoittajia on kanssasi eri mieltä.

----------


## fani

> Ei siihen mitään tutkimuksia tarvita, johan sen maalais... sori, kaupunkilaisjärkikin sanoo -tosin ei ehkä kaikilla. Toki, voihan sen autoliikenteen siirtää paitsi maan ALAPUOLELLE, myös maan YLÄPUOLELLE, eli silloille. Mutta TÄSTÄ asiasta varmaan kaikki olemme samaa mieltä että se on se typerin mahdollinen idea.


Kyllä. Autoilu tarvitsee siirtää johonkin ylös tai alas, mutta on vielä kolmaskin vaihtoehto. Ulos. Henkilökohtaisesti ajattelen, ettei keskustalle tarvitse välttämättä antaa kuoliniskua, jolloin autoilu tulee organisoida uudelleen keskustassa maan alle, mutta jos kerran tätä ei haluta tehdä niin se siirtyy ihan luonnostaan hankalan keskustan ulkopuolelle, jolloin päästöt kasvaa kun joukkoliikenne ei ole kehyskunnissa, tai oikeastaan edes ykkösen ulkopuolella niin hyvää.

Meidän keskusta on jo nykyisellään aikamoinen mottialue. Se ei ole oikeastaan kaiken keskellä vaan se on sellainen umpikuja tulit sitten mistä tahansa. Kaikista järkevin keskusta olisi sellainen, jonka läpi pääsee helposti. Minua jo nykyisellään ärsyttää suunnattomasti välillä ajaa sinne tai sieltä. Ei ole millään muotoa mielekästä ja vielä vähemmän mielekästä sinne on mennä julkisilla. Minun näkökulmasta Helsinki ei ole hirveän onnistunut kaupunki, mutta siitä voisi tehdä paremman muutamalla yksinkertaisella toimenpiteellä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:38 ----------




> Vai ei tarvita - ymmärsithän että koko joukko virkamiehiä, poliitikkoja sekä tämän Joukkoliikennefoorumin kirjoittajia on kanssasi eri mieltä.


Maalais- tai kaupunkilaisjärjellä voimme arvioida vaikutukset, jonka jälkeen tutkimukset asiasta sen toteavat todeksi. Vaan onko mielekästä maksaa tälläisestä tutkimuksesta, jonka vaikutukset kaikki sisäistävät jo etukäteen?

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei vaan sinä kerrot vaihtoehdon tälle. Kieltää yksityisautoilu? Lisätä ruuhkia? Laittaa ihan poskettomat ruuhkamaksut? Siinä on sinulle kolme vaihtoehtoa mistä valita. Kaikki noista on huonoja vaihtoehtoja, joista joku toteutuu tai on pakko toteuttaa.


Kun yli 75% päättäjistä toteaa että kävelykeskusta voidaan toteuttaa ilman tunnelia. sinä olet eri mieltä ja Sinun pitää esittää tutkimuksiin perustuvaa näyttöä, mutta et taida sellaista löytää mistään.




> 1. Yksityisautoilun kieltäminen, että keskustassa ei enää autoilla, vaan liikutaan kaikilla muilla tavoilla. Keskusta kuolee kun Yritykset ja liikkeet lähtee.


Tämä väitteesi on tutkimuksiin perustuen todettu vääräksi jo useamman kerran 




> 2. Jos saat kunnollisen kävelykeskustan niin käytettävissä olevien teiden pinta-ala vähenee, joka lisää autoilua ja ruuhkia siellä missä se on vielä mahdollista. Liikenteen sujuvuus kärsii. Keskusta kuolee.


Ennen tehtiin niin että kun autot lisääntyi niin levennettiin katuja, nyt tehdään toisin. Teet virheen siinä kun et myönnä ajoneuvomäärän vähenemistä, kun kaikki rajoittavat toimenpiteet alkavat vaikuttaa.




> 3. Kumoaa vaihtoehdon 2, mutta toisaalta sitten kukaan ei kukaan autoilija halua enää keskustaan tulla tekemään yhtään mitään. Ei yrittämään, eikä töihin. Keskusta kuolee.


Onko Kööpenhaminen keskusta kuollut ? Onko Tukholman keskusta kuollut ? Onko Tarton keskusta kuollut ? ONko Mikkelin keskusta kuollut ? Minkä kaupungin keskusta kuoli kun yksityisautoilua rajoitettiin ?




> Minkä valitsisit? Nämä vaihtoehdot on ihan maalaisjärjellä ajateltuja ja voit tulla itsekin samaan tulokseen. Kunnollinen kävelykeskusta ei ole muutama kävelykatu siellä täällä. Vasn hyvin saavutettava ja laaja yhtenäinen katujen verkosto. Ja jos välttämättä haluat jostain jonkun esimerkin niin katso Tukholmaa. Se on elinvoimainen paikka vaan sepä ei johdu siitä, että siellä ehdoin tahdoin hankaloitetaan autoilua vaan siitä, että siihen tehdään myös investointeja + joukkoliikenne on parempaa. Helsingistä sen sijaan työpaikat vuotavat ja autoilla ei ole läheskään niin hyvät oltavat kuin Tukholmassa. Keskustatunneli, ruuhkamaksut ja kävelykeskusta ovat asioita, jotka pitää kaikki toteuttaa samoihin aikoihin.


Tunneli pois tästä, ei täällä Joukkoliikennefoorumilla voida päättää tunnelin mukana pitämisestä, sen poisottamisesta päätettiin Helsingin valtuustossa.




> Tajuatko edes miten tärkeä liikkumismuoto yksityisautoilu oikeastaan on?


Se on tärkeä haja-asutusalueilla, välttämätön. Suurten kaupunkien keskustoissa muut liikkumismuodot ovat tärkeämpiä.




> Et ole ehkä koskaan istunut auton kyydissä. Et tiedäkään miten monta tuntia olet elämästäsi hukannut.


Olen ajanut ammatikseni aiemmin autoa mm. Helsingin ydinkeskustassa. Hukkaako ihminen elämästään tunteja, jos ei pääse auton kyytiin ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:49 ----------




> Kaikista järkevin keskusta olisi sellainen, jonka läpi pääsee helposti. Minua jo nykyisellään ärsyttää suunnattomasti välillä ajaa sinne tai sieltä. Ei ole millään muotoa mielekästä ja vielä vähemmän mielekästä sinne on mennä julkisilla. Minun näkökulmasta Helsinki ei ole hirveän onnistunut kaupunki, mutta siitä voisi tehdä paremman muutamalla yksinkertaisella toimenpiteellä.


Itse menen useasti junalla Pitäjänmäen asemalta keskustaan 12 minuutissa. Kuljetko Sinä aina keskustaan omalla autolla ?







> Maalais- tai kaupunkilaisjärjellä voimme arvioida vaikutukset, jonka jälkeen tutkimukset asiasta sen toteavat todeksi. Vaan onko mielekästä maksaa tälläisestä tutkimuksesta, jonka vaikutukset kaikki sisäistävät jo etukäteen?


Minkä tyyppisiä asioita Sinä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa tutkisit  huolellisesti ennen päätöksentekoa ?

----------


## hamalhel

Tukholmassa tuo ruuhkamaksu on puhdas rahankeräyskone. Maksullisuus kattaa ajan 6.00 - 18.30 ja ulottuu myös ohiajotielle. Koskee myös Tallink-Siljaa.

https://www.trafikverket.se/resa-och...t-i-stockholm/

https://www.trafikverket.se/contenta...katt_sthlm.pdf

https://transportstyrelsen.se/en/roa...-january-2020/

----------


## Salomaa

Kävelykeskusta ja tunneli on kytketty poliittisesti yhteen, ei liikenteellisistä syistä.
Olen samaa mielstä Oksalan kanssa.

https://hannuoskala.fi/2019/09/valhe...skustatunneli/

----------


## fani

Väittämiäni ei ole kertaakaan suoraan kumottu. Ehkä on yritetty, mutta siinä ei ole onnistuttu. Sitäpaitsi löysin väittämieni tueksi Tukholman - monestikin. Nimenomaan en tee sitä virhettä, että olisin myöntämättä ajoneuvoliikenteen vähentämistä ja totean siihen, että se on huonoksi keskustalle jo moneen otteeseen mainittujen syiden takia. Mielenkiintoista, että mainitset Tukholman kun juuri olen puhunut sen erinomaisuudesta mm. autoilun edistämisenkin takia. Erityisolosuhteet Helsingissä ovat osittain Tukholmaan verrannollisia, jolloin sitä voidaan käyttää esimerkkinä. 

Sen sijaan Mikkeliä et voi ottaa tähän yhtälöön mukaan. Siellä ei mitään kunnon kävelykeskustaa. Helsinkiin on saatava laaja sellainen ilmeisesti. Mikkelissä on paljon parkkipaikkoja, kaupunki on pienempi ja autoilun edellytykset siellä ovat hyvät. 

Kööpenhaminaa älä tähän myöskään vedä mukaan. Siellä on ollut jo pitkään erilainen kehityssuunta, eri olosuhteet yms.

Kyllä ihminen hukkaa tunteja jos ei pääse tekemään matkaa autolla, mikäli matkaa ei tee junalla tai metrolla ja silloinkin matkan pitää alkaa ja suuntautua aseman välittömään läheisyyteen.

En todellakaan kulje aina keskustaan omalla autolla. Yritän välttää sitä kuin ruttoa, mutta joskus on pakko kun hinta, aika, helppous ratkaisevat. Pääsääntöisesti matkani menee junan eduksi 60-40, mutta se johtuukin siitä, että useimmiten määränpääni ja lähtöpaikkani on raideliikenteen aseman välittömässä läheisyydessä.

Tutkisin joukkoliikenteessä asioita, joita ei voi niin helposti arvioida. Esimerkiksi helppoja vaihtoja en tutkisi, en sitten yhtään. Kaikki tietävät mitä se tarkottaa ja mitä pitäisi tehdä niiden eteen vaan kun ei tehdä. Esimerkiksi Dixi oli pieni parannus, mutta melko huonosti toteutettu sellainen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tukholmassa tuo ruuhkamaksu on puhdas rahankeräyskone. Maksullisuus kattaa ajan 6.00 - 18.30 ja ulottuu myös ohiajotielle. Koskee myös Tallink-Siljaa.
> 
> https://www.trafikverket.se/resa-och...t-i-stockholm/
> 
> https://www.trafikverket.se/contenta...katt_sthlm.pdf
> 
> https://transportstyrelsen.se/en/roa...-january-2020/


Ei tietulleja Helsingissä eikä Tukholmassakaan laiteta rahankeräämisen takia.

----------


## fani

> Kävelykeskusta ja tunneli on kytketty poliittisesti yhteen, ei liikenteellisistä syistä.
> Olen samaa mielstä Oksalan kanssa.
> 
> https://hannuoskala.fi/2019/09/valhe...skustatunneli/


Hän on vihreä. Ei mitään objektiivisuutta asiaan, eikä tällöin voida ottaa vakavasti. Kaikki tietävät mitä vihreät haluavat. Lopettaa yksityisautoilun, lopettaa teollisuuden ja istuttaa puita. Ole vaan samaa mieltä hänen kanssaan, mutta vihreät ei onnistu täydellisen kattavan arvioinnin toteuttamisessa osittain sen takia, että näkemykset eivät saa linjasta poiketa. Tuo ajattelutapa hänellä, että katsotaan sitten jälkeenpäin on absurdi. Voisinhan minäkin ryöstää pankin ja katsoa sitten jälkeenpäin oliko kannattavaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:39 ----------




> Ei tietulleja Helsingissä eikä Tukholmassakaan laiteta rahankeräämisen takia.


Kaikkihan tietävät, että rahaa sillä tavoitellaan. Sitä ei pidä yrittää kieltää. Jopa ruuhkamaksun puolustajat toteavat, että siitähän saisi rahaa.

Puhut muuten 70%, 73% ja yli 75% mielipiteistä ja kaikki samana päivänä. Luulisi, että niissä on vähän enemmän staattisuutta. Sitäpaitsi Kokoomus ei taida olla ainut, joka kannattaa. Eikö myös perussuomalaiset olleet varovaisesti tunnelin kannalla?

----------


## Salomaa

> Väittämiäni ei ole kertaakaan suoraan kumottu. Ehkä on yritetty, mutta siinä ei ole onnistuttu. ....


On minussa sen verran miestä tunnustamaan, että kävin Keminmaalla kuulemassa erästä Paavoa. No mitenkä se nyt tähän liittyy. Liittyy tietysti siten että hän oli aina oikeassa.

Skippaat kaikki esittämäni iloisesti. Tähän väliin sopii kysyä, että luitko Bussimiehen hyvin huolellisesti laaditun kommentin, jossa hän käsitteli perustelujen merkitystä. Lue se niin voidaan todeta että Sinun mielestä perusteluja ei tarvita, jos itse tietää.

Politiikka -sanaa on yritetty suomentaa, ja silloin on esitetty esim "yhteisten asioiden hoito". Mikkeli liittyy tähän sitenkin jos siellä pitää torilla myydä lava rukkasia, niin ei sen työn tekemiseksi mitään tutkimuksia tarvita. Mutta ei suuri muutoksia Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä voida tehdä periaatteella että "minä tiedän". Hyvä päättäjä kuuntelee myös toisia.

Voimmehän änkätä tunnelista, mutta joskus pitää myös osata tulkita ja nähdä. Sanon nimittäin että ei sitä tunnelia enää tulee. Sitä ei tule näkemään Fani , salomaa eikä Bellatrix eik ä kukaan meistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:46 ----------




> Hän on vihreä. Ei mitään objektiivisuutta asiaan, eikä tällöin voida ottaa vakavasti. Kaikki tietävät mitä vihreät haluavat. Lopettaa yksityisautoilun, lopettaa teollisuuden ja istuttaa puita. ....?


Mihin kohtaan hänen sanomisissaan perustuu väite  että ei objektiivisuutta asiaan ?

Hän toteaa ja uskaltaa sanoa suoraan että tunneli ja kävelykeskusta koplattiin poliittisesti. MInä olen sen huomannut jo aikoja sitten.

----------


## fani

> On minussa sen verran miestä tunnustamaan, että kävin Keminmaalla kuulemassa erästä Paavoa. No mitenkä se nyt tähän liittyy. Liittyy tietysti siten että hän oli aina oikeassa.
> 
> Skippaat kaikki esittämäni iloisesti. Tähän väliin sopii kysyä, että luitko Bussimiehen hyvin huolellisesti laaditun kommentin, jossa hän käsitteli perustelujen merkitystä. Lue se niin voidaan todeta että Sinun mielestä perusteluja ei tarvita, jos itse tietää.
> 
> Politiikka -sanaa on yritetty suomentaa, ja silloin on esitetty esim "yhteisten asioiden hoito". Mikkeli liittyy tähän sitenkin jos siellä pitää torilla myydä lava rukkasia, niin ei sen työn tekemiseksi mitään tutkimuksia tarvita. Mutta ei suuri muutoksia Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä voida tehdä periaatteella että "minä tiedän". Hyvä päättäjä kuuntelee myös toisia.


Nyt meni kuppi nurin. Minähän tässä olen yrittänyt selventää ja perustella sinulle hyvinkin kattavasti ja helpposelkoisesti autoilun haittaamisen vaikutuksia. Ainoa asia, mitä sinusta saa irti on Autoilua pitää vähentää, Kävelykeskustaa tarvitaan, Keskustasta pitää tehdä viihtyisämpi, Matka-aika vähenee(Joka muuten ei edes vähene jos laitetaan jalankulkijat ja joukkoliikenne koko ajan etusijalle rakentamalla katuja sun muita joita autoilijat sitten joutuu kiertämään!)

Olen samaa mieltä sinun kanssasi pääväittämistä. Kävelykeskusta on hyvä asia viihtyisyyden kannalta, autoilu estää kävelykeskustan tekemisen, ruuhkat ovat ikävä asia ja mitä näitä nyt on. Ero meidän kahden välillä on se että toistat tuota samaa mantraa koko ajan, mutta laajempi kokonaiskuva jää käsittelemättä(mm. vaikutukset - myös ne negatiiviset). Elät juuri siinä vihreässä kuplassa, josta on helppo huudella asioita niitä sen syvällisemmin ja laajemmin miettimättä. Olen itse yrittänyt tuoda esille esimerkiksi sen, että tietullit ja kävelykeskusta voisivatkin olla hyvä asia, jos ne kytketään tunnelin kanssa samaan pakettiin, jolloin hyvällä tuurilla työpaikat ei enää vähenisikään kantakaupungissa.

Ja epäile sinä sitten sitä, että vaihdot toimii huonosti HSL-alueella, joka ajaa osaltaa ihmisiä auton käyttäjäksi, ei yksinkertaisesti kiinnosta tarvitsetko jonkun tutkimuksen sitä varten, että vaihdot pitäisi toteuttaa paremmin, koska sen kuitenkin kaikki muut sisäistävät. Jos olet sitä mieltä, että aina enemmistön perusteella pitäisi mennä niin sitten vaan ne suorat linjat takasin joka nurkkaan eikä liityntälinjoista ja vaihdoista sen sijaan puhettakaan. Itse kannattaisin sitä, että joukkoliikennettä parannettaisiin mm. vaihtoja parantamalla.

----------


## Salomaa

> ... Kaikki tietävät mitä vihreät haluavat. Lopettaa yksityisautoilun, lopettaa teollisuuden ja istuttaa puita. O......


Sinun pitää olla jossain määrin korrekti muita kirjoittajia kohtaan. Jos tuollaista esität, niin Sinun pitää todistaa, millä foorumilla tai missä tekstissä he ovat tuollaista esittäneet.

----------


## fani

> On minussa sen verran miestä tunnustamaan, että kävin Keminmaalla kuulemassa erästä Paavoa.
> 
> Voimmehän änkätä tunnelista, mutta joskus pitää myös osata tulkita ja nähdä. Sanon nimittäin että ei sitä tunnelia enää tulee. Sitä ei tule näkemään Fani , salomaa eikä Bellatrix eik ä kukaan meistä.
> 
> Mihin kohtaan hänen sanomisissaan perustuu väite  että ei objektiivisuutta asiaan ?


Ensimmäistä lausetta en ymmärrä alkuunkaan. Seuraavasta kappaleesta totean, että aina on mahdollisuus, että järjen ääni lopulta voittaa tai sitten vaan jossain välissä todetaan, että nyt tais tehtyä virhearviointi.

Tuohon Hannuun viitaten... Pohja objektiivisuudelta katosi siinä vaiheessa kun huomasin hänen kuuluvan autovihamielistä politiikkaa ajavaan vihreään puolueeseen. Jos joku persu tai kokoomuslainen sanoisi jotain negatiivista tunnelista, sitä voisi ehkä jo vähän tarkemmalla korvalla kuunnella.

----------


## hamalhel

Markkinaekonomistin koulutuksen saaneena voin todeta, että tuo Tukholman maksutariffi nimenomaisesti pyrkii optimaalisesti rahastamaan liikennesuoritetta. Huippua voidaan verottaa enemmän, mutta ei siten, että se vaikuttaisi optimituloon, joka koostuu hinnasta ja määrästä. Siis mitä enemmän liikennettä, sitä kalliimpaa. Hinnalla voidaan rajoittaa liikennettä tiettyyn aikaan vastaamaan liikennekapasiteettia. Siirtymää lienee tapahtunut. Tänään on sitten aikaistettu aamun verotusta, koska ilmeisesti liikenne on aikaistunut verotuksen vuoksi.

----------


## fani

> Sinun pitää olla jossain määrin korrekti muita kirjoittajia kohtaan. Jos tuollaista esität, niin Sinun pitää todistaa, millä foorumilla tai missä tekstissä he ovat tuollaista esittäneet.


Et voi tosissasi kiistää tätä. Lue vaalikonevastaukset, lue heidän kirjoitukset, kuuntele mitä he puhuvat ja totea sitten, että he eivät pidä yksityisautoilusta ja haluavat siitä eroon. Mitä teollisuuteen tulee niin muistaakseni on merkittävästi hankkeita jota vastustivat tai vastustavat(esim. joku pohjoisen biopuutuotetehdashomma). Ja mitä puiden istuttamiseen tulee niin muistaakseni siitä oli puheenjohtajatentissä jotain puhetta. Että Suomeen pitäisi istuttaa lisää puita, eikä hakata niitä lisää.

----------


## Salomaa

> Et voi tosissasi kiistää tätä. Lue vaalikonevastaukset, lue heidän kirjoitukset, kuuntele mitä he puhuvat ja totea sitten, että he eivät pidä yksityisautoilusta ja haluavat siitä eroon. Mitä teollisuuteen tulee niin muistaakseni on merkittävästi hankkeita jota vastustivat tai vastustavat(esim. joku pohjoisen biopuutuotetehdashomma). Ja mitä puiden istuttamiseen tulee niin muistaakseni siitä oli puheenjohtajatentissä jotain puhetta. Että Suomeen pitäisi istuttaa lisää puita, eikä hakata niitä lisää.


Jos Sinä väität Vihreistä että haluavat yksityisautoilusta eroon, niin sinun pitää pystyä mainitsemaan vähintään yksi puhe tai kirjoitus, jossa joku Vihreä on niin väittänyt.

----------


## fani

> Jos Sinä väität Vihreistä että haluavat yksityisautoilusta eroon, niin sinun pitää pystyä mainitsemaan vähintään yksi puhe tai kirjoitus, jossa joku Vihreä on niin väittänyt.


Ei minun oikeastaan tarvitsisi kun kaikki sen jo muutenkin tietävät. Mutta hei kas kummaa siinähän se Hannu taas on ja sanoo juurikin sen, että vihreät on autoiluvihamielinen puolue: https://www.is.fi/autot/art-2000005044698.html yksityisautoiluvastainen liike - vihreät.
https://www.verkkouutiset.fi/se-auto...itetaan-68518/ ja tässä on surrealistisessa maailmassa elelevän vihreän puhetta autoilusta - tarjoaa ratkaisuksi sähkövespaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei minun oikeastaan tarvitsisi kun kaikki sen jo muutenkin tietävät. Mutta hei kas kummaa siinähän se Hannu taas on ja sanoo juurikin sen, että vihreät on autoiluvihamielinen puolue: https://www.is.fi/autot/art-2000005044698.html yksityisautoiluvastainen liike - vihreät.
> https://www.verkkouutiset.fi/se-auto...itetaan-68518/ ja tässä on surrealistisessa maailmassa elelevän vihreän puhetta autoilusta - tarjoaa ratkaisuksi sähkövespaa.


Luin molemmat, surullista että Vihreät muuttuivat luonnonsuojelupuolueesta yleispuolueeksi. Ei siihenkään voida mennä että raitiovaunujen takia hävitetään ainutlaatuisia metsiä. ei se ole mikään peruste että "oli menetetty vielä enemmän, ellemme olisi tätä kompromissia hyväksyneet". Tuomitsen Keskuspuiston rakentamisen, se on vuosikymmeniä luvattu että sitä ei rakenneta.

Oskala selittää. Jos yksityisautoilu tuomitaan tai sitä vihataan, niin pitää samalla rajata se alue, josta puhutaan.

Vihreätkin osaavat olla epärehellisiä. He tietävät että heidän suhteellinen kannatuksensa kasvaa, kun äänestäjä muutta Helsingin rajojen sisälle. Mutta sen edun takia ei pidä lähteä rakennusvimmaan mukaan ja hävittää Helsingin viimeisiä metsiä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ei tietulleja Helsingissä eikä Tukholmassakaan laiteta rahankeräämisen takia.


Ja joulupukki on olemassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:31 ----------




> Onko Tukholman keskusta kuollut ?


Tukholman "kävelykeskusta": 1. Gamla Stan 2. Drottninggatan
Ei vaikuta kovin kummoiselle kävelykeskustalle -vanhakaupunki (joka muuten on erllinen saari) poislukien ja sitä puolestaan ei ole missään olosuhteessa tarkoituksenmukaista verrata Helsingin olosuhteisiin koska meillä vastaavaa ei yksinkertaisesti ole.

Lisäksi Tukolmassa riittävän usein (=monta kertaa vuodessa vuodesta 1985 alkaen) käyneenä voin todeta kiistattomana faktana että Tukholman keskusta on liikenteellisesti HUOMATTAVASTI Helsingin keskustaa ruuhkaisempi joten siellä tungosveron periminen on perustellumpaa kuin meillä.

Tukholmassa lisäksi on tehty jo aikoja sitten keskustan alittava tunnelikokonaisuus alkaen pohjoisesta Sveavägeniltä hieman ennen Sergels Torgia päättyen Skanstulliin etelässä. Tämän Klaratunnelnin ja Söderledstunnelnin muodostaman kokonaisuuden katkaisee ainoastaan Riddarfjärdenin ylittävä, Riddarholmenin ja Gamla Stanin reunaa halkova Centralbron -silta.

----------


## Salomaa

Keskeisin asiani on sanoa että kävelykeskusta ei lopeta yritystoimintaa keskustassa eli kaupungin keskusta ei kuole, jos tehdään kävelykeskusta.

----------


## hamalhel

> Keskeisin asiani on sanoa että kävelykeskusta ei lopeta yritystoimintaa keskustassa eli kaupungin keskusta ei kuole, jos tehdään kävelykeskusta.


Kukapa voisikaan ennustaa moista ilman ydinsotaa. Keskusta voi olla edelleen hyvin eläväinen, täynnä toistaan ihanampia kahviloita sekä olutterasseja. Kellon alla voidaan edelleenkin tehdä romanttisia treffejä ja ajaa skurun kyydissä pitkin keskustaa.

Olennaisempaa liikkeille keskustassa on kuitenkin asiakaspotentiaali. Tällä hetkellä K-kauppias on tilittänyt Triplassa kuinka tärkeää hänen bisnekselleen olisi vapaa pysäköinti. Jos ette usko, voin kaivaa jostain linkin. Samoin luomupuoti lopetti asiakaskatoon, kun ihmiset hakivat montusta vain ravintolapalveluja. Stockmannin tavaratalon sijainti on optimaalinen muotirättibisnekselle, mutta tavaratalot tekevät joka vuosi turskaa, koska nettikauppa ruikkii bisneksen. Ihmisvirroilla on toki merkityksensä, mutta keskustaan tullaan varta vasten ja sen olettaminen onkin sitten mitä suurimmassa määrin bisnesriippuvaa.

Voidaan sanoa, että ruokakauppa elää jollain alle 10000 ihmisen asiakaspohjalla. Forssassa K-kauppa lopettaa kannattamattomana. Saattaa olla lähiökauppa. Kulosaaressa, jossa on 4000 ihmistä, Alepa on sinnitellyt tähän asti, mutta senkin osalta olen kuullut huhuja huonosta kannattavuudesta. Erikoistavaroiden osalta väestöä tarvitaan jo huomattavasti enemmän. Joku bisnes edellyttää lisäksi autoa. Esim. rautakaupassa ja huonekalukaupassa auto alkaa olla ihan must. Myös vähänkin monipuolisempi ruokakauppa on suurempi ja sijaitsee aluekeskuksessa, jonne on hyvä mennä henkilöautolla.

Minkälainen bisnes tai klusteri Salomaalla on mielessään mikäli hän katsoo kävelykeskustan olevan itsessään elävän? Lakitoimistoja? Pankkeja? High end erikoiskauppoja? Suomen kulutusverokanta ei jaksa kilpailla halvempien maiden kanssa.

----------


## hylje

Pakollista autoliikennettä on lähinnä hälytysajoneuvot, huolto- ja roskakuljetukset. Jossain määrin tavarakuljetukset ja muut erikoiskuljetukset, invataksit. Ei näistä isoja liikennevirtoja tule. Ne mahtuvat ihan kunnialla kävelykaduillekin kevyillä varauksilla.

Jos keskustan elinvoimasta on huolissaan, sinne kannattaa rakentaa enemmän, isompia taloja joihin mahtuu enemmän toimistoja, asuntoja ja myymälätiloja. Kysyntää riittää. Liikenne ei ole pullonkaula, joka rajoittaa kysyntää nyt eikä jatkossakaan. Kaduille mahtuu paljon lisää jalankulkijoita, ja jos ei mahdu, autokaistoilta voi ottaa lisää tilaa.

----------


## hamalhel

> Jos keskustan elinvoimasta on huolissaan, sinne kannattaa rakentaa enemmän, isompia taloja joihin mahtuu enemmän toimistoja, asuntoja ja myymälätiloja. Kysyntää riittää. Liikenne ei ole pullonkaula, joka rajoittaa kysyntää nyt eikä jatkossakaan. Kaduille mahtuu paljon lisää jalankulkijoita, ja jos ei mahdu, autokaistoilta voi ottaa lisää tilaa.


En ole huolissani, mutta lisärakentaminen keskustaan vaikuttaa arkitehtooniseen ilmeeseen. Me emme oletettavasti voi rakentaa täyteen taloja Senaatintoria, Kauppatoria ja Espan puistoa. Myös korotukset taloissa alkaa olla tehdyt.

Ehdotankin ydinkeskustan tekemistä maksulliseksi turistipuistoksi, jossa ulkoilmateatteri näyttelisi mm. Aleksanteria tai muita historian henkilöitä. Kaikkinaista liikkumista voitaisiin rajoittaa ja edellyttää sen toimimista 1900-luvun alun välineillä. Helsingin uusi keskusta jonnekin Pasilaan tai Töölöön.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Salomaa

> ........
> 
> Minkälainen bisnes tai klusteri Salomaalla on mielessään mikäli hän katsoo kävelykeskustan olevan itsessään elävän? Lakitoimistoja? Pankkeja? High end erikoiskauppoja? Suomen kulutusverokanta ei jaksa kilpailla halvempien maiden kanssa.


Voidaan koko asia kysyä toisinpäin: mitkä liikkeet eivät menesty kävelykadulla ? Niitä ovat huonekaluliikkeet,rautakaupat,kodinkoneliikkeet ja muut raskaita tavaroita myyvät liikkeet.

Yrittäjien arvomaailmasta johtuen he vastustavat ensin kävelykatuja, heillä on virheellinen käsitys, että asiakkaat tulevat autoilla. Kun kävelykatu toimii ja liikkeen liikevaihto alkaa kasvaa, yrittäjät ovat tyytyväisiä. Tästä löytyy niin monta tutkimusta, että tämän ei pitäisi olla edes erimielisyyden aihe.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:22 ----------




> En ole huolissani, mutta lisärakentaminen keskustaan vaikuttaa arkitehtooniseen ilmeeseen. Me emme oletettavasti voi rakentaa täyteen taloja Senaatintoria, Kauppatoria ja Espan puistoa. Myös korotukset taloissa alkaa olla tehdyt.
> 
> Ehdotankin ydinkeskustan tekemistä maksulliseksi turistipuistoksi, jossa ulkoilmateatteri näyttelisi mm. Aleksanteria tai muita historian henkilöitä. Kaikkinaista liikkumista voitaisiin rajoittaa ja edellyttää sen toimimista 1900-luvun alun välineillä. Helsingin uusi keskusta jonnekin Pasilaan tai Töölöön.


Rakentaminen Helsingissä on mennyt jo liiallisuuksiin. Tallinnassa joka kesäkuun alussa Vanhankaupungin Päivät, jossa tuo idea on toteutettu ja ohjelmisto on muutenkin mahtava. Helsingissä ei ole mitään vastaavaa.

https://vanalinnapaevad.ee

----------


## Melamies

Emme taida olla edes yksimielisiä mikä on oikea kävelykeskusta. Onko se nykyinen minikävelykeskusta lisättynä yhdellä tai kahdella kadulla vai koko Helsinginniemi mahdollisimman vähäisellä maanpäällisellä autoilulla vai jotain siltä väliltä.

----------


## fani

> Emme taida olla edes yksimielisiä mikä on oikea kävelykeskusta. Onko se nykyinen minikävelykeskusta lisättynä yhdellä tai kahdella kadulla vai koko Helsinginniemi mahdollisimman vähäisellä maanpäällisellä autoilulla vai jotain siltä väliltä.


Itse näkisin, että kävelykeskustaksi voi kutsua useiden katujen jollain tasolla yhtenäistä verkostoa. Esim. nykyistä muutamaa katua siellä täällä en kutsuisi. Sen sijaan ehkä vähän virheellisesti viittasin Tukholman kävelykeskustan erinomaisuuteen, kun oikeastaan siellä on hyvä kävelykatu, joka yhdistyy mm. Hötorgetiin. Ja vanhakaupunki sitten erillään. Eli ei sekään mikään varsinainen kävelykeskusta ole. Kööpenhamina sen sijaan on. Se yhdistää neljä melko suurta kävelykatua toisiinsa, sekä erilaisiin puistoihin ja mielenkiintoisiin kohteisiin(mm. torit, puistot, kulttuurilliset kohteet) ja niistä on myös melko hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet, sekä pysäköintilaitokset laidoilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:27 ----------

Tosin on vielä pakko todeta ennenkuin joku ehtii puhumaan kävelykeskustan erinomaisuudesta ja siitä, että samanlainen Helsinkiin sulkemalla autotiet ja niin edespäin niin autoteitä ei ole varsinaisesti Kööpenhaminassa suljettu vaan autoilla saa kävelykadun ylittäen ja muutenkin Helsingin kävelykatuverkostoa on äärimmäisen vaikea laajentaa tuhoamatta totaalisesti keskustaa. Helsingissä on mahdotonta luoda Kööpenhaminan suht hyvän kaltainen ratkaisu. Eri kaupunki ja suunnittelu, eri olosuhteet, erilainen ympäristö ja sitä rataa. Kävelykeskustan innokkaimmille puolustajille: Ei onnistu samalla tavalla Helsingissä kuin Kööpenhaminassa on tehty - huomioikaa kaikki asiat ennen vasta-argumentteja jos niihin ryhdytte.

----------


## Salomaa

Helsingissä ei ole kunnollista kävelykeskustaa. Helsinki laahaa tässä suhteessa jäljessä Eurooppalaisista sivistyskaupungeista. Jos esitetään ettei Helsinkiin voi sellaista tehdä pitää samalla myös esittää, mihin tutkimusaineistoon tai kokemukseen väite perustuu.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...Jos esitetään ettei Helsinkiin voi sellaista tehdä pitää samalla myös esittää, mihin tutkimusaineistoon tai kokemukseen väite perustuu.


Ja sen puolesta että voidaan ei tarvitse esittää mihin kokemukseen tai tutkimusaineistoon SE väite perustuu?

----------


## Salomaa

> Ja sen puolesta että voidaan ei tarvitse esittää mihin kokemukseen tai tutkimusaineistoon SE väite perustuu?


Nimenomaan *pitää esittää* ja on esitettykin esim. tässä viestiketjussa. Erittäin hyvin pääsee selville pääperiaatteista kun lukee tämän viestiketjun vaikkapa puolesta välistä loppuun.

----------


## fani

Olet aivan oikeassa, että Helsingissä ei ole kunnollista kävelykeskustaa. Asiaan on kuitenkin herätty liian myöhään, jolloin sen toteuttaminen oikein on likipitäen mahdotonta, mikäli siihen ei kytketä muitakin toimia kun vaan se autot pois kaduilta -juttu.. Asiasta on mahdotonta esittää tutkimuksiin tai kokemuksiin pohjaavia väitteitä, koska niitä ei kellään ole puolesta tai vastaan. Sen sijaan on osattava itse tulkita ja yhdistää tiedossa olevia asioita jotka ei äkkiseltään ajeltuna edes vaikuta liittyvän asiaan. Tämä johtaa argumentointiin eri näkemykset omaavien ihmisten välillä, jossa paremmin asiaan perehtynyt osapuoli voittaa.

On syytä ymmärtää, että Helsingin ja näiden sivistyskaupunkejen vertaaminen on mahdotonta, eikä millään tavalla mielekestä, koska Helsinki on ihan eri juttu kuin nämä muut kaupungit. Ainoat kaupungit joita tietyin varauksin voit verrata ovat Tukholma ja Oslo. Vaan se tuokin esiin toisen asian, nimittäin sen että autoilu näissä kaupungeissa nähdään pakollisena jolloin se siirretään kiertämään tai halkomaan keskusta isoilla väylillä tai tunneloidaan se maan alle pysäköintilaitoksineen, jolloin saavutettavuus pysyy hyvänä. Kyseessä on juurikin se symbioosi ja kultainen keskitie kaikkien ihmisten ja liikkumismuotojen välillä johon on syytä pyrkiä.

On pyrittävä siihen, että tunnistetaan kaikki käsiteltävään aiheeseen liittyvät asiat, jolloin lopputulos on myöskin hyvä kun sitä ei ole tuotettu liian kapeakatseisesti ja mustavalkoisesti ajatellen. Pidän itse esimerkiksi Kööpenhaminaa todella hyvänä ja viihtyisänä kaupunkina, mutta sitä ei voi verrata Helsinkiin. Ensinnäkin siellä vallitsee ihan erilaiset olosuhteet liikenteen, kaupunkisuunnittelun, historiallisen kehityksen ja ilmaston takia. Sama homma muualla euroopassa. Niissä kaikki kulkumuodot ovat aina erittäin kilpailukykyisiä em. syiden takia. Helsinki on niin vääränlainen kaupunki näihin muihin verrattuna, joten mihin tahansa muutokseen on syytö suhtautua varauksella ettei ne tuhoa jo nykyisellään melko tehottomasti toimivaa kaupunkia.

Sitten asiaa Kööpenhaminasta. Se on hyvin toimiva kaupunki. Siellä on hyvä kävelykeskusta. Vie moneen paikkaan, yhdistää tärkeät liikenteen solmukohdat, sekä kulttuurisesti merkittäviä kohteita. Mutta kävelykadun saa ylittää useassa kohdin autolla ja kävelykadut ovat itsessään hyvin viihtyisiä - ihan eri kategoriaa kuin Helsingissä. Helsingissä on pimeitä ja epäloogisia kävelykatuja ja niiden yhteneväisyys ei ole hyvä - eikä nykysuunnitelmien valossa tule olemaan hyvä. Helsingissä ei onnistuta viemään kävelykatuverkostoa laajassa mittakaavassa ja oikeanlaista toteutusta noudattaen juuri mihinkään suuntaan. Kaupunkisuunnittelu ja olosuhteet eivät anna myöden. Kööpenhaminasta puheenollen, On syytä muistaa, että varsinaisia kävelykatuja on oikeastaan vaan neljä leveää, avaraa ja pitkää jotka linkittyvät toisiinsa ja tärkeisiin paikkoihin, ja tämä malli sopii hyvin Köpikseen.

Oslosssa sen sijaan autoilijat huristavat maan alla ja pääsevät pysäköintilaitoksiin josta sitten maan päälle jalkautuen. Siellä kävelykeskustan pohjana pidetään enemmänkin korttelimallia, eli samaan mihin tähdätään Helsingissä. Oslossa se toimii, koska se on verrattaen uudempi ja tiiviimpi kaupunki ja liikenteelle annetaan hyvät edellytykset kävelykeskustasta huolimatta kun läpiajoliikenne ja pysäköinti sun muu ohjataan maan alle. Helsingissä tätä temppua ei onnistuta toistamaan kun liikenne vaan pakotetaan pois näiden alueen välittömästä läheisyydestä.

Tukholmassa taas on todettu, että nykyinen malli on hyvä - niin kuin se onkin. He eivät luo kävelykatuja vaan siitä innosta, että sellaisia olisi, koska ongelmat tiedostetaan, toki Tukholman kävelykeskustaa pystyy vielä hieman laajentamaan ja varmaan jossain vaiheessa laajennetaankin. Yhteenvetona totean, että Helsingissä tietyt asiat rajoittavat kunnollisen kävelykeskustan luomista ja niistä asioista on mahdoton päästä eroon jos mukaan ei liitetä muita sitä tukevia toimenpiteitä, joita ei suinkaan ole liikenteen rajoittaminen vaan pikemminkin parantaminen. Mikään ei olisi mukavampaa tekemistä keskustassa kuin kävellä Strøgetin kaltaista loistavaa kävelykatua, piipahtaa kahvilla ja käydä ostoksilla, mutta näillä eväillä sitä ei voida toteuttaa Helsingissä tuhoamatta keskustaa siinä sivussa. Itse olen vahvasti autottomien alueiden kannalla - mutta vaan silloin mikäli ne on oikein toteutettu.

----------


## Salomaa

> ...... Asiasta on mahdotonta esittää tutkimuksiin tai kokemuksiin pohjaavia väitteitä, koska niitä ei kellään ole puolesta tai vastaan. Sen sijaan on osattava itse tulkita ja yhdistää tiedossa olevia asioita jotka ei äkkiseltään ajeltuna edes vaikuta liittyvän asiaan. Tämä johtaa argumentointiin eri näkemykset omaavien ihmisten välillä, jossa paremmin asiaan perehtynyt osapuoli voittaa.
> 
> ....


Esittämäsi asia ei pidä paikkaansa, viestiketju avattiin 2006 -  hei , haloo ! Mitäs me tässä ollaan tehty parhaillaan vuosien 2006 - 2020 välillä ? Sitten sanon että *Helsingin kehittämisessä sovelletaan tutkimustietoa* - Sinä et ole vaivautunut esittämään vielä ensimmäistäkään tässä ketjussa.  

Kumpi se nyt on se paremmin perehtynyt osapuoli 23 valtuutettua 85:stä. Vai ne loput 62 ?Tässä mennään sitten ihan demokratian halveksimisen puolelle.

No joo - olet muuten osaltaan voittanut - vitkuttaminen,vatkaaminen,vatulointi,taikinointi,k  onsulttiselvitykset,selvitykset,tutkimukset,semina  arit edelleen ruuhkamaksuista ovat sitten tarpeellisia. Hyvin on jarrutettu. Kukaan ei tosiaan tiedä kuinka kauan vielä selvitetään. Mutta kyllä tämä Marinin hallitus on vähän tämän sivuston porukkaa kiinnostuneempi ruuhkamaksuista, joten eiköhän ne maksut tuu ennen tunnelia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:41 ----------




> Nyt en ota kantaa itse asiaan - ruuhkamaksuihin tai tunneleihin, vaan argumentaatioon. Jos argumentoidaan, että ruuhkamaksuja ei tulisi ottaa käyttöön, onko silloin ihmisten mielipide asiasta, josta heillä itsellään ei ole minkäänlaista kokemusta kovin validi ja pitäisikö sille antaa kovin suurta painoarvoa päätöksenteossa? On eri asia kysyä mielipidettä asiasta, josta suurimmalla osalla on omakohtaista kokemusta ja tehdä tutkimustulosten perusteella johtopäätöksiä. Sellaiselle mielipiteelle kannattaa antaa painoarvoa, koska se perustuu käytännön kokemukseen tosielämästä. 
> 
> On tunnettu tosiasia, että monia uusia asioita vastustetaan jo pelkästään ihmisen luontaisen muutosvastarinnan vuoksi. Päättäjien on toki kyettävä ottamaan mielipidetulokset huomioon, mutta sillä ei vielä pötkitä pitkälle. Päätösten kun tulisi perustua tutkittuun tietoon - ei vain mielipiteisiin - päätöksen yhdyskuntaan vaikuttavista seurauksista ja tämän huomioon ottamiseksi olisi kyettävä vielä ottamaan opiksi muiden kokemuksista, jotta ei heitetä yhteisiä varoja hukkaan päätöksiin ja hankkeisiin, joiden seurauksista ei ole minkäänlaista käsitystä.
> 
> Näin ollen esimerkiksi uusien joukkoliikennehankkeiden (kuten metron laajentaminen, kehärata, Raide-Jokeri tai muiden kaupunkien uudet raitiotiet) päätöksissä ei ihmisten mielipiteelle kyseisten hankkeiden "järkevyydestä" voi ja kannata antaa liian suurta painoarvoa päätöksenteossa. Ihmisillä ei ole eikä voi olla etukäteen kokemusta juuri näiden hankkeiden toimivuudesta, koska niitä ei ole vielä toteutettu. Harva myöskään ottaa selvää asioista niin suuressa laajuudessa, mihin päättäjien on asemansa vuoksi velvollisuus perehtyä. Virkamiesten tekemä valmistelu ja teetetyt tutkimukset ovat lähes poikkeuksetta niin kattavia, ettei muut kuin asiaan vihkiytyneet jaksa niitä perata läpi. 
> 
> Ihmisten mielipiteet hankkeista ja niiden järkevyydestä ovat kaiken lisäksi jatkuvassa muutoksessa. Hankkeiden toteuttamisen jälkeen mielipiteet ovat usein hyvin erilaisia, kuin ennen toteuttamista. Lisäksi on tietenkin vielä identiteettipolitiikan vaikutus. Joidenkin asioiden koetaan olevan niin vahvasti sidoksissa omaan identiteettiin, ettei niistä kantaa muodostettaessa tutkitulle tiedolle haluta antaa sille kuuluvaa roolia ja esimerkiksi muiden kaupunkien kokemukset saatetaan pyrkiä kiistämään tai niille ei _haluta_ antaa painoarvoa. Tämä koskee myös ruuhkamaksuja tai keskustatunnelia. 
> 
> On pystyttävä luottamaan siihen, että muiden kaupunkien tekemistä päätöksistä voidaan vetää johtopäätöksiä soveltuvin osin myös Suomessa, vaikka yhteiskunnassa ja toimintaympäristöissä muutoin olisi eroavaisuuksia. Nämä eroavaisuudet pitää tunnistaa ja sen perusteella tehdä vaikutusten arviointi todennäköisistä seurauksista meidän toimintaympäristössämme. Paikallisista eroavaisuuksista huolimatta useimmiten on kuitenkin olemassa lainalaisuuksia, joiden voi olettaa toimivan suunnilleen samoin riippumatta toimintaympäristöstä. Nämä lainalaisuudet perustuvat usein käyttäytymistieteiden esille tuomiin tutkimustuloksiin ja niitä tukeviin havaintoihin reaalimaailmasta. 
> ...



Yhdyn tähän näkemykseen ja tuo teksti on niin huolellisesti ja harkiten tehty. Nimenomaan se sopii nyt tähän asiayhteyteen, jonka fani otti esille.

----------


## fani

> Esittämäsi asia ei pidä paikkaansa, viestiketju avattiin 2006 -  hei , haloo ! Mitäs me tässä ollaan tehty parhaillaan vuosien 2006 - 2020 välillä ? Sitten sanon että *Helsingin kehittämisessä sovelletaan tutkimustietoa* - Sinä et ole vaivautunut esittämään vielä ensimmäistäkään tässä ketjussa.  
> 
> Kumpi se nyt on se paremmin perehtynyt osapuoli 23 valtuutettua 85:stä. Vai ne loput 62 ?Tässä mennään sitten ihan demokratian halveksimisen puolelle.
> 
> No joo - olet muuten osaltaan voittanut - vitkuttaminen,vatkaaminen,vatulointi,taikinointi,k  onsulttiselvitykset,selvitykset,tutkimukset,semina  arit edelleen ruuhkamaksuista ovat sitten tarpeellisia. Hyvin on jarrutettu. Kukaan ei tosiaan tiedä kuinka kauan vielä selvitetään. Mutta kyllä tämä Marinin hallitus on vähän tämän sivuston porukkaa kiinnostuneempi ruuhkamaksuista, joten eiköhän ne maksut tuu ennen tunnelia.


Iloisesti skippaamisesta juuri kun oli puhe... Vastasin kävelykeskustakommenttiisi, enkä varsinaisesti ottanut tuossa kantaa ruuhkamaksuihin. Mutta toivon todella, että ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönotto viivästyy merkittävästi tai siitä luovutaan kokonaan nykytilanteen vallitessa. Keskusta ei ole siihen vielä valmis. Jos keskustan kehitys jatkuu samanlaisena kuin se on jatkunut 20 vuotta, ei tätä keskustelua tarvittaisi vielä 20 vuodenkaan päästä.

Politiikasta sen verran, että kyllä he 62 voivat olla väärässä, vaikka jokainen tuskin tosissaan vastustaa tunnelia vaan menee puoluekurin piikkiin(googlaa, jos et tiedä). Politiikkaa, omia mielipiteitä sun muita vastaavia ei liiaksi pidä sekoittaa kaupunkisuunnitteluun, eikä mihinkään muuhunkaan tähän verrannolliseen asiaan. Jokaisella puolueella on joku hyväksihavaitsemansa kanta, josse sitten pysyvät oli se sitten kuinka idioottimainen hyvänsä.

Mitä ollaan tehty vuosien 2006-2020 välillä? Sinusta en tiedä, mutta itse olin ainakin autuaan tietämätön foorumin olemassaolosta vuoteen 2014 asti. Voin kuitenkin vakuuttaa, että olen lukenut keskustelun. Keskustelussa mm. suhtaudutaan melko mustavalkoisesti ja kapeakatseisesti ruuhkamaksuihin, ja siitä olen sinuakin pyytänyt luopumaan. Lisäksi siellä oli paljon sellaista, jota huumoriksi voisi luulla - oli se niin absurdia. 

Mitä tutkimusta tai kokemusta itse olet käyttänyt joka kumoaa minun väitteeni ja on suoraan verrannollinen vallitseviin olosuhteisiin? Muutenkaan en usko, että juuri sinä olet hyvä esitelmöimään minulle tieteellisten asiapitoisten faktojen esittämisestä väitteiden tueksi kun et itse onnistu siinä yhtään sen paremmin ja sinulta uupuu kaiken huipuksi myös kunnon perustelut väitteillesi kuin myöskin argumentit tiettyjen minun esittämieni väitteiden ja asioiden kaatamiseen. Kuten jo sanoin: sinä puolustat hyvää asiaa, mutta ratkaisut ja perustelut puuttuu tai parhaimmillaankin ontuu. Sen sijaan, että argumentoisit asiallisesti ja Bussimiehen määritelmää käyttäen minua vastaan takerrut yksittäisiin pikkuseikkoihin, jotka ei välttämättä edes pahemmin asiaan liity, eikä debatti siitä ole tällöin millään muotoa relevantti. Sen jälkeen palaat toistamaan samaa asiaa, joka on saatettu jo useaan otteeseen kumota tai käsitelty loppuun vastaamatta juuri mihinkään mihin vastaus minua vastaan asettuvalta olisi tarvittu. Joka on huono kaikkien kannalta.

Melko ikävää, että tälläkin foorumilla vaikuttaisi olevan autoiluvihamielistä porukkaa, jotka syyttävät autoilua, niin autoja kuin autoilijoitakin kaikesta mahdollisesta, haluaisivat heitä kiusata lisää ja laittaa maksuja ja poistaa katuja. Asiasta voi yrittää puhua objektiivisestikin ja heittää hetkeksi ne omat mielipiteet hittoon, jonka jälkeen ehkä tulee vähän mietittyä, että ei kaikki ole niin yksinkertaista kuin annatte kommenteissanne ja päässänne sitä kirjoittaessa ymmärtää. Niin ruuhkamaksut, kuin kävelykeskusta ja keskustatunneli ovat niin monimutkainen ja laajalle ulottuva alue ja niitä on tutkittava hyvin tarkasti ennen minkäänlaisten päätöksien tekemistä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Iloisesti skippaamisesta juuri kun oli puhe... Vastasin kävelykeskustakommenttiisi, enkä varsinaisesti ottanut tuossa kantaa ruuhkamaksuihin. Mutta toivon todella, että ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönotto viivästyy merkittävästi tai siitä luovutaan kokonaan nykytilanteen vallitessa. Keskusta ei ole siihen vielä valmis. Jos keskustan kehitys jatkuu samanlaisena kuin se on jatkunut 20 vuotta, ei tätä keskustelua tarvittaisi vielä 20 vuodenkaan päästä.


Mennään keskustelussa eteenpäin. Uusi hallitus valmistelee lakia, joka mahdollista ruuhkamaksujen keräämisen. Kaupunkia kasvatetaan sisältä ja reunoilta, joten ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönotto tulee aina vain ajankohtaisemmaksi.





> Politiikasta sen verran, että kyllä he 62 voivat olla väärässä, vaikka jokainen tuskin tosissaan vastustaa tunnelia vaan menee puoluekurin piikkiin(googlaa, jos et tiedä). Politiikkaa, omia mielipiteitä sun muita vastaavia ei liiaksi pidä sekoittaa kaupunkisuunnitteluun, eikä mihinkään muuhunkaan tähän verrannolliseen asiaan. Jokaisella puolueella on joku hyväksihavaitsemansa kanta, josse sitten pysyvät oli se sitten kuinka idioottimainen hyvänsä.


Sanoit että politiikkaa ei pidä sekoittaa kaupunkisuunnitteluun, minä pidän persoonallisesta huumorista. Niin tosiaan oli Demareilla kanta tunnelin puolesta. Eivät siinä sitten pysyneet vaan vaihtoivat toteamalla : "ei tarvita". Se siitä.





> Mitä ollaan tehty vuosien 2006-2020 välillä? Sinusta en tiedä, mutta itse olin ainakin autuaan tietämätön foorumin olemassaolosta vuoteen 2014 asti. Voin kuitenkin vakuuttaa, että olen lukenut keskustelun. Keskustelussa mm. suhtaudutaan melko mustavalkoisesti ja kapeakatseisesti ruuhkamaksuihin, ja siitä olen sinuakin pyytänyt luopumaan. Lisäksi siellä oli paljon sellaista, jota huumoriksi voisi luulla - oli se niin absurdia.


Tulin foorumille vuonna 2009. Ketjun alkupäässä jo vuonna 2006 esitetään hyviä perusteita ruuhkamaksuille.




> Mitä tutkimusta tai kokemusta itse olet käyttänyt joka kumoaa minun väitteeni ja on suoraan verrannollinen vallitseviin olosuhteisiin? Muutenkaan en usko, että juuri sinä olet hyvä esitelmöimään minulle tieteellisten asiapitoisten faktojen esittämisestä väitteiden tueksi kun et itse onnistu siinä yhtään sen paremmin ja sinulta uupuu kaiken huipuksi myös kunnon perustelut väitteillesi kuin myöskin argumentit tiettyjen minun esittämieni väitteiden ja asioiden kaatamiseen. Kuten jo sanoin: sinä puolustat hyvää asiaa, mutta ratkaisut ja perustelut puuttuu tai parhaimmillaankin ontuu. Sen sijaan, että argumentoisit asiallisesti ja Bussimiehen määritelmää käyttäen minua vastaan takerrut yksittäisiin pikkuseikkoihin, jotka ei välttämättä edes pahemmin asiaan liity, eikä debatti siitä ole tällöin millään muotoa relevantti. Sen jälkeen palaat toistamaan samaa asiaa, joka on saatettu jo useaan otteeseen kumota tai käsitelty loppuun vastaamatta juuri mihinkään mihin vastaus minua vastaan asettuvalta olisi tarvittu. Joka on huono kaikkien kannalta.


Mennään eteenpäin tässäkin asiassa, kävelykeskustan laajentamista tulee seuraavaksi jatkaa tekemällä Pohjois-Esplanadi kävelykaduksi. Autoliikenne sijoitetaan Etelä-Esplanadille kaksisuuntaisena. Tässä tulee myös ne perustelut. Pohjois-Esplanadia on esitetty kävelykaduksi jo 30 vuotta. Kyseessä on Helsingin hienoin alue arvorakennuksineen, yhdessä puiston kanssa syntyy samantyyppinen mahtava yhteinäinen kävelyalue, jollaisia sivistys-Euroopassa on useita. Myöhemmin jatkotoimenpiteenä rajoitetaan yksityisautoilua Mantan patsaan ja Kauppatorin tuntumassa.





> Melko ikävää, että tälläkin foorumilla vaikuttaisi olevan autoiluvihamielistä porukkaa, jotka syyttävät autoilua, niin autoja kuin autoilijoitakin kaikesta mahdollisesta, haluaisivat heitä kiusata lisää ja laittaa maksuja ja poistaa katuja. Asiasta voi yrittää puhua objektiivisestikin ja heittää hetkeksi ne omat mielipiteet hittoon, jonka jälkeen ehkä tulee vähän mietittyä, että ei kaikki ole niin yksinkertaista kuin annatte kommenteissanne ja päässänne sitä kirjoittaessa ymmärtää. Niin ruuhkamaksut, kuin kävelykeskusta ja keskustatunneli ovat niin monimutkainen ja laajalle ulottuva alue ja niitä on tutkittava hyvin tarkasti ennen minkäänlaisten päätöksien tekemistä.


Se ei ole autoiluvihamielisyyttä, jos foorumilla ja Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa todetaan että Pohjois-esplanadin arvorakennusten ja puiston väliin sopii paremmin esim ravintolaruokailu terassilla. Autot ajavat sen jälkeen toisessa paikassa, mutta keneltäkään ei olla ottamassa autoa pois.

----------


## fani

Valitettavaa, että haluat tosiaan skipata ko. asiat ja jatkaa vaahtoamista asioista, jotka ovat vain osittain kontekstissa asiaan josta alun perin puhuttiin naamioimalla sen keskustelun etenemiseksi, vaikka todellisuudessa se jämähtää paikoilleen, kuten käy toisillekin keskusteluille kun vastapuolen aseesta loppuvat patruunat. Alkupäässä keskustelua ehdotettiin vaikka ja mitä absurdia kuten parkkimaksujen kahdeksankertaistamista. Oli ehkä ihan hyviäkin juttuja joita voit tai voin käyttää jos ne hyväksi havaitaan vielä vuonna 2020, mutta en itse aio pohjata argumenttejani millään tavalla 14-8 vuoden takaisiin kirjoituksiin.

Mutta pakko sanoa, että sinä ja sinun rajoitusjatkotoimenpiteesi.. Se, että jonkin asian puolesta on vinguttu vuosia ei automaattisesti tarkota, että se on hyvä idea. Yritä ymmärtää, että esim. vasemmisto- tai oikeistolainen liikennepolitiikka ei yksinään tuo hyvää liikennettä. Joskin siinäkin olisi tietyt etunsa jos mentäisiin vain ääripään ehdoilla. Asioita pitää osata kytkeä yhteen politiikassa, jolloin todennäköisesti lopputulos on jokaista kansalaista kohden paras mahdollinen - pätee etenkin kaupunkisuunnittelussa, ehkä huonommin talouspolitiikassa. Ärsyttävää huomata, että kaupunkisuunnittelussa vallitsee tälläinen ärsyttävä polarisaatio päättäjien kesken. Ainakin tässä asiassa olisi syytä tasapainoilla vihervasemmiston ja oikeistolaisten välissä, jolloin saadaan parempia tuloksia ja laajempi näkökulma asioihin.

Mitäs jos heittäisin tälläisen ehdotuksen. Valtion/Kuntien tulisi tehdä mielipidemittaus autoilijoille ja kysyä haluavatko he, että pääsevät kohteeseensa paria minuuttia nopeammin suuntaansa ja maksaa tästä ilosta useita satoja euroja vuodessa vai istua mieluummin sen pari minuuttia ''ruuhkassa''. Sillä parilla minuutilla ei nimittäin saavuteta minkään tasoista ajan optimointia tehokkaammaksi, koska kyse on niin pienistä lukemista päivää kohden ja perustelu aikasäästöistä ei ole tällöin validi. ''Ruuhkat koskettavat eniten autoilijoita, joten heidän mielipiteensä on tässä aiheessa kaikista eniten relevantti.

Jännää on myöskin huomata, että annat vaikutelman itsestäsi edistyksellisen kaupunkisuunnittelun puolestapuhujana, mutta todellisuudessa kun vähän tarkemmin miettii sitä, että annat ymmärtää, että haluat eroon ruuhkista, mutta samaan aikaan haluat lisätä niitä(Espa). Tuollaisella kaupunkisuunnittelulla ruuhkamaksut tulevatkin perustelluiksi tulevaisuudessa, mutta siihen ajaudutaan ihan sen huonon suunnittelun takia.

----------


## Salomaa

Helsingin valtuuston suurista puolueista, Kokoomus,Vihreät,SDP ja Vasemmistoliitto omaa jokainen omansa kaupunkisuunnittelulinjauksen. Äänestäjä kunnallisvaaleissa tietää tämän ja äänestää sen mukaisesti mikä on lähinnä hänen omaa kantaansa. Siksi ei ole mielekästä lähteä autoilijoilta erikseen kysymään kaupunkisuunnittelun näkökulmia.

Puoluetoiminniassa on paljon arvostelun varaa ja tuntuu siltä että jokainen puolue joutuu vuorollaan ryöpytyksen kohteeksi. Näin pitääkin olla jos demokratiaa kehitetään ja sananvapaus vallitsee. Kukaan ei ole keksinyt parempaa menetelmää kuin nyt vallitseva, että muodostetaan ryhmittymiä, jotka asettavat ehdokkaat, joista sitten äänestäjät valitsevat. Ryhmittymän ei tarvitse välttämättä olla ideologinen tai aatteellinen, mutta sillä pitää olla selkeä ohjelmarunko.

Kun SDP, Vihreät ja Vas lähtevät viemään tietulli- ja kävelykeskustasiaa eteenpäin,niin alkaa tapahtua. Kun Kokoomuksesta saadaan mukaan 10 valtuutettua, niin on enää teknistä toteutusta vaille, mihin tulee tullien lukulaitteet sekä mitkä kadut muutetaan kävelykaduiksi. Itse pidän Pohjois-Esplanadia kaikkein tärkeimpänä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:49 ----------

Ja vielä pisteenä i:n päälle: jos Vihreät voittaa seuraavissa kunnallisvaaleissa 2 paikkaa ja tulee näin suurimmaksi ryhmäksi  sekä  Vas myös 2 paikkaa tullen 3. suurimmaksi ryhmäksi, niin sen jälkeen tietullit ja kävelykatujen lisäys tulee läpiheittona.

----------


## fani

> Helsingin valtuuston suurista puolueista, Kokoomus,Vihreät,SDP ja Vasemmistoliitto omaa jokainen omansa kaupunkisuunnittelulinjauksen. Äänestäjä kunnallisvaaleissa tietää tämän ja äänestää sen mukaisesti mikä on lähinnä hänen omaa kantaansa. Siksi ei ole mielekästä lähteä autoilijoilta erikseen kysymään kaupunkisuunnittelun näkökulmia.
> 
> Puoluetoiminniassa on paljon arvostelun varaa ja tuntuu siltä että jokainen puolue joutuu vuorollaan ryöpytyksen kohteeksi. Näin pitääkin olla jos demokratiaa kehitetään ja sananvapaus vallitsee. Kukaan ei ole keksinyt parempaa menetelmää kuin nyt vallitseva, että muodostetaan ryhmittymiä, jotka asettavat ehdokkaat, joista sitten äänestäjät valitsevat. Ryhmittymän ei tarvitse välttämättä olla ideologinen tai aatteellinen, mutta sillä pitää olla selkeä ohjelmarunko.
> 
> Kun SDP, Vihreät ja Vas lähtevät viemään tietulli- ja kävelykeskustasiaa eteenpäin,niin alkaa tapahtua. Kun Kokoomuksesta saadaan mukaan 10 valtuutettua, niin on enää teknistä toteutusta vaille, mihin tulee tullien lukulaitteet sekä mitkä kadut muutetaan kävelykaduiksi. Itse pidän Pohjois-Esplanadia kaikkein tärkeimpänä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:49 ----------
> 
> Ja vielä pisteenä i:n päälle: jos Vihreät voittaa seuraavissa kunnallisvaaleissa 2 paikkaa ja tulee näin suurimmaksi ryhmäksi sekä Vas myös 2 paikkaa tullen 3. suurimmaksi ryhmäksi, niin sen jälkeen tietullit ja kävelykatujen lisäys tulee läpiheittona.


Olet valitettavasti aivan oikeassa. Mutta jätät ottamatta huomioon sen yksinkertaisen faktan, että Helsingissä on hyvä joukkoliikenne ja helsinkiläisistä iso osa taittaa matkansa julkisilla, mutta tässä ei ole kysymys pelkästään Helsingistä vaan myöskin kehyskunnista. Jätät huomiotta sen, että kehyskuntalaisilla tulisi olla tähän kanssa jokin sana sanottavana kun suuri osa liikenteestä muodostuu Helsingin ja kehyskuntien pendelöinnistä. Mutta toivotaan parasta etteivät he voita. Pienempi paha se on, että valitetaan asioista, jotka eivät ole ongelma kuin sitten se, että tehdään asiasta ongelma ja etsitään sille huono ratkaisu tai ei ratkaisua laisinkaan.

Vihreiden voitto olisi suuri geopoliittinen katastrofi suur-Helsingille pääasiassa tuon autovihamielisen politiikan johdosta. Katastrofista muut kunnat kyllä selviäisivät, mutta sitä sopii epäillä, ja epäilenkin, kuinka hyvin Helsingin kantakaupunki sopeutuisi tähän. Osa ihmisistä elää kuplassa, eikä koskaan pistä päätään sen ulkopuolelle, jonka seurauksena on juuri tuollaisia vääristyneitä käsityksiä tietyistä asioista. Koetaan ettei asia koske itseä, että maailma ja Suomi on pakko jotenkin omituisesti parantaa ilman varsinaisia tukitoimenpiteitä näille parannuksille. Vihreät jos joku on ideologinen ja aatteellinen puolue, joka ajaa joitakin monia hyviä asioita, jotka eivät ole kuitenkaan hyviä kun realismi ja suhteellisuudentaju puuttuu. Heistä suuri osa valitettavasti on surrealisteja, jotka elävät omassa kuplassaan ja näkevät ongelmia siellä missä niitä ei ole.

----------


## Salomaa

Kehyskuntalaisistahan pidettiin hyvä huoli, kun Helsinki halusi rakentaa asuntoja sisääntuloväylien varteen. KHO meni sitten estämään tämän. Kehyskuntalaiset pörräävät Helsingin kaduilla maksamatta veroja Helsinkiin. Mutta kun tulee tietulli kantakaupunkiin, niin silloin he osallistuvat katujen kunnossapitoon.

Pitäähän meidän älyllisinä keskustelijoina hyväksyä se että joku toinen äänestää eri puoluetta kuin itse. Se menee Helsingin asioista puhuttaessa varmaan pään seinään hakkaamiseksi, jos lähetään Vihreät alatyylillä teilaamaan. Vihreät muuttui liikkeestä puolueeksi, mutta eiköhän ole hyvä varautua jo tässä vaiheessa siihen, että jos äänestäjät valitsevat heidät suurimmaksi, mitäs pulinoita siinä enää olisi. Vaalien jälkeen "pulinat pois" sanoi Johannes Virolainen, joka tarkoitti että vaalien tulosta pitää kunnioittaa.

----------


## fani

> Kehyskuntalaisistahan pidettiin hyvä huoli, kun Helsinki halusi rakentaa asuntoja sisääntuloväylien varteen. KHO meni sitten estämään tämän. Kehyskuntalaiset pörräävät Helsingin kaduilla maksamatta veroja Helsinkiin. Mutta kun tulee tietulli kantakaupunkiin, niin silloin he osallistuvat katujen kunnossapitoon.
> 
> Pitäähän meidän älyllisinä keskustelijoina hyväksyä se että joku toinen äänestää eri puoluetta kuin itse. Se menee Helsingin asioista puhuttaessa varmaan pään seinään hakkaamiseksi, jos lähetään Vihreät alatyylillä teilaamaan. Vihreät muuttui liikkeestä puolueeksi, mutta eiköhän ole hyvä varautua jo tässä vaiheessa siihen, että jos äänestäjät valitsevat heidät suurimmaksi, mitäs pulinoita siinä enää olisi. Vaalien jälkeen "pulinat pois" sanoi Johannes Virolainen, joka tarkoitti että vaalien tulosta pitää kunnioittaa.


Mielenkiintoinen näkökulma. En ymmärrä mitä se sipoolaista tai vantaalaista kiinnostaa onko sisääntuloväylillä asuinrakennuksia vai ei. Tietysti pitää hyväksyä, että mielipiteitä on niin paljon erilaisia kuin ihmisiäkin, mutta en ole valmis hyväksymään sitä, että asiaan sen tarkemmin perehtymättömät tahot äänestävät vaan sen takia, että vihaavat autoja ja rakastavat puita ja pensaita, sekä eläimiä ja tasa-arvoa. Suurella osalla väestöstä ei ole tiedossa edes alkeita politiikkaa tai toimivaa kaupunkisuunnittelua varten, jolloin mielipiteistä tulee helposti vääristyneitä ja tuloksista sen mukaisia. 

Ymmärtääksesi, miksi toisinaan tätä vihreää ideologiaa paheksutaan, on sinun syytä tunnistaa tämän puolueen ero muihin puolueisiin. Vihreät on eräänlainen trendipuolue(luonnonsuojelu, tasa-arvo, päästöttömyys) ja heitä äänestäville ihmisille se on imagokysymys ketä äänestää. Heille ei oma auto ole pakollinen, jolloin liikkuvat muilla tavoilla tai heillä on auto, vaikka se ei olisi pakollinen tai heillä on auto, koska se on pakollinen, mutta tällöin on rahaa niin paljon, että ruuhkamaksut tuntuvat hyvältä maailmanparannusidealta tai sitten he eivät tiedosta tätä asiaa, jolloin kaivavat vain omaa kuoppaansa.

Omituista asiasta sen sijaan tekee se, että vihreiden kannattajat ovat usein hyvin koulutettua väestöä ja osa muuten ihan fiksuakin porukkaa, mutta eivät vaan vie ajatteluaan kovin korkealle tasolle. Toinen ongelma ja ristiriitaisuus on se, että kannatetaan ruuhkamaksuja, mutta lennellään sinne sun tänne rentoutumaan. Jos joitakin haluatte tasapuolisuuden nimissä rangaista niin kurittakaa sitten vaikka lentämistä. Minun Volvo ei ole viidessä vuodessakaan tuhonnut ja saastuttanut ympäristöä niin paljon kuin yksi Thaimaan lento. Joten ruuhkamaksuille ei löydy valitettavasti perusteita edes päästöjen vähentämisestä. Tämä jos mikä on epätasa-arvoista. Asiat pitää suhteuttaa oikeaan mittakaavaansa, mutta se nyt joillekkin näyttää olevan mahdotonta.

Sitä paitsi tuolla logiikalla emme saisi puhua juuri mistään, joka vähääkään liittyy kaupunkisuunnitteluun ja sitä kautta politiikkaan - joka vaikuttaa melko ikävältä lähestymistavalta mielenkiintoisia asioita kohtaan. Itse en ole valmis vaikenemaan jos olen jostain eri mieltä, etkä toisaalta ole sinäkään. Eihän tätä keskustelua edes käytäisi jos jokainen meistä pitäisi mielipiteensä omana tietonaan.

----------


## samulih

> Mielenkiintoinen näkökulma. En ymmärrä mitä se sipoolaista tai vantaalaista kiinnostaa onko sisääntuloväylillä asuinrakennuksia,,,,,



Jos nyt ensiksi keskustelisit sellalisista asioista jotka eivät ole mututuntumalla tehtyjä heittoja ja oletuksia ihmisistä.

----------


## fani

> Jos nyt ensiksi keskustelisit sellalisista asioista jotka eivät ole mututuntumalla tehtyjä heittoja ja oletuksia ihmisistä.


Samat terveiset sinulle viitaten edelliseen kommenttiisi tässä keskustelussa. Ja on pakko todeta, että on hyvä ettei sellaisia kommentteja ole keskusteluun enää muutamiin sivuihin laitettu vaan keskustelussa on kukin parhaansa mukaan pyrkinyt liikkumaan asialinjalla. Keskustelua viedään koko ajan suuntaan tai toiseen liittyen enemmän tai vähemmän keskustelun otsikkoon ja siihen sitten sopeudutaan ja niistä asioista puhutaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> .
> 
> .... Joten ruuhkamaksuille ei löydy valitettavasti perusteita edes päästöjen vähentämisestä. ....


Tiede ja tutkimus puhuu toista. Ilmankos Sinä et niitä hyödynnä, koska eihän sellaista näyttöä ole että ruuhkamaksut ovat hyödyttömiä päästöjen vähennyksissä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tiede ja tutkimus puhuu toista.


Linkkejä?

Sitäpaitsi, ei se maailmaa paranna ja ilmastonlämpenemiseen vaikuta maailmanlaajuisesti sen enempää kuin se kuuluisa hyttysenkakka Itämeressä vaikka täällä siirryttäisiin pelkkään kasvisruokaan tai laitettaisiin miten kovia maksuja tahansa kurittamaan tiettyjen tahojen vihaamia yksityisautoilijoita (vaikka todellinen tarkoitus näillä, kuten esim. alkoholin ja tupakankin verottamisella -ns. virallisen totuuden perusteella- "kulutuksen vähentämiseksi" on vain ja ainoastaan kerätä valtiolle lisää rahaa -ja itse en käytä kumpaakaan edellämainittua "nautintoainetta" joten minua henkilökohtaisesti ei hetkauta suuntaan tai toiseen vaikka kalja-/viinapullo tai tupakka-aski maksaisi satasen mutta tajuan siitä huolimatta totuuden propagandan takana) sillä TODELLISEN muutoksen on lähdettävä jostain ihan muualta.

Jaa mistä?

No, sieltä mistä ne suurimmat saastuttajat löytyvät, eli valtioista kuten Kiina, Intia, Venäjä, Yhdysvallat, Brasilia (=sademetsien hakkaaminen) ja suuryrityksistä joiden tuotanto saastuttaa eniten. Muutamia hyviä aloituskohteita mainitakseni; muitakin on mutta loput jätän muiden ideoitavaksi.

----------


## Salomaa

Minä en ole niin viisas että tyytyisin täällä ainoastaan omien näkemysten viljelyyn. Itse pysyn asiassa. marraskuussa tehdyn kyselyn mukaan 39 valtuutettua kannattaa ruuhkamaksuja. SDP antoi lausunnon EOS - ei osaa sanoa. Jos vähän pohdiskellaan viimeaikaisia käänteitä ja arvoidaan että SDP lähtee myös kannattamaan ruuhkamaksuja, niin silloin Helsingin valtuustossa olisi 51 valtuutettua ruuhkamaksujen puolesta.

Se olisi silloin 60 % valtuutetuista. 39:llä prosentti on 46.

Jos vielä tehdään arvio mihin suuntaa tämä nyt todennäköisesti elää, niin lopputoteama on että ruuhkamaksuasia Helsingissä etenee.

täydennystieto MAL 2019: _ Suurimmat kasvihuonekaasupäästövähennykset Helsingin seudulla saadaan tehtyä ruuhkamaksuilla eli ajo-neuvoliikenteen hinnoittelulla,_

----------


## fani

> Tiede ja tutkimus puhuu toista. Ilmankos Sinä et niitä hyödynnä, koska eihän sellaista näyttöä ole että ruuhkamaksut ovat hyödyttömiä päästöjen vähennyksissä.


Surrealismista juuri kun oli puhe. Kerroin tästä jo, mutta kerrataan nyt ihan kertaamisen ilosta jos tieto vaikka sinutkin tavoittaisi. Suomen päästöt on maailman päästöistä promille eli 0,1%, josta liikenteen päästöt on viidennes ja autojen päästöt siitä puolet. Noniin, oletetaan että nämä tutkitut tiedot pitävät paikkansa ja autojen päästöt olisi se 0,01% maailman mittakaavassa eli prosentin sadasosa. Sitten lasketaan, että kuinka montaa moottoriajoneuvoa nämä koskettaisi ja silloin puhutaan jostain 0,001% maailman mittakaavassa. Ja sitten kun vielä huomataan se, että eihän ne kaikki autot katoa vaan ruuhkien on ennustettu vähenevän 20% niin silloin puhutaan 0,0008% lukemasta - eli puhutaan yhden prosentin kymmenestuhannesosista kun ruuhkamaksujen hyötyjä laskeskellaan? Onko perustelu tällöin ruuhkamaksujen merkittävistä päästövähennyksistä tällöin validi? Ei.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:19 ----------

Jos todetaan, että tuo on suurin päästövähennyskeino mitä voidaan tehdä niin silloin Suomi on kyllä jo tehnyt osansa tässä melko obskuurissa ja fanaattisessa taistelussa tätä niin kutsuttua ilmastonmuutosta vastaan. Voimme nyt laskea aseet ja todeta, että eipä tuo meidän panostus mitään auttanut ja voimme jatkaa elämäämme ilman tälläista naurettavaa hysterisointia asiasta joka ei ole lainkaan meidän käsissämme!

----------


## Salomaa

Ruuhkamaksu on tulossa Helsinkiin siksi, että vähennetään päästöjä ensiksi kantakaupungin alueella. Riippumatta siitä, mitä Venäjällä,USA:ssa, Intiassa ja Kiinassa tehdään Helsingin ruuhkamaksut tekevät Helsingin ilman puhtaammaksi, vähentää melua sekä sujuvoitta liikennettä.

Ilmastokeskustelu kokonaisuudessaan on suurempi kysymys ja on hienoa että ketjun kirjoittajat haluavat olla siinäkin mukana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:16 ----------

HSL:n malli ruuhkamaksuiksi, se on hyvä.

_HSL:n vuonna 2016 julkaisemassa ajoneuvoliikenteen hinnoitteluselvityksessä tiemaksujen toteutusta arvioitiin erilaisilla malleilla, joista yksi on niin sanottu porttivyöhykemalli.


Siinä tieliikennemaksuja perittäisiin aamuruuhkasta klo 6.009.00, iltaruuhkasta klo 15.0018.00 ja päiväaikaan klo 9.0015.00. Iltaisin klo 18 jälkeen tai viikonloppuisin maksuja ei perittäisi.


Ruuhka-aikoina kantakaupungin rajan ylitys maksaisi 1,6 euroa, Kehä III:n tason ylitys 1,2 euroa ja poikittaislinjojen ylitys 0,8 euroa. Päiväsaikaan vastaavat summat olisivat 0,8 euroa, 0,6 euroa ja 0,4 euroa.


Poikittaislinjoista kaksi noudattaisi karkeasti Turunväylää ja Lahdenväylää. Kolmas poikittaislinja kulkisi Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Tuusulanväylän välimaastossa. Kyseisen vyöhykemallin nettotuotto olisi 150 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa.


Hinnoitteluselvitys tehtiin myös toisella hinta-arviolla, jonka nettotuotto olisi 80 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa.

Siinä kantakaupungin rajan ylitys maksaisi ruuhka-aikoina 0,8 euroa, Kehä III:n tason ylitys 0,6 euroa ja poikittaislinjojen ylitys 0,4 euroa. Päiväaikaan vastaavat summat olisivat 0,4 euroa, 0,3 euroa ja 0,2 euroa.

Tavaraliikenteeltä maksuja ei perittäisi. Muun ammattimaisen liikenteen kohtaloa selvitettäisiin mahdollisesti myöhemmin._

Tässä mallissa on kaksi porttia, jotka käyvät selville oheisesta linkistä:

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006144153.html

----------


## Bellatrix

> HSL:n malli ruuhkamaksuiksi, se on hyvä.


Ehkä joidenkin mielestä. Ei varmastikaan kaikkien.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ehkä joidenkin mielestä. Ei varmastikaan kaikkien.


Varsin monen mielestä tai erittäin suuren joukon mielestä todennäköisesti tällä foorumilla.

Täsmennän vielä selvittämiäni tietoja SDP:n kannasta ruuhkamaksuihin. Löytyy kahdenlaista ainakin: joissain kannatetaan ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönottoa, joissain taas ruuhkamaksujen käyttöönoton selvittämistä.
Mutta eteenpäin päästään, SDP:n Helsingin valtuustoryhmän kanta ruuhkamaksuihin ei ole ainakaan kielteinen.

----------


## hamalhel

Tässä linkki Helsingin Uutisiin, joka ei ole maksumuurin takana

https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...uttavat-sinuun



Käytännössä omalla kohdalla lähtisin ulos Östersundomin kautta ja seikkailisin ylempänä kohti Tamperetta. Tarvitsen nimittäin autoa vain kehäteillä matkallani mökille. Muut ostokset voin hyvin tehdä omassa itähelsinkiläisessä pilttuussani.

Tuo vyöhykejako on mainio myös joukkoliikenteen tariffien osalta. Lisää vaan kirjaimia. Lisää myös kerrostaloja Itäväylälle, jotta matka-aika runkolinjoilla Pasilaan Herttoniemestä kestää tunnin.

----------


## Salomaa

Hyvä kun otit esille. Itse olen sitä mieltä että aluksi riittäisi tietullialueeksi esim Helsinginkadun eteläpuoli. Eli ydinkeskustaan ajava maksaisi siinä kohtaa tietullin. En ihan heti ole sillä kannalla että noin ylhäällä pitäisi maksaa autolla liikkumisesta tässä vaiheessa.

Vaarahan on se että koko pakettia vastustetaan voimakkaasi ja taas saadaan asiaa vitkuteltua. Jos maksualue olisi pieni ja maksu kohtuullinen niin osa autonkäyttäjistäkin hyväksyisi ratkaisun helpommin.

Rakentaminen Helsingin sisään on mennyt jo kahtuuttomuuksiin. Nyt pilataan viihtyisiä väljästi rakennettuja puutarhakaupunkimaisia alueita. Tehokas maankäyttö on itseisarvo, jonka tieltä saavat muut arvot väistyä.

----------


## hamalhel

> Hyvä kun otit esille. Itse olen sitä mieltä että aluksi riittäisi tietullialueeksi esim Helsinginkadun eteläpuoli. Eli ydinkeskustaan ajava maksaisi siinä kohtaa tietullin. En ihan heti ole sillä kannalla että noin ylhäällä pitäisi maksaa autolla liikkumisesta tässä vaiheessa.
> 
> Vaarahan on se että koko pakettia vastustetaan voimakkaasi ja taas saadaan asiaa vitkuteltua. Jos maksualue olisi pieni ja maksu kohtuullinen niin osa autonkäyttäjistäkin hyväksyisi ratkaisun helpommin.
> 
> Rakentaminen Helsingin sisään on mennyt jo kahtuuttomuuksiin. Nyt pilataan viihtyisiä väljästi rakennettuja puutarhakaupunkimaisia alueita. Tehokas maankäyttö on itseisarvo, jonka tieltä saavat muut arvot väistyä.


Hakamäentie on ihan OK tai ajo vyöhykkeelle A. Mutta pahoin pelkään, että Helsinki alkaa verottamaan koko aluettaan. Vantaallehan ulottaminen edellyttäisi Vantaan kaupungin päätöstä ja uskon vakaasti, että Vantaa ei ala verottamaan hyvinvointinsa lähdettä, Kehä kolmosen banaaninmuotoista logistista verogeneraattoria alkaen Vuosaaren satamasta. Se olisi omaan jalkaan ampumista.

Mutta onneksi tavaraliikenne ei joudu maksumieheksi. Pitääkin perustaa firma ja laittaa vanha savuttava dieselpaku sen nimiin ja näin Helin Logistiikka ja Putki pääsee ajamaan minne vaan ilman mitään maksua.  :Laughing:

----------


## Salomaa

En usko minäkään että Vantaa lähtee alussa mukaan vaan todenäköisesti seuraa mitä Helsinki tekee. Itse näen että siellä missä on ahdasta eli Helsingin ydinkeskustassa yksityisautoilu maksaa.

Siitä sitten varmaankin väännetään pitkään mikä on maksun hinta ja mitkä autoryhmät  vapautetaan maksusta. Jo tässä vaiheessa täytyy todeta että vaikka autossa on vähäpäästöinen moottori tai täyssähkö, se joka tapauksessa vie aina ydinkeskustassa tilaa. Oli liikenteessä tai seisoi parkissa.

----------


## Salomaa

Tulevaisuustutkija Ilkka Halava sanoo tämän päivän Helsingin Uutisissa, että neljännes Helsingin pinta-alasta käytetään autojen varastointiin. Mitenköhän tuo luku lasketaan. Kuulosta  paljolta, mutta joku foorumilla voi tietää asian tarkasti.

----------


## Melamies

> Tulevaisuustutkija Ilkka Halava sanoo tämän päivän Helsingin Uutisissa, että neljännes Helsingin pinta-alasta käytetään autojen varastointiin. Mitenköhän tuo luku lasketaan. Kuulosta  paljolta, mutta joku foorumilla voi tietää asian tarkasti.


Arvioisin, että murtoluvut eivät ole hänen vahvinta osaamisaluettaan.

----------


## Rehtori

> Tulevaisuustutkija Ilkka Halava sanoo tämän päivän Helsingin Uutisissa, että neljännes Helsingin pinta-alasta käytetään autojen varastointiin. Mitenköhän tuo luku lasketaan. Kuulosta  paljolta, mutta joku foorumilla voi tietää asian tarkasti.


Perustuen tietoihin osoitteessa https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsinki autotiheyden ollessa 350 ajoneuvoa tuhatta asukasta kohden ja auton viedessä keskimäärin 10 m2 tilaa vievät Helsingin autot tilaa 2,25 km2, mikä on Helsingin maapinta-alasta 1,05%.

Tämä siis jos autot olisivat maanpinnalla vieden tilaa. Todellisuudessa autot ovat isolta osin parkkihalleissa yms, eli vievät oikeata pinta-alaa paljon vähemmän lintuperspektiivista katsottuna.

----------


## Salomaa

> Perustuen tietoihin osoitteessa https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsinki autotiheyden ollessa 350 ajoneuvoa tuhatta asukasta kohden ja auton viedessä keskimäärin 10 m2 tilaa vievät Helsingin autot tilaa 2,25 km2, mikä on Helsingin maapinta-alasta 1,05%.
> 
> Tämä siis jos autot olisivat maanpinnalla vieden tilaa. Todellisuudessa autot ovat isolta osin parkkihalleissa yms, eli vievät oikeata pinta-alaa paljon vähemmän lintuperspektiivista katsottuna.


Sitten täytyy kirjoittaa Helsingin Uutisiin ja pyytää Halavalta täsmennys, mitä hän tarkoittaa. 1% ja 25%:n välillä on vähän liian suuri ero. Ensiksi voidaan yrittää saada yksimielisyys siitä, kuinka paljon autoista on rakennetuissa ja kuinka paljon ulkona pihalla. Sekä toisaalta, onko mukaan laskettu autoliikkeiden uusien ja käytettyjen autojen säilytys.

Liittyy saumattomasti keskusteluun, aiemmin lähettämässäni kuvassa uusia taloja tehdään osittain parkkipaikkojen tilalle. Vähäntuvantien kaksi aiemmin valmistunutta uutta taloa on nimenomaan tehty parkkipaikoille.

----------


## fani

> Sitten täytyy kirjoittaa Helsingin Uutisiin ja pyytää Halavalta täsmennys, mitä hän tarkoittaa. 1% ja 25%:n välillä on vähän liian suuri ero. Ensiksi voidaan yrittää saada yksimielisyys siitä, kuinka paljon autoista on rakennetuissa ja kuinka paljon ulkona pihalla. Sekä toisaalta, onko mukaan laskettu autoliikkeiden uusien ja käytettyjen autojen säilytys.
> 
> Liittyy saumattomasti keskusteluun, aiemmin lähettämässäni kuvassa uusia taloja tehdään osittain parkkipaikkojen tilalle. Vähäntuvantien kaksi aiemmin valmistunutta uutta taloa on nimenomaan tehty parkkipaikoille.


Autot tosiaan olisi hyvä olla rakennusten tieltä pois niiden alla mm. kerrostaloissa. Eipähän tarvitsisi tyhjäkäyttää ja raaputtaa ikkunoita talvella kun ajais vaan lämpimästä hallista suoraan ulos. Ja saisi kaupunki siinä sivussa lisää maata rakentamiseen.

----------


## hylje

Maanalaiset paikat ovat vaan kovin hintavia. Tähän mennessä politiikka on ollut se, että jos pysäköintiä ei voi järjestää taloudellisesti niin sitten ei rakenneta koko taloa. Hernesaaressa nähdään tuleeko uusi innovatiivinen lähestymistapa yleistymään: rakennetaan taloja jotka kannattaa rakentaa, vaikka pysäköinti ei kannattaisikaan.

----------


## Melamies

> On autoilijoita, jotka eivät aja YHTÄÄN MATKAA joukkoliikennevälineellä missään tilanteessa. Siten heille ei ole merkitystä joukkoliikenteen kehittämisellä, koska heidän valintansa on aina auto. Eli  näitä, jotka kieltäytyvät joukkoliikennevälineestä, heitä on paljon.
> 
> Fredrikinkatu on vanhaa tiivistä kivikaupunkia, miksi ei edes sinne saatavan raitiolinjan hyödyistä voi olla yhtä mieltä ?


Kuka omistaa tuon kivikaupungin kadut? Mihin taloyhtiön tontti yleensä rajoittuu, onko jalkakäytävä taloyhtiön tontilla vai onko se kaupungin katualuetta?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:05 ----------




> Olen sen verran radikaali, että mielestäni yhtäkään yksityisautoa ei tarvita ydinkeskustassa. On kyllä kumma, että jossain Ruotsissa ja muuallakin tietullit ja ruuhkamaksut onnistuvat mutta eivät Suomessa.


Olet siis myös niin radikaali, että poistaisit kadunvarsipysäköinnin kokonaan ydinkeskustasta? (Onko ydinkeskusta mielestäsi 500 m säteinen ympyrä Kaivokadulta vai jotain enemmän?)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuka omistaa tuon kivikaupungin kadut? Mihin taloyhtiön tontti yleensä rajoittuu, onko jalkakäytävä taloyhtiön tontilla vai onko se kaupungin katualuetta?


Kantakaupungissa jalkakäytävä kuuluu taloyhtiölle, ja taloyhtiön talkkari hoitaa lumityöt jne, mutta kaupunki omistaa ajoradat. Lähiöissä joissa on tapana olla pätkä nurmikkoa talojen seinien ja jalkakäytävien välilllä, kuuluvat jalkakäytävät  kuuluu kaupungille. Joidenkin jalkakäytävään kiinni rakennettujen liikerakennusten kohdalla voi olla poikkeuksia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Autot tosiaan olisi hyvä olla rakennusten tieltä pois niiden alla mm. kerrostaloissa. Eipähän tarvitsisi tyhjäkäyttää ja raaputtaa ikkunoita talvella kun ajais vaan lämpimästä hallista suoraan ulos. Ja saisi kaupunki siinä sivussa lisää maata rakentamiseen.


Sitten siihen keskusteluun että kuka maksaa nämä halleihin rakennetut autopaikat ?

----------


## Rehtori

> Sitten siihen keskusteluun että kuka maksaa nämä halleihin rakennetut autopaikat ?


Kyseisten talojen asukkaat luonnollisesti. Itse asun Konalassa ja meillä on kaavassa kielletty maanpäällisten parkkipaikkojen rakentaminen. Tästä syystä kaikki paikat ovat maan alla. Talvella on mahtavaa laskeutua hissillä autohalliin ja ajaa töihin Pitäjänmäkeen lämpimästä hallista lämpimään halliin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kantakaupungissa jalkakäytävä kuuluu taloyhtiölle, ja taloyhtiön talkkari hoitaa lumityöt jne, mutta kaupunki omistaa ajoradat. Lähiöissä joissa on tapana olla pätkä nurmikkoa talojen seinien ja jalkakäytävien välilllä, kuuluvat jalkakäytävät  kuuluu kaupungille. Joidenkin jalkakäytävään kiinni rakennettujen liikerakennusten kohdalla voi olla poikkeuksia.


Tässä menee nyt sekaisin omistus ja kunnossapitovastuu.

Tonttien rajat menevät pääsääntöisesti niin, että katualue jalkakäytävineen on kaupungin omistuksessa. Poikkeustapauksessa, varsinkin ahtaissa paikoissa, voi olla niin, että jalkakäytävä on sijotiettu tonttirasitteena tontin puolelle, mutta ei se kovin yleistä ole.

Jalkakäytävän kunnossapitovastuu sen sijaan kuuluu tontinomistajalle. Kaupunki on lähes koko kaupungin alueella ottanut sen päätöksellään itselleen ja lähettää sitten laskun tontinomistajalle (riippumatta siitä käykö se oikeasti putsaamassa ne jalkakäytävät vai ei).

----------


## fani

> Sitten siihen keskusteluun että kuka maksaa nämä halleihin rakennetut autopaikat ?


Kyllä se näkyy minun vuokrassani, että auto viettää aikansa lämpimässä hallissa. Eli asukkaat ne kyllä maksaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kyseisten talojen asukkaat luonnollisesti. Itse asun Konalassa ja meillä on kaavassa kielletty maanpäällisten parkkipaikkojen rakentaminen. Tästä syystä kaikki paikat ovat maan alla. Talvella on mahtavaa laskeutua hissillä autohalliin ja ajaa töihin Pitäjänmäkeen lämpimästä hallista lämpimään halliin.


Eli myös ne asukkaat, jotka eivät omista autoa. (Konalastahan on muuten hyvät yhteydet bussilla Pitäjänmäkeen)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:50 ----------




> Kyllä se näkyy minun vuokrassani, että auto viettää aikansa lämpimässä hallissa. Eli asukkaat ne kyllä maksaa.


Eli autoton asukas maksaa autonkäyttäjän lämpimistä hallipaikasta. Tarkoitan tietysti rakennuskustannuksia.

----------


## Rehtori

> Eli myös ne asukkaat, jotka eivät omista autoa. (Konalastahan on muuten hyvät yhteydet bussilla Pitäjänmäkeen)
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:50 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Eli autoton asukas maksaa autonkäyttäjän lämpimistä hallipaikasta. Tarkoitan tietysti rakennuskustannuksia.


Tuo on asunnon hankintahetkellä tiedossa oleva asia, eikä kenenkään ole pakko hankkia asuntoa talosta, jossa on pysäköintimahdollisuuksista huolehdittu. Hyvä että löytyy mahdollisuuksia kaikille. Itse olen ostanut kaksi autopaikkaosaketta kyseisestä hallista, mutta on totta että osakkeen ostohinta ei kata rakennuskuluja kokonaan.

Kohtahan voi muutenkin muuttaa vaikkapa Hernesaareen, jossa lähimmät pysäköintipaikat ovat bussimatkan päässä.

Konalasta tosiaan on hyvät yhteydet Pitäjänmäkeen. Tarvitsen työssä välillä autoa ja päiväkotireissut sujuvat autolla mukavammin. Töissä tosin kyllä taksillakin pääsisin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tuo on asunnon hankintahetkellä tiedossa oleva asia, eikä kenenkään ole pakko hankkia asuntoa talosta, jossa on pysäköintimahdollisuuksista huolehdittu. Hyvä että löytyy mahdollisuuksia kaikille. Itse olen ostanut kaksi autopaikkaosaketta kyseisestä hallista, mutta on totta että osakkeen ostohinta ei kata rakennuskuluja kokonaan.
> 
> ....


Nythän vasta on alkanut keskustelu vähän syvemmälti tästä aiheesta. Jätkäsaarestahan piti tulla autoton, Helsingin Uutiset ;_Suunnitelmat herättivät vahvoja mielipiteitä puolesta ja vastaan. Miten Helsingin kantakaupungissa voisi olla kaupunginosa, jossa ei ole autoja?

Suunnittelun edetessä suunnitelmat autottomuudesta kuitenkin muuttuivat.

Nyt autopaikkoja on Jätkäsaaressa noin 2 300 ja lisää on tulossa. Jätkäsaaren 15 000 asukkaasta alueella asuu vasta 8 000.
_

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:08 ----------

Tämän päivän Hesarin (sivuA4) mukaan pysäköintipaikan hinta on kaupungille 680 euroa vuodessa. Kalleimmila alueilla autoilijan hintaa nostetaan 360 euroon. Fanaattisimmat automiehet itkevät tälläkin palstalla autoilun kuluista. Kyllä teitäkin tuetaan ainakin tämän perusteella.

----------


## Melamies

> Koko IS:n juttu tässä.  https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000006062546.html


Rihtniemi ottaa ongelmakeskeisen ratkaisutavan, koska haluaa rohmuta pk-seudun tiemaksut HSL:n käyttöön. En edes uskalla kuvitella, mikä fiasko tulisi HSL:n hallinnoimista tiemaksuista, kun eivät saa edes matkakortin nettilatausta pelittämään.

Muita tapoja vähentää liikenteen päästöjä käsittelevät esim Tekniikan Maailma 1/20, tarkastelukulma autojen voimanlähdepuoli ja HS tänään, älykkäät liikennevalot. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006370590.html

----------


## fani

> Tämän päivän Hesarin (sivuA4) mukaan pysäköintipaikan hinta on kaupungille 680 euroa vuodessa. Kalleimmila alueilla autoilijan hintaa nostetaan 360 euroon. Fanaattisimmat automiehet itkevät tälläkin palstalla autoilun kuluista. Kyllä teitäkin tuetaan ainakin tämän perusteella.


No mutta tuohan oli tasokkaasti sanottu. Ja millä ihmeen perusteella tuokin on laskettu? Voisinpa vastineeksi sanoa, että fanaattisimmat autovastaiset voisivat lopettaa siitä autoilusta itkemisen. Emme mekään valita niistä puistoista ja pururadoista sun muista veistoksista ja bussipysäkeistä joista emme hyödy penniäkään. On paljon asioita joista toiset hyötyvät ja toiset eivät. Auto on kuitenkin merkittävästi vaikuttanut siihen millaisessa maassa nyt asumme, joten ei siitä hetkessä sormia napsauttamalla pääse eroon, vaikka kovasti haluaisitkin... ja oikeastaan kaikki saisivat olla kiitollisia ainakin Suomen mittakaavassa autoista, sillä kenenkään elämästä ei tulisi yhtään mitään ja asiat olisivat paljon huonommin ilman niitä.

----------


## Salomaa

En vastusta autoa, autoilua enkä auton tarpeellisuutta pitkien välimatkojen Suomessa yleensäkään. Helsingin ydinkeskustan alueella voidaan tehdä toimenpiteitä, joilla saadaan puhtaampaa ilmaa. viihtyisyyttä ja sujuvampaa joukkoliikennettä.

Loppujen lopuksi, kun yksityisautoiluun liittyvä tunnepohjaisuus jätetään pois, mistään dramaattisista muutoksista ei ole kyse. Mutta kaikkea muutostahan aina ensin vastustetaan. Vaikka vähäistäkin.

----------


## aki

> En vastusta autoa, autoilua enkä auton tarpeellisuutta pitkien välimatkojen Suomessa yleensäkään. Helsingin ydinkeskustan alueella voidaan tehdä toimenpiteitä, joilla saadaan puhtaampaa ilmaa. viihtyisyyttä ja sujuvampaa joukkoliikennettä.
> 
> Loppujen lopuksi, kun yksityisautoiluun liittyvä tunnepohjaisuus jätetään pois, mistään dramaattisista muutoksista ei ole kyse. Mutta kaikkea muutostahan aina ensin vastustetaan. Vaikka vähäistäkin.


Hesarin juttu Töölöön pari vuotta sitten valmistuneesta  30 000 neliön ja 810 autopaikan parkkiluolasta joka seisoo edelleen lähes tyhjillään https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006371734.html. Kyse on tietenkin parkkipaikan kustannuksista jotka ovat hallissa kolminkertaiset verrattuna kadunvarsipysäköintiin. Kun asukaspysäköintitunnus maksaa 28/kk, niin lämpimästä ja väljästä hallipaikasta joutuu pulittamaan lähes 100/kk. Ihmiset kuitenkin mieluummin näkevät vaivaa löytääkseen kadunvarsipaikan ja putsaavat autonsa talvella lumesta kuin maksaisivat muutaman kympin lisää hallipaikasta. Kadunvarren asukaspysäköinnin hintaa pitäisi siis korottaa merkittävästi jotta markkinaehtoisesti hinnoiteltu pysäköintihalli olisi useammille ihmisille kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto. Viimeinen vuonna 2012 tehtyyn päätökseen perustuva asukaspysäköinnin korotus tehdään vuonna 2021 jolloin hinta nousee 28 eurosta 30 euroon kuukaudessa. Lähitulevaisuudessa on siis alkamassa laaja keskustelu kuinka paljon asukaspysäköinnin hintaa ollaan jatkossa valmiita korottamaan. Omasta mielestäni ydinkeskustassa kadunvarsipysäköinnin hinta voisi aivan hyvin olla esimerkiksi 50 euroa kuukaudessa.

----------


## Melamies

> Hesarin juttu Töölöön pari vuotta sitten valmistuneesta  30 000 neliön ja 810 autopaikan parkkiluolasta joka seisoo edelleen lähes tyhjillään https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006371734.html. Kyse on tietenkin parkkipaikan kustannuksista jotka ovat hallissa kolminkertaiset verrattuna kadunvarsipysäköintiin. Kun asukaspysäköintitunnus maksaa 28/kk, niin lämpimästä ja väljästä hallipaikasta joutuu pulittamaan lähes 100/kk. Ihmiset kuitenkin mieluummin näkevät vaivaa löytääkseen kadunvarsipaikan ja putsaavat autonsa talvella lumesta kuin maksaisivat muutaman kympin lisää hallipaikasta. Kadunvarren asukaspysäköinnin hintaa pitäisi siis korottaa merkittävästi jotta markkinaehtoisesti hinnoiteltu pysäköintihalli olisi useammille ihmisille kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto. Viimeinen vuonna 2012 tehtyyn päätökseen perustuva asukaspysäköinnin korotus tehdään vuonna 2021 jolloin hinta nousee 28 eurosta 30 euroon kuukaudessa. Lähitulevaisuudessa on siis alkamassa laaja keskustelu kuinka paljon asukaspysäköinnin hintaa ollaan jatkossa valmiita korottamaan. Omasta mielestäni ydinkeskustassa kadunvarsipysäköinnin hinta voisi aivan hyvin olla esimerkiksi 50 euroa kuukaudessa.


50 eur kuukaudessa on edelleen niin halpaa, että myös ne jotka käyttävät autoaan kerran kuukaudessa voivat edelleen kanittaa  maan kalleinta katutilaa pilkkahinnalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Autoilijan näkökulmasta valinta on aivan itsestäänselvä. Tuollainen "yöpysäköinti", olivatpa sen kellonajat mitkä tahansa, rajoittaa säilytystä niin, että pysäköintitunnuksen tarvitsisi kuitenkin. Siispä todelliset vaihtoehdot ovat 28 e tai 128 e tai 250 e / kk.

Pehmeä ratkaisu olisi sellainen, jossa toisaalta nostetaan asukaspysäköintitunnusta ja toisaalta kaupunki tukisi autohallipaikan ostajaa esimerkiksi siten, että hinnat olisivat vaikkapa 60 e ja 100 e / kk.

Kova ratkaisu olisi tietysti sellainen, jossa kaduilta nyt vaan poistetaan paikkoja, koska auton voi viedä parkkihalliinkin.

Nuo eivät myöskään sulje toisiaan pois, vaan ne voisi sopivassa suhteessa yhdistääkin.

Onko tuo halli yksityinen? Sen omistajaa ei tunnu surettavan, että paikat ovat tyhjillään ja tulot nollassa. Kuvittelisi, että kysyntä ja tarjonta mitoittaisivat hintapyyntöä kohtuullisemmaksi.

----------


## Rehtori

> Autoilijan näkökulmasta valinta on aivan itsestäänselvä. Tuollainen "yöpysäköinti", olivatpa sen kellonajat mitkä tahansa, rajoittaa säilytystä niin, että pysäköintitunnuksen tarvitsisi kuitenkin. Siispä todelliset vaihtoehdot ovat 28 e tai 128 e tai 250 e / kk.
> 
> Pehmeä ratkaisu olisi sellainen, jossa toisaalta nostetaan asukaspysäköintitunnusta ja toisaalta kaupunki tukisi autohallipaikan ostajaa esimerkiksi siten, että hinnat olisivat vaikkapa 60 e ja 100 e / kk.
> 
> Kova ratkaisu olisi tietysti sellainen, jossa kaduilta nyt vaan poistetaan paikkoja, koska auton voi viedä parkkihalliinkin.
> 
> Nuo eivät myöskään sulje toisiaan pois, vaan ne voisi sopivassa suhteessa yhdistääkin.
> 
> Onko tuo halli yksityinen? Sen omistajaa ei tunnu surettavan, että paikat ovat tyhjillään ja tulot nollassa. Kuvittelisi, että kysyntä ja tarjonta mitoittaisivat hintapyyntöä kohtuullisemmaksi.


Asukkaalle soveltuva pysäköinti maksaa minimissään 250 euroa /kk. Tuo 99 euron yöpysäköinti sopii ammattiautoilijoille, kuten jakelulikenteeseen, missä autot ovat arkipäivät ansaitsemassa rahaa. Ei kukaan asukas voi sitoutua siihen, että joka ikinen päivä ajaa auton ulos hallista olisi sitten lomalla, ulkomaanmatkalla jne. Yöpysäköinti asukkaalla vaatii rinnalle kadunvarsipysäköinnin, jotta pidempiaikainen säilytys voidaan tehdä kadun varressa edellä mainituista syistä.

100 euroa / kk on todella halpa hinta hallipaikasta, enkä usko sen olevan kenellekään ongelma. 250 euroa on liikaa.

----------


## samulih

> Asukkaalle soveltuva pysäköinti maksaa minimissään 250 euroa /kk. Tuo 99 euron yöpysäköinti sopii ammattiautoilijoille, kuten jakelulikenteeseen, missä autot ovat arkipäivät ansaitsemassa rahaa. Ei kukaan asukas voi sitoutua siihen, että joka ikinen päivä ajaa auton ulos hallista olisi sitten lomalla, ulkomaanmatkalla jne. Yöpysäköinti asukkaalla vaatii rinnalle kadunvarsipysäköinnin, jotta pidempiaikainen säilytys voidaan tehdä kadun varressa edellä mainituista syistä.
> 
> 100 euroa / kk on todella halpa hinta hallipaikasta, enkä usko sen olevan kenellekään ongelma. 250 euroa on liikaa.


kun katsoo paikkojen myyntihintoja pikaisesti, ainakin Kalasatamassa 35-50k, Töölöössä siis varmaan 60k, 100 e aika halpa siis.....

----------


## Salomaa

> ...
> 
> 100 euroa / kk on todella halpa hinta hallipaikasta, enkä usko sen olevan kenellekään ongelma. 250 euroa on liikaa.


Auto säilyttänee jälleenmyyntiarvonsa paremmin kun on lämpimässä suojassa. Eikös siten "kallista" hallipaikkaa kompensoi pitkässä juoksussa parempi jälleenmyyntiarvo.

Helsingin kaupungin virkamiehet ovat jymäyttäneet P-Töölön toimitusjohtajaa lupaamalla kadunvarsiapaikkojen vähentämistä. Silloinhan hallissa olisi enemmän autoja. No miksi sitten ylipäänsä halli piti rakentaa ?

----------


## fani

> Auto säilyttänee jälleenmyyntiarvonsa paremmin kun on lämpimässä suojassa. Eikös siten "kallista" hallipaikkaa kompensoi pitkässä juoksussa parempi jälleenmyyntiarvo.
> 
> Helsingin kaupungin virkamiehet ovat jymäyttäneet P-Töölön toimitusjohtajaa lupaamalla kadunvarsiapaikkojen vähentämistä. Silloinhan hallissa olisi enemmän autoja. No miksi sitten ylipäänsä halli piti rakentaa ?


Ei sillä lämpimällä hallilla ole oikeastaan niin paljoa merkitystä. Oma auto ei ainakaan mihinkään hapantunu ulkona.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei sillä lämpimällä hallilla ole oikeastaan niin paljoa merkitystä. Oma auto ei ainakaan mihinkään hapantunu ulkona.


Eikö ? Auton kylmäkäynnistys ja lyhyt kilometrin ajo kaupungissa toistuvasti eri päivinä. Tai auton käynnistys +20 lämpötilassa ja samat lyhyet ajot. Eikö kylmällä moottorilla ajo kuluta moottoria enemmän. Vai olenko lukenut automiesten juttuja väärin.

----------


## Rehtori

> Eikö ? Auton kylmäkäynnistys ja lyhyt kilometrin ajo kaupungissa toistuvasti eri päivinä. Tai auton käynnistys +20 lämpötilassa ja samat lyhyet ajot. Eikö kylmällä moottorilla ajo kuluta moottoria enemmän. Vai olenko lukenut automiesten juttuja väärin.


Varmasti säästää moottoria, mutta jälleenmyyntiarvoon sillä ei ole mitään vaikutusta. Itse kadunvarressa käytän mobiiliapilla ajastettavaa/käynnistettävää webastoa, jolloin auto on lämmin lähtiessä pakkasesta riippumatta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Varmasti säästää moottoria, mutta jälleenmyyntiarvoon sillä ei ole mitään vaikutusta. Itse kadunvarressa käytän mobiiliapilla ajastettavaa/käynnistettävää webastoa, jolloin auto on lämmin lähtiessä pakkasesta riippumatta.


Se on sitten toisen nettisivuston keskustelunaihe, kun moottorin hyvä kunto ei vaikuta auton jälleenmyyntiarvoon.

tämän sivuston teemojen kannalta tulee varsinainen uutinen tämän päivän Hesarissa: Kokoomuksen valtuustoryhmän puheenjohtaja Sazonov sanoo että asukaspysäköintimaksussa on korottamisen varaa. Siten korotus saadaan heittämällä läpi, vaikka Demarit turhaan jahkailevat ja Vasemmistoliitto ilmoittaa asian poliitikon kielellä.

Mielenkiintoinen vaihe tuossa Hesarin kaupunkisuunnittelua käsittelevissä uutisissa, kun myös auton käyttöä tarkastellaan terveen kriittisesti, eikä suojelevasti niinkuin tähän mennessä. Toivotaan että lukijan kannalta objektiivinen uutisointi jatkuu, mutta pelottaa jos autoliikkeet alkavat vaatia Hesarilta automyönteisempää uutisointia uhkaamalla autoilmoitusten vähentämisellä. Kyseessä on isot rahat.

----------


## Melamies

Satamaan ei voi tulla ratikalla kauempaa, koska alkoholiostosten omaan autoon kantaminen vaikeutuisi liikaa?

https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/pors...006379695.html

----------

